# Glock.. There is no other.



## ezbite

Nuff said..


----------



## rk91279

Amen


----------



## bobk

It's plastic Susan. Just like the bottle you are drinking from.


----------



## Popspastime




----------



## boatnut

.


----------



## DLarrick




----------



## DLarrick

figure I would get a couple of these in before it gets blocked like a different thread.


----------



## ezbite




----------



## ezbite




----------



## Hook N Book

DLarrick said:


> View attachment 241523
> 
> 
> figure I would get a couple of these in before it gets blocked like a different thread.


I'm not sure what different thread that was blocked that you refer to. But I will say this should have been posted in the comedy section. It has hilarious content. ;0)


----------



## Saugeye Tom

DON'T EVER TALK BAD ABOUT MY GLOCKS


----------



## Saugeye Tom

DLarrick said:


> View attachment 241522


YES LIMP WRIST IS FINE D L


----------



## Saugeye Tom

what a organizem


----------



## Saugeye Tom

hmmm...what one today....


----------



## bobk

Hook N Book said:


> I'm not sure what different thread that was blocked that you refer to. But I will say this should have been posted in the comedy section. It has hilarious content. ;0)


It's always fun to pick on the plastic Tom's.


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 241548
> hmmm...what one today....


Put your dominos away it's time for bed.


----------



## Hoss5355

Just think how many milk jugs it took to recycle and make all of those.... impressive


----------



## boatnut

.Trigger on this baby will blow the Glock 17 out of the water.


----------



## Popspastime




----------



## Popspastime

Hmmm.. which one today?? lol


----------



## ezbite

Popspastime said:


> Hmmm.. which one today?? lol
> View attachment 241557


you has several pretty anchors there..


----------



## Saugeye Tom

poppa cant help it suzy....


----------



## ezbite




----------



## Popspastime




----------



## laynhardwood

This thread is


----------



## Popspastime




----------



## laynhardwood




----------



## ezbite




----------



## ezbite




----------



## bobk




----------



## Popspastime

Noooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## boatnut

awww man, BobK, where's my eye bleach?? I need it badly after seeing that! lol


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> View attachment 241669


^^^The 'microphone drop' post of this hilarious thread.^^^ 

Love it!


----------



## bobk

boatnut said:


> awww man, BobK, where's my eye bleach?? I need it badly after seeing that! lol


I know Mike. I feel the same way. Looking at one glock is bad enough but two of them makes you want to jab your eyes out. 

When ezbite sent me this picture last night I told him I couldn't be with a woman that had 2 glocks. He did say they were having a good time though. He says she's a keeper.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> I know Mike. I feel the same way. Looking at one glock is bad enough but two of them makes you want to jab your eyes out.
> 
> When ezbite sent me this picture last night I told him I couldn't be with a woman that had 2 glocks. He did say they were having a good time though. He says she's a keeper.


Oohhhh man....this has been the funniest thread in many moons.

 Considering that pic., maybe 'many moons' isn't the best choice of words to use. Sorry Suzy...


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> When ezbite sent me this picture last night I told him I couldn't be with a woman that had 2 glocks. He did say they were having a good time though. He says she's a keeper.


is that why you asked if I had room on the sofa for you and your crown and kool aid?


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> is that why you asked if I had room on the sofa for you and your crown and kool aid?


Better take a case of Crown...


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> is that why you asked if I had room on the sofa for you and your crown and kool aid?


I did not have any kool aid.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> I did not have any kool aid.


All that in the pic., I think I'd have to drink mine straight also.
And most likely have to stop by on the way there, kick that snake in the head and get that ganja plant that's posted in that other thread.


----------



## bobk

Lol, I'm thinking the whole plant to help make that go away.


----------



## laynhardwood

bobk said:


> Lol, I'm thinking the whole plant to help make that go away.


Nothing short of death will make that go away!! ☠


----------



## ezbite




----------



## ezbite




----------



## papaperch

Sorry all you auto pistol fans. If I really need a super reliable weapon for a self defense situation. I rely on the double action revolver. There are no " time outs " in a gun fight. 
Jams and misfires do happen regardless of make. Revolvers don't jam and misfires are immediately corrected by squeezing trigger again. 

I know I can awaken from a deep sleep and grab my revolver without the need to fumble or feel for safety. I know the old wheel guns aren't as sexy as the self loaders. I also know the revolvers are old fashioned. But I am also old fashioned so it kinda works for me.

Whole nother thread could be debated on best self defense gun. Others may need a boxcar load of ammo to hit what they are aiming at. I don't.


----------



## ezbite

Lets get away from thinking about bobk's lady friend for a while and get to a photo of a bad mo fo with double GLOCKS...


----------



## bobk

papaperch said:


> Sorry all you auto pistol fans. If I really need a super reliable weapon for a self defense situation. I rely on the double action revolver. There are no " time outs " in a gun fight.
> Jams and misfires do happen regardless of make. Revolvers don't jam and misfires are immediately corrected by squeezing trigger again.
> 
> I know I can awaken from a deep sleep and grab my revolver without the need to fumble or feel for safety. I know the old wheel guns aren't as sexy as the self loaders. I also know the revolvers are old fashioned. But I am also old fashioned so it kinda works for me.
> 
> Whole nother thread could be debated on best self defense gun. Others may need a boxcar load of ammo to hit what they are aiming at. I don't.


This is just a fun thread not a debate on what is the best pistol for self defense.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> Lets get away from thinking about bobk's lady friend for a while and get to a photo of a bad mo fo with double GLOCKS...
> View attachment 241805


You fit right in with your double sided girlfriend.


----------



## fastwater

papaperch said:


> Sorry all you auto pistol fans. If I really need a super reliable weapon for a self defense situation. I rely on the double action revolver. There are no " time outs " in a gun fight.
> Jams and misfires do happen regardless of make. Revolvers don't jam and misfires are immediately corrected by squeezing trigger again.
> 
> I know I can awaken from a deep sleep and grab my revolver without the need to fumble or feel for safety. I know the old wheel guns aren't as sexy as the self loaders. I also know the revolvers are old fashioned. But I am also old fashioned so it kinda works for me.
> 
> Whole nother thread could be debated on best self defense gun. Others may need a boxcar load of ammo to hit what they are aiming at. I don't.


With respect papaperch, Am in agreement with everything in your post with the exception of " I know the old wheel guns aren't as sexy as the self loaders". 
There's not an auto loader made that's as sexy as some of the old Colt,Smith or Dan Wesson revolvers.


----------



## fastwater

Speaking of 'sexy'!!!
Just can't find one thing sexy about this pic.


----------



## bobk

Now that's a 1911. See the difference Tom? Your glocks aren't near as nice.


----------



## ezbite

heres one for bobbie.lol.


----------



## ezbite

she can touch me GLOCK anytime...


----------



## ezbite

fastwater said:


> View attachment 241808
> 
> 
> Speaking of 'sexy'!!!
> Just can't find one thing sexy about this pic.


YOU LIE!!!


----------



## ezbite

lets see ya try this with one of those there 8 pound 1911's.. 

https://www.gunsamerica.com/blog/un...log/underwater-fishing-with-suppressed-glock/


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler

I sure do love mine. Don't leave home without it.


----------



## ezbite

I gotta Git me one of those there trusty revolvers..


----------



## fastwater

Lol!
I can take that trusty revolver camping with me and never have to worry about getting to close to the campfire with it...


----------



## Muddy

The Glock 19 is about as sexy as it gets. I just gave mine a bath tonight and got it all dolled up to go back out on the town. Here's a question for you guys-do you run your glock wet, dry, or some where in between?


----------



## ohiojmj

Well, I think sigs have some softer curves that get my fancy over those blocky glockies that have some similarity to the squarish fenders on my dad's 1970 dodge, but maybe the look will eventually come back in style. Just kidding. Like them all. 

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## Longhorn

I'm actually quite glad the Glock was invented. At least now they have something to recycle all those empty plastic Massengill bottles & nozzles into.


----------



## Popspastime

You can only put your Glock in the blue barrels around here on pick-up day.


----------



## Popspastime

This is as sexy as it gets..


----------



## ezbite

Popspastime said:


> This is as sexy as it gets..
> 
> View attachment 241861


It's missing something....


----------



## fastwater

Muddy said:


> The Glock 19 is about as sexy as it gets. I just gave mine a bath tonight and got it all dolled up to go back out on the town. Here's a question for you guys-do you run your glock wet, dry, or some where in between?


Somewhere in between.
I do mine like this:


----------



## bobk

Muddy said:


> The Glock 19 is about as sexy as it gets. I just gave mine a bath tonight and got it all dolled up to go back out on the town. Here's a question for you guys-do you run your glock wet, dry, or some where in between?


Most plastic runs best with a little Johnson baby oil applied.


----------



## lustofcrappies

Muddy said:


> The Glock 19 is about as sexy as it gets. I just gave mine a bath tonight and got it all dolled up to go back out on the town. Here's a question for you guys-do you run your glock wet, dry, or some where in between?


Look at using Lucas Brand gun oil, a very little goes a long way


----------



## lustofcrappies

Some people prefer what they have grown up with and some people decide to try something made in the modern century...


----------



## lustofcrappies

Now I lay me down to sleep
Beside my bed a Glock I keep
If I wake and you're inside 
The coroners van will be your last ride


----------



## ezbite

one for sally....


----------



## bobk

What a silly question Susan.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> What a silly question Susan.
> View attachment 241887


^^^Now that's class right there.


----------



## Dovans

bobk said:


> What a silly question Susan.
> View attachment 241887


Did you say you wanted to trade that for Colt Gov 380....


----------



## laynhardwood

Dovans said:


> Did you say you wanted to trade that for Colt Gov 380....


.38 super?


----------



## bobk

Dovans said:


> Did you say you wanted to trade that for Colt Gov 380....


That's a sweet little piece.


----------



## ezbite




----------



## laynhardwood

Dovans said:


> Did you say you wanted to trade that for Colt Gov 380....


Is this better Susan?


----------



## ezbite

laynhardwood said:


> Never mind I think I know what gun you were referring. I am going to be purchasing the Wiley Clapp Government model chambered in .38 super soon, and I think I just have that on the brain. The gun you were referring is like a pocket pistol but a tough larger than the mustang I believe.


PLEASE SPEAK ENGLISH ON OGF??


----------



## laynhardwood

No need to shout Susan


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> That's a sweet little piece.


i'll just leave it right there....


----------



## ezbite

smells like perfection!!


----------



## Popspastime

naaaa.. smells like


----------



## flyman01

Glocks are a good weapon but I am partial to my Sig Sauer P320 and Ruger, I never leave home without them and that's the Truth!


----------



## ezbite

flyman01 said:


> Glocks are a good weapon but I am partial to my Sig Sauer P320 and Ruger, I never leave home without them and that's the Truth!
> 
> View attachment 241930


what the hell are you drinking?


----------



## walleyechaser

Why didn't the us government adopt them this year?


----------



## lustofcrappies

ezbite said:


> what the hell are you drinking?


Rhinegeist Beer, its a semi-local micro brewery in Ohio


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> what the hell are you drinking?


It's called beer Susan. From Cincinnati. If you weren't kissing your plastic and got out more you may see it at the store. It's not cheap like your glucks though.


----------



## Popspastime

The easy way to oil your Glock..


----------



## bobk

I'm watching you Susie. These come standard on real pistols like a sig.


----------



## flyman01

walleyechaser said:


> Why didn't the us government adopt them this year?


Walleychaser, are you referring to Sig P320?

I did read this article back in January of this year that the gov did award Sig the contract.


LAS VEGAS -- The U.S. Army on Thursday awarded Sig Sauer a contract worth $580 million to make the next service pistol based on the company's P320 handgun.

Sig Sauer beat out Glock Inc., FN America and Beretta USA, the maker of the current M9 9mm service pistol, in the competition for the Modular Handgun System, or MHS, program.

"We are both humbled and proud that the P320 was selected by the U.S. Army as its weapon of choice," Ron Cohen, chief executive officer of Sig Sauer, said in a statement to Military.com here at SHOT Show, the world's largest gun show, taking place this week in the city.

"Securing this contract is a testimony to Sig Sauer employees, their commitment to innovation, quality and manufacturing the most reliable firearms in the world," Cohen added.


----------



## flyman01

ezbite said:


> what the hell are you drinking?


ezbite, the others called it out. It is Rhinegeist beer made here in Cincinnati and the one I like most that is pictured is called "Truth", I very good IPA. Try it if you ever see it in a store around you, great beer!


----------



## boatnut

flyman01 said:


> Glocks are a good weapon but I am partial to my Sig Sauer P320 and Ruger, I never leave home without them and that's the Truth!
> 
> View attachment 241930


I will say , I like your taste in beer!


----------



## BigDub007




----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> View attachment 241952
> I'm watching you Susie. These come standard on real pistols like a sig.


why are they so shaky? maybe you know I"M watching you??


----------



## ezbite

don't we all know this is true...


----------



## ezbite




----------



## fastwater

A buddy of mine told me that special units in the Marines that chose Glocks had to 
'improvise, adapt and overcome'.


----------



## bobk




----------



## fishhogg

bobk said:


> View attachment 242306


There not that bad!


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> View attachment 242306


You accidently dropped your everyday carry gun..


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> You accidently dropped your everyday carry gun..


I never carry a urinal block.


----------



## fastwater

Collectors edition coming out this Oct.


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> I never carry a urinal block.



hahaha sally made a funny..


----------



## ezbite




----------



## fastwater




----------



## ezbite

Notice...The guns..


----------



## Saugeye Tom

glock haters hate because they know its the best.......


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> View attachment 241808
> 
> 
> Speaking of 'sexy'!!!
> Just can't find one thing sexy about this pic.


the horns got a chub


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Lol!
> I can take that trusty revolver camping with me and never have to worry about getting to close to the campfire with it...
> View attachment 241814


----------



## Popspastime

Glock.. finally getting smart..


----------



## K gonefishin

Thread bring the Lulz


----------



## fastwater

Popspastime said:


> Glock.. finally getting smart..
> View attachment 242670


That is actually a good looking pistol...


----------



## fastwater

More lulz ....


----------



## lustofcrappies

fastwater said:


> That is actually a good looking pistol...


I will agree, now lets see if you can actually buy one of this is another internet troll like the single stack .40 they were supposed to release after they released the 43 model


----------



## lustofcrappies

lustofcrappies said:


> I will agree, now lets see if you can actually buy one of this is another internet troll like the single stack .40 they were supposed to release after they released the 43 model


but lets not forget the Glock 34 Gen 4
The GLOCK 34 Gen4,introduces revolutionary design changes to the "Tactical/ Practical" GLOCK designed to be the same overall length as the Government Model 1911 pistols. The Modular Back Strap design lets you instantly customize its grip to adapt to an individual shooter's hand size. The surface of the frame employs the new scientifically designed, real-world-tested, Gen4 rough textured technology. Internally, the new GLOCK dual recoil spring assembly substantially increases the life of the system. A reversible enlarged magazine catch, changeable in seconds, accommodates left or right-handed operators. Also available in MOS configuration.


----------



## fastwater

lustofcrappies said:


> I will agree, now lets see if you can actually buy one of this is another internet troll like the single stack .40 they were supposed to release after they released the 43 model


CCFRacegun will build ya one.


----------



## lustofcrappies

fastwater said:


> CCFRacegun will build ya one.


I like the looks but not sure why the need for a "RACE" pistol. My guns seem to cycle as fast as I can squeeze the trigger with out the custom upgrades...lol ask ST the range officer didn't like it..


----------



## fastwater

lustofcrappies said:


> I like the looks but not sure why the need for a "RACE" pistol. My guns seem to cycle as fast as I can squeeze the trigger with out the custom upgrades...lol ask ST the range officer didn't like it..


CCF will build ya a frame per your specs. Doesn't have to be a 'race frame' per say. 
Like to have an aluminum one for my G19.


----------



## lustofcrappies

fastwater said:


> CCF will build ya a frame per your specs. Doesn't have to be a 'race frame' per say.
> Like to have an aluminum one for my G19.


I understand Uncle Fast Water, however it is Glock Perfection and I was always told don't mess with perfection lol.....


----------



## fastwater

lustofcrappies said:


> I understand Uncle Fast Water, however it is Glock Perfection and I was always told don't mess with perfection lol.....


If you say it...I believe it. 
But I have to say that 'perfection' would include looks also. And from one Glock owner to another...Glocks are 'butt' ugly.


----------



## lustofcrappies

fastwater said:


> If you say it...I believe it.
> But I have to say that 'perfection' would include looks also. And from one Glock owner to another...Glocks are 'butt' ugly.


Only when laying idle lol....it's a beautiful sight to see them cycling


----------



## ezbite

lustofcrappies said:


> but lets not forget the Glock 34 Gen 4
> The GLOCK 34 Gen4,introduces revolutionary design changes to the "Tactical/ Practical" GLOCK designed to be the same overall length as the Government Model 1911 pistols. The Modular Back Strap design lets you instantly customize its grip to adapt to an individual shooter's hand size. The surface of the frame employs the new scientifically designed, real-world-tested, Gen4 rough textured technology. Internally, the new GLOCK dual recoil spring assembly substantially increases the life of the system. A reversible enlarged magazine catch, changeable in seconds, accommodates left or right-handed operators. Also available in MOS configuration.


I've got a G35 (same frame as the G34) I bought years ago when we were really into the pistol shoots down at Knob creek gun range. I never had much of a problem hitting my target with it, I cant see how making it more like a 1911 is an improvement.


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> I've got a G35 (same frame as the G34) I bought years ago when we were really into the pistol shoots down at Know creek gun range. I never had much of a problem hitting my target with it, *I cant see how making it more like a 1911 is an improvement.*


*
*
_^^^BLASPHEMY^^^_


----------



## ezbite

EVEN THE DOG CARRIES THE BEST!!


----------



## Lil' Rob

I am not much of a pistol shooter, but have been enjoying this thread...the picture of the lab carrying the sidearm made my day.


----------



## laynhardwood

ezbite said:


> View attachment 242841
> 
> 
> EVEN THE DOG CARRIES THE BEST!!


They must live in Chicago if the dog has to pack heat.


----------



## fastwater

laynhardwood said:


> They must live in Chicago if the dog has to pack heat.


Yes...its all those 'lenient' gun control laws in Chicago that keeps it such a safe city.


----------



## ezbite

fastwater said:


> Yes...its all those 'lenient' gun control laws in Chicago that keeps it such a safe city.



you're just mad because its not one of those 8 pound 1911 things, that'd break the poor labs shoulder.


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> you're just mad because its not one of those 8 pound 1911 things, that'd break the poor labs shoulder.


Lol! If I had to live in Chicago, that dog would be packing something like this:


----------



## lustofcrappies

fastwater said:


> Yes...its all those 'lenient' gun control laws in Chicago that keeps it such a safe city.


The animals have more rights in Chicago then the tax paying humans...lol


----------



## fastwater

Absolutely!


----------



## fastwater

Yep...people getting killed by the dozens every week in that town but yet the 'powers to be' keep them unarmed and defenseless. Often wonder if the 'fairy tale' mindset of those that vote the anti-gun politicians in office minds ever change when a death hits them close to home.


----------



## ezbite

Did you say absolutely??


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> Did you say absolutely??


Absolutely!
Unlike the title of this thread...or the thought that Glock is perfection, I totally agree with lustofcrappies statement in post#129.


----------



## Dovans

who really is getting killed in Chicago... People we really care about?


----------



## ezbite

enough talk about Chitcago.. back on track..


----------



## ezbite




----------



## bobk




----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 242950
> enough talk about Chitcago.. back on track..


Dream on plastic boy. You can't touch that.


----------



## fastwater




----------



## lustofcrappies

fastwater said:


> View attachment 242963


oh come on Uncle Fastwater that is just wrong.... That is like comparing Jack Daniels to Ripple...


----------



## laynhardwood




----------



## lustofcrappies

laynhardwood said:


> View attachment 243010


Love the exaggeration lol....leave mine in a hot car and it's still in the same shape when I grab it and it's comfortable to grab after being in a hot car...lol. Love this thread


----------



## laynhardwood

It's all in good fun. I have several striker fired polymer guns that are suitable for defensive situations. I prefer to carry a 1911 but it is just my choice.


----------



## lustofcrappies

laynhardwood said:


> It's all in good fun. I have several striker fired polymer guns that are suitable for defensive situations. I prefer to carry a 1911 but it is just my choice.


I understand that's why I love this thread.... I'm actually thinking about adding a 1911 to the group


----------



## Yakphisher

fastwater said:


> Somewhere in between.
> I do mine like this:


That will need a lot of K&Y jelly!


----------



## bobk

Thursday is recycling day for plastic. Do your part Susan.


----------



## fastwater

lustofcrappies said:


> I understand that's why I love this thread.... I'm actually thinking about adding a 1911 to the group


ATTENTION:
NO arsenal is complete without a 1911.


----------



## walleyechaser

flyman01 said:


> Walleychaser, are you referring to Sig P320?
> 
> I did read this article back in January of this year that the gov did award Sig the contract.
> 
> 
> LAS VEGAS -- The U.S. Army on Thursday awarded Sig Sauer a contract worth $580 million to make the next service pistol based on the company's P320 handgun.
> 
> Sig Sauer beat out Glock Inc., FN America and Beretta USA, the maker of the current M9 9mm service pistol, in the competition for the Modular Handgun System, or MHS, program.
> 
> "We are both humbled and proud that the P320 was selected by the U.S. Army as its weapon of choice," Ron Cohen, chief executive officer of Sig Sauer, said in a statement to Military.com here at SHOT Show, the world's largest gun show, taking place this week in the city.
> 
> "Securing this contract is a testimony to Sig Sauer employees, their commitment to innovation, quality and manufacturing the most reliable firearms in the world," Cohen added.


Yes


----------



## fastwater

Yakphisher said:


> That will need a lot of K&Y jelly!


With a mixture of Preparation H.


----------



## hatteras1

(One day, I hope to be a Glock 27)


----------



## fastwater

hatteras1 said:


> View attachment 243082
> 
> (One day, I hope to be a Glock 27)


----------



## MIGHTY

Just saw the dog picture packing heat and this came to mind....


----------



## M R DUCKS

Firearms Ammunition Accessories Shooting Range


----------



## Dovans

awww you beat me to the punch...


----------



## ezbite

thats right bitches.. im still here. tahaaa


----------



## Longhorn

I actually bought my first plastic pistol the other day. An FNX-45. Nice shooter! I can carry Condition One like my 1911s plus 15+1 of .45 will get a bad guys attention. Of course the price of $482 NIB didn't hurt! Now If I can just get that 1911 (or P220) in 10mm for Christmas.....

My EDC is still my 3" 1911. Too easy to conceal.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 243514
> thats right bitches.. im still here. tahaaa


That's a load of bull. My 41 jammed on the first magazine through it. Go back to sleep Susan.


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> That's a load of bull. My 41 jammed on the first magazine through it. Go back to sleep Susan.


stop hating, it's making you OLD!!

(if it's possible to make you older..)


----------



## hatteras1

Glock...






Makes me think of (Big Bird)


----------



## fastwater

hatteras1 said:


> Glock...
> View attachment 243564
> Makes me think of (Big Bird)


pink guns,orange guns,blue guns, green guns...and they wonder why these kids/teenagers are being shot when they point a toy gun at LEO's.


----------



## laynhardwood

The blue gun is the understood color for a training weapon I believe


----------



## M R DUCKS

Glock 17 & 19 Gen 5


----------



## ezbite

M R DUCKS said:


> Glock 17 & 19 Gen 5


those are pretty


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> those are pretty


There is NO such thing as a 'pretty' Glock.


----------



## bobk

Are they laying on ice so they won't melt?


----------



## ezbite

a heavy azz 1911 would break the ice and fall thru...


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> a heavy azz 1911 would break the ice and fall thru...


Yes...but it would be 'pretty' while it fell through.


----------



## ezbite

billy like you


----------



## ezbite




----------



## ezbite




----------



## fastwater

Lol! 
You're on fire tonight aren't you!


----------



## fastwater

Here's a few Christmas presents I thought you might like:


----------



## bobk




----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 244297


Yes I do and that's a nice target.


----------



## ezbite

too good not to post twice....


----------



## fastwater

Yes...Uncle Ted loves his guns...


----------



## Popspastime

You could never in a Bazillion years make those plastic piles of [email protected] look and operate like one of these no matter what kind of magic you performed.. So just get over it, and get some butt hurt powder


----------



## bobk

Oh snap!


----------



## laynhardwood

Nice looking piece have you ever shot that baby?


----------



## ezbite

looks like something they found in sadam husains place..


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> looks like something they found in sadam husains place..


 Lmao, now that's funny chit for a plastic boy.


----------



## ezbite

Easy there boo k


----------



## ezbite

even Albert thinks that's some funny stuff...


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> View attachment 244794
> 
> even Albert thinks that's some funny stuff...


Yes, but look at Uncle Alberts eyes. I think he just got done partying with Lazy8 and Sherm.


----------



## ezbite




----------



## laynhardwood

When pinpoint accuracy and reliability is a requirement for saving hostages, only the 1911 will do.


----------



## ezbite

laynhardwood said:


> View attachment 244907
> When pinpoint accuracy and reliability is a requirement for saving hostages, only the 1911 will do.


hmmmm, NO... FBI standard service issue sidearm is the G23


----------



## laynhardwood

The Hostage Rescue Team uses the Springfield 1911 look it up


----------



## fastwater

May be wrong but I thought some (not all) of those outfits carried their choice as long as it is within a certain caliber spec.


----------



## laynhardwood

Springfield Professional Operator


----------



## laynhardwood

The Springfield custom shop builds these for the FBI HRT. The gun has to shoot 1.5in groups even after 50,000 rounds. No other manufacturer could match it with the required ammo. I would love to have one of these Springers but they are very expensive


----------



## fastwater

Not the FBI but an interesting read never the less:

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...3/this-is-the-u-s-armys-new-pistol-of-choice/


----------



## hatteras1

"Cant find my Bullet!"


----------



## r1verr4t

I own them both. That was an easy choice.


----------



## NEOHIO25

If it's good enough for Gunny, then it's good enough for me.


----------



## ezbite

a folding GLOCK, talk about concealment... cant do that with a 1911 anchor..


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> a folding GLOCK, talk about concealment... cant do that with a 1911 anchor..
> View attachment 247916



They could have made it in red and adapted a fork,spoon,screwdriver and corkscrew into the mix and called it the " gen007, Swiss Army Glock" model.


----------



## ezbite

fastwater said:


> They could have made it in red and adapted a fork,spoon,screwdriver and corkscrew into the mix and called it the " gen007, Swiss Army Glock" model.


You never know, it's that versatile


----------



## laynhardwood

ezbite said:


> a folding GLOCK, talk about concealment... cant do that with a 1911 anchor..
> View attachment 247916


Ya,that's ready to go bang when you need it. This looks like the type of weapon that would be used for things other than self defense. If you needed to defend your self, you better be able to throw that thing and hit the perpetrator in the eyeball. It is an interesting idea and maybe it's Glock's fix for the horrendous gen 4's they saddled people with.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

2 of the best


----------



## bobk

Yep, you can fix them both with super glue.


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## MIGHTY

You know what ford stands for right? Guess that explains the fascination with Glocks


----------



## hatteras1

We're being to harsh on the Glock owners. I mean, think about it... As long as you don't drop it on concrete or leave it in the hot sun, it's a pretty good gun. Besides that, it can usually be fixed with some 2 part epoxy, or the plumbing department at Home Depot


----------



## ezbite

damn, talk about a piece of precision. over 500 rounds this morning and not one FTF, i posted this photo just for my gaylord buddies... you know who you are..


----------



## Bprice1031

ezbite said:


> View attachment 249668
> damn, talk about a piece of precision. over 500 rounds this morning and not one FTF, i posted this photo just for my gaylord buddies... you know who you are..


Those aren't spent rounds, so there shouldn't have been any FTF. I do think it's cute how you have a plastic bag of bullets to go with your plastic gun.


----------



## bobk

It also looks like there's a rubber band holder the grip together. Did you run out of super glue Susan?


----------



## ezbite

Pow pow pow ...


----------



## ezbite

Bprice1031 said:


> Those aren't spent rounds, so there shouldn't have been any FTF. I do think it's cute how you have a plastic bag of bullets to go with your plastic gun.


Ooooooooh now


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> Pow pow pow bitches...


EZ, the best way to get a FTF out of a Glock is do the first part of this:


----------



## ezbite

My rounds mater . my pistol is a GLOCK


fastwater said:


> EZ, the best way to get a FTF out of a Glock is do the first part of this:


 what in thee hell is this??


----------



## ezbite

I do seem to pull to the right(see other thread, ) I don't weaver stance shoot, I off hand shoot usually and let it rip... that paper is as wide as a torso. i always try more gun control than target shooting, just hit what I'm pointing at and the mighty Glock makes That easy....( the big holes were 45/70 at 70 yards..)


----------



## laynhardwood

The weaver stance is pretty much a useless outdated stance that requires too much movement. If you want to learn how to Pistol shoot, watch some Jerry Miculek videos.


----------



## hatteras1




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> My rounds mater . my pistol is a GLOCK
> 
> what in thee hell is this??


Well.... Since you said you went through all those rounds with your Glock without a FTF, I figured you needed a lesson on how to load it and actually fire it. Loading it is the only way to really experience a FTF.
You can't have the rounds just setting next to the pistol.


----------



## ezbite

fastwater said:


> Well.... Since you said you went through all those rounds with your Glock without a FTF, I figured you needed a lesson on how to load it and actually fire it. Loading it is the only way to really experience a FTF.
> You can't have the rounds just setting next to the pistol.


Do you have opitical insurance? Cause you needs some glasses Or maybe you be just really old and blind?? See that loaded mag at 7 o'clock? And I'm guessing it was closer to 400, still got about 1/2 bag left.


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> Do you have opitical insurance? Cause you needs some glasses Or maybe you be just really old and blind?? See that loaded mag at 7 o'clock? And I'm guessing it was closer to 400, still got about 1/2 bag left.


I saw that loaded mag. Loading 400 rds in mags takes a lot of mags. But you have to insert the mags.(one at a time) in that big hole at the bottom of the grip. Right below that big black rubber band thingy!
Once you put the mag in that big hole...pull back and let go of the slide. This puts a round in the chamber. You are now ready to fire. Aim in a safe direction and pull trigger. Repeat pulling trigger until the pistol doesn't fire anymore.
AFTER doing the above process, come back and report FTF's.
P.S. If you don't empty the first mag before you have a FTF(which is common, so don't panic when it happens), post back and will instruct on clearing the FTF. 
Happy Thanksgiving to you and the family!


----------



## laynhardwood

Ha ha oh my goodness, I like the thoughtfulness of the detailed instructions.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Try 


ezbite said:


> View attachment 249704
> I do seem to pull to the right(see other thread, ) I don't weaver stance shoot, I off hand shoot usually and let it rip... that paper is as wide as a torso. i always try more gun control than target shooting, just hit what I'm pointing at and the mighty Glock makes That easy....( the big holes were 45/70 at 70 yards..)


A little less finger on the trigger...i was a bit left...more finger put me a bit right


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Try
> 
> A little less finger on the trigger...i was a bit left...more finger put me a bit right


Yep, ST is right once again!
For a right hander...shooting right often ='s too much finger on the trigger creating a pull. While too little finger on the trigger creates a push and shooting off to the left.
Left hander is just the opposite.


----------



## laynhardwood

Practice makes perfect


----------



## fastwater

laynhardwood said:


> Practice makes perfect


Yes it does!
Shhhh....whisper mode on....And just between you and I(don't tell anyone), it helps if ya give yourself a fighting chance and start out with a pistol that is capable of hitting at least close to the bullseye consistently.


----------



## laynhardwood

Like one of these


----------



## fastwater

laynhardwood said:


> Like one of these
> View attachment 249764


Yea booyyy... that's a 'real' pistola right there.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

O


laynhardwood said:


> Like one of these
> View attachment 249764


Overseas trash


----------



## laynhardwood

Saugeye Tom said:


> O
> 
> Overseas trash


You must be referring to your Austrian panty hose launcher.


----------



## ezbite

look, that thing is so heavy you cant hold it up off the floor...


----------



## Dovans

Wish John Browning was still alive.. Bet he would do some fascinating stuff with all the new technology for firearms. I wonder if he would have grabbed onto the polymer or shunned it..


----------



## fastwater

Dovans said:


> Wish John Browning was still alive.. Bet he would do some fascinating stuff with all the new technology for firearms. *I wonder if he would have grabbed onto the polymer or shunned it*..


He would have made really nice pistol cases out of it to ship his excellent, steel pistols in.


----------



## laynhardwood

It depends on when he was making the firearms. I think he would most likely make both if he was still around. I am not sure how much better a 1911 can be made it’s freakin awesome, but I think he would have made something else to appeal to the masses. I believe he would have made some stuff out of polymer, and he probably would have designed something that actually had a decent trigger. I still shoot my striker fired guns but they don’t hold a candle to the 1911’s. I do enjoy having 16+1 at the range but the guns just feel like a brick.


----------



## ezbite

I was just sitting here thinking.. I remember the first time I shot a Glock, I remember thinking WOW!! That's no bull either.. first time shooting a 1911? No idea.


----------



## bobk

I was just sitting here thinking. Those plastic fan girls need to answer the phone.


----------



## K gonefishin

Wife got me a G43 for Xmas , sits along side my G23 can't wait to break it in.


----------



## ezbite

K gonefishin said:


> Wife got me a G43 for Xmas , sits along side my G23 can't wait to break it in.
> View attachment 251743


You will love shooting it..


----------



## Dovans

Gosh selling my Glock 33 tomorrow at auction


----------



## loweman165

Give some of your guys something else to pick on. 
Glock announced this today.


----------



## ezbite

Damn ya beat me to it..


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> View attachment 252082
> Damn ya beat me to it..


 I'll let you buy it first. If it was in OD Green I'd have to grab one.


----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## fastwater

^^^ Don't care who's a 1911 owner...
...that's funny right there


----------



## laynhardwood

That is a good one ha ha. Oh man, it’s time to start gigging with a .45 next season.


----------



## laynhardwood

I’m still trying to figure out why anyone would want a 17 grip and a 19 slide paired together and in that ugly color to boot. To me that is just plain dumb. That gun should have the 17 slide and a 19 grip. To me that would make a ton more sense than a long grip short slide. I don’t know about how practical it is military purposes but for civilian needs it’s a$$ backwards.


----------



## bgrapala

laynhardwood said:


> ...and in that ugly color to boot...


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. My EDC Gen 4 19.


----------



## bgrapala

More love for the Austrian beauties









Gen 3 17, competition pistol, way north of stock. Did most of the work myself aside from the slide milling.









Gen 4 40 MOS, Vortex Venom, Edge Connector.


----------



## laynhardwood

When are you going to buy that 19x with the short slide long grip.


----------



## bgrapala

HA! 

I'm not, I agree that it is kind of pointless, but it is kind of neat as a collector piece. I was just pointing out that I don't think FDE is an ugly color on a gun.


----------



## laynhardwood

I hear ya if that’s what you like that’s cool. I should have just kept that to myself and do like mama always said.


----------



## bgrapala

19X opinions:

No, I did not purchase one. As stated in another thread, I do work part time at a local gun store/range and we received one for demo/rental.

After handling and shooting the 19X, I will say that my opinion has changed slightly on it. At first, I was not a fan of the commander style Glock. That is, until I got my hands on it. Being a big fan of Glock, I was excited to test it out and shoot it to see what this "balance" was that people are clamoring about. 

Handling:
It does feel good in the hand, I'm very happy they did away with the front magazine cutout. Keeping with the Gen 5 theme of no finger grooves is a plus as well. The lanyard loop seems to finish a very cool, almost nostalgic look to the gun. The slide doesn't quite match the frame, but again, it gives it a unique look kind of like a "50 shades of FDE" SCAR. It does feel good in the hand and much like anyone would think a normal Glock 17 would feel, with just a bit of reduction off the front end weight.

Shooting:
Everything Glock is known for is evident in this pistol. It points naturally and shoots well. Being very familiar with them, I was not surprised by this. I was surprised about the aforementioned balance while shooting. It caught me off guard and took me roughly 10 rounds to get used to it. I shoot a 17 in competition and shoot it well. I "every day carry" a 19 and I shoot it well too. Combining the two elements really creates a remarkably smooth and very well balanced feel while shooting, once you get used to it. I was hitting about 3" low for the first few rounds, once I got settled in, it was all Glock from there. Slow shooting, fast shooting, distance (25 yds) shooting all were typical Glock in fashion.

Overall:
It is a very neat gun that was not designed for concealed carry use. It was designed for duty carry. With that in mind, it is a fantastic option for someone looking to get a commander size pistol that doesn't want to get a 1911. I know people that CC a 17 or even a 34 all day long with no issue. It shoots well, is lightweight, and carries comfortably. The add-ons of night sights and the awesome color (even the case is tan) retailing for no more than what a regular Gen 5 came out with is a huge plus.


----------



## ezbite

Bobk for sure..


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> Bobk for sure..
> View attachment 253795


Ut-Ohhh!
Expecting return incoming any minute.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> Bobk for sure..
> View attachment 253795


Nope, that’s not me Susan. As you can see that guy is carrying a plastic object. That guy is a glock owner for sure.


----------



## MIGHTY

^^^ he’s got a point...


----------



## Yakphisher

bgrapala said:


> More love for the Austrian beauties
> 
> View attachment 252646
> 
> Gen 3 17, competition pistol, way north of stock. Did most of the work myself aside from the slide milling.
> 
> View attachment 252645
> 
> Gen 4 40 MOS, Vortex Venom, Edge Connector.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Nope, that’s not me Susan. As you can see that guy is carrying a plastic object. That guy is a glock owner for sure.


I bet that's one of those new fangled 'Swiss Army' Glocks he's got up to his ear. 
It's a phone, knife, scissors, cork screw, screw diver and gun all in one.


----------



## bobk

Yakphisher said:


> View attachment 254024


 Can I order a dozen of these for the plastic Tom boys on this site please.


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> I bet that's one of those new fangled 'Swiss Army' Glocks he's got up to his ear.
> It's a phone, knife, scissors, cork screw, screw diver and gun all in one.


That’s an insult to the Swiss.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> That’s an insult to the Swiss.


 Yes...I should have been more considerate.

Hey bobk, when you order those 'turd' trophy's, get the poop part of the trophy's to match the baby poop color of that new butt ugly light brown Glock.


----------



## bobk

Lol, you sure wouldn’t want to drop the glock in the yard. Never know what you might pick up in the confusion. 
I might as well order a dozen of the pink ones as well. Those will be Susan specific.


----------



## laynhardwood

Ha ha, so I’m not the only one who doesn’t like the  colored Glock.


----------



## Yakphisher

It is so....polished like the award.


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> Lol, you sure wouldn’t want to drop the glock in the yard. Never know what you might pick up in the confusion.
> I might as well order a dozen of the pink ones as well. Those will be Susan specific.


----------



## ezbite

even the leader of the free world agrees...


----------



## ezbite

you tell em Ron Burgundy


----------



## bobk




----------



## Pooch

ezbite said:


> you tell em Ron Burgundy
> 
> View attachment 254095


Sure it will!!


----------



## ezbite




----------



## Saugeye Tom

bobk said:


> Can I order a dozen of these for the plastic Tom boys on this site please.


Ok...I will place the first order


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bobk said:


> View attachment 254099


A 1911 fits those hands well don't it bobby?


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> A 1911 fits those hands well don't it bobby?


Pink shirts and glocks just go well together.


----------



## joebertin

Yes, Glocks were developed for men with a penchant for pink, and a fear of chipping their fingernails on real gun metal...


----------



## Drm50

I lucked out and found a guy that traded me this for my Glock and I only had to give him $100 boot


----------



## fastwater

Drm50 said:


> View attachment 254299
> I lucked out and found a guy that traded me this for my Glock and I only had to give him $100 boot


Man Dr...you got a deal!!!
They say there's a sucker born every minute...guess you found yourself one.


----------



## Yakphisher

bobk said:


> Pink shirts and glocks just go well together.


Naw.....it's more like a girly boy decked out in gey rainbow pride thing riding a Golden magical unicorn.Hehe!


----------



## bgrapala

I'd venture to say there are only 3 sensible posters in this entire thread: ez, tom, and myself. I'm guessing this is because we're the only ones that don't have to wear suspenders and a belt in order to carry a 12 lb gun.


----------



## bobk

bgrapala said:


> I'd venture to say there are only 3 sensible posters in this entire thread: ez, tom, and myself. I'm guessing this is because we're the only ones that don't have to wear suspenders and a belt in order to carry a 12 lb gun.


Now now, don’t confuse your 12# trigger pull on a glock to that of a sweet 1911.


----------



## fastwater

^^^
Now now, don’t confuse your 12# trigger pull on a glock *that sounds and feels like a trigger on one of those toy dart guns *to that of a sweet 1911.

There...fixed it for ya bob.


----------



## Yakphisher




----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> ^^^
> Now now, don’t confuse your 12# trigger pull on a glock *that sounds and feels like a trigger on one of those toy dart guns *to that of a sweet 1911.
> 
> There...fixed it for ya bob.


oh... ok hope you swim well....


----------



## Drm50

I herd new generation of Glocks coming out will have scents as options. Fruit as well as other
pleasing natural smells.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> oh... ok hope you swim well....


Bro Jack just bought a couple of them new fangled automatic life jackets.


----------



## laynhardwood

It’s all in good fun on here. I don’t have a problem with 
Glocks per say it’s more of the Glock fan boys that think only a Glock will protect you. It has and will be a fun thing to joke about don’t take it personal. The 1911 owner jokes have been funny especially the Kermit one. I personally don’t think Glocks are the best thing since sliced bread but they generally tend to work. The 1911 saved my grandfathers life in WWII and that is why I love them. I would not be here without the 1911. I guess it was taught to me at a young age that a Colt 1911 may just save my life someday and that I should train, know, and respect my 1911. I know that a Glock is a similar tool with a higher capacity. I understand the limitations of my chosen side arm. I don’t plan on having to shoot more than 8rds before a reload. Anyways, I hope to never have to use my weapon on anyone, but if I do I know i can count on my Colt. We all have preferences that is what makes America great.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Agree all in fun...I may come outa the closet about my 1911 fetish but not here...Id be castrated...Bob K And Fast Sweet water just WILL NOT turn the knob!! lmao oops, to come on out of the GLOCK closet


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Agree all in fun...I may come outa the closet about my 1911 fetish but not here...Id be castrated...Bob K And Fast Sweet water just WILL NOT turn the knob!! lmao oops, to come on out of the GLOCK closet


----------



## Drm50

fastwater said:


> View attachment 254336


Don't you guns have any real guns?


----------



## laynhardwood

Drm50 said:


> Don't you guns have any real guns?










Does this count? I just need to find the original grips because I hate these ones.


----------



## Drm50

laynhardwood said:


> View attachment 254351
> Does this count? I just need to find the original grips because I hate these ones.


That one just barely slides by. I'll see your one & raise you three 44mgs.


----------



## laynhardwood

Every time I click on the images it shows me the .22


----------



## Drm50

laynhardwood said:


> Every time I click on the images it shows me the .22


Yea, I'm having all kind of picture trouble. Pics out of album in IPad I though I could send. Have
cloud messed up and can't take pics at all. Grandson is coming to fix. Have little tech ability, he
said I have messed up something that a normal 12 yr old could figure out. The more I mess with it
the worse it gets. On my end the 44s show up on post.


----------



## fastwater

Drm50 said:


> Don't you guns have any real guns?


Nope...lost all of mine back in the great 2005 Ohio earthquake. Ground opened up and took everything I had.


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> Agree all in fun...I may come outa the closet about my 1911 fetish but not here...Id be castrated...Bob K And Fast Sweet water just WILL NOT turn the knob!! lmao oops, to come on out of the GLOCK closet


Sharpening the knife right now. Now I wait.


----------



## Yakphisher

Drm50 said:


> I herd new generation of Glocks coming out will have scents as options. Fruit as well as other
> pleasing natural smells.


I still smell that aroma from the porta potty exclusively used by mexicans on construction jobsite when a person knowingly went to gun store to fondle a glock!


----------



## Huntinbull

Popspastime said:


> View attachment 241505


Yes. For men who like to fix malfunctions and love the anxiety of wondering if it will fire that second round.


----------



## Huntinbull

boatnut said:


> .Trigger on this baby will blow the Glock 17 out of the water.
> View attachment 241555


If you can find a good holster, off the shelf.


----------



## Pooch

Drm50 said:


> Don't you guns have any real guns?


Is there a 39 variant in the trade pile??


----------



## Drm50

Pooch said:


> Is there a 39 variant in the trade pile??


Not into autos heavy. 39s are trade material when I get them. I have a 52 & 41 but they are keepers. Get 39s often. Any newer model not so much and won't take plastic at all.


----------



## bgrapala

add Huntinbull to the list of sensible ones


----------



## Pooch

Drm50 said:


> View attachment 254385
> View attachment 254384
> 
> Not into autos heavy. 39s are trade material when I get them. I have a 52 & 41 but they are keepers. Get 39s often. Any newer model not so much and won't take plastic at all.


Was referring to the lever guns you had posted. Marlin 39
Sorry for the thread hyjack guys.


----------



## laynhardwood

Huntinbull said:


> Yes. For men who like to fix malfunctions and love the anxiety of wondering if it will fire that second round.


Must be a former Kimber owner. I have never had a malfunction with any of my 1911’s but they are all Colt.


----------



## laynhardwood

Drm50 said:


> View attachment 254385
> View attachment 254384
> 
> Not into autos heavy. 39s are trade material when I get them. I have a 52 & 41 but they are keepers. Get 39s often. Any newer model not so much and won't take plastic at all.


Those are sweet


----------



## Drm50

Pooch said:


> Was referring to the lever guns you had posted. Marlin 39
> Sorry for the thread hyjack guys.


Don't presently have any 39 Marlins in trade stock. They are getting scarce at reasonable prices.
I've looked at a couple dozen in last month. Average price $550-$600 for nice ones ( at shows)
I don't see them flying off tables at that price. I'm not paying $600 for one. The older guns are
leaking out of the woodwork when young guys are trading them off for AR and like guns.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

laynhardwood said:


> Must be a former Kimber owner. I have never had a malfunction with any of my 1911’s but they are all Colt.


Huh the ones I had in the army hung up alot


----------



## laynhardwood

Saugeye Tom said:


> Huh the ones I had in the army hung up alot


That had to be an old magazine issue and I’m glad I don’t have any of those  It’s too bad we live so far apart. I would like to meet up with everyone and shoot the Sh$$ (pun intended)


----------



## Drm50

The 1911s we carried in RVn were anything but tight but I can't say of hearing anyone will a gun
that jammed. There were jams and it was always a function of the magazine. I'm basically a
revolver shooter but a 1911 is the most dependable auto loader I know of. Most jam problems 
on all auto loaders, pistol or rifle are magazine malfunctions. This doesn't include breakage which
wasn't common either in 1911s. They took a lick'n and kept on tick'n. We don't know how many
times the were refurbished from 40s through 70s either.


----------



## bobk

Hmm, got a couple Kimbers with no issues at all. My latest Colt I can’t say the same about.


----------



## joebertin

Drm50 said:


> View attachment 254385
> View attachment 254384
> 
> Not into autos heavy. 39s are trade material when I get them. I have a 52 & 41 but they are keepers. Get 39s often. Any newer model not so much and won't take plastic at all.


I have a couple of buddies with 39s, I've shot them quite a bit, and like them.

Decades ago I was at a gun shop planning on purchasing a Ruger Mark III, when the salesman asked if I'd seen the S&W 41. Once it was in my hand, I had to buy it.

The price was a bit intimidating for a .22 pistol, but worth every penny.


----------



## Longhorn

My Kimbers run fine, it's my FNX-45 that I'm having some issues with right now. I have <500 rounds through it, but having FTE & failure to go into battery issues. Hoping it'll self-correct with more rounds.


----------



## bobk

Longhorn said:


> My Kimbers run fine, it's my FNX-45 that I'm having some issues with right now. I have <500 rounds through it, but having FTE & failure to go into battery issues. Hoping it'll self-correct with more rounds.


That’s a bummer. I’ve been looking at those. Is it happening with all the mags?


----------



## laynhardwood

bobk said:


> Hmm, got a couple Kimbers with no issues at all. My latest Colt I can’t say the same about.


My bad experience was with an Ultra Carry II. It had a bad ejector from the factory. Apparently Kimber had a lot of bad ejectors in the 3” guns. I had to fight to get it taken care of and that really made me mad. I do not own a full size Kimber but I won’t ever buy another one after the treatment I received.


----------



## Drm50

I had a Commander size Kimber a few years back. I played with it a couple months and it never
gave any problems. Smooth gun and at least equal to a Colt.


----------



## fastwater

If I remember correctly Kimber had an issue with there mags on some of the double stack compact models some years back but I think they got that straightened around. Of course, so did many other manufacturers when they first started trying to pack all that ammo double stacked into the smaller mags and still trying to keep the mags small enough to fit into the pistols.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Recently bought a Sig P320 in .45 that I'm digging a lot. Bought a S&W MP Shield in 9mm last week that I haven't shot yet, but will soon. I hold my Glock 17C as the standard in striker fired pistols, though.


----------



## bobk

laynhardwood said:


> My bad experience was with an Ultra Carry II. It had a bad ejector from the factory. Apparently Kimber had a lot of bad ejectors in the 3” guns. I had to fight to get it taken care of and that really made me mad. I do not own a full size Kimber but I won’t ever buy another one after the treatment I received.


Bad customer service will do that.


----------



## MIGHTY

A WWI Colt and a WWII Remington Rand only military 1911’s I have. Like hardwood, I’ve had a lot of relatives carry a m1911/a1 so as an excuse I bought one in memory of my great grandfathers service and both of my grandfathers and their brothers service and my dads in Vietnam. 2-0 agiant the Germans and their Austrian allies!  There were multiple manufacturers during wartime and they weren’t built to be tight race guns, only to function in all environments and for parts to be interchangeable amongst manufactures. Those German Lugers on the other hand with their crazy tight tolerances didn’t fare as well in combat situations.....


----------



## Drm50

I could kick myself over 1911 Militaries. I can't come close to telling you how many I have owned.
In 1970 a 1911 NIB commercial was about $100 and Militaries were hard to get $50 out of. They
have really took off in value but so has all WW2 guns. Lugers were the only ww2 pistols that were
in demand when I was a kid. I remember my uncle had a 1911 in real nice shape, military, he 
wanted a Savage 22 Hornet which was around $50 ( in 1956 dollars) and the shop wouldn't even
take it on trade.


----------



## MIGHTY

Ain’t that the truth Drm. They’re really the only guns I’m interested in anymore but my god, the prices are insane. There’s no sexier gun than an early commercial colt 1911 and some of the late 30’s-1941 military A1’s before they switched from blue to parkerized finish. I’ve read that in the 1960’s you could buy practically brand new late war production 1911a1’s for $16.50


----------



## Drm50

Find a old Kliens add from early 60s, they had whole page adds 1"X 1" of WW2 military pistols at
5/$29.


----------



## ezbite

you guys talking about all these pretty 1911's HA! here's one I had many years ago and it was the biggest POS I've ever owner. it was a llama .45 and you WORE a hat when you shot it because every empty that got ejected (IF it ejected) came back and hit you in the head or went down the back of your shirt. I got it for $300 from a buddy thinking I was getting a deal, I sold it back to him for $300. I would of taken $100 just to get rid of it.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ezbite said:


> you guys talking about all these pretty 1911's HA! here's one I had many years ago and it was the biggest POS I've ever owner. it was a llama .45 and you WORE a hat when you shot it because every empty that got ejected (IF it ejected) came back and hit you in the head or went down the back of your shirt. I got it for $300 from a buddy thinking I was getting a deal, I sold it back to him for $300. I would of taken $100 just to get rid of it.
> 
> View attachment 254648


hay ezbite , heres one to make the 1911 fanboys feel Manley, right bobk and fastwater?


----------



## ezbite

I KNOW!!

bobk wont tell you I've seen his everyday carry kimber, it conceals in his dress really well. I couldn't even tell he was packing anything other than heels....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Oh my...here we go


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> you guys talking about all these pretty 1911's HA! here's one I had many years ago and it was the biggest POS I've ever owner. it was a llama .45 and you WORE a hat when you shot it because every empty that got ejected (IF it ejected) came back and hit you in the head or went down the back of your shirt. I got it for $300 from a buddy thinking I was getting a deal, I sold it back to him for $300. I would of taken $100 just to get rid of it.
> 
> View attachment 254648


Those Liama's were crap, I bought 6 back in the 80s on a distributor sell out. I think they were
6/$600. They caused me $1200 worth of grief. They did make some decent stuff back in 50s
but we're junk by 70s. They aren't carbon copies of 1911s.


----------



## ezbite




----------



## Drm50

I did find a use for Llamas. You tie a string to trigger guard dunk up and down in boiling water, like
a tea bag. Drain of the excess liquid and you have a Glock.


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> Hmm, got a couple Kimbers with no issues at all. *My latest Colt I can’t say the same about*.


this should help with your colt issues, you probably can special order it in your color


----------



## bobk

Well well, it looks like Susan finally got over the flu. You bought a llama? You’re some kind of special Susan.


----------



## Yakphisher

Wowee...... a tranny 1911.......I be embarrassed to even step into an alley! That thing can't be concealable if ya can see that sucka a mile away!


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> View attachment 254671





bobk said:


> Well well, it looks like Susan finally got over the flu. You bought a llama? You’re some kind of special Susan.


I think I liked him better when he and Rocko were swapping spit keeping each other sick.


----------



## laynhardwood




----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> this should help with your colt issues, you probably can special order it in your color
> 
> View attachment 254672


Everyone


fastwater said:


> I think I liked him better when he and Rocko were swapping spit keeping each other sick.
> View attachment 254679


Oh they still swap spit. How do you think they both got sick in the first place. That Susan is a strange one. After all he’s a plastic boy.


----------



## ezbite

Typical 1911 fanboys.. bringing in an innocent animal into your kallerwaller...


----------



## Drm50

If you want a Glock you had better buy now. They may have to cease production under court order.
Seems LEGO is sueing them for patent infringements.


----------



## Pooch




----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> Typical 1911 fanboys.. bringing in an innocent animal into your kallerwaller...


Hey EZ...here's a recycled Glock for Rocko:








...and look...one bone is even about the same color as this...


----------



## Pooch




----------



## Brahmabull71

‘Merica...










Jesse James is a dumba$$...but...

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.maxim.com/.amp/gear/jesse-james-reveals-gun-for-trump-2018-1


----------



## ezbite

Brahmabull71 said:


> ‘Merica...
> 
> View attachment 254766
> 
> 
> Jesse James is a dumba$$...but...
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.maxim.com/.amp/gear/jesse-james-reveals-gun-for-trump-2018-1


I can see the rust forming already...


----------



## fastwater

Was wiping my 1911 down with a bit of Hoppes and got a couple drops on the Glock. 
Pic. next morning:








...moral of story...
...never have toys laying around when you are messing with grown up things.


----------



## Brahmabull71




----------



## Drm50

I thought the 1st Glock that I ever saw was a Hi-point with a birth control device stretched over it.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Was wiping my 1911 down with a bit of Hoppes and got a couple drops on the Glock.
> Pic. next morning:
> View attachment 254769
> 
> ...moral of story...
> ...never have toys laying around when you are messing with grown up things.


And it still fired....


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> Hey EZ...here's a recycled Glock for Rocko:
> View attachment 254763
> 
> ...and look...one bone is even about the same color as this...
> View attachment 254764


Poor Rocko, He deserves better.


----------



## Yakphisher

fastwater said:


> Hey EZ...here's a recycled Glock for Rocko:
> View attachment 254763
> 
> ...and look...one bone is even about the same color as this...
> View attachment 254764


Neither will pass the test from my lab!

There is a reason I have to keep my M&P high up off the table otherwise she will eyeball it and bump it with her nose.


----------



## Pooch




----------



## fastwater

When a little Glock bullet just isn't enough:


----------



## laynhardwood

I want to see the holster for those bad boys


----------



## bobk

laynhardwood said:


> I want to see the holster for those bad boys[/QUOTE
> Ez just puts it in his purse.


----------



## Pooch




----------



## ezbite

Pooch said:


> View attachment 254790


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Pooch said:


> View attachment 254807


THAT IS A SWEET 1911 holster!


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> THAT IS A SWEET 1911 holster!


Pssst. It matches that poop colored glock perfectly.


----------



## laynhardwood

This is what a man’s side arm looks like. None of the fruity Glock stuff from a few posts earlier.


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Real gun pics


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Here ya go Bob k


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## joebertin

That's a sick thing to do to a 1911...really sick.


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> Here ya go Bob k
> View attachment 254858


Mmm, anything in a .45 is good


----------



## Yakphisher

bobk said:


> Mmm, anything in a .45 is good


Except that is some nasty ashed swill!


----------



## Yakphisher

Awfully quite lately! 
Came here........ low and behold..... no more good vibes poking!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Bob K drank his colt 45....Can"t wake him up


----------



## Yakphisher

^Epic!!


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> Bob K drank his colt 45....Can"t wake him up


Delicious, almost as good as steel reserve.


----------



## Drm50

I have a deal for the Glocksters. If you have any nasty old steel revolvers or 1911s laying around
I have the gun for you. Will feel right at home amongst the Glocks and won't be offended by the
new car odor. Might not be able to trade you even, a few bucks boot will be required.


----------



## fastwater

Drm50 said:


> I have a deal for the Glocksters. If you have any nasty old steel revolvers or 1911s laying around
> I have the gun for you. Will feel right at home amongst the Glocks and won't be offended by the
> new car odor. Might not be able to trade you even, a few bucks boot will be required.


Great for Glockster Jr. in training.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

for u and the 45 fan boys


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Great for Glockster Jr. in training.


and jr is watching you east water


----------



## Yakphisher

Glad I finished my 2 cup of coffee before I check up on here! LMFAO!!


----------



## MIGHTY

Would you take advice from this guy?


----------



## Drm50

Man, that ain't even funny. The looks dangerously close to loosing a eye.


----------



## ezbite

MIGHTY said:


> View attachment 255127
> Would you take advice from this guy?


That's one good looking dude right there fellas..


----------



## fastwater

Drm50 said:


> Man, that ain't even funny. The looks dangerously close to loosing a eye.





ezbite said:


> That's one good looking dude right there fellas..


Thankfully he didn't loose that eye...but with the above comment, he surely lost sight in it.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ezbite said:


> That's one good looking dude right there fellas..


WHO IS THAT ??


----------



## laynhardwood

MIGHTY said:


> View attachment 255127
> Would you take advice from this guy?


Dang every time I see that it makes me cringe and not just because of the hook placement


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I think I'm gonna get a glock tattoo on my bicep ....


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> I think I'm gonna get a glock tattoo on my bicep ....


This would color coordinate well with the arm floaties:


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> That's one good looking dude right there fellas..


My mistake, I took this as a angling accident, didn't realize it was just a poor choice of bait.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> This would color coordinate well with the arm floaties:
> View attachment 255163





fastwater said:


> This would color coordinate well with the arm floaties:
> View attachment 255163


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Puddin was here today


----------



## Yakphisher

So who the Amish mechanic to service them 2?


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Puddin was here today


Oh where oh where has my puddin head gone..
...oh where oh where has she gone...


----------



## ezbite

truer words never been spoken...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ezbite said:


> truer words never been spoken...
> 
> View attachment 255210


AGAIN??


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> truer words never been spoken...
> 
> View attachment 255210


Ah heck...a dab of JBWeld and she'll run good as new.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Go to bed fastwater


----------



## Yakphisher

A good 1911 slide wouldn't be "Cast" like is in the picture. Kinda surprised but dam.... pictures sure don't lie after all!


----------



## laynhardwood

Yakphisher said:


> A good 1911 slide wouldn't be "Cast" like is in the picture. Kinda surprised but dam.... pictures sure don't lie after all!


Something seems fishy about this picture. I don’t have any springer 1911’s but I always thought they were forged slides.


----------



## Yakphisher

I have one but I know it forged and surprisingly to see it casted from the picture unless its doctored up.


----------



## bobk

Yakphisher said:


> I have one but I know it forged and surprisingly to see it casted from the picture unless its doctored up.


Oh it's doctored up. Just like his eye is.


----------



## MIGHTY

And that’s before the 17% sales tax is added in.....so tack on another 70k or so


----------



## Saugeye Tom

MIGHTY said:


> View attachment 255269
> And that’s before the 17% sales tax is added in.....so tack on another 70k or so


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Yakphisher said:


> I have one but I know it forged and surprisingly to see it casted from the picture unless its doctored up.


EZ is as honest as the day is long...no way is that a fake news pic


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> EZ is as honest as the day is long...no way is that a fake news pic


You plastic kids will believe anything.


----------



## Yakphisher

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 255275
> View attachment 255276


Been a licensed plumber a long time but dam I certainly wasn't fat like that ever tho. I sure wished I had that shirt still! LOL


----------



## Yakphisher

MIGHTY said:


> View attachment 255269
> And that’s before the 17% sales tax is added in.....so tack on another 70k or so


That's baturd crazy! Not much for a depository safe boxed whiz banger!


----------



## MIGHTY

I know, that guy could’ve bought 7-800 Glocks instead


----------



## Yakphisher

MIGHTY said:


> I know, that guy could’ve bought 7-800 Glocks instead


And throw a Tupperware party!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Yakphisher said:


> And throw a Tupperware party!


I know you have a glock.....its OK....open that closet door and come on out.


----------



## MIGHTY

When only the best will do I guess. Probably felt that pistol even though it was made in 1941 was probably tougher and more durable than a few hundred Glocks


----------



## Yakphisher

Saugeye Tom said:


> I know you have a glock.....its OK....open that closet door and come on out.


Nope! Not anymore but I m thinking messing with the 80% receiver for the hell of it! Mostly carry revolvers but occasionally a M&P.


----------



## ezbite

Here's one for you old fogies..


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Damn... who would have thought a Glock thread would have run this long.... I mean, a Glock thread already.


----------



## ezbite




----------



## ezbite

OOOOOOH....


----------



## ezbite

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Damn... who would have thought a Glock thread would have run this long.... I mean, a Glock thread already.


Glock... there is no other.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

I think I had something similar to one when I was a kid... it was plastic also but shot little yellow plastic balls.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Damn... who would have thought a Glock thread would have run this long.... I mean, a Glock thread already.


It's a GLOCK thread


----------



## brettmansdorf

No matter how crappy a day - this thread always makes me smile... 

I always then google Glock or 1911 meme and laugh some more (the star trooper Glock is funny, John Goodman / Big Lewboski 1911 - funny) - spend hours...

As to why this "Glock" thread seems to have run for so so long - perhaps because by comparison the 1911 thread got jammed up after just a couple...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

brettmansdorf said:


> No matter how crappy a day - this thread always makes me smile...
> 
> I always then google Glock or 1911 meme and laugh some more (the star trooper Glock is funny, John Goodman / Big Lewboski 1911 - funny) - spend hours...
> 
> As to why this "Glock" thread seems to have run for so so long - perhaps because by comparison the 1911 thread got jammed up after just a couple...


Plus, us glocksters love to take a ribbing. The 1911 guys have thin skin and get butthurt way to easy..ask poor ol Bob k


----------



## brettmansdorf

Saugeye Tom said:


> Plus, us glocksters love to take a ribbing. The 1911 guys have thin skin and get butthurt way to easy..ask poor ol Bob k


BEST I FOUND>...
A guy walks into a crowded bar, waving his 1911. “Who in here has been screwing my wife?” he demands. A voice from the back of the bar yells back. “You need more ammo.”


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Hmmm... 1963 or 1911? Can you say.... real steel? Seen how many wars.... or how many wanna be Gangsta movies? Oh yea... do you Glock guys hold it sideways when you shoot it? I think you have to don't ya? Everyone I seen shot has. But I've only seen them shot in the movies. Just sayin.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Sideways ,upside down, under water....


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Haha! Awesome.


----------



## laynhardwood

Saugeye Tom said:


> Sideways ,upside down, under water....


This is how we know he watches too many Jerry Miculek videos.
On a side note he can shoot 27 rounds from a 1911 In 3.7 seconds and hit his target


----------



## Saugeye Tom

yup cowboy style


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> Plus, us glocksters love to take a ribbing. The 1911 guys have thin skin and get butthurt way to easy..ask poor ol Bob k


You plastic boys can’t hurt me.


----------



## Yakphisher

laynhardwood said:


> This is how we know he watches too many Jerry Miculek videos.
> On a side note he can shoot 27 rounds from a 1911 In 3.7 seconds and hit his target


Damn at least it didn't mentioned wheelies! Not my fight to get involved I guess! But I tell you mine is bigger tho since you can't pack anything lighter then 45 Colt.
Jerry is a stand up guy. I went to his class back in the 90's and I wasn't too far behind him in revolver shooting being left handed. Why I prefer wheelguns. I have 5 rds in my carrying piece so I a might be under gunned even compared to the 1911's but then again I am not going to put myself in situations otherwise my Mini and 870 will take that duty!


ezbite said:


> Glock... there is no other.


There's other otherwise this thread would be dead.......



STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I think I had something similar to one when I was a kid... it was plastic also but shot little yellow plastic balls.


That was way before my time.....we actually played war with bb guns with shot only below the shoulders. We all got hit but we all didn't cry or got hurt too bad. Now society gets butthurt and needs a participation award!WTF!


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> OOOOOOH....


IO


----------



## MIGHTY

The only reason this thread is so long is the astounding number of members talking trash about Glocks and 2 or 3 guys trying to defend them. Give them credit though for not giving up. Just like the Germans and their Austrian allies did in both world wars even when they knew they had lost....


----------



## Yakphisher

The answer to all of it is there is no bad guns with exception of a few. When it comes to protecting your life/family members then you use what you are comfortable and practice the heck out of it! We are fortunate to have many to choose from.


----------



## Yakphisher

bobk said:


> IO


in......defrost mode at the moment!


----------



## fastwater

laynhardwood said:


> This is how we know he watches too many Jerry Miculek videos.
> On a side note *he can shoot 27* rounds from a 1911 In 3.7 seconds and hit his target


Well...he could!!!


----------



## fastwater

Recycled Glock:


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> Glock... there is no other.


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> Recycled Glock:
> 
> View attachment 255500


That’s so cute. I just ordered a dozen for the Toms. I found them in the glock children’s section on amazon. You 2 plastic lovers send me your addresses and I’ll get those pink toys of joy right out to ya.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bobk said:


> That’s so cute. I just ordered a dozen for the Toms. I found them in the glock children’s section on amazon. You 2 plastic lovers send me your addresses and I’ll get those pink toys of joy right out to ya.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Recycled Glock:
> 
> View attachment 255500


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Double whammie


----------



## Yakphisher

^^^^ Come on......seen those already.....need new artistic materials!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Yakphisher said:


> ^^^^ Come on......seen those already.....need new artistic materials!


and you will see them again ...cant post what id really like to


----------



## Yakphisher

Yeah I am kinda surprised my Golden Turd award didn't get censored like it did on GT! Bunch over sensitive pathetic whiners over there that get butt hurt over nothing! No sense of humor!


----------



## laynhardwood

Yakphisher said:


> Yeah I am kinda surprised my Golden Turd award didn't get censored like it did on GT! Bunch over sensitive pathetic whiners over there that get butt hurt over nothing! No sense of humor!


Are you a member of Glock Talk also


----------



## Yakphisher

laynhardwood said:


> Are you a member of Glock Talk also


Yeah only to stir the kettle sometimes. Rarely on it as I don't have that much time to blow.


----------



## loweman165

Yakphisher said:


> Yeah only to stir the kettle sometimes. Rarely on it as I don't have that much time to blow.


 Mmmmhmmm


----------



## Saugeye Tom

laynhardwood said:


> Are you a member of Glock Talk also


LMAO i go on there as saugeye tom from time to time too


----------



## fastwater

Yakphisher said:


> Yeah I am kinda surprised my Golden Turd award didn't get censored like it did on GT! Bunch over sensitive pathetic whiners over there that get butt hurt over nothing! No sense of humor!


Yes...Glock guys seem to be of the overly sensitive type if ya know what I mean.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Yes...Glock guys seem to be of the overly sensitive type if ya know what I mean.


Yes. We are in touch....


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> Yes. We are in touch....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bobk said:


> View attachment 255622


Lol CNN fake news


----------



## ezbite

you tell her santa...


----------



## laynhardwood

ezbite said:


> you tell her santa...
> 
> View attachment 255654


Ha ha good one ️


----------



## Saugeye Tom

laynhardwood said:


> Ha ha good one ️
> View attachment 255655


Man that's a sweet looking firearm!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

time for the weekly cleaning


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## laynhardwood

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 255662
> View attachment 255663


That’s a sweet looking Tisas 1911 but it can go back to Turkey whenever you are done with it


----------



## Saugeye Tom

laynhardwood said:


> That’s a sweet looking Tisas 1911 but it can go back to Turkey whenever you are done with it


Just wanted to post some 1911 pic....


----------



## laynhardwood

Saugeye Tom said:


> Just wanted to post some 1911 porn....


You may want to edit that last word out because it is against the TOS of this site.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

laynhardwood said:


> You may want to edit that last word out because it is against the TOS of this site.


It is?...


----------



## laynhardwood

Apparently some guys that post a lot in the hardwater forum got a thirty day break because of that word and probably some others also but I know the P word was an issue


----------



## ezbite

laynhardwood said:


> You may want to edit that last word out because it is against the TOS of this site.


oh boy, now see what you did to these light skinned 1911 clappers?? please take it easy on em, i like my thread


----------



## Saugeye Tom

laynhardwood said:


> Apparently some guys that post a lot in the hardwater forum got a thirty day break because of that word and probably some others also but I know the P word was an issue


Thx


----------



## ezbite

Saugeye Tom said:


> Man that's a sweet looking firearm!!


looks reliable..


----------



## ezbite

Saygeye Tom sent me some 1911 porn, but i deleted it for some bobk stuff.lol. it was pretty brittle


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Bob k is a handsome feller


----------



## MIGHTY

obviously he’s got the cute gloves on because when he was staging that photo he didn’t want the slide to come forward and cut his fingers while he was jamming that round in there. That or EZ just did his nails for him and he didn’t want to get any nail polish on the 1911....


----------



## Yakphisher

laynhardwood said:


> Apparently some guys that post a lot in the hardwater forum got a thirty day break because of that word and probably some others also but I know the P word was an issue


Jeez!! For that ....they are deserving a pacifier and participation award for being a bunch soft snowflake whiners! SMH


----------



## loweman165

laynhardwood said:


> Apparently some guys that post a lot in the hardwater forum got a thirty day break because of that word and probably some others also but I know the P word was an issue


 Only P word aloud in this thread is Polymer!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

OOPS, TIME FOR THAT WEEKLY CLEANING ....AGAIN BOB K


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER




----------



## ezbite

A little range time today with an old reliable trusted friend!!


----------



## MIGHTY

It’s nice that Glock offers that hat with a built in wig for shooters that are too embarrassed to reveal their true identity at the range....


----------



## ezbite

MIGHTY said:


> It’s nice that Glock offers that hat with a built in wig for shooters that are too embarrassed to reveal their true identity at the range....


That's not a wig...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ezbite said:


> A little range time today with an old reliable trusted friend!!
> 
> View attachment 255738


Big hair too!!


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> That's not a wig...


I believe that, it's the result of Glock syndrome. They are not aware that their hair is being burnt
off with every shot. The oder of burnt plastic can often be confused with burning hair.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Here we go


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> A little range time today with an old reliable trusted



Put the pacifier away you hippie.


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> Put the pacifier away you hippie.


no need to hate, ive got a blond wig for you sally, it'll go nice with that pink kimber you carry..


----------



## Yakphisher

ezbite said:


> A little range time today with an old reliable trusted friend!!
> 
> View attachment 255738


Ya supposed to be a blonde and in bikini outfit.......Never mind..... that be a really bad sight for everyones eyes!! LMFAO


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> no need to hate, ive got a blond wig for you sally, it'll go nice with that pink kimber you carry..


 I’m guessing you got a whole closet full of wigs.


----------



## laynhardwood

bobk said:


> I’m guessing you got a whole closet full of wigs.


That  colored Glock from post 441 was a lot more “on target” than I realized when i posted it.


----------



## Drm50

A cop told me they have a new system to catch Glock suspects. They stake out areas to monitor
public rest rooms. They can tell who is carrying a Glock from the door they use.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

SLANDEROUS


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> SLANDEROUS


Target has a special glock door they are coming out with.


----------



## Drm50

bobk said:


> Target has a special glock door they are coming out with.


I herd that myself. I herd that behind that door they are thinking about putting Glock dispensers
on the wall among the other vending machines needed to provide needed items.
They want to be sure no person can be caught with their pants down with out
acess to a Glock.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

My x...1911 shooter


----------



## Drm50

Saugeye Tom said:


> My x...1911 shooter
> View attachment 255837


That looks like one of those Glock persons who uses the door #3.


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> My x...1911 shooter
> View attachment 255837


Did you ask ez if he would mind you posting that picture of his girlfriend?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bobk said:


> Did you ask ez if he would mind you posting that picture of his girlfriend?


He said it was fine


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> He said it was fine


nice of you to share. I bet she likes plastic toys too.


----------



## Drm50

bobk said:


> nice of you to share. I bet she likes plastic toys too.


I thought EZs girlfriend was posted a few pages back. Old #7, the thing that sat on Cleveland.
Might be same " person" you can't see her face in the other post. I can see why these guys are
into plastic. They never made paper bags big enough for their purposes and plastic is more cost
effective.


----------



## bobk

Drm50 said:


> I thought EZs girlfriend was posted a few pages back. Old #7, the thing that sat on Cleveland.
> Might be same " person" you can't see her face in the other post. I can see why these guys are
> into plastic. They never made paper bags big enough for their purposes and plastic is more cost
> effective.


Ez’s old gal broke up with him. He was crushed for weeks. Called me every night crying about how much he missed her. She was quite a looker.


----------



## Drm50

bobk said:


> Ez’s old gal broke up with him. He was crushed for weeks. Called me every night crying about how much he missed her. She was quite a looker.
> View attachment 255891


EZ must have worked two jobs just to pay the Cornmeal bill. That doesn't leave him enough cash
to buy a real gun. We shouldn't be so harsh, never believed in kicking a guy while he was down.
I think it would be a nice gesture if we all kicked in and bought him a Hi-Point.


----------



## ezbite




----------



## Drm50

My 45acp never jams, it has been know to shoot Glock users the "moon".


----------



## ezbite

Let's stay on track old timer.. we're talking about a weapon that actually fires more than 6 rounds.. wheeeew those crappy 1911's just make that cut..


----------



## laynhardwood

My 1911’s are 7+1 and my spare mags are 10rd Wilson Combat mags that work really really well. In fact I only use Wilson Combat mags in all of my 1911’s. The factory Colt mags are ok for ball ammo but I like to shoot LSWC at the range and I don’t know of any factory 1911 mags that like those. The Ranger T ammo i carry feeds quite nicely through the Wilson mags also. Wilson Combat mags are awesome and worth every penny.


----------



## bobk

Drm50 said:


> EZ must have worked two jobs just to pay the Cornmeal bill. That doesn't leave him enough cash
> to buy a real gun. We shouldn't be so harsh, never believed in kicking a guy while he was down.
> I think it would be a nice gesture if we all kicked in and bought him a Hi-Point.


Oh heck no. I’d rather kick him!


----------



## ezbite

laynhardwood said:


> My 1911’s are 7+1 and my spare mags are 10rd Wilson Combat mags that work really really well. In fact I only use Wilson Combat mags in all of my 1911’s. The factory Colt mags are ok for ball ammo but I like to shoot LSWC at the range and I don’t know of any factory 1911 mags that like those. The Ranger T ammo i carry feeds quite nicely through the Wilson mags also. Wilson Combat mags are awesome and worth every penny.



Hey I'm sorry my reply shown how sensitive you 1911 owners are.... need a time out??


----------



## Drm50

Ez if you had a nice 1911 it would draw a better class and better looking girl friend. Then again 
you may be like Charley Tuna and it wouldn't help. You may be ruined at this stage. I guess you
can't buy CLASS.


----------



## bobk

Drm50 said:


> View attachment 255944
> Ez if you had a nice 1911 it would draw a better class and better looking girl friend. Then again
> you may be like Charley Tuna and it wouldn't help. You may be ruined at this stage. I guess you
> can't buy CLASS.


Oh man that good stuff right there.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> Hey I'm sorry my reply shown how sensitive you 1911 owners are.... need a time out??


I got your time out.


----------



## bobk




----------



## laynhardwood

ezbite said:


> Hey I'm sorry my reply shown how sensitive you 1911 owners are.... need a time out??


If the time out consists of putting some lead down range with a little bit of Americana, then yes I do believe a time out is in order.


----------



## laynhardwood

Drm50 said:


> View attachment 255944
> Ez if you had a nice 1911 it would draw a better class and better looking girl friend. Then again
> you may be like Charley Tuna and it wouldn't help. You may be ruined at this stage. I guess you
> can't buy CLASS.


While I don’t love the grips, I would love to put some different grips on that beauty and add it to my collection.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bobk said:


> View attachment 255947


Is that what all 1911 people look like???


----------



## Saugeye Tom

laynhardwood said:


> My 1911’s are 7+1 and my spare mags are 10rd Wilson Combat mags that work really really well. In fact I only use Wilson Combat mags in all of my 1911’s. The factory Colt mags are ok for ball ammo but I like to shoot LSWC at the range and I don’t know of any factory 1911 mags that like those. The Ranger T ammo i carry feeds quite nicely through the Wilson mags also. Wilson Combat mags are awesome and worth every penny.


Wow my itty bitty g43 holds 8....and it won't pull your pants down


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Bob k make her stop calling.....


----------



## Drm50

Saugeye Tom said:


> Is that what all 1911 people look like???


For you Glock users: that's not a ankle holster you are looking at.


----------



## ezbite

Maybe


bobk said:


> Oh man that good stuff right there.[/QUOTE
> 
> You 2 need a room??


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> Bob k make her stop calling.....
> View attachment 255953


How many ex girlfriends do have man?


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> Maybe


Geez, next time you come here to hunt you’re sleeping in the garage.


----------



## bobk

All right all you crazy smack talking guys. This is good fun for sure. I’m throwing this out there. I’d be more than happy to host a day of shooting at my place to meet more of you guys. You all think about it and if any of you want to have a get together I’d be happy to do it. I’ve got a nice place to shoot pistols and also have a 100yd range for some rifles. It would be fun to shake some hands and make some noise. 
I’m in Hocking county just to give an idea for traveling.


----------



## laynhardwood

Saugeye Tom said:


> Wow my itty bitty g43 holds 8....and it won't pull your pants down


It’s all good ST. I don’t mind carrying a weapon with actual power even if it weights 12 ounces more, but hey if the choice was a sharp stick or a G43 I may just choose the G43.


----------



## laynhardwood

bobk said:


> All right all you crazy smack talking guys. This is good fun for sure. I’m throwing this out there. I’d be more than happy to host a day of shooting at my place to meet more of you guys. You all think about it and if any of you want to have a get together I’d be happy to do it. I’ve got a nice place to shoot pistols and also have a 100yd range for some rifles. It would be fun to shake some hands and make some noise.
> I’m in Hocking county just to give an idea for traveling.


I think that would be a lot of fun.


----------



## Drm50

bobk said:


> All right all you crazy smack talking guys. This is good fun for sure. I’m throwing this out there. I’d be more than happy to host a day of shooting at my place to meet more of you guys. You all think about it and if any of you want to have a get together I’d be happy to do it. I’ve got a nice place to shoot pistols and also have a 100yd range for some rifles. It would be fun to shake some hands and make some noise.
> I’m in Hocking county just to give an idea for traveling.


I would think about coming, but only if EZ has to leave his girl friend at home. That kind of thing
would give me nightmares.


----------



## bobk

Drm50 said:


> I would think about coming, but only if EZ has to leave his girl friend at home. That kind of thing
> would give me nightmares.


Ha, there would be a scale at the entrance with scanning capabilities before permitted up the driveway.


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> How many ex girlfriends do have man?


From the direction of this thread... you might be one of them gaylord..


----------



## ezbite

However I'm in!!


----------



## Ted BATWINSKI

Glocks are a great gun to beat the piss out of. However they do break. Ive broke 2 trigger bars in my g22. Good thing im a glock armorer. Those of you who don't know how to inspect your ccw get it checked annually it could save your life


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> From the direction of this thread... you might be one of them gaylord..


Hmm, gaylord? You’re mean Susan.
Me likey this one.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bobk said:


> All right all you crazy smack talking guys. This is good fun for sure. I’m throwing this out there. I’d be more than happy to host a day of shooting at my place to meet more of you guys. You all think about it and if any of you want to have a get together I’d be happy to do it. I’ve got a nice place to shoot pistols and also have a 100yd range for some rifles. It would be fun to shake some hands and make some noise.
> I’m in Hocking county just to give an idea for traveling.


I'm in too.....just don't try to change me to a 1911 fanboy


----------



## Yakphisher

bobk said:


> Ez’s old gal broke up with him. He was crushed for weeks. Called me every night crying about how much he missed her. She was quite a looker.
> View attachment 255891


Is that what mods on here are like! LMAO!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Yakphisher said:


> Is that what mods on here are like! LMAO!


Shame on you....


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Saugeye Tom said:


> I'm in too.....just don't try to change me to a 1911 fanboy


so when shall we try the shoot?


----------



## bobk

I’m game for whenever a time works out for everyone. Little warmer weather would be good though.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bobk said:


> I’m game for whenever a time works out for everyone. Little warmer weather would be good though.


Yes most definitely


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> I’m game for whenever a time works out for everyone. Little warmer weather would be good though.


It's already started, 1911 sissy boys need warmer weather..


----------



## bobk

that was for your benefit you Mickey Mouse boot wearing Sally.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

hey , got a chance to buy a rem 1911 never shot in the box wood handles, pearl handles 700.00 ill have pics in a few....is it a good deal?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

here is the wood


----------



## Saugeye Tom

heres the pearl


----------



## Dovans

Saugeye Tom said:


> hey , got a chance to buy a rem 1911 never shot in the box wood handles, pearl handles 700.00 ill have pics in a few....is it a good deal?


No. Send me his info so I can tell him personally..


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Looking to buy it...said he never shot it


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Dovans said:


> No. Send me his info so I can tell him personally..


How much are they new??


----------



## laynhardwood

I have shot some mags through the R1. I don’t love the trigger it was much different than I’m used to on my Colt’s but it’s a decent shooter for the price.


----------



## laynhardwood

I think my friend bought his for 750 but he hasn’t answered my text yet. I will let you know once he responds.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

laynhardwood said:


> I think my friend bought his for 750 but he hasn’t answered my text yet. I will let you know once he responds.


Thx LH


----------



## laynhardwood

Ya it was 750 from a place in Indianapolis off of gun broker in 2015.


----------



## bobk

Seems to be in the ballpark in price.


----------



## Dovans

1911's are getting stupid in price. 700 fair price for what your getting. Deal would be 600. Who knows with Remington. Anything with that name maybe collectible if they can not pull out of bankruptcy.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

He's a younger man...about 30...I'll offer him 625....he has 500 rounds too. 30 cents ea.....half are ball the other half are jhp


----------



## loweman165

Hey this thread derailed. Let's get back to how awsome Glocks are.


----------



## laynhardwood

loweman165 said:


> Hey this thread derailed. Let's get back to how awsome Glocks are.


Ha ha


----------



## Drm50

Saugeye Tom said:


> hey , got a chance to buy a rem 1911 never shot in the box wood handles, pearl handles 700.00 ill have pics in a few....is it a good deal?


I don't have any experience with Rem 1911s except putting a brand new one back together for a
Korean War vet. Nobody down at the Legion could put it together. I run my mouth about how fast
I could. Ended up having to take it home. Just getting bushing it was a PIA. The inside of the slide
looked like it was milled with a claw hammer. All kind of burrs. My fingers were bleeding by the time I got it polished out. This was the plain Jane GI model when first out. I don't know if they have
Improved since. I want no part of anything Rem, their QC & CS are terrible.


----------



## Dovans

Saugeye Tom said:


> He's a younger man...about 30...I'll offer him 625....he has 500 rounds too. 30 cents ea.....half are ball the other half are jhp


ammo not cheap for that.... 500 rounds about 2-300 bucks If hes throwin in the ammo... your actually only paying 4-500 for that 1911..


----------



## Saugeye Tom

YUP I may as well stick to my GLOCK and HK


----------



## Flathead76

Saugeye Tom said:


> heres the pearl
> View attachment 256113


A gun made from metal? Now there's a concept..........


----------



## bgrapala

Saugeye Tom said:


> YUP I may as well stick to my GLOCK


Fixed


----------



## ezbite

Saugeye Tom said:


> Looking to buy it...said he never shot it


sell out and he's probably afraid it'd blow up in his hand if he shot it..


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER




----------



## Drm50

To me in these kind of deals, you are getting close to the money you can pick up a Colt or one
of the better 1911s for. It might not be a consideration to you but resale value on the Rems aren't
very good.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lol told him no thanks.....when I was thinking about buying it I got the urge to sit when I pee


----------



## Flathead76

States that currently have Glock buy back programs.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Flathead76 said:


> States that currently have Glock buy back programs.
> View attachment 256162


Lmao...thats beer cans


----------



## Flathead76

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lmao...thats beer cans


That's right off the plastic pop bottle. Unfortunately the states listed will not buy back Glocks that were not purchased from that state. Too many bad apples taking advantage of the buy back program.


----------



## hatteras1

Exactly, what are Synthetic Polymers??


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I'm a tooling forman....polymer is way stronger than steel....can anyone guess what this is














omy


----------



## Flathead76

Top picture is a cavity insert for an blow mold. Bottom picture is a core insert for the blow mold. Not sure why there are only 3 slides on the bottom pic unless the forth one on the bottom left is stuck. The milled out triangles on the sides are what is throwing me off. What does it make?


----------



## loweman165

Glock....because these don't fit my 1911s.


----------



## laynhardwood

Saugeye Tom said:


> I'm a tooling forman....polymer is way stronger than steel....can anyone guess what this is
> View attachment 256167
> View attachment 256168
> omy


I think that could be a little misleading. I think polymer could be stronger than Some types of steel but there is no way polymer is stronger than All steel. It’s too bad we won’t be around in another hundred years to see if the Glock is still safe to shoot. I am willing to guess my 1911’s will be just fine in a hundred years and fully functional.


----------



## Dovans

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lol told him no thanks.....when I was thinking about buying it I got the urge to sit when I pee


huh? what? How else do you pee?


----------



## backfar

IF a person wanted to sleep with a glock under thier pillow, wouldn't they have to worry about breaking the plastic?


----------



## laynhardwood

backfar said:


> IF a person wanted to sleep with a glock under thier pillow, wouldn't they have to worry about breaking the plastic?


I wouldn’t feel comfortable with a Glock under the pillow. Glocks are way to easy to have a NDC. I keep my gun on the night stand cocked and locked.


----------



## Drm50

Typical day for me, I have a S&W 18-2 up for trade or sale. Trade explained as classic firearms only
and no plastic. The first 3 guys that wanted to trade had plastic autos. 2 Rugers and a Glock 23.
Then they got their back up when I explained what a classic firearm is, not to mention plastic. So
the Glocksters don't feel bad, I also turned down a Charles Daily 1911. Right now I'm considering
a old 99sav carbine in 30/30. Dripping with class.


----------



## ezbite

Drm50 said:


> Typical day for me, I have a S&W 18-2 up for trade or sale. Trade explained as classic firearms only
> and no plastic. The first 3 guys that wanted to trade had plastic autos. 2 Rugers and a Glock 23.
> Then they got their back up when I explained what a classic firearm is, not to mention plastic. So
> the Glocksters don't feel bad, I also turned down a Charles Daily 1911. Right now I'm considering
> a old 99sav carbine in 30/30. Dripping with class.


sounds to me like you should of went with the G23 and upgraded.. .40 cal baby..


----------



## ezbite

Saugeye Tom said:


> I'm a tooling forman....polymer is way stronger than steel....can anyone guess what this is
> View attachment 256167
> View attachment 256168
> omy


im still not sure i can forgive you for thinking of jumping ship.. tooling foreman..


----------



## krm

I see people in the other thread posting that they sleep with their Glocks. Perhaps if you had a 1911, you could sleep with a woman instead!


----------



## laynhardwood

krm said:


> I see people in the other thread posting that they sleep with their Glocks. Perhaps if you had a 1911, you could sleep with a woman instead!


Oh man, isn’t that the truth


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Flathead76 said:


> Top picture is a cavity insert for an blow mold. Bottom picture is a core insert for the blow mold. Not sure why there are only 3 slides on the bottom pic unless the forth one on the bottom left is stuck. The milled out triangles on the sides are what is throwing me off. What does it make?


Close! Top and bottom die shoe for this


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Better pic upper receiver.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ezbite said:


> im still not sure i can forgive you for thinking of jumping ship.. tooling foreman..


never even hit the water. I just had a weak moment....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Flathead76 said:


> Top picture is a cavity insert for an blow mold. Bottom picture is a core insert for the blow mold. Not sure why there are only 3 slides on the bottom pic unless the forth one on the bottom left is stuck. The milled out triangles on the sides are what is throwing me off. What does it make?


we stamp the flats roll them weld them and send them off to a new home


----------



## Flathead76

Saugeye Tom said:


> we stamp the flats roll them weld them and send them off to a new home


Makes sence now.


----------



## MIGHTY




----------



## ezbite




----------



## backfar

Hilarious....


----------



## Yakphisher

LOL
Looked at couple 1911 than I said nah so ordered Springer XD Service 4" 45.


----------



## Yakphisher

Dovans said:


> huh? what? How else do you pee?


Enema...of course for sorry arsed fools!


----------



## laynhardwood

Yakphisher said:


> LOL
> Looked at couple 1911 than I said nah so ordered Springer XD Service 4" 45.


I have that gun In 9mm and it’s a decent gun. I have put a lot of rounds through it since it is cheap to shoot 9mm and it’s never had an issue. The trigger kinda sucks but it’s a striker fired gun and par for the course.


----------



## Yakphisher

laynhardwood said:


> I have that gun In 9mm and it’s a decent gun. I have put a lot of rounds through it since it is cheap to shoot 9mm and it’s never had an issue. The trigger kinda sucks but it’s a striker fired gun and par for the course.


Ya there is few things you can do with smoothing out trigger without buying into aftermarket triggers.That goes the same with any other brands since nothing is perfect but I do like XD series overall.


----------



## Muddy

You guys are all wrong. If you want to go polymer frame, you might as well get the best. S&W Sigma perfection.


----------



## bgrapala

who did they pay royalties to for that design?


----------



## MIGHTY

If I had to guess maybe Nerf or super soaker???


----------



## Muddy

I panic bought this Sigma a week before the 1994 slick Willy ban began. They were new to the market at that time. I never felt a need to own a hand gun back then until the 1994 "AWB" ban came about. My how times have changed. Now I don't leave the house unless I'm carrying. The thing is heavy, bulky, and the trigger sucks. I haven't shot it in years.


----------



## hatteras1

krm said:


> I see people in the other thread posting that they sleep with their Glocks. Perhaps if you had a 1911, you could sleep with a woman instead!


"My XDS40 sleeps alone!!"


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bgrapala said:


> who did they pay royalties to for that design?


Glock of course


----------



## loweman165

This thread made me hate Glocks so much I went and bought a G34 over the weekend just so I could hate one in person.


----------



## hatteras1

Can you use the concentrate on target loads or just home defense??


----------



## laynhardwood

Does that 34 have the MOS system installed on it. My friend Diane has a 34 with optic and it’s fun to shoot


----------



## loweman165

No MOS. Don't have any plans for an optic. If I decide someday I want one, I might go with the gen5.


----------



## bgrapala

I would opt for getting the slide milled over an MOS. I have both a milled slide and an MOS and the plates set the RDS too high on the slide, making it more awkward to use. Slide milling allows for a more natural POA. That's just my .02 though. 

I've had 2 slides milled and as long as they are a reputable company (PM me if you want details), they will stand behind their work. I have had zero issues with either milled slide and I have a few thousand rounds through each.


----------



## Drm50

I thought this thread died, but just as it was ready to take its last breathe I have to caution forum
members on a new scam in the area. If you see advertisement to get top dollar for your vintage
Frizbees & Hula Hoops, don't be sucked in. It's a front for Glock, they are trying to get their raw
materials on the cheap.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

i also hears there is a tariff on Chinese steal And pot metal...NO MORE 1911's


----------



## laynhardwood

Saugeye Tom said:


> i also hears there is a tariff on Chinese steal And pot metal...NO MORE 1911's


No more Cheap 1911’s maybe but long live Colt baby


----------



## hatteras1

Glock Model#H2O


----------



## Saugeye Tom

hatteras1 said:


> View attachment 256696
> 
> Glock Model#H2O


Looks more like a Sig


----------



## ezbite

hatteras1 said:


> View attachment 256696
> 
> Glock Model#H2O


all that needs is a grip safety, a slide safety and it's a 1911 for sure


----------



## ezbite

Glock is such an amazing company thay have now came out with a new pocket pistol, IT'S the size of a credit card.. let's see 1911 maker do that.


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> View attachment 256860
> Glock is such an amazing company thay have now came out with a new pocket pistol, IT'S the size of a credit card.. let's see 1911 maker do that.


You got me on that one. I don't think you can shrink a 1911 with Alum like a Glock and certain 
other items. They could also come out with Glock Pez dispensers while they are on a roll.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ezbite said:


> View attachment 256860
> Glock is such an amazing company thay have now came out with a new pocket pistol, IT'S the size of a credit card.. let's see 1911 maker do that.


I want one


----------



## Drm50

Saugeye Tom said:


> I want one


What's the price tag on that ? Never seen it advertised.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I can't find it....might not be out yet or ez pullin our legs


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Drm50 said:


> What's the price tag on that ? Never seen it advertised.


I think it folds...did see that


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Found the price...1400 msrp..wow


----------



## Drm50

Saugeye Tom said:


> I think it folds...did see that


The Spanish have a 2 shot 9mm ( not sure if 9mm Luger) that is about the size of a 110 camera
That they issue their Diplomats. Have never seen one on the market.


----------



## laynhardwood

ezbite said:


> View attachment 256860
> Glock is such an amazing company thay have now came out with a new pocket pistol, IT'S the size of a credit card.. let's see 1911 maker do that.


Ya this is just dumb to me. A solution to a nonexistent problem. Why would you want this piece of junk lol. Just carry the 43 and have a weapon that will work when you want it to work. I would never carry a gun that has to be unfolded, magazine inserted, and racked before it will fire. Now you have to worry about something getting in the way of mechanism or fouling the firearm in some way. The cost is astronomical and at this price point you can buy a gun that your grandkids can still enjoy shooting(1911). Anyways a sucker is born everyday and I’m sure someone will buy this and expect to use it as an EDC. I am extremely skeptical on the practicality and effectiveness of this thing.


----------



## ezbite

laynhardwood said:


> Ya this is just dumb to me. A solution to a nonexistent problem. Why would you want this piece of junk lol. Just carry the 43 and have a weapon that will work when you want it to work. I would never carry a gun that has to be unfolded, magazine inserted, and racked before it will fire. Now you have to worry about something getting in the way of mechanism or fouling the firearm in some way. The cost is astronomical and at this price point you can buy a gun that your grandkids can still enjoy shooting(1911). Anyways a sucker is born everyday and I’m sure someone will buy this and expect to use it as an EDC. I am extremely skeptical on the practicality and effectiveness of this thing.


OH, I'm gonna be first in line!!


----------



## laynhardwood

ezbite said:


> OH, I'm gonna be first in line!!


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> OH, I'm gonna be first in line!!


Maybe you can call for a time out whilst you assemble your Glock Kit, unless the punk is unsportsmanlike and kills you with a sharp stick before you get it together.


----------



## ezbite

Drm50 said:


> Maybe you can call for a time out whilst you assemble your Glock Kit, unless the punk is unsportsmanlike and kills you with a sharp stick before you get it together.


I'll be buying bobk one too.


----------



## hatteras1

Yea, first time it makes it into the washing machine....Does it come with a lint brush?


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> I'll be buying bobk one too.


Thanks, I need a spare hammer.


----------



## ezbite

Oh sally you know you be a closet Glocker..


----------



## ezbite

hatteras1 said:


> Yea, first time it makes it into the washing machine....
> Does it come with a lint brush?


It's a Glock, water proof


----------



## joebertin

ezbite said:


> View attachment 256860
> Glock is such an amazing company thay have now came out with a new pocket pistol, IT'S the size of a credit card.. let's see 1911 maker do that.


You'll put your eye out...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Hey EZ, I met Bob K once doing a shady tool box deal...He had Glock written all over him..luckilywe met in a public place!!


----------



## ezbite

Saugeye Tom said:


> Hey EZ, I met Bob K once doing a shady tool box deal...He had Glock written all over him..luckilywe met in a public place!!


Yes you were lucky and a braver man than I..


----------



## Drm50

You herd of assult rifles, these are insult pistols. The only thing I call them is GONE! Maybe they
can be recycled into Fischer Price toys.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

Ok,didn't look it up huh? That ain't politics. It's an actual issue. But play on ogf. That's fine.


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> Hey EZ, I met Bob K once doing a shady tool box deal...He had Glock written all over him..luckilywe met in a public place!!


Just like the toolbox, I only buy steel.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> Oh sally you know you be a closet Glocker..


Nightstand Susan.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

Yes and the only reason I mentioned it was because I figured most reading a Glock thread might actually own one or their competition. Again,my bad. I see where priorities lie. Not sure how what I originally stated was "rude"? That title would go to first response below that,Id sure think. Enjoy your humor.


----------



## ezbite

Yea we're all commies here.lol..


----------



## ezbite

Anyway..


----------



## loweman165

Glock...becouse reloading is dumb.








Figured I'd get the thread back on track.


----------



## ezbite

loweman165 said:


> Glock...becouse reloading is dumb.
> View attachment 256923
> 
> Figured I'd get the thread back on track.


I actually have several of those mags.. 30 rounders, fun to shoot, but my trigger finger gets tired after 28 lol. Oh and I only load 29 rounds..

Got a few for my Ruger P-85 too


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> I actually have several of those mags.. 30 rounders, fun to shoot, but my trigger finger gets tired after 28 lol. Oh and I only load 29 rounds..
> 
> Got a few for my Ruger P-85 too


I bought a couple just becouse we can here in Ohio. I pitty the states that allow 10. To be honest, I usually only load 8 or 10 at a time in my 17rnd mags at the range. Any more than that in slow fire seem to drag on for ever.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Yes and the only reason I mentioned it was because I figured most reading a Glock thread might actually own one or their competition. Again,my bad. I see where priorities lie. Not sure how what I originally stated was "rude"? That title would go to first response below that,Id sure think. Enjoy your humor.


No political gumbo here please. .most of us have sent our views to the proper congressmen....


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 256920
> Anyway..


That’s a sweet, very concealable work of art right there.


----------



## loweman165

Glock...becouse if it were a 1911 thread, nobody would have cared if it was deleted.


----------



## hatteras1




----------



## Saugeye Tom

WAHOOOOOO BACKIN BIDNUSS


----------



## Tinknocker1




----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

EZ and all the other Glock guy’s... they started yet another thread for you all....
https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/pick-your-plastic.319528/page-2#post-2419035


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Oh wait... my bad..


----------



## backfar




----------



## bgrapala

I think you meant to post that ad for Field and Stream in the Hot Deals section


----------



## Pooch

http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2016/10/28/potd-1911-machine-pistol/amp/

Scroll to vid. Hope link works.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers

EZ, being a Navy guy, I know this will make you happy. 

Business
*Sig Sauer P226: The Navy's SEALs' Gun of Choice (Soon to Be Replaced By Glock)*

https://www.yahoo.com/news/sig-sauer-p226-navy-apos-132200179.html


----------



## joebertin

New ad campaign...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Stars-n-Stripers said:


> EZ, being a Navy guy, I know this will make you happy.
> 
> Business
> *Sig Sauer P226: The Navy's SEALs' Gun of Choice (Soon to Be Replaced By Glock)*
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/sig-sauer-p226-navy-apos-132200179.html


Damn no love button? the sigs were a issue


----------



## laynhardwood

I thought this was done years ago but some just choose to carry the 226 or the Hk 45 all of which are certified to be used by the seals. I must have misunderstood the article I read years ago about a possible switch.


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> Damn no love button? the sigs were a issue


Love? Glock????


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER




----------



## Saugeye Tom

bobk said:


> Love? Glock????


come on out BOB The closet door may squeak, but it just needs w d 40...sorta like a 1911


----------



## laynhardwood

Saugeye Tom said:


> come on out BOB The closet door may squeak, but it just needs w d 40...sorta like a 1911


Oh man ya wd 40 is perfect for 1911 use


----------



## Drm50

Yes just about any petroleum product works on 1911s, it reduces friction on METAL to METAL
surfaces. A good substitute for Glock owners is PAM an non stick spray that will keep the Glock
running slick and keep your eggs from sticking to frying pan.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER




----------



## Saugeye Tom

lol wheres the trigger??


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## laynhardwood

It figures a junk tape measure would be named G lock 19


----------



## Saugeye Tom

aww boy butter plastic is better


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> come on out BOB The closet door may squeak, but it just needs w d 40...sorta like a 1911


Got to go in before you can come out.


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> aww boy butter plastic is better


Boy butter? You plastic fans are rather odd fellows.


----------



## loweman165

Hmmm......


----------



## loweman165

http://www.military-today.com/firearms/top_10_pistols.htm
Weird, I don't see the beloved 1911 anywhere on this list? Someone should call the militaries of the world and tell them thier doing it wrong.


----------



## bobk

There’s only one pistol that has served in every war. Take a guess, it’s not plastic.


----------



## laynhardwood

loweman165 said:


> http://www.military-today.com/firearms/top_10_pistols.htm
> Weird, I don't see the beloved 1911 anywhere on this list? Someone should call the militaries of the world and tell them thier doing it wrong.


That CZ 75 sure looks like it was copied straight from a browning high power which was also designed about the same time the 1911 was designed by the same guy. So in fact that CZ 75 probably has a 1911 heritage and you didn’t know it .


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> There’s only one pistol that has served in every war. Take a guess, it’s not plastic.


Yeah we also used war planes with propellers on the front, but those would prove obsolete in today's modern battlefield also.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER




----------



## STRONGPERSUADER




----------



## loweman165

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> View attachment 257249


True, nothing's perfect.


----------



## laynhardwood

Who makes these cast 1911 slides lol. No self respecting 1911 owner buys a gun that’s not forged.


----------



## laynhardwood

Saugeye Tom said:


> aww boy butter plastic is better


I went to the range today with a guy I work with and he has a 43 and a 22. I can see why you like the 43 it’s a nice little shooter. I like the grip angle on the shield a little more but the 43 isn’t bad. I know i give you a hard time about it lol but it’s a decent little gun. I did not shoot the 22 because I don’t have any .40 cals and didn’t want to shoot up his ammo. Nothing compares to a good 1911 trigger and feel but I have fun shooting most guns and the 43 was fun to shoot. It does have a little muzzle flip but it’s a small gun chambered in 9mm. Overall I had a positive experience with the Glock. I would not say “perfection” but it want bad.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lol it's my edc...never know it's there


----------



## Saugeye Tom

laynhardwood said:


> I went to the range today with a guy I work with and he has a 43 and a 22. I can see why you like the 43 it’s a nice little shooter. I like the grip angle on the shield a little more but the 43 isn’t bad. I know i give you a hard time about it lol but it’s a decent little gun. I did not shoot the 22 because I don’t have any .40 cals and didn’t want to shoot up his ammo. Nothing compares to a good 1911 trigger and feel but I have fun shooting most guns and the 43 was fun to shoot. It does have a little muzzle flip but it’s a small gun chambered in 9mm. Overall I had a positive experience with the Glock. I would not say “perfection” but it want bad.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

NOTICE THE MANLY FIGURE


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> Yeah we also used war planes with propellers on the front, but those would prove obsolete in today's modern battlefield also.


Yet the 1911 is still used in today’s modern wars.


----------



## Dovans

bobk said:


> Yet the 1911 is still used in today’s modern wars.


sure is .... especially if your one of the lucky third world countrys.


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 257303
> View attachment 257304
> NOTICE THE MANLY FIGURE


Is that a pedometer on your hip?


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> Yet the 1911 is still used in today’s modern wars.


 Yeah I think thier using them for sand bag fill...saves on sand.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bobk said:


> Is that a pedometer on your hip?


Thats the last straw BOB K tell the truth now...


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> Thats the last straw BOB K tell the truth now...


The truth? You can’t hanlde the truth!


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> View attachment 257245
> 
> Hmmm......


Where’s your bianchi cup graph?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bobk said:


> The truth? You can’t hanlde the truth!


I know its hard turn the handle to the left...slowly....


----------



## bobk

View attachment 257311


Saugeye Tom
[QUOTE="Saugeye Tom said:


> I know its hard turn the handle to the left...slowly....


WTH is this thing next to one of my 1911’s?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bobk said:


> View attachment 257312
> View attachment 257311
> 
> WTH is this thing next to one of my 1911’s?


WAHHHOOOOOOO YOU DONE IT!!!WAIT TILL SUZY SEES IT...HE BE PROUD


----------



## loweman165

Well since we're being honest, I got a couple of those hanging next to my Glocks. And as soon as the CMP stops dragging thier feet on releasing the first 10,000 of the stock piled 1911s, I'll be adding one more.


----------



## bobk

I was going to try and get one from the cmp but I’m not too thrilled with how they are going to sell them.


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> WAHHHOOOOOOO YOU DONE IT!!!WAIT TILL SUZY SEES IT...HE BE PROUD


Shhhhhh!


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> I was going to try and get one from the cmp but I’m not too thrilled with how they are going to sell them.


Yeah there's definitely some hurdles, but I think in the end it's worth it. I just hope they don't have ridiculous prices. I'm probably out if prices are over $800


----------



## laynhardwood

I don’t hate Glocks it’s just fun to tease the guys who think it’s the only gun.


----------



## laynhardwood

I did have my friend second guessing his choice of a G22 after we went again today. He really likes the grip of the XD and how natural it feels in the hand. The XD has a very similar grip angle to the 1911. I do prefer a flat mainspring housing but the bump on my XD isn’t a deal breaker for me. My first 14 rounds basically touching each other out of my commander but it was only at 7ds. We didn’t shoot much farther than that today but man that Colt Commander is a tack driver.


----------



## Dovans

bobk said:


> Where’s your bianchi cup graph?


EZ take note of this article.. might help
http://www.dancebelt.info/17165091C1D94631B10E/the-complete-guide-to-dance.html


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I think EZ may be gone for a while on his own accord...its been a week since he logged on to the site... Hope he comes back soon...ITS not right unless i have someone to gang up on BOB K with!


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> View attachment 257312
> View attachment 257311
> 
> WTH is this thing next to one of my 1911’s?


Say it ain't so!!!
And here I had you up there with the likes of Elvis.

And...where is EZ???


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Say it ain't so!!!
> And here I had you up there with the likes of Elvis.
> 
> And...where is EZ???


Bobby may have unleashed the beast


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Bobby may have unleashed the beast


Yes...we need to have a recognized day of mourning.


----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> Yes...we need to have a recognized day of mourning.


Monday through Friday are recognized days of mourning.


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> Say it ain't so!!!
> And here I had you up there with the likes of Elvis.
> 
> And...where is EZ???


That picture of my safe door is photoshopped.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bobk said:


> That picture of my safe door is photoshopped.


Denial already???


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> Denial already???


I see nothing.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> That picture of my safe door is photoshopped.


Whew...I knew something was very wrong!
There's just no way any respectable wheel gun or 1911 man would ever have a hunk of ugly plastic hanging in the same safe with his beautiful works of art.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Whew...I knew something was very wrong!
> There's just no way any respectable wheel gun or 1911 man would ever have a hunk of ugly plastic hanging in the same safe with his beautiful works of art.


Just remember who protects you in Michigan


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Just remember who protects you in Michigan


Well...at least I can rest peacefully knowing the pistola you carry on the water won't rust.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Well...at least I can rest peacefully knowing the pistola you carry on the water won't rust.


----------



## Popspastime

One thing is absolutely positive about the Handiplastie guns, the won't last as long as this thread did if used.


----------



## joebertin

laynhardwood said:


> That CZ 75 sure looks like it was copied straight from a browning high power which was also designed about the same time the 1911 was designed by the same guy. So in fact that CZ 75 probably has a 1911 heritage and you didn’t know it .


Seriously (for just a moment), I bought a CZ-75 a few years back. Great shooter, feels great in the hand, and reliable. I like it better than the High Power, and almost as much as the 1911. Great piece.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

joebertin said:


> Seriously (for just a moment), I bought a CZ-75 a few years back. Great shooter, feels great in the hand, and reliable. I like it better than the High Power, and almost as much as the 1911. Great piece.


Damn PURIST


----------



## ezbite

And here it is, what I've been waiting for and only $1400

https://www.personaldefenseworld.com/2018/01/full-conceal-m3g43-pistol/


----------



## ezbite




----------



## laynhardwood

ezbite said:


> And here it is, what I've been waiting for and only $1400
> 
> https://www.personaldefenseworld.com/2018/01/full-conceal-m3g43-pistol/


“Only 1400” I’ll take 2


----------



## laynhardwood

I realize the folding Glock is about the size of a phone In height. My iPhone 7+ prints in my pocket and it’s super thin. This Glock has to be about 10x thicker. I would really like to see one in use and hear multiple reviews. I do like the 43 but I’m not sold on this convertible 19 just yet.


----------



## backfar

Dont the super soakers fold in half


----------



## loweman165

backfar said:


> Dont the super soakers fold in half


Only if it wants to be AWESOME!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

EZ i wanna hold one,,,not sure about the clear mag though


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

You guys going to have the nads to shoot one of those things? If so I’ve got an old musket I’ve always wanted to see fired...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> You guys going to have the nads to shoot one of those things? If so I’ve got an old musket I’ve always wanted to see fired...


It's a Glock...tie that musket to a tree....


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Soon to come, the switchblade option... in case you need to use it quicker... Sorry no bone handle grips. We don’t want to compromise the integrity of our plastic.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> And here it is, what I've been waiting for and only $1400
> 
> https://www.personaldefenseworld.com/2018/01/full-conceal-m3g43-pistol/


I’d feel safer with my iPhone than that tonka toy.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bobk said:


> I’d feel safer with my iPhone than that tonka toy.


BOB its ok to be a tad jelly.....its all apart of the closet thing....


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> BOB its ok to be a tad jelly.....its all apart of the closet thing....


Naw, you can have the 1911 out of the holster, shot and re holstered before that plastic flip & flop is put together.


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> Naw, you can have the 1911 out of the holster, shot and re holstered before that plastic flip & flop is put together.


HA!! I've seen you draw and this ^^^ is a false statement


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> Naw, you can have the 1911 out of the holster, shot and re holstered before that plastic flip & flop is put together.


 I'm not saying all, but most 1911 owners would be too busy wetting themselves at the sight of it to worry about drawing...and before you say it, I don't mean wetting themselves laughing.


----------



## MIGHTY

$1400 for probably $4 worth of plastic? And some of these guys complain about 1911 prices...... take my money!!!!


----------



## loweman165

MIGHTY said:


> $1400 for probably $4 worth of plastic? And some of these guys complain about 1911 prices...... take my money!!!!


Don't kid yourself, that's about all the steel in a 1911 cost.
Here in case you guys want to scrape those heavy guns. Taken from my local scrap yard:


----------



## Saugeye Tom

loweman165 said:


> Don't kid yourself, that's about all the steel in a 1911 cost.
> Here in case you guys want to scrape those heavy guns. Taken from my local scrap yard:
> View attachment 257840


yep polymer is more,,,,,special


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> I'm not saying all, but most 1911 owners would be too busy wetting themselves at the sight of it to worry about drawing...and before you say it, I don't mean wetting themselves laughing.


Hey now. We know you own some 1911’s. Don’t be telling us about your bladder control problems.


----------



## bobk




----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> yep polymer is more,,,,,special


It’s “special” for sure. I think ez should change his outfit.


----------



## laynhardwood

loweman165 said:


> Don't kid yourself, that's about all the steel in a 1911 cost.
> Here in case you guys want to scrape those heavy guns. Taken from my local scrap yard:
> View attachment 257840


He didn’t say cost I believe he said worth. It’s not cheap to make quality firearms out of forged steel and bar stock. 

Colt built one at a time, proven every round, isn’t just a trademark it’s how quality items are built


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bobk said:


> View attachment 257843


LOL A 10 MM


----------



## MIGHTY

That’s right hardwood you have to pay those craftsmen that are machining, handfitting, and Polishing/finishing all of those parts and take pride in their work. In 10-20 years a Glock made by some robots in a Tupperware assembly line isn’t going to be worth anymore than they are today. Think about being 80 years old and passing down a nice blued 1911 colt you bought 60 years ago to one of your grandchildren. They’ll inherit a nice valuable piece of Americana. Same scenario just doesn’t seem as meaningful with a Glock.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

MIGHTY said:


> That’s right hardwood you have to pay those craftsmen that are machining, handfitting, and Polishing/finishing all of those parts and take pride in their work. In 10-20 years a Glock made by some robots in a Tupperware assembly line isn’t going to be worth anymore than they are today. Think about being 80 years old and passing down a nice blued 1911 colt you bought 60 years ago to one of your grandchildren. They’ll inherit a nice valuable piece of Americana. Same scenario just doesn’t seem as meaningful with a Glock.


yes and if they dont fire they make a sweet hammer!!!  I like the 1911 alot, just depend more on the glock


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> Hey now. We know you own some 1911’s. Don’t be telling us about your bladder control problems.


 You got me there. I'm not prejudice when it comes to guns. I like them in all shapes, colors, calibers, and sizes.


----------



## bobk




----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> View attachment 258101


 You'll have to pistol whip them after your 1911 stove pipes.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bobk said:


> View attachment 258101


LOL NEVER let em get that close BOB


----------



## Saugeye Tom

loweman165 said:


> You'll have to pistol whip them after your 1911 stove pipes.


OH lord you may have just made the list


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> You'll have to pistol whip them after your 1911 stove pipes.


Well at least I'll have steel to do it over the plastic.


----------



## MIGHTY

Coincidence??


----------



## loweman165

MIGHTY said:


> Coincidence??


 Absolutely .


----------



## bobk




----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> View attachment 258271


Doesn't carry much weight coming from a grumpy old cat guy


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> View attachment 258271


 Well it's your lucky day kitty, we got just what your looking for: a nice G21. 45 acp with more rounds in the mag than those silly 1911s .


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> Well it's your lucky day kitty, we got just what your looking for: a nice G21. 45 acp with more rounds in the mag than those silly 1911s .


Oh so ugly though.


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> View attachment 258350
> 
> Oh so ugly though.


that is ugly, this is more your style Danica...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bobk said:


> View attachment 258350
> 
> Oh so ugly though.


oooooo. I want one


----------



## MIGHTY

The round count has always made me curious. I could understand if you get into a fire fight where you’re greatly outnumbered and 8 rounds isn’t enough. I’ve been reading into the documentation of where m1911/a1’s were used in combat throughout the different wars in our history going up against trained enemy soldiers. You guys should look into Medal of Honor recipient Sgt. Alvin York and how he eliminated an advancing squad of German soldiers during WWI with only his trusty m1911. A lot of great reads available on the pistol that our great nation relied on to go into combat for the better part of 100 years.


----------



## joebertin

I love my 1911s, but I prefer Audi Murphy's methods and weapons...


----------



## MIGHTY




----------



## MIGHTY




----------



## Saugeye Tom

MUHahahahahaha GLOCK,,,,,THERE IN NO OTHER


----------



## Drm50

A companion piece for you Glocksters, a Plastic Knife. When your Glock fails you can use it to
committ Hari-Kari before the bad guys get you.


----------



## loweman165

Drm50 said:


> View attachment 258897
> A companion piece for you Glocksters, a Plastic Knife. When your Glock fails you can use it to
> committ Hari-Kari before the bad guys get you.


 Thanks, you helped me beat a couple pesky metal detectors.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Drm50 said:


> View attachment 258897
> A companion piece for you Glocksters, a Plastic Knife. When your Glock fails you can use it to
> committ Hari-Kari before the bad guys get you.


Yup.....you just made the list


----------



## ezbite

Let's see those rusty anchors do this.. perfection at its finest baby's!!

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=523071381358863&id=436569476675721


----------



## laynhardwood

Old news the double barrel 1911 has been around for a while


----------



## laynhardwood

You can go on you tube and watch hickock 45 test this gun a year ago. It has been out for longer than that.


----------



## ezbite

oh i know double barrel pistols been out a while, like 100's of years.. but lets see those rust buckets take that abuse. HAHA!!! 1911 would seize up in 30 seconds


----------



## Drm50

That thing is a useless novelty. Knowing about duel automatic guns that thing is a accident waiting
to happen. It's not like a double barrel shotgun which is actually two guns only joined by the barrels. This novelty will eventually beat itself apart. Under perfect conditions it works out on
paper, but won't hold up under practical conditions. I don't know about 30 seconds but it won't
last long. All functions have to be the same or it will be putting torque on one side or the other.
In the real world ammo is not perfectly the same as would be feed and ejection. It doesn't matter
if 1911 or Glock it ain't going to work for long without problems. The only thing that saves it a
little bit is that it's hand held to drain off some of the shock. If this thing was mounted solid it
wouldn't last long before tearing itself apart.


----------



## loweman165

Me and my Glock 34 at Camp Perry's pistol pop up shoot yesterday. Shot a 37 out of 40 with it. Shot my SR1911 also but only managed 35 out of 40. The reloads happened at bad times.


----------



## loweman165

My son with the Glock 17. He hit 31 out of 40. That's pretty good for being 17 and only pick up shooting pistols last month.
Its unfortunate that out of the few hundred people there, he was probably the youngest by a lot. Seems to be another sport kids aren't getting into.


----------



## Drm50

loweman165 said:


> My son with the Glock 17. He hit 31 out of 40. That's pretty good for being 17 and only pick up shooting pistols last month.
> Its unfortunate that out of the few hundred people there, he was probably the youngest by a lot. Seems to be another sport kids aren't getting into.
> View attachment 259067


I wish we had something like that around here. What are the distances of the pop ups? The only
organized thing around here is bullseye or the short range CCW targets. We had a Steel Silo for
awhile but it ended up Contender & XP-100, couldn't get people interested in shooting practical
handguns.


----------



## loweman165

They pop up 7-31 meters. Sometimes 2 at a time. Alot of fun, wish it was more than once a year. There's a rifle pop up in November we go to. They pop up 70- 300 meters.


----------



## ezbite

Must be the shoez


----------



## bobk

You would look perfect in those dance shoes gaylord. Just ordered you a pair in pink.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> They pop up 7-31 meters. Sometimes 2 at a time. Alot of fun, wish it was more than once a year. There's a rifle pop up in November we go to. They pop up 70- 300 meters.


What’s the deal on the rifle shoot? Sign up ahead of the time? Long drive from my place but may try to fit it in with a fishing trip.


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> View attachment 259251
> Must be the shoez


I can see the need for Glock running shoes. 1911 guys don't need them. Like the colors on the
flag, they don't run.


----------



## laynhardwood

ezbite said:


> View attachment 259251
> Must be the shoez


Oh man, these are a must have


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Drm50 said:


> I can see the need for Glock running shoes. 1911 guys don't need them. Like the colors on the
> flag, they don't run.


You are right!!! Ya can dodge those old 1911 bullets....MUhahahah


----------



## fastwater

Drm50 said:


> I can see the need for Glock running shoes. 1911 guys don't need them. Like the colors on the
> flag, they don't run.


You are right Drm.
I think Glock is really onto something here with these Glock running shoes. I hear they make you run really fast so when the Glocks FTF in a dire time of need you can run real fast.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> You are right Drm.
> I think Glock is really onto something here with these Glock running shoes. I hear they make you run really fast so when the Glocks FTF in a dire time of need you can run real fast.


875 fps vs 1125 fps dodge them 45's lol


----------



## Drm50

fastwater said:


> You are right Drm.
> I think Glock is really onto something here with these Glock running shoes. I hear they make you run really fast so when the Glocks FTF in a dire time of need you can run real fast.


Yes, you can tell new ones from used ones real easy. New ones are pink, used ones are BROWN.
They absorb that color leaving the area after FTF incidents.


----------



## laynhardwood

Saugeye Tom said:


> 875 fps vs 1125 fps dodge them 45's lol


Hornady Critical defense .45 acp 185gr FTX standard P 1163fps/ 553ft-lbs The 9mm is not the only ammo benefitting from new technology. Some .45 ammo has muzzle velocity around 1500fps but I have never tried that because it’s only 120gr and I may as well just shoot a 9mm


----------



## MIGHTY




----------



## joebertin

laynhardwood said:


> Hornady Critical defense .45 acp 185gr FTX standard P 1163fps/ 553ft-lbs The 9mm is not the only ammo benefitting from new technology. Some .45 ammo has muzzle velocity around 1500fps but I have never tried that because it’s only 120gr and I may as well just shoot a 9mm



Agreed. After much reading and owning several calibers, the most important differences in every day carry are... Can you hit the target with it? Is it comfortable enough to encourage regular carry?

If you don't carry it, or you can't hit anything with it... there is little benefit in owning it for personal defense.

Don't underestimate the effectiveness of the 9mm, almost every nation has considered it "battle worthy" for over 100 years. I would not use it for bear or cape buffalo.

I carry a 9mm, or a .45 depending on my testosterone levels that day.

Range guns are a completely different area of discussion.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

One of the greatest Glock men passed...R LEE Ermy..... GOnna miss him a tad.... Tom


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## loweman165

Gunny knew what was up.


----------



## Longhorn

I wonder if they''ll bury him in Tupperware with full military honors?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Longhorn said:


> I wonder if they''ll bury him in Tupperware with full military honors?


There you Texans go again


----------



## Brahmabull71

“This is my rifle, this is my gun...this is for fighting, this is for fun...”

Gonna miss him. Told it like it was back before men were pussies. Good family man that did a lot for our great military folks.










RIP...


----------



## joebertin

Agreed Tom. I remember seeing Full Metal Jacket, I couldn't believe how he had the drill instructor part down. Then I found out he was a DI, those guys were hysterically funny. Yeah, I enjoyed him too.


----------



## fastwater

RIP 'Gunny'!


----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## fastwater

Heck...everyone knows that Colts, especially the 1911 was ole Gunny's favorites.


----------



## Drm50

Self defense, means just that. Any gun is better than none and 9mm is plenty for the task. At self
defense ranges a 380 with modern SD ammo is plenty. Any thing smaller may be iffy to stop a
encounter on the spot.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Heck...everyone knows that Colts, especially the 1911 was ole Gunny's favorites.


Something is wrong with you.....


----------



## laynhardwood

loweman165 said:


> View attachment 260256
> 
> Gunny knew what was up.


He sure did the Colt 1911 was his all-time favorite pistol


----------



## hatteras1

K gonefishin said:


> Wife got me a G43 for Xmas , sits along side my G23 can't wait to break it in.
> View attachment 251743


"You'll shoot your eye out!"


----------



## Saugeye Tom

hatteras1 said:


> "You'll shoot your eye out!"
> View attachment 260323


YOU'LL LOVE IT...MY EDC CANT TELL ITS THERE..


----------



## hatteras1

Glock..
I admit, the review are good, but you gotta admit!!
The 20th Century "Bada$$es!!
You can bet there's a model 1911 on every street in America


(And also a can of WD-40 in every house)


----------



## bobk

laynhardwood said:


> He sure did the Colt 1911 was his all-time favorite pistol


Yes it was. The only way he would carry a Glock was if they paid him.


----------



## Dovans




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## Saugeye Tom

bobk said:


> Yes it was. The only way he would carry a Glock was if they paid him.


Colt. U mean..?????


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> Colt. U mean..?????


No sir!


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Colt. U mean..?????


Blasphemy!!!


----------



## Drm50

Would you believe this AM a guy has a Glock posted for sale, signed by Gunny for $1100. You
would think he would wait till the body cooled.

Guys like Gunny were the core of our military. I don't know if they make them like that anymore.
With all the Social engineering the politicians have pulled, I doubt we have many of his caliber.


----------



## ezbite

That's right... my new kicks have arrived Sally's..


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> View attachment 260609
> That's right... my new kicks have arrived Sally's..


Those are very fashionable. If you order Colt 1911 shoes they are a little different, they send you
one for each foot.


----------



## fastwater

^^^^^^


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Drm50 said:


> Those are very fashionable. If you order Colt 1911 shoes they are a little different, they send you
> one for each foot.


If you fall in fishing with those colt shoes.....straight to the bottom...sink like a brick


----------



## Spivy

H&K P30 series
H&K USP
Heckler and Koch beat a Glock down


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 260609
> That's right... my new kicks have arrived Sally's..


Outdated, just like your shag carpet Susan.


----------



## ezbite

Drm50 said:


> Those are very fashionable. If you order Colt 1911 shoes they are a little different, they send you
> one for each foot.


I found out I can't wear 2 at a time and go out in public because they sooooo SEXY....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Spivy said:


> H&K P30 series
> H&K USP
> Heckler and Koch beat a Glock down


Welcome to the site...terrible first post.....muhahaha..


----------



## ezbite

Saugeye Tom said:


> Welcome to the site...terrible first post.....muhahaha..


 that might be bobk now that his mind is a mess since being violated


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ezbite said:


> that might be bobk now that his mind is a mess since being violated


Huh. Could be...Bob undercover ....


----------



## ezbite

Saugeye Tom said:


> Huh. Could be...Bob undercover ....


never mind, he sent me a message with a picture of the door to his safe room, he's been busy rearranging it..


----------



## MIGHTY

Sure are a lot of plastic weapons in that picture....


----------



## jeff rod builder

I have been told all that plastic is recycled glocks from gun buy backs


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> I found out I can't wear 2 at a time and go out in public because they sooooo SEXY....


Come on now...you can't fool us!
We know you bought a pair of these Glock classics for evening wear:


----------



## Drm50

News Flash ( serious no joke ) scientist have found a micro organism that eats plastic. You Glockers
are going to have to call the Orkin Man to protect your pistols. They are excited that they can sic
them on regions in the oceans where a lot of plastic ends up by the currents. Instead of lube on
your Glocks, I recommend Deep Woods Off, with Deet!


----------



## fastwater

Drm50 said:


> News Flash ( serious no joke ) scientist have found a micro organism that eats plastic. You Glockers
> are going to have to call the Orkin Man to protect your pistols. They are excited that they can sic
> them on regions in the oceans where a lot of plastic ends up by the currents. Instead of lube on
> your Glocks, I recommend Deep Woods Off, with Deet!


OH NO...say it ain't so Drm50!
Now gonna have to mix Deet into the Glock oil:


----------



## Dovans

DRM is correct. I also heard it on the news. Hope its true. Not to degrade Glocks, but to clean up the embarrassment of the human race.


----------



## ezbite

fastwater said:


> Come on now...you can't fool us!
> We know you bought a pair of these Glock classics for evening wear:
> View attachment 260704


First thing those look pretty sweet, second I'm going to break your little heart.. that's not a GLOCK heel, trigger guard, grip and slide is wrong.. more than likely some fnh or h&k crap


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> First thing those look pretty sweet, second I'm going to break your little heart.. that's not a GLOCK heel, trigger guard, grip and slide is wrong.. more than likely some fnh or h&k crap


No...Glock alright!
Just think a heavy weight has worn this shoe and as it a little bowed up in places.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> never mind, he sent me a message with a picture of the door to his safe room, he's been busy rearranging it..
> View attachment 260668


Come on Nancy. I told you not to publicize my secret life.


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> Come on Nancy. I told you not to publicize my secret life.


HOLY HANGNAIL Batman.. he lives.. he LIVES... haha..


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> HOLY HANGNAIL Batman.. he lives.. he LIVES... haha..


Yep...it's about time he showed up to defend himself.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> HOLY HANGNAIL Batman.. he lives.. he LIVES... haha..


Violation recovery is lengthy. Glocks still suck though.


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> Violation recovery is lengthy. Glocks still suck though.


Glock guys don't get violated.


----------



## Drm50

loweman165 said:


> Glock guys don't get violated.


You are 100% right, Glock guys don't get violated because of the threat of the Rainbow Coalition
lawyers filing against anyone who would dare violate them.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Drm50 said:


> You are 100% right, Glock guys don't get violated because of the threat of the Rainbow Coalition
> lawyers filing against anyone who would dare violate them.


HOW DARE YOU.....


----------



## ezbite

Drm50 said:


> You are 100% right, Glock guys don't get violated because of the threat of the Rainbow Coalition
> lawyers filing against anyone who would dare violate them.


I'll admit, every now and then you get a good zinger in, too bad this isn't one of those times..


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> I'll admit, every now and then you get a good zinger in, too bad this isn't one of those times..


----------



## laynhardwood

Drm50 said:


> You are 100% right, Glock guys don't get violated because of the threat of the Rainbow Coalition
> lawyers filing against anyone who would dare violate them.


This is a good one ️.


----------



## ezbite

just for you precious...


----------



## bobk

point and “click” . That sounds about right for a glock.


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> point and “click” . That sounds about right for a glock.


I saw that coming. Ezbite you set him up and he spiked it.


----------



## fastwater

loweman165 said:


> I saw that coming. Ezbite you set him up and he spiked it.


Yep...been waiting on that smack down.


----------



## ezbite

loweman165 said:


> I saw that coming. Ezbite you set him up and he spiked it.





fastwater said:


> Yep...been waiting on that smack down.


wow jumping on the bobbie bandwagon I see... how much did he pay??


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> wow jumping on the bobbie bandwagon I see... how much did he pay??


Man...this cigar tastes good.


----------



## ezbite




----------



## STRONGPERSUADER




----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> wow jumping on the bobbie bandwagon I see... how much did he pay??


LOL! I'm more than willing to back our pro glock views, but it's difficult when you make it so easy for them...and by "them" I mean the limp wristed 1911ers.


----------



## ezbite

SAID CAITLYN JENNER....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

All the 1911 fanboz come out eventually


----------



## ezbite




----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Wasn’t it a combo when it was first patented? You could flip figure 2 upside down and you would then have your plastic squirt gun.


----------



## Drm50

bobk said:


> point and “click” . That sounds about right for a glock.


I'm ashamed, I was asleep at the switch and BK beat me to that one.


----------



## loweman165

Had to do some work on the east side of Cleveland today. Kinsman and E79th area to be exact. Guess what left the safe this morning. It wasn't the 1911, it was 17rnds of HST 147gr +p in the G17.


----------



## bgrapala

I sure love some 147 +P HST


----------



## Drm50

loweman165 said:


> Had to do some work on the east side of Cleveland today. Kinsman and E79th area to be exact. Guess what left the safe this morning. It wasn't the 1911, it was 17rnds of HST 147gr +p in the G17.


I worked construction up there for a couple years in late 80s on power lines out of East Lake plant.
The first weekend home I brought back a 357 with me. I can imagine it is much worse today. I
wouldn't go there now without a armed guard, especially at night.


----------



## loweman165

Drm50 said:


> I worked construction up there for a couple years in late 80s on power lines out of East Lake plant.
> The first weekend home I brought back a 357 with me. I can imagine it is much worse today. I
> wouldn't go there now without a armed guard, especially at night.


Your not kiddingit's bad. I'm usually by myself. The trick is if possible to get out of there before 11:00AM.


----------



## Dovans

Flats use to be where it was bad.... least growing up in the 70's. Now they tell me its the party central..


----------



## bobk

I’ve had to worked St Claire Ave area many times. Worked all day long in the little markets and gas stations. Wouldn’t think of carrying plastic in that area. Only a 1911 and plenty of cigars to hand out.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> Had to do some work on the east side of Cleveland today. Kinsman and E79th area to be exact. Guess what left the safe this morning. It wasn't the 1911, it was 17rnds of HST 147gr +p in the G17.


Man you made 2 bad choices today.


----------



## Drm50

We meet every morning with a power company rep at a Dunkin Doughnut. He had a company
S-10 pick up. Him and wife were apartment dwellers. Every morning she put their garbage in
a small box and neatly taped it up, like you would if you were going to ship. He put it in the bed
of the truck. Most of the time it was "gone" by the time we came out of DDs. If not someone
would steal it before lunch. Egg shells & coffee grounds don't bring much at Pawn Shop.


----------



## laynhardwood

I have had my shoes stolen from the front steps of the houses i was working on in a Zaremba neighborhood between Euclid and Chester. I was really mad because it was snowing. I just coated a floor and came out to put on my shoes and they were gone! I was pissed but then I figured whoever stole them must have needed them more than I did. Every good floor guy has multiple pairs of shoes and socks in their work van. I had a scary encounter off of W14th about ten years ago before I carried. I was working late and a man confronted me in the stairway of the house i was working on and asked where his 40 money was at. I was at the top of the steps and he was about 5 steps down. I grabbed a hammer and big screw driver and told him if he wants it to come get it. He said god bless and left. I was like what the heck just happened. Needless to say I left right away before he came back with company.


----------



## MIGHTY

Dang hardwood you should buy a pair of those Glock shoes.....no one would steal those


----------



## laynhardwood

MIGHTY said:


> Dang hardwood you should buy a pair of those Glock shoes.....no one would steal those


It’s true I doubt you can give those things away.


----------



## Drm50

I don't watch a lot of You Tube, but came across Hickock 45 doing a review of the new American
made Sig 210, 9mm. This is a $1500 pistol and is suppose to be the most accurate 9mm made.
If you get You Tube it is worth watching, especially the last couple minutes when he compares it
to " other " 9mms on the market. It has a big grin factor.


----------



## loweman165

Drm50 said:


> I don't watch a lot of You Tube, but came across Hickock 45 doing a review of the new American
> made Sig 210, 9mm. This is a $1500 pistol and is suppose to be the most accurate 9mm made.
> If you get You Tube it is worth watching, especially the last couple minutes when he compares it
> to " other " 9mms on the market. It has a big grin factor.


There is no way Hickok liked it over a Glock! Not the Hickok I know!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bobk said:


> I’ve had to worked St Claire Ave area many times. Worked all day long in the little markets and gas stations. Wouldn’t think of carrying plastic in that area. Only a 1911 and plenty of cigars to hand out.


you MUST mean swishers......just like a 1911 burn out REAL FAST


----------



## Drm50

loweman165 said:


> There is no way Hickok liked it over a Glock! Not the Hickok I know!!


Don't take my word for it, watch it. Watch him clean house with that 210 Sig. Then listen to his
closing remarks of "certain" other brand.


----------



## joebertin

Hitchcock failed to mention that most Glock owners shoot in the Glock high heels. You're butt looks good while you're walking, but it's an unstable stance for shooting.

Leave the heels at home and your groups will be better with your Glock. Not great, but better.

Sig and 1911 shooters don't have that issue to deal with.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

joebertin said:


> Hitchcock failed to mention that most Glock owners shoot in the Glock high heels. You're butt looks good while you're walking, but it's an unstable stance for shooting.
> 
> Leave the heels at home and your groups will be better with your Glock. Not great, but better.
> 
> Sig and 1911 shooters don't have that issue to deal with.


muhahahaha who are you??


----------



## ezbite

Saugeye Tom said:


> you MUST mean swishers......just like a 1911 burn out REAL FAST


Ooooh SNAP Kboy!


----------



## ezbite

you seen it here first folks, this is the bobk wizard stare... i've seen his face and it aint pretty, the stare is messed up too..


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> you seen it here first folks, this is the bobk wizard stare... i've seen his face and it aint pretty, the stare is messed up too..
> 
> View attachment 263465


I think the caption should be " I can't believe it took 17 shots to hit that can"


----------



## laynhardwood

Drm50 said:


> I think the caption should be " I can't believe it took 17 shots to hit that can"


Zing!!


----------



## ezbite

Look at that 1911, it's jammin'


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> View attachment 263675
> Look at that 1911, it's jammin'


Obviously a staged picture, the guy with mouth open gives it away. He is screaming in pain from
his finger getting pinched while setting up the " false news". He probably works for CNN.


----------



## ezbite

at least he still has something nice and heavy to throw at the attacker...


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 263730
> 
> 
> at least he still has something nice and heavy to throw at the attacker...


Yep. Compared to plastic being tossed by a limp wristed glock boy.


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> View attachment 263730
> 
> 
> at least he still has something nice and heavy to throw at the attacker...


Yes...this pic is proof that limp wrested Glock shooters should NEVER shoot pistolas designed for real men with strong grip and firm handshake.


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> View attachment 263675
> Look at that 1911, it's jammin'


Instructor is yelling:
"You must be one of those 'Glock boys', take your thumb off the slide stupid"!


----------



## ezbite

if you notice his thumb is BELOW the slide release, which means his thumb is in fact, on the frame, not the slide. just thought i'd correct you 1911 fellas, I know ya fellas still learning and I took that into consideration..


----------



## MIGHTY

Thanks for the help ez. Now maybe one of us 1911 guys will teach you how to pour gas in a lawn mower.............


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> if you notice his thumb is BELOW the slide release, which mean his thumb is in fact, on the frame, not the slide. just thought i'd correct you 1911 fellas, I know ya fellas still learning and I took that into consideration..


Upon further inspection, I believe you are wrong about his thumb placement EZ. His thumb is indeed touching the serrated part of the slide.
Dr.'s ordered to you are:
1) make appointment at optometrist for eye exam
2) take rubber ball with you to eye exam. While waiting to be seen by doc, squeeze ball strengthening grip and wrist for better shooting.
3) when eyes and wrists/grip are stronger, reward yourself for your new accomplishment and buy a 1911.


----------



## ezbite

wrong, wrong, wrong......

first photo shows the position of slide release on the pistol, second photo (which is clearly staged) clearly shows his thumb is BELOW the slide release, not on the slide. I will give you a break though because i understand your not as experienced with the greatest pistola on the planet as I


----------



## loweman165

^^^ that's a bogus picture anyhow. I haven't seen brass look like that unless it's been on the ground for weeks. So the way I see it is it's a staged picture with some brass off the ground, or the guy is using garbage range brass for reloading that would jam up any gun.


----------



## ezbite

MIGHTY said:


> Thanks for the help ez. Now maybe one of us 1911 guys will teach you how to pour gas in a lawn mower.............


the problem wasn't pouring the gas in, it was getting it to stay in.


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> wrong, wrong, wrong......
> 
> first photo shows the position of slide release on the pistol, second photo (which is clearly staged) clearly shows his thumb is BELOW the slide release, not on the slide. I will give you a break though because i understand your not as experienced with the greatest pistola on the planet as I
> 
> View attachment 263799
> View attachment 263800


I was not referring to this pic.








in my post #852.

Was referring to this pic.







you posted in post #847.

Most likely this pic was taken at an event in which Glock shooters that finally realized they needed to step up to shooting the finer firearms went to to learn the proper handling techniques of the 1911.
The instructor is just screaming at the guy reminding him that he is no longer limp wristing a lowly Glock, but shooting a fine piece of art and to grip it like a man and handle it as such.


----------



## ezbite

once again you 1911 fanboys, you are all over the place


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> once again you 1911 fanboys, you are all over the place


That's because the truth stings.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> if you notice his thumb is BELOW the slide release, which means his thumb is in fact, on the frame, not the slide. just thought i'd correct you 1911 fellas, I know ya fellas still learning and I took that into consideration..


Thanks for being so thoughtful you limp wristed gas huffer.


----------



## fastwater

^^^^^^


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

New Glock concealed carry man purse for the Glock carrier:









I believe those are shoes by Glock as well.


----------



## Drm50

I saw EZs Glock Fan Boys going in to the Rainbow Inn. I think they were going in to "butt" up to
the bar and knock down a few Pink Squirrels.


----------



## fastwater

Pink Squirrels...

Wonder if that's the drink of choice when carrying the pink Glock ?


----------



## ChevyOutdoors

I use to be a Glock fan when it came to my EDC. That's all I bought and there's nothing bad or wrong with them very nice guns. Then last year curiosity got the best of me LOL... I absolutely love everything about the CZ P10 C 9mm out of the box compare to any Glock out of the box as in the feel, looks, trigger, and etc. It got the best of me and don't even own a Glock


----------



## Saugeye Tom

so sorry for ya at least it aint a 1911 welcome to the site


----------



## fastwater

ChevyOutdoors said:


> I use to be a Glock fan when it came to my EDC. That's all I bought and there's nothing bad or wrong with them very nice guns. Then last year curiosity got the best of me LOL... I absolutely love everything about the CZ P10 C 9mm out of the box compare to any Glock out of the box as in the feel, looks, trigger, and etc. It got the best of me and don't even own a Glock


Welcome to OGF.
And welcome back to the world of real pistolas.
CZ's are excellent.


----------



## loweman165

ChevyOutdoors said:


> I use to be a Glock fan when it came to my EDC. That's all I bought and there's nothing bad or wrong with them very nice guns. Then last year curiosity got the best of me LOL... I absolutely love everything about the CZ P10 C 9mm out of the box compare to any Glock out of the box as in the feel, looks, trigger, and etc. It got the best of me and don't even own a Glock


I feel 100% opposite...great to live in America.


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> New Glock concealed carry man purse for the Glock carrier:
> 
> View attachment 263866
> 
> I believe those are shoes by Glock as well.


Did you get ez's permission to post his picture? He's kinda sensitive you know.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Did you get ez's permission to post his picture? He's kinda sensitive you know.



Figured he needed the notoriety on his new line of Glock handbags and shoes.


----------



## loweman165

I searched Amazon high and low for that purse, can't seem to find one anywhere.


----------



## fastwater

loweman165 said:


> I searched Amazon high and low for that purse, can't seem to find one anywhere.


I believe that pic is the unveiling of a new line of men's Glock apparel not yet out on the market. Maybe EZ can help you get a jump on locating one. Don't forget to inquire about the matching shoes and studded bracelet as well.


----------



## jeff rod builder

Boy Gunny must be rollin over inhis grave with the new line of Glock mens apparel


----------



## fastwater

jeff rod builder said:


> *Boy Gunny *must be rollin over inhis grave with the new line of Glock mens apparel


Absolutely!
And 'Boy George' is wanting some.


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> Did you get ez's permission to post his picture? He's kinda sensitive you know.


*
HAHAHAHAHA, THAT's HILARIOUSLY FUNNY. not*


----------



## ezbite




----------



## Drm50

I wonder if those Glock platform shoes come in the clear version that you can keep your gold fish
in?


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> *HAHAHAHAHA, THAT's HILARIOUSLY FUNNY. not*


----------



## fastwater

^^^


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> I searched Amazon high and low for that purse, can't seem to find one anywhere.


I found them. They are in the girls section. Once there, use the filter tab and click on the ez tab.


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> I found them. They are in the girls section. Once there, use the filter tab and click on the ez tab.


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> View attachment 264323


Looks to me like the raw material used to manufacture Glocks. Trade secret!


----------



## laynhardwood

Drm50 said:


> Looks to me like the raw material used to manufacture Glocks. Trade secret!


----------



## loweman165

Drm50 said:


> Looks to me like the raw material used to manufacture Glocks. Trade secret!


Your right it is. They mine it right out of the heads of die hard 1911 fans.


----------



## MIGHTY

I usually only log on on the weekend and I know I’m 5 days late but I just searched through the lounge section and didn’t see a post....hopefully last Wednesday everyone remembered to take a moment and honor all of the brave soles who invaded occupied France by air and sea. Also a shout out to all of the brave 1911’s that made that voyage with our guys and went head to head with the Germans and their Austrian allies. Our boys and our 1911’s came back victorious not once but twice against German/Austrian military and their weaponry. With all of that strategic bombing we were doing targeting factories that made war materials we must have passed on all the less important ones like the factories that made plastic canteen caps which turned into modern day glock factories. We can’t forget these things.


----------



## nschap

BigDub007 said:


> View attachment 242167


Didn't know Glock made an AR. Is it plastic also? Asking for a friend.


BigDub007 said:


> View attachment 242167


----------



## hatteras1




----------



## ezbite

How much you need for bail bobk??


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> View attachment 265245
> How much you need for bail bobk??


I believe that's a Glock tatt on that there forehead?


----------



## Drm50

fastwater said:


> I believe that's a Glock tatt on that there forehead?


Yes, definitely a Glock Groupie. It's a shame they didn't show his shoes. That's probably his
downfall. Couldn't get up enough speed to flee in his platform shoes.


----------



## fastwater

Drm50 said:


> Yes, definitely a Glock Groupie. It's a shame they didn't show his shoes. That's probably his
> downfall. Couldn't get up enough speed to flee in his platform shoes.



Correct Drm50!

If I was forced to come up with anything that was remotely intelligent about this guy, it would be that at least he was carrying (and threw away) something that would actually go bang when you pulled the trigger.
Seems he gets tats of Glocks for that cool 'gangsta image'.
But when it comes down to what's actually most reliable to carry, he knows what's up.


----------



## Drm50

It was either that or he was headed to LGS to trade the S&W revolver for a 6 pack of Glocks.
More than likely the S&W was stolen anyway.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER




----------



## fastwater

Just one of many similarities between Glock and Hi-Point.
Can't take either to a bonfire:


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER




----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 265245
> How much you need for bail bobk??


$110,000.00. Hurry up! These guys in here hate glocks and I’m getting nervous.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> $110,000.00. Hurry up! These guys in here hate glocks and I’m getting nervous.


Cause their Glocks jammed up and FTF ending them up in there.


----------



## ezbite

fastwater said:


> Cause their Glocks jammed up and FTF ending them up in there.


GLOCK DOES NOT JAM!!


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> GLOCK DOES NOT JAM!!


I know. They are great...


----------



## Drm50

Besides WW1 & WW2 the 1911 Colt perforated several pelts in Korea & Vietnam, not to mention
the various other crap hole countries we had conflict in. Even today some elite outfits depend on
the 1911. Glocks are like AKs, built for the average peon to be able to operate with minimum
of training. Nothing has prooven to be as dependable as a 1911 yet. That may be the reason it
with the M2 Browning are still in use today after 100yrs on battlefields. You cant improve on
Perfection. I can't think of any JM Browning gun designs that were losers.


----------



## fastwater

^^^ Well said Drm50!
Especially the part about not being able to improve on the perfection of the 1911.


----------



## Drm50

One thing you don't get with a 1911 is that whiff of new car smell when you open the box.


----------



## fastwater

^^^


----------



## ezbite

Drm50 said:


> One thing you don't get with a 1911 is that whiff of new car smell when you open the box.


yea, the smell you get with the 1911 is more like old wet dog


----------



## ezbite

fastwater said:


> I know. They are great...
> View attachment 265577
> 
> View attachment 265579
> 
> View attachment 265581
> 
> View attachment 265583


all fake news..


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> yea, the smell you get with the 1911 is more like old wet dog


Yea, but the old wet dogs still got a hell uv a bite.


----------



## ezbite

Drm50 said:


> Yea, but the old wet dogs still got a hell uv a bite.


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> all fake news..


----------



## ezbite

hey fasterwawa, you need to borrow some nail clippers??


----------



## cincinnati

Drm50 said:


> Besides WW1 & WW2 the 1911 Colt perforated several pelts in Korea & Vietnam, not to mention
> the various other crap hole countries we had conflict in. Even today some elite outfits depend on
> the 1911. Glocks are like AKs, built for the average peon to be able to operate with minimum
> of training. Nothing has prooven to be as dependable as a 1911 yet. That may be the reason it
> with the M2 Browning are still in use today after 100yrs on battlefields. You cant improve on
> Perfection. I can't think of any JM Browning gun designs that were losers.


In case you've not seen the movie, check out this clip from "Ronin." Pay attention to the dialogue around 3:45!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

extensive use of the 1911 in the army +== junk in my humble opinion.... fast water dont own a 1911 = closet glock man


----------



## fastwater

^^^


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

fastwater said:


> Just one of many similarities between Glock and Hi-Point.
> Can't take either to a bonfire:
> View attachment 265273
> 
> View attachment 265275


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER




----------



## ezbite




----------



## ezbite

for the record, pulling the trigger is an actual step in disassembly


----------



## ezbite




----------



## STRONGPERSUADER




----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

ezbite said:


> View attachment 265753
> 
> 
> for the record, pulling the trigger is an actual step in disassembly


Exactly....


----------



## ezbite




----------



## fastwater




----------



## Drm50

I don't know how many 1911s I've owned. 50+, I would guess. Over half were GI. I put a lot of
rounds through them and it was mostly GI ball ammo. I never had a jam due to the gun. I had a
couple Gold Cups that did jam occasionally due to my handloads. I only own one 1911 and only
keep it for sentimental purposes. On the other hand I have only owned 8 Glocks. I didn't shoot
them a lot but only shot factory ammo. Winchester white box is my plinking ammo for all 9mm
Pistols. I probably didn't shoot 1000 rds through all them put together. I did have a few jams,
all stove pipes. It was not something I looked at as a major problem, could have been the ammo.
The moral of the story is if you are using hard ball premium ammo and your magazines don't
have any issues, neither pistol should jam. There is a exception for 9mms. If you buy Mil-Surp
ammo from foreign countries you have to be careful what you get. It can be undependable from
manufacture or age & storage. This isn't harmful to the gun except may have corrosives in
Priming compounds. What will damage your gun is getting 9mm that was intended for SMGs.
It is loaded hot for open bolt blow back designs. It can cause metal to metal recoil in 1911s.
in a Glock you don't have that problem, there is no metal to metal but something has to give.
I cracked the frame on a S&W m39 with French 9mm ammo from early 60s because I didn't
know any better at the time.


----------



## ezbite




----------



## loweman165

^^^I get the feeling she's ordering a G17^^


----------



## ezbite




----------



## ezbite

View attachment 266103


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> View attachment 266101


Even the 1911 guys gotta admit that right there is funny stuff. Funny because its true.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Good ones! Not true tho.


----------



## bobk

Oh Susan take a nap. Just a heads up too. It’s going to be really hot this weekend. Don’t carry the plastic Pos or it will melt. Just looking out for ya. 
You’re welcome.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 266099


Yep a future glock owner. The grip gives it away.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> Even the 1911 guys gotta admit that right there is funny stuff. Funny because its true.


Of all my pistols out of the box the only one that jammed repeatedly was my glock 41. True, funny post though. All good fun.


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> Of all my pistols out of the box the only one that jammed repeatedly was my glock 41. True, funny post though. All good fun.


I've been lucky. Of all the Ruger and Glock semi autos I own, I've never had any feed problems. I run some of the cheapest aluminum cased crap through it too. The SR1911 that I own along with 2 others in the family have had front sights break off while firing but other than that they run perfectly. 
The only two guns ive ever that had to go in for repair was my sons 10/22 (stovepiped every other round) and a mini 14 that couldn't get through a mag without a casing getting jammed on it's way out of the chamber. 
Ruger fixed the 14 nicely but the 10/22 still doesn't run right.


----------



## Simons88

I would take 1911 over glock for a story value but it is true, that there aren't better pistol today.


----------



## Drm50

loweman165 said:


> I've been lucky. Of all the Ruger and Glock semi autos I own, I've never had any feed problems. I run some of the cheapest aluminum cased crap through it too. The SR1911 that I own along with 2 others in the family have had front sights break off while firing but other than that they run perfectly.
> The only two guns ive ever that had to go in for repair was my sons 10/22 (stovepiped every other round) and a mini 14 that couldn't get through a mag without a casing getting jammed on it's way out of the chamber.
> Ruger fixed the 14 nicely but the 10/22 still doesn't run right.


I was a Ruger cheerleader for years and still have several older Rugers. The 10/22 was hard to beat
for the money. I don't know what's wrong with them now but a lot of the new ones are having feed
problems. That was a big selling point before. I think it has to be connected to the plastic lower
My nephew bought a new one a couple years ago and it had feed problems. There was no visable
reason for it. I put a metal lower in it and it runs like a champ. The lower was complete unit from
older 10/22. I have noticed parts that use to be steel are now castings. I think the Bean Counters
have ruined the 10/22 cutting cost.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> I've been lucky. Of all the Ruger and Glock semi autos I own, I've never had any feed problems. I run some of the cheapest aluminum cased crap through it too. The SR1911 that I own along with 2 others in the family have had front sights break off while firing but other than that they run perfectly.
> The only two guns ive ever that had to go in for repair was my sons 10/22 (stovepiped every other round) and a mini 14 that couldn't get through a mag without a casing getting jammed on it's way out of the chamber.
> Ruger fixed the 14 nicely but the 10/22 still doesn't run right.


I’ve had my eye on the sr1911. Usually read good thing about them for a reasonable price. Odd that the sights broke.
Can’t add much to what Dan said on the 10/22. Mine has been flawless but it’s an older model.


----------



## bobk

Simons88 said:


> I would take 1911 over glock for a story value but it is true, that there aren't better pistol today.


Oh ok, I see Susan gave you some of his special pink Kool aid.


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> I’ve had my eye on the sr1911. Usually read good thing about them for a reasonable price. Odd that the sights broke.
> Can’t add much to what Dan said on the 10/22. Mine has been flawless but it’s an older model.


The broken sight issue was a known problem. One was sent in a second time in February. A lady at Ruger said they were using the same MIM sights to replace broken ones for a while, now they are replacing them with milled steel. 
On a side note, I'm really considering the SR1911 in 9mm. Dealer near me can get them for $750 before tax.


----------



## loweman165

Drm50 said:


> I was a Ruger cheerleader for years and still have several older Rugers. The 10/22 was hard to beat
> for the money. I don't know what's wrong with them now but a lot of the new ones are having feed
> problems. That was a big selling point before. I think it has to be connected to the plastic lower
> My nephew bought a new one a couple years ago and it had feed problems. There was no visable
> reason for it. I put a metal lower in it and it runs like a champ. The lower was complete unit from
> older 10/22. I have noticed parts that use to be steel are now castings. I think the Bean Counters
> have ruined the 10/22 cutting cost.


Your right about the poor quality. I grew up with a 10/22 from the 70's. Countless thousands of rounds through it. Cant remember a malfunction ever. If you open a recent models cast receiver compaired to the old milled you understand why they dont run very smooth. The bolt and the matting receiver surfaces couldn't be any rougher. I gave polishing up the new one a shot, but I think you'd have to remove too much material to smooth them up.
Anyway, enough thread hijacking, let's get back to how much better Glocks are vs 1911's.


----------



## Rocky riv ri

Glock 20 fer the win


----------



## Drm50

It drives me nuts these companies put plastic parts in there guns to save a few bucks per gun. Most guys would be willing to pay a few dollars more for the metal parts. Ruger has no excuse they
have a state of the art investment casting facility. They were making cast parts for other gun companies and several other industries. I don't know how much they save per gun, it amounts to
a lot on their bottom line but not much on the individual gun. We have seen major companies
ruin there guns that have been top sellers for 40+years. Buying a new gun and having to buy
after market parts to bring it up to snuff is BS. Especially when you are paying serious money
for a new gun. If I wanted plastic I would buy Rubber Maid or Glock.


----------



## ezbite




----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> View attachment 266501


I stand corrected, I didn't realize that a Glock had value as a Lawn Care implement. I wish you
had brought this up a week ago, I just dropped $300 at Lowes for a new SP Troy Built mower.
It does have the clean up feature where you connect a hose to clean out under the deck. I did
not know a Glock was so versatile, can you edge with them?


----------



## ezbite




----------



## Drm50

Ez you got me there. I have to admit for laymen it is easier to recycle than repair. Glock today,
Fischer Price pull toy tomarrow. Green friendly, not like a 1911 that requires smoke stacks and 
leaves a carbon foot print. If this gets out we will have Al Gore pushing for Glocks.


----------



## Drm50

Ez you got me there. I have to admit for laymen it is easier to recycle than repair. Glock today,
Fischer Price pull toy tomarrow. Green friendly, not like a 1911 that requires smoke stacks and 
leaves a carbon foot print. If this gets out we will have Al Gore pushing for Glocks.


----------



## fastwater

Simons88 said:


> I would take 1911 over glock for a story value but it is true, that there aren't better pistol today.





bobk said:


> Oh ok, I see Susan gave you some of his special pink Kool aid.


Simons88 best be careful or that slick EZ will have you modeling those Glock high heels before it's over.


----------



## ezbite

fastwater said:


> Simons88 best be careful or that slick EZ will have him modeling those Glock high heels before it's over.


----------



## loweman165

Just to prove I'm not a gun racist, this is what's going with me to the pistol shoot at the club this morning.








I'm confident neither will give me any trouble.


----------



## cincinnati

loweman165 said:


> Just to prove I'm not a gun racist, this is what's going with me to the pistol shoot at the club this morning.
> View attachment 266581
> 
> I'm confident neither will give me any trouble.


Now that's PC: Pistol Correctness


----------



## fastwater

loweman165 said:


> Just to prove I'm not a gun racist, this is what's going with me to the pistol shoot at the club this morning.
> View attachment 266581
> 
> I'm confident neither will give me any trouble.


Two good looking pistolas!
Just make sure you don't leave them in the hot car. Your Glock will melt all over that 1911.


----------



## MIGHTY

ezbite said:


> View attachment 266501


 Come on now..... I wonder how a Glock would’ve faired being drug through a tiny island made up of volcanic ash like thousands of m1911a1’s did at Iwo Jima? Heck guns that’s were used in WWI were thrown back into circulation for WWII and drug through the frozen forests in Belgium during the battle of the bulge, then again to the 38th parallel during Korea, and yet again through the steamy jungles of Vietnam. Give me a break....


----------



## fishcrazy20

I'm pretty happy with the taurus pt111, got 2000 rounds threw 2 of them with no issues. I feel confident they will back me up if/when needed.


----------



## Drm50

The 1911s my outfit issued had been used in WW2 and were far from target grade. You had to clean them constantly because of the humidity. They were capable of what they were intended 
for and jamming wasn't an issue. Parts like extractors and springs were replaced if needed and
guns kept chugging along. I cost taxpayers a lot of 45acp ammo but never fired one at enemy.
For most troops other than officers and specialty guys like Green Beret, Rangers and counterparts
in the other branches, the side arm played a very small part in combat. Guys who weren't issued
a pistol had them sent from home. A pistol gives you a good feeling when your in a hole at night
even though you have a M16.


----------



## MIGHTY

The only gun my dad owns is a little H&R 32 left to him by his grandfather but I’ve never seen him shoot a firearm or talk about one even. He was drafted during Vietnam and had to qualify with a 45 and m16. He never showed any interests in any of my other firearms but took a second to handle the Rand and look it over. He couldn’t recall what brand 1911 he had back then but they all looked and felt the same. He said he could remember being told “if you couldn’t hit the enemy with your side arm a big 45 slug flying through the air would be enough to scare them away”.


----------



## MIGHTY




----------



## Drm50

This is a time out from the jokes and not a slam on Glocks. A local guy shot a kid through the gut
with a new Glock, I don't know what model yet. It was accidental discharge. There is no excuse for
this kind of BS. I know both the victim and shooter. The claim is it jammed and slide fired the gun
when it went foreward after clearing jam. Even though I wouldn't own a Glock and not a expert on
them, I can't see how this would happen without finger on the trigger. Am I right. Victim hanging
by a thread. His spleen, pancreas, stomach and his intestines were hit by fragments of HP. They
had to life flight him into Pittsburg.


----------



## fastwater

Drm50 said:


> This is a time out from the jokes and not a slam on Glocks. A local guy shot a kid through the gut
> with a new Glock, I don't know what model yet. It was accidental discharge. There is no excuse for
> this kind of BS. I know both the victim and shooter. The claim is it jammed and slide fired the gun
> when it went foreward after clearing jam. Even though I wouldn't own a Glock and not a expert on
> them, I can't see how this would happen without finger on the trigger. Am I right. Victim hanging
> by a thread. His spleen, pancreas, stomach and his intestines were hit by fragments of HP. They
> had to life flight him into Pittsburg.


What a true 'senseless' tragedy!!!
Surely not a Glock expert either but from what I know about the design/function of the stock Glock trigger mechanism, I dont know how that could have happened either without the finger being on the trigger. And if I'm not mistaken, finger would have had to have been let off the trigger, then reapplied in order for it to fire.

But even if there was a way...still such a senseless tragedy that should of never happen. Shouldn't have been pointed towards anyone regardless.

Prayers going out to victim,his family...as well as the shooter.


----------



## loweman165

Accidents like this happen with all gun makes when not handled properly or pointed in a safe direction AT ALL TIMES!!
Now let's not turn a fun thread into something serious and quite frankly unfun.


----------



## joebertin

Yes, senseless...

Regardless of the brand, they are all "machines" and subject to failure in one way or another. Being handled by humans who are subject to failure in one way or another.

Never point the muzzle at anything you don't want to shoot, basic gun safety.

Back to bashing Glocks...


----------



## Smitty82

This reminds me of the 870 vs 500 debate


----------



## fastwater

Smitty82 said:


> This reminds me of the 870 vs 500 debate


Hmmm...is there seriously a debate between a Remington 870 and a Mossberg 500???


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

There is no comparison on that debate especially if your talking wingmaster...


----------



## cincinnati

Guns go off all the time, for no reason @ all. I hear it all the time in the news.


----------



## ezbite

Not sure what's sweeter, boots or that perfection..


----------



## joebertin

Boots with sparkly toes, and grommets... are pimp wear.

Glocks...


----------



## ezbite

A thing of beauty


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> View attachment 267841
> View attachment 267843
> 
> 
> A thing of beauty


Anyone that doesn't like this is UNAMERICAN!!!!


----------



## MIGHTY

loweman165 said:


> Anyone that doesn't like this is UNAUSTRIAN!!!!



Fixed it for you...


----------



## loweman165

I just realized that due to the awesomeness of Glocks and the sensitive girly like feelings of the 1911 crowd, this thread is almost a year old.


----------



## joebertin

Painting an American Flag on a Glock, does not make it American, and does not make it a 1911.

However, it probably sets off the sparkly fingernail polish that Glock owners are so fond of. I guess it kind of works with the heels?


----------



## MIGHTY

Went to my buddy’s range on the 4th to fire off a couple rounds and celebrate our great country. One of my 1911 colts attended the party. Glocks weren’t invited.


----------



## bobk

MIGHTY said:


> Fixed it for you...


Lmao, really.


----------



## fastwater

loweman165 said:


> I just realized that due to the awesomeness of Glocks and the sensitive girly like feelings of the 1911 crowd, this thread is almost a year old.


Yes...this thread has been like an ongoing, overflowing 'well' of boring Glock Kool Aid that would not have lasted a page without the accurate, ever so interesting info of the best pistola ever made...the incredible 1911. 
Once again, it's apparent the great, steel, American made 1911 had to bail out the recycled plastic, Austrian made Glock!


----------



## loweman165

fastwater said:


> Yes...this thread has been like an ongoing, overflowing 'well' of boring Glock Kool Aid that would not have lasted a page without the accurate, ever so interesting info of the best pistola ever made...the incredible 1911.
> Once again, it's apparent the great, steel, American made 1911 had to bail out the recycled plastic, Austrian made Glock!


Post like this make me wish there was a "unlike" button. Lol just kidding.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> Post like this make me wish there was a "unlike" button. Lol just kidding.


There is. Like his post then an unlike option will pop up. You can then unlike his post. It will make you feel better.


----------



## fastwater

loweman165 said:


> Post like this make me wish there was a "unlike" button. Lol just kidding.


You love it!


----------



## ezbite

loweman165 said:


> Post like this make me wish there was a "unlike" button. Lol just kidding.


better watch out, those old 1911 guys will gang up on you..


----------



## MIGHTY

Anyone remember this? One man trapped in an airport that was taken over by German terrorists all armed with Glocks... who will come out on top????


----------



## ezbite

I like this video better..


----------



## ezbite

and I remember the first time I shot a GLOCK too..


----------



## Drm50

Think a couple hundred years from now they will be digging up our " Ruins" Those professor
types. They will come up out of the dirt with a old hardcase, when they open it there will be a
1911 in good usable condition. They open another case and it's full of goo, like sheep snot. They
can't figure out what's in the case. Then one guy who is a expert on ancient fishing tackle thinks
it's the residue from decomposed twister tails. Only when they get it back to the lab and XRay it
do they see the 9mm cartridges that had been preserved by the pastic muck and figure out that
it was a Glock. This bums them out because a intact Glock would be priceless. The 1911 no big
deal, it's still being made and used all over the world.


----------



## MIGHTY

I noticed that little hiccup right at the 2 minute mark in that video you posted ez....guy fires 2 rounds in one outfit then it cuts to him wearing a different outfit and emptying a mag. He should get better at editing videos when his glock has a malfunction


----------



## ezbite

it was a different gun too, so im guessing it was edited like that to show no matter which GLOCK you shoot it's "smooth as butter"..


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> and I remember the first time I shot a GLOCK too..


Sitting in the bathtub playing with a rubber ducky counts I guess.


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> and I remember the first time I shot a GLOCK too..


Yes...and you made the news that day too:
https://bearingarms.com/bob-o/2015/04/30/ohio-man-negligent-discharge-bathroom/


----------



## ezbite

It's in the mail..


----------



## boatnut

.


----------



## boatnut

.


----------



## laynhardwood

MIGHTY said:


> Fixed it for you...


Buhahaha I have not been on much lately but this is some funny stuff. I needed a good laugh. I'll ride or die with any one of my Colt's.


----------



## ezbite

A.K.A 1911 day...


----------



## Drm50

Ez you got it wrong. The lipstick is for Glock guys who run into 1911s. You'll need it to kiss your
butt good-bye.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER




----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

EZ trying out his new glockomole recipe.... looks done to me.


----------



## MIGHTY

^^^^awesome


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Ez’s New “California compliant” Glock...


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Fished today, had one throw back..


----------



## fastwater

^^^^^^
You guys are all crazy!


----------



## MIGHTY

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Fished today, had one throw back..
> 
> 
> View attachment 270445


 Strongpersuader, looks like you found the sinker I was using while catfishing over the weekend. Lost 2 fish in the same snag and after the first one I was out of lead sinkers so something had to be sacrificed.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

fastwater said:


> ^^^^^^
> You guys are all crazy!


Is ok. Ezbite will come back with something strong. Guarantee it.


----------



## ezbite

*I BET IT STILL SHOOTS......*


----------



## Yakphisher

ezbite said:


> View attachment 270567
> 
> 
> *I BET IT STILL SHOOTS......*[/QUOTE Like a ford pinto or most like any fords.....its disposable and meaningless junk!


----------



## ezbite

Even I think this is funny..


----------



## fastwater

^^^^^^


----------



## ezbite




----------



## fastwater

Hmmm...me thinks from the looks of his Glocks that they have caught plasprosy.
That is leprosy of plastic.


----------



## Drm50

Now that they outlawed plastic drinking straws I herd Glocks are next on the list. I can't wait for
the 1st of the month, got a NIB series 70 Colt 1911 on the way. Blue steel & walnut grips, dripping
with class. Have a set of adjustable sights & matching front waiting on it.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ezbite said:


> View attachment 272373
> View attachment 272375


VERY NICE


----------



## ezbite

Drm50 said:


> Now that they outlawed plastic drinking straws I herd Glocks are next on the list. I can't wait for
> the 1st of the month, got a NIB series 70 Colt 1911 on the way. Blue steel & walnut grips, dripping
> with class. Have a set of adjustable sights & matching front waiting on it.


I hate you..


----------



## ezbite




----------



## Wallace1

Excellent！


----------



## Flathead76

Wallace1 said:


> Excellent！


I would rather shoot a Glock than visit that website that your advertising. That ain't saying much.


----------



## Drm50

You know what they say in the Good Book. It is better to set a Glock on fire than curse the darkness. 
Book of Dan: verse #1


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 272375


What a sad day. Smiths laying beside legos.


----------



## Yakphisher

I'm glad I like Springy Xd's instead. hehe!


----------



## Drm50

Breaking News on Fox. Ezi you have got a reprieve for awhile. It was just announce the Liberal
Left fanatics are going for balloons next. Gives you time to trade off the Glocks for some Hi Points.

When my 1911 series 70 comes in I will let you hold it, but you have to wash your hands first.


----------



## ezbite




----------



## Drm50

FOUL, EZI you used this one once before.


----------



## ezbite




----------



## ezbite

Drm50 said:


> View attachment 273183
> FOUL, EZI you used this one once before.


My bad it was late


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> View attachment 273185


----------



## Yakphisher

So.....whose hands the joke is in?


----------



## cincinnati

Every time I look @ this, I'm reminded of this....






....a thread about nothing....& I own a Glock!


----------



## bobk

Drm50 said:


> View attachment 273183
> FOUL, EZI you used this one once before.


What do you expect from a LEGO fan.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 273139


----------



## Drm50

A guy just told me Glock has a Blue Label program for Vetrans. If you are a Vet you can get $100
discount under the Blue Label program. I thought about this awhile and called them up. I ask
them if I could have $100 worth of LeBatts Blue instead of a Glock discount. They hung up on
me before I could tell them I would be willing to take some Molsens Golden as a substitute.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

they should have sold ya the labatts for 575 and gave ya a glock....then you woulda had somthing


----------



## fastwater

With the new pup, found a good use for your Glocks EZ


----------



## ezbite




----------



## Drm50

It's been awfully quiet over here. I think we got all them Glock Jockeys or they ODed on Pink
Squirrels.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Yea I’m thinking they gave up...threw in the towel..


----------



## Misdirection

Popular Mechanics: When the Singer Sewing Machine Company Built the Best .45 Pistol Ever Made.
https://www.popularmechanics.com/mi.../singer-sewing-machine-company-45-pistol-gun/

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brahmabull71

The sad part is, the only Glock that will ever be purchased for $414,000 is one someone like Pdiddy (or whatever that turd’s name is) has had in a stupid rap video. Not because of it superior craftsmanship like the old Singers used to protect our great nation!


----------



## loweman165

Brahmabull71 said:


> The sad part is, the only Glock that will ever be purchased for $414,000 is one someone like Pdiddy (or whatever that turd’s name is) has had in a stupid rap video. Not because of it superior craftsmanship like the old Singers used to protect our great nation!


You think that Singer sold for $414k because of "superior craftsmanship"? Now that's funny.


----------



## Drm50

The govt. shuffled a lot of companies around for production purposes during WW2 era. The Singers
sell high because of small number produced. A couple other companies made small runs of them
too. I think Savage & High Standard. Some of these were test batches to see output and tolerances
When I was in Army from training to RVn the bulk of 1911s were Remington Rand. I saw a few Colts & Ithacas. Thing is most of these pistols had been refurbished and were no longer original.
I have owned dozens of GI 1911s, back before they were cool. I only have had one original 1911
that was all matching parts. It was pristine and Navy marked. I would guess it followed somebody
home before it was issued. Back in late 60s- early 70s a new stock Colt 1911 was about $100 at
retail. Nice blue, walnut grips, ect. A GI would bring $40-$50. I remember when I was a kid around
55-56, my dad had a friend who had a GI that followed him home from WW2. He wanted a Savage
22 Hornet. I remember him being put out that the gun shop would give him practically nothing for
the 1911 on trade against the new Hornet. I think Hornet was around $50 at the time. The CMP
1911 are going for &1K? Not from me, the only value they have is sentimental. I have never had
the chance to shoot a GI 1911 that was in gently used condition. They are capable of doing the job
they were intended for, which makes them a expensive range toy.


----------



## bobk

Drm50 said:


> View attachment 276507
> It's been awfully quiet over here. I think we got all them Glock Jockeys or they ODed on Pink
> Squirrels.


Most of the plastic fan boys are busy trying to sight their legos in. Too busy to talk right now. I saw ez gathering more ammo yesterday. He’s just plain nuts for liking those glocks.


----------



## MIGHTY

Dang DRM a all correct mint navy marked M1911 would be worth stupid money today. They didn’t make very many that were actually marked “model of US Navy” on the slide (1912-1915 around 15,000). On top of that, a correct navy is a tricky bird to determine. Some years the rampant colt pony at the back of the slide was circled, some it wasn’t. Some guns had serif lettering on the rollmarks. The high polish oil finish was only used up to serial number 2400, etc etc. You’d have to go by the serial number to determine what is “correct” for that firearm. An interesting fact is Colt actually charged the navy $0.50 extra to mark each slide navy rather than army. During WWII all guns were marked model of us army but certain serial number ranges were issued to the navy and are worth more to collectors. Savage made a 45 caliber pistol for testing which competed against the 1911 before if eventually won the job for military use. The singers are cool and a lot of people think of them as the holy grail of military 1911/a1’s. Only 500 made and around 70 +/- known to exist today, but try finding a correct numbers matching slide/frame 1938 colt m1911a1 or a JSB marked colt 1911a1 from 1945. Plenty of rare guns out there but more people know about the singers.


----------



## Drm50

I was set up at small local show and a kid came up to me with that pistol in a bank bag. He called
me by first name and told me his uncle had given him the gun to sell and buy a good 22 pistol. He
had guys cold trailing him. He said uncle put $300 value on the pistol and people were offering him
$150-$200. He ask me what it was worth because a guy had offered him a used Ruger for the 1911
and $50 boot. I gave him $300 on the spot. My Bro took it home with him to look it over. He called
me and said this is one you should keep. I didn't, sold it the next day for a tidy sum at same show.
I kinda wish I had kept it but you can't keep them all- still have bank bag. Guy that bought it was
in agreement that it had never been fired. Any one of those guys following him around could have
bought that pistol for $300. That's what happens when you get greedy. I later found out the kid
was suppose to look me up because I had dealt with the uncle before. He named the price and I
payed it, end of story. These deals happen less and less because of Internet, everyone knows everything with a push of the button. There are more old desirable guns coming on the market
because heirs have no use for them, but they all have IPhones to check up on prices. Which is OK
except for one thing, there is no condition button on the IPhones.


----------



## MIGHTY

Good point DRM. With all the info available online the people that fake any old/rare/valuable firearm have everything they need to try to rip off anyone they can.


----------



## Drm50

I don't run into fakes as much as guys with Xgun, book says mint $1K. There is no inbetween they
think their gun at 60% condition is a $1K gun. I just was in a deal with a guy that was going to
trade me a stock Colt series 70, 1911 with some minor carry wear for a pistol I had $800 tag on.
I pulled the pistol and held it for six weeks, that was agreed up front. Then his minor carry wear
1911 looked like it had been drug down a gravel road. It had deep gouges in slide and frame and
had been badly pitted at one time. I think the guy went shopping fot the cheapest Colt /70 he could
find to trade to me. I have never seen a 1911 in that shape. Needless to say I didn't trade and the
guy had the nerve to be peeved at me for backing out. I had this happen last year when I had a
JM Marlin 1894SR rifle for sale. I noted I would take a Ruger#3 in 375w on even trade and even
condition which was near mint. A even trade money wise. Guy went on Gun Broker and over paid
for a beater, $600 for a $400 gun and tried to trade it to me for $900 rifle. He also was miffed I
turned him down. I may have come over in a boat but it wasn't last night.


----------



## MIGHTY

Lol that’s the way it goes....whenever someone is trying to sell something it’s always “I’d say 85% condition at minimum”.


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> View attachment 276541
> 
> Most of the plastic fan boys are busy trying to sight their legos in. Too busy to talk right now. I saw ez gathering more ammo yesterday. He’s just plain nuts for liking those glocks.



sally, sally, saaally...


----------



## Drm50

The president of the Glock Fan Club.


----------



## ezbite

sad to see em gooooooooo.....


----------



## Drm50

What was that funny looking Black thing that guy was pointing at me. I thought he was offering me
a Pez.


----------



## loweman165

^^^ those Marines are about to pull their Glocks for the 21 gun salute. 
Honestly how could a company price gouge the public for soo many years and still be failing so badly? Must be from building such quality products.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 276627
> 
> 
> sad to see em gooooooooo.....


Damn, comments like that from a military boy. Susan, susan, suuuuusan


----------



## fastwater

loweman165 said:


> ^^^ those Marines are about to pull their Glocks for the 21 gun salute.
> Honestly how could a company price gouge the public for soo many years and still be failing so badly? Must be from building such quality products.


It's my understanding that if they use Glocks for a 'salute' they have the shot blast/report of 1911's taped, put over loud speakers and timed correctly to make the report sound cause of all the misfires when using Glocks.


----------



## bobk

Yep, the 21 gun salute takes hours if they use glucks.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Yep, the 21 gun salute takes hours if they use glucks.


...and the report usually sounds like a bunch of spring loaded toy dart guns going off.


----------



## ezbite




----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> View attachment 277237
> View attachment 277239


Hmmm...a Tupperware party.


----------



## Brahmabull71

ezbite said:


> View attachment 277237
> View attachment 277239


EZ, you and my little girls would get a long great...you both love to play with plastic 

Man up Nancy!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

ezbite said:


> View attachment 277237
> View attachment 277239


Wow!! If you melt all those down you will have enough plastic to make ya a big wheel! Gettin that visual? EZ on a big wheel...


----------



## Drm50

The President of Glock Fan Club on the way to Glock sale EZ tipped him to.


----------



## ezbite

look at all da haters, funny thing about if is if you added up all the ammo from all of your 1911 mags, you might fill 2 Glock mags


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ezbite said:


> View attachment 277237
> View attachment 277239


AHHHHHHHH HEAVEN.....


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 277237
> View attachment 277239


I’m not sure what is uglier in that picture


----------



## MIGHTY

Despite what the mall ninjas on the Glock forums tell ya EZ, those won’t work on your self guided hunt. You can’t drop an elk at 200 yards with one of those.


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> AHHHHHHHH HEAVEN.....


Yep


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> View attachment 277269
> View attachment 277271
> View attachment 277273
> 
> Yep


anchors belong over in the boats and motors forum


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> View attachment 277237
> View attachment 277239


EZ I hope that's an old picture, those look like 2015 prices.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bobk said:


> View attachment 277269
> View attachment 277271
> View attachment 277273
> 
> Yep


wrong must be dyslexic.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ezbite said:


> View attachment 277237
> View attachment 277239


those prices are a tad high at mvsg the 43 is 499 27 26 525 19 520 on sale 475


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> View attachment 277269
> View attachment 277271
> View attachment 277273
> 
> Yep


The last guys I saw holding rigs like that were the same guys I left wondering "how'd that G34 make me look so stupid?"


----------



## Drm50

No son, it's not a Glock, we carry real guns.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

who the hell is norman rockwell


----------



## ezbite

Saugeye Tom said:


> who the hell is norman rockwell


some OLD guy that has a crush on 1911's


----------



## ezbite

loweman165 said:


> EZ I hope that's an old picture, those look like 2015 prices.


nope, Wednesday's price. he is rather high priced too, but I go to him because he cuts me a deal sometimes, not often, but sometimes. him and my father used to work together, drink over at the house and ride Harleys..


----------



## joebertin

Saugeye Tom said:


> who the hell is norman rockwell


You're showing your youth here Tom. Rockwell was a very famous American artist, whose paintings exuded "character". This is one reason he never painted a Glock. The other reason is that he died four years before the first Glock was made.

Had he lived to see a Glock, I'm certain that he'd refuse to paint one... as Glocks have no "character".


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

This is Norman, All of his “American Culture” art is awesome. And yes he’s an American author and he carried a 1911.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER




----------



## loweman165

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> View attachment 277593
> This is Norman, All of his “American Culture” art is awesome. And yes he’s an American author and he carried a 1911.


This guy carried a 1911 AND smoked a pipe...two bad habits. The fact that this artist carried one means nothing. You guys are reaching.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

joebertin said:


> You're showing your youth here Tom. Rockwell was a very famous American artist, whose paintings exuded "character". This is one reason he never painted a Glock. The other reason is that he died four years before the first Glock was made.
> 
> Had he lived to see a Glock, I'm certain that he'd refuse to paint one... as Glocks have no "character".


lmao i had his collection when i was young


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

loweman165 said:


> This guy carried a 1911 AND smoked a pipe...two bad habits. The fact that this artist carried one means nothing. You guys are reaching.


Haha! Your not reading between the lines per say. Both true American icons. Glock is.... uhhh... ummm.. foreign... and foreign plastic at that.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> The last guys I saw holding rigs like that were the same guys I left wondering "how'd that G34 make me look so stupid?"


Not a chance. Those “rigs” are made to hunt with. That glock may be nice for popping steel but no way it’s going to drop a deer at 100 yds like the 10mm 1911’s will.

What glass you have on your 34?


----------



## bobk

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> View attachment 277593
> This is Norman, All of his “American Culture” art is awesome. And yes he’s an American author and he carried a 1911.


Norman’s pipe has better
lines than the glock.


----------



## loweman165

Mines stock with open sights. Maybe an optic eventually but at 46years young my eyes haven't started failing me yet.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> Mines stock with open sights. Maybe an optic eventually but at 46years young my eyes haven't started failing me yet.


I got 10 on ya. Just wait.


----------



## fastwater

C4 plastic explosives:









Glock plastic explosives:


----------



## ezbite

fastwater said:


> C4 plastic explosives:
> View attachment 277833
> 
> 
> Glock plastic explosives:
> View attachment 277835


huhuhuhuhuhu.....


----------



## joebertin

loweman165 said:


> This guy carried a 1911 AND smoked a pipe...two bad habits. The fact that this artist carried one means nothing. You guys are reaching.


Rockwell out lived the average man of the time by 14 years. The pleasure of the pipe provided some of the desire to live. The protection and security of carrying the 1911... the ability to live.

Girly Glock men will not understand this.


----------



## loweman165

So now smoking tobacco provides desire to live? What a dumb thing to say. But your right I must not understand. Neither does the thousands of police and army personnel around the world that protect thier life and the life of civilians with thier Glock. All just silly "girly men".


joebertin said:


> Rockwell out lived the average man of the time by 14 years. The pleasure of the pipe provided some of the desire to live. The protection and security of carrying the 1911... the ability to live.
> 
> Girly Glock men will not understand this.


----------



## MIGHTY

Right but the veterans of WW1, WW2, Korea, Vietnam, and some in Desert Storm do.....


----------



## ezbite

play nice loweman 165, we both know the mentality of these 8 pound pistol carriers, after all "IT SAVED MANKIND"


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> play nice loweman 165, we both know the mentality of these 8 pound pistol carriers, after all "IT SAVED MANKIND"


Lol, I'm just stirring the pot. Thread started getting a little stale . plus it's so easy to rattle thier chains.


----------



## Drm50

Not only do Glocks have no character, they have no class and no soul. They are just black like a
dolls eyes.


----------



## Drm50

Not only do Glocks have no character, they have no class and no soul. They are just black like a
dolls eyes.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> Lol, I'm just stirring the pot. Thread started getting a little stale . plus it's so easy to rattle thier chains.


Speaking of rattling.... have you heard a glock when you rack the slide?


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> play nice loweman 165, we both know the mentality of these 8 pound pistol carriers, after all "IT SAVED MANKIND"


You are dead to me.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> C4 plastic explosives:
> View attachment 277833
> 
> 
> Glock plastic explosives:
> View attachment 277835


I really used to like you


----------



## Saugeye Tom

MIGHTY said:


> Right but the veterans of WW1, WW2, Korea, Vietnam, and some in Desert Storm do.....


Storm....mostly plastic


----------



## Drm50

Storm, mostly Beretta m92s except the special OPs outfits.


----------



## MIGHTY

Saugeye Tom said:


> Storm....mostly plastic


 right that’s why I said “some”.....heck there’s still m1911/a1’s on active duty in the military today. Also, was the m9 plastic back then?


----------



## Drm50

MIGHTY said:


> right that’s why I said “some”.....heck there’s still m1911/a1’s on active duty in the military today. Also, was the m9 plastic back then?


No, they were steel. At the time some special units were looking at H&Ks that were plastic and I
remember Kimber got a contract for 1911s. I knew a Marine who was connected with the trails that
ended up adopting the M92. He said and I've herd it from other sources, that the contract for the
M92s was awarded for political purposes not merits. State Dept. wanted Italy to get contract. Ruger
Colt and S&W had pistols submitted in those trails. I also remember the American companies were
filing joint action case over this. I don't know how it came out.


----------



## MIGHTY

Ive heard similar stories Drm but let the plastic boys cling to the “out dated” slogan that all the tacticool YouTube jockeys ramble on with


----------



## Drm50

There were never any plastic m92s. Just a short time ago the military annouced they were replacing m92 with a SIG which is a plastic pistol. It will take some time to get the SIG into general
issue. Combat Arms MOSs will get new pistol first and support troops will still be using m92s.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Best use for the 1911.....throw it at em when you see the whites of there eyes.


----------



## joebertin

loweman165 said:


> So now smoking tobacco provides desire to live? What a dumb thing to say. But your right I must not understand. Neither does the thousands of police and army personnel around the world that protect thier life and the life of civilians with thier Glock. All just silly "girly men".


Yeah, I was one of those guys... in the USAF... in 1971 during Vietnam. The first I'd ever seen an M-16 was when we had to qualify at the range. None of the guys were familiar with them, and all were amazed that they were made of "plastic". The forearm was different back then, it was triangular in shape, and painted. Couldn't really tell what it was made of, aside from the fact that it wasn't wood like the M-14. The apprehension disappeared after shooting it. 300 yards with a peep sight, so easy to shoot.

The 1911 was "the pistol", and our wrenches were made of steel.

I believe that the tools are still made of steel... and more accurate when thrown than a 1911.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

EZ’s new carry weapon..


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER




----------



## STRONGPERSUADER




----------



## STRONGPERSUADER




----------



## ezbite

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> EZ’s new carry weapon..
> 
> View attachment 278441


so? whats the problem.lol.


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> so? whats the problem.lol.


One thing for sure...Mr Grizz will have a hard time digesting it.


----------



## Drm50

Let me see your Glock do that!


----------



## MIGHTY




----------



## fastwater

MIGHTY said:


> View attachment 278601


I KNEW IT!!!
EZ is a closet 1911 lover.


----------



## cincinnati

fastwater said:


> One thing for sure...Mr Grizz will have a hard time digesting it.


Mr Grizz will belch & leave that thing for the scavengers.


----------



## ezbite

MIGHTY said:


> View attachment 278601


Man you got waaaaay too much free time .lol.


----------



## MIGHTY

Took all of 90 seconds


----------



## Drm50

The perfect Country Western Bear backup pistol.


----------



## ezbite

Drm50 said:


> View attachment 278697
> The perfect Country Western Bear backup pistol.


Are those knuckles for when it jams?? Then those should come standard on ALL 1911's


----------



## Drm50

No, knucks are when you come up against a Glock. There is no sense wasting ammo. You just
thump them with knucks and move on. Leaves no carbon foot print and is green friendly. It does
leave lumps but you can't have everything.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

ezbite said:


> Are those knuckles for when it jams?? Then those should come standard on ALL 1911's


Those are for the glock guys in just a pistol whipping contest... Plastic.. Steel... you get the picture.


----------



## bobk

MIGHTY said:


> View attachment 278601


Open your eyes Tom. It's not a glock. It won't explode.


----------



## MIGHTY

bobk said:


> Open your eyes Tom. It's not a glock. It won't explode.


 He’s just taking his time to aim at that elk that’s 400 yards away


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bobk said:


> Open your eyes Tom. It's not a glock. It won't explode.


Aint you sposd to be selling somthing...ya know working????


----------



## Saugeye Tom

MIGHTY said:


> View attachment 278601


LMAO just pulled a mama cass choked on my ham sammich


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> Aint you sposd to be selling somthing...ya know working????


Shhhhh


----------



## Drm50

I was a teenager first trip to mountains. I had 44mg, loops with 24/ 44mags, pouch with 12 extra
300 mags, Buck folder in belt case, hunting knife- all this on gun belt. Carrying 300mg rifle with
6x scope at about 9lbs. The first night we came back in I reduced my load. Kept the Buck folder and 5 extra rounds for rifle. You get crawling around in that thin air and you won't be wanting to
carry around anything you don't need. That's when I was a teen, just carrying a 9lb rifle out there
would kill me now.


----------



## ezbite

Finally a store that knows what a 1911 is really worth.. couple hundred bucks in scrap metal seems right...


----------



## Drm50

Ezi, if you don't get one of these, the bear will be picking you out of his teeth with slivers of your
Glock.


----------



## MIGHTY

Got a couple of those saved myself Drm! Don’t see cool ads like these anymore though. Now it’s about how many flashlights you can hang off of your tacticool firearm


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Ok I finally figured out the real reason why EZ loves his Glocks...


----------



## mike oehme

I like my colt 1911, I'm a traditionalist. I'll post pics later if its not shut down


----------



## mike oehme

dishwasher safe


----------



## loweman165

Drm50 said:


> View attachment 279949
> Ezi, if you don't get one of these, the bear will be picking you out of his teeth with slivers of your
> Glock.


45acp in bear country? Ha! We all know you cant go into bear country with anything less than a S&W 460 at the very least! You guys must not read enough gun forums...*sarcasm *


----------



## Drm50

Here is bear picture taken by Glock owner. We haven't herd from him in awhile. Maybe phone went
dead or something. You will notice droplets on boots aren't slobber. We will title this picture SOL.


----------



## Drm50

View attachment 280079
Here is bear picture taken by Glock owner. We haven't herd from him in awhile. Maybe phone went
dead or something. You will notice droplets on boots aren't slobber. We will title this picture SOL.


----------



## ezbite

Drm50 said:


> View attachment 280079
> Here is bear picture taken by Glock owner. We haven't herd from him in awhile. Maybe phone went
> dead or something. You will notice droplets on boots aren't slobber. We will title this picture SOL.


aw just look at that big old pumpkin head target, 2 taps from the GLOCK 40 and down goes grizzly... one would do it for sure, but 2 to be safe.


----------



## $diesel$

Never seen the such. What the heck is that, Drm50, and what cal?

LMFAO, a .40 won't drop a Cub if you stick it in his ear. Hahahahahahaha


----------



## Drm50

If you are talking about Colt poster it's just a 1911 in 45acp.


----------



## $diesel$

Ez, if you believe 1 or 2 rounds from a .40(i don't care who produced it) will stop a griz, perhaps you may be interested in this swampland i have for sale in Arizona?
LMdoubleFAO!


----------



## $diesel$

No, the one with knuckles on it.


----------



## Drm50

That particular picture has been photo shopped to shorten the gun. The real one is a stock govt
1911 in 45acp. I have also seen a Commander like this also in 45 but nickel plated.


----------



## MIGHTY

In EZ’s defense, he did say 2 shots in that pumpkin head.


----------



## ezbite

$diesel$ said:


> Ez, if you believe 1 or 2 rounds from a .40(i don't care who produced it) will stop a griz, perhaps you may be interested in this swampland i have for sale in Arizona?
> LMdoubleFAO!


I do believe 2 shots from a 10mm will in fact kill a bear, 2 shots into that bears head at that range will do the job and you can keep your swampland, unless it loaded with frogs, then we can talk. by the way, where did you get I was referring to a .40 cal? I clearly said 10mm in my reply.

a Glock 40 is a 10mm pistol


----------



## loweman165

https://www.americanhunter.org/arti...ishermen-from-raging-grizzly-with-9mm-pistol/
Stranger things have happened. Or maybe the story's BS?


----------



## fastwater

Not that I would knowingly go into bear country with a 9mm for it being my intended bear sidearm...but here are a few more 9mm kills. Along with a few more cals:
https://www.ammoland.com/2018/02/de...tols-97-success-rate-37-incidents-by-caliber/


----------



## $diesel$

Sorry, EZ. I'm not on the glock bandwagon. Yes a 10mm will put him down, but not a .40 cal. My mistake and i apologize. I'm a bit of a hand gun freak and it gets under my skin when so many guys OVER rate the h**l out of their favorite round. IMO, 40 cal is the most over rated.


----------



## $diesel$

loweman165 said:


> https://www.americanhunter.org/arti...ishermen-from-raging-grizzly-with-9mm-pistol/
> Stranger things have happened. Or maybe the story's BS?





fastwater said:


> Not that I would knowingly go into bear country with a 9mm for it being my intended bear sidearm...but here are a few more 9mm kills. Along with a few more cals:
> https://www.ammoland.com/2018/02/de...tols-97-success-rate-37-incidents-by-caliber/


Looks like i'm wrong, but lets just say i'd have to SEE the .40 kill one with my own eyes.
And why would anyone with ANY common sense go into bear country with anything less than maximum stopping power. And like the fella said in the article, shot placement is aways first.


----------



## Drm50

Actually in situation like the picture, you could make mr. Bear deathly sick with a 22. A 10mm
would scuff it proper..............if it was chambered in a quality firearm such as a 1911.


----------



## Dovans

Drm50 said:


> Actually in situation like the picture, you could make mr. Bear deathly sick with a 22. A 10mm
> would scuff it proper..............if it was chambered in a quality firearm such as a 1911.


Ohhh I think a S&W M610 would be proper as well...


----------



## ezbite

Drm50 said:


> Actually in situation like the picture, you could make mr. Bear deathly sick with a 22. A 10mm
> would scuff it proper..............if it was chambered in a quality firearm such as a 1911.












*JUST KEEP SIPPING THAT 1911 KOOL-AID 

OH YEA!!*


----------



## Dovans

Too me the Kool-Aid saying....Funny. I said that to my Store manager the other day... "Your drinking the Kool Aid from corporate"... she had no idea what it meant.


----------



## MIGHTY

Yea we’re the one drinking the “1911’s are outdated and heavy and don’t hold as many rounds” kool-aid......


----------



## Drm50

Yea, Yea after 107 years you develope a taste for Kool-Aid. Been on it so long can't make the
switch to Glocks and Fizzies.


----------



## ezbite

Bet you'll never see a shirt like this with "1911" above the words "21st century technology" haha! 

Man I love laundry day, it's when my Glock shirts make me feel all fuzzy and warm...


----------



## Drm50

Talk about warm & fuzzy, I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## ezbite

Drm50 said:


> View attachment 280191
> Talk about warm & fuzzy, I know exactly what you mean.


but, but mine is a real shirt...


----------



## Drm50

The Glock Fan Boys on way to EZs for a fashion show.


----------



## $diesel$

How bout that .357 Sig? I was watching some ballistic gel tests the other day. That Sig round pretty much out-did or equaled all the others it was up against.


----------



## MIGHTY

357 sig is a heck of a round


----------



## Dovans

MIGHTY said:


> 357 sig is a heck of a round


Had a Glock 357 sig.. Very nice indeed..


----------



## ezbite

I'll stick with the 10mm without a slight hesitation..


----------



## Drm50

Stock loading 10mm is bailing a heavier bullet at same speed as lighter 357 SIG. That makes 10mm the winner for bear busting.


----------



## $diesel$

Drm50 said:


> Stock loading 10mm is bailing a heavier bullet at same speed as lighter 357 SIG. That makes 10mm the winner for bear busting.


I never intended to insinuate the Sig over the 10mm. All the 10 is an auto .41 mag. Just say'n, the Sig is an impressive little round.


----------



## MIGHTY

Same here diesel


----------



## cincinnati

Amusing how anybody thinks that bear is just gonna let you climb a tree & take careful aim. Talking to my barber recently, who did quite a bit of bear hunting in his youth. He said that he has nightmares about bears rushing out of the brush.


----------



## MIGHTY

Buddy of mine just got back from hunting black bear in Maine. Said their guides carried large caliber revolvers along with his 45-70.


----------



## $diesel$

How bout a 3 1/2" slug gun?"


----------



## Drm50

All the wardens, cops, ect carry 12g slugs as bear protection. At attack ranges a slug is a lot of
power. I don't know want kind of slugs they use. Blacks are killed with slugs all the time. Big bears
would be harder to stop with Foster slugs. I have never got to hunt big bears but I think back ups
for bear attacks are a lot like the ever popular snake gun. I have shot a good many Copper Heads,
Rattlers and a few Cotton mouth. Never shot one out of being attacked. It's the one you don't see
that will lay teeth to you. I wonder how many bear attacks have successfully ended with a pistol?
I know it happens, if I was hunting around bear territory I would be carrying a rifle big enough to
definitely get the job done. This is a potential life or death situation I would carry guns that I had
complete confidence in their function. There is also two kinds of attacks. One where you are aware
of the bear and are ready for it if it decides to attack. The second is one charging from fairly close
that you didn't see. Like the snake this type of attack is hard to stop with anything.


----------



## fastwater

Drm50 said:


> All the wardens, cops, ect carry 12g slugs as bear protection. At attack ranges a slug is a lot of
> power. I don't know want kind of slugs they use. Blacks are killed with slugs all the time. Big bears
> would be harder to stop with Foster slugs. I have never got to hunt big bears but I think back ups
> for bear attacks are a lot like the ever popular snake gun. I have shot a good many Copper Heads,
> Rattlers and a few Cotton mouth. Never shot one out of being attacked. It's the one you don't see
> that will lay teeth to you. I wonder how many bear attacks have successfully ended with a pistol?
> I know it happens, if I was hunting around bear territory I would be carrying a rifle big enough to
> definitely get the job done. This is a potential life or death situation I would carry guns that I had
> complete confidence in their function. There is also two kinds of attacks. One where you are aware
> of the bear and are ready for it if it decides to attack. The second is one charging from fairly close
> that you didn't see. Like the snake this type of attack is hard to stop with anything.


Don't know what kind of slugs they currently carry but according to the brother of a friend of mine that lives outside of Anchorage, the wardens up in Alaska were using Brenneke's about five years ago. Maybe they still are.

And I agree ...if I'm going into black bear country, I'll be packing a sidearm in 44, 45lc or 41mag. The later two cals. loaded with loads in the hotter end of the spectrum with hard cast projectiles.
Going into brown bear country it would be from the 454casull on up to the 500.
Whatever the heaviest was I was the most efficient with.
Here's a really good article about sidearm carry in both black and brown bear country.


----------



## MIGHTY

Don’t try this with plastic.


----------



## Drm50

Not to worry , the Glock boys don't need more than plastic to open envelope of Kool-Aid


----------



## Drm50

Not to worry , the Glock boys don't need more than plastic to open envelope of Kool-Aid


----------



## ezbite

MIGHTY said:


> View attachment 280417
> Don’t try this with plastic.


psssss, GLOCK shooters just yell "GET OFF MY BOTTLE" and the cap pops off...


----------



## Drm50

This is Glock Fan Boy beverage bottle, the reason they are addicted to plastic and proof that Glocks SUCK.  Checkmate.


----------



## MIGHTY

http://www.outdoorhub.com/news/2017/02/23/thats-happens-bring-gun-snake-fight/ Saw this just now on another forum and immediately thought of our friend EZ. This 10 second video shows a wild animal charging a Glock owner..... I guess it is a good thing they hold all that ammo if that’s how Glock guys shoot. Luckily he made it back to his car and no animals were harmed in the making of this video. Luckily for mr. snake he ran into a Glock owner.


----------



## fastwater

Drm50 said:


> View attachment 280449
> This is Glock Fan Boy beverage bottle, the reason they are addicted to plastic and proof that Glocks SUCK.  Checkmate.


Gonna be hard to beat that one.


----------



## ezbite

Drm50 said:


> View attachment 280449
> This is Glock Fan Boy beverage bottle, the reason they are addicted to plastic and proof that Glocks SUCK.  Checkmate.


wooo, good old Drm50 musta had 2 pots of coffee today, that guy is on his game today...


----------



## $diesel$

*LOL!!!*


----------



## ezbite

Hit the gun show today and they had this great hat I just couldn't pass on... just perfection


----------



## bobk

That’s one hot mess of ugly right there.


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> That’s one hot mess of ugly right there.


He might be ugly, but dang it, I'll bet he's reliable!!


----------



## fastwater

loweman165 said:


> He might be ugly, but dang it, I'll bet he's reliable!!


If I were a betting man...I'd bet 'he' is much more reliable than the Glock he carries.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> That’s one hot mess of ugly right there.


Ever notice how our looks seem to resemble the guns we carry?
And we all know what they say a Glock looks like!


----------



## loweman165

fastwater said:


> Ever notice how our looks seem to resemble the guns we carry?
> And we all know what they say a Glock looks like!


Yeah ruggedly handsome and tough as nails.


----------



## fastwater

loweman165 said:


> Yeah ruggedly handsome and tough as nails.


Yes...they are !

New very popular carry platform exclusive to Glocks.
It's called the super concealment 'Glock In the Sock' carry:


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> He might be ugly, but dang it, I'll bet he's reliable!!


Hey, I was talking about the hat. Don’t be bashing your glock brotherhood like that.


----------



## Drm50

The Glock Fan Boys have been very quiet over here. I sent recon up around their club house. I figured they were in there brain storming for a come back after I fetched them a TKO. I was
wrong, doesn't seem to be much " movement" in Glock HQ.


----------



## ezbite

Well boys, I broke out the finest blade in the land today just for a little show and tell.. Glock not only makes the best sidearms, they make the sweetest blades around too... enjoy my friends, enjoy.....


----------



## Dovans

Did not know that..


----------



## joebertin

Great accessory to have when the plastic gun won't go bang...


----------



## MIGHTY

^^^^ best comment I’ve seen in a while


----------



## fastwater

You are teaching Dio very bad habits.


----------



## Flathead76

ezbite said:


> Well boys, I broke out the finest blade in the land today just for a little show and tell.. Glock not only makes the best sidearms, they make the sweetest blades around too... enjoy my friends, enjoy.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 282453
> View attachment 282455


How do you sharpen plastic?


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> Well boys, I broke out the finest blade in the land today just for a little show and tell.. Glock not only makes the best sidearms, they make the sweetest blades around too... enjoy my friends, enjoy.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 282453
> View attachment 282455


LMAO, I thought it was Rambo for a minute. Knife is good idea when you irratate something shooting at it with a Glock, a last ditch weapon is smart thinking. Also handy for prying out jams.


----------



## CStone

This is good comedy!!!


----------



## Drm50

Yea, picture is a trailer for new action movie "Rambutt". Stallone will be standing in unemployment
line when this hits the big screen. I hope EZ remembers us when he makes it big.


----------



## MIGHTY

Is that actually a tacti-cool Glock bayonet for your new 10mm?


----------



## ezbite

i see somebody has had their COFFEE... damn haters


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> View attachment 282519
> 
> 
> i see somebody has had their COFFEE... damn haters


I had my Bunn blow up and am running on a single shot Keurig until I get to Wally World and get
me a 12 cupper.


----------



## fastwater

Fair warning EZ...even with your new Taiwan made Glock knife, NEVER mess with a true coffee connoisseur that just had their Bunn blow up.


----------



## Dovans

Took me years to get a different coffee maker then a Bunn. Now I wont go back. I like that Hot Hot coffee you get from a good coffee maker


----------



## ezbite




----------



## CStone

Yeah


----------



## Flathead76

ezbite said:


> View attachment 282643


It's crazy that one round of ammo contains more metal than a glock.


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> View attachment 282643


NO YOU DIDN'T...


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> View attachment 282643


That's what happens when you dont set your purse down before you shoot.


----------



## fastwater

loweman165 said:


> That's what happens when you dont set your purse down before you shoot.


Only a Glock owner would even think such a thing.


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> Only a Glock owner would even think such a thing.
> View attachment 282657


Gift for ez when he makes it to the top of the hill in his pretty boots.


----------



## ezbite

Even the pellet pistols are more reliable than a 1911 (and in more demand too).


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER




----------



## STRONGPERSUADER




----------



## STRONGPERSUADER




----------



## STRONGPERSUADER




----------



## Flathead76

bobk said:


> Gift for ez when he makes it to the top of the hill in his pretty boots.


Flatlanders actually need to carry plastic guns to reach the top of the hill. Problem is it takes another two trips to get ammo to load the gun. Metal is just too heavy.


----------



## Flathead76

ezbite said:


> View attachment 282759
> 
> 
> Even the pellet pistols are more reliable than a 1911 (and in more demand too).


Probably hits as hard as it's big brother...


----------



## Drm50

Reminds me of the time back in 70s. One of first big box stores in our area had sporting goods dept. I went in one day and they had a S&W pellet gun in case. The price on it was $139.95. I had
never seen one before they had just come out but I had no interest in a expensive pellet gun. As
I moved down the case there was a S&W 9mm, priced $19.95. I immediately took advantage of
the sale price.


----------



## hatteras1

Found a gun safe for your Glock


----------



## loweman165

Deleted: wrong thread.


----------



## hatteras1




----------



## ezbite

hatteras1 said:


> View attachment 282897


If you zoom in you can read on that green can....

"Real pistols only"


----------



## loweman165

I'm curious, does jealousy come free with every 1911 purchase


----------



## MIGHTY

Why would a 1911 owner be jealous of an inferior design/firearm???


----------



## loweman165

^^^this^^^ this right here is what I'm referring to.


----------



## Drm50

Not even the Grinch would carry a Glock. In recent interview he gives the Glock the thumbs down.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

loweman165 said:


> I'm curious, does jealousy come free with every 1911 purchase


It’s not that we’re jealous.. when it comes to guns we just prefer to buy metal with plastic.. not buy plastic with metal....


----------



## ezbite

loweman165 said:


> ^^^this^^^ this right here is what I'm referring to.


*LIKE, LIKE and LIKE!!!*


----------



## hatteras1

(If you zoom in you can read on that green can....

"Real pistols only" )
_______________________________________________________________
Yea, but it's on the bottem, right next to the Made in Taiwan


----------



## fastwater

loweman165 said:


> I'm curious, does jealousy come free with every 1911 purchase


Nope...honesty does.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Nope...honesty does.


----------



## hatteras1

Glock G45 experimental


----------



## ezbite

hatteras1 said:


> Glock G45 experimental
> View attachment 283461


that looks to have a grip safety, not a safe action safety..


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER




----------



## fastwater

^^^and here are a few that were made in honor of a portion of era they were used in along with honoring those that used them:


----------



## ezbite

Wth is Rosco benson? It doesn't ring a bell like Gaston Glock does..


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> ^^^and here are a few that were made in honor of a portion of era they were used in along with honoring those that used them:
> View attachment 283665
> View attachment 283667


Pretty safe queens that will still jam


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Glaston Glock.... hmmm... let’s see.. Oh yea! That guy!! Along with plastic guns he invented this also. Make sure you read all of it lmao. I get it now! I wonder what the average partical size is for any given Glock owners? 


*TREATMENT OF VAGINITIS*
Publication number: 20170136060
Abstract: Treatment of vaginal mycoses, bacterial vaginoses, and other forms of the vaginitis (inflammation of the vagina) by clinoptilolite having a particle size of between 0.2 and 10 ?m. Clinoptilolite, when used externally, is effective in the treatment of these vaginal disorders in mammals and humans, and also for restoring a healthy vaginal microbiota. The clinoptilolite may be used with one or more of the following adjuvants: pharmaceutically acceptable carrier materials, viable microorganisms and/or extracts thereof, nutrients for the healthy vaginal microbiota (e.g. lactose, etc.), and/or substances which favorably influence the vaginal environment for the healthy vaginal microbiota (e.g. estradiol, organic acids, etc.). The composition used may be applied locally, preferably in one of the following administration forms: foam, suppository, vaginal tablet, ovule, gel, aerosol, powder, rinse, douche, cream/ointment, or suspension.
Type: Application
Filed: November 11, 2016
Publication date: May 18, 2017
Inventor: Gaston GLOCK


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

^^^^^ straight from the patent website and also know as Glock Owners Syndrome.


----------



## ezbite




----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> View attachment 284625


"I'll be back" you got me at disadvantage. Got me a $9.99 Wally World coffee maker that blew up
in less than a week. Back to single shot coffee maker. Also using Yukon is cruel and unusual punishment. I've got 5 grandkids do you know how many times I have been forced to watch this
cartoon. It calls for Jack not coffee.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

ezbite said:


> View attachment 284625


Haha! Good one EZ!


----------



## hatteras1

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> ^^^^^ straight from the patent website and also know as Glock Owners Syndrome.


----------



## hatteras1




----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

hatteras1 said:


> View attachment 284727


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Just in time for the holidays...


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER




----------



## STRONGPERSUADER




----------



## ezbite

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> View attachment 284751
> Just in time for the holidays...



Laugh all you want, but I want one of those..


----------



## hatteras1

Meanwhile...... Outside the Glock factory


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> Laugh all you want, but I want one of those..


That's no surprise.


----------



## MIGHTY

Let’s all take a moment today to remember the attack on Pearl Harbor. Honor all of the brave men and women who were called duty with a quality American made 1911 on their hip!!!!


----------



## hatteras1

MIGHTY said:


> Let’s all take a moment today to remember the attack on Pearl Harbor. Honor all of the brave men and women who were called duty with a quality American made 1911 on their hip!!!!












Thank's Mighty


----------



## MIGHTY

One of my goals in life hatteras, to make that trip and take it all in.


----------



## hatteras1

Hope you get to make that trip!!


----------



## Drm50

hatteras1 said:


> View attachment 284909
> 
> Meanwhile...... Outside the Glock factory


That is called the Glock Gene Pool.


----------



## ezbite

MIGHTY said:


> Let’s all take a moment today to remember the attack on Pearl Harbor. Honor all of the brave men and women who were called duty with a quality American made 1911 on their hip!!!!


Most naval pilots actually carried .38's


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> Most naval pilots actually carried .38's


That's true, you can't trust squibs with anything more technical than a brick.


----------



## MIGHTY

Many pilots opted to not carry a sidearm period. Incase of a situation where they had to bail out they wouldn’t have to worry about getting a holster caught on something.


----------



## loweman165

Stocking stuffer for all you closet Glock lovers out there.
https://store.teamglock.com/2019-glock-calendar.html


----------



## hatteras1

Hey EZ... Better hurry before they run out!


----------



## ezbite

hatteras1 said:


> View attachment 285159
> 
> Hey EZ... Better hurry before they run out!


let me know where that's at, im gonna buy a few thousand dollars worth at that price


----------



## hatteras1

(Found this hidden in another forum)


----------



## ezbite

hatteras1 said:


> View attachment 285437
> 
> (Found this hidden in another forum)


Stalker....


----------



## hatteras1

ezbite said:


> Stalker....


Gotta admit.......it was funny!!!


----------



## loweman165

Watch the Glock save the day at 4:40.


----------



## bobk

I know this has been a fun thread and all but that jack wagon should be in jail for shooting that moose. What a tool..


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> I know this has been a fun thread and all but that jack wagon should be in jail for shooting that moose. What a tool..


I dont know where this happened but in Alaska they claim moose injury more people than Grizzlies and Black bears combined. 
That being said, he did shoot a bit late. I personally would have shot when that thing climbed up on the sled with me.


----------



## joebertin

Having a close encounter with a large animal that you're not hunting is quite an experience. I was turkey hunting years ago, and had such an experience with a 10 point pre-rut buck. By the time he got within eight feet of me, I pointed the shotgun at him, and he bolted. He was one of the nicest bucks I've ever seen. Fortunately, neither of us got hurt.


----------



## Drm50

In 70s went Spring Bear in Ontaio and had a week of terrible weather, didn't see jack. Went trout
fishing in late August. I was up a small stream that only averaged 20' wide. Having a lot of fun catching small trout. I came around a sharp bend and a Black Bear was fooling around in wood that
had washed up. Water was only 3' deep, and I just backed up the way I came. I don't think it ever
saw me. When I got down the stream about 100yds I started yelling and gave 1/2 hour before I
started fishing back up stream. Didn't see it again but had a few "scares" when assorted small animals took off through brush. The following year in same area they had a Black kill several people
in a few days. This made article in major magazines at the time. I never really worried about Black
Bear before that. We always had a hard time locating bear and never thought about running into
them by accident. Back then you couldn't tote a pistol in Canada.


----------



## hatteras1

While on a fishing trip in Port Loring, my buddy said, Hey, there's a dog on the porch.. It took me a minute, as I couldn't understand how a dog could so far out from the nearest house. I said how big?? Roger said , "well, he stood up and i'd say about 7 feet"
… They swear to this day that I asked where do you want the back door?? I have no clear memory of that!!


----------



## hatteras1

"WHAT!!!....... a Glock!!!.......ah fuuuuuuuuuuudddggee!!!


----------



## loweman165

Think this is right up Ezbites alley:
https://dreamtshirtshop.com/1-gl0c0lds05?s=gildan-18500&c=Black&p=BACK


----------



## ezbite

loweman165 said:


> Think this is right up Ezbites alley:
> https://dreamtshirtshop.com/1-gl0c0lds05?s=gildan-18500&c=Black&p=BACK


its not too late fellas... im an exter large


----------



## Drm50

Extra Large you say? Do you want the Glock logo on front or back?


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> its not too late fellas... im an exter large


You’re exter alright.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> Think this is right up Ezbites alley:
> https://dreamtshirtshop.com/1-gl0c0lds05?s=gildan-18500&c=Black&p=BACK


Everyone should have one of these in their backpack. One never knows when they will run out of toilet paper .
Thanks for the tip loweman.


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> Everyone should have one of these in their backpack. One never knows when they will run out of toilet paper .
> Thanks for the tip loweman.


You seem extra grouchy this morning , you must have woke up and saw the snow.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> You seem extra grouchy this morning , you must have woke up and saw the snow.


I’d be extra happy to see snow. None here in southern Ohio. The darn coyotes woke me up at 3:30 this morning. Whole bunch of them out the back door. I’m am grouchy and tired.


----------



## loweman165

I hope you "put them to sleep" for waking you up.


----------



## ezbite

View attachment 287135
Just in case you lasses would like to get me an after Christmas gift, I wear large..


----------



## fastwater

Leggings and heels to match:


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

View attachment 287175


I hear all the glock fanboys are wearing these now


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

And these leggings... is that a gun Eze or are you just glad to see me?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> View attachment 287177
> View attachment 287175
> 
> 
> I hear all the glock fanboys are wearing these now


Tried em...they chaff me


----------



## loweman165

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> View attachment 287177
> View attachment 287175
> 
> 
> I hear all the glock fanboys are wearing these now


I feel like I staired at that picture I little longer than I should have.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> I feel like I staired at that picture I little longer than I should have.


It’s just a pistol.


----------



## fastwater

^^^Now that's funny...don't care who ya are! ^^^


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Glock 43 x coming soon


----------



## loweman165

Glock 48 being introduced as well. Looks like a 10 round single stack?
Idk, I'm not sold on these "x" models personally. The 19, 17 and 34 fill my 9mm needs. They seem to be short on new ideas, just mix matching now.


----------



## Popspastime

Been away from the plastic guns for a while now, can you shoot the X loads yet in them?


----------



## loweman165

https://us.glock.com/a-perfect-fit
IDK maybe the g48. I can kinda see the purpose. If I did buy one it would be about 6th on a long list.


----------



## ezbite

Perfection....


----------



## fastwater

^^^Maybe in Indonesia or...Guatemala.
What's those things hanging out of the mag wells ?
Looks like those hunks of plastic are pooping or something.


----------



## ezbite

Ma


fastwater said:


> ^^^Maybe in Indonesia or...Guatemala.
> What's those things hanging out of the mag wells ?
> Looks like those hunks of plastic are pooping or something.


Mag extensions, machined aluminum, usually add 2-4 rounds. I'm not a big fan of them for ccw, but I do have a few for the range. Don't hate.. it's ugly, unlike this works of art..


----------



## hatteras1

ezbite said:


> Ma
> 
> Mag extensions, machined aluminum, usually add 2-4 rounds. I'm not a big fan of them for ccw, but I do have a few for the range. Don't hate.. it's ugly, unlike this works of art..


Gotta have mag extensions, so when they jamb, you ain't gotta pick them up cause they give you extra's


----------



## Popspastime

The guy at the table of the gun show called "Glock Repair Shop" says those are good so you can find them when the frame comes apart and pieces fall all over the floor. Usually people paint them orange.


----------



## fastwater

hatteras1 said:


> Gotta have mag extensions, so when they jamb, you ain't gotta pick them up cause they give you extra's


So let me get this straight hatteras1...
...Are you saying that on say an average 10rd mag for any other semi auto like Colt,Springfield, Ruger etc that due to so many misfires/hang fires with Glocks, they have extension mags holding 14 rds so the Glock _might _fire at least 10 out of the 14rds.?


----------



## Popspastime

fastwater said:


> So let me get this straight hatteras1...
> ...Are you saying that on say an average 10rd mag for any other semi auto like Colt,Springfield, Ruger etc that due to so many misfires/hang fires with Glocks, they have extension mags holding 14 rds so the Glock _might _fire at least 10 out of the 14rds.?


There's new Glock ammo now comes in a box of 72.. so you can get at least 50 to work.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 288907
> Perfection....


I must say. I like the updated hammer extension. That plastic device might pound a nail now.


----------



## hatteras1

fastwater said:


> So let me get this straight hatteras1...
> ...Are you saying that on say an average 10rd mag for any other semi auto like Colt,Springfield, Ruger etc that due to so many misfires/hang fires with Glocks, they have extension mags holding 14 rds so the Glock _might _fire at least 10 out of the 14rds.?


Only on sunny days. Rainy day...no way. Better off just throwing the bullets at them!!


----------



## loweman165

Popspastime said:


> The guy at the table of the gun show called "Glock Repair Shop" says those are good so you can find them when the frame comes apart and pieces fall all over the floor. Usually people paint them orange.


I find it suprising that your taking the word of a gun show "gun smith". After his expert advice did he offer you some jerky?


----------



## ezbite

Oh


loweman165 said:


> I find it suprising that your taking the word of a gun show "gun smith". After his expert advice did he offer you some jerky?


 he got some jerky alright...


----------



## ezbite

Styling...


----------



## Drm50

You Glock Fan boys don't realize Glocks have no class. It doesn't matter what you hang on them or
what color they are.


----------



## fastwater

^^^Yep...you can put a tux on a turd...but it's still a turd.


----------



## loweman165

fastwater said:


> ^^^Yep...you can put a tux on a turd...but it's still a turd.


Be careful, there's a bunch of sensitive guys on here that will be offended with you calling a 1911 a turd. Just a heads up.


----------



## fastwater

Here's my puppy:








If I didn't clean the yard up for a couple days and dropped this in the yard








How the heck would I ever find it?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Here's my puppy:
> View attachment 289081
> 
> If I didn't clean the yard up for a couple days and dropped this in the yard
> View attachment 289083
> 
> How the heck would I ever find it?


The smell?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Glock haters anonymous meeting at my place ...10 easy....bite steps...


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> Glock haters anonymous meeting at my place ...10 easy....bite steps...


Darn I’m out of town or I would be there.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Hey boyz... its here...on my way tonight...ez bite. ya want one for cc?


----------



## Popspastime

If they were free I wouldn't own one.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Popspastime said:


> If they were free I wouldn't own one.


Pops....see post 1305!!!!


----------



## Popspastime

Ok what time.. I'm in


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Pops....see post 1305!!!!


I think you ought to have this meeting this Friday night right before the snow hits. That way those attending can bring their good guns(Colts, Springers, Rugers, Sigs etc) and since they will be snowed in at your house for the weekend...by Monday morning you will surely have melted all your Glocks in the burn pit. 
Studies have shown that it usually takes 24-48 hours of intense therapy and being around good guns for a Glock owner to finally see the light.


----------



## Popspastime

I'll bring one of each.. but NO GLUCKS.. yes GLUCKS


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> I think you ought to have this meeting this Friday night right before the snow hits. That way those attending can bring their good guns(Colts, Springers, Rugers, Sigs etc) and since they will be snowed in at your house for the weekend...by Monday morning you will surely have melted all your Glocks in the burn pit.
> Studies have shown that it usually takes 24-48 hours of intense therapy and being around good guns for a Glock owner to finally see the light.


WHO IS THIS


----------



## fastwater

^^^^^^


----------



## Yakphisher

Look what I found in the snow....yep a glockturd POS but I wouldn't use it for dear life because they would malfunction like liberal POS with TDS! Carry on cupcakes!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Yakphisher said:


> Look what I found in the snow....yep a glockturd POS but I wouldn't use it for dear life because they would malfunction like liberal POS with TDS! Carry on cupcakes!
> View attachment 289881


Won't that 1911 rust in the snow??


----------



## laynhardwood

I sure missed a lot of fun on this thread! I’d have brought some Colt’s to the party.


----------



## loweman165

I think we shut those Colt guys down pages ago.


----------



## bobk

We are still here.


----------



## loweman165

^^that looks like they cut a 1911 in half ^^


----------



## Drm50

That mate is what I call a gun. Very nice, I haven't owned one yet. I wish I had kept a Commander
when I had a sack of 1911s. I have a S&W M&P Target 38sp that I put up for trade for Colt 45 in
Commander or smaller. Have lots of offers but all clones, no Colts.


----------



## ezbite

Yakphisher said:


> Look what I found in the snow....yep a glockturd POS but I wouldn't use it for dear life because they would malfunction like liberal POS with TDS! Carry on cupcakes!
> View attachment 289881


we appreciate your participation, but easy on the politics please..


----------



## ezbite

laynhardwood said:


> View attachment 290231
> View attachment 290233
> I sure missed a lot of fun on this thread! I’d have brought some Colt’s to the party.


all those need are 5 foot of chain and 150' of rope and you could got perchin'


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> View attachment 290243
> We are still here.


I bet that'd be good for driving a splitting wedge into a big old log..


----------



## ezbite

now that there is a beautiful weapon.


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> we appreciate your participation, but easy on the politics please..


Let's keep this Glock vs 1911 debate on the intellectual level. If you don't have a good zinger you can't party with the big dogs, stay under the porch with the pups & Mossbergs.


----------



## laynhardwood

ezbite said:


> View attachment 290281
> 
> 
> now that there is a beautiful weapon.


I like your recyclable firearm man. I bet that’s probably great for a paper weight.


----------



## laynhardwood

bobk said:


> View attachment 290243
> We are still here.


How reliable has that defender been for you? I know it’s a Colt and probably ultra reliable just wondering. In my experience, the short barrel Kimber 1911’s aren’t worth two squirts.


----------



## bobk

Its been very reliable. Not any problems at all. Actually my kimber ultra carry has been just as good.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 290281
> 
> 
> now that there is a beautiful weapon.


That thing is as ugly as the wood decking it’s laying on. Couldn’t you find a better picture on google?


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> I bet that'd be good for driving a splitting wedge into a big old log..


Yep, and it wouldn’t shatter like your gluck.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> ^^that looks like they cut a 1911 in half ^^


I have huuuuge hands.


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> View attachment 290281
> 
> 
> now that there is a beautiful weapon.


That's exactly what Stevie Wonder said.


----------



## bobk

Drm50 said:


> That's exactly what Stevie Wonder said.


Lmao, been sick as a dog. Thanks for helping cough up some goo.


----------



## ezbite

Drm50 said:


> Let's keep this Glock vs 1911 debate on the intellectual level. If you don't have a good zinger you can't party with the big dogs, stay under the porch with the pups & Mossbergs.


And the mossbergs.. you must be into your second pot


----------



## ezbite

By the way.. I mean that as probably the greatest quote I've ever read..


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> Lmao, been sick as a dog. Thanks for helping cough up some goo.


So you're choking up .45?


----------



## ezbite

I know you've seen it.. but look at it.. G40 is awwweeeesome.. yep I still shoot it, thinking about trying stippling.. by the way.. 10mm baby


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> I have huuuuge hands.


I know the truth sally.. .45?? Whaaat??


----------



## ezbite




----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> So you're choking up .45?


I’ll save ya some.


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> And the mossbergs.. you must be into your second pot


EZ, you haven't seen new Mossberg plastic pistols? I don't think I would sell my Glock Stock over them. I don't know yet if they will be bubble packed or come in tear off rolls. There is only one end of plastic pistol market open. That's for the cheapest.


----------



## ezbite

Yea yea yea I saw em, won't lie to ya either. I hunted and shot a trap league with a moss 9200 probably best shotgun to shoulder I've ever had.. killed many deer with that sucker too. However the barrel split one day while shooting trap.. I had no idea why, damn thing just quit moving. So I guess the moral of my story is moss isn't junk, but it's not a reliable weapon either


Burkcarp1 said:


> Sheep....


----------



## Drm50

I have to give Glocks credit for one characteristic. In sub zero temps they won't stick to your hand.


----------



## bobk

Drm50 said:


> I have to give Glocks credit for one characteristic. In sub zero temps they won't stick to your hand.


But if you drop them they will shatter into a million pieces.


----------



## fastwater

Yes...too hot they melt...too cold they shatter.
Glocks were surely designed for those in mind that do not spend to much time outside in inclement weather. They were designed mostly to carry by those that stay inside playing video games during inclement weather.


----------



## ezbite

fastwater said:


> Yes...too hot they melt...too cold they shatter.
> Glocks were surely designed for those in mind that do not spend to much time outside in inclement weather. They were designed mostly to carry by those that stay inside playing video games during inclement weather.


please pass that bottle to me..


----------



## loweman165

fastwater said:


> Yes...too hot they melt...too cold they shatter.
> Glocks were surely designed for those in mind that do not spend to much time outside in inclement weather. They were designed mostly to carry by those that stay inside playing video games during inclement weather.


Too hot they melt?




Your 50 rounds a month will never do it.


----------



## Dovans

I find this impressive.


----------



## Drm50

It is impressive but not practical. Who is going to run that many rds through a pistol. Most any 1st rate pistol is capable and would only be subject to breakage.


----------



## loweman165

Drm50 said:


> It is impressive but not practical. Who is going to run that many rds through a pistol. Most any 1st rate pistol is capable and would only be subject to breakage.


Ah, so you admit that Glock is a "1st rate pistol "? My job is done, close the thread.


----------



## Drm50

In plastic Glock is probably #1. Overall durability and life span compared to steel pistols, no. That however is apples and oranges. From a practical standpoint you have to give up durability for the
gain in the weight of the pistol. Also the only people that would wear out a pistol are those who are engaged in firing thousands of rounds on a range. These extended firing tests whether for a Glock or a Colt 1911 are sales gimmicks. They can be done if everything goes right and that's the video you are going to see. Not ones that had stoppages and breakage.


----------



## Drm50

The Ruger P series pistols had a good reputation for number of rounds fired without stoppage. This
was in Military trails back in 80s. I'm not fond of them because they don't fit me. This is probably one of the most underrated pistols made. It was rumored that the 92 Berretta was awarded military contract for political reasons. I wonder if the Military has bent the class curve for requirements of the plastic pistols? The only real users of pistols in military are Special Ops. The bulk of pistols issued would be more worn buy continual field stripping and cleaning than by rounds fired.


----------



## fastwater

Drm50 said:


> In plastic Glock is probably #1. Overall durability and life span compared to steel pistols, no. That however is apples and oranges. From a practical standpoint you have to give up durability for the
> gain in the weight of the pistol. Also the only people that would wear out a pistol are those who are engaged in firing thousands of rounds on a range. These extended firing tests whether for a Glock or a Colt 1911 are sales gimmicks. They can be done if everything goes right and that's the video you are going to see. Not ones that had stoppages and breakage.


^^^^^More true words were ever written.
Even HiPoint mixes up batches of KoolAid containing extended firing vids for the viewing public to drink. 
All hype!
Flat worn out quality firearms just don't exist with the normal shooter. Someone that makes a living shooting everyday may wear one out if they shoot that same pistol everyday... or an older range gun can get worn out. But the average shooter, even a bit more higher than average shooter will never wear one out.


----------



## Drm50

I have better than 20 S&W revolvers that are second hand. About half from original owners. Most of the center fire guns hadn't had 100rds through them and are 30-40yrs old. Lots of guys bought a
pistol on a whim or Dirty Harry Syndrome type thing and didn't shoot them much because of ammo expense. Buying used handguns is similar to buying used Corvetts. The owner either ran the snot out of it or didn't bring it out in the rain. Their seems not much inbetween except fore police trade ins.


----------



## MIGHTY

All I gathered from that video was after 500 rounds (some 1911 guys say this is normal break in period) there was a major failure. Also the metal slide held up but the plastic frame melted. Cool vid!


----------



## fastwater

Agree again Drm50.
And wouldnt you agree that even LE trade ins often are not worn out...just beat up cosmetically. I've had a few X LE pistols over the years. Both revolvers and semi-auto. 
While they looked like they might have been dragged behind a tractor, the internal mechanics and function were fine.


----------



## Drm50

I wouldn't bet money against a Hi point coming out on top in this type test. It's nothing but a pogo stick on a handle. If the extractors held up it would give everything else a run for the money. Do I want one, no.


----------



## Drm50

fastwater said:


> Agree again Drm50.
> And wouldnt you agree that even LE trade ins often are not worn out...just beat up cosmetically. I've had a few X LE pistols over the years. Both revolvers and semi-auto.
> While they looked like they might have been dragged behind a tractor, the internal mechanics and function were fine.


Yes, I sold guns to local PDs and they had very little functional wear. Small PDs don't put a lot of
money in practice pot. I got out just about the time autos were completely taking over. I was getting 686s back on trade that only had right hand grip panel and butt wear. That's usually what
the trade ins were like. Always got a shoe box gun that someone took apart and couldn't get back together. Result of guy not knowing his limitations and didn't need stripped to that point to clean.
These big outfits that sell to law enforcement have good deals on LEO trade ins that are mechanically in very good shape.


----------



## loweman165

I guess to be fair and since I own both I'll post this as well. As guessed it runs all 1000 rounds nonstop without any issues except being too hot to handle.





By the Way, I find all of this a HUGE waste of ammo.


----------



## fastwater

Here's some Hi Point KoolAid for ya.
Watch until the end.
And remember, this was their last of three torture test on this pistol...didn't watch the first two.


----------



## loweman165

^^ I like his shield ^^. I've seen a few of thier videos, very entertaining. Their not afraid to beat the s#!t out of a gun. They have a Mosin Nagant torture test video that I like. Tried to blow it up filling the case to the top with pistol powder, jamming a bullet in it, then firing it. Didn't blow up.


----------



## ezbite

View attachment 293763
My new coffee cup..


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> View attachment 293763
> My new coffee cup..


Would be blasphemy to waste good coffee in that cup.


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> View attachment 293763
> My new coffee cup..


Looks like a solid, reliable coffee cup that will NEVER malfunction.


----------



## MIGHTY

As long as you don’t like your coffee very hot......unless they got wise and didn’t make it out of plastic so it doesn’t melt


----------



## Brahmabull71

ezbite said:


> View attachment 293763
> My new coffee cup..


What material is the cup made out of?


----------



## fastwater

Brahmabull71 said:


> What material is the cup made out of?


Same as Glucks...recycled plastics of ALL kinds that's been everywhere one could imagine. 
Would be hard drinking coffee out of that cup when you're constantly thinking about where all that recycled plastic had been that it was made of.


----------



## mrtwister_jbo

rover likes glock's


----------



## fastwater

mrtwister_jbo said:


> rover likes glock's


^^^made with the same material Nylabones are made out of.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 293763
> My new coffee cup..


That’s not going to keep coffee cold.


----------



## Drm50

That ain't for coffee, it's for sipping Pink Squirrels.


----------



## fastwater

:


Drm50 said:


> That ain't for coffee, it's for sipping Pink Squirrels.


Nope...no coffee for that cup unless it would be one of them fu-fu whip cream and cherry latte drinks with a pink flamingo straw stuck in it.


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> :
> 
> 
> Nope...no coffee for that cup unless it would be one of them fu-fu whip cream and cherry latte drinks with a pink flamingo straw stuck in it.


I guess you’ve seen how ez glock drinks his juice.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> I guess you’ve seen how ez glock drinks his juice.


Hmmm...please tell me he doesn't stick his little pinky finger out when he's sipping his KoolAid.


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> I guess you’ve seen how ez glock drinks his juice.


with vodka sally, with vodka (tito's)


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> with vodka sally, with vodka (tito's)


No doubt sipped through one of those illegal plastic drinking straws.


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> Hmmm...please tell me he doesn't stick his little pinky finger out when he's sipping his KoolAid.


Oh he sticks his pinky way out. He’s just not right.


----------



## fastwater

Hmmm...that's just not good...scary too!
I think I may have found his pic but still not able to post it.


----------



## cincinnati

Drm50 said:


> No doubt sipped through one of those illegal plastic drinking straws.


In Florida last month. Don't know whether it's now law or not, but most restaurants were offering either “cardboard straws” or no straw @ all. The cardboard straws suck the moisture right out of your lips.


----------



## ezbite

I can't post photos either?? I got one of bobk safe and let me tell you he has perfection inside


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> I can't post photos either?? I got one of bobk safe and let me tell you he has perfection inside


Those Colts are perfect aren’t they?


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> I can't post photos either?? I got one of bobk safe and let me tell you he has perfection inside





bobk said:


> Those Colts are perfect aren’t they?


Just doesn't get any better than Colts!
EZ said that about seeing 'perfection' in your safe with a hint of envy didn't he?


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> Those Colts are perfect aren’t they?


Yep... perfect anchors, nice and HEAVY...


----------



## Popspastime

Starting to get that Plasti stinch in the room again, let me interject some new steel beauty. Just a taste.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Perfection
View attachment 296893


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> Perfection
> View attachment 296893


What is that?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bobk said:


> What is that?


Who is this


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Tis my baby


----------



## bobk

Give the kids toy back. ST


----------



## boatnut

.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

boatnut said:


> .
> View attachment 298579


AND THEN THEY both wanted to marry me....


----------



## loweman165

^^They giggle like that cuz they know thier about to get lucky.


----------



## Drm50

I think they figured out their virginity was not in danger.


----------



## ezbite

Sweet...


----------



## fastwater

Yes it is!
But...as usual from Glock, it won't shoot worth a crap as is. The wrist support is not properly mounted. With a little tweaking/modification and removing the slide a fella could make a reliable shooter out of it like this:


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> View attachment 299369
> Sweet...


You gotta stop posting pictures like this! Its not even fair anymore. What can they come back with except the same picture of a 118 year old pistol. I was gonna post a picture of my glock on the hood of my Tundra but im afraid id have to look at a 1911 on the hood of a model T and then have some delusional poor sole try to convince me that was where technology should have stopped. 
Theres just too much sadness in the world to have to feel sorry for these guys too. Please ezbite, think of their feelings for once.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

fastwater said:


> Yes it is!
> It won't shoot worth a crap as is but with a little tweaking/modification and removing the slide a fella could make a reliable shooter out of it like this:
> View attachment 299373


Lmao! Now that’s funny AND new! Good one FW.


----------



## fastwater

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Lmao! Now that’s funny AND new! Good one FW.


Well...SP, we all know if it's made by Gluck it's gonna have designs flaws. Hence the 'edit' to the original post:



fastwater said:


> Yes it is!
> But...as usual from Glock, it won't shoot worth a crap as is. The wrist support is not properly mounted. With a little tweaking/modification and removing the slide a fella could make a reliable shooter out of it like this:
> View attachment 299373


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

All good FW, the Glock fanboys are gonna love you. You just created the groundwork for the new Glock 70.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Or 50, or 49, or 62... anyway good job!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

But redesign it with a hinge so you can fold it in half. Hell, they might name it after you then.


----------



## fastwater

They already do! 
You and I need to go to work on designing that new...well call it the Gluck 70 1/32 model.
We need to start saving our plastic milk, pop jugs...along with all other plastics for a big 'melt down'.
Of course, being made of plastic it will be impossible to make it look...or shoot as good as a 1911.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Cool I have some black spray paint and a few cabinet hinges laying around. I’ll dig deep into my ingenuity and see if I can find a few recessed hinges. Longer Barrel tho. Those Glock fanboys like em longer.


----------



## ezbite

loweman165 said:


> You gotta stop posting pictures like this! Its not even fair anymore. What can they come back with except the same picture of a 118 year old pistol. I was gonna post a picture of my glock on the hood of my Tundra but im afraid id have to look at a 1911 on the hood of a model T and then have some delusional poor sole try to convince me that was where technology should have stopped.
> Theres just too much sadness in the world to have to feel sorry for these guys too. Please ezbite, think of their feelings for once.


that's a GREAT idea, think I'll post a few photos of perfection on the hood of my 4Runner


----------



## fastwater

^^^Please do not disgrace that fine ride in that manner.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> that's a GREAT idea, think I'll post a few photos of perfection on the hood of my 4Runner


Make sure the engine has cooled and do it now while it’s still cold outside. You don’t want your plastic perfection to melt. That would be hilarious.... I mean horrible.


----------



## fastwater

^^^


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> Make sure the engine has cooled and do it now while it’s still cold outside. You don’t want your plastic perfection to melt. That would be hilarious.... I mean horrible.


----------



## fastwater

^^^ 
Thanks EZ...laughed out loud on that one.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 299505


All I have is time right now.


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> All I have is time right now.


You might want to clean those rusty 1911's then, just don't hurt yourself picking those anchors up...


----------



## boatnut

.


----------



## boatnut




----------



## ezbite

That's not a 1911 boys..


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 299689
> 
> That's not a 1911 boys..


Even the dog can’t look at the thing.


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> Even the dog can’t look at the thing.


Dogs name is milo and he ain't looking at the Glock..


----------



## loweman165

She doesn't need that thing, I SURRENDER!!


----------



## Lil' Rob

Blue top and blue eyes...even the dog's eyes look amazingly blue.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Had a blued eyed buddy shoot one of those credit card, plastic guns once... one eye blew to the left and one eye blew to the right...


----------



## Drm50

She will probably have regrets she sold herself and go into a convent to try to get absolution. I can tell by her eyes that she is thinking, what kind of pervert would pay me to hold this thing? I hope she can be saved before she crosses into the dark side. If she doesn't get out now we will see her posing with a Mossberg.


----------



## loweman165

^^well we'll know when she hits rock bottom when she has trades the dog for a cat and has a 1911 in her hand.


----------



## loweman165

Dupe


----------



## loweman165




----------



## ezbite

Oooooh I bet you 1911 gals got yer panties all bunched up now.. hahahaha.. even the Chuckster knows perfection...


----------



## ezbite

loweman165 said:


> ^^well we'll know when she hits rock bottom when she has trades the dog for a cat and has a 1911 in her hand.


Hahahaha


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 300629
> Oooooh I bet you 1911 gals got yer panties all bunched up now.. hahahaha.. even the Chuckster knows perfection...


Just another fan boy like R Lee. Pay them big bucks to be robots for the toy makers. Chuckster knows cash.


----------



## ezbite




----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> Just another fan boy like R Lee. Pay them big bucks to be robots for the toy makers. Chuckster knows cash.


Oh sally... all that hate is gonna give you a stroke..


----------



## ezbite

Lil' Rob said:


> ..even the dog's eyes look amazingly blue.


This is really a scary statement...


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

ezbite said:


> View attachment 300629
> Oooooh I bet you 1911 gals got yer panties all bunched up now.. hahahaha.. even the Chuckster knows perfection...


I’ve always like this guy wayyyyyy better than Chucky.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER




----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

And when he’s done...


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

He’s been know to carry other American made, non-plastic icons also. He don’t know karate like Chucky. But he knows Colt, Smith, and Wesson.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Do ya like that? Well... do ya punk?


----------



## loweman165

Oh Boy! This is sure to put the 1911 guys into a tizzy. 
https://us.glock.com/en/press-release/news-page/chuck
Now what'd you gotta say!?!


----------



## loweman165




----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> Oh sally... all that hate is gonna give you a stroke..


No hate here. You fan boys make fun of the “old” 1911 and then hire a 79 yr old dude to promote plastic. It’s actually pretty funny. He must be so confused.


----------



## joebertin

bobk said:


> View attachment 300835
> View attachment 300837
> View attachment 300839
> View attachment 300841
> 
> No hate here. You fan boys make fun of the “old” 1911 and then hire a 79 yr old dude to promote plastic. It’s actually pretty funny. He must be so confused.


Picture #3 is actually a Beretta. Also a great all metal pistol...


----------



## Drm50

You Glock Fan Boys need to give me some material to work with. This, your grandma wears army boots comebacks are boring.


----------



## Drm50

That reminds me of a story I once herd. Seems a handsome young outdoorsman traded his 1911 in on a Glock. Excited with his new gun he went straight to the range and tried it out. Slide blew off and took a eye out. The young man was so self conscious of loosing his eye he dropped out of going to dances and such. The guys he worked with wanted to help him out so they whittled him up a wooden eye. Then they talked him into going to the town dance. He was still a little backward and was afraid the good looking girls would turn him down. He spied a homely girl with a hair lip sitting by herself. He decided to take a chance and ask her to dance. He said " miss would you dance with me ?" She replied " would I - would I" to wich he replied Hair lip- Hair lip and ran from the dance.
He still sits at home with Elmers glue trying to piece his Glock back together. A sad tale but true. This story was told to me by a traveling cigar salesman.


----------



## bobk

Lmao, that’s funny stuff.


----------



## fastwater

loweman165 said:


> Oh Boy! This is sure to put the 1911 guys into a tizzy.
> https://us.glock.com/en/press-release/news-page/chuck
> Now what'd you gotta say!?!


Sometimes...things aren't always as they seem to be. The above, claiming Chuck Norris endorsed Glucks cause Glucks are so great is most likely a prime example.
Some say the real reason CN endorsed Glucks is he is very EPA conscientious, wears these, knows these are now recycled and made into Glucks:

https://www.treehugger.com/clean-technology/adult-diapers-clog-landfills-too.html

He wants to do his part recycling plastics.
This just shows what a great guy he is and I surely commend him for his efforts.


----------



## Drm50

bobk said:


> Lmao, that’s funny stuff.


Not my best stuff but felt I had to stir the pot over here a little. All I been hearing is crickets.


----------



## joebertin

Drm50 said:


> You Glock Fan Boys need to give me some material to work with. This, your grandma wears army boots comebacks are boring.


Not gonna happen...

Picking out stylish shoes, outfits and polishing your nails requires considerable concentration. Leaving little time for humor or rational thought about firearms. Hence the selection of a Glock to go along with the fashion statement.


----------



## loweman165

fastwater said:


> Sometimes...things aren't always as they seem to be. The above, claiming Chuck Norris endorsed Glucks cause Glucks are so great is most likely a prime example.
> Some say the real reason CN endorsed Glucks is he is very EPA conscientious, wears these, knows these are now recycled and made into Glucks:
> 
> https://www.treehugger.com/clean-technology/adult-diapers-clog-landfills-too.html
> 
> He wants to do his part recycling plastics.
> This just shows what a great guy he is and I surely commend him for his efforts.


Ya know I was gonna correct you because it seems you misspelled Glock quite a few times in your post but then I realized all you old 1911 farts are getting up there in age and slowly loosing your minds. I realize it was a mistake and understand completely.


----------



## fastwater

loweman165 said:


> Ya know I was gonna correct you because it seems you misspelled Glock quite a few times in your post but then I realized all you old 1911 farts are getting up there in age and slowly loosing your minds. I realize it was a mistake and understand completely.


Thank you for the understanding loweman165.
Often...getting older does come with mind loss. Something we just can't help.
Just glad mine hasn't got to the point that Chuck Norris's obviously has.
Bless his heart...


----------



## Drm50

There they go again. More, your grandma wears Army boots stuff. It's not their fault you can't get down to "solid" arguments with a plastic pistol. They just can't come up with a " iron clad" case.


----------



## loweman165

Drm50 said:


> There they go again. More, your grandma wears Army boots stuff. It's not their fault you can't get down to "solid" arguments with a plastic pistol. They just can't come up with a " iron clad" case.


I got an idea for an "iron clad case". Come on out to Camp Perry this Saturday for thier annual pop up pistol shoot. It's cheap and open to the public. You get 40 silhouette targets that pop up 7 to 30 meters. We can compare scores between glock and 1911 shooters. It'll be a blast.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Your plastic couldn’t handle that kind of heat. You know... it’s kinda like the rigors of war. Stay in your lane...


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER




----------



## STRONGPERSUADER




----------



## loweman165

Thier ready for Saturday. Who'll come out on top? If the last 3 years are any indication, it will be the plastic...that is if it can handle the heat again.


----------



## ezbite

Drm50 said:


> Not my best stuff


that aint no lie...


----------



## ezbite

loweman165 said:


> I got an idea for an "iron clad case". Come on out to Camp Perry this Saturday for thier annual pop up pistol shoot. It's cheap and open to the public. You get 40 silhouette targets that pop up 7 to 30 meters. We can compare scores between glock and 1911 shooters. It'll be a blast.


man id love to do this, whens the next one? I have a BBQ to attend this Saturday.


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> man id love to do this, whens the next one? I have a BBQ to attend this Saturday.


Only once a year. Always the Saturday of Easter because the base is shut down. If you sign up early enough in the morning you could shoot 3 or 4 rounds by 11:30.
They also do a rifle pop up at the end of November. 75- 300 meter targets. Friends is Camp Perry put them on.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ezbite said:


> You might want to clean those rusty 1911's then, just don't hurt yourself picking those anchors up...


Ez...THEY BOTH OWN A GLOCK OR 2. I do not own a 1911.......so far


----------



## Drm50

loweman165 said:


> Only once a year. Always the Saturday of Easter because the base is shut down. If you sign up early enough in the morning you could shoot 3 or 4 rounds by 11:30.
> They also do a rifle pop up at the end of November. 75- 300 meter targets. Friends is Camp Perry put them on.


What would be the advantage of the Glock in this shoot? Is it timed so that magazine capacity is a factor? 9mm vs 45acp?


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Ez...THEY BOTH OWN A GLOCK OR 2. I do not own a 1911.......so far


Yes...but it can't stay in the same stable with the thoroughbred's.


----------



## loweman165

Drm50 said:


> What would be the advantage of the Glock in this shoot? Is it timed so that magazine capacity is a factor? 9mm vs 45acp?


Yeah the reloads get yeah. Sometimes 2 targets pop up at once and you only have 1 bullet in the gun. Targets only stay up 4 or 5 seconds. I shoot them both just as accurately but with 17 and 30 round mags its advantage Glock.
Never fails two targets are up and your slide is locked back.


----------



## Drm50

loweman165 said:


> Yeah the reloads get yeah. Sometimes 2 targets pop up at once and you only have 1 bullet in the gun. Targets only stay up 4 or 5 seconds. I shoot them both just as accurately but with 17 and 30 round mags its advantage Glock.
> Never fails two targets are up and your slide is locked back.


That sounds like fun. The only pop ups I have shot were with M16. I think for that game I would use my Browning HP. What size are pop ups? It sounds like you wouldn't have to many misses only
dropped targets?


----------



## loweman165

Drm50 said:


> That sounds like fun. The only pop ups I have shot were with M16. I think for that game I would use my Browning HP. What size are pop ups? It sounds like you wouldn't have to many misses only
> dropped targets?











Thier man size plastic shell targets.


----------



## ezbite

loweman165 said:


> Never fails two targets are up and your slide is locked back.


if it's a 1911 you can bet the match it's because of a stovepipe


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> if it's a 1911 you can bet the match it's because of a stovepipe


Where have I herd this one before? Come big or stay under the porch.


----------



## ezbite

Drm50 said:


> Where have I herd this one before? Come big or stay under the porch.


Facts is facts.. to bring up facts is never a bad thing... as Martha says.. "it's a good thing" now she probably carries a 1911 because it's shiny and the humming birds like shiny stuff..


----------



## Popspastime

Can we move those targets in closer please>> ?? My Gluck won't shoot that far.. pretty please??


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Popspastime said:


> Can we move those targets in closer please>> ?? My Gluck won't shoot that far.. pretty please??


Yup. I can watch the slug from a 1911 fall to the ground at 50 yards.....


----------



## Popspastime

Saugeye Tom said:


> Yup. I can watch the slug from a 1911 fall to the ground at 50 yards.....


And you can definitely see the black glucky pieces fly out to 30 yds too, forget about the slug.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

A Glock is now the official millennial’s carry weapon. But good news for you older Glock fanboy’s. All you will have to do is show your man card upon request.


----------



## loweman165

^^well they do look happy^^


----------



## loweman165

HEY! Where where were all you 1911 guys today? I know you didn't want your old steel guns to rust and fall apart. We had fun tho in the sideways rain


----------



## fastwater

loweman165 said:


> HEY! Where where were all you 1911 guys today? I know you didn't want your old steel guns to rust and fall apart. We had fun tho in the sideways rain
> View attachment 302339


Lol!
Confucius says..." shooting is like riding a motorcycle! "
It's one thing to be out riding/shooting and get caught in the rain.
It's a whole different story voluntarily starting out in the rain.


----------



## fastwater

How did you do?


----------



## loweman165

fastwater said:


> How did you do?


They had a glitch in the new system so we only got 30 targets vs 40. I shot 4 relays. 2 with my G34 and 2 with the SR1911. Best was the G34 with 29/30 targets and 27/30 with the 1911. Just kept getting double targets in the middle of reloading with the 1911. Still alot of fun. Cant wait til next year.
View attachment 302345

My son with my G17. Cool action shot of the shell leaving the slide. And before anyone says it, maybe it's a piece of plastic breaking off. Lol


----------



## fastwater

Good shooting!
Sounds like you and your son had a good time despite the weather.
Quality time with son...that's always Great!


----------



## Drm50

I go by old proverb, a chickens head is only as big as a quarter and it has enough sense to come in out of the rain. I just been over a battle with a cold for 2 months that I acquired working on stuff I
had to in rain and sleet. Not about to stand in rain and shoot.


----------



## ezbite

the rain doesn't make you sick, that's an old wives tail as old as .... well a 1911


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> the rain doesn't make you sick, that's an old wives tail as old as .... well a 1911


In the old country they have a name for such a comment. It's called a cheap shot, derived from an ancient language that translates into Glock.


----------



## loweman165




----------



## fastwater

I REFUSE to like the above.


----------



## joebertin

loweman165 said:


> View attachment 302409


The Germans and Japanese would have loved that...


----------



## boatnut

.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

View attachment 305475


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## bobk

You’re recycling old pics from this thread Tom. Kinda like they make a glock.


----------



## fastwater




----------



## boatnut

watch it and weep, glock boys

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tZ-pIL2Kwc


----------



## Saugeye Tom

boatnut said:


> watch it and weep, glock boys
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tZ-pIL2Kwc


Lol. What a mouth


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lol. What a mouth


^^^No kiddin^^^
Only got through about the 2nd 'F' bomb and didn't waste my time with the rest.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

same here


----------



## loweman165

Think he shot that video in his moms basement? I watched 10 seconds with the volume off and had enough.


----------



## ezbite

fastwater said:


> View attachment 305539


that's an aftermarket barrel, NOT GLOCK!! next please..


----------



## loweman165

View attachment 305721

What's the point? Squibs and over charges happen to all of them.


----------



## fastwater

A waste of good marshmallows:


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> A waste of good marshmallows:


A waist of my time


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> that's an aftermarket barrel, NOT GLOCK!! next please..


dont you own a glock with an aftermarket barrel? Next!


----------



## ezbite

that was probably theee DUMBEST video i've ever watched, must of been made by a 1911 owner..


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> dont you own a glock with an aftermarket barrel? Next!


don't you own a GLOCK because you want a reliable weapon?? next.....


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> that was probably theee DUMBEST video i've ever watched, must of been made by a 1911 owner..


No...no...no...EZ! 
That was a Glock he owned and cooked with his marshmallows.
And yes...I agree with it being one of the dumbest vids I've ever watched.
As I was watching him mix things, melting marshmallows etc., then pouring over Glock and putting marshmallows on the top, I was asking myself...
..." Who takes the time to do these things??? What type of person thinks to actually do something like this???

My conclusion was, only a Glock owner would think this way.
Ooops...wrong thread...need to shift this post over to the 'conclusion' thread.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> don't you own a GLOCK because you want a reliable weapon?? next.....


So I was outside tonight and saw some dog doo from Abbie in the lawn and thought man I need a way too scoop that up. I said oh ya, I got something for that.
What a reliable scoop.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> So I was outside tonight and saw some dog doo from Abbie in the lawn and thought man I need a way too scoop that up. I said oh ya, I got something for that.
> What a reliable scoop.


Be extremely careful bob!
If it's one in this hedious color:









...and you accidently drop it you'll never find it next to the dog doo.


----------



## Drm50

bobk said:


> You’re recycling old pics from this thread Tom. Kinda like they make a glock.


The Glock fan boys can't help with the recycling bit. It's in their blood. When you deal in plastics recycling is nothing new. Today a frisbee, tomarrow a Glock that will end up as a shower curtain. 
The old Indians called it the circle of life. I call it circling the bowl.


----------



## Drm50

fastwater said:


> Be extremely careful bob!
> If it's one in this hedious color:
> View attachment 305797
> 
> 
> ...and you accidently drop it you'll never find it next to the dog doo.


Yea, you wouldn't know where the poop started or the Glock began.


----------



## fastwater

Drm50 said:


> The Glock fan boys can't help with the recycling bit. It's in their blood. When you deal in plastics recycling is nothing new. Today a frisbee, tomarrow a Glock that will end up as a shower curtain.
> The old Indians called it the circle of life. I call it circling the bowl.


Speaking of recycling, I'm thinkin bobk would be better off using one of these 'pre-glock' pooper scoopers to pick up after Abbie:








When these plastic pooper scoopers break, they are melted down and made into these:
View attachment 305801

...and they don't even have to clean them or add any dye to the plastics for a perfect color match.
Maybe that's where they get the saying 'Glock Perfection' from.


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> Be extremely careful bob!
> If it's one in this hedious color:
> View attachment 305797
> 
> 
> ...and you accidently drop it you'll never find it next to the dog doo.


Heck Abbie’s stuff looks better than that glock.


----------



## MIGHTY

Glock buy back program


----------



## loweman165

I had to watch and share this video so I could see what the world was like when the almighty, cutting edge 1911 was made. Then I realized most of you die hard old fart 1911 guys were there. Watch it anyway, it'll be like watching one of your old home movies.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

loweman165 said:


> I had to watch and share this video so I could see what the world was like when the almighty, cutting edge 1911 was made. Then I realized most of you die hard old fart 1911 guys were there. Watch it anyway, it'll be like watching one of your old home movies.


Cutting edge? Nah.. now you know it’s been a pretty simple, effective design for years. And will be telling you the same thing when your buying your Glock 82 gen8 v3 and again with the Glock 82 gen8 v4. All you’re going to have is a lot of plastic to recycle into more important items.


----------



## MIGHTY

I’m 32


----------



## fastwater

^^^... And a very wise 32 at that!!!


----------



## loweman165

You old farts can recycle your old steel 1911s as well, dont have to feel left out. Scrap yards will give a couple cents more for stainless. Quit hanging on to that junk and turn it in. They can make something useful out of it like a Toyota Tundra perhaps?


----------



## bobk

Perfection.


----------



## Drm50

loweman165 said:


> I had to watch and share this video so I could see what the world was like when the almighty, cutting edge 1911 was made. Then I realized most of you die hard old fart 1911 guys were there. Watch it anyway, it'll be like watching one of your old home movies.


I liked the video, reminds me of back when America made finest products in the world. They made things that people were proud to own. Not like the throw away stuff of today.


----------



## bobk

Drm50 said:


> I liked the video, reminds me of back when America made finest products in the world. They made things that people were proud to own. Not like the throw away stuff of today.


It was a cool video. Amazing how thin everyone was back then.


----------



## MIGHTY

^^^ yea they probably toughed it out back then and didn’t complain about “how heavy this pistol is to carry!”


----------



## ezbite

Seriously.. fast wawa.. no more marshmallow videos.. please..


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> Perfection.


Haha oookay..


----------



## ezbite

First off.. how do you know it's a Glock? Second off, if you must front belt carry BOOM!! , **** will happen.. but a solid holster and be confident with your carry and Glock will set you free..


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> First off.. how do you know it's a Glock? Second off, if you must front belt carry BOOM!! , **** will happen.. but a solid holster and be confident with your carry and Glock will set you free..


That glock set something free for sure


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ezbite said:


> First off.. how do you know it's a Glock? Second off, if you must front belt carry BOOM!! , **** will happen.. but a solid holster and be confident with your carry and Glock will set you free..


Hey EEEE they both own glocks fw and bk.....


----------



## ezbite

Saugeye Tom said:


> Hey EEEE they both own glocks fw and bk.....


I know brother.. they all do (Drm50 too). and they all know perfection..


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> That glock set something free for sure


Wasn't a Glock sally, was a 1911 I just talked to the polisher..


----------



## Drm50

If I was seen with a Glock I would never live it down. I've got a few top shelf auto loaders that I make the plastic crowd feel bad with but when I'm fix'n to do some serious shooting at 50yds + the S&W revolvers come out. Only six shoots, yea I admitt the other five are just extra weight. Like 1911s you only need one shot. Magazine is storage for extra ammo.


----------



## Drm50

If I was seen with a Glock I would never live it down. I've got a few top shelf auto loaders that I make the plastic crowd feel bad with but when I'm fix'n to do some serious shooting at 50yds + the S&W revolvers come out. Only six shoots, yea I admitt the other five are just extra weight. Like 1911s you only need one shot. Magazine is storage for extra ammo.


----------



## loweman165

^^the duplicate post stinks of BS almost as bad as the original ^^


----------



## bobk

True Perfection.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> Wasn't a Glock sally, was a 1911 I just talked to the polisher..


We all know what the guy you talked to was polishing.


----------



## loweman165




----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> View attachment 306009


What’s with all that extra plastic hanging out of the grip? Can’t those things hit anything with a normal mag?


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> What’s with all that extra plastic hanging out of the grip? Can’t those things hit anything with a normal mag?


What's hanging out of the bottom?? I call it FUN!!!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

bobk said:


> What’s with all that extra plastic hanging out of the grip? Can’t those things hit anything with a normal mag?


Bob, that’s so you can “two fist” it in case it flys apart when you shoot it as it’s been known to do.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

bobk said:


> View attachment 306001
> True Perfection.


Nice Bobk, I have the baby one.


----------



## bobk

I just picked up the big brother a month ago. Still need to shoot it.


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> I just picked up the big brother a month ago. Still need to shoot it.


Yea... I bet you did.. "pick up the big brother"


----------



## ezbite

Drm50 said:


> If I was seen with a Glock I would never live it down. I've got a few top shelf auto loaders that I make the plastic crowd feel bad with but when I'm fix'n to do some serious shooting at 50yds + the S&W revolvers come out. Only six shoots, yea I admitt the other five are just extra weight. Like 1911s you only need one shot. Magazine is storage for extra ammo.


Sally saw the shot, just ask her.. well over 50 yards


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> View attachment 306035
> View attachment 306037
> 
> 
> Sally saw the shot, just ask her.. well over 50 yards



Yea,even a blind squirrel will find a nut now and then. Wasn't thinking on 10mm, they will do it past were I would shoot with a 45acp. I've only taken one deer with a 1911 at 30yds. Past 50yds I wouldn't take the shot. I would hit it but it might not be a killing shot. My Bro did one about 80yds with 1911 / optic. His boy just got Kimber 1911 10mm and is putting optic on it. We shot some steel silos out to 100 with irons and factory loads and it didn't do bad. Needs a trigger tune but will make him a good deer gun.


----------



## bobk

Dan, what model kimber does your nephew have?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Drm50 said:


> If I was seen with a Glock I would never live it down. I've got a few top shelf auto loaders that I make the plastic crowd feel bad with but when I'm fix'n to do some serious shooting at 50yds + the S&W revolvers come out. Only six shoots, yea I admitt the other five are just extra weight. Like 1911s you only need one shot. Magazine is storage for extra ammo.


we understand closet glock guys too.....tis ok. come on out when ya want...muhahahah


----------



## Drm50

bobk said:


> Dan, what model kimber does your nephew have?


I'm not sure. If it ain't raining this weekend we will be shooting and I'll find out and take a pic. I didn't pay much attention other than its 1911. I'm a 1911 snob too, only Colts or GIs and nothing newer than Series 70s. I had a Delta Elite a couple years ago and might be getting it back.


----------



## Popspastime

Gluuuck.......Gluuuck........Gluck..Gluck..Gluck... I know that sound.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 306035
> View attachment 306037
> 
> 
> Sally saw the shot, just ask her.. well over 50 yards


Her? You suck glock boy.


----------



## bobk

Popspastime said:


> Gluuuck.......Gluuuck........Gluck..Gluck..Gluck... I know that sound.


Every time the toilet flushes.


----------



## bobk

Drm50 said:


> I'm not sure. If it ain't raining this weekend we will be shooting and I'll find out and take a pic. I didn't pay much attention other than its 1911. I'm a 1911 snob too, only Colts or GIs and nothing newer than Series 70s. I had a Delta Elite a couple years ago and might be getting it back.


Sounds good. Curious how he’s mounting optics on it. I only know of one kimber 10mm that has optics.


----------



## Popspastime

This ones for DRM50, you'd enjoy this Custom Shop Colt, tack driver









bobk, A smooth shooting E Series Smith.. eww laa laa..









I know you Gluck Glucks wanna touch um..


----------



## bobk

Sweet!


----------



## loweman165

I'll give you credit on the Gold Cup pics just please no more of the MIMbers.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> I'll give you credit on the Gold Cup pics just please no more of the MIMbers.


Ok  just raptors.


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> View attachment 306267
> 
> Sounds good. Curious how he’s mounting optics on it. I only know of one kimber 10mm that has optics.


10MM whaaat?? wouldn't that hurt your wrist?


----------



## Popspastime

bobk, do these count?


----------



## ezbite

Popspastime said:


> This ones for DRM50, you'd enjoy this Custom Shop Colt, tack driver
> View attachment 306257
> .





Popspastime said:


> This ones for DRM50, you'd enjoy this Custom Shop Colt, tack driver
> View attachment 306257


I bet its a real tack driver, especially when you grab it by the slide and pound the tacks in with the handle


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> I bet its a real tack driver, especially when you grab it by the slide and pound the tacks in with the handle


^^^^And yet another thing you can do with a steel gun you can't do with a plastic one.


----------



## ezbite

fastwater said:


> ^^^^And yet another thing you can do with a steel gun you can't do with a plastic one.


yea but it takes 2 hands to do it with


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> 10MM whaaat?? wouldn't that hurt your wrist?


It would if you shot it.


----------



## Popspastime

ezbite said:


> I bet its a real tack driver, especially when you grab it by the slide and pound the tacks in with the handle


Gluuuck.......Gluuuck........Gluck..Gluck..Gluck... There's that sound again.. hear it?


----------



## bobk

Popspastime said:


> View attachment 306849
> bobk, do these count?


Be easy with those pics. It’s hurting some guys feelings.  Nice real pistol.


----------



## Popspastime

bobk said:


> Be easy with those pics. It’s hurting some guys feelings.  Nice real pistol.


Thx bobk.. I'm beginning to see the Glucky's are a tender sort, we need to slow down I guess.


----------



## MIGHTY

Yukon Cornelius says no to plastic. Even in the land of misfit toys...


----------



## loweman165

^^ plus he hung out with little boys. I see the connection ^^


----------



## MIGHTY

^^^ saved*


----------



## loweman165

If anyone is interested I found a gun that combines all the polymer of a Glock with all the malfunctions of a 1911. Looks cool if your a gangbanger and turns heads at the range. It's a Tec9...glad I paid nothing for it, it's kind of a POS.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Ummmm... looks pretty much like a glorified thug Glock to me.. you sure that’s not a Glock 92 v17? But hey, plastic is plastic.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER




----------



## STRONGPERSUADER




----------



## STRONGPERSUADER




----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> I bet its a real tack driver, especially when you grab it by the slide and pound the tacks in with the handle


I have to admit that a Glock is better for installing hub caps and hammering out dents than 1911s. You have to give credit where credit is due.


----------



## loweman165

Let the Butt hurting begin....


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

While Chucky had his Glock pulled mind you.....


----------



## MIGHTY




----------



## Drm50

loweman165 said:


> View attachment 307291
> 
> Let the Butt hurting begin....


I do, Clint with a .45


----------



## loweman165

Drm50 said:


> I do, Clint with a .45


You've won this round. That was a great scene.


----------



## ezbite

Here's one for all you tuff 1911 owners, this one won't hurt your wrist or will it...

oh and look... the BB goes faster than .45 ball ammo hahahaha!!


----------



## Popspastime

Your just attracted to those bubble wrapped plastic toy's. aren't you ?


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> [ATTACH





ezbite said:


> View attachment 307647
> 
> 
> Here's one for all you tuff 1911 owners, this one won't hurt your wrist or will it...
> 
> oh and look... the BB goes faster than .45 ball ammo hahahaha!!


I call this a "low caliber" attack from the Pez despenser crowd.


----------



## Dovans




----------



## MIGHTY

^^^^ BOOO!!!


----------



## ezbite

Dovans said:


> View attachment 307787


piglet didn't ask pooh if he loved them all, he asked which is better, to which pooh replied "well the GLOCK is of course my little friend"


----------



## Drm50

One would have to believe in fairy tales to think that a Glock is better than a 1911.


----------



## ezbite

I'm glad you believe my friend.. sit back, have a warm doughnut and a cup of hot cholate.. 1911 being better than a GLOCK is a fairy tail..


----------



## Drm50

Very flimsy counter, no substance. A pilot shot down by Japs in WW2 was able to eject. While on his way down in chute the Jap fighter pilot came back to get him. He pulled his trusty 1911 and shot Jap pilot as he made staffing past. Only documented case of enemy aircraft shot down with a handgun.


----------



## MIGHTY

I’ve read this story myself Drm.


----------



## Popspastime

^^^^^^^^^^^ and it was 1 shot from that "Mighty 1911" loaded with Rnd Ball slow ammo that brought down the Dangerous Zero... 

Now tell me a Gluck.. Gluck.. story.. what?? you don't have any?? I like Drm50's label "Pezz Dispenser..


----------



## loweman165

Only a 1911 lover would believe that story lol. Please tell me you guys don't actually believe that right? Your the same guys that think Tom Hanks blew the tank up at the end of Saving Prvt Ryan with his 1911. Probably stood up and cheered and missed the p51 buzz the tank. By the way that pilot missed the p51 shoot down his Jap plane too.


----------



## loweman165

I read a story, not sure if it's TRUE but there was a sherriff's deputy that had to squeeze off a couple hundred yard shot with his Glock to set off dynamite in a fake town they built over night to thwart some bad cowboys that were trying to run them out so a railroad could go through. He did it and saved the day...OH WAIT A MINUTE!!, that was Blazing Saddles! And that Glock was a Colt. Amazing how story's get twisted.


----------



## MIGHTY

I’ll pull it up later but I kind of feel like I posted it way earlier in this thread. If I remember right the American pilot wasn’t 100% sure he shot the Japanese guy, but after he pull his 45 and squeezed off a shot the zero went down.


----------



## MIGHTY

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.we...-shot-down-an-enemy-fighter-with-his-1911/amp make your own judgement...


----------



## loweman165

^^I think its folklore ^^
Come on a picture to boot?
And then this plane spins into the ground with a dead pilot and somehow his body is "thrown clear" intact enough that someone can tell that he has a 45cal hole in his head? I have seen plenty of ww2 videos of planes hitting the ground and I think you'd be hard pressed to find a body part. 
Not can we leave fairytale land and get back to how much better the Glock is please?


----------



## Popspastime




----------



## Drm50

Says it all


----------



## ezbite

MIGHTY said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.we...-shot-down-an-enemy-fighter-with-his-1911/amp make your own judgement...


there are so many holes in that story it looks like this 150 yard bulls eye target I was shooting with my 10mm GLOCK..


----------



## MIGHTY

I’m just passing along the info my friend.


----------



## joebertin

MIGHTY said:


> I’m just passing along the info my friend.


...and it's a great story!

Now lets hear some great Gluck stories....

... (crickets)


----------



## loweman165

^^can we make up ridiculous stories like the 1911 crowd? With nothing to back it up but "I done read this on the internet " or " I knows someone that knows someone ".


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> there are so many holes in that story it looks like this 150 yard bulls eye target I was shooting with my 10mm GLOCK..
> 
> View attachment 308709


That's a 150 yd bullseye target you were shooting at alright!
But if Paul Harvey would be reporting on it, he would give 'the rest of the story' and let it be known that you were shooting that target from 5yds away.


----------



## Drm50

The 1911 shoot down story is not official. I saw this story many years ago in a magazine. I googled it to check it out. The pics are added hype from online crowd. There has been supporting evidence that it did happen but not official. The original story was the jap was shot through the canopy and pilot was in the plane when found.


----------



## MIGHTY

I believe it !!!


----------



## Drm50

Wacking & Stacking since 1911 and still going strong.


----------



## joebertin

loweman165 said:


> ^^can we make up ridiculous stories like the 1911 crowd? With nothing to back it up but "I done read this on the internet " or " I knows someone that knows someone ".


Of course, that's how great "stories" come to be.

The problem for the "Gluck Crowd" is that most great "stories" have a kernel of possibility.

Plastic guns don't exactly engender the possibility that they are carried by men of consequence, with the exception of my buddy R. Lee Ermey (who was paid to promote Glucks). I guess even men of consequence have their shortcomings.

I forgive my buddy the Gunny...

Now let's hear some of those great Gluck stories...

... (crickets)


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER




----------



## Popspastime




----------



## MIGHTY

Pezfection


----------



## MIGHTY

Seen this post on another forum and thought the response was pretty good. Poor Glock got some water on it


----------



## Drm50

I have to dig out some history. In WW2 there was a Marine who was decorated for holding off a jap counter attack with two 1911s and that is documented and fact. I will find the info and post.


----------



## ezbite

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> View attachment 308997


AGAIN... that's an aftermarket barrel.. not GLOCK perfection..


----------



## MIGHTY

Alvin York


----------



## Drm50

York was WW1 but that works.


----------



## MIGHTY

^^ yea heck of a story too


----------



## fastwater

https://www.wideopenspaces.com/sund...ails-will-leave-shock-warning-graphic-images/


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

fastwater said:


> https://www.wideopenspaces.com/sund...ails-will-leave-shock-warning-graphic-images/


You know we have a lot of fun bustin each other’s balls on this subject all in good fun but man that’s some serious issues. The author maybe a little biased, I don’t know. It doesn’t say why these happened, just legitimate speculation. You reckon all these are after market barrel issues/load issues? I guess if you modify any gun/load, the integrity of the gun maybe compromised. I’ve seen this happen to some steel guns but a gunpowder and plastic mix just doesn’t work for me. That being said, see below.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER




----------



## Drm50

I have seen quite a few blown up pistols and long guns. In handguns 90% of the time no matter what they tell me it's over charge of powder. Second is bore obstruction which is easy to tell because there will be some type of buldge even if back is blown. Even with a Glock the barrel is steel and on par with anyother make. To blow one up to point the gun literally blown apart is definite sign of a double charge of powder. There is no way around this with proper load this can't happen the power is not there. In 80s some gun writer wrote up 1/2jacket pistol bullets as being very accurate and fairly cheap VS shooting cast lead. I got several customers in with bulged barrels that happened out of the blue. It turns out that shooting 1/2jackets at to low velocity will sometimes throw the core out of the jacket when it hits riflings. Core exits and provides bullet strike. Jacket is in barrel and second shoot down the tube will buldge the barrel.


----------



## loweman165

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> You know we have a lot of fun bustin each other’s balls on this subject all in good fun but man that’s some serious issues. The author maybe a little biased, I don’t know. It doesn’t say why these happened, just legitimate speculation. You reckon all these are after market barrel issues/load issues? I guess if you modify any gun/load, the integrity of the gun maybe compromised. I’ve seen this happen to some steel guns but a gunpowder and plastic mix just doesn’t work for me. That being said, see below.


I'd say 90% user or reloaded error. Last week at Select Fire in Berea a guy blew up an HK. And by that I mean slide in pieces. Shortly after he preceded to blow up a Dan Wesson. Said nothing to anyone, had a look of shock on his face, packed his crap up and left. On the way out he was asked not to return. 
As much as I'd love to bust the tomatoes of the 1911 lovers I'm sure it was the reloaded ammo the dolt was using. Trip to the range cost a couple grand I'm sure. He's lucky he kept his hands.


----------



## MIGHTY

Dang fastwater I was scrolling through that link and lost my appetite when I saw that persons hand. Now I know where that “Glock hand” term comes from. Yikes!


----------



## fastwater

I would agree with most here that the majority of blown bbls comes from either overcharged reloads or obstruction in the bbl.

With Glock and HK both having polygonal rifling, there's also concern from excessive lead build up shooting many rounds of soft cast lead bullets(especially more stout cast loads) without routine cleaning.
Then the shooter runs a hard jacketed bullet down the pipe creating extreme pressure from the harder projectile trying to push the built up lead out causing bbl issues.
The very reason many Glock and HK owners that reload/shoot a lot of lead switch to aftermarket bbls. Neither Glock nor HK recommend shooting lead bullets through their stock bbls. due to the polygonal rifling. Only jacketed.
But guys being guys...still do it. Do it long enough without proper cleaning and there's excessive lead built up...then run a hard projectile down the pipe ='s very possibly a 'big' OOOPS!
If shooting soft cast( lead) bullets out of a handgun with polygonal riflings, shoot mild loads and clean bbl after each shooting session.


----------



## Drm50

I agree with not using cast in polygonal barrels but don't believe would cause a total destruction as in pictures. Pistol powders can be dangerous for beginners. My dad taught me years ago to double check all pistol loads. We drop the charges checking every 10th one. Then with the charged brass in loading blocks we pass a light over them to detect any abnormal powder levels. Seems like a pain but I've never had an over load. I hear more of these blow ups in recent years and I think it is 
guys with these high output rigs that are more interested in quantity than quality. It happens in pistol ammo more because in most rifle loads a double charge will over flow the case. Not so when using powders like bullseye in pistols.


----------



## fastwater

Drm50 said:


> I agree with not using cast in polygonal barrels but don't believe would cause a total destruction as in pictures. Pistol powders can be dangerous for beginners. My dad taught me years ago to double check all pistol loads. We drop the charges checking every 10th one. Then with the charged brass in loading blocks we pass a light over them to detect any abnormal powder levels. Seems like a pain but I've never had an over load. I hear more of these blow ups in recent years and I think it is
> guys with these high output rigs that are more interested in quantity than quality. It happens in pistol ammo more because in most rifle loads a double charge will over flow the case. Not so when using powders like bullseye in pistols.


Agree with you on it not causing total destruction of a bbl unless the shooter was rapid firing and the first round deformed the bbl. or lodged the first round on an extremely leaded up bbl. 
As you, when I reloaded, always checked and rechecked powder charges and don't recall ever having a bad round. Too, always tumbled my brass and thoroughly inspected for cracks/deformities as well as kept track of number of times brass was loaded.


----------



## Popspastime

A squibb will cause that. one stuck in the pipe and the next one goes boom.


----------



## Popspastime

All the little soldiers..lol.


----------



## fastwater

Those look beautiful Pops.
Looks better than a company of Remington Golden Sabre soldiers.


----------



## Popspastime

fastwater said:


> Those look beautiful Pops.
> Looks better than a company of Remington Golden Sabre soldiers.


The Droid factory..


----------



## MIGHTY

That time of the year again to remember all the brave soles and 1911’s that parachuted in and landed on the beaches in France all those years ago.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

MIGHTY said:


> That time of the year again to remember all the brave soles and 1911’s that parachuted in and landed on the beaches in France all those years ago.


God rest their souls.


----------



## MIGHTY

OGF gets it....


----------



## ezbite

MIGHTY said:


> View attachment 310027
> View attachment 310029
> OGF gets it....


fake news


----------



## loweman165




----------



## Saugeye Tom

loweman165 said:


> View attachment 311117


Muhahaha


----------



## Popspastime




----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> If anyone is interested I found a gun that combines all the polymer of a Glock with all the malfunctions of a 1911. Looks cool if your a gangbanger and turns heads at the range. It's a Tec9...glad I paid nothing for it, it's kind of a POS.
> View attachment 307011


Did you shoot that fancy toy? Buddy is looking at one. I said pass.


----------



## loweman165

Yeah we shot it. Will not fire aluminum ammo. With brass it doesn't do too bad but has feed or ejection issues too often to be anything other than a range toy. I will say the accuracy at 25 yards surprised me. More accurate than I am off hand. This one will end up being sold off at some point. Or maybe not idk, I have a hard time selling any firearm for any reason. Call me a hoarder I guess. 
Like I said, this gun was gifted, I would have never paid the $600 for it that these things go for.


----------



## bobk

Oh man 600.00, he didn’t tell me the price. Heck he could even buy a glock for less than that.  I’ll pass on what you said about it. 
If you’re going to hoard it might as well be guns. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Drm50

Tech9s are junk. $600? I would shine that dude up and off it and buy a decent pistol or even a Glock with the proceeds. I forget what they cost when I was in business but I'm thinking less than $100. Their was a lot of junk that came out in late 70s thru 80s that didn't sell and they are turning up now as collectors items. There was a distributor in Youngstown, Millers I think that specialized in junk. I bought one Tech9 from them because a customer wanted one. That was enough. I don't think it every ran a full mag without a jam.


----------



## loweman165

Drm50 said:


> Tech9s are junk. $600? I would shine that dude up and off it and buy a decent pistol or even a Glock with the proceeds. I forget what they cost when I was in business but I'm thinking less than $100. Their was a lot of junk that came out in late 70s thru 80s that didn't sell and they are turning up now as collectors items. There was a distributor in Youngstown, Millers I think that specialized in junk. I bought one Tech9 from them because a customer wanted one. That was enough. I don't think it every ran a full mag without a jam.


Yeah 600. I've seen 2 go through a big gun auction house on Florida over the last 6 months. One was a little over by $20 or so. I think its Gun Auction USA. 
Must be a want over worth because I don't think they should sell for more that $300. I dont find them all that collectible but what do I know. To me a Singer 1911 is collectible, a keltecs no.


----------



## loweman165

Club pistol match today. I don't like it anymore than you 1911 guys but this is how it always ends up for me. BTW another guy with a G34 won overall.


----------



## fastwater

loweman165 said:


> Club pistol match today. I don't like it anymore than you 1911 guys but this is how it always ends up for me. BTW another guy with a G34 won overall.
> View attachment 313479


I would make an appointment with Dr Drm to see what the problem is. Make sure and take this target with you to the appointment.

My guess is he will diagnose the problem as you spending twice the time shooting your Glocks than the 1911's. He will also say that since you spend twice the time with the Glocks and the score is still that close, it's a slam dunk that if you spent equal time with both, it just wouldn't even be a competition. He will then advise you to melt the Glocks into carrying cases to protect the much better, more accurate 1911's.


----------



## MIGHTY

I agree with fastwater. Probably used to pulling one way or the other with that atrocious 11 pound trigger pull or whatever it is with a Glock.


----------



## loweman165

fastwater said:


> I would make an appointment with Dr Drm to see what the problem is. Make sure and take this target with you to the appointment.
> 
> My guess is he will diagnose the problem as you spending twice the time shooting your Glocks than the 1911's. He will also say that since you spend twice the time with the Glocks and the score is still that close, it's a slam dunk that if you spent equal time with both, it just wouldn't even be a competition. He will then advise you to melt the Glocks into carrying cases to protect the much better, more accurate 1911's.


 Actually I had two fliers with the 1911 shooting left hand. That light trigger gets me some times with my left trigger finger. Lost 20 points right there. If it wasn't for that it be almost even. 
The shoot is 60 rounds. A mix of left hand, right hand, sitting, kneeling and prone from 25 yards.


----------



## ezbite

MIGHTY said:


> I agree with fastwater. Probably used to pulling one way or the other with that atrocious 11 pound trigger pull or whatever it is with a Glock.


C'MON... it's about 5 pounds..... at least you and saltwater are bonding


----------



## fastwater

loweman165 said:


> Actually I had two fliers with the 1911 shooting left hand. That light trigger gets me some times with my left trigger finger. Lost 20 points right there. If it wasn't for that it be almost even.
> The shoot is 60 rounds. A mix of left hand, right hand, sitting, kneeling and prone from 25 yards.


Yes...Dr Drm will help you with that situation. 



MIGHTY said:


> I agree with fastwater. Probably used to pulling one way or the other with that atrocious 11 pound trigger pull or whatever it is with a Glock.


You called that one right Mighty. 



ezbite said:


> C'MON... it's about 5 pounds..... at least you and saltwater are bonding


----------



## Drm50

Actually if I was going to shoot in combat matches where speed was a factor and reloads I would opt for my Browning HP 9mm. Shooting a big bore against 9mms is a handicap in this type of match.


----------



## MIGHTY

I’d shoot this....


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> C'MON... it's about 5 pounds..... at least you and saltwater are bonding


My Browning HP is a competition model and the trigger is in onces not pounds.


----------



## ezbite

That's no 1911


----------



## Drm50

Pear's to be the new scratch & sniff model


----------



## loweman165

There's too many things I could say about that picture but all of it would get the thread closed. I will say that I wish I was a glock pistol, or more to the point, that glock pistol!


----------



## Pooch

https://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2016/10/28/potd-1911-machine-pistol/

Scroll down and watch video clip!


----------



## Drm50

loweman165 said:


> There's too many things I could say about that picture but all of it would get the thread closed. I will say that I wish I was a glock pistol, or more to the point, that glock pistol!


I believe this could be a diabolical communist plot for us to give up our 1911s. They will stop at nothing.


----------



## Drm50

Pooch said:


> https://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2016/10/28/potd-1911-machine-pistol/
> 
> Scroll down and watch video clip!


Who wants to look at 1911 machine pistol video when we are studying Glocks. You got to get out more!


----------



## Drm50

I'm coming up empty on this one. OK give me her address and phone number and I'll see about getting me a Glock.


----------



## Drm50

View attachment 315067
I'm coming up empty on this one. OK give me her address and phone number and I'll see about getting me a Glock.


----------



## Popspastime

Drm50, Don't try, the whole thing smells fishy..


----------



## loweman165

Popspastime said:


> Drm50, Don't try, the whole thing smells fishy..


I could almost Guarantee your wrong. I would imagine probably the closest you could get to heaven without dying and if it did kill me, well that'd be ok too.


----------



## ezbite

WOW!! Just look at the cerakote on that GLOCK!!


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> View attachment 315351
> 
> 
> WOW!! Just look at the cerakote on that GLOCK!!


Cerakote on the what??
Hey where'd you find this girl Ez? Something you want to tell us? Or better yet show us the good pictures!


----------



## Popspastime

Actually it's a transgender. Don't be fooled by the lipstick and powder.


----------



## Yakphisher

ezbite said:


> View attachment 314745
> That's no 1911


I will bet that she man doesn't have what real men want so i will leave at that! LMAO


----------



## loweman165

Ok ok I see the 1911 guys might feel left out and a bit jealous so heres a little something they will enjoy.


----------



## Yakphisher

Never mess with Grandma!


----------



## Drm50

Cerakote? I thought that was were people make a fool of themselves pretending they are singers in yuppie bars.


----------



## ezbite

Popspastime said:


> Actually it's a transgender. Don't be fooled by the lipstick and powder.


she's NOT holding a 1911


----------



## ezbite

loweman165 said:


> Ok ok I see the 1911 guys might feel left out and a bit jealous so heres a little something they will enjoy.
> View attachment 315369
> View attachment 315371


HAHAHAHA... that's perfect..


----------



## bobk

I see what’s been going on here. Those Glocks are so ugly you have to add a chick to the pics. News flash. They are still ugly!


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 314745
> That's no 1911


That’s a bitter woman. She can’t even smile. I was told she had to pose with that piece of plastic. She really wanted her steel toy.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

I hear Kaitlyn J is the official endorser for Gluck.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Meanwhile....


----------



## ezbite

https://tribunist.com/news/fisherma...W8loVMTJ6tRE-oj26i_YvSXks7_szNLcVAMsSnTzIuFpE

Even underwater the GLOCK is the supreme handgun


----------



## loweman165

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> View attachment 315441
> Meanwhile....


Hate to tell ya this but she's actually putting those back on.


----------



## bobk

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> View attachment 315439
> I hear Kaitlyn J is the official endorser for Gluck.


----------



## Popspastime




----------



## Yakphisher

Hammer is cocked and her shaky fingers on bang switch....I'm outta here! Thats enough reason! LOL


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> Oh man 600.00, he didn’t tell me the price. Heck he could even buy a glock for less than that.  I’ll pass on what you said about it.
> If you’re going to hoard it might as well be guns. Thanks for the info.


Since you were curious, this one sold at auction today.







Honestly still not worth it.


----------



## bobk

Sure wouldn’t spend my coins on that one. Probably fun to shoot though. If it would cycle properly.


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> Sure wouldn’t spend my coins on that one. Probably fun to shoot though. If it would cycle properly.


if you want something that cycles properly EVERY SHOT... git those GLOCK's out of your safe and go shootin'


----------



## bobk

Too warm today for a glock. It would be like a Hershey bar on the dash of my truck.


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> Too warm today for a glock. It would be like a Hershey bar on the dash of my truck.


YUKYUKYUKYUKYUK....


----------



## ezbite

Pimped my Glock..bobk's teeth are next


----------



## Drm50

That looks like something a piano player in a $3 bordello would carry. The ultimate in a plastic pimp pistol.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 316353
> Pimped my Glock..bobk's teeth are next


----------



## ezbite




----------



## fastwater

^^^At first glance I thought that was a pic someone musta took when my lil puppy took a dump next to that Robbin egg in the yard.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

ezbite said:


> View attachment 316469


Powder blue... seriously? Wonder if I can find the squeeze a powder blue 1911?


----------



## loweman165

Here you really want to get sick to your stomach?


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

loweman165 said:


> Here you really want to get sick to your stomach?
> View attachment 316513


Photoshopped....


----------



## Yakphisher

Some of these so called glock fan boys be content with a completely decked out glock with hot pink/purple polka dots and rainbow streamers hanging out of that empty space that collects toilet papered lint!  just saying........


----------



## ezbite

It was bound to happen..

Great choice US secret service..

https://www.tactical-life.com/news/...hcsHLqrQ2m9PKTq3KbngH_xRXw4Il0KlOXC6GEEHSrDXc


----------



## loweman165

^^I'll sleep well tonight with the knowledge of a glock watching over us^^


----------



## bobk

https://www.foxnews.com/tech/meet-the-us-armys-new-pistol
This is what watches over us. Glock lost the real prize.


----------



## Yakphisher

Still a good pistol. I prefer their triggers over the glock but they do feel much bigger tho. A sig has steel night sights nothing else needed in any ways like plastic toy gun sights and mushy feeling trigger glock has.

I almost bought G19.5 but wonder who dropped the ball with that damned cutout in the bottom front of the grip! Then I tried a 320C and that is a good gun.


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> https://www.foxnews.com/tech/meet-the-us-armys-new-pistol
> This is what watches over us. Glock lost the real prize.


better wipe all the KOOL-AID off your face if you think the army watches over us, but you do think a 1911 is better than a GLOCK so I see your confusion

AND... AND... my SIG is better than a 1911 also...


----------



## Yakphisher

1911's are old and out dated!  Time for them to move out of the way.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> better wipe all the KOOL-AID off your face if you think the army watches over us, but you do think a 1911 is better than a GLOCK so I see your confusion
> 
> AND... AND... my SIG is better than a 1911 also...


Oh boy Susan. You’ll figure it out some day. Secret service doesn’t watch over us. They are busy with the politicians. That’s why they chose glucks. 
Pull up your skirt and get back to work.


----------



## Yakphisher

If I were in secret service it be an MP5 suppressed! Muck those smallish pistols.


----------



## bobk

Yakphisher said:


> Still a good pistol. I prefer their triggers over the glock but they do feel much bigger tho. A sig has steel night sights nothing else needed in any ways like plastic toy gun sights and mushy feeling trigger glock has.
> 
> I almost bought G19.5 but wonder who dropped the ball with that damned cutout in the bottom front of the grip! Then I tried a 320C and that is a good gun.


Way better than the blocky looking glock. United States Army thought so too. Poor ez.


----------



## bobk

She’s so happy! She’s going on a date with ez to a shooting range.


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> View attachment 316813
> She’s so happy! She’s going on a date with ez to a shooting range.


id need a woman that BIG if I was shooting a 1911...

BUT, I'd be shooting precision so the honey above will do....


----------



## bobk

I bet she would. Start a go fund me page. It’s your best chance buddy.


----------



## joebertin

The Army was correct in not selecting the Glock...


----------



## loweman165

Now I thought the army chose the Sig because they let women fight on the front lines now? Something to do with the Sig being prettier and functions better when limp twisted? Idk, I could be wrong.


----------



## loweman165

Another practical pistol shoot at the club today.















Had 1 flier with the 1911 (probably shooting left hand) that subtracted 10pts. If not for that I'd have done better with it.


----------



## ezbite

loweman165 said:


> Another practical pistol shoot at the club today.
> View attachment 316973
> View attachment 316975
> 
> Had 1 flier with the 1911 (probably shooting left hand) that subtracted 10pts. If not for that I'd have done better with it.


you'll never shoot a 1911 better than a G34


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> you'll never shoot a 1911 better than a G34


Come on Susan. Even you know which one can shoot better x’s.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> Another practical pistol shoot at the club today.
> View attachment 316973
> View attachment 316975
> 
> Had 1 flier with the 1911 (probably shooting left hand) that subtracted 10pts. If not for that I'd have done better with it.


Good shootin.


----------



## ezbite

Come git sum sally.. you'll never see me coming till it's too late..


----------



## fastwater

^^^Showed this to my kitty cat.
His response:


----------



## Popspastime

ezbite said:


> View attachment 317627
> 
> Come git sum sally.. you'll never see me coming till it's too late..


Those toy's come with all those directional finders?, they need all those to do a job?


----------



## loweman165

Bet you cant do this with your granddads 1911.














Some real strange people in this world...


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> Bet you cant do this with your granddads 1911.
> View attachment 317641
> View attachment 317639
> Some real strange people in this world...


I like the slide work. The plastic carving it a bit too much. Yep, strange people in this world. Ain’t that right Tom?


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> ^^^Showed this to my kitty cat.
> His response:


If you listen you can hear him saying glock when he pukes.


----------



## MIGHTY

loweman165 said:


> Bet you cant do this with your granddads 1911.
> View attachment 317641
> View attachment 317639
> Some real strange people in this world...


 Do what? Did you leave it in your Jeep in the heat too long and it started to melt? Or is that some kind of engraving?


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 317627
> 
> Come git sum sally.. you'll never see me coming till it's too late..


That’s one ugly toy.


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> That’s one ugly toy.


Who ever did it definitely has talent unless maybe it was done on a machine but I just don't think it belongs on a firearm. Tacky.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> Who ever did it definitely has talent unless maybe it was done on a machine but I just don't think it belongs on a firearm. Tacky.


Tacky no doubt. Almost looks like it was pressed on. It’s raised from the stamped glock logo on the grip. Show piece I reckon.


----------



## Popspastime

You could definitely screw it to a branch and make a back scratcher with it when it comes apart..


----------



## fastwater

loweman165 said:


> Bet you cant do this with your granddads 1911.
> View attachment 317641
> View attachment 317639
> Some real strange people in this world...


...and... he drives a Jeep to boot.


----------



## ezbite

So sweet..


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 317659
> 
> So sweet..


What’s with the rubber gloves? You pull that thing out of your rectum?


----------



## MIGHTY

bobk said:


> What’s with the rubber gloves? You pull that thing out of your rectum?


 Probably just got his nails done. That or covering up the “Glock thumb” scar


----------



## joebertin

Staring at the engraving is safer than shooting one. You get to keep your fingers...


----------



## ezbite

ahh... makes me smile when I see the haters back out in force, to me it means they must of recovered from shooting their anchor pistol and are now able to type...


----------



## bobk

Oh come on Susan it’s not hate. It’s just not a 1911.


----------



## Popspastime

Kinda looks like a bad case of the shakes with a dermal tool..bzzz.. bzz...bzzz..bzzzz.bzzzz..bzzzz..done!


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> View attachment 317627
> 
> Come git sum sally.. you'll never see me coming till it's too late..


That clear one looks like something the kids would fill with a hose on a hot day. I'm not impressed with the "engraved" models. I did many such guns at Marx Toy Company during my short career as a mold operator. Made them 50 at a time.


----------



## Drm50

I call this " A Study of Perfection" it needs no bling.


----------



## Popspastime

Or a sexy Ithaca 1945..?


----------



## MIGHTY

1945 Remington Rand checking in.


----------



## ezbite

And..... "the bobk"


----------



## fastwater

^^^I refuse to like this!!!


----------



## loweman165

Guess once they inevitably start rusting, you gotta paint them with something. 


ezbite said:


> View attachment 317895
> 
> 
> And..... "the bobk"


----------



## ezbite

loweman165 said:


> Guess once they inevitably start rusting, you gotta paint them with something.


That's not paint, that his nail polish


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 317895
> 
> 
> And..... "the bobk"


You’re just jealous you don’t have a real gun named after you.


----------



## Popspastime

Or a Singer 1911.. getting way way out of the Gluck vocab...
View attachment 317917


----------



## loweman165

Popspastime said:


> Or a Singer 1911.. getting way way out of the Gluck vocab...
> View attachment 317917


I got news for you, a Singer mfg is out of all our vocab.


----------



## MIGHTY

Not much singer left with that one but pretty cool!


----------



## Popspastime

MIGHTY said:


> Not much singer left with that one but pretty cool!


You can but at least 50 Glucks for the price of that Singer, but a Gluck fan wouldn't know that.


----------



## ezbite

Popspastime said:


> You can but at least 50 Glucks for the price of that Singer, but a Gluck fan wouldn't know that.


But why would you want too? Nothing but a jamming rusty hunk of junk...


----------



## ezbite

And yea I know the price of those but why??


----------



## MIGHTY

Only made 500 of them ever and ~70 or know are known to still exist. Singer was used to building those sewing machine with small intricate metal parts so it only made sense to test their skills with war on the horizon. After we entered the war their services were needed elsewhere (making bomb sights etc) so Colt, Ithaca, Union switch and signal, and Remington Rand pumped out all of the 1911’s. Theres other 1911a1’s that are more rare and sought after to collectors but more people know about the singers and they always command a premium.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> And yea I know the price of those but why??



View attachment 317943


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> And yea I know the price of those but why??


One thing you can bet...there will never in history be a Gluck that brings what a good ole 1911 brings...and there's good reason for it.


----------



## Popspastime

So there.!.. Susan..lol.


----------



## ezbite

MIGHTY said:


> Only made 500 of them ever and ~70 or know are known to still exist. Singer was used to building those sewing machine with small intricate metal parts so it only made sense to test their skills with war on the horizon. After we entered the war their services were needed elsewhere (making bomb sights etc) so Colt, Ithaca, Union switch and signal, and Remington Rand pumped out all of the 1911’s. Theres other 1911a1’s that are more rare and sought after to collectors but more people know about the singers and they always command a premium.


Yea well I've pumped out about 500 dingle berries in my time too... I'll even sell ya some..


----------



## ezbite

fastwater said:


> One thing you can bet...there will never in history be a Gluck that brings what a good ole 1911 brings...and there's good reason for it.



Oh fastwawa what's going on here? close to nappy time?


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> Yea well I've pumped out about 500 dingle berries in my time too... I'll even sell ya some..


And still full of thousands more. 



ezbite said:


> Oh fastwawa what's going on here? close to nappy time?


Nope...nappy time over for awhile. Gettin geared up for my assault on the woodlands getting wood in for the winter. Don't want these precious 1911's getting cold this winter.


----------



## MIGHTY

Won’t have to worry about them getting too hot and melting either if you sit down by the fire to warm up.


----------



## fastwater

MIGHTY said:


> Won’t have to worry about them getting too hot and melting either if you sit down by the fire to warm up.


Nope!
And these Gluck fan boys are just jelly cause our great 1911's are like a fine wine/whiskey or a cigar that just keeps getting better with age.
Something they will never be able to say about their plastic pigs regardless of how old their plastic gets.
The only thing they will ever be able to say is their plastics helped to stop up the landfills.


----------



## hatteras1

ezbite said:


> View attachment 314745
> That's no 1911









Don't try that with a 1911... Plastic has it's advantages!!


----------



## Drm50

Hey, we got to let up on the Glock Fan Boys. Rumor has it the president of their club is getting mad. He is threating to bring in his gang to do us 1911 guys some bodily harm.


----------



## ezbite




----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> Yea well I've pumped out about 500 dingle berries in my time too... I'll even sell ya some..


Damn! Dingle berries? Talk about old. Who says that anymore. Oh, Oh.... I know who. A Glock fan boy does.


----------



## loweman165




----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> View attachment 317991


Oh come on now. That’s a low one loweman.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 317979


Good thing I cut the rope off it before the picture.


----------



## bobk

Popspastime said:


> So there.!.. Susan..lol.


Lmao, he called you Susan. You Nancy.


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> Good thing I cut the rope off it before the picture.


What are you saying it was tied up and Ez killed it with his bare hands? I believe that, those Glock guys are some tough SOBs.


----------



## MIGHTY

Loweman: “those glock guys are some tough SOBs.” 
All glock guys: “those 1911’s are just too heavy!”


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> What are you saying it was tied up and Ez killed it with his bare hands? I believe that, those Glock guys are some tough SOBs.


That’s actually exactly what happened. I was just up the trail from him when I heard the chaos . When I got there he was over top of it wondering what he should do. So sad!! He had dumped the mag on the poor thing and it only had one wound on it. That one was in the leg. So I told him to finish off the poor thing. Yep, couldn’t hit the thing with 10 shots in the kill area. Heck, I even had to loan him a knife.


----------



## Drm50

loweman165 said:


> View attachment 317991


This is what they call Fake News. Picture was photo shopped by CNN or MSNBC. Out and out slander.


----------



## Drm50

View attachment 318001
View attachment 318003














I will set the record straight.


----------



## loweman165

^^clearly photo shopped. Nobody would purposely make something that gaudy. ^^


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> View attachment 317979


My goodness...are you still draggin that poor thing around???
Please let her die!


----------



## bobk

Drm50 said:


> View attachment 317999
> View attachment 318001
> View attachment 318003
> View attachment 318005
> View attachment 318007
> I will set the record straight.


Drain the swamp! I like it.


----------



## fastwater

^^^Thats the one I liked as well.


----------



## Drm50

fastwater said:


> My goodness...are you still draggin that poor thing around???
> Please let her die!


Ezi may be making a new jerky recipe, with hair. Should be cured by now. My mail man caught a 8lb Walleye back the 1st week of June. I think he is still carrying it in mail sack to show off. It don't smell anymore but only weighs 4 onces.


----------



## fastwater

^^^
Not seeing any holes in that poor girl I'm thinkin she fell out of a heart attack from all those shots fired at her.


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> My goodness...are you still draggin that poor thing around???
> Please let her die!


Come on you guys. Be easy on ez. When you have only ever killed one deer you have to keep showing it off.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Come on you guys. Be easy in ez. When you have only ever killed one deer you have to keep showing it off.


Well...I guess you're right bobk.
Okay EZ, keep draggin that poor girl around but when the big pieces start fallen off her do the right thing and bury her.


----------



## bobk

Yep, that’s where Susan hit the poor girl. Tried to cover it up with a leaf. That’s when I had to give him a knife to finish the poor girl off. SO SAD. Pssst Glocks.


----------



## ezbite

LOL I'm so sorry you girls have GLOCK envy.. someday you just might feel the adrenaline and pride when it all comes together.. and knowing that the 10mm is soo much better of a round than the old... slow.. 45  makes me smile


----------



## ezbite

Drm50 said:


> View attachment 317999
> View attachment 318001
> View attachment 318003
> View attachment 318005
> View attachment 318007
> I will set the record straight.


More gay news?


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> More gay news?


WOW, that’s not right.


----------



## ezbite

i know I shouldn't be subjected to that kind of assault


----------



## bobk

Rickie Fowler is my hero.


----------



## Drm50

The Cadillac of 10mms.


----------



## Tinknocker1

bobk said:


> WOW, that’s not right.


it's gone now lol


----------



## bobk

Drm50 said:


> View attachment 318035
> The Cadillac of 10mms.


Almost bought one of those. Still waiting to hold the Springfield rmr longslide but I can’t find one anywhere.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> View attachment 318031
> 
> Yep, that’s where Susan hit the poor girl. Tried to cover it up with a leaf. That’s when I had to give him a knife to finish the poor girl off. SO SAD. Pssst Glocks.





ezbite said:


> View attachment 318033
> i know I shouldn't be subjected to that kind of assault


With the shot on the hind leg of the four legged doe using the 10mm Gluck versus the bullseye camera shot of the two legged doe, it is painfully clear that EZ needs to carry a camera while hunting instead of a Gluck.


----------



## bobk

He couldn’t hit that 2 legged doe if his life and all the money he has depended on it.


----------



## ezbite

Drm50 said:


> View attachment 318035
> The Cadillac of 10mms.


No it's not


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> He couldn’t hit that 2 legged doe if his life and all the money he has depended on it.


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> No it's not


Yugo drivers shouldn't throw rocks at Cadillacs. It's all right to be envious.


----------



## ezbite

You guys hurt my feelings.. I'm gonna go clean my GLOCK now (only takes a few drops of gun oil) while I listen to the greatest rocker alive... dundundun..


----------



## ezbite




----------



## MIGHTY

I figured ez just covered that Glock with leaves and when the deer stepped on it it exploded and took it out?


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> You guys hurt my feelings.. I'm gonna go clean my GLOCK now (only takes a few drops of gun oil) while I listen to the greatest rocker alive... dundundun..


Now I find the selection of music odd. Most of the Glock Fan Boys tend to listen to Tiny Tim and his hit, Tip Toe thru the Tulips with Me.


----------



## ezbite

Drm50 said:


> Now I find the selection of music odd. Most of the Glock Fan Boys tend to listen to Tiny Tim and his hit, Tip Toe thru the Tulips with Me.


I find it odd you actually know tiny tim, yet actually know his song.. ok.. not odd, but loving.. and yep.. something you listen to while cleaning the anchors..


----------



## ezbite

Yep he's a 1911 owner


----------



## loweman165




----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> I find it odd you actually know tiny tim, yet actually know his song.. ok.. not odd, but loving.. and yep.. something you listen to while cleaning the anchors..


I listen to " Looking down the barrel of a 45 " by Shinedown whilst swabbing out my finely made in America, of American steel, 1911. Also Ghost Riders in the Sky as a memorial to poor Glocksters that have the misfortune to run up against a 1911.


----------



## Drm50

Do Glock market those little comfy blankets with their logo. You know, the ones Glock Fan Boys use in their safe spaces when they see a guy with a 1911 approaching?


----------



## ezbite

wh


Drm50 said:


> Do Glock market those little comfy blankets with their logo. You know, the ones Glock Fan Boys use in their safe spaces when they see a guy with a 1911 approaching?



when I have my GLOCK everywhere is my safe space


----------



## fastwater

Entertainment at a secret Gluck convention for the unveiling of the Gen XV Gluck(BG's clothes provided by the latest in Gluck fashion):





...BG was later named as Glucks official leading fanboy and cheerleader..


----------



## ezbite

fastwater said:


> Entertainment at a secret Gluck convention for the unveiling of the Gen XV Gluck(BG's clothes provided by the latest in Gluck fashion):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...BG was later named as Glucks official leading fanboy and cheerleader..



I am wrong... I said tiny tim was Drm50 boy, but looks like fastwawa dug deep into his 1911 safe and pulled out the truth..


----------



## Drm50

The Glock Fan Boy Club president made it into his safe space.


----------



## Popspastime

I see my 1911 brothers have this covered.. 
Carry on!


----------



## ezbite

lookie there we have another 1911 owner darling...


----------



## ezbite

I rest my case...


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> View attachment 318611
> 
> 
> I rest my case...


I wish you could like posts twice.


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> View attachment 318589
> 
> 
> lookie there we have another 1911 owner darling...










unfortunately he only gets one shot. You know 1911s don't function with even the slightest limp wrist.


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> View attachment 318611
> 
> 
> I rest my case...


Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder. 
What I see in that pic is...there's enough plastic in them Glucks to melt them all down and make another gun case for some real pistolas.


----------



## fastwater

loweman165 said:


> View attachment 318613
> unfortunately he only gets one shot. You know 1911s don't function with even the slightest limp wrist.


More photoshopped pics.???


----------



## loweman165

fastwater said:


> More photoshopped pics.???


No I'm afraid that really happened.


----------



## loweman165




----------



## fastwater

loweman165 said:


> No I'm afraid that really happened.


Whoever would commit such an atrocity should be shackled and caned. 
But I must add that the reason they are doing this with 1911's is because they tried inlaying diamonds and gold in plastic Glucks but both kept falling out of the plastic.


----------



## loweman165

Cant wait to try out the new Glock slide. Talk about perfection...


----------



## fastwater

Now that's true 'Gat' style right there!


----------



## Drm50

loweman165 said:


> Cant wait to try out the new Glock slide. Talk about perfection...
> View attachment 318751


Looks like left handed hood rats will just have to point.


----------



## fastwater

Drm50 said:


> Looks like left handed hood rats will just have to point.


They just spray anyway.


----------



## MIGHTY




----------



## loweman165

^^great choice ^^


----------



## fastwater

^^^more photoshopped fake news.


----------



## ezbite

MIGHTY said:


> View attachment 319607
> View attachment 319609


LIES...


----------



## loweman165

Had another pistol shoot this weekend. Was gonna shoot the G34 first then my Lc9 in the second just for kicks. Unfortunately I didn't do so well with the 34 so had to pull out the SR1911 to save face. Helped a bit but still had an off day.


----------



## ezbite

loweman165 said:


> Had another pistol shoot this weekend. Was gonna shoot the G34 first then my Lc9 in the second just for kicks. Unfortunately I didn't do so well with the 34 so had to pull out the SR1911 to save face. Helped a bit but still had an off day.
> View attachment 320181


I bet that one at 3 o'clock came out of the 1911


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> I bet that one at 3 o'clock came out of the 1911


Wish I could say yes but...


----------



## fastwater

loweman165 said:


> Had another pistol shoot this weekend. Was gonna shoot the G34 first then my Lc9 in the second just for kicks. Unfortunately I didn't do so well with the 34 so had to pull out the SR1911 to save face. Helped a bit but still had an off day.
> View attachment 320181


Atta boy...when all else fails...especially Glocks...grab a 1911. You know it will come through for ya.


----------



## ezbite

Thought you anchor ⚓ men would like to see what a real .45 auto looks like


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 320691
> 
> 
> Thought you anchor ⚓ men would like to see what a real .45 auto looks like


Well? Still waiting. Where’s the picture of a real .45? You don’t have one do ya.


----------



## fastwater

Posting up a pic of a hunk of fugly plastic claiming it to be a 'real' 45 is liken to posting up playing a NFL video game and claiming it's like actually playing in a 'real' NFL game.


----------



## bobk

It’s not even his. He took the picture at a Walmart. Oh wait.....


----------



## fastwater

^^^
Wish I could give multiple likes to that one.
One thing for sure...he won't be buying any of that cheap Filipino or Brazilian ammo from Walmart anymore to shoot out of it.


----------



## bobk

What will he do?? He likes cheap Brazilians. Poor, poor Susan.


----------



## loweman165

fastwater said:


> ^^^
> Wish I could give multiple likes to that one.
> One thing for sure...he won't be buying any of that cheap Filipino or Brazilian ammo from Walmart anymore to shoot out of it.


Yeah those glocks will feed anything unlike those jamm'in 1911s. Go to store, buy a 1911, then buy 6 different ammo brands to find out which one it'll cycle. I know the drill.


----------



## Popspastime

Must need to update my browser, nothing here looks like a real 45 cal., anyone else see anything?


----------



## Popspastime

I think I can see it now...! 

Oh LOOK>>!


----------



## fastwater

^^^
Them Gluck fanboys see that little kickstand...they'll all want one.


----------



## ezbite

Ah the hater are out in force..


----------



## ezbite

Perfection


----------



## fastwater

The camo does NOT cover up the fugly!


----------



## Drm50

The Glock Fan boys are going to be a leg up on us if politicians take our guns. Glocks don't qualify.


----------



## fastwater

^^^The politicians think they have the Glock issue covered as well on the gun take away program since many stores are seriously considering going back to paper bags instead of plastic.
Maybe ole Gaston will then come up with the model G938716342. 
The cardboard model!


----------



## loweman165

Let's not forget about the Tariffs on all cheap Chinese steel these American gun companies are buying up to make the 1911. You think they were overpriced before? Yeah I'd say the gun community has alot of problems to deal with.


----------



## ezbite

Lil more perfection for the haters..


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> View attachment 320791
> 
> 
> Lil more perfection for the haters..


Feeble, got to give me something to work with. Pics don't cut it.


----------



## ezbite

Drm50 said:


> Feeble, got to give me something to work with. Pics don't cut it.


Ain't nuthin' weak about a Glock!


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> Ain't nuthin' weak about a Glock!


Except the trigger, grip and slide.


----------



## Popspastime

bobk said:


> Except the trigger, grip and slide.


And the lil princesses that own them..


----------



## Popspastime

New profile from Gluck for 2020


----------



## loweman165

Popspastime said:


> New profile from Gluck for 2020
> View attachment 321563


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> View attachment 321565


Yep, I spit some crown on that one. Lmao


----------



## ezbite

My back up weapon..


----------



## Popspastime

A Back-up Slock.. Just say No to Slocks..


----------



## fastwater

^^^
You guys are crazy!!!


----------



## Drm50

I've been looking to trade up a plain Jane 1911 Colt series 70. I have several S&W revolvers that I have multiples to trade. I have clear description of what I want. I haven't got a decent bite on 1911 for 3 months. It never fails about everyday I will get a email. It starts out, I know you want a Colt 1911 but I have this nice Glock I would be willing to trade you..............I think that shows the status of 1911 vs Glocks.


----------



## ezbite

Drm50 said:


> I've been looking to trade up a plain Jane 1911 Colt series 70. I have several S&W revolvers that I have multiples to trade. I have clear description of what I want. I haven't got a decent bite on 1911 for 3 months. It never fails about everyday I will get a email. It starts out, I know you want a Colt 1911 but I have this nice Glock I would be willing to trade you..............I think that shows the status of 1911 vs Glocks.


Put the kool-aid down...


----------



## loweman165

^^like twice^^


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> Put the kool-aid down...


I'm serious, not telling a joke. I will add that I get the same line on several other pistols and about half are some low rent 1911 clones. Quite a few of the 1911 clones are second class junk. I will even go so far as to say I would take a Glock over a lot of them. But don't get all warm and fuzzy, Glocks still Suck, just not as much as some of the clones. As with S&W revolvers there is a point where quality was cut.


----------



## ezbite

That's right, just 6 drops of oil and the job is done.. hell 1911's require that just on the hammer so it doesn't freeze up from rust..


----------



## Flathead76

ezbite said:


> View attachment 321877
> 
> 
> That's right, just 6 drops of oil and the job is done.. hell 1911's require that just on the hammer so it doesn't freeze up from rust..


With this heat Glock owners might not want to leave their “weapon” in their Prius because it might melt.


----------



## loweman165

Oils too thin for those steel dinosaurs, gotta use grease to take up the slop.


----------



## fastwater

Silly fella's...this is a grease gun:


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Flathead76 said:


> With this heat Glock owners might not want to leave their “weapon” in their Prius because it might melt.


LMAO at “their Prius”! Best one I heard on the thread for awhile. And I gotta ask.. what music station would said Prius be tuned to?


----------



## fastwater

^^^Would have to be a station favored by the 'limp' wristed crowd playing something like this:


----------



## Popspastime

Flathead76 said:


> With this heat Glock owners might not want to leave their “weapon” in their Prius because it might melt.


If you look closely you can see where they hide the Glucks in the heat. Looks like a Gluck 19..


----------



## Flathead76

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> LMAO at “their Prius”! Best one I heard on the thread for awhile. And I gotta ask.. what music station would said Prius be tuned to?


They probably listen to poison or boys to men.......


----------



## Popspastime

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> LMAO at “their Prius”! Best one I heard on the thread for awhile. And I gotta ask.. what music station would said Prius be tuned to?


Y......M......C......A.... is the theme song.


----------



## ezbite

That's NOT a 1911 in her hand.. nuff said sallies, nuff said...


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

ezbite said:


> View attachment 322211
> 
> 
> That's NOT a 1911 in her hand.. nuff said sallies, nuff said...


She just wanted plastic to match the rest of her body. A hard steel gun would have thrown her off balance. Ive read you can Botox and/or silicone a Gluck when it’s looking a lil saggy also.


----------



## MIGHTY

All I’m gathering is that a lot of women carry Glocks?


----------



## ezbite

MIGHTY said:


> All I’m gathering is that a lot of women carry Glocks?


I just spit coffee everywhere, you got jokes..


----------



## loweman165

MIGHTY said:


> All I’m gathering is that a lot of women carry Glocks?


They also like men that carry Glocks. Cool, young, go all night men. Not the old, tired, bags hanging down to the knees geezer that can't get past thier 1911s....no offense.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

loweman165 said:


> They also like men that carry Glocks. Cool, young, go all night men. Not the old, tired, bags hanging down to the knees geezer that can't get past thier 1911s....no offense.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

loweman165 said:


> They also like men that carry Glocks. Cool, young, go all night men. Not the old, tired, bags hanging down to the knees geezer that can't get past thier 1911s....no offense.


Carries a Gluck.... on when he’s feeling feminine...


----------



## loweman165

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> View attachment 322257
> 
> Carries a Gluck.... on when he’s feeling feminine...


That's waaay too low even for this thread. Probably have an upset stomach the rest of the night. Thanks.


----------



## ezbite

Looks like


----------



## fastwater

^^^ a he...that desperately wants to be a she.


----------



## ezbite

Looks like a bunch of sweet pistols fastwawa..


----------



## MIGHTY

There’s pistols in that picture? All I see is 2 coolers? One normal one acting as a stand and one that was melted into 4 rainbow colored Glocks.


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> View attachment 322697
> 
> 
> Looks like a bunch of sweet pistols fastwawa..


My lil puppy leaves better lookin piles then that!


----------



## joebertin

Looks like a picture of my grandkids' nerf guns...


----------



## joebertin

...see

The nerf guns are a little more intimidating.


----------



## MIGHTY

Made out of the same material too. Are there any rails on those for a super tactic-cool flashlight and anywhere to mount a red dot scope? Those are all must haves!!!


----------



## loweman165

MIGHTY said:


> Made out of the same material too. Are there any rails on those for a super tactic-cool flashlight and anywhere to mount a red dot scope? Those are all must haves!!!


I know what you mean. A real tacticool,mall ninja special.















You were referring to 1911s right?


----------



## Popspastime

^^^^^^^ Now your cooking ^^^^^^


----------



## MIGHTY

loweman165 said:


> I know what you mean. A real tacticool,mall ninja special.
> View attachment 322847
> View attachment 322849
> 
> You were referring to 1911s right?


 Honestly, it’d be a tough choice for me between and Glock and a kimber............


----------



## ezbite




----------



## MIGHTY

After shooting the movie, maybe Tommy can tell that to this fellow......


----------



## loweman165

MIGHTY said:


> View attachment 322931
> After shooting the movie, maybe Tommy can tell that to this fellow......


I don't think he'd mind. Tell me his flamer isn't a spitting image of a glock. He'd love it. Probably toss his 1911 In a the nearest bomb crater.


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> View attachment 322697
> 
> 
> Looks like a bunch of sweet pistols fastwawa..


Talk about Mall Ninja guns, that spread looks like the Full Meal Deal. The kiddies get one with their fun meal. A little more bling and you might be able to pick one up with a magnet.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 322697
> 
> 
> Looks like a bunch of sweet pistols fastwawa..


I’m seeing a pattern Susan. The only glucks you post pics of are pimped out ones. Them things are so ugly you got to put a whole lot of lipstick on them. They are still fugly though.  
Get with loweman. He posted some pics of a true pistol. He’s coming around.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 322927


You know how them Hollywood type are.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> They also like men that carry Glocks. Cool, young, go all night men. Not the old, tired, bags hanging down to the knees geezer that can't get past thier 1911s....no offense.


Counts ez out.


----------



## ezbite

My new phone case, can you say SWEET!!


----------



## loweman165

I'll take 2. 


ezbite said:


> View attachment 323373
> 
> 
> My new phone case, can you say SWEET!!


----------



## ezbite

Betca can't get these for that rusty old 1911


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> View attachment 323511
> 
> 
> Betca can't get these for that rusty old 1911


To quote Rick Bobby:
"That's like looking up Yasmine Bleeths skirt!!"


----------



## fastwater

loweman165 said:


> To quote Rick Bobby:
> "That's like looking up Yasmine Bleeths skirt!!"


NO...NO ITS NOT!!!
Like looking up Bruce Jenners.


----------



## ezbite

fastwater said:


> NO...NO ITS NOT!!!
> Like looking up Bruce Jenners.


Damn


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 323511
> 
> 
> Betca can't get these for that rusty old 1911


What a big ole mess.


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> What a big ole mess.


^^what jealousy sounds like^^


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> To quote Rick Bobby:
> "That's like looking up Yasmine Bleeths skirt!!"


That's nasty.. you seen her lately?
Glocks almost look better.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> ^^what jealousy sounds like^^


I’m too old to get jealous.


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> That's nasty.. you seen her lately?
> Glocks almost look better.
> View attachment 323563


Lol I know unfortunately I looked her up after I posted. That face makes even my Glocks look good.


----------



## bobk

Lol, I about puked. What happened to the baywatch days. The old rusty 1911 sure as hell has aged better than her.


----------



## MIGHTY

I was eating Cajun crab dip and crackers and stopped after picture....


----------



## bobk

MIGHTY said:


> I was eating Cajun crab dip and crackers and stopped after picture....


Be glad the pic wasn’t from under her skirt.


----------



## loweman165

Speaking of looking up a skirt,
FedEx man came today;








Go good with Ezbites stack of 30 rounders.


----------



## Drm50

With the 1911 45acp there is no need to have 30shots. 1 shot, one bad guy gone. No need to spray the neighborhood endangering innocent bystanders. The accuracy and dependability is legendary.


----------



## loweman165

Drm50 said:


> With the 1911 45acp there is no need to have 30shots. 1 shot, one bad guy gone. No need to spray the neighborhood endangering innocent bystanders. The accuracy and dependability is legendary.











Then what the heck do they make these for??


----------



## Drm50

loweman165 said:


> View attachment 323873
> 
> Then what the heck do they make these for??
> 
> View attachment 323875


Those are so you can use your 1911 for a walking stick.


----------



## loweman165

Drm50 said:


> Those are so you can use your 1911 for a walking stick.


30 rounds of 45acp would have some weight to them


----------



## MIGHTY

Drm50 said:


> With the 1911 45acp there is no need to have 30shots. 1 shot, one bad guy gone. No need to spray the neighborhood endangering innocent bystanders. The accuracy and dependability is legendary.


 Could you imagine the work Sgt. York could’ve done if he was a sissy that needed a 30 round mag in his side arm?


----------



## Yakphisher

I like watching Michelle Viscusi! Hot dam spank me!!


----------



## Drm50

There was a 1911 magazine made that looked like a horse shoe pre WW2. A police equippment company sold it as riot control. Extended mags have never caught on will PDs or military. They are basically range toys. To heavy, to ackward and prone to failure under combat conditions.


----------



## ezbite

loweman165 said:


> View attachment 323873
> 
> Then what the heck do they make these for??
> 
> View attachment 323875


for bobk I've seen him shoot a pistol before, he'll need both....


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> for bobk I've seen him shoot a pistol before, he'll need both....


I need a walking stick to beat your a** with.  After the mag dump on that deer you need a good a** whipping .  Suuuuuzie


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> I need a walking stick to beat your a** with.  After the mag dump on that deer you need a good a** whipping .  Suuuuuzie


I hear he killed it with the first shot, the rest were just a celebration!


----------



## fastwater

loweman165 said:


> I hear he killed it with the first shot, the rest were just a celebration!


You meant to say:
"I hear he killed it with the first extended magazine, the second extended magazine was just in celebration."

Fixed it for ya!


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> I need a walking stick to beat your a** with.  After the mag dump on that deer you need a good a** whipping .  Suuuuuzie


Damn brother, ya know I love ya, but maybe see sum body for that forgetfulness.. one and down.. the 2nd and 3rd I was just clearing the chamber..


----------



## fastwater

Oooooh my goodness!!!
You CANNOT still be draggin that poor doe around!


----------



## Drm50

I hope EZ gutted that doe, even at that it's probably taint meat by now.


----------



## fastwater

Drm50 said:


> I hope EZ *gutted* that doe, even at that it's probably taint meat by now.


Gutted???
He won't even let the poor girl die!!!


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> I hear he killed it with the first shot, the rest were just a celebration!


Glocks and hallucinogens go together.


----------



## bobk

Drm50 said:


> I hope EZ gutted that doe, even at that it's probably taint meat by now.


He sleeps with it nightly. Not gutted yet. Pillow of stinky jelly by now.


----------



## ezbite

Haters.. yer all just haters...


----------



## Drm50

Cut EZ some slack. Behavior can be caused by fumes of Poly Carbonite coming off Glocks. Hyper ventilation when excited can cause increased intake of these vapors. It can be cured over time with therapy and rest. It's like the 12 step program for alcoholics. To be cured you first have to admitt you have a problem. Guys with this syndrome have to be gently eased into Steel pistols. A 1911 would be to much to soon. They have to be given time to adjust. We're all pulling for EZ, he can be cured.


----------



## ezbite

Let's party!!


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> View attachment 324495
> 
> Let's party!!


I see EZ has progressed into the hallucination stage. There needs to be an intervention soon to save him from himself. We will know he is slipped out when he starts wearing native Bavarian garments.


----------



## fastwater

Drm50 said:


> I see EZ has progressed into the hallucination stage. There needs to be an intervention soon to save him from himself. We will know he is slipped out when he starts wearing native Bavarian garments.


His next holster for when he where's his kilt:


----------



## loweman165

fastwater said:


> His next holster for when he where's his kilt:
> View attachment 324505


Suprised your boyfriend let you take his picture and put it online. Lol, I'm sorry that might be over the line.


----------



## ezbite

this is funny because years ago my brother (tree hugger) had a kilt which I did wear, it had suspenders and all the buttons, just checking it out and the GLOCK laid perfection on my azz.


----------



## Drm50

We're going to have to do this gently. Put your Glocks in a Recycle Bin and we will get you a couple Taurus copies of some American pistol. After a few months we will upgrade you to Hi Points. I would say in a years time we could have you behind a 1911 and cured. This disease is known as Gastonitise in the old country. European treatment they go straight to Sig 210 but they have found these loose to many patients from shock.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> Suprised your boyfriend let you take his picture and put it online. Lol, I'm sorry that might be over the line.


Wow man. That was just brutal.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> this is funny because years ago my brother (tree hugger) had a kilt which I did wear, it had suspenders and all the buttons, just checking it out and the GLOCK laid perfection on my ass..


No, that’s not funny.


----------



## cincinnati

ezbite said:


> this is funny because years ago my brother (tree hugger) had a kilt which I did wear, it had suspenders and all the buttons, just checking it out and the GLOCK laid perfection on my ass..


Disturbing! TMI! TMI!


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> this is funny because years ago my brother (tree hugger) had a kilt which I did wear, it had suspenders and all the buttons, just checking it out and the GLOCK laid perfection on my ass..


I now see the value of the Don't ask, Don't tell policy.


----------



## fastwater

loweman165 said:


> Suprised your boyfriend let you take his picture and put it online. Lol, I'm sorry that might be over the line.


You could be next if'n you played your cards right. 



ezbite said:


> this is funny because years ago my brother (tree hugger) had a kilt which I did wear, it had suspenders and all the buttons, just checking it out and the GLOCK laid perfection on my ass..


Hope the kilt was long enough to cover your little pea shooters.



Drm50 said:


> We're going to have to do this gently. Put your Glocks in a Recycle Bin and we will get you a couple Taurus copies of some American pistol. After a few months we will upgrade you to Hi Points. I would say in a years time we could have you behind a 1911 and cured. This disease is known as Gastonitise in the old country. *European treatment they go straight to Sig 210 but they have found these loose to many patients from shock*.


I hear it's easy to spot European people that have had this Gastronitise. They are usually the ones walking around with fingers missing from all the 'kabooms'.



bobk said:


> Wow man. That was just brutal.


That's ok bobk...loweman couldn't help but get excited over that pic
and can't wait to do his next Glock shoot in a kilt. He is really, really looking forward to the 'prone position' segment



cincinnati said:


> Disturbing! TMI! TMI!


X2...and worth repeating multiple times.



Drm50 said:


> I now see the value of the Don't ask, Don't tell policy.


You are right Drm50...and at this stage of the game...not convinced EZ or loweman knows the difference between a kilt and a mini skirt.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Ez...they are ALL JEALOUS. You n I know where it's at. I can't believe they still ride ya


----------



## Saugeye Tom

glock is making shotguns now


----------



## Drm50

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 324777
> View attachment 324779
> glock is making shotguns now


If my little nephew saw such a display of black stuff, his first words would be, do you have any guns? 5yrs old, they're like tape recorders.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Drm50 said:


> If my little nephew saw such a display of black stuff, his first words would be, do you have any guns? 5yrs old, they're like tape recorders.


lol


----------



## ezbite

You know you want one


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> Ez...they are ALL JEALOUS. You n I know where it's at. I can't believe they still ride ya


Where what’s at? The recycle bin?

Sweet, another plastic Tom to pick on.
The glock boys needed some back up. 
I’m sure Loweman and the other plastic Tom appreciate the support


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 324855
> 
> 
> You know you want one


I would like a can. No legos though.


----------



## Drm50

The only reason I ever wanted a suppressor was to sneak in and raid some prime squirrel woods owned by some grumpy selfish old farts. That use to be half the fun of squirrel hunting. Only useful on a good 22 rifle. Same guys had ponds that were posted No Fishing. You had to ease the bail on your reel down to keep it from the big click or they would be down to investigate.


----------



## fastwater

DP


----------



## fastwater

Have been checking zero on 'canned' 243's for the last week.
With no more noise than a subsonic 22, it's been nice not having to worry about using ear protection.


----------



## loweman165

About all a 1911s good for. Your in no danger when you get the inevitable stovepipe.


----------



## MIGHTY

Guys using a 70+ year old pistol that’s had who knows how many rounds through it. Springs need replaced over time. Someone post up some videos of a 70 year old glock and lets see how it functions and what it’s worth....


----------



## fastwater

MIGHTY said:


> Guys using a 70+ year old pistol that’s had who knows how many rounds through it. Springs need replaced over time. *Someone post up some videos of a 70 year old glock and lets see how it functions and what it’s worth...*.


Ask and ye shall receive:








...value...bout $100...and it's working flawlessly!


----------



## joebertin

Here is a Glock carved pumpkin...









The pumpkin survived... the misses hit the bag of candy in front of it. 

Obviously fearful of recoil and pushing.


----------



## Popspastime

fastwater said:


> Ask and ye shall receive:
> View attachment 325519
> 
> ...value...bout $100...and it's working flawlessly!


That 2nd generation way out lives the first.


----------



## ezbite

That's a thing of beauty right there


----------



## fastwater

^^^


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 325687
> That's a thing of beauty right there


That is a good looking surefire.


----------



## ezbite

I know I know it's nothing new, but it sure is pretty.. an AR platform that accepts GLOCK mags.. sweet.. let's see some photos of 1911 mag in that same platform.. oh wait they like more than 5 shots of an old outdated slow azz slug..


----------



## Longhorn

ezbite said:


> View attachment 326127
> I know I know it's nothing new, but it sure is pretty.. an AR platform that accepts GLOCK mags.. sweet..


This past weekend, I actually got to handle and shoot that AR at the range where I RSO periodically. Kind of a cool, fun range toy though I'm not into PCCs. and definitely not a Glock guy.


----------



## Drm50

I the past I've had several para military 9mm carbines. MACs, Sten repros, Thompson repros, ect.
The Marlin Camp Carbine is only one that shot decent. Same as 45acp model which took 1911 mags. I always thought the Marlins would be good with cans.


----------



## hatteras1

Now at your local Home Depot


----------



## ezbite

Drm50 said:


> I the past I've had several para military 9mm carbines. MACs, Sten repros, Thompson repros, ect.
> The Marlin Camp Carbine is only one that shot decent. Same as 45acp model which took 1911 mags. I always thought the Marlins would be good with cans.


Boy now you're reachin'


----------



## Popspastime

you got nothin!









This is the way real men dress


----------



## ezbite

Typical 1911 platform always jammin'


----------



## ezbite

Hey I got nothing against the m1 carbine or the tommy... don't try that


----------



## ezbite

And I got $100 saying none of you old 1911 farts can keep pulling that trigger until that mag is empty.. it's only like 20-21 lead chunks?? Besides I'm sure it will jam first, No way that spring is that strong..


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 326219
> 
> 
> Typical 1911 platform always jammin'


I see you found your flare gun.


----------



## MIGHTY

bobk said:


> I see you found your flare gun.


 looks plastic....


----------



## fastwater

MIGHTY said:


> looks plastic....


Nahhh...them plastic Glock pistolas can't even keep from blowing up with handgun ammo. No way they would stay together shooting shotgun shells.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 326227
> 
> 
> And I got $100 saying none of you old 1911 farts can keep pulling that trigger until that mag is empty.. it's only like 20-21 lead chunks?? Besides I'm sure it will jam first, No way that spring is that strong..


Bring your money plastic boy! I may be old but I'm not a fart. Still just a burp.


----------



## hatteras1

fastwater said:


> Nahhh...them plastic Glock pistolas can't even keep from blowing up with handgun ammo. No way they would stay together shooting shotgun shells.


----------



## hatteras1

How to fire over 50 gr. safely in a Glock


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> View attachment 326227
> 
> 
> And I got $100 saying none of you old 1911 farts can keep pulling that trigger until that mag is empty.. it's only like 20-21 lead chunks?? Besides I'm sure it will jam first, No way that spring is that strong..


That looks like how all the old geysers turn thier handguns into canes. Poor old fellas...


----------



## Drm50

I will say that the major cause of jamming in any auto pistol is due to magazine problems. Also the novelty hi cap mags as well as some after market mags are very undependable. Next in line is Ammo.
Cheap factory or bad handload. In 1911 these two thing cause 98% of jams. When I say 1911s I'm talking Colts or Govt contract models. There are so many companies making them that can be junk or top shelf.


----------



## ezbite

Don't lie, you'd all love to shoot this bad mo fo.....


----------



## ezbite

Shhhhhhh...


----------



## fastwater

Yes...with a nice 50cal!


----------



## bobk

[QUOTE="ezbite, post: 2755689, member:
Shhhhhhh...[/QUOTE]


Boobs, silencers, folding stocks and gaylord colored grips. Blah,blah, blah. It’s still a glock and it’s still plastic and ugly. 

1911’s don’t need all the bling. They are a work of art all by themselves.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> View attachment 326641
> [QUOTE="ezbite, post: 2755689, member:
> Shhhhhhh...



Boobs, silencers, folding stocks and gaylord colored grips. Blah,blah, blah. It’s still a glock and it’s still plastic and ugly.

1911’s don’t need all the bling. They are a work of art all by themselves.[/QUOTE]

Yep...that is a true work of art right there bobk. Just a pure masterpiece of beauty!

Don't know when the KoolAid drinkin Glock fanboys are gonna realize that their Glocks are liken to turds. You can wrap em up all day long in all that bling but at the end of the day...you still have a turd.


----------



## ezbite

You can keep that rusty junk, I'll take my GLOCK any day... can you say coyote?? Oooooooooowoofwoof..


----------



## loweman165

If those 1911 guys are still saying they'd take a 1911 over this it kinda makes me think A: theh really are so old thier "equipment " doesn't work anymore, or B: they might be into other "things".


ezbite said:


> View attachment 326673
> 
> 
> You can keep that rusty junk, I'll take my GLOCK any day... can you say coyote?? Oooooooooowoofwoof..


----------



## ezbite

loweman165 said:


> If those 1911 guys are still saying they'd take a 1911 over this it kinda makes me think A: theh really are so old thier "equipment " doesn't work anymore, or B: they might be into other "things".


Naaa, their just really rusty..


----------



## loweman165

Hey if I could derail the thread for a second, camp perry has a public shoot November 9th. It's like the pistol pop up but with rifle. 75-300 meter pop up silhouettes. 40 rounds/targets per relay. Any high power center fire magazine or strip clip fed. Alot of fun.


----------



## bobk

loweman, is it an all day event or can you cut out after you shoot? I plan to be on the lake that weekend but may try to do the shoot if it's not all day. Thanks for the info on the shoot sounds like a good time.


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> loweman, is it an all day event or can you cut out after you shoot? I plan to be on the lake that weekend but may try to do the shoot if it's not all day. Thanks for the info on the shoot sounds like a good time.


If you get to the sign up line early (7:00am) you can usually shoot 3 or 4 rounds by 10:30 or 11. You can leave whenever after you shoot


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> If you get to the sign up line early (7:00am) you can usually shoot 3 or 4 rounds by 10:30 or 11. You can leave whenever after you shoot


Thanks, going to run it by the guy I’m fishing with and see what he thinks.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> If those 1911 guys are still saying they'd take a 1911 over this it kinda makes me think A: theh really are so old thier "equipment " doesn't work anymore, or B: they might be into other "things".


Are we talking about guns or guns?


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> Thanks, going to run it by the guy I’m fishing with and see what he thinks.


dont you mean GAL? hmm?


----------



## hatteras1

hatteras1 said:


> I love to catch and release the Saugeye's. Most are too small anyhow, but it's a test for my lure designs.
> 
> "I troll a Glock-g26 with Bloodred treble 2.0 Mustad"


"Oh darn..........Wrong forum !!!"


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> dont you mean GAL? hmm?


Oh looky look! Plastic boy made a funny.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

YOU GUYS ARE STILL ARGUING ABOUT HOW GREAT GLOCKS ARE,???


----------



## loweman165

Saugeye Tom said:


> YOU GUYS ARE STILL ARGUING ABOUT HOW GREAT GLOCKS ARE,???


Yes but only for 100 pages. We got at least another 100 left in us.


----------



## hatteras1

Saugeye Tom said:


> YOU GUYS ARE STILL ARGUING ABOUT HOW GREAT GLOCKS ARE,???


There's no debating.. Glocks rank right up there with the best
Tupperware
Glad 
Cuisinart
Reynolds wrap
Glock
Ziplock 
Pyrex


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> YOU GUYS ARE STILL ARGUING ABOUT HOW GREAT GLOCKS ARE,???


Glocks and great can’t be used in the same sentence. It’s just not possible.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> Yes but only for 100 pages. We got at least another 100 left in us.


Only possibly to hit another 100 if ez keeps posting his girlfriend.


----------



## fastwater

^^^+100


----------



## loweman165

fastwater said:


> ^^^+100


I know awsome! Couldn't squeeze 5 pages out of a 1911 thread. And that's if we discuss the weather for 3.


----------



## fastwater

loweman165 said:


> I know awsome! Couldn't squeeze 5 pages out of a 1911 thread. And that's if we discuss the weather for 3.


^^^Hey now...that wasn't nice!
But you're probably right.
Theres only so many ways to say how GREAT something is. One page would be statements of how GREAT a 1911 is.
Then there would be multiple pages of guys showing their pics of the unmatchable, magnificent beauty of the 1911.
And though I absolutely enjoy EZ's pics of his g-friend(was she holding a pistol in those pics?)...there just wouldn't have to be anyone's g-friend or side show bling in that thread to distract from the 'work of art' that the 1911 truly is.


----------



## ezbite

Ohhhh snap!!



loweman165 said:


> I know awsome! Couldn't squeeze 5 pages out of a 1911 thread. And that's if we discuss the weather for 3.


----------



## Snakecharmer

ezbite said:


> View attachment 326619
> 
> 
> Shhhhhhh...


I see a lot of plastic....LOL


----------



## joebertin

bobk said:


> Only possibly to hit another 100 if ez keeps posting his girlfriend.


Agreed! The pics are great, and you'd expect a girl to pack a Glock. It's womanly, plastic, and dishwasher friendly (if you keep it away from the heating coils).


----------



## cincinnati

ezbite said:


> View attachment 327473
> 
> 
> Ohhhh snap!!


Hey, keep your eye on those gauges, Homer. The plant may be about to explode! DOH!


----------



## Drm50

Looks like EZ is in the Glock plant. They don't mill those dudes out, they squeeze them out like fish
patties. When not running Glocks they can make Hula Hoops.


----------



## Trollineye

Yeah I'm a 1911 guy. I think you guys are too hard on EZ. And thats not his girlfreind. He photoshopped it from the original (attached) HaHa....Glock guys aren't all bad, just a little goofy! BTW...thanks for this thread, had a lot of laughs but you guys must have run out of ammo!


----------



## loweman165

^^you should know better than that, a Glock NEVER runs out of ammo!!


----------



## Drm50

The Glock fan boys are out of ammo. All they got left is to post lame pictures. They have clamed up and give me no material to work with.


----------



## ezbite

My kinda wine..


----------



## ezbite

Oh look... it's a pumpkin that looks like a 1911 owner..


----------



## ezbite

ezbite said:


> View attachment 328809
> 
> 
> Oh look... it's a pumpkin that looks like a 1911 owner..


Hmmm now that I think about it, 1911 owners probably don't know what that pumpkin really looks like being the gender fellas they be.


----------



## ezbite

I've been waiting for the gals to reply about the pumpkin.. guess that they might be taking a nap.. old 1911 farts need naps ya know..

By the way now.. this is a 10mm pistol baby..


----------



## Drm50

I herd of monkeys with footballs but I didn't know the Glock Fan Boys were into pumpkins. I believe I'll opt for mincemeat from now on.


----------



## ezbite

Many many many


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> Many many many
> View attachment 329025


That’s cool that the plastic pick-up-stix game came in a couple of plastic cases. After you’re done playing you can go play with your pumpkin. IF, it’s still in 1 pc. Easy ez!!


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> View attachment 328903
> 
> 
> I've been waiting for the gals to reply about the pumpkin.. guess that they might be taking a nap.. old 1911 farts need naps ya know..
> 
> 
> By the way now.. this is a 10mm pistol baby..


It's been so long since they've seen one thier missing the reference.


----------



## Drm50

We ain't dead yet. We still fool around the patch, just not the Pumkin Patch. We will leave the fruits and vegetables to the Glock boys.


----------



## ezbite

loweman165 said:


> It's been so long since they've seen one thier missing the reference.


Hahahaha good loard that's funnny..


----------



## ezbite

You


----------



## ezbite

Empty chamber and ugly


----------



## Drm50

Don't worry about us old 1911 guys coming up empty. We'll leave you Glock boys to the pumpkins and hand loads.


----------



## bobk

Drm50 said:


> Don't worry about us old 1911 guys coming up empty. We'll leave you Glock boys to the pumpkins and hand loads.


Oh Susan knows all about hand loads.


----------



## Drm50

I didn't think he got a little cross eyed for stuffing all thos Glock magazines.


----------



## ezbite

Guaranteed milo is looking at that perfection.. mmmmm


----------



## ezbite

Drm50 said:


> Don't worry about us old 1911 guys coming up empty. We'll leave you Glock boys to the pumpkins and hand loads.


Oh I think I here only cowboys.. like trace adkins talking hombre about


----------



## Drm50

I ain't done any cowboying for years. My ma didn't want me to go. By the time I made it to El Paso my legs reached the stirrups and I didn't play with pumpkins.


----------



## fastwater

Drm50 said:


> View attachment 329429
> I ain't done any cowboying for years. My ma didn't want me to go. By the time I made it to El Paso my legs reached the stirrups and I didn't play with pumpkins.


DRM50...between you and I, I don't think EZ is just 'playing' with that pumpkin. 
Things have gotten serious between them and we will all most likely be receiving wedding invitation shortly.
I'm just afraid that when pumpkin finds out EZ is into Glocks it will break his heart and leave him.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

I’m feeling sorry for that pumpkin.. especially once EZ takes his Glock out. Him and his plastic aesthetics..


----------



## Popspastime

Punkins have feelins you know! ..just ask EZ.


----------



## Drm50

Maybe the Glock Boys are getting ahead of things. If the Dems win they are going to outlaw live stock. That will cut their dating opportunities to fruits and vegetables. Their new favorite tune will be "Hello Country Pumpkin". They should have stuck will posting Glock pics.


----------



## ezbite

*NOW* that's one sweet pistola right there.


----------



## Drm50

Holy Moly, I didn't know they could stack it that deep. Ain't seen anything like that except on late night TV infomercials on a thing to peel carrots.


----------



## Flathead76

ezbite said:


> View attachment 329605
> 
> 
> No that's one sweet pistola right there.


Steelers colors. Barf


----------



## joebertin

ezbite said:


> View attachment 329605
> 
> 
> No that's one sweet pistola right there.


Another Nerf Gun clone...


----------



## ezbite

Drm50 said:


> Holy Moly, I didn't know they could stack it that deep. Ain't seen anything like that except on late night TV infomercials on a thing to peel carrots.


That's cause you're still playing with those rusty block shaped things.


----------



## bobk

[QUOTE="ezbite,No that's one sweet pistola right there.[/QUOTE]

You’re correct. NO.


----------



## Popspastime

Pukeadashishly overdone... yuck... another ghetto star..


----------



## Drm50

I think someone should turn EZ into child services. Making his daughter hold up Glocks with a vicious dog threatening her is mental cruelty.


----------



## loweman165

Any of you keyboard commandos make it out to Camp Perry's pop up shoot today?
Cold but alot of fun.


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> [QUOTE="ezbite,No that's one sweet pistola right there.


You’re correct. NO.[/QUOTE]

aren't you suppose to be sick???


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> You’re correct. NO.


aren't you suppose to be sick??? [/QUOTE]
Sucks donkey slongs. I should be in a stand.


----------



## joebertin

ezbite said:


> View attachment 329605
> 
> 
> *NOW* that's one sweet pistola right there.


At second glance, it looks like something your proctologist might have in the examining room...


----------



## Drm50

I just saw some good news for the Glock Fan Boys. To be more PC the bars in some places are coming out with gender neutral drinKs. All booze will be clear. You will no longer be able to look down the bar and pick out the Glock boys. The Pink Squirrels will be clear. You will have to listen closely to pick them out. Dead give away is when you hear them say " Bottoms Up"


----------



## loweman165

Drm50 said:


> I just saw some good news for the Glock Fan Boys. To be more PC the bars in some places are coming out with gender neutral drinKs. All booze will be clear. You will no longer be able to look down the bar and pick out the Glock boys. The Pink Squirrels will be clear. You will have to listen closely to pick them out. Dead give away is when you hear them say " Bottoms Up"


Try this again. Only this time make it funny.


----------



## ezbite

I


bobk said:


> aren't you suppose to be sick???


 Sucks donkey slongs. I should be in a stand.[/QUOTE]
In a stand sucking donkey slongs??


----------



## ezbite

Nnnn


----------



## ezbite

Pow


----------



## bobk

Drm50 said:


> I just saw some good news for the Glock Fan Boys. To be more PC the bars in some places are coming out with gender neutral drinKs. All booze will be clear. You will no longer be able to look down the bar and pick out the Glock boys. The Pink Squirrels will be clear. You will have to listen closely to pick them out. Dead give away is when you hear them say " Bottoms Up"[/QUOTE


Ez’s favorite position


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> I
> 
> Sucks donkey slongs. I should be in a stand.


In a stand sucking donkey slongs??[/QUOTE]

Go play with your sweater.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

This thread is like the Energizer bunny


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> This thread is like the Energizer bunny


Yep, keeps on going. Just like a 1911!!


----------



## loweman165

This months issue of Shooting Illustrated sure nailed the evolution of the hand gun didn't they?


----------



## joebertin

It's official...Glock is the ladies choice.


----------



## loweman165

^^ hey just cuz you 1911 guys don't have a use for the ladies dont hate on us^^^


----------



## fastwater

joebertin said:


> It's official...Glock is the ladies choice.





loweman165 said:


> ^^ hey just cuz you 1911 guys don't have a use for the ladies dont hate on us^^^


Most individuals with weak wrist tend to gravitate towards the Glocks cause, unlike 1911's, Glocks arent at all picky when it comes to the 'limp wrist' crowd. Matters of fact, the more of a 'limp wrist' the better the Glock likes it.
I believe if a night crawler crawled across the trigger of a Glock it would go bang...or a 50% chance it would go KABOOM.
The very reason friends don't let friends shoot Glocks.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Most individuals with weak wrist tend to gravitate towards the Glocks cause, unlike 1911's, Glocks arent at all picky when it comes to the 'limp wrist' crowd. Matters of fact, the more of a 'limp wrist' the better the Glock likes it.
> I believe if a night crawler crawled across the trigger of a Glock it would go bang...or a 50% chance it would go KABOOM.
> The very reason friends don't let friends shoot Glocks.


PERV


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> PERV


Thank you...I resemble that comment.

Also, Thanks for sending your 1911 home with me.
Will get her dialed in this week and let you know how she does.
If she dials in well, would you mind if I deer hunted with it this gun season?
Have hunted and killed deer with many legal handguns but never one chambered in 45acp.


----------



## Drm50

I always like to hunt with a buddie's gun. That way I don't have to feel bad when wardens are chasing me and I have to pitch it out the truck window. At least with a 1911 you can find it with a magnet. With Glock you are out of luck.


----------



## loweman165

Drm50 said:


> I always like to hunt with a buddie's gun. That way I don't have to feel bad when wardens are chasing me and I have to pitch it out the truck window. At least with a 1911 you can find it with a magnet. With Glock you are out of luck.


Find it quick tho, after a couple nights in the elements it'll be a worthless block of rust.


----------



## ezbite

fastwater said:


> Thank you...I resemble that comment.
> 
> Also, Thanks for sending your 1911 home with me.
> Will get her dialed in this week and let you know how she does.
> If she dials in well, would you mind if I deer hunted with it this gun season?
> Have hunted and killed deer with many legal handguns but never one chambered in 45acp.


Yea, it'll be dialed in the dirt with that crap rifling and sinker bullet..


----------



## fastwater

Now...now EZ. You know the only reason that 10mm hasn't KABOOMED on you yet is cause you spent mega $'s replacing all them factory junk parts. You may as well spent your hard earned $ and bought a stock 1911 in the first place that will hit what you're aiming at without rebuilding a whole new pistol.
Heck, that pistol you have is a clone to Frankenstein it's got so many aftermarket parts.
By the way...did you finally bury that poor ole deer you've been draggin around forever?


----------



## ezbite

fastwater said:


> Now...now EZ. You know the only reason that 10mm hasn't KABOOMED on you yet is cause you spent mega $'s replacing all them factory junk parts. You may as well spent your hard earned $ and bought a stock 1911 in the first place that will hit what you're aiming at without rebuilding a whole new pistol.
> Heck, that pistol you have is a clone to Frankenstein it's got so many aftermarket parts.
> By the way...did you finally bury that poor ole deer you've been draggin around forever?


Tisktisktisk old man.. all I replaced was the barrel.. just wanted to make sure I met the Ohio barrel requirements for length.. the beast G40, the results speak for themselves.. don't be a hater like bobby... or that other old gunsmith..


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> View attachment 331391
> View attachment 331393
> View attachment 331395
> View attachment 331397
> View attachment 331401
> 
> 
> Tisktisktisk old man.. all I replaced was the barrel.. just wanted to make sure I met the Ohio barrel requirements for length.. the beast G40, the results speak for themselves.. don't be a hater like bobby... or that other old gunsmith..


That's a Frankenglock!
And you could have spent less and bought a standard/stock 1911, had a much better...more accurate pistol, with a much better trigger and been legal to hunt deer in Ohio.
I don't have any pics of the deer I killed last year...oh wait...yes I do.
Here's a pic taken just yesterday:








It's the last of her and she's getting ready to climb into the oven.


----------



## loweman165

Ez just remember, if you want a 1911 to hunt deer its gotta be in 10mm because the weak, and slow 45acp isn't legal in Ohio. Just remember tho they haven't quite been able to shoot such a hot modern round in such an old out dated design. Should I remind you or Rugers attempt...


----------



## ezbite

fastwater said:


> That's a Frankenglock!
> And you could have spent less and bought a standard/stock 1911, had a much better...more accurate pistol, with a much better trigger and been legal to hunt deer in Ohio.
> I don't have any pics of the deer I killed last year...oh wait...yes I do.
> Here's a pic taken just yesterday:
> View attachment 331403
> 
> It's the last of her and she's getting ready to climb into the oven.


You know its illegal to buy or sell wild game in Ohio.. you might want to delete your post friend.. hmmmm


----------



## ezbite

Who sold you that?


----------



## Popspastime

Here you go if you want the best caliber ever produced in handgun..IMO But it's in a 1911 frame.


----------



## ezbite

Popspastime said:


> Here you go if you want the best caliber ever produced in handgun..IMO But it's in a 1911 frame.
> View attachment 331443


.357? Might want to check that.. 10mm is the better cartridge.


----------



## loweman165

Popspastime said:


> Here you go if you want the best caliber ever produced in handgun..IMO But it's in a 1911 frame.
> View attachment 331443


That would be sweet to own.


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> Who sold you that?


Lol...picked it up on a trip to 'mother natures' food pantry.
And it was a wild one.

Which brings up another, rather touchy point.
Had a conversation with bobk.
He may not say anything to up you but he told me that he would really appreciate it if you didn't kill anymore of his pet deer that he's raised from infants. Guess the one you shot wasn't weened from the bottle yet and was just leaving bobs house from eating.
Sooo, like last year,...if any deer this year come strolling up to you that still have milk on their lips, they just want petted, please don't shoot them.



loweman165 said:


> That would be sweet to own.


Yes it would.


----------



## Drm50

I have taken one deer with a 1911 45acp. A issue GI with Millet sights was only mod. 230 hp bullet 30yds. I generally don't use auto loaders as deer guns. My main deer pistol is 44mg Ruger SBH that I have had since 64. I have got a few with 45Colt in S&W m25s with cast at moderate load.
Get to do nothing this year, waiting to get my back cut.


----------



## Popspastime

ezbite said:


> .357? Might want to check that.. 10mm is the better cartridge.


By who's example? The .357 has a better bullet coefficient and penetrates deeper then the faster (Not by much) 10mm. Also the .357 is much more accurate at distance with less drop. You might want to do some checking. I'll take the .357 any day.


----------



## ezbite

Popspastime said:


> By who's example? The .357 has a better bullet coefficient and penetrates deeper then the faster (Not by much) 10mm. Also the .357 is much more accurate at distance with less drop. You might want to do some checking. I'll take the .357 any day.


Ekkkkk


----------



## ezbite

fastwater said:


> Lol...picked it up on a trip to 'mother natures' food pantry.
> And it was a wild one.
> 
> Which brings up another, rather touchy point.
> Had a conversation with bobk.
> He may not say anything to up you but he told me that he would really appreciate it if you didn't kill anymore of his pet deer that he's raised from infants. Guess the one you shot wasn't weened from the bottle yet and was just leaving bobs house from eating.
> Sooo, like last year,...if any deer this year come strolling up to you that still have milk on their lips, they just want petted, please don't shoot them.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it would.


You so funny.. bobk heard the carnage, saw it first hand.. hell we drank whisky to it, that's my story, he don't remember I'm sure... you know the dude is old..


----------



## ezbite

Popspastime said:


> By who's example? The .357 has a better bullet coefficient and penetrates deeper then the faster (Not by much) 10mm. Also the .357 is much more accurate at distance with less drop. You might want to do some checking. I'll take the .357 any day.


Mmm no it doesn't.


----------



## ezbite

ezbite said:


> Mmm no it doesn't.





ezbite said:


> Mmm no it doesn't.


Here yar go..

https://www.google.com/search?clien...i275j41i10j46i275j46j0i131j33i160.QP1gQ0vzC5I


----------



## fastwater

Drm50 said:


> I have taken one deer with a 1911 45acp. A issue GI with Millet sights was only mod. 230 hp bullet 30yds. I generally don't use auto loaders as deer guns. My main deer pistol is 44mg Ruger SBH that I have had since 64. I have got a few with 45Colt in S&W m25s with cast at moderate load.
> Get to do nothing this year, waiting to get my back cut.


 The Ruger SBH platform is my fav. choice as well for hunting and have killed deer with it in cals. 357, 41m, 45lc and 44. 
Just a good, rock solid workhorse of a revolver.
And while some prefer the double action of the SRH(and other pistols), I always preferred the single action in a hunting situation.

Good luck with your back...adding you to prayer list...


----------



## ezbite

Drm50 said:


> I have taken one deer with a 1911 45acp. A issue GI with Millet sights was only mod. 230 hp bullet . I generally don't use auto loaders as deer guns. My main deer pistol is 44mg Ruger SBH that I have had since 64. I have got a few with 45Colt in S&W m25s with cast at moderate load.
> Get to do nothing this year, waiting to get my back cut.


Well that sucks, hope all goes well.my uncle has back surgery and he didn't do crap for a long time... make sure you stay and talk junk about the greatest pistol on earth.. I also know another on this thread who had back surgery.. maybe she will chime in..


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> You so funny.. bobk heard the carnage, saw it first hand.. hell we drank whisky to it, that's my story, he don't remember I'm sure... you know the dude is old..


He told me after you guys had a few whiskey shooters to celebrate(ok...more than a few) that you tried to get him to take that big ole rack he's got down there and tape it to that doe before you took pics so you could say you shot a big buck.


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> Well that sucks, hope all goes well.my uncle has back surgery and he didn't do crap for a long time... make sure you stay and talk junk about the greatest pistol on earth.. I *also know another on this thread who had back surgery.. maybe she will chime in.*.


Haven't talked to him lately...is he gonna be able to hunt this year?


----------



## ezbite

fastwater said:


> He told me after you guys had a few whiskey shooters to celebrate(ok...more than a few) that you tried to get him to take that big ole rack he's got down there and tape it to that doe before you took pics so you could say you shot a big buck.


Can't eat antlers.. body size matters to me, just ask my girl. oh shoot


----------



## Drm50

It's a bummer. Ony season I will miss other than 2 while I was in Army. The only way I could hunt this year is with a rope, so deer could drag me out.


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> Can't eat antlers.. body size matters to me, just ask my girl. oh shoot


I'm confused, rack doesn't matter but body size does? Very interesting concept. I've never been a trophy Hunter myself, but I do have some standards.


----------



## fastwater

loweman165 said:


> Ez just remember, if you want a 1911 to hunt deer its gotta be in 10mm *because the weak, and slow 45acp isn't legal in Ohio*. Just remember tho they haven't quite been able to shoot such a hot modern round in such an old out dated design. Should I remind you or Rugers attempt...
> View attachment 331417


Hmmm...ODNR must have changed something I'm not aware of.
Last I checked, any straight walled cartridge .357 or larger with a bbl length of at least 5" is legal. 
As far as I know, they did away with the cartridge length rule long ago.


----------



## loweman165

fastwater said:


> Hmmm...ODNR must have changed something I'm not aware of.
> Last I checked, any straight walled cartridge .357 or larger with a bbl length of at least 5" is legal.
> As far as I know, they did away with the cartridge length rule long ago.


You know you might be right. I might be thinking of the 1911 platform itself because of its 5" barrel. Curious if a 45 acp out of a 18 or 22" barrel would perform.
Edit: your right, its legal. Not sure it be my first choice.


----------



## fastwater

loweman165 said:


> You know you might be right. I might be thinking of the 1911 platform itself because of its 5" barrel. Curious if a 45 acp out of a 18 or 22" barrel would perform.
> Edit: your right, its legal. *Not sure it be my first choice.*


Yea...not mine either.
But it is a cal. I've not yet killed a deer with that's legal here in Ohio. And since ST sent his Colt home with me, may as well pack it a day or two.
Have some Speer Gold Dot 230grn JHP's in there that I think would put the hammer on a deer at moderate pistol range and if shot placement is right.


----------



## ezbite

Drm50 said:


> I'm confused, rack doesn't matter but body size does? Very interesting concept. I've never been a trophy Hunter myself, but I do have some standards.


Yes sir.. I never have hunted a "rAck" I like a nice big bodied deer.


----------



## loweman165

45 acp?? My new deer rifle...


----------



## Drm50

You are late to the game. I have seen guys with Thompson, older knock off clones, Hi points and Marlins.


----------



## fastwater

loweman165 said:


> 45 acp?? My new deer rifle...
> View attachment 331483


There are times you would swear some are using these out in the woods.


----------



## hatteras1

ezbite said:


> View attachment 329605
> 
> 
> *NOW* that's one sweet pistola right there.











You said it Susan!!


----------



## ezbite

hatteras1 said:


> View attachment 331505
> 
> You said it Susan!!


If that was a 10mm GLOCK I might see your ☝


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> Ez just remember, if you want a 1911 to hunt deer its gotta be in 10mm because the weak, and slow 45acp isn't legal in Ohio. Just remember tho they haven't quite been able to shoot such a hot modern round in such an old out dated design. Should I remind you or Rugers attempt...
> View attachment 331417


Fake news. You’re fired.


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> Haven't talked to him lately...is he gonna be able to hunt this year?


HE will be hunting.


----------



## bobk

Drm50 said:


> I'm confused, rack doesn't matter but body size does? Very interesting concept. I've never been a trophy Hunter myself, but I do have some standards.


Susan wouldn’t know what to do with a rack.


----------



## bobk

Drm50 said:


> I have taken one deer with a 1911 45acp. A issue GI with Millet sights was only mod. 230 hp bullet 30yds. I generally don't use auto loaders as deer guns. My main deer pistol is 44mg Ruger SBH that I have had since 64. I have got a few with 45Colt in S&W m25s with cast at moderate load.
> Get to do nothing this year, waiting to get my back cut.


Good luck Dan. Do what they tell you after surgery.


----------



## Drm50

bobk said:


> Susan wouldn’t know what to do with a rack.


Myself I don't look for the large bodies but will go out of my way for a nice non typical rack.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> View attachment 331545
> 
> 
> HE will be hunting.


A beautiful work of art for sure!!!
If Picasso built guns instead of painting...the 1911 is exactly what he would have built.

Glad you are getting out.
Just to let you know, I spoke to EZ about not shooting any more of your bottle fed pets this year. 
May be a good idea to paint a big orange X on their sides in case he doesn't see the milk on their lips like last year.


----------



## loweman165

I read a new law this year that states "persons hunting deer with a 1911 may only shoot a doe that identify as buck" very strange.


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> A beautiful work of art for sure!!!
> If Picasso built guns instead of painting...the 1911 is exactly what he would have built.
> 
> Glad you are getting out.
> Just to let you know, I spoke to EZ about not shooting any more of your bottle fed pets this year.
> May be a good idea to paint a big orange X on their sides in case he doesn't see the milk on their lips like last year.


I’m making a contract right now for him to sign.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> I read a new law this year that states "persons hunting deer with a 1911 may only shoot a doe that identify as buck" very strange.


I’ll shoot all those I see.


----------



## fastwater

loweman165 said:


> I read a new law this year that states "persons hunting deer with a 1911 may only shoot a doe that identify as buck" very strange.





bobk said:


> I’ll shoot all those I see.


Yes...ODNR wanted to keep the deer herd 'normal' and took a poll of Glock owners to see if they would take part in this new law.
The responses ODNR got back led them to believe the Glock owning community found nothing wrong with the 'limp wristed' part of our deer herd.
You can bet,like bobk, the first buck I see walkin with a lot of 'swish' in 'its' step is gettin whacked.


----------



## Flathead76

ezbite said:


> View attachment 331391
> View attachment 331393
> View attachment 331395
> View attachment 331397
> View attachment 331401
> 
> 
> Tisktisktisk old man.. all I replaced was the barrel.. just wanted to make sure I met the Ohio barrel requirements for length.. the beast G40, the results speak for themselves.. don't be a hater like bobby... or that other old gunsmith..


10mm? How do you like that vortex? Put a Vortex Sparks on my turkey gun and love it.


----------



## joebertin

It's official... Glocks suck!

Aside from being fugly... they have design flaws, many design flaws.


----------



## joebertin

You guys got me curious about the .357 vs 10mm. Never looked into it, but this gel test appears to have both on a more or less even footing:


----------



## loweman165

https://glock.brand.live/c/SomethingnewfromGLOCK

I got a feeling we're gonna have some jealous 1911 owners.


----------



## ezbite

Flathead76 said:


> 10mm? How do you like that vortex? Put a Vortex Sparks on my turkey gun and love it.


Love it! Thinking of getting one for the AR


----------



## fastwater

^^^Ohhh plleeasse loweman165.
Don't think that will ever be possible.


----------



## loweman165

fastwater said:


> ^^^Ohhh plleeasse loweman165.
> Don't think that will ever be possible.


^^sounds like its working already^^


----------



## fastwater




----------



## Dovans

Would Epstien still be alive if they gave him a glock instead of a bed sheet. hmmmm


----------



## fastwater

Dovans said:


> Would Epstien still be alive if they gave him a glock instead of a bed sheet. hmmmm


Yes...just wouldn't have as many fingers left to point at those he was gonna point at.


----------



## ezbite

Same thing that has to be done to a 1911 after a day at the range..


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 331837
> 
> 
> Same thing that's has to be done to a 1911 after a day at the range..


Hahahahhahahaha, you tried to make a funny. Tried. Get to work you Nancy.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> https://glock.brand.live/c/SomethingnewfromGLOCK
> 
> I got a feeling we're gonna have some jealous 1911 owners.


----------



## Drm50

I'm about as jealous of a Glock owner as I am of a guy with a STD. You can have my share of both.


----------



## loweman165

Drm50 said:


> I'm about as jealous of a Glock owner as I am of a guy with a STD. You can have my share of both.


Depends on how much fun the guy had getting the STD...


----------



## hatteras1




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## hatteras1




----------



## ezbite

...


----------



## ezbite

Damn file won't load..


----------



## fastwater

Probably just more 1911 fake news anyways...


----------



## Drm50

Thanksgiving evening a local showed up knocking on my door inquiring about a 1100 Rem I have for trade/sale. I'm thankful it was after I ate to my horror he pulls out a Glock. We couldn't reach a deal so he left the Glock to hold the 1100. This am he came with cash and got the 1100 and took his Glock with him. Now I'm going to have to disinfect my gun room. I shudder to think if he had brought over Glock before supper. I would have lost my appatite.


----------



## fastwater

Surely your house has to smell like a dirty diaper today!!!
Will be difficult getting smell out...but Fabreeze air fresheners can help.

You are a good, trusting man for putting that much trust in the guy.
If'n the guy wasn't a local, would have at least required his Timex watch as well for the deposit. He would be more likely to come back putting up something with a bit more value than that pile of 'baby poo' he left.


----------



## Drm50

I did offer him $300 for gun, holster and extras. I wanted $550 for 1100 Rem and he though he should get 1100 and boot for Glock. It must be fumes off the plastic.


----------



## fastwater

^^^Lol!
Something wrong with that guy for sure.


----------



## loweman165

Drm50 said:


> View attachment 332221
> Thanksgiving evening a local showed up knocking on my door inquiring about a 1100 Rem I have for trade/sale. I'm thankful it was after I ate to my horror he pulls out a Glock. We couldn't reach a deal so he left the Glock to hold the 1100. This am he came with cash and got the 1100 and took his Glock with him. Now I'm going to have to disinfect my gun room. I shudder to think if he had brought over Glock before supper. I would have lost my appatite.


$1000 says when everyone went to sleep you emptied it and ran around the house going: Pew! Pew! Pew!!


----------



## Drm50

loweman165 said:


> $1000 says when everyone went to sleep you emptied it and ran around the house going: Pew! Pew! Pew!!


I will send my adress info. Could you send the $1000 in USPS money order? They are faster to cash. That pic is actually a video of the Glock and where it layed till he came back and got it. I actually wish I could have picked up the Glock at my price. I know guys that have real guns that are infected with Glock & Ar disease. Would have rolled the Glock into something really nice. Not a Colt 1911. Even Glock guys won't trade a Colt for a Glock. They may have poor taste in firearms but that doesn't mean they are stupid.


----------



## fastwater

Well...he was saying "Pew Pew Pew" alright.
But only cause that butt ugly, baby poo looking hunk of plastic was stinking his house up.
Heck...I bet he's still going around the house saying Pew Pew Pew.


----------



## loweman165

I just hope Drm50s Glocks didn't get too jealous of another Glock having a sleep over.


----------



## Drm50

My boy is a 3D whiz, he has 4 of the printer outfits. We came up with a good idea that might sell.
He could 3D print two piece shrouds that you could snap together over Glocks to look like a 1911.
It opens a new market. You could have 1911, Ber 92, SIG and Hi point models. Wouldn't make Glocks any better but would avoid owners embarrasment when out in public.


----------



## loweman165

Drm50 said:


> My boy is a 3D whiz, he has 4 of the printer outfits. We came up with a good idea that might sell.
> He could 3D print two piece shrouds that you could snap together over Glocks to look like a 1911.
> It opens a new market. You could have 1911, Ber 92, SIG and Hi point models. Wouldn't make Glocks any better but would avoid owners embarrasment when out in public.


Great idea!! A 1911 that will actually function!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Drm50 said:


> View attachment 332221
> Thanksgiving evening a local showed up knocking on my door inquiring about a 1100 Rem I have for trade/sale. I'm thankful it was after I ate to my horror he pulls out a Glock. We couldn't reach a deal so he left the Glock to hold the 1100. This am he came with cash and got the 1100 and took his Glock with him. Now I'm going to have to disinfect my gun room. I shudder to think if he had brought over Glock before supper. I would have lost my appatite.


Shoulda kept that Definitely a keeper


----------



## Drm50

Saugeye Tom said:


> Shoulda kept that Definitely a keeper


I have no use for gut buster type pistols or revolvers. I have a Walther PP and the rest of my handguns are target or have hunting applications.


----------



## Drm50

loweman165 said:


> Great idea!! A 1911 that will actually function!!


Good zinger, I knew you would finally get one! I left myself wide open for that one.


----------



## loweman165

Drm50 said:


> Good zinger, I knew you would finally get one! I left myself wide open for that one.


You kinda did.


----------



## loweman165

Not near as nice as hunting with EZs Glock but it'll have to do.


----------



## Drm50

You should handle that S&W with gloves, a fine piece of machinery that is dripping with class. Deer would much rather be shot by a classic S&W than by some pervert with a plastic pistol. If I knew you had that I would have closed the deal on the Glock and traded you out of it.


----------



## joebertin

Those are some beauties! I could never bring myself to buy a plastic pistol. Seems like searching the globe for a ugly hooker. Yeah, she'll get the job done... But jeeze....


----------



## ezbite

Probably locked up from rust


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> Probably locked up from rust


Try a new angle. 1911’s are 100 years old and still not locked up from rust.


----------



## loweman165

Hey ezbite, found a great idea for the upcoming black powder season. I could use this 37 year old piece of junk:








Or we could do this:




Try that with you 1911...


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> Probably locked up from rust


Talk about jealousy, they do have the ability to rust. It's one of the properties of a quality firearm milled from steel.


----------



## Dovans

So am I now in the same league as a glock owner? Springfield 10mm XDM 4.5 with 5.3' barrel
Vortex Venom sight


----------



## Drm50

It's not to late for a intervention.


----------



## hatteras1

Hmmmmm.... Hard to tell the difference!!


----------



## ezbite

Dovans said:


> So am I now in the same league as a glock owner? Springfield 10mm XDM 4.5 with 5.3' barrel
> Vortex Venom sight


No, GLOCK's are a far superior weapon


----------



## loweman165

hatteras1 said:


> View attachment 333185
> View attachment 333187
> 
> Hmmmmm.... not much difference


How many times are you.gonna keep reposting pictures of your dinner?


----------



## hatteras1

Too burnt for me!!


----------



## bobk

hatteras1 said:


> View attachment 333185
> View attachment 333187
> 
> Hmmmmm.... Hard to tell the difference!!


There is NO difference. Taste, look and smell the same. Believe me,I know this to be fact. ezbite told me he did the comparison. His breath smelled like a pile of dog glock.


----------



## Drm50

Now, now, lets get this back on intellectual level. No " your grandma has a Glock" stuff.


----------



## joebertin

I happened upon a video that will likely resolve the 1911 - Glock debate. It's not the weapon... it's the form:






Now we can all agree!


----------



## ezbite

https://us.glock.com/en/pistols/g44


Oooh...


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> https://us.glock.com/en/pistols/g44
> 
> 
> Oooh...


I saw the "big" reveal yesterday, I was just too disappointed to repeat it here.


----------



## ezbite

loweman165 said:


> I saw the "big" reveal yesterday, I was just too disappointed to repeat it here.


Don't knock it till you personally try it.. I'll be getting one soon!


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> Don't knock it till you personally try it.. I'll be getting one soon!


Sheep


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> https://us.glock.com/en/pistols/g44
> 
> 
> Oooh...


Oooh no! Even your buddy Loweman knows better on this "big" one.


----------



## loweman165

I've got 2 Mark 2s and a mark 3. Not to mention a lcr22. Of and a Ruger convertible. I need an


ezbite said:


> Don't knock it till you personally try it.. I'll be getting one soon!


other 22lr hand gun like I need a hole in the head.


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> Oooh no! Even your buddy Loweman knows better on this "big" one.


Had my hopes on a PCC. Thought for sure that's what they'd build next. Like glock or not that would have added hundred of thousands to thier annual sales. This...probably not so much.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> Had my hopes on a PCC. Thought for sure that's what they'd build next. Like glock or not that would have added hundred of thousands to thier annual sales. This...probably not so much.


No doubt on that one. It would be a big increase in sales I’m sure. Flip side is they saved you some money for now.


----------



## Drm50

bobk said:


> Sheep


Eeeeeeee-ze


----------



## Drm50

loweman165 said:


> I've got 2 Mark 2s and a mark 3. Not to mention a lcr22. Of and a Ruger convertible. I need an
> 
> other 22lr hand gun like I need a hole in the head.


I've got a few 22 handguns and I have experimented with several poly plastic guns. The S&W full size target models and the service pistol look alikes. I was particularly disappointed in the SIG Mosquito that I paid $400 for when they were first out and hard to get. It was worst of the bunch for function and accuracy. The S&W target was junk also. The straight plastic service type clones all functioned well with HV ammo. I was not impressed by the accuracy of any of them. I had Walther Ruger and S&W. They are plinkers not target guns. I didn't expect them to shoot on the level of a match gun but was expecting more than plinker after the Gun Magazine hype. A 422 S&W would outshoot any of them for accuracy. I used 422 against them off rest. I've got a couple dozen 22s and only ones to give plastics a fair comparison was the 422 or two old Ruger Single-6s with fixed sights. This wasn't done to hack on Plastic pistols. I was actually hoping to find one to use as a beater while Wade fishing to avoid carrying one of my good guns. I fell in the creek with a S&W Kit gun and wasn't a happy camper. It's a PIA to strip a revolver clear down after its dunked. I just didn't find a plastic pistol that shot well enough. I also didn't find any 32 frame size steel 22 pistols that were more than plinkers either.


----------



## joebertin

ezbite said:


> Don't knock it till you personally try it.. I'll be getting one soon!


Susan...

It's just another Gluck.

Check out the Smith 41 before you buy another girly gun. It's got a steel frame, wood grips and a trigger that's impeccable. I have one and will let you shoot it so that you'll finally realize what a real pistol is.

This is an ad for Gluck owners, notice the repeating "Pistol, Pistol, Pistol".


----------



## Drm50

A S&W 41 is the Cadillac of American 22 auto pistols. It's the only one still left. The Colts, Brownings and High Standards are a thing of the past.


----------



## Dovans

Saw one at LGS, (422) thought about walking out with it. been few months ago. Thought 400 was too much. Maybe I was wrong?


----------



## Drm50

Dovans said:


> Saw one at LGS, (422) thought about walking out with it. been few months ago. Thought 400 was too much. Maybe I was wrong?


No you did right. $400 is $100 to much on used 422, even with box & docs. That is only if it's a adj sight model with wood grips. I recently missed one with 10 extra mags in good shape for $350. I didn't need gun but that's $250 of mags. Same mags fit M41 S&W. Most 422 used will be tagged at $300+ and will end up sold for closer to $300.


----------



## loweman165

Drm50 said:


> View attachment 333569
> A S&W 41 is the Cadillac of American 22 auto pistols. It's the only one still left. The Colts, Brownings and High Standards are a thing of the past.


It is as ugly as a Glock I will give it that.


----------



## loweman165

Ok, without opening another thread here, or a can of worms, THIS is how a 22 pistol should look.


----------



## ezbite

loweman165 said:


> Ok, without opening another thread here, or a can of worms, THIS is how a 22 pistol should look.
> View attachment 333721


I miss my MKII


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> It is as ugly as a Glock I will give it that.


There we have it folks. Loweman is calling his beloved glocks ugly.


----------



## Drm50

loweman165 said:


> Ok, without opening another thread here, or a can of worms, THIS is how a 22 pistol should look.
> View attachment 333721


I couldn't count how many Ruger 22 autos I've owned. The first ones I bought were Standard model for $37.50. Like the 10/22 they were excellent guns at a reasonable price. I wont throw stones at Ruger pistols but they are not in same class with older match pistols of Colt, Hi-St, Brn and the S&W 41. The 41 is only one still in production, though limited I've herd. If you get a chance to shoot one of these you will see what I mean. The Colt Ace 22s built on 1911 were good pistols too but never had the degree of accuracy of Woodsman Match. I would expect the same degree of accuracy from Glock .22, I was fooled on that once with the SIG.


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> There we have it folks. Loweman is calling his beloved glocks ugly.


Hey I never said they were pretty, that's what kept me from buying one for so many years. 
Let's put it this way, when a man turns let's say 45 years of age, looks aren't so important as they used to be. As long as the woman, opps I mean gun, has a good personality and is reliable.


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> There we have it folks. Loweman is calling his beloved glocks ugly.


 nuthin' but a hater and I'll take that ugly pistol you have in your safe off your hands


----------



## bobk

Be


ezbite said:


> nuthin' but a hater and I'll take that ugly pistol you have in your safe off your hands


you want to buy my Bersa?


----------



## Drm50

loweman165 said:


> Hey I never said they were pretty, that's what kept me from buying one for so many years.
> Let's put it this way, when a man turns let's say 45 years of age, looks aren't so important as they used to be. As long as the woman, opps I mean gun, has a good personality and is reliable.


They might look prettier at closing time but you still have to sober up in the morning. "Buyers" remorse.


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> Be
> 
> you want to buy my Bersa?


thats even junkier than the rusty pistols you old farts are lost in time over..


----------



## Drm50

The CMP is selling GI 1911s bottom grades at $1K+ and have sold out of first batch. I admit I wouldn't pay that much but shows the market. You can buy all the Glocks you want. The gun shows and clssified on forums are full of Glocks and other plastic pistols. 1911s are thin other than clones. 
It seems to me there is a lot of buyers remorse. The prices on all pistols and revolvers made of steel are going up everyday. There is no doubt plastic guns are taking over in Law enforcement and military because of cost. Not the selling price but the profit margin of plastic vs steel or cast alloys.


----------



## loweman165

Drm50 said:


> The CMP is selling GI 1911s bottom grades at $1K+ and have sold out of first batch. I admit I wouldn't pay that much but shows the market. You can buy all the Glocks you want. The gun shows and clssified on forums are full of Glocks and other plastic pistols. 1911s are thin other than clones.
> It seems to me there is a lot of buyers remorse. The prices on all pistols and revolvers made of steel are going up everyday. There is no doubt plastic guns are taking over in Law enforcement and military because of cost. Not the selling price but the profit margin of plastic vs steel or cast alloys.


The bottom grades start at $650. And their not being bought for thier quality. You can't actually believe their selling them for those ridiculous over inflated prices because thier " made of steel ". Fake news if I've ever heard it.
Keep trying...


----------



## Drm50

Actually the guns are fully functional but amount to parts guns. The gun is the frame and guns made during WW2 most likely were parts guns a couple times over. They were mismatched several times in their life before CMP ever got them. They aren't going to have a new frame. If frame had problems they were DXed. The few I've seen don't look any worse than they did in RVn. and guys told me they had $1K in them. Why are guys buying them? I beats me, for the same reason they pay big bucks for M1s, M1 carbines and 303 Brits. If I was wanting a 1911 to shoot I would buy a new one or high condition used commercial model. The only way to get a good GI is luck into one somebody boosted off military during WW2. The best ones were boosted by supply guys before they were sent over seas. It's been sveral years since I had a matching number gun. When I came home from Army a new Colt 1911 was about $100. A GI would bring $40-50 and a lot of shops wouldn't take them in on trade. Quite a few leaked back to states and shops didn't want to take a chance on stolen govt property. It would be interesting to see how many are listed as Combat Loss.
Whom ever is in possession of the gun is signed for it. If you lost it they would take it out of your pay. I never knew anyone that "lost" one. All you had to do is wait till next time SHF and claim you lost it in combat. What could they do? Send you to Vietnam ?


----------



## MIGHTY

I thought some people on here were sending in their slips to try to get one. I’ve seen a few decent ones on some 1911/colt/ar forums that came from the CMP. It’s recommended that people don’t shoot them unless they have replacement slides on them since the original ones were fully hardened in the 40’s and earlier. I’ve got a “correct” one I bought years ago so these prices I’m seeing for the refinished mix masters are making are making me feel pretty good about now.


----------



## Drm50

It makes me down in the jaws for all the ones I sold in past. You can bet CMP jobs have had slide replaced at least once in their life. I've never heard of slides being a problem.


----------



## MIGHTY

I’m referring to the replacement slides, which were mostly made by colt that didn’t have any manufacturer markings on them. There weren’t any fully hardened slides until 1947 I believe it was. In 1925 colt started hardening the last 1/3 of the slide by heating them and quenching them in oil. In 1943 Remington rand started Experimenting with hardening around the slide stop groove to prevent an issue with peening and the other manufactures followed suit. The WWI guns had no hardening. That’s why if you look at pictures of 1911a1’s the slides are darker at the end and there’s a dark splotch around the slide stop. It’s usually very noticeable on refinished guns. Maybe I’ll try to post a picture of mine if I can capture the difference in color.


----------



## ezbite

Replacement slides? Blablabla..typical rust bucket problems..


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> Replacement slides? Blablabla..typical rust bucket problems..


The 'Art' of the 1911 pistol:

https://www.handgunsmag.com/editorial/featured_handguns_the_art_of_the_1911_042211/138529

The 'Art' of the Gluck:


----------



## Drm50

I don't think a Glock or similar pistol would take years of military use and be reconditioned to reissue. And that's a fact Jack. They might fire more rounds in range test without breakage and I'm not sure of that. The long haul they won't. The Berretta 92 didn't and wasn't the best in those trials. It was political from State Dept to give Italy a bone.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> Replacement slides? Blablabla..typical rust bucket problems..


pillow and blanket are ready for you in the garage.


----------



## Popspastime

Pretty hard to find an original due to the trips to the armory. The manufactures produce a pretty good 1911 now a days and unless you've taken the triggers out of the old ones and really looked with machinist eyes some would scare the hell out of you. Those oldies were built by many company's along with the Phillipino's building the majority. Many, many rounds shot thru mine without issue and still function like new or better. Nothing better then the butter pull of a worn in steel slide.


----------



## MIGHTY

^^ I agree. The Blanchard milling marks on the slide of my later Remington rand stick out like sore thumb. That and the small Rockwell punch marks when the slide was hardened.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> Replacement slides? Blablabla..typical rust bucket problems..


Yep. Perfection


----------



## Drm50

bobk said:


> Yep. Perfection
> View attachment 334129


They ought to sell them things in vending machines in foil pack. One use product like other items sold that way.


----------



## loweman165

So much hate in your hearts. And at Christmas time too. If your 1911 cant warm your hearts and make you genuinely nice people, I know what will; A GLOCK IN YOUR STOCKINGS XMAS MORNING!!!
Bunch of cranky old men.


----------



## fastwater

loweman165 said:


> So much hate in your hearts. And at Christmas time too. If your 1911 cant warm your hearts and make you genuinely nice people, I know what will; *A GLOCK IN YOUR STOCKINGS XMAS MORNING!!!*
> Bunch of cranky old men.


*WARNING: 
IF GETTING GLOCK IN YOUR STOCKING FOR CHRISTMAS
'DO NOT'
HANG STOCKING ON MANTEL ABOVE LIT FIREPLACE!!!








*


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> So much hate in your hearts. And at Christmas time too. If your 1911 cant warm your hearts and make you genuinely nice people, I know what will; A GLOCK IN YOUR STOCKINGS XMAS MORNING!!!
> Bunch of cranky old men.


 I was giving your glock buddy a compliment on his perfection. Coal in my stocking please. No plastic!


----------



## loweman165

fastwater said:


> *WARNING:
> IF GETTING GLOCK IN YOUR STOCKING FOR CHRISTMAS
> 'DO NOT'
> HANG STOCKING ON MANTEL ABOVE LIT FIREPLACE!!!
> View attachment 334131
> *


Nice, you finally made me laugh...and it only took 109 pages and 2176 posts.


----------



## fastwater

loweman165 said:


> Nice, you finally made me laugh...and it only took 109 pages and 2176 posts.


' Never Give Up' is my motto.


----------



## Drm50

It would be cruel to tell bad little boys they were going to get a Glock instead of Coal in their stockings. Not right to do this when their little harts are set on coal. On the other hand Glocks are avaible in festive colors. I think it's another Liberal plot to destroy tradition.


----------



## bobk

Ez got his new Glock .22. His gun control is impressive!


----------



## fastwater

^^^
Whole lotsa rockin-n-rollin goin on...


----------



## berkshirepresident

Not sure if this is the appropriate place for this....but here goes:
Any of you guys own a Glock 30FS? If so, do you like it?
The purpose is CCW....but I'd still like to enjoy going to the range with it.
Didn't the guy shooting the Glock above play QB at Kentucky a few years ago? (Sadly, he's actually passed on.)


----------



## ezbite

GLOCK mags are so impressive they even upgrade revolvers..


----------



## fastwater

^^^blasphemy


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> View attachment 334217
> GLOCK mags are so impressive they even upgrade revolvers..


With a fine quality steel revolver such as a S&W there is no need for Bling and accessories. One shot per target is all that's required and cylinder is basically a place to store 5rds of extra ammo.
It is frowned on because you can damage you sights but revolvers are much better to pistol whip unruly subjects that you can't justify shooting. The only draw back is thinks like eye brows and hair are know to hang up on gun and can spoil you sight picture If not wiped off promptly before blood dries.


----------



## MIGHTY

fastwater said:


> *WARNING:
> IF GETTING GLOCK IN YOUR STOCKING FOR CHRISTMAS
> 'DO NOT'
> HANG STOCKING ON MANTEL ABOVE LIT FIREPLACE!!!
> View attachment 334131
> *


^^fastwater just won the Internet for the day


----------



## fastwater

MIGHTY said:


> ^^fastwater just won the Internet for the day


Thank You Mighty...but I can't take credit for this warning.
It's from Gluck...along with all their warnings about 'shooting at your own risk' cause of all their kabooms.


----------



## hatteras1

I need a bigger stocking!!


----------



## ezbite

hatteras1 said:


> I need a bigger stocking!!
> View attachment 334327


That's the only .45 I've ever wanted


----------



## hatteras1

I know a man that has 2 of these, and they're both fully operational. His Great Grandfather bought them back in the 20's, when anyone could buy them.. 
Just limited to where he can shoot them. He has a FFL


----------



## hatteras1

bobk said:


> View attachment 334151
> Ez got his new Glock .22. His gun control is impressive!


Talk about High Capacity.. He's fired for like 3 minutes, non-stop... Kinda like them ole black and white westerns and their 9 shooters


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> That's the only .45 I've ever wanted


It does come with a plastic case so you’re good.


----------



## bobk

hatteras1 said:


> Talk about High Capacity.. He's fired for like 3 minutes, non-stop... Kinda like them ole black and white westerns and their 9 shooters


He’s loaded with bullets for sure. It’s the same way he hunts at my place. Mag dump at the poor deer. 

He sent a text a bit ago that he’s heading my way. Poor deer don’t have a chance tomorrow. The plastic lead slinger is coming . 

Everyone hide!! Ez is in the woods.


----------



## hatteras1

bobk said:


> He’s loaded with bullets for sure. It’s the same way he hunts at my place. Mag dump at the poor deer.
> 
> He sent a text a bit ago that he’s heading my way. Poor deer don’t have a chance tomorrow. The plastic lead slinger is coming .
> 
> Everyone hide!! Ez is in the woods.


----------



## hatteras1

"They call him EZ, and he carries a plastic gun, a Doc, I think!"


----------



## Drm50

bobk said:


> He’s loaded with bullets for sure. It’s the same way he hunts at my place. Mag dump at the poor deer.
> 
> He sent a text a bit ago that he’s heading my way. Poor deer don’t have a chance tomorrow. The plastic lead slinger is coming .
> 
> Everyone hide!! Ez is in the woods.


I think I see the tactic. The deer are overcome with gun smoke and plastic fumes. In this state they are EeeeZ pick'n.


----------



## Redheads

bobk said:


> View attachment 334151
> Ez got his new Glock .22. His gun control is impressive!


He sure can make that full size look like a subcompact


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> He’s loaded with bullets for sure. It’s the same way he hunts at my place. Mag dump at the poor deer.
> 
> He sent a text a bit ago that he’s heading my way. Poor deer don’t have a chance tomorrow. The plastic lead slinger is coming .
> 
> Everyone hide!! Ez is in the woods.


Well...how many trees did he kill today???


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> He’s loaded with bullets for sure. It’s the same way he hunts at my place. Mag dump at the poor deer.
> 
> He sent a text a bit ago that he’s heading my way. Poor deer don’t have a chance tomorrow. The plastic lead slinger is coming .
> 
> Everyone hide!! Ez is in the woods.


Well...how many trees did he kill today???
EZ getting ready to hunt at bobk's:


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> Well...how many trees did he kill today???


Unfortunately no dead trees today. Back up at 5 and try again. I may have to let him borrow my 1911 so he can kill something.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Unfortunately no dead trees today. Back up at 5 and try again. I may have to let him borrow my 1911 so he can kill something.


I'm hoping he kills one tomorrow so he will finally let that one he shot last year take a breather. Poor things been dragged around long enough.


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> I'm hoping he kills one tomorrow so he will finally let that one he shot last year take a breather. Poor things been dragged around long enough.


Lol, it’s definitely starting to stink.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Lol, it’s definitely starting to stink.


Well...make him take a shower.
Or...did you mean that year old deer?


----------



## MIGHTY

You know, I was rooting for EZ’s mighty buffalo bills tonight and I got to thinking. If Tom Brady was a firearm, he’d definitely be a 1911. Been around the longest, provided years of tough, reliable, dependability, never gives up, and hasn’t changed much since he started. No matter how much people like to talk down about him because he’s “too old” he just continues to go out and prove he’s the best to have ever done it and that’ll never change.


----------



## bobk

MIGHTY said:


> You know, I was rooting for EZ’s mighty buffalo bills tonight and I got to thinking. If Tom Brady was a firearm, he’d definitely be a 1911. Been around the longest, provided years of tough, reliable, dependability, never gives up, and hasn’t changed much since he started. No matter how much people like to talk down about him because he’s “too old” he just continues to go out and prove he’s the best to have ever done it and that’ll never change.


That’s good stuff. We watched the second half last night. Of course I was cheering for the old guy. Lmao. Ez has some anger issues with Tom Brady.


----------



## ezbite

Oooh, I see how it is.... I'm out here struggling to fill a tag so me and the dog don't starve over the winter and you haters are taking pot shots at me and the MIGHTY BILLS. Envy raised her ugly head I see and brady is a hi-point at best, not even I would insult that rusty jammer by comparing it to brady.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> Oooh, I see how it is.... I'm out here struggling to fill a tag so me and the dog don't starve over the winter and you haters are taking pot shots at me and the MIGHTY BILLS. Envy raised her ugly head I see and brady is a hi-point at best, not even I would insult that rusty jammer by comparing it to brady.


Focus on the woods not your phone.


----------



## hatteras1




----------



## hatteras1

"He said Glock Moron... A plastic Glock G.L.O.C.K, Glock"


----------



## hatteras1

*Toilet Paper Stickers | Zazzle*
https://www.zazzle.com/toilet+paper+stickers
Get your hands on great customizable Toilet Paper stickers from Zazzle. Choose from thousands of designs or make your own today!
































(Makes the Perfect gift!)


----------



## loweman165




----------



## hatteras1

And it even comes with it's own targets!!


----------



## hatteras1

hatteras1 said:


> View attachment 334817
> 
> And it even comes with it's own targets!!
> View attachment 334803


(Broad side of a Barn!!)


----------



## loweman165

^^alot of sad sack 1911 owners at our club shoots would disagree ^^
Over all for the last 2 years:
#1 G34
#2 G34


----------



## loweman165

hatteras1 said:


> (Broad side of a Barn!!)


Were all not slow, old 1911 owners...we got the reference.


----------



## hatteras1

Actually,I love my 1911, but my favorite CCW is my Springfield 40 XDS.







(Like Holding a cheese grater)... but I love it's size and power. I'm not against Glock owners, I just don't own one. I figure i'm breathing enough BPA from my Tupperware, and besides, there's no room in my kitchen for a gun safe that's heat resistant.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> View attachment 334787


Merry Christmas you glock nut.


----------



## Drm50

Merry Christmas to all. I ended up in hospital, they going to whittle on me Friday. Can't wait to get this over with. Missed deer season on account of back don't want to miss another one. The doc told me I was lucky that I carried quality steel firearms all my life. I built my system up over the years. 
My problem isn't age, I was just used to much when I was new.


----------



## loweman165

Drm50 said:


> Merry Christmas to all. I ended up in hospital, they going to whittle on me Friday. Can't wait to get this over with. Missed deer season on account of back don't want to miss another one. The doc told me I was lucky that I carried quality steel firearms all my life. I built my system up over the years.
> My problem isn't age, I was just used to much when I was new.


I hope you feel better soon. Hope you have a great Christmas!


----------



## fastwater

Drm50 said:


> Merry Christmas to all. I ended up in hospital, they going to whittle on me Friday. Can't wait to get this over with. Missed deer season on account of back don't want to miss another one. The doc told me I was lucky that I carried quality steel firearms all my life. I built my system up over the years.
> My problem isn't age, I was just used to much when I was new.


Will surely be keeping you and your situation in prayer D.
Merry Christmas to you...and ALL!


----------



## bobk

Good luck on the surgery Dan! Don’t rush the healing.


----------



## Drm50

bobk said:


> Good luck on the surgery Dan! Don’t rush the healing.


They threw me a curve. They going to do by pass on blood vessels going to legs tomorrow. Have to fully recover from it to get back surgery.


----------



## bobk

Drm50 said:


> They threw me a curve. They going to do by pass on blood vessels going to legs tomorrow. Have to fully recover from it to get back surgery.


That’s not a very good Christmas present. Sounds like some rest in your future. More time to make fun of glocks


----------



## Drm50

Might supplement my income while healing up by getting some dark glasses and a tin cup and hawking Glocks on corners in the hood. Have though about rent to own option too.


----------



## Muddy

You need to peddle High Points in those neighborhoods. Get well!


----------



## fastwater

D-n-L is an ER nurse at Grant Hospital in Cols. 
Christmas Eve they had a guy brought in escorted by LE that had permanently modified(shortened) his junk and leg when he tried to pull his pistol from where he had it stashed in the front of his pants gangsta style.
Hopefully he is 'modified' to the point that no more 'stupid genes' can be passed on.


----------



## bobk

^^^
That’s the infamous glock in the crotch trick . It never ends well but many times is well deserved.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> ^^^
> That’s the infamous glock in the crotch trick . It never ends well but many times is well deserved.


Yup..and when he ends up in the 'big house', he can't even show off his street battle scars like most of the thugs like to do.
Well...I guess he can, but will surely be nicknamed 'shorty'.


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> Yup..and when he ends up in the 'big house', he can't even show off his street battle scars like most of the thugs like to do.
> Well...I guess he can, but will surely be nicknamed 'shorty'.


That’s interesting that you say shorty. When I was trying to find EZ in the woods last weekend he wouldn’t answer me until I yelled “hey shorty”


----------



## Popspastime

Tuff crowd here..


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> That’s interesting that you say shorty. When I was trying to find EZ in the woods last weekend he wouldn’t answer me until I yelled “hey shorty”


Hmmmm...you don't suppose???


----------



## Popspastime

I call her "shorty"


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> That’s interesting that you say shorty. When I was trying to find EZ in the woods last weekend he wouldn’t answer me until I yelled “hey shorty”


At least I wasn't sleeping


----------



## hatteras1

fastwater said:


> D-n-L is an ER nurse at Grant Hospital in Cols.
> Christmas Eve they had a guy brought in escorted by LE that had permanently modified(shortened) his junk and leg when he tried to pull his pistol from where he had it stashed in the front of his pants gangsta style.
> Hopefully he is 'modified' to the point that no more 'stupid genes' can be passed on.


----------



## hatteras1

fastwater said:


> Yup..and when he ends up in the 'big house', he can't even show off his street battle scars like most of the thugs like to do.
> Well...I guess he can, but will surely be nicknamed 'shorty'.


(All things considered, In the Bighouse, "THEY" may change his name to Madge, or Evelyn...)


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> At least I wasn't sleeping


I never sleep.


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> I never sleep.


Shiet


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> Shiet


What are you tryin to say EZ???


----------



## hatteras1

fastwater said:


> What are you tryin to say EZ???


----------



## ezbite

Look what I caught on bobk tv while he was scrubbing the rust off the rust bucket 1911


----------



## ezbite

even Elmo is like WTH?


----------



## hatteras1

It was some years ago, I was at an Irish Pub in Columbus. They were showing the America's Dumbest. It was Christmas, and there was a man in a red shirt getting the crap beat out of him by women at Walmart.. over a (Tickle Me Elmo).
Best part... It was filmed local and I knew the guy!!!


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 335765
> Look what I caught on bobk tv while he was scrubbing the rust off the rust bucket 1911


Well at least we all know what tv shows you watch on your day off. Makes sense though, since you like LEGO’s and pastels.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> even Elmo is like WTF? Is wrong with you.


----------



## hatteras1

New Year. Need to start looking for more Glock/Tupperware jokes!!!


----------



## hatteras1

hatteras1 said:


> New Year. Need to start looking for more Glock/Tupperware jokes!!!
> View attachment 336085


(Can also be used as a strainer)


----------



## hatteras1

(Maybe there's like a game show here... Like Family feud.
Only call it EZ & Elmo... (Plastic or Metal??? Survey says?)


----------



## loweman165

hatteras1 said:


> New Year. Need to start looking for more Glock/Tupperware jokes!!!
> View attachment 336085


So far your failing miserably.


----------



## MIGHTY

^^^looool


----------



## hatteras1

(DIY Glock Kit.)


----------



## Saugeye Tom

THIS THREAD IS STILL HERE??,I figured fastwater woulda had it closed


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> THIS THREAD IS STILL HERE??,I figured fastwater woulda had it closed


No way fasty could get it closed. He’s a 1911 fan.


----------



## ezbite

Even yoda knows perfection..


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> No way fasty could get it closed. He’s a 1911 fan.


Weak


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 336669
> 
> 
> Even yoda knows perfection..


Typical looking glock owner.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> THIS THREAD IS STILL HERE??,I figured fastwater woulda had it closed


Enjoy the entertainment!!!



bobk said:


> No way fasty could get it closed. He’s a 1911 fan.


You know your stuff bobk.



ezbite said:


> Weak


But not as weak as a Gluck trigger.
Gluck trigger is soft as tapioca pudding.


----------



## hatteras1

fastwater said:


> Enjoy the entertainment!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You know your stuff bobk.
> 
> 
> 
> But not as weak as a Gluck trigger.
> Gluck trigger is soft as tapioca pudding.











Just found out what Gluck Trigger is!!


----------



## bobk

hatteras1 said:


> View attachment 336787
> 
> Just found out what Gluck Trigger is!!


How did you get a picture of ez?


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> How did you get a picture of ez?


I think I heard there was a few new Bigfoot sightings in Hocking Co during shotgun season?


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> I think I heard there was a few new Bigfoot sightings in Hocking Co during shotgun season?


I thought I heard they shot Bigfoot. This ez dude is still alive and walking. He must be a descendent or something of Bigfoot. No matter what he’s one ugly looking gluck boy. Needs to call Jenny Craig. Look at that belly.


----------



## fastwater




----------



## ezbite

Haters gonna hate..


----------



## fastwater

If they woulda got it right the first time...there wouldn't be so many 'Gens'.
And not to worry...since they are far,far away from being right...
many more Gens to come.


----------



## ezbite

fastwater said:


> If they woulda got it right the first time...there wouldn't be so many 'Gens'.
> And not to worry...since they are far,far away from being right...
> many more Gens to come.


Don't think because you live down there with bobbyk and all his toothless kin I won't come find you..


----------



## ezbite

Lea forgot her GLOCK at home.. asked if I'd mind if she used mine..


----------



## loweman165

^^Is that Vicky Stark?^^


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> Don't think because you live down there with bobbyk and all his toothless kin I won't come find you..


Will you promise to bring Lea with you???


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 337453
> Lea forgot her GLOCK at home.. asked if I'd mind if she used mine..


You stay up at night wishing that was true. How’s your wrist?


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> Will you promise to bring Lea with you???


Please!! He can’t afford that. I mean come on , look at those. $4,000.00 a piece I bet.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> ^^Is that Vicky Stark?^^


That’s a good fishing gal right there. 
Don’t belittle her with a glock.


----------



## Tinknocker1

pretty girl looks like Ralphie pierced her nose with a red rider though dang


----------



## hatteras1

ezbite said:


> View attachment 337399
> 
> 
> Haters gonna hate..


"Is that a coloring book?"


----------



## Tinknocker1

Looks like Mr.Drm50 is in the house hope your doing ok buddy


----------



## hatteras1

bobk said:


> I thought I heard they shot Bigfoot. This ez dude is still alive and walking. He must be a descendent or something of Bigfoot. No matter what he’s one ugly looking gluck boy. Needs to call Jenny Craig. Look at that belly.


----------



## bobk

Yep, cowboy hat and drinking a nasty natty light. That’s ez.


----------



## Drm50

Tinknocker1 said:


> Looks like Mr.Drm50 is in the house hope your doing ok buddy


Im still here barely. Had to have emergency Aortofemoral Bypass surgery. Full of staples and sore.


----------



## ezbite

Drm50 said:


> Im still here barely. Had to have emergency Aortofemoral Bypass surgery. Full of staples and sore.


That couldn't of been too fun..


----------



## bobk

Speedy recovery Dan


----------



## Dovans

Keep things easy dont pull nothing..


----------



## Tinknocker1

Speedy recovery 50


----------



## loweman165

Hope you feel better! Don't lift anything that's heavier than it needs to be, a 1911 for example? A Glocks just what the doctors gonna prescribe.


----------



## hatteras1

After my hernia surgery, the Dr told me not to lift over 20#
I asked, "How much does a case of beer weigh?"


----------



## hatteras1

loweman165 said:


> Hope you feel better! Don't lift anything that's heavier than it needs to be, a 1911 for example? A Glocks just what the doctors gonna prescribe.











(Glock Strap)


----------



## Drm50

Thanks everyone. Need to see pictures of butt ugly Glocks, not pin up girls to torque my staples.


----------



## loweman165

Drm50 said:


> Thanks everyone. Need to see pictures of butt ugly Glocks, not pin up girls to torque my staples.


Cant help you with any ugly Glock pics but I do have this one:








That's gotta pop a couple staples.


----------



## ezbite

Just for Drm50


----------



## ezbite

And one for ME!!


----------



## ezbite

That's right even chuck knows perfection..


----------



## loweman165




----------



## loweman165

I'll start by saying I really enjoy my G17, and G34. Theres others I would buy no problem if I didn't have so many others from multiple manufacturers. That being said the new G44 in 22lr was released 6 days ago and the main Glock forum is running a couple threads with major function and structural issues. The most serious being this:








Thier s#!tty PLASTIC slides are cracking! Well no &#!+! Why would any reputable manufacturer make a gun with a plastic slide? A grip, ok but not the god dang slide. Ruger released the LCP in 22lr and they at least used a steel slide. Glock sure made thier name hard to defend with peach.


----------



## Drm50

I just got another 22 pistol myself, the long steel side to go go with my short one.


----------



## ezbite

The slide isn't just polymer, it's steel reenforced. I haven't had my hands on one yet but I'm guessing that means steel guides like all Glocks are.


----------



## MIGHTY

Looked kind of interesting so I watched a little bit of the video. That fella made it clear that glock stressed reliability with this firearm but about halfway through I got bored seeing the malfunctions.


----------



## Drm50

None of the plastic 22s are more than a device to detonate a 22 shell. I've not owned a Glock but have bought most of the other big names including S&W and found them all to be junk.


----------



## loweman165

22 plinkster didn't have a very flattering review either.


----------



## Drm50

I went through plastic 22s for purpose of finding carry piece for Wade fishing. None were dependable or accurate enough for me. They are 25' minute of beer can guns when they function.


----------



## loweman165

I've always had mark series Rugers. Have a Berretta 22 that looks like something out of star wars and a Chiappa 1911 all plastic 22lr. Thier pretty accurate but cheap feeling.
I don't need another 22 pistol BUT for the money I might have to pick up the new Ruger LCP 22lr. At least it's got the a all steal slide.








Berretta's kinda fuggly.


----------



## loweman165

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=627148371386632


Heres video of one going kaboom.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=627148371386632
> 
> 
> Heres video of one going kaboom.


That’s not good. Gives a new meaning to the word perfection.


----------



## joebertin

Plastic excels at picnic forks, toys, and marital aids...


----------



## hatteras1

Didn't know Glock made a Muzzle Loader


----------



## joebertin

Wow...

So quiet in here you could hear a Glock drop...

... and bounce

... and bounce

...and bounce

Like a ping pong ball, they're made of plastic too.


----------



## ezbite

The only weapon as reliable as a GLOCK...


----------



## MIGHTY




----------



## loweman165




----------



## MIGHTY




----------



## bobk

Uh oh, the plastic twins have woke up. You boys been slacking.


----------



## hatteras1

GLOCK___ Make it your own!!


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> Uh oh, the plastic twins have woke up. You boys been slacking.


Well Looks like you've got more sleepless nights staring at the ceiling trying to think of just the right come backs.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> Well Looks like you've got more sleepless nights staring at the ceiling trying to think of just the right come backs.


I’m thinking.... I’m thinking.


----------



## MIGHTY




----------



## loweman165

MIGHTY said:


> View attachment 342057


It's no wonder the 1911 appeals to all the sappy, love sick, candy eating pansies.


----------



## Drm50

There we go again with the negative waves that make no sense. Let's bring the discussion back up to technical level.


----------



## hatteras1

How many does it take to make a Glock?


----------



## Drm50

hatteras1 said:


> View attachment 342541
> 
> How many does it take to make a Glock?


Answer: Depends on how thin you slice them.


----------



## loweman165

Friends of Camp Perry pop up pistol shoot it April 11th this year. Sign in starts at 7:00. I warned all of you plenty early so no excuse not to be there. Glocks vs the all mighty 1911...or just keep talking trash from behind your keyboard.


----------



## hatteras1

loweman165 said:


> Frien…………...……..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't resist!!


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> Friends of Camp Perry pop up pistol shoot it April 11th this year. Sign in starts at 7:00. I warned all of you plenty early so no excuse not to be there. Glocks vs the all mighty 1911...or just keep talking trash from behind your keyboard.
> View attachment 343055


If I recall the trusty Ruger saved you last time.


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> If I recall the trusty Ruger saved you last time.


That was a PPC match at our club. The pop up at Perry the Glocks always win. Only because you need less reloads. The reloading will kill ya because it never fails; only one round left and two targets are popped up.


----------



## bobk

No doubt the double stack would be a benefit for that shoot.


----------



## berkshirepresident

loweman165 said:


> It's no wonder the 1911 appeals to all the sappy, love sick, candy eating pansies.


Or maybe some people shoot a Browning Trigger design or a traditional DA/SA trigger design b/c they actually break crisply, cleanly, and at less than 99 pounds?


----------



## loweman165

berkshirepresident said:


> Or maybe some people shoot a Browning Trigger design or a traditional DA/SA trigger design b/c they actually break crisply, cleanly, and at less than 99 pounds?


When your as powerful as I am 99lbs is nothing


----------



## bobk




----------



## berkshirepresident

The above Glock is not good for concealed carry.
It prints a bit when holstered inside your waist band.


----------



## Popspastime

bobk.. that is so wrong...


----------



## $diesel$

Honest to G true story.
Had a young man stop by my house the other day to look at a trailer i have for sale. He asked if i would be interested in a trade deal for his glock 17. I said, hell no.
Then he asked if i might be interested in his brand new S&W M+P Sheild, i said hell ya.
So i guess i'll be get'n an M+P 9mm if the kid shows back up?

UPDATE;
Well, believe or not, the young man did show up yesterday. I did make the deal for the Smith and my buddy bought his glock.


----------



## ezbite

$diesel$ said:


> Honest to G true story.
> Had a young man stop by my house the other day to look at a trailer i have for sale. He asked if i would be interested in a trade deal for his glock 17. I said, hell no.
> Then he asked if i might be interested in his brand new S&W M+P Sheild, i said hell ya.
> So i guess i'll be get'n an M+P 9mm if the kid shows back up?


How's it feel to go Thur life making BAD decisions?


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> How's it feel to go Thur life making BAD decisions?


That wasn't nice EZ...say you're sorry.


----------



## loweman165

$diesel$ said:


> Honest to G true story.
> Had a young man stop by my house the other day to look at a trailer i have for sale. He asked if i would be interested in a trade deal for his glock 17. I said, hell no.
> Then he asked if i might be interested in his brand new S&W M+P Sheild, i said hell ya.
> So i guess i'll be get'n an M+P 9mm if the kid shows back up?


God bless you for not taking advantage of the poor guy, that Glock was worth a hell of alot more that some trailer. The Shield on the other hand? That sounds like a fair trade.


----------



## M R DUCKS

I have a small trailer I’ll trade for a glock, S&w, or ?


----------



## bobk

M R DUCKS said:


> I have a small trailer I’ll trade for a glock, S&w, or ?


Sweet, I need a trailer. I’ll throw in a tube of super glue no charge.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Sweet, I need a trailer. I’ll throw in a tube of super glue no charge.
> View attachment 344219


Bobk, just make sure glock didn't start building trailers before you take it.


----------



## M R DUCKS




----------



## $diesel$

ezbite said:


> How's it feel to go Thur life making BAD decisions?


Good one, EZ.
Naw, that really happened, i think, Tuesday?
I'm just not a Glock fan, however i've owned easy over 50 Smiths at one time or an other. I'm also not a fan of autos. I don't care if an auto was made by angels, with my luck, it would jam on me the first time i really needed it.
I am 110% revolver fan, always have been.
I'm asking $1100.00 for the trailer, (2008 12X6.5 double loading ramps heavy duty everything) he offered me $700.00 plus the Glock. We worked out $750.00 plus the Smith, and the Smith is one i've never seen. The top slide is a copper type color, very nice looking gun.
He'll probably never call or show back up anyway. My son would love that Smith.


----------



## Yakphisher

Dayum send that boy over here and I give him my trailer for his Glock but not that worthless smitty tho! Hehehe


----------



## loweman165

$diesel$ said:


> Good one, EZ.
> Naw, that really happened, i think, Tuesday?
> I'm just not a Glock fan, however i've owned easy over 50 Smiths at one time or an other. I'm also not a fan of autos. I don't care if an auto was made by angels, with my luck, it would jam on me the first time i really needed it.
> I am 110% revolver fan, always have been.
> I'm asking $1100.00 for the trailer, (2008 12X6.5 double loading ramps heavy duty everything) he offered me $700.00 plus the Glock. We worked out $750.00 plus the Smith, and the Smith is one i've never seen. The top slide is a copper type color, very nice looking gun.
> He'll probably never call or show back up anyway. My son would love that Smith.


Unfortunately they all break. I had a S&W 460 go back last year for a new frame. Never shot reloads, all factory, just think the 460s a little too much for it. Only use 454 casual in now.
Also two years ago had a Taurus 9mm revolver gifted to me that was almost new. Could not punch the primers on multiple ammo 90% of the time. NOBODY would fix this thing! Wanted nothing to do with it including Taurus. Finally complained enough for Taurus to take it back and fix it. Took 9 months to get it back. It seemed to work but kinda buried in the safe never to see the light of day again.
P.s. most gun shops including Fin will not deal with sending guns back Taurus. 
I think most guns these days are made for the people that might shoot them once a year or two. If you shoot alot,you'll find any manufacturers weakness. 
I'm sure you'll flame me for this BUT my Glocks are the only manufacturer that didn't take a ride back to the factory.


----------



## ezbite

Oh Lea you little devil.. now I'm going to have to buy a G48


----------



## fastwater

Sure hope DRM is healed up.
Thank You EZ...

Speakin of Drm50, where's that fellar been???


----------



## loweman165

fastwater said:


> Sure hope DRM is healed up.
> Thank You EZ...
> 
> Speakin of Drm50, where's that fellar been???


He ran out of ammo in the whole Glock vs 1911 debate loooong ago. Don't forget, he has 7 rounds vs our 17.


----------



## Tinknocker1

fastwater said:


> Sure hope DRM is healed up.
> Thank You EZ...
> 
> Speakin of Drm50, where's that fellar been???


Hope he's doing ok also


----------



## Drm50

I'm still here Huckle Berry. Have plenty ammo left, just waiting for the right opening. I'm good enough shape that I could be in the market for a couple of those Visiting Angles they advertise on TV. ( TV also sucks ) Staples out and everything healed.


----------



## berkshirepresident

ezbite said:


> View attachment 344433
> 
> 
> Oh Lea you little devil.. now I'm going to have to buy a G48


I'm thinking more like a 34C......


----------



## berkshirepresident

$diesel$ said:


> Good one, EZ.
> I'm also not a fan of autos. I don't care if an auto was made by angels, with my luck, it would jam on me the first time i really needed it.


Try shooting a Beretta 92 some time. The open slide makes it almost impossible for a spent shell to stove pipe.
The way these guns feed rounds is almost blissful.
Most failures, if there are any, with this line are caused by cheap, knock off magazines....including those purchased by the Military trying to save a few bucks...which I never understood.
And a Taurus is NOT a Beretta.
If you're in NE Ohio, we can shoot one of mine some time, if you like....after Tax Season is over.
Do I really like a Smith 686 or a Ruger GP? Hell yeah....but if you're suspect of autos, try the Beretta 92 some time.


----------



## bobk

Drm50 said:


> I'm still here Huckle Berry. Have plenty ammo left, just waiting for the right opening. I'm good enough shape that I could be in the market for a couple of those Visiting Angles they advertise on TV. ( TV also sucks ) Staples out and everything healed.


Glad you’re doing well Dan.


----------



## fastwater

berkshirepresident said:


> Try shooting a Beretta 92 some time. The open slide makes it almost impossible for a spent shell to stove pipe.
> The way these guns feed rounds is almost blissful.
> Most failures, if there are any, with this line are caused by cheap, knock off magazines....including those purchased by the Military trying to save a few bucks...which I never understood.
> And a Taurus is NOT a Beretta.
> If you're in NE Ohio, we can shoot one of mine some time, if you like....after Tax Season is over.
> Do I really like a Smith 686 or a Ruger GP? Hell yeah....but if you're suspect of autos, try the Beretta 92 some time.


Having both the Beretta 92F, 92FS as well as the 96A1, I agree with you on your assessment of them. In both the 9mm and 40, having sent 100's of rds down range out of them over the years,they just plain work. And the 96 handles the 40 recoil better than any other manufacture I've shot. 
Also, FWIW...an aftermarket 'D' spring replacement really helps with both the double and single action trigger pull. I put Wilson Combat 16's in mine and it was a great improvement.



Drm50 said:


> I'm still here Huckle Berry. Have plenty ammo left, just waiting for the right opening. I'm good enough shape that I could be in the market for a couple of those Visiting Angles they advertise on TV. ( TV also sucks ) Staples out and everything healed.


Good to hear you are healing well...


----------



## berkshirepresident

fastwater said:


> . And the 96 handles the 40 recoil better than any other manufacture I've shot.


Funny you should say that. The 96 is the only gun I can shoot 40 S&W out of and actually enjoy myself.
The round was still too much for my Ruger P94....which is a tank but doesn't have any of the refinement a 92 or 96 does.
BTW: I'm really ripped....but these ear muffs make me look fat.


----------



## $diesel$

berkshirepresident said:


> Try shooting a Beretta 92 some time. The open slide makes it almost impossible for a spent shell to stove pipe.
> The way these guns feed rounds is almost blissful.
> Most failures, if there are any, with this line are caused by cheap, knock off magazines....including those purchased by the Military trying to save a few bucks...which I never understood.
> And a Taurus is NOT a Beretta.
> If you're in NE Ohio, we can shoot one of mine some time, if you like....after Tax Season is over.
> Do I really like a Smith 686 or a Ruger GP? Hell yeah....but if you're suspect of autos, try the Beretta 92 some time.


Like i said, not a fan of autos, but i would like to shoot a Beretta once or twice.
I guess, because i cut my teeth on revolvers, i just feel more confident with one in my hand. I do have a Remington 1911 that i can't hit the broad side of a barn with, but i just had to have it.
QUICK STORY; My son, while helping his new wife clean out her mothers home after she passed, found an old Colt 1911 in her attic. His wife said "it's yours". He immediately brought it over and we looked up it's numbers.
It's serial # is 10,400 something. It was made in 1911 and was issued to the Navy as part of 1,000. It's not in great shape, but is a nice piece of history.


----------



## fastwater

berkshirepresident said:


> View attachment 344517
> 
> Funny you should say that. The 96 is the only gun I can shoot 40 S&W out of and actually enjoy myself.
> The round was still too much for my Ruger P94....which is a tank but doesn't have any of the refinement a 92 or 96 does.
> *BTW: I'm really ripped....but these ear muffs make me look fat.*
> View attachment 344515


That's some good shooting BP and a fine looking pistola.
Just try and color coordinate your ear muffs blending then in a bit and that will help.


----------



## MIGHTY

$diesel$ said:


> Like i said, not a fan of autos, but i would like to shoot a Beretta once or twice.
> I guess, because i cut my teeth on revolvers, i just feel more confident with one in my hand. I do have a Remington 1911 that i can't hit the broad side of a barn with, but i just had to have it.
> QUICK STORY; My son, while helping his new wife clean out her mothers home after she passed, found an old Colt 1911 in her attic. His wife said "it's yours". He immediately brought it over and we looked up it's numbers.
> It's serial # is 10,400 something. It was made in 1911 and was issued to the Navy as part of 1,000. It's not in great shape, but is a nice piece of history.


 post up some pictures of that old colt!! 10,400 would’ve been made in 1912 btw. If it’s legit and everything is “correct” it could be worth a substantial amount of money


----------



## berkshirepresident

$diesel$ said:


> Like i said, not a fan of autos, but i would like to shoot a Beretta once or twice.


PM me after May 1st and I'd be happy to meet up....unless we're both limiting out on Walleye at the time. 
I typically go to First Strike in Newbury/Auburn or Gun Hub in Sheffield. There's an outdoor range in Middlefield that I may start frequenting this Spring/Summer.
Blazin' Bills is closer to First Strike.....FWIW.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 344433
> 
> 
> Oh Lea you little devil.. now I'm going to have to buy a G48


Keep dreaming you stalker.


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> Keep dreaming you stalker.


Oh lookie lookie the hater woke up..


----------



## ezbite

And I'm not stalking, she sends those photos to me 6-7 times a day.. she won't leave me alone because of my love for perfection..


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> And I'm not stalking, she sends those photos to me 6-7 times a day.. she won't leave me alone because of my love for perfection..


6-7 times a day and we only get one a month!!!


----------



## fastwater

loweman165 said:


> 6-7 times a day and we only get one a month!!!


EZ backed off for awhile at the request of Drm until he healed up.
Now that D has confirmed being healed, we should see many more.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> Oh lookie lookie the hater woke up..


I never sleep.

The only thing she has that is perfection came from a plastic surgeon.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> 6-7 times a day and we only get one a month!!!


See how your plastic buddy is treating you. So sad.


----------



## ezbite

There's NO plastic in that woman..


----------



## M R DUCKS




----------



## M R DUCKS

Deserved a re-post


----------



## ezbite

I found a GLOCK right up bobk alley.. he always tells me how much he likes Mickey Mouse... he is a "mousekatool" ya know


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 344979
> 
> 
> I found a GLOCK right up bobk alley.. he always tells me how much he likes Mickey Mouse... he is a "mousekatool" ya know


I’m not the one with those Gaylord Mickey Mouse boots. You are the only “guy” I know who where those things.
Mickey Mouse glock.... How fitting.


----------



## berkshirepresident

After seeing Disney destroy the Star Wars franchise, there's a handful of people on their payroll who should stare down the barrel of that Glock....


----------



## Popspastime




----------



## ezbite

Blasphemy... the only way a mighty Doberman would have that crap in its mouth was if it was using it for a chew toy..


----------



## fastwater

EZ...please sit down before you read this. Sometimes the truth can be very painful.
Dobermans...as a rule are very intelligent dogs. Probably in the top 5 as far as k-9's go. They are also known to be very loyal and love nothing more than to please their master.
But just because Dio has you convinced that he thinks Glocks...a cheap,tacky, fugly piece of plastic... are superior to a beautiful work of art such as the 1911, know that he is just to trying to appease you and make you happy. Due to his loyalty, he will never admit it to you, but deep down be rest assured, he knows 1911's are the best semi auto ever made.


----------



## loweman165




----------



## hatteras1

Popspastime said:


> View attachment 345215


That dog ain't no fool-
The plastic would get stuck in his teeth


----------



## ezbite

fastwater said:


> EZ...please sit down before you read this. Sometimes the truth can be very painful.
> Dobermans...as a rule are very intelligent dogs. Probably in the top 5 as far as k-9's go. They are also known to be very loyal and love nothing more than to please their master.
> But just because Dio has you convinced that he thinks Glocks...a cheap,tacky, fugly piece of plastic... are superior to a beautiful work of art such as the 1911, know that he is just to trying to appease you and make you happy. Due to his loyalty, he will never admit it to you, but deep down be rest assured, he knows 1911's are the best semi auto ever made.


Damn, you must be smokin' what bobk smokes...


----------



## Drm50

There are two schools of thought on what is the best semi automatic pistol. Actually I'm in the middle. I lean toward the 1911 but JMB was in the process of refining the design when he died. The design had to be finished by others but the Browning P-35 or Hi-Power was the result of this. The 1911 turned out to be more popular but P35 is still around and being cloned by other companies.
There are very few conventional auto pistols that compare to these two guns in durability and dependability. No plastic comes near.


----------



## Popspastime

fastwater..
Sometimes you need to slow the explanations down and add more pictures for some to come around and understand. Breaking away from the plastic "Binky" is not an easy chore and much patience is needed to get that person turned to see the bright side. It's undeniable, some stay lost with a confused path while they grasp at synthetics made to look like something of a pistol. We can't give up on him yet, I think we can do it. 1911's for 2020.


----------



## fastwater

^^^You make a valid point Pops.
Patience is key in certain situation...agree this is one.


----------



## berkshirepresident

Drm50 said:


> No plastic comes near.


FWIW, it's not necessarily the plastic that you love or hate. It's whether or not you like striker fired guns. (I'm a DA/SA guy....who never fires in DA.)
My Ruger P95 and P97 have polymer frames...but they are heavy, robust frames....with a DA/SA trigger. They're very fun to shoot and absolutely reliable.
I'm getting better with my G30 but I'm never gonna love it.


----------



## hatteras1

Drm50 said:


> There are two schools of thought on what is the best semi automatic pistol.


IMO the best semi automatic pistol is the one with the bigger hole!!


----------



## berkshirepresident

hatteras1 said:


> IMO the best semi automatic pistol is the one with the bigger hole!!


Kind of like Kardashians?


----------



## ezbite

Just in case you haters forgot what a real handgun hunter looks like.. that's not you great great great grandfathers handgun..


----------



## fastwater

^^^Heavenly Father...
....I lift this poor creature up to you that died of a heart attack due to so many shots fired at it.
It's been dragged around and tortured now for 2-3yrs(too long to remember).
Please help its lucky harvester to finally bury the poor thing once and for all giving it peace.
AMEN!


----------



## fastwater

DP


----------



## hatteras1

Like the Disney gun better, but people would relate it to Bambi!!


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> Damn, you must be smokin' what bobk smokes...


YUP!!


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 345417
> 
> 
> Just in case you haters forgot what a real handgun hunter looks like.. that's not you great great great grandfathers handgun..


I’m really regretting letting you pose with the deer I shot. I did feel sorry for you at the time. This really needs to stop now.


----------



## Tinknocker1

Nice to see the gang all back together


----------



## Drm50

That picture is so old the hair is falling out of the hide. Glock hunters don't have to wear Flo Orange garments. They have to wear to Flo Yellow like road workers. Keeps them from getting run over when looking for road kills ( photo ops ).


----------



## Popspastime

Does a baby yearling render much more then 22 lbs of burger. I'm thinking like fastwater.., it was scared to death... poor thing coulda got away.


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> YUP!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup...a big ol' steaming pile of shhhh...


----------



## Drm50

A deer like that down here is called a 6-pack. You put a thumb in its butt a finger in each ear and take off with it. ( they are tender tasties ) but only if you dress them out in reasonable time.


----------



## fastwater

^^^poor deer has got more miles layin on its side than it ever did when it was walkin around.


----------



## Tinknocker1

If you have a big truck and shoot a Glock you will have haters along your journey x 10 if you have a well pad in your back yard lol


----------



## fastwater

Tinknocker1 said:


> If you have a big truck and shoot a Glock you will have haters along your journey x 10 if you have a well pad in your back yard lol


If you're talkin about EZ...don't forget that 'smokin hot' girlfriend he has.


----------



## ezbite

Haters gonna hate


----------



## Tinknocker1

fastwater said:


> If you're talkin about EZ...don't forget that 'smokin hot' girlfriend he has.


He has the chicks and youtube channel don't forget


----------



## Tinknocker1

ezbite said:


> Haters gonna hate
> 
> View attachment 345525


Amen brother


----------



## fastwater

Tinknocker1 said:


> Amen brother


Tinknocker1...the glock in that pic that EZ posted is brand new.
Know how you can tell???

The barrel is in one piece.


----------



## bobk

Yep, perfection! Never seen a better device to open a bottle of beer.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> View attachment 345581
> Yep, perfection! Never seen a better device to open a bottle of beer.


...and according to his shirt...not covered under warranty.


----------



## berkshirepresident

bobk said:


> View attachment 345581
> Yep, perfection! Never seen a better device to open a bottle of beer.


I'm not a Glock Fan Boy at all...but there is something wrong with that picture.
How can the barrel and guide rod be fine.....yet the front of the frame is cracked?
I bet someone ran that gun over with something really heavy....like Fat Albert's Prom Date.


----------



## Tinknocker1

The boot comment hurt my feelings a lil Jess say'n


----------



## bobk

Tinknocker1 said:


> The boot comment hurt my feelings a lil Jess say'n
> View attachment 345603


Please tell me you don’t own a glock too.


----------



## Tinknocker1

Yes


----------



## Popspastime

Oh nooooo...


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Please tell me you don’t own a glock too.





Tinknocker1 said:


> Yes


Today is a sad day!


----------



## Popspastime

The moves are just pure sex..


----------



## bobk

Popspastime said:


> View attachment 345715
> 
> 
> The moves are just pure sex..


Now that’s how a slide should move. Butter.


----------



## bobk




----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> Today is a sad day!


Yep, I’m disappointed in ole Willie. I thought since he’s been vaping he was smarter than that.


----------



## loweman165

Popspastime said:


> View attachment 345715
> 
> 
> The moves are just pure sex..


It's a 22! lol what's wrong couldn't find a video of a 45 NOT stove piping??


----------



## fastwater

loweman165 said:


> It's a 22! lol what's wrong couldn't find a video of a 45 NOT stove piping??


Hard to watch pure 'poetry in motion' isn't it loweman?


----------



## Popspastime

Don't want to start you off with the big guns first, like I said before.... got to ease you into it.


----------



## Popspastime




----------



## ezbite

While you 1911 gals are sitting on the couch dreaming of shooting single stack mags.. I'm out doing it!! Single stack perfection baby!! G42 and G42


----------



## Drm50

I didn't know they could stack that "stuff" so high.


----------



## loweman165

fastwater said:


> Hard to watch pure 'poetry in motion' isn't it loweman?





Popspastime said:


> Don't want to start you off with the big guns first, like I said before.... got to ease you into it.
> View attachment 345779


Had to show how a 1911 functions with a cartoon...how fitting. Well at least cartoon 1911 is running perfectly.


----------



## berkshirepresident

Hey EZ: are you really a Veteran? (Based on your hat.)
If so, much thanks for your Service!!


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 345795
> 
> 
> While you 1911 gals are sitting on the couch dreaming of shooting single stack mags.. I'm out doing it!! Single stack perfection baby!! G42 and G42


Always a hater.


----------



## hatteras1

Getting ready to try out my new G44 at the range!!


----------



## Tinknocker1

berkshirepresident said:


> Hey EZ: are you really a Veteran? (Based on your hat.)
> If so, much thanks for your Service!!


That was cool dude !


----------



## ezbite

berkshirepresident said:


> Hey EZ: are you really a Veteran? (Based on your hat.)
> If so, much thanks for your Service!!


Navy, served aboard the John F Kennedy CV-67 for 4 years on the flight deck having the time of my life launching F-14 tomcats off the bow catapults and then.... the dreaded shore duty till I got out.


----------



## fastwater

*Everything else is just 'FAKE NEWS'!*


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> View attachment 345795
> 
> 
> While you 1911 gals are sitting on the couch dreaming of shooting single stack mags.. I'm out doing it!! Single stack perfection baby!! G42 and G42


Several people on here are concerned for you EZ.
After your day of shooting all that junk hardware you've got layin in front of you, please post 'another' pick with your hand up in the air again showing all five digits to ease our worried minds.
Thanks in advance...


----------



## ezbite

fastwater said:


> *Everything else is just 'FAKE NEWS'!*


"duhhuhuhuhu.. aint nuthing like a full auto 1911"


----------



## Tinknocker1

fastwater said:


> Several people on here are concerned for you EZ.
> After your day of shooting all that junk hardware you've got layin in front of you, please post 'another' pick with your hand up in the air again showing all five digits to ease our worried minds.
> Thanks in advance...


EZ'S GOOD dude lol you should be worried about the buckeyes lol sorry "The "


----------



## fastwater

Tinknocker1 said:


> EZ'S GOOD dude lol you should be worried about the buckeyes lol sorry "The "


Hmmm...glock owner...and anti Buckeyes???


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> It's a 22! lol what's wrong couldn't find a video of a 45 NOT stove piping??


Now now, don’t be knocking it just because it’s a .22. Remember the glock .22?


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> Navy, served aboard the John F Kennedy CV-67 for 4 years on the flight deck having the time of my life launching F-14 tomcats off the bow catapults and then.... the dreaded shore duty till I got out.


I should have known a Squib. I suffered a whole family of them. I had to go Army to return honor to the family name.


----------



## Popspastime

This looks like a dinosaur head..


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> Now now, don’t be knocking it just because it’s a .22. Remember the glock .22?
> View attachment 345847


Strangely I don't remember that. Picture looks photoshopped.


----------



## hatteras1

Popspastime said:


> This looks like a dinosaur head..
> View attachment 345853



View attachment 345861


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> Strangely I don't remember that. Picture looks photoshopped.


That is strange considering you’re the one that posted the picture. They do say glock fans have a short memory.


----------



## bobk

Drm50 said:


> I should have known a Squib. I suffered a whole family of them. I had to go Army to return honor to the family name.


EzSquib. I like it.


----------



## Tinknocker1

Short term memory loss ! Now that's a topic I can relate to


----------



## ezbite

Popspastime said:


> This looks like a dinosaur head..
> View attachment 345853


 Fake.. the numbers don't match.. try again..


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> Fake.. the numbers don't match.. try again..


Looks like a 10mm. You are doomed.


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> Looks like a 10mm. You are doomed.


You wish hater...


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> You wish hater...


I’m no hater. I love my 10mm. 
View attachment 345877


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> I’m no hater. I love my 10mm.
> View attachment 345877


Hey you know your not supposed to cut the orange tip off of those air soft pistols.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> Hey you know your not supposed to cut the orange tip off of those air soft pistols.


I know. I can’t stand the color orange though.


----------



## Tinknocker1

bobk said:


> I’m no hater. I love my 10mm.
> View attachment 345877


Prolly melted the barrel off that today shoot'n stink bugs


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> I’m no hater. I love my 10mm.
> View attachment 345877


Copycat... you didn't even know what a 10mm was until you saw the mighty G40 in action...


----------



## fastwater

Just look at that will ya!!!
Have ya ever seen such beauty in your life that didn't have blood pumping through it?
Pure work of art I say...
It's really no wonder why glock fans are so envious.


----------



## Popspastime

fastwater said:


> View attachment 345921
> 
> 
> Just look at that will ya!!!
> Have ya ever seen such beauty in your life that didn't have blood pumping through it?
> Pure work of art I say...
> It's really no wonder why glock fans are so envious.


The checkered strap, mag well, skeleton trigger, 6" barrel, operator grips, holographic sights..ewwweeeee. Pull that slide and feel the smooth quiet operation of metal moving across hand fit metal, all finished with a 3 lb trigger. Dayyummm! Those Gluck starter guns are way out of this league. Here's all you get in comparison. Self disassembling for quick cleaning.


----------



## loweman165

This is what we resorting to? Posting photos found online? Ok:


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> Copycat... you didn't even know what a 10mm was until you saw the mighty G40 in action...


Come on SuzyQ. You know that’s just not true.


----------



## loweman165

Heres a few more I found EASILY. 














View attachment 345945


----------



## ezbite

loweman165 said:


> This is what we resorting to? Posting photos found online? Ok:
> View attachment 345935
> View attachment 345937
> View attachment 345939


Those didn't explode from shooting.. those busted up like that because the shooters hand was so shakey (old men ya know) he couldn't hold on to the gun and he dropped it on the sidewalk..


----------



## Popspastime

Dont be haters.


----------



## Drm50

I want to see the manf. on those blown up 1911s. When I talk about 1911s I’m not talking all the second and third rate makes on the market. The metal, machining, etc is terrible on some of them. I only have run into one 1911 than had serious problems. A almost new series 70 that had caught a 1/2 jacket and second shot was fired with the obstruction. Barrel bulged badly but didn’t hurt anything else.


----------



## ezbite

oooooooh weeee... on my way to pick up something in coyote... you old 1911 farts will need to reload almost 3 times for this firepower i'm getting today.. lets git ready for some ammo envy GLOCKERS..


----------



## loweman165

Drm50 said:


> I want to see the manf. on those blown up 1911s. When I talk about 1911s I’m not talking all the second and third rate makes on the market. The metal, machining, etc is terrible on some of them. I only have run into one 1911 than had serious problems. A almost new series 70 that had caught a 1/2 jacket and second shot was fired with the obstruction. Barrel bulged badly but didn’t hurt anything else.


What are you saying? That only SOME 1911s are better than Glock? Maybe prepare a list of the one's worthy of comparison to Gaston's work of art.


----------



## ezbite

The excitement builds..


----------



## ezbite

Yep!! G19X baby...


----------



## hatteras1

ezbite said:


> View attachment 346097
> 
> 
> Yep!! G19X baby...


And it even matches your Navy khakis shorts


----------



## ezbite

3 mags = 2-19 rounders and a 1-17 rounder = 55 hot 9mm's. You'd need a wheel barrel full of 1911 mags to equal that firepower... perfection plain and simple..


----------



## Drm50

loweman165 said:


> What are you saying? That only SOME 1911s are better than Glock? Maybe prepare a list of the one's worthy of comparison to Gaston's work of art.


What I'm saying is there is a wide selection of 1911s. They are from top of the line manufactures to
imported junk. The 1911 is such a popular pistol there is a big market for them. There are to many to list.


----------



## Tinknocker1

Looks like the rangemaster is in the house ladies -------------------------------(.Y.)


----------



## ezbite

Look at that perfect stance.. more perfection...


----------



## berkshirepresident

ezbite said:


> View attachment 346077
> The excitement builds..


Glock. The official handgun of Toyota.


----------



## berkshirepresident

Hey EZ: How tight/taught was the slide release on that gun right out of the box?


----------



## ezbite

berkshirepresident said:


> Hey EZ: How tight/taught was the slide release on that gun right out of the box?


Like butter


----------



## OhioMadMan

EZ, you should be wearing eye protection those things can splode any shot


----------



## hatteras1

(What's all them numbered holes for?? in case they jamb, you can pry them out huh??)


----------



## ezbite

OhioMadMan said:


> EZ, you should be wearing eye protection those things can splode any shot


You are MAD MAN!!!


----------



## ezbite

hatteras1 said:


> (What's all them numbered holes for?? in case they jamb, you can pry them out huh??)


It's made by GLOCK not some rusty 1911 company.. those mags don't jam, they just stay reliable


----------



## hatteras1

ezbite said:


> It's made by GLOCK not some rusty 1911 company.. those mags don't jam, they just stay reliable


(Yea, probably melt on the dash before they get a chance to jamb)
.. Do kinda like that color though.. If you got any that's melted, save em so i can make worms, ok?


----------



## Drm50

55 shots, how many times do you plan on missing? You wouldn't have to hit them. That many rounds going off would burn up all available oxygen and they would pass out and die.


----------



## loweman165

Alot of talking but I don't see any shooting, except for EZ. You 1911 guys need to shoot more and gab less. Like a bunch of old ladies. Whenever you get those paper weights to function properly, get them to the range and quit hating on the guys making brass.


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> Look at that perfect stance.. more perfection...
> 
> 
> View attachment 346105
> View attachment 346107


Ez what range are you at? Looks like a decent place to shoot.


----------



## hatteras1

loweman165 said:


> Alot of talking but I don't see any shooting, except .


Man i would give anything to be out shooting.I work 7 days a week and rarely get to shoot. Women don't get married for money, they get divorced for it!! I would be happy just to get my muzzle loader out just do i can smell some of that ffff. We're not haters and it's all in fun.


----------



## ezbite

loweman165 said:


> Ez what range are you at? Looks like a decent place to shoot.


Vienna fish & game club. Been a member there since I was in my 20's


----------



## loweman165

hatteras1 said:


> Man i would give anything to be out shooting.I work 7 days a week and rarely get to shoot. Women don't get married for money, they get divorced for it!! I would be happy just to get my muzzle loader out just do i can smell some of that ffff. We're not haters and it's all in fun.


If I laid the sarcasm on too thick I apologize. I know we're all just having some good natured ball busting.


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> Vienna fish & game club. Been a member there since I was in my 20's


Nice that club has that kinda of longevity. My club all but closed after almost 60 years. Joined Ashland Lake now. Nice club with alot of events. 
Don't forget about Camp Perry's shoot coming up if anyone can make it.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 346077
> The excitement builds..


You bought a poop colored lock?


----------



## bobk

Drm50 said:


> 55 shots, how many times do you plan on missing? You wouldn't have to hit them. That many rounds going off would burn up all available oxygen and they would pass out and die.


Dan if you saw him shoot you would understand the need for 55 shots.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 346099
> View attachment 346101
> 
> 
> 3 mags = 2-19 rounders and a 1-17 rounder = 55 hot 9mm's. You'd need a wheel barrel full of 1911 mags to equal that firepower... perfection plain and simple..


One mag of .45 is all that is needed when you have the ability to hit what you are aiming at. Just another plastic coyote. I suppose you will tuck it under your my pillow tonight when you go beddy by too.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> Look at that perfect stance.. more perfection...
> 
> 
> View attachment 346105
> View attachment 346107


No eye protection and some cheesedick ear plugs. Come on Susan! You know better than that. I know I know. I’m a hater.


----------



## bobk




----------



## Drm50

55rds is a lot of ammo for anything other than a range bench. I wonder what the battle load is for the m9 Beretta in US Army? With 1911 we carried one in gun and two in pouch. Never fired mine except screwing around. I did shoot hell out of it and hit very little. Ours were mighty worn and loose. In AIT when we had to qualify I was failing to make it with the 1911. Was on my last chance instructor told me to quit aiming and just point it. Made good enough score to pass. 

I had shot commercial 1911s and knew the lousy performance of Army 1911s was because they were worn out. Besides that the hundreds of cycles of training being taken apart and reassembled daily adds to wear.


----------



## fastwater

Drm50 said:


> 55 shots, how many times do you plan on missing? You wouldn't have to hit them. *That many rounds going off would burn up all available oxygen and they would pass out and die*.


This spray and pray tactic is the same tactic used to kill that poor doe he's been draggin around forever.
Deers lungs were collapsed...but it sure wasn't cause they had holes in em.


----------



## fastwater

hatteras1 said:


> View attachment 346113
> 
> (What's all them numbered holes for?? in case they jamb, you can pry them out huh??)


You know in the grocery store how they call out 'spill in isle 10' when someone knocks something off the shelf and it breaks to let everyone else know to get clear of that isle so they won't slip and get hurt?
Glock numbers all those holes so when gun jams, the shooter can call out 'jam in hole 7' so people can get away before the big kaboom of the next round.


----------



## ezbite

Its now my profile photo... I hope it keeps the haters from sleeping. Hahahahahahahahahahaaaaa


----------



## Popspastime

Is that.......................................^^^^^ ........... a little Gluck Turd falling out of your hand?


----------



## hatteras1

Gotta wonder...
(The resemblance is uncanny!!)


----------



## berkshirepresident

ezbite said:


> Vienna fish & game club. Been a member there since I was in my 20's


Is that near Squaw Creek at Avalon Country Club? I meet some clients there twice a year.
There's an airport and public golf course right around there as well, IIRC.
Nice drive out that way.......


----------



## ezbite

berkshirepresident said:


> Is that near Squaw Creek at Avalon Country Club? I meet some clients there twice a year.
> There's an airport and public golf course right around there as well, IIRC.
> Nice drive out that way.......


its on the east side of the airport.


----------



## berkshirepresident

Drm50 said:


> I wonder what the battle load is for the m9 Beretta in US Army? With 1911 we carried one in gun and two in pouch. Never fired mine except screwing around. I did shoot hell out of it and hit very little. Ours were mighty worn and loose. In AIT when we had to qualify I was failing to make it with the 1911. Was on my last chance instructor told me to quit aiming and just point it. Made good enough score to pass.


You can get 17-18 round magazines for a Beretta 92/M9. However, the only brands you should ever shoot are Beretta or Mec-Gar. Cheap, imitation magazines and knock off parts are the only thing that can slow this gun down.
It's hard to imagine given how big the Military's budget is, but every "primary" handgun that they have gets abused and beat to hell. Big time.


----------



## Drm50

I shoot a lot of 9mm in Brn HI-powers. Mec-Gar mags are junk in them.


----------



## ezbite

Drm50 said:


> I shoot a lot of 9mm in Brn HI-powers. Mec-Gar mags are junk in them.


then get a GLOCK mag..


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> then get a GLOCK mag..


----------



## berkshirepresident

Drm50 said:


> I shoot a lot of 9mm in Brn HI-powers. Mec-Gar mags are junk in them.


Langdon Tactical sells them as part of their Beretta 92 product line.
If they're good enough for Ernest Langdon, they pass my initial smell test. But I can't vouch for them first hand, truth be told.
FWIW, all of my 92 mags are OEM. I have two aftermarket mags for my 96 Elite II....that I never use. My factory ones work perfectly...and I don't seem to shoot more than ten rounds at a time in 40 S&W.
I try to stay OEM as much as I can. That they are not made out of Chinese-ium is reassuring.


----------



## Drm50

View attachment 346495
G


ezbite said:


> then get a GLOCK mag..


EZ that may be a winner. After market mags are a crapshoot. They are cheaper than factory but if they don't work how much are they worth. I don't know if they still make them any more but I have Pachmyer Browning mags that never hang up. Some of the older CZ mags work well too as well as any military mags.


----------



## MIGHTY

Why the heck have I not been getting notifications for this thread? EZ, pretty cool that you served on board an aircraft carrier! Both of my grandfathers were sailors during WWII and I’ve taken quit the interest in it. Something about the men on board the carriers and destroyers and the missions I can’t get enough of. I just finished reading the last stand of the tin can sailors. Phenomenal read. Got any cool pictures or anything to share?


----------



## Yakphisher

Went to Cabelas today looking for used G20 or whatever but came home with this Detonic at way below bargain price.


----------



## ezbite

Almost dark, but still time for perfection..


----------



## fastwater

^^^If you look into this guys eyes it's easy to see that there's something not right with him.


----------



## ezbite

Poppin' perfection at 12 yards...


----------



## ezbite




----------



## fastwater

Ray Charles can do that off those big green cushy bags.


----------



## Drm50

EZ you and my Bro got a lot in common. Either draw the circle around bullet holes or save ammo and punch holes with a pencil.


----------



## Junebug2320

I follow this thread for entertainment, but have to ask. Are those Ziplocks freezer or storage bags???? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk

Junebug2320 said:


> I follow this thread for entertainment, but have to ask. Are those Ziplocks freezer or storage bags????
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are freezer bags. He keeps all his ammo in the freezer. This is a critical move when using a plastic pistol. If the ammo is not kept cold the pistol will melt.


----------



## Drm50

You see that big grin on EZ's mug. That's a "Tell" that he just pulled off something shady.


----------



## fastwater

Yep...I'm tellin ya...that fellar ain't right...


----------



## ezbite

fastwater said:


> Ray Charles can do that off those big green cushy bags.


that was stand up shooting.. I don't need a rest for my perfection.. and we all know those who shoot 1911's surely need a rest because those things are sooooo heavy..


----------



## ezbite

Junebug2320 said:


> I follow this thread for entertainment, but have to ask. Are those Ziplocks freezer or storage bags????
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes freezer, their thicker. I put 200 in a quart bag, pour out what I need when loading mags and when I'm done, I have a place to put my empty brass.. gotta keep the range clean for others.


----------



## loweman165

EZ save that ammo. Was just online and seems my go to vendors are about out of 9mm and 45acp. Especially bulk. I guess the panic buying isn't stopping at the grocery stores. Cant believe this is happening again! My son and I shouldn't have ran so many rounds through the Glocks and Rugers this morning. I cant take the stresses of another ammo shortage!!!


----------



## Flathead76

My friend works at cabelas posted On Facebook a few days ago that they were out of all handgun ammo.


----------



## Drm50

People must think they need much ammo to protect their toilet paper. I just gave away about 1000 rods of Egyptian 9mm. Dirty stuff but stiff loaded. Wouldn’t fire it in my finely made steel Brn HPs.


----------



## Yakphisher

fastwater said:


> ^^^If you look into this guys eyes it's easy to see that there's something not right with him.


YEEP, like a child still fascinated with plastic toys....still HeHe!


----------



## ezbite

well, while you haters are playing on the keyboards (and wishing you were shooting GLOCKS), I'm heading to the range to bust some steel..


----------



## Flathead76

Drm50 said:


> People must think they need much ammo to protect their toilet paper.


I can not find either so I had to buy a cart full of cheese. Problem solved.


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> well, while you haters are playing on the keyboards (and wishing you were shooting GLOCKS), I'm heading to the range to bust some steel..


Take TP with you to the range.
Figuring you were headed back...Went there last night and stole all of it.


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> Take TP with you to the range.
> Figuring you were headed back...Went there last night and stole all of it.


He’ll be fine he has Ziplock bags.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> He’ll be fine he has Ziplock bags.


He could always use the glock like a corncob.
Bein the same color, no one would ever know.


----------



## Drm50

Ha Ha, bust some steel with a Glock? I'll put $10 on the steel coming out winner.


----------



## ezbite

Ain't gonna lie to you 1911 gals.. I stunk it up today, it was like I was shooting a 1911


----------



## fastwater

^^^Blame it on the boolits!


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> View attachment 347003
> View attachment 347005
> Ain't gonna lie to you 1911 gals.. I stunk it up today, it was like I was shooting a 1911


Any malfunctions or stovepipes? I didn't think so. So no, it wasn't like you were shooting a 1911.


----------



## ezbite

loweman165 said:


> Any malfunctions or stovepipes? I didn't think so. So no, it wasn't like you were shooting a 1911.


HAHAHAHA true dat.. true dat..

I did have a couple reloads that didn't go as planned. Ran out of ammo on one and put a mag back in that only had 3 rounds in it..


----------



## Yakphisher

I'm killing all unwanted critters in the night so thats better than hitting steel at the moments that doesn't talks back at ya.


----------



## Drm50

What is that 25’? Down here we would use rocks at that distance.


----------



## AmmoRat

EZ, seriously, those are really good times for first time through. Shooting a stock Glock with no optics - outstanding! We only score the four fastest times per each stage. The highest time will get tossed.


----------



## hatteras1

loweman165 said:


> EZ save that ammo. Was just online and seems my go to vendors are about out of 9mm and 45acp. Especially bulk. I guess the panic buying isn't stopping at the grocery stores. Cant believe this is happening again! My son and I shouldn't have ran so many rounds through the Glocks and Rugers this morning. I cant take the stresses of another ammo shortage!!!


(I Love my 40's)


----------



## hatteras1

ezbite said:


> View attachment 347005
> Ain't gonna lie to you 1911 gals.. I stunk it up today, it was like I was shooting a 1911


"May wanna save that paper as it may come in handy down the road... may stain your A$$ blue though!!


----------



## hatteras1

ezbite said:


> View attachment 346777


Note the distance...Plastic guns don't shoot very far. Any further back and he would just be kicking up dirt on his target..


----------



## Snakecharmer

Drm50 said:


> 55rds is a lot of ammo for anything other than a range bench. I wonder what the battle load is for the m9 Beretta in US Army? With 1911 we carried one in gun and two in pouch. Never fired mine except screwing around. I did shoot hell out of it and hit very little. Ours were mighty worn and loose. In AIT when we had to qualify I was failing to make it with the 1911. Was on my last chance instructor told me to quit aiming and just point it. Made good enough score to pass.
> 
> I had shot commercial 1911s and knew the lousy performance of Army 1911s was because they were worn out. Besides that the hundreds of cycles of training being taken apart and reassembled daily adds to wear.


/What AIT was that? Mine was MP school.


----------



## Drm50

16f30, automatic weapons, USAADs.


----------



## loweman165

Camp Perry Pop up Pistol shoot on April 11th has been canceled. So bummed! I was ready to make some 1911s look not only out dated but stupid as well.


----------



## Bprice1031

loweman165 said:


> Camp Perry Pop up Pistol shoot on April 11th has been canceled. So bummed! I was ready to make some 1911s look not only out dated but stupid as well.


You wish!


----------



## Drm50

Bprice1031 said:


> You wish!


They will use corona as excuse for anything.


----------



## Popspastime

loweman165 said:


> Camp Perry Pop up Pistol shoot on April 11th has been canceled. So bummed! I was ready to make some 1911s look not only out dated but stupid as well.


Like they say.. Don't let that jaw write a check the @ss can't cash...


----------



## loweman165

Popspastime said:


> Like they say.. Don't let that jaw write a check the @ss can't cash...


They say they'll reschedule. I'll see you there, I'll look for the guy big talking behind a keyboard lol.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> Camp Perry Pop up Pistol shoot on April 11th has been canceled. So bummed! I was ready to make some 1911s look not only out dated but stupid as well.


Don’t let his hard hate fool ya. He would of had the trusty Ruger 1911 in the truck to save his ass.


----------



## Popspastime

loweman165 said:


> They say they'll reschedule. I'll see you there, I'll look for the guy big talking behind a keyboard lol.


That sounds somewhat like a challenge, I don't charge for lessons either.


----------



## Yakphisher

I'd trust my Rugers...more than someone trying to polish their own blingy turds.....just saying.


----------



## ezbite

Popspastime said:


> That sounds somewhat like a challenge, I don't charge for lessons either.


I'm in


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> I'm in


My money is on pops.


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> My money is on pops.


Your money's useless. Hows about putting up 100 rounds of 45acp?


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> Your money's useless. Hows about putting up 100 rounds of 45acp?


I have no ammo right now.


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> I have no ammo right


----------



## Drm50

No ammo! I’ve got a few rounds and if necessary emergency back up ammo. Never like to fall below 500 for each handgun and 100 for each rifle.


----------



## Tinknocker1

DM that looks like my dad's stocked amo scare from y2k to many dirty Harry movies I guess ? Been nice to see a couple rusty mec 600's in the back some place


----------



## Drm50

I don’t do Shotgun shells. My dad was a trap shooter and I would rather mow the grass that load shotgun shells. Spent hours pumping out trap loads it was one of my chores. I do have a truckload of shotgun ammo too.


----------



## loweman165

Figures, just got my Dawson Precision front sight for the G34 in the mail today and all my shoots have been canceled.


----------



## ezbite

loweman165 said:


> View attachment 347555
> 
> Figures, just got my Dawson Precision front sight for the G34 in the mail today and all my shoots have been canceled.


how close are you to kinsman?


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> how close are you to kinsman?


An hour and a half.


----------



## berkshirepresident

loweman165 said:


> View attachment 347555
> 
> Figures, just got my Dawson Precision front sight for the G34 in the mail today and all my shoots have been canceled.


What's the point of aim with that front sight/factory Glock rear sights?
Are you just lining up the very tops of all three?
Or do you "center" the red front dot somehow?


----------



## loweman165

berkshirepresident said:


> What's the point of aim with that front sight/factory Glock rears sights?
> Are you just lining up the very tops of all three?
> Or do you "center" the red front dot somehow?


I've always aimed (hunting and target) lining up the tops through the center over the bullseye. With the G34 I hit 2" high at 25yrds. Dawson Precision has thier impact calculator on thier website for a guaranteed zero. I went from a .16 factory to .18 so we'll see how much a difference it makes. If it's not enough they'll swap it but I think it'll be fine. The fiber just gives me a faster sight picture. I have them on a couple Ruger Mark's. I wanted the taller sight more importantly.


----------



## Drm50

I hate fiber optic sights of any kind. My eyes see them as a optical illusion and no definite edge. Not from old eyes they have always been that way with me. The S&W revolvers I have the first thing I do is change out the Flo red ramp for a Patridge blade. When I shoot a pistol I am looking at the front sight more than rear. The rear is kinda like a peep sight you need it but don't focus on it.


----------



## berkshirepresident

Drm50 said:


> I hate fiber optic sights of any kind.


I liked my first fiber optic front sight which replaced the factory bead on my Remington 870. I shoot that gun almost exclusively outside.....in sunlight. Easy to pick up and I really like it.
My new Beretta 92 Elite LTT has a red one on the front and a notched, all black rear sight. In good light, it's easy to see. In moderate or worse light, it's very hard for me to pick up. I'm probably going to upgrade to the Ameriglo Spartan Sights on that gun.
When shooting handguns, I seem to shoot better using the traditional three dot sight system. I'm sure part of it is 30 or so years of training and "memory".
I ditched my factory Glock 30 sights after one range outing to whatever Trijicon sights the range had on sale. Better for sure.


----------



## ezbite

loweman165 said:


> View attachment 347555
> 
> Figures, just got my Dawson Precision front sight for the G34 in the mail today and all my shoots have been canceled.


ive got a tru-glo on my G35 and I LIKE IT!


----------



## bobk

Typical poi for a glock.


----------



## Flathead76

bobk said:


> Typical poi for a glock.
> View attachment 347725


Then half way through the clip the poi changes or the “gun” jams.


----------



## berkshirepresident

bobk said:


> Typical poi for a glock.
> View attachment 347725


It took me a while to see what you did.
You guys are harsh.
I love it!! No mercy..............


----------



## Drm50

The more experienced Glock boys don't draw the target circle until after they have shot.


----------



## loweman165

You guys got too much time on your hands


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> You guys got too much time on your hands


No kidding!! I’d really like to pound some steel but don’t want to waste it right now.


----------



## loweman165

Three weeks ago I was at the Berea gun show. Saw an old timer with a 440rnd spam can of 7.62x54r. They were going for $169 minus shipping online. He had it for $150. Asked him if he had some wiggle room, he tells me $125! So I snapped it up.
Looking online today it's at $199 (mostly sold out at that price) all the way up to $265!!















What a difference a month makes.


----------



## loweman165

Drm50 said:


> The more experienced Glock boys don't draw the target circle until after they have shot.


That just proves we're smarter than the average bear.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> Three weeks ago I was at the Berea gun show. Saw an old timer with a 440rnd spam can of 7.62x54r. They were going for $169 minus shipping online. He had it for $150. Asked him if he had some wiggle room, he tells me $125! So I snapped it up.
> Looking online today it's at $199 (mostly sold out at that price) all the way up to $265!!
> View attachment 347741
> View attachment 347743
> 
> What a difference a month makes.


Good score. I can’t believe how people went nuts over the ammo again.


----------



## Drm50

i


bobk said:


> Good score. I can’t believe how people went nuts over the ammo again.


They need the ammo to guard their pile of toilet paper.


----------



## loweman165




----------



## Flathead76

Drm50 said:


> i
> 
> They need the ammo to guard their pile of toilet paper.


I can get you all the TP that you need. No mark up you just pay shipping.


----------



## Flathead76

Flathead76 said:


> I can get you all the TP that you need. No mark up you just pay shipping.


Or I could take trade. One glock per roll. I know it’s my loss,


----------



## Yakphisher

There two good ways to wipe after running out of TP, collects a bunch of leaves providing there no poison ivy leaves in it or drag your butt across the carpet like a dog does. But........city liberals don't have that option cause its not needed when their head is deep within its own . LMAO


----------



## ezbite

Ah yes, the old buffalokey hat. That's back when I'd run 26 mile races on Sunday morning and shoot in the afternoon..


----------



## Drm50

Glocks are a wise choice for those who stretch the truth a little. Glocks are a poor conductor of electricity which ups survival rate when hit by lightning for fibbing.


----------



## ezbite

Drm50 said:


> Glocks are a wise choice for those who stretch the truth a little. Glocks are a poor conductor of electricity which ups survival rate when hit by lightning for fibbing.


Ok Ok it was 13 mile, 1/2 marathons and after running those I had no desire to run 26 miles and I still shot GLOCKs in the afternoon after the races Rusty..


----------



## Drm50

Lots of Glock guys are fast on their feet. They gotta be, when their Glock jams they got to be able to exit at something a little more than 850fps, the average me of a 1911.


----------



## ezbite

Drm50 said:


> Lots of Glock guys are fast on their feet. They gotta be, when their Glock jams they got to be able to exit at something a little more than 850fps, the average me of a 1911.


Hahahahahaha and he has jokes...


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> Hahahahahaha and he has jokes...


That was supposed to be funny?


----------



## ezbite

Cassie said she's going to the store, do I need anything? That's no 1911 she's carring, she's carring reliability today...


----------



## Drm50

I don’t blame her for the mask. I can’t handle plastic fumes myself.


----------



## ironman172

There is one other, plus a few more


----------



## cincinnati

ezbite said:


> View attachment 348281
> 
> 
> Cassie said she's going to the store, do I need anything? That's no 1911 she's carring, she's carring reliability today...


And her mother is so proud....NOT!


----------



## Drm50

Scientist have just discovered a organism that will eat plastic. It has something to do with Meal Worms. They are wanting to research this and breed it into a powerful tool to destroy all the waste plastics polluting the earth. Don’t know what to tell you Glock boys. Better get you some Raid.


----------



## Yakphisher

You will need napalm because the chances are that them worms will be resistance to Raid and its comparative chemicals cocktail.


----------



## loweman165




----------



## Drm50

loweman165 said:


> View attachment 349973
> View attachment 349975


Poor guy that was shooting Glock must have been transported to ER.


----------



## loweman165

Some 300 yard fun as well.


----------



## Popspastime

Does that Gluck really shoot that far? wowwee


----------



## Popspastime

What range is that ?


----------



## loweman165

Popspastime said:


> What range is that ?


Ashland Lake gun club.


----------



## Drm50

loweman165 said:


> View attachment 349981
> 
> Some 300 yard fun as well.


What kind of groups does that Mini shoot at 300yds?


----------



## loweman165

This group of 4 shots was 3 7/8 × 2 1/4. Not a tack driver but gets it done. Idk how much better if I really took my time. I was prone for these.
Needs 4 clicks right but was out of time and more importantly ammo.


----------



## Drm50

That’s not bad for a mini. I don’t understand your measurement system for group but I think that means you are shooting roughly 4” at 300yds, not bad for any rifle.
I see pic now. Why are you going to sight in for 300yds. A 100yd sight in is more practical for 223. 1.5” hi at 100 yds makes a good working base.


----------



## loweman165

Drm50 said:


> That’s not bad for a mini. I don’t understand your measurement system for group but I think that means you are shooting roughly 4” at 300yds, not bad for any rifle.
> I see pic now. Why are you going to sight in for 300yds. A 100yd sight in is more practical for 223. 1.5” hi at 100 yds makes a good working base.


It's one of the rifles we shoot at the Perry rifle pop up shoot. 75-300 meters. My son shot a 40/40 last fall with it. I could only muster a 39/40. And yeah my group measurements are wierd. It's a 4" gun at 300. It Only really tightens up to 2" at 100 although Once I had 3/4...once.


----------



## Drm50

In Army we shot pop ups with M16s. I don’t remember how many targets we had to shoot. That was at FT.Knox. Down in White Sands we had to shoot opposite rifle we had in basic. On high desert there is always wind, the direction by season changes. At 300 you couldn’t hope to hit aiming at pop up. You had to hold so far off it was luck if you hit. Trusty old M14 you just held on wind edge and touched off, winner every time. Still I shot expert with M16 iron sights, so did most of the guys in my MOS class.


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 351393


Oh look who came to brag. Plastic Tom jr is back.


----------



## Drm50

Some guys have to try to make up for other “short comings” with a big Glock!


----------



## loweman165

Drm50 said:


> Some guys have to try to make up for other “short comings” with a big Glock!


I've been married 22 years with two teenage boys. The one guns done its job, I'll take the big glock now.


----------



## Drm50

No, no, no that is lame comeback. You Glocksters lost that one, take it like a man.


----------



## loweman165

Drm50 said:


> No, no, no that is lame comeback. You Glocksters lost that one, take it like a man.


Now now, you know that was gold.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Butt, butt. I have 4 big glocks!!! Been away a while


----------



## ezbite

Nuthin bigger than the 10mm G40 baby... tahaaaa


----------



## Popspastime

That baby deer came running in with milk soaked lips while crying looking for it's mom. You shot 13 times, scared the poor thing to it's death , and waved a stick over it. Proof is I don't even see a hole??? Where's the hole???..Scared it to death, it's a lil puppy almost as big as the Gluck. We want the real story about that accidental death..


----------



## ezbite

Popspastime said:


> That baby deer came running in with milk soaked lips while crying looking for it's mom. You shot 13 times, scared the poor thing to it's death , and waved a stick over it. Proof is I don't even see a hole??? Where's the hole???..Scared it to death, it's a lil puppy almost as big as the Gluck. We want the real story about that accidental death..


you been talking to bobk


----------



## Saltfork

Lmao glocks are junk!!Just about up there with a high point.


----------



## loweman165

Saltfork said:


> Lmao glocks are junk!!Just about up there with a high point.


I think the Coronavirus thread needs your infinite wisdom back over there.


----------



## ezbite

loweman165 said:


> I think the Coronavirus thread needs your infinite wisdom back over there.


hahahahaahahahahahaha


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Did not mean to post that


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom

There we go. A truthful 1911 man


----------



## Popspastime

Fake news!


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> View attachment 351733
> 
> 
> Nuthin bigger than the 10mm G40 baby... tahaaaa


Ez, hope you get that picture laminated or you’re going to wear it out. I notice the spots have been worn off that fawn already.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> you been talking to bobk


Someone had to tell the truth behind the picture. I’m glad the bottle of vodka wasn’t in the picture.


----------



## ezbite

Is that a 1911 I see? Nope...


----------



## Popspastime

Is that a Gluck cleaning kit I see there..?? yes. Half a bra and a sanitary napkin for cleaning...hahahaha


----------



## ezbite

Popspastime said:


> Is that a Gluck cleaning kit I see there..?? yes. Half a bra and a sanitary napkin for cleaning...hahahaha


You can't laugh at your own jokes....


----------



## Drm50

It’s disgusting that EZ puts those girls in pictures with Glocks. I think there is some kind of human trafficking going on.


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> There we go. A truthful 1911 man


Fake news.


----------



## bobk

Drm50 said:


> It’s disgusting that EZ puts those girls in pictures with Glocks. I think there is some kind of human trafficking going on.


He has no choice. Glocks are so ugly they need a girl in the picture. Even then they are still fugly. He’s a stalker ya know.


----------



## loweman165

Drm50 said:


> It’s disgusting that EZ puts those girls in pictures with Glocks. I think there is some kind of human trafficking going on.


You probably right now that I think about it, those girls should be locked up for what thier doing to him.


----------



## Yakphisher

Drm50 said:


> It’s disgusting that EZ puts those girls in pictures with Glocks. I think there is some kind of human trafficking going on.


Disgusting.....wattt are ya bliinndd!! That is one hawt chick !


----------



## Yakphisher

I was doing some searching this morning and found a G41 MOS for 5 Bennies. That put a bigger hole that 10mm just saying.....
Eventually make it into a 45 Super.


----------



## Drm50

There ain’t a thing wrong with the girls, it’s the forcing them to cheapen themselves being photoed with a Glock. EZ is going to get a visit from that guy that tracks down perverts.


----------



## Yakphisher

Drm50 said:


> There ain’t a thing wrong with the girls, it’s the forcing them to cheapen themselves being photoed with a Glock. EZ is going to get a visit from that guy that tracks down perverts.


LOL!
I was taking me lab for a walk and this nice lady was walking her GSP in the park and I was telling to watch out for them coyotes because we were within 400 yards of their den plus doesn't know when was hunting season!  Now that a scary and is possibly a liberal so naw I'd moved on!


----------



## Drm50

Arful quiet over in Glocksville. They must have all ODed on plastic fumes from being locked in with their Glocks.


----------



## loweman165

Drm50 said:


> Arful quiet over in Glocksville. They must have all ODed on plastic fumes from being locked in with their Glocks.


Meh, you old 1911 guys just bore us. Plus I think EZ is busy with one of those pin up gals.


----------



## Yakphisher

LMAO my 1911 and G 41 are next to each other in the safe and no smoke is coming out so nothing happened.


----------



## Drm50

loweman165 said:


> Meh, you old 1911 guys just bore us. Plus I think EZ is busy with one of those pin up gals.


No doubt he is. Probably twisting her arm to make her hold a Glock and smile for a photo. I bet he makes those girls shine the wheels on his Cadillac Escalade, I hear Glock fans are found of them, and gold chains.


----------



## Yakphisher

Drm50 said:


> No doubt he is. Probably twisting her arm to make her hold a Glock and smile for a photo. I bet he makes those girls shine the wheels on his Cadillac Escalade, I hear Glock fans are found of them, and gold chains.


LMFAO!!


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> Meh, you old 1911 guys just bore us. Plus I think EZ is busy with one of those pin up gals.


He’s trying to get enough cash together so he can FaceTime with one of his goofy glock girls he stalks. They have had it with him peeking at them and now want paid for his weird actions.


----------



## ezbite

Just hanging out at the range haters..


----------



## loweman165

You mind if I tweak it?


----------



## Drm50

This quarantine CV19 stuff needs to be over with. Plastic fumes are causing hallucinations in the Glock Fan Boys. Next thing you know they will try posting scratch & sniff photos. Those girls are going to take them boys $1200 govt checks and leave them holding nothing but their Glocks in their hand.


----------



## loweman165

I might know of a way for you old 1911 guys to find a Glock sexy:








Damn! I can hear the pace makers kick into overdrive!


----------



## MIGHTY

I mean I’m sure if I got on google and typed in “chicks with 1911’s” I could find some good looking girls posing with a 1911.


----------



## MIGHTY

There’s a quick google search. It’s pretty easy


----------



## Saugeye Tom

MIGHTY said:


> There’s a quick google search. It’s pretty easy
> View attachment 354261


Muhahaha. That's terrible


----------



## loweman165

^^I cant like that, your mean. ^^


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> View attachment 354255
> 
> 
> Just hanging out at the range haters..


WOW EZ...all this covid19 quarantine stuff has sure improved your looks.


----------



## Yakphisher

loweman165 said:


> I might know of a way for you old 1911 guys to find a Glock sexy:
> View attachment 354259
> 
> Damn! I can hear the pace makers kick into overdrive!


Never....ever piss grandma off!


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 354255
> 
> 
> Just hanging out at the range haters..


What you gonna do when you run out of pictures from the web?


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> You mind if I tweak it?
> View attachment 354257


Huh, I see she has holes in her pants at both knees. I guess you do what you got to do to improve your score when shooting a glock.


----------



## Bprice1031

loweman165 said:


> You mind if I tweak it?
> View attachment 354257


Apparently her man can't satisfy her, because that would be the only reason to turn to plastics?


----------



## loweman165

Bprice1031 said:


> Apparently her man can't satisfy her because, that would be the only reason to turn to plastics?


It figures you haters would see that as a negative but I see it as a positive because once you tell her that they make long Glocks, short Glocks, thin Glocks, fat Glocks, Glocks with finger grips, Glocks without finger grips, and Glocks in different colors, she's gonna want you to buy them all. More Glocks for you!!


----------



## Drm50

She probably will opt for a long grip model since it’s the only way to get satisfaction hanging around with the Glock Fan Boys.


----------



## Drm50

April Fools, bring it on Glockers, just ran a pot of coffee down my neck.


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> What you gonna do when you run out of pictures from the web?


Just upload off my phone hater


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> Just upload off my phone hater


You got a bad attitude plastic boy.


----------



## joebertin

For my 1911 brothers...


----------



## loweman165

joebertin said:


> For my 1911 brothers...
> View attachment 355147


You almost got it right, they'll love that pistol but the models the wrong gender.


----------



## Drm50

loweman165 said:


> You almost got it right, they'll love that pistol but the models the wrong gender.


With such a lame come back you Glock boys better go back to posting pictures. This “ your mother wears combat boots “ type replies are beneath the dignity of your average 1911 shooter. We should keep this discussion at the higher technical level.


----------



## loweman165

^^that sounds like a good idea, but I'm confident this discussion will stay pretty juvenile.^^


----------



## ezbite

https://blog.cheaperthandirt.com/review-glock-m44/?utm_source=emarsys&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Chronicle+050220-GLOCK+M44-2020-05-02+08:00:00&sc_src=email_7360935&sc_lid=350311629&sc_uid=lKqbs3z1Fq&sc_llid=1639954&sc_eh=337d5146d06610311


A Little love for the haters


----------



## Drm50

loweman165 said:


> ^^that sounds like a good idea, but I'm confident this discussion will stay pretty juvenile.^^


Lookey here, Loweman finally got a zinger. Even a blind squirrel finds an acorn now and then!


----------



## ezbite

joebertin said:


> For my 1911 brothers...
> View attachment 355147


the mods need really take this photo down, the 1911 foggies will be having heart failures for sure...


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> the mods need really take this photo down, the 1911 foggies will be having heart failures for sure...


Leave it up, they can't see anything without thier bifocals on.


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> the mods need really take this photo down, the 1911 foggies will be having heart failures for sure...


It will take a little more meat on the bones type to rattle us old 1911 shooters who have been around the block.


----------



## loweman165

Drm50 said:


> It will take a little more meat on the bones type to rattle us old 1911 shooters who have been around the block.


That's easy enough. Perhaps this is more to your liking??


----------



## fastwater

+1 Drm50!
Ole girl looks like she's standin on a chicken.


----------



## Drm50

Fake news, cut and paste job. I recognize that woman as one of EZs girl friends. I think she stared in movie, The Thing That Ate Cleveland. That tain’t meat.


----------



## fastwater

loweman165 said:


> That's easy enough. Perhaps this is more to your liking??
> View attachment 355201


----------



## fastwater

Drm50 said:


> Fake news, cut and paste job. I recognize that woman as one of EZs girl friends. I think she stared in movie, The Thing That Ate Cleveland. That tain’t meat.


Yep...since all his women are wearing masks now, he has plenty of extra bags on hand.


----------



## ezbite

loweman165 said:


> View attachment 355203
> 
> That's easy enough. Perhaps this is more to your liking??


hahahaha that's GREAT!


----------



## joebertin

For my Glock brothers...









I thought that the pastel colors were the only Glock advantage, but just look at how easy they are to conceal with very little clothing on. The Glock seems to disappear.


----------



## loweman165

Soo nice to be back at a club match! My G34 out shot my 1911 558-552. Although the 1911 managed 18 X rings to the Glocks 14. Over all a G34 took it again, just wasn't my G34...


----------



## bobk

Damn glock owners afraid to show their faces again. I do understand the embarrassment of shooting such a toy though. Some day they will come out of the closet. 

Looks like a fun day.


----------



## Drm50

I don’t know, what were these guys doing right before pic was taken? Those smiles look like they are hiding something. Notice guy on right with a frown. Something went on here we don’t know about and maybe don’t want to.


----------



## loweman165

Drm50 said:


> I don’t know, what were these guys doing right before pic was taken? Those smiles look like they are hiding something. Notice guy on right with a frown. Something went on here we don’t know about and maybe don’t want to.


You 1911 guys are full of fake news. You know something, you guys would make good Dem.....opps, cant say it and risk shutting down this fine thread.
In all honesty there were only 2 Glocks shot. Both 43s. Couple wheel guns, but most were 1911 platforms of 45 or 9mm.
The fella that used to bust my tomatoes the most over my Glock had the other 34 equipped with a nice red dot. You'll all get there...


----------



## Drm50

I’m getting irritated on some trading I’m trying to do. Have a S&W 18 for trade for a Colt 1911 45acp, plain jane. Couldn’t be stated any plainer. I have guys wasting my time sending them pictures and then they have a plastic 45 of some brand or a low end 1911 clone. Then they want to argue it’s just as good as a Colt 1911. I may have come over on a boat but it wasn’t last night.


----------



## Yakphisher

If you got a 25-2 or 625 I trade you my Detonic.


----------



## Drm50

Yakphisher said:


> If you got a 25-2 or 625 I trade you my Detonic.


You did get off last nights boat!


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> You 1911 guys are full of fake news. You know something, you guys would make good Dem.....opps, cant say it and risk shutting down this fine thread.
> In all honesty there were only 2 Glocks shot. Both 43s. Couple wheel guns, but most were 1911 platforms of 45 or 9mm.
> The fella that used to bust my tomatoes the most over my Glock had the other 34 equipped with a nice red dot. You'll all get there...


Damn son. Using the D word is a bigger insult than the G word.


----------



## fastwater

^^^You got that right!


----------



## joebertin

Here's a picture of my neighbor, who is a Glock owner:









I told him that if he cut some eye holes he'd might hit a target every now and then. He might even be able to get his car insurance reinstated...


----------



## joebertin

Just found out why the paper bags are so popular with Glock owners:






I guess none of them are able to retain their manhood...


----------



## Drm50

Well, that’s one way nature has to clean up the gene pool.


----------



## ezbite




----------



## ezbite

Pow pow pow


----------



## ezbite

joebertin said:


> Just found out why the paper bags are so popular with Glock owners:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess none of them are able to retain their manhood...


Oh yea this guy is a gem..


----------



## ezbite

Today I give you 1911 boys a break.

This is Bud Williams, he was my stepfather and I went to live with him and my mom when I was just starting 7th grade. He was a Korean War veteran and carried a 45 and a tommy as he would say. Bravest man I've ever known.. and he had some stories (and scars to prove it) he'd share after a few black velvets.


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> View attachment 359049


There’s nothing wrong with those jeans. Poor girl has hole in here jeans and can’t afford a real gun.


----------



## loweman165

Drm50 said:


> There’s nothing wrong with those jeans. Poor girl has hole in here jeans and can’t afford a real gun.


She was holding a gun?? Didn't notice.


----------



## mike oehme

This is a real Man's gun, not a plastic toy.


----------



## ezbite

mike oehme said:


> This is a real Man's gun, not a plastic toy.


Looks like a cheap fast and furious movie prop to me


----------



## Drm50

That’s the new model gun with plastic parts but still a genuine Colt 1911. I’ve got a few S&W revolvers up for trade for a original series 70 or older 1911. Got several guys miffed at me because I wont take the new models on trade. I will take them but not at $800 value that owners value them at.


----------



## mike oehme

Drm50 said:


> That’s the new model gun with plastic parts but still a genuine Colt 1911. I’ve got a few S&W revolvers up for trade for a original series 70 or older 1911. Got several guys miffed at me because I wont take the new models on trade. I will take them but not at $800 value that owners value them at.


No that is not a new model plastic parts colt 1911, It's REAL STEEL! That is a mat stainless steel colt 1911. No plastic parts on this real mans gun!


----------



## mike oehme

ezbite said:


> Looks like a cheap fast and furious movie prop to me


No, it's not. Glocks are the fast and furious prop toy guns.


----------



## bobk

mike oehme said:


> No that is not a new model plastic parts colt 1911, It's REAL STEEL! That is a mat stainless steel colt 1911. No plastic parts on this real mans gun!


CT grips?


----------



## Drm50

Excuse me, from picture gun looked like a series 80, which has plastic trigger and main spring housing.


----------



## mike oehme

bobk said:


> CT grips?


yes to the CT grips, I have the original grips that came with it.


----------



## loweman165

mike oehme said:


> No that is not a new model plastic parts colt 1911, It's REAL STEEL! That is a mat stainless steel colt 1911. No plastic parts on this real mans gun!


Some of us have a "real mans gun" and aren't compelled to feel like we need to buy a "real mans gun"...if you catch my drift.


----------



## Drm50

mike oehme said:


> yes to the CT grips, I have the original grips that came with it.





mike oehme said:


> No that is not a new model plastic parts colt 1911, It's REAL STEEL! That is a mat stainless steel colt 1911. No plastic parts on this real mans gun!


Upon closer inspection it seems you do have a series 80 gun. I’m afraid you got plastic parts whether you knew it or not.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> Some of us have a "real mans gun" and aren't compelled to feel like we need to buy a "real mans gun"...if you catch my drift.


You betcha, that's why you have the ruger 1911.


----------



## loweman165

^^quiet you^^


----------



## jamesbalog

Silly question but why the heck does Glock try to jam their LOng slide 10mm into the same stupid hard case they put their subcompacts in?

the gun costs a couple hundred extra, charge $10 more and put it in a case that it fits in


----------



## Drm50

jamesbalog said:


> Silly question but why the heck does Glock try to jam their LOng slide 10mm into the same stupid hard case they put their subcompacts in?
> 
> the gun costs a couple hundred extra, charge $10 more and put it in a case that it fits in


Just leave the Glock 10mm in direct sunlight, the UV rays will fit it to the smaller case.


----------



## ezbite

Drm50 said:


> Just leave the Glock 10mm in direct sunlight, the UV rays will fit it to the smaller case.


Still hating on the whitetail slayer..


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> Still hating on the whitetail slayer..


You know, I think they need to see the picture again.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> You know, I think they need to see the picture again.


A picture of his magazine would be better. It was empty. He dumped the whole mag on that little dog of a deer. I had neighbors calling me wanting to know what was going on.


----------



## bobk

Drm50 said:


> Just leave the Glock 10mm in direct sunlight, the UV rays will fit it to the smaller case.


You can’t have that happening. It would ruin the fancy stipple job on the grips. All Glocks owners just love their grips.


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> You can’t have that happening. It would ruin the fancy stipple job on the grips. All Glocks owners just love their grips.
> 
> View attachment 359777


Put that thing back in your safe before the authorities show up at your house to see what other creepy things are lurking there.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> Put that thing back in your safe before the authorities show up at your house to see what other creepy things are lurking there.


Hey, you’re the one that said you wanted to see the picture again. That’s on ez not me.


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> Still hating on the whitetail slayer..


There is a difference between a Whitetail Slayer and a Bambi Buster.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> Still hating on the whitetail slayer..


Oh the stories I could tell.


----------



## Drm50

Maaaaw ma, Mwaaaaw ma!


----------



## ezbite

Almost a shame to fold this amazing shirt and put it in a drawer.. I just might start wearing it everyday and everywhere..


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> View attachment 359947
> 
> Almost a shame to fold this amazing shirt and put it in a drawer.. I just might start wearing it everyday and everywhere..


It would shure make for a beautiful flag flying right under old glory.


----------



## ezbite

loweman165 said:


> It would shure make for a beautiful flag flying right under old glory.


great minds thinking alike!!


----------



## MIGHTY

Oh I thought it was a due to the shortage of toilet paper with the coronavirus going on.........


----------



## ezbite

MIGHTY said:


> Oh I thought it was a due to the shortage of toilet paper with the coronavirus going on.........


WHAT?? Did you drop a 1911 on your head?


----------



## mike oehme

bobk has to stop showing off ezbites glock handle stripling. This is a family site! lol


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> great minds thinking alike!!


You 2 should get a room.


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> You 2 should get a room.


but that would make you SO jealous...


----------



## ezbite

OK 1911 gals.. here's one reason why a GLOCK is far superior to rusty clunkers of the world war eras..
I usually carry my G43, 9mm with one in the chamber I carry 7 rounds, it's like carrying a 1911 with only 7 rounds, but i practice so I'm confident I'll hit my target.. today I wake up and see looters and rioters beating innocent people and I'm not gonna that a victim.. sooo out comes the GLOCK 19X it too is a 9mm BUT with one in the chamber I now carry 20 9mm rounds in one firearm. if it was a 1911 and I wanted 20 shots I'd need 3 mags.. yup a FAR superior weapon. oh and my G19X is now going to be my everyday carry, not the G43 which really sucks because I can hardly tell when I'm carrying the G43.


----------



## bobk

^^ all I see is a pile of brown. Looks like dio crapped on the floor again.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> but that would make you SO jealous...


That would be a big NO.


----------



## Dovans

My Hellcat does not carry 20 rounds, but carrys 13. It is also the same size as your G43. Same Material as a Glock I believe.


----------



## ezbite

Nice shirt


----------



## loves2fishinohio

Meh, I love my CZ-10 full-sized optical. 19+1, great trigger out of the box, and it is a fantastic handgun. If I bought a 5th gen Glock I'd have to spend another few hundred getting it to the same place that the CZ-10 is out of the box.

I just ordered the compact version for a CCW from Vance's.


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> View attachment 360347
> 
> 
> Nice shirt


Oh no, we must suffer another fashion show. The Glocksters better hope they never have to have a shoot out with some old dude with a 1911, or they will be sewing patches on their fancy garments.


----------



## Yakphisher

My trusty 870 with Winchester SP1 is within reach then my 450 Bushy cause I feel under gunned with my Glock 41. Hopefully these stupid rioter and looters take notes not to come out of their city limits and cause mayhem be they will dealt with swift justice unlike submissive fools.


----------



## ezbite

Yakphisher said:


> My trusty 870 with Winchester SP1 is within reach then my 450 Bushy cause I feel under gunned with my Glock 41. Hopefully these stupid rioter and looters take notes not to come out of their city limits and cause mayhem be they will dealt with swift justice unlike submissive fools.


You are not under gunned with the reliable G41.. yea yea I know it's the old slow .45 auto caliber but it is a GLOCK so it'll go boom everytime you pull the trigger..


----------



## Drm50

Well I have several hundred shotgun slugs that I will never use since we got rifle season. I will use these up on any rioters that are stupid enough to wonder into Monroe County. Not a place you will find many people sympathetic to protesters, looters, etc. It would be worse than Little Big Horn, there wouldn’t be as many as there was awhile ago.


----------



## joebertin

ezbite said:


> View attachment 360347
> 
> 
> Nice shirt


They are all equally effective for personal defense, which means that you'd better have your running shoes on...


----------



## Drm50

I will say one thing about the Glock Fanboys. Those snappy duds may save them from getting arrested as looters. The law would figure nobody that would wear those garments could be a looter. Although both favor Glocks the looter will tend to be better dressed.


----------



## loweman165

Drm50 said:


> Well I have several hundred shotgun slugs that I will never use since we got rifle season. I will use these up on any rioters that are stupid enough to wonder into Monroe County. Not a place you will find many people sympathetic to protesters, looters, etc. It would be worse than Little Big Horn, there wouldn’t be as many as there was awhile ago.


You might want to sell the slugs and pick up some bird shot that way there you have a chance at hitting the broadside of a barn. I know you 1911 guys don't seem to get much trigger time since you spend most of your time LOOKING at your safe queens.


----------



## Drm50

Well I’ll tell you, picture is of loud mouths hunting license at exactly 300 ft = 100yds. Measured of with certified engineers chain. Cost him $100 for running his jibs. Off hand, open sights, 12g Brenneke slug out of my home made Brn A5 slug gun. Now as you see it was 1971 and I was 20 at the time and did it with one shot. Being a bit longer in the tooth by 50yrs I may need 3 shots to peel your Glock off a fence post at 100yds. Maybe 5 shots with my 45. Can’t see as good as I use to.


----------



## ezbite

Drm50 said:


> Well I’ll tell you, picture is of loud mouths hunting license at exactly 300 ft = 100yds. Measured of with certified engineers chain. Cost him $100 for running his jibs. Off hand, open sights, 12g Brenneke slug out of my home made Brn A5 slug gun. Now as you see it was 1971 and I was 20 at the time and did it with one shot. Being a bit longer in the tooth by 50yrs I may need 3 shots to peel your Glock off a fence post at 100yds. Maybe 5 shots with my 45. Can’t see as good as I use to.
> View attachment 361135
> View attachment 361137


So you're telling us you didn't get a deer in 1971


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> So you're telling us you didn't get a deer in 1971


No, I got my deer, that’s not my license. In fact I couldn’t count very well when I was twenty I may have shot more than one. I was in running feud with game warden back then over the definition of one. We never did get that settled, he tried but no cigar. He had to give up and retire. Pulled a failed raid on me in March 77 and he went down hill after that. Couldn’t have happened to a nicer guy.


----------



## berkshirepresident

bobk said:


> You betcha, that's why you have the ruger 1911.


OK....I have to ask: why do you some of you not like the Ruger 1911s?
I was looking at a Ruger Commander at Great Lakes pre-China flu that was on sale for $625. I've found a bunch of online reviews and they seem to be well liked.


----------



## loweman165

berkshirepresident said:


> OK....I have to ask: why do you some of you not like the Ruger 1911s?
> I was looking at a Ruger Commander at Great Lakes pre-China flu that was on sale for $625. I've found a bunch of online reviews and they seem to be well liked.


I don't think anyone implied that. I know plenty of people with them including myself and other family members and we have no problems at all with them. They get the hell shot out of them too. Take that back, very early on my dad and a friend of mine front sight snapped off while shooting. Ruger used an MIM sight. Since then they went with a milled sight, that's also what they put on when they sent thiers back for replacement at no charge of course.


----------



## loweman165

Drm50 said:


> Well I’ll tell you, picture is of loud mouths hunting license at exactly 300 ft = 100yds. Measured of with certified engineers chain. Cost him $100 for running his jibs. Off hand, open sights, 12g Brenneke slug out of my home made Brn A5 slug gun. Now as you see it was 1971 and I was 20 at the time and did it with one shot. Being a bit longer in the tooth by 50yrs I may need 3 shots to peel your Glock off a fence post at 100yds. Maybe 5 shots with my 45. Can’t see as good as I use to.
> View attachment 361135
> View attachment 361137


1971? I was -1 years old. They made slugs back then? Were they black powder?


----------



## bobk

berkshirepresident said:


> OK....I have to ask: why do you some of you not like the Ruger 1911s?
> I was looking at a Ruger Commander at Great Lakes pre-China flu that was on sale for $625. I've found a bunch of online reviews and they seem to be well liked.


I like Rugers. I just have to remind loweman all the time that it’s his go to weapon when the shtf. Don’t let him fool ya with all the mushy glock bs. Deep down it’s all about his trusty Ruger 1911.


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> I like Rugers. I just have to remind loweman all the time that it’s his go to weapon when the shtf. Don’t let him fool ya with all the mushy glock bs. Deep down it’s all about his trusty Ruger 1911.


You got that right. Sometimes the wind picks up while I'm on the lake and one anchor wont hold. I can always trust that 1911, tied to a rope, will be all it will take to hold that boat in place.


----------



## ezbite

loweman165 said:


> You got that right. Sometimes the wind picks up while I'm on the lake and one anchor wont hold. I can always trust that 1911, tied to a rope, will be all it will take to hold that boat in place.



HEY....that's what bob uses his for too


----------



## Drm50

loweman165 said:


> 1971? I was -1 years old. They made slugs back then? Were they black powder?


I had no choice I had to use slugs. I had been taking them with rocks but was tearing up too much meat.
I switched to left but still to much meat loss.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> HEY....that's what bob uses his for too


Dream on Susie. I use a plastic button and hit spot lock. Plastic is good for something.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> You got that right. Sometimes the wind picks up while I'm on the lake and one anchor wont hold. I can always trust that 1911, tied to a rope, will be all it will take to hold that boat in place.


Like I’ve said before. That 1911 is saving your a**.


----------



## ezbite

Looks like Drm50 is making price tags


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> View attachment 362233
> 
> Looks like Drm50 is making price tags


That’s the only way they can sell Glocks, confuse the customer.


----------



## Popspastime

I'll bet they didn't make many of those revolvers. Along with the rim fire Luger it should bring a fortune.


----------



## Drm50

Bait and switch didn’t work, you got to give them credit for trying.


----------



## ezbite

How about that license shoooter?


----------



## bobk

Rubber gloves and a plastic gun.. That's a perfect combination when it gets warm out.


----------



## Dovans

kind of reminds me of the beginning of a prostate exam


----------



## Popspastime

That sight is worth more then the gun.


----------



## bobk

Dovans said:


> kind of reminds me of the beginning of a prostate exam


Kinda looks like the end result of the exam too. Always good to wears gloves when you are holding a pile of s***.


----------



## loweman165

From what this threads taught me about ezbites friends I'm POSITIVE I don't want to meet his enemies.


----------



## Drm50

Wearing gloves, wise policy when handling questionable items. Personally I would use a set of those grabbers to avoid direct contact


----------



## Bprice1031

8 days and counting...........


----------



## bobk

Bprice1031 said:


> 8 days and counting...........


It’s too hot for the glock boys to be outside.


----------



## Drm50

Boy, it’s arful quiet over in Glocksburgh. Do you think them boys have passed out from toxic vapors emitted by Glocks in this hot humid weather?


----------



## loweman165

Drm50 said:


> Boy, it’s arful quiet over in Glocksburgh. Do you think them boys have passed out from toxic vapors emitted by Glocks in this hot humid weather?


Well if you must pry we had 2 glock 34s make a handful of 1911 shooters look stupid Sunday...mine being one of those. Unlike SOME PEOPLE here, we actually step away from our key boards and shoot once in a while.
On a side note, left my 1911 at home for the second relay so I could shoot my LC9S. its what I carry most so figured it be good training. That 1911 wasn't gonna out score the 34 anyway.


----------



## loweman165

What a 1911 fan boy does with his pistol:









What a Glock guy does with his pistol:


----------



## loweman165

^^happy now Drm50?^^


----------



## Drm50

That ain’t a 1911 guy, that’s one of them Italian perverts with their Beretta.


----------



## loweman165

Drm50 said:


> That ain’t a 1911 guy, that’s one of them Italian perverts with their Beretta.


Yeah but you get the idea.


----------



## Drm50

Yea, thanks I get it now. Berettas Lick and Glocks Suck. It’s all very clear to me now. Thanks for bringing that to my attention.


----------



## ezbite

Just busy polishing the gold baby..


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> Just busy polishing the gold baby..
> View attachment 364943


When you get done with that give the wheels on that Cadillac a good shine job.


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> Just busy polishing the gold baby..
> View attachment 364943


I fine example of sophistication and class.


----------



## Drm50

Yea, same kind of class and sophistication that upper crust individuals like “ Snoop Dog “ and Dennis Rodman exude.


----------



## Popspastime

Dont forget the new sight mounted right on the Gluck insig.


----------



## loweman165

Drm50 said:


> Yea, same kind of class and sophistication that upper crust individuals like “ Snoop Dog “ and Dennis Rodman exude.


Aw come on, you wish you had Snoops money. Don't be a Play-ah hate-ah my bruth-ah!


----------



## Drm50

I’ll take the cash anytime.


----------



## ezbite

Thats no 1911 boys, but you 1911 boys are probably looking at the pretty tree..


----------



## Drm50

Ezee, stop with the pictures. I’m still laid up because of circulation problems. Getting scheduled to get fixed up back to 100%. Mean while got to watch not to get excited. If blood gets diverted I could pass out.
Posting female pictures is dirty pool.


----------



## loves2fishinohio

My regular carry is a Glock 19. I picked this bad boy up in Marysville on Friday. Went in looking for a full-sized M&P C.O.R.E., walked out with this. I'd never heard of Canik but after purchasing I saw all the rave Youtube reviews. I've got to tell you, this gun is a ton of fun to shoot. 5.2" barrel, I can fit 21 rounds in the magazine. The best factory trigger I have ever come across, very light pull (I'm guessing around 3.5lbs), the reset on this thing is amazing. Factory-installed Viper red dot optical. The box comes with 5 additional optical plates for any optic, a larger backstrap, holster, cleaning rod and brush, trigger lock, and changeable mag release buttons. All this for 599.00.

I got about 300 rounds through it so far, not one malfunction. It's a really fun range gun.


----------



## hatteras1

Give me the cold steel any day!


----------



## Dovans

ezbite said:


> View attachment 365389
> Thats no 1911 boys, but you 1911 boys are probably looking at the pretty tree..


theres a tree? Huh?


----------



## ezbite

Even the GLOCK factory screws up with a crappy caliber once in a while


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> View attachment 366307
> 
> 
> Even the GLOCK factory screws up with a crappy caliber once in a while


Its 7:30am and I’m on my 5th cup and all you give me to work with is a Glock picture? I am breaking down and buying an AR of some kind for social purposes. That’s as low as I go.


----------



## ezbite

Here's an AR you'll love and it's reliable too..



Drm50 said:


> Its 7:30am and I’m on my 5th cup and all you give me to work with is a Glock picture? I am breaking down and buying an AR of some kind for social purposes. That’s as low as I go.


----------



## Drm50

It wouldn’t be out of the question.


----------



## Drm50

I don’t like flat tops. They are ideal for optics but not friendly to iron sights. I’m not buying an AR for hunting. Old versions with handle protect sight from damage.


----------



## joebertin

Great idea on Glock's part. Use a great American design. How come it's not pink?


----------



## Yakphisher

loves2fishinohio said:


> My regular carry is a Glock 19. I picked this bad boy up in Marysville on Friday. Went in looking for a full-sized M&P C.O.R.E., walked out with this. I'd never heard of Canik but after purchasing I saw all the rave Youtube reviews. I've got to tell you, this gun is a ton of fun to shoot. 5.2" barrel, I can fit 21 rounds in the magazine. The best factory trigger I have ever come across, very light pull (I'm guessing around 3.5lbs), the reset on this thing is amazing. Factory-installed Viper red dot optical. The box comes with 5 additional optical plates for any optic, a larger backstrap, holster, cleaning rod and brush, trigger lock, and changeable mag release buttons. All this for 599.00.
> 
> I got about 300 rounds through it so far, not one malfunction. It's a really fun range gun.


Seen one like that a Cabelas and almost bought too, but ended with a unfired Ruger single six 50th anniversary red box and leather cowboy rig for a really good price.


----------



## Yakphisher

ezbite said:


> View attachment 366323
> 
> Here's an AR you'll love and it's reliable too..


Are they actually gonna do it? Be nice though want a 6.8 to go along with my Mini 6.8.


----------



## Drm50

Yakphisher said:


> Seen one like that a Cabelas and almost bought too, but ended with a unfired Ruger single six 50th anniversary red box and leather cowboy rig for a really good price.


You got a really good price at Cabelas? LMO


----------



## Yakphisher

Drm50 said:


> You got a really good price at Cabelas? LMO


3 racist benji's ;-) after selling the holster to my brother.


----------



## Dovans

I have actually bout couple firearms at Cabelas because they were priced to sell.


----------



## Drm50

If anyone gets a good deal at Cabelas, someone fouled up. Some friends of friends father passed away.
Friend ask me if I could sell some guns for family. I didn’t know the people. Anyway went to house and they had 14 guns. They had been to Cabelas and were offered $1150 for the guns. The only thing that kept the family from getting skinned was their dad was a WW2 vet and had brought a luger home and mentioned several times it was worth $1000. They didn’t want to advertise and have people come to house. Anyway there was the Luger, Radom and S&W 29 (NIB) and GI 1911. Long Guns: IH M1 Garland, a D-Day M1 commemorative, Rem 700BDL, Rem 1100, Marlin 30/30, Marlin 9mm Carbine, Ruger 10/22 
Ithaca 37, Win m12 and Win 69. To make long story short they were so tickled with what I got them for the guns they gave me the m29. There were 4 guns that brought a higher price individually than Cabelas offered for all. That ain’t business that’s robbery. Second part of story old guy ask me about pistol for the house. He had some guns he wanted to trade. He went to Cabelas before I made it to his house. He sold them a Sako Vixen 222/ Unertil scope and a Win m12. Then sold him a plastic 9mm ( guess what brand) and holster and couple boxes of shells for even money. Since I have paid attention to Cabelas on used guns and they are rapist.


----------



## ezbite

Pure perfection


----------



## Bprice1031

ezbite said:


> View attachment 366923
> 
> Pure perfection


Is that the skateboarder model????? It looks like they used grip tape on it??????


----------



## jeff rod builder

Do these new plastics wanna be a real man gun have no slip grips?


----------



## hatteras1

ezbite said:


> View attachment 366923
> 
> Pure perfection


Reminds me of that special tape for HVAC.. Coincidental??


----------



## Drm50

Secret combat tactic, if you can’t hit them with a bullet from you Glock, you throw Glock at them. The special material on handle gives them road rash. They die later from infection. Diabolical but true.


----------



## ezbite

Hey Drm50 I found your lost steel pistol today at the flea market, it's even got your slogan on the slide


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> View attachment 367097
> 
> 
> Hey Drm50 I found your lost steel pistol today at the flea market


What every 1911 wants to be.


----------



## Drm50

Never seen the like. I wouldn’t want it because NORAD would know your every move, you would be on radar. You should have bought it. Looks to be from custom shop with grade II engraving.


----------



## hatteras1

Where's the downriggers??


ezbite said:


> View attachment 367097
> 
> 
> Hey Drm50 I found your lost steel pistol today at the flea market, it's even got your slogan on the slide


Where's the downriggers??


----------



## cincinnati

If this guy'd had a better weapon, he'd have been 3 for 3....

https://tampa.cbslocal.com/2020/07/...-teen-victim-shoots-all-3-suspects-2-dead-10/


----------



## ezbite

Thee most reliable ink pen in the universe..


----------



## Lewis




----------



## ezbite

Lewis said:


> View attachment 367185


OOoh lookie here whose jumping on the bandwagon.. Lewie lewie lewie..


----------



## ezbite

Drm50 said:


> Secret combat tactic, if you can’t hit them with a bullet from you Glock, you throw Glock at them. The special material on handle gives them road rash. They die later from infection. Diabolical but true.


You do know **** like that is true.. it's called gun cleaning oil from a 1911, takes about a quart to clean one and only a drop or two to end your time.. woah??


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 367137
> 
> 
> Thee most reliable ink pen in the universe..


just more ugly plastic.


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> just more ugly plastic.


Polymer.. gomer, polymer


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> Polymer.. gomer, polymer


which is a fancy word for PLASTIC


----------



## ezbite

Someone's been talking to his wife for a better word lol


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> Someone's been talking to his wife for a better word lol


I got another word. You want to hear it?


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> just more ugly plastic.


Guaranteed to jam/quit writing just when you need it the most.


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> I got another word. You want to hear it?


Jumjimhum gaylord..


----------



## hatteras1

ezbite said:


> View attachment 367137
> 
> 
> Thee most reliable ink pen in the universe..


Most Reliable?? Must be Photoshop


----------



## hatteras1

Field testing the new Glock 102mm DX12-XL


----------



## ezbite




----------



## Drm50

The MASTER , John Moses Browning.


----------



## loweman165

Drm50 said:


> The MASTER , John Moses Browning.
> View attachment 367743


Just think how great the guns could have been if he didn't go through life sideways.


----------



## fastwater

^^^


----------



## Drm50

There’s always an art critic. Browning was just to big to fit standing up. Gaston Glock sounds like a bowel blockage.


----------



## Popspastime

This is getting way out of hand, Im totally offended. Please tear down the gastric Glock picture. More like a Bowel Movement.


----------



## loweman165

Popspastime said:


> This is getting way out of hand, Im totally offended. Please tear down the gastric Glock picture. More like a Bowel Movement.


Careful, your starting to sounding like a bunch of football players and protesters.


----------



## Popspastime

Poor Browning fell over, too much hooch.


----------



## fastwater

Popspastime said:


> Poor Browning fell over, too much hooch.


^^^...and even on his worse hooched up day Mr Browning still managed to build a pistola that Gastric Glock and Company are still tryin...and miserably failing to match today.


----------



## jeff rod builder

Browning over a 100 years ago created one of the greatest guns from steal. In the current times a gun built from oil by products (polymer aka plastic) is now the best. I don’t think so. Also those plastic building blocks don’t have any wood on them. I use to the beautiful ladies wanting wood and not plastic.


----------



## Popspastime

These new plastic guns come from recycled tires. Some even come from old battery's.


----------



## hatteras1

Popspastime said:


> These new plastic guns come from recycled tires. Some even come from old battery's.


----------



## Popspastime

You can still see the tread pattern on the side.


----------



## Lazy 8

EZ, don't listen to those guys, I'm with you. I had a gun made out of plastic for years. Darn good gun.
I think the maker was Mattel. It even had plastic bullets.


----------



## hatteras1

Lazy 8 said:


> EZ, don't listen to those guys, I'm with you. I had a gun made out of plastic for years. Darn good gun.
> I think the maker was Mattel. It even had plastic bullets.


I think i had one of those.. was that the one that shot the mini toilet plungers?


----------



## MIGHTY




----------



## hatteras1

Makes me think of Pancakes


----------



## MIGHTY

And the glock guys think 1911’s are over priced.......


----------



## hatteras1

Oh, I thought that was in Brazilian Real
*1,199.99 BRL = 229.4 USD*


----------



## fastwater

MIGHTY said:


> View attachment 368003



Organized crime has never seen profit margins like that!!!


----------



## loweman165

fastwater said:


> Organized crime has never seen profit margins like that!!!


Hey I see this morning that a certain local outdoor shop, that rhymes with Bin Beather Bur is selling cheap fmj 9mm for 21.99 a box. AND their calling it a sale! Get used it. Idk whats worse, the people who sell it overpriced OR the people buying it.


----------



## fastwater

loweman165 said:


> Hey I see this morning that a certain local outdoor shop, that rhymes with Bin Beather Bur is selling cheap fmj 9mm for 21.99 a box. AND their calling it a sale! Get used it. Idk whats worse, the people who sell it overpriced OR the people buying it.


Was getting ready to sell all my reloading equipment/supplies...thinkin I'll just hang on to it.


----------



## loweman165

fastwater said:


> Was getting ready to sell all my reloading equipment/supplies...thinkin I'll just hang on to it.


DEAR GOD DON'T!!


----------



## Drm50

I got a bunch of military 9mm, Egyptian I think. I won’t shoot in my precision, steel, American made, state of the art, autoloading pistols designed by John Moses Browning. I will count it up and post. I just came across it last week while sorting out stuff to sell/ trade. 9mm I have dies and bullets but haven’t loaded many. Besides being PIA factory ammo is usually cheaper than loading. I’ve got a couple cases of Win Fmj that I bought at auction several years ago for $3 a box. I had 5 cases but have shot up three. Seriously you have to be careful with Mil Surp ammo. Some has corrosive primers and others are loaded hot to operate blow back SMGs. This will cause metal to metal recoil or in plastic pistol, a slide for lunch.


----------



## fastwater

loweman165 said:


> DEAR GOD DON'T!!


Thanks for the encouragement.
Have made my mind up not to.
Matters of fact...think I'll get back into doing some reloading again.
Have hundreds of various cal casings just waiting to be put back into service.


----------



## Drm50

I just started to sell out my dies. I lost count of how many sets and calibers I have left. I’m only keeping dies I still have guns for. Back in days B.C. ( before coyotes ) I use to go through a lot of varmit caliber ammo. Anymore in rifle it’s playing with 25/20, 32/20, ect and revolver ammo. In past I developed a policy of not selling dies. Seems soon as you sold them you would end up with another gun for that cartridge. Now I’m selling them off and if I get another gun, I’ll buy dies. A lot of them I’m never going to want a gun in that cartridge anymore. With the ammo companies dropping production of many cartridges that only leaves you to pay through the nose from specialty outfits or load your own. I have many sets of bullet molds or I wouldn’t be able to afford shooting handguns as much as I do. I don’t see things getting any cheaper either. The computer age giving more choices is bull feathers. That computer counts sales and when they fall below their profit margin they drop the production of said cartridge. Classic calibers are dropped from ammo and brass soon follows.


----------



## ezbite

how do you 1911 goofs like my new avatar? PERFECTION isn't it?


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> how do you 1911 goofs like my new avatar? PERFECTION isn't it?


Lol stir that pot Ez, but not too hard,these guys are VERY Sensitive.


----------



## ezbite

loweman165 said:


> Lol stir that pot Ez, but not too hard,these guys are VERY Sensitive.
> 
> View attachment 368091


VEEEEERY.....


----------



## hatteras1

Always thought it looked like cock...just sayin


----------



## jeff rod builder

Is ur avatar made from plastic/ polymer too?


----------



## loweman165

hatteras1 said:


> Always thought it looked like cock...just sayin


I won't ask why thats the first thing your mind goes to.


----------



## Popspastime

Yea.. That Gock avitar looks great.. 

Humour him ..please.


----------



## hatteras1

Yea, but Ruger is Cool!!


----------



## Lazy 8

ezbite said:


> how do you 1911 goofs like my new avatar? PERFECTION isn't it?


You know EZ, in all the confusion, I don't know if this guy rattled off 15 or 16 rounds. But what you have to ask yourself is...really?


----------



## fastwater

^^^ Hoping for two things:
1)Hoping the ground... not some poor person sitting on their porch reading the newspaper 2 miles over caught all those projectile he slung up in the air.
2) Hoping this moron has had a vasectomy and can't have any offspring.
Bad enough this guy can't shoot...but he's an idiot that can't shoot.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> how do you 1911 goofs like my new avatar? PERFECTION isn't it?


Almost as ugly as the one you had before it.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> You know EZ, in all the confusion, I don't know if this guy rattled off 15 or 16 rounds. But what you have to ask yourself is...really?


Typical actions of a glock owner.


----------



## hatteras1

I really doubt that Porcupine was a devastating menace and threat to that guy. Why would he need to kill it and risk hitting someone else, Maybe someone's kid!! My dad would have blistered my A## for such stupidity...


----------



## ezbite

hatteras1 said:


> Always thought it looked like cock...just sayin


Hmm.. seems like someone has a favorite flavor..


----------



## ezbite

Lazy 8 said:


> You know EZ, in all the confusion, I don't know if this guy rattled off 15 or 16 rounds. But what you have to ask yourself is...really?


First off I seriously hope nobody replying in this thread would ever do something as stupid and irresponsible as this jackass.. 2nd just because he shoots a GLOCK doesn't mean all GLOCK owners are as stupid and irresponsible as this jackass.. could of been any pistol..
And yea "really" why post this crap?


----------



## ezbite

And by the way, thanks for your ONE post in a thread with over 2800 replies for implying GLOCK owners are irresponsible jackasses.. go back to your hillbillies thread.. derail that..


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> And yea "really" why post this crap?


Because thier running out of ammo. Keep on them, they'll surrender to the awesomeness that is GLOCK!


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> And by the way, thanks for your ONE post in a thread with over 2800 replies for implying GLOCK owners are irresponsible jackasses.. go back to your hillbillies thread.. derail that..


Damn, and you called 1911 owners sensitive.


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> Damn, and you called 1911 owners sensitive.


He's just trying to show you guys how you sound.


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> Damn, and you called 1911 owners sensitive.


I have nothing against lazy, just struck me in the wrong way..


----------



## loweman165

Hey guys let's not forget the most important thing here; Porcupines are DEADLY DANGEROUS!








If we can save just ONE boob, isn't it worth it?


----------



## Drm50

I have to go with EZ on this as much as it pains me. Idiots like guy in video are deep anymore. Go look on You Tube and their is all kind of idiots posting their deeds with pride. There are gun people and there are people with guns. I hate idiots that shoot any animal they may encounter just for grins.


----------



## hatteras1

Yea, but that ain't it. Wondered how long it would take....
Porcupines are kinda like skunks.. Just leave them alone, and they will do the same..


----------



## Drm50

hatteras1 said:


> Yea, but that ain't it. Wondered how long it would take....
> Porcupines are kinda like skunks.. Just leave them alone, and they will do the same..


Yea, even up north where porky may cause problems they don’t shoot many of them. They put canoe paddles, axe handles, ect where they are safe. I had the cork handles chewed off two spinning rods and a fly rod in 60s. Was my fault for leaving tackle leaning against picnic table in state park on Boardman River in Mi. I saw article to leave porky alone, they are easy to catch and can be survival food.


----------



## ezbite

loweman165 said:


> Hey guys let's not forget the most important thing here; Porcupines are DEADLY DANGEROUS!
> View attachment 368427
> 
> If we can save just ONE boob, isn't it worth it?


By the way, I volunteer to remove her quills


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> By the way, I volunteer to remove her quills


I could remove the quills with my hands tied behind my back.


----------



## ezbite

Drm50 said:


> I could remove the quills with my hands tied behind my back.


Ohh you dog..


----------



## Drm50

I can’t help it that I’m ambidextrous.


----------



## Dovans

Drm50 said:


> I could remove the quills with my hands tied behind my back.


with your teeth removed as well?


----------



## ezbite

Dovans said:


> with your teeth removed as well?


Only way 1911 boyz can..


----------



## loweman165

^^ouch^^


----------



## Drm50

I’m still running original equipment, how bout you Glockers? Scheduled for final tune up Sept 2 and about a month to heal up and I’ll be back to my normal self. When you are handsome and intelligent it’s really a burden.


----------



## ezbite

Drm50 said:


> I’m still running original equipment, how bout you Glockers? Scheduled for final tune up Sept 2 and about a month to heal up and I’ll be back to my normal self. When you are handsome and intelligent it’s really a burden.


Doesn't that mean you are buying GLOCK perfection??


----------



## ezbite

Look at that pretty 1911


----------



## Popspastime

Gock cleaning kit??


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> View attachment 368671
> 
> Look at that pretty 1911


I guess that is what you call a “ Barely Survival Kit “


----------



## ezbite

Popspastime said:


> Gock cleaning kit??


What the hell is a Gock?


----------



## Popspastime

ezbite said:


> What the hell is a Gock?


What your avatar says G O C K.. Sounds like Gaaaaa Ki


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 368671
> 
> Look at that pretty 1911


$ 2.39, that's all I see. He must be going to buy a glock with that kinda cash. Had to brush his teeth to stomach the thought.


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> What the hell is a Gock?


A Gock is not a thing, it’s what Glock Fans do when they see a fine firearm such as a Colt 1911. It could be described as a speechless gaze with wonderment. It is similar to waking up from a coma.


----------



## hatteras1

ezbite said:


> View attachment 368671
> 
> Look at that pretty 1911


----------



## ezbite

I know a 1911 is just a chew toy..


----------



## bobk

Looks like the plastic didn’t fair near as well as the 1911. The ultimate handgun. 

At least the dog knew which one to grab for backup.


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> View attachment 368731
> I know a 1911 is just a chew toy..


Even the Dawg picks the superior side arm.


----------



## bobk

Drm50 said:


> Even the Dawg picks the superior side arm.


Yep, dogs are smarter than these glock boys.


----------



## hatteras1

Yep..... Was gonna bring in my Glock for service. Just gotta follow the dog around for 2-3 days so i can scoop it up


----------



## Drm50

I can’t believe EZ left himself open for that one. How many Glock pictures you seen after dog chewed on them? How many 1911s? We have a winner, Glocks by far.


----------



## loweman165

I worked far too hard in the heat today to respond to any of this lame 1911 guy attempt at humor. Maybe tomorrow...


----------



## Drm50

Ahh, Democrat tactics, when your cornered hide in basement.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> I worked far too hard in the heat today to respond to any of this lame 1911 guy attempt at humor. Maybe tomorrow...


Wth, I’m disappointed that is all you could come up with. It’s hot for everyone. Maybe tomorrow.....


----------



## bobk

Drm50 said:


> I can’t believe EZ left himself open for that one. How many Glock pictures you seen after dog chewed on them? How many 1911s? We have a winner, Glocks by far.


It reminds me of a Forrest Gump saying. S..... is as S..... does.


----------



## loweman165

Drm50 said:


> Ahh, Democrat tactics, when your cornered hide in basement.


I know you are but what am I?

There, hows that?


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> I know you are but what am I?
> 
> There, hows that?


A closet sr 1911 owner.


----------



## loweman165




----------



## bobk

That dog is eating the good stuff.


----------



## hatteras1

Why does that dog remind me of Donald Trump.. Think it's the face


----------



## fastwater

hatteras1 said:


> Why does that dog remind me of Donald Trump.. Think it's the face


Cause it surely can't be Biden.
Everyone knows he will be the dog that comes around smelling things when this dog is done.


----------



## ezbite

C'mon enough political crap..


----------



## hatteras1

Crap... HaHaHa


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> C'mon enough political crap..


You're right!
Back on topic...though I think we have come full circle cause we covered this dog chewing topic clear back on about page 68.

You really can't blame rover for chewin on your glock.
Same color...made out of the same thing...and most likely smells like a recycled condom.


----------



## MIGHTY




----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> A closet sr 1911 owner.


Scrap metal prices were up to 3 cents a pound a while back, took in a couple of them. Felt like I was ripping of the scrap yard but hey, thier the ones willing to over pay for them.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> Scrap metal prices were up to 3 cents a pound a while back, took in a couple of them. Felt like I was ripping of the scrap yard but hey, thier the ones
> willing to over pay for them.


It’s still 3 more cents a lb than you would have got for plastic. You made out.


----------



## Dovans

loweman165 said:


> View attachment 368789


That was an eyeopener first thing in the morning


----------



## Drm50

loweman165 said:


> I know you are but what am I?
> 
> There, hows that?


Man, I can’t wait for the next snappy reply.


----------



## joebertin

ezbite said:


> ...just because he shoots a GLOCK doesn't mean all GLOCK owners are as stupid and irresponsible as this jackass..


Yes, it does...


----------



## Drm50

Ok, ok let’s get this back on intellectual level. No personal attacks.


----------



## Bprice1031

Drm50 said:


> Ok, ok let’s get this back on intellectual level. No personal attacks.


I didn't know this was intellectual???????????????????????


----------



## bobk

Bprice1031 said:


> I didn't know this was intellectual???????????????????????


The 1911 guys are pretty darn intellectual. Not so sure about those other characters.


----------



## EnonEye

trying to decide but... Shooting Illistrated had an article this month about fixing a 1911 that spits empty casings so hard it broke skin on the shooters face but a page over was an article about self defense classes to take just in case your Glock misfires during a struggle... just sayin


----------



## hatteras1

Yea, you just throw it at them.. It's not like they'll catch tetanus or nothin! ... Maybe a bump on the head, better yet, light it and use it for a torch.. hahaha
------reminds me, does Glock make candles too??


----------



## ezbite




----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> The 1911 guys are pretty darn intellectual.


Hahahahaha

Not the ones I know


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> View attachment 369277


----------



## Drm50

Sounds like a Crock to me.


----------



## ezbite

Gernade launching GLOCK..


----------



## fastwater

^^^Will you be deer hunting with that at bobk's this year?


----------



## Drm50

I saw one with aluminum bushings and converted to 12g x3” magnum attached to AR.
It had 18” barrel but I don’t know how legal it would be. A 203 or M79 has very light recoil because of the hi-low pressure type of cartridge it uses. I think 12g would wreck wantever gun it was attached to. I’m not sure that grenade launcher is not listed under destructive devices and title 3.


----------



## loweman165

I will say this for a 1911, you don't need a add on a grenade launcher, just feed it the right ammo and it IS the grenade.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 369277


Latest news. Ez is missing 3 toes.


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> ^^^Will you be deer hunting with that at bobk's this year?


Hmmm. NO! 

Edit, now that I think about maybe I will let him. Stun them with the grenade so he can walk up to them and kill them with dignity. 11 shots in the ass last year with that fancy glock was just cruel to watch.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Hmmm. NO!
> 
> Edit, now that I think about maybe I will let him. Stun them with the grenade so he can walk up to them and kill them with dignity. 11 shots in the ass last year with that fancy glock was just cruel to watch.


Was gonna say...it has to be more humane than killin em by shooting at em so much that they have a heart attack.
Poor lil bamby last year prolly thought it got dropped behind enemy lines in Vietnam in the late 60's.


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> Was gonna say...it has to be more humane than killin em by shooting at em so much that they have a heart attack.
> Poor lil bamby last year prolly thought it got dropped behind enemy lines in Vietnam in the late 60's.


I didn’t have time to worry about poor
Bambi. I was fearing for my own life. Lead was flying everywhere. Crap was flying everywhere from that LEGO device. It wasn’t safe for man or deer.


----------



## Drm50

loweman165 said:


> I will say this for a 1911, you don't need a add on a grenade launcher, just feed it the right ammo and it IS the grenade.
> View attachment 369421


I would say this 1911 was fed the wrong load. Think what such a load would have done to a Glock. If it caused that much damage to a fine steel firearm it would have blown a Glock apart, killed or severely injured shooter and emit toxic fumes from plastic compounds.


----------



## joebertin

ezbite said:


> And by the way, thanks for your ONE post in a thread with over 2800 replies for implying GLOCK owners are irresponsible jackasses.. go back to your hillbillies thread.. derail that..


There is little serious stuff in this forum, which is why I enjoy all of you guys so much. It's light humorous conversation, that lets you forget about all the craziness that is surrounding everybody these days.

We need more "Babes with Glocks" pictures, and more pictures of that baby deer you've been dragging around for so long...


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> I didn’t have time to worry about poor
> Bambi. I was fearing for my own life. Lead was flying everywhere. Crap was flying everywhere from that LEGO device. It wasn’t safe for man or deer.


Had to be an awful experience...


----------



## ezbite

Lies.. it was one shot and that full sizes doe drop like a rock


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> Lies.. it was one shot and that full sizes doe drop like a rock


Sadly Nobody ever taught them that jealousy would get them nowhere in life.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> Sadly Nobody ever taught them that jealousy would get them nowhere in life.


Either will lies. One shot my rectum.


----------



## Drm50

I saw that the Glock Fan Club was having their annual BarBQ. I came past their club house and saw the supplies stacked up.


----------



## loweman165

^^ DAMN IT!! you ruined the surprise. We were planning on inviting a bunch of 1911 fans over for dinner to bury the hatchet. We tried to figure out a bunch of broke guys ate on a daily basis. ^^


----------



## Drm50

loweman165 said:


> ^^ DAMN IT!! you ruined the surprise. We were planning on inviting a bunch of 1911 fans over for dinner to bury the hatchet. We tried to figure out a bunch of broke guys ate on a daily basis. ^^


Very lame reply, have to file that one with “your grandma wears army boots”. Feeble try Mini-Ez, but no cigar.


----------



## loweman165

Drm50 said:


> Very lame reply, have to file that one with “your grandma wears army boots”. Feeble try Mini-Ez, but no cigar.


When the stinging goes away, your realize its more comedy gold.


----------



## Popspastime

Testors model cement, and Zip Ties. Gluck field repair kit.


----------



## hatteras1

ezbite said:


> Lies.. it was one shot and that full sizes doe drop like a rock


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> Lies.. it was one shot and that full sizes doe drop like a rock


This still makes me laugh. One shot, full size doe. Hahaha


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> This still makes me laugh. One shot, full size doe. Hahaha
> View attachment 369825


 You know it's true, first shot dropped her, the rest were just anchoring shots


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> You know it's true, first shot dropped her, the rest were just anchoring


Well there ya have folks. Glocks are just anchors!! You walked right into that one Susan.


----------



## Popspastime

Go easy on him bobk, those Glucky folks get all sensitive and ****, then they start posting girly pics with glue guns. Some don't even have good pants, all holey and cut off. Next time you see him just let him hold one, he gets so excited..lol.


----------



## loweman165

Popspastime said:


> Go easy on him bobk, those Glucky folks get all sensitive and ****, then they start posting girly pics with glue guns. Some don't even have good pants, all holey and cut off. Next time you see him just let him hold one, he gets so excited..lol.


I get it Pops, not everyone likes girly pictures with guns. This might be more to your liking:


----------



## ezbite

loweman165 said:


> I get it Pops, not everyone likes girly pictures with guns. This might be more to your liking:
> View attachment 369831


Drm50 had bobk at shotgunning


----------



## hatteras1

bobk said:


> This still makes me laugh. One shot, full size doe. Hahaha
> View attachment 369825


One shot... Maybe, never can tell


----------



## ezbite

G48 with streamline laser.. who is looking at the laser..bobk is hahaha..


----------



## Popspastime

loweman165, really dude, you need to trash this like that? Those your friends?


----------



## Drm50

I won’t bother to respond. Nuff said.


----------



## loweman165

Drm50 said:


> I won’t bother to respond. Nuff said.


You kinda just did.
Atleast now I know where the sensitivity threshold is, I dial it back one notch.


----------



## Drm50

loweman165 said:


> You kinda just did.
> Atleast now I know where the sensitivity threshold is, I dial it back one notch.


It ain’t sensitivity, it’s sense and I don’t think there was much used in this case. Where I come from such would earn you a knuckle sandwich.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 369871
> G48 with streamline laser.. who is looking at the laser..bobk is hahaha..


You can post 4 sets of fake boobs if you want too. Still can't hide the fact that glocks are ugly.


----------



## hatteras1

bobk said:


> You can post 4 sets of fake boobs if you want too. Still can't hide the fact that glocks are ugly.


----------



## Dovans

loweman165 said:


> You kinda just did.
> Atleast now I know where the sensitivity threshold is, I dial it back one notch.


Sheet bet they all watched Brokeback Mountain ..


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> You can post 4 sets of fake boobs if you want too. Still can't hide the fact that glocks are ugly.


Yep...her pic with a butt fugly glock is a perfect example of a true oxymoron if'n ever I seen one.


----------



## hatteras1

Dovans said:


> Sheet bet they all watched Brokeback Mountain ..


Is that the one with the large family and Johnboy??


----------



## Drm50

hatteras1 said:


> View attachment 370179


That “thing” had to come from Cleveland. They only get that big from licking food stamps. You would think one that size would have her guts fall out lifting her leg that high.


----------



## fastwater

^^^


----------



## Drm50

They are getting monster size Black Bears around resort areas in several states. The Bears don’t get that big under natural conditions. They have to get by on what nature provides. Around resorts they are living on handouts from tourist and attain record weights. Same type thing is occurring in some southern states with wild hogs. Feral Hogs to be exact. One out in the woods they must root to survive. Some in farm regions of easy to get crops are growing to record sizes. This explains the massive size females coming out of Cleveland area. They just can’t get that big in natural state. I can’t explain the ugly, just remember if you come across one, that taint meat it’s all fat.


----------



## ezbite

hatteras1 said:


> View attachment 370179


I think we all need to be in agreement here, 1911 or GLOCK but that thing is nasty and it seems like it's right down fastwawa's wood pile


----------



## fastwater

^^^I refuse to like that one:


----------



## $diesel$

There are only 2 kinds, gentlemen, big good'uns and good big'uns.......lol


----------



## ezbite

Anyone know who makes the round on the left?


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

ezbite said:


> View attachment 371123
> 
> 
> Anyone know who makes the round on the left?


I’m thinking Mattel.


----------



## $diesel$

Wow, i never even seen that one before.


----------



## loweman165

Idk but it looks like a two piece case? At any rate I have a feeling I'd get an uneasy feeling firing them. Lol


----------



## hatteras1

Shell tech??


----------



## bobk

shell shock


----------



## jeff rod builder

LEGO or metallic Lincoln log


----------



## fastwater

loweman165 said:


> Idk but it looks like a two piece case? At any rate I have a feeling I'd get an uneasy feeling firing them. Lol


Yep...that just what all Glock owners need...more of a chance for a kaboom to happen.


----------



## steelheadBob

boatnut said:


> .
> View attachment 241521


Omg love the 75B and the CZ 75 compact... Can shoot any ammo through them with no jams for past 7 years had them! Throw sand mud water dirt and even pizza with pineapple in it, they will always fire and have true aim


----------



## steelheadBob

steelheadBob said:


> View attachment 371261
> View attachment 371263
> View attachment 371265
> 
> Omg love the 75B and the CZ 75 compact... Can shoot any ammo through them with no jams for past 7 years had them! Throw sand mud water dirt and even pizza with pineapple in it, they will always fire and have true aim


Sorry, bottom one is a Sig... Posted wrong pic of compact


----------



## bobk

That was your buddies glock wasn’t it.


----------



## bobk

steelheadBob said:


> Sorry, bottom one is a Sig... Posted wrong pic of compact


I like the bottom one better by far.


----------



## steelheadBob

bobk said:


> I like the bottom one better by far.


Lmao that was my first shot.. After that I was on.. I'm a huge CZ lover and rest of my family love the Sigs... Me Personaly never liked the Glocks.. To light and not my cup of tea... I've tried testing glocks at ranges... But always loved my CZ better.


----------



## $diesel$

I see the military gave up on the Glocks and went to the 6.8 Sig.


----------



## Drm50

The ultimate 9mm, the HP comp. FN manf. for European market. Scarce in these parts.


----------



## ezbite

Drm50 said:


> The ultimate 9mm, the HP comp. FN manf. for European market. Scarce in these parts.
> View attachment 371309


That's sure is a pretty anchor


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> That's sure is a pretty anchor


I will send you a bumper pad off bottom of a magazine. You can put a string on it and dunk in hot water like a tea bag. Drain off excess and remove Glocks from bottom of pot. It’s Gaston’s secret recipe.


----------



## hatteras1

ezbite said:


> View attachment 371123
> 
> 
> Anyone know who makes the round on the left?











Just checking the color of the plastic...


----------



## Evinrude58

Was at Fin Fur today and looked at a couple Glocks. Then my sanity returned so I got a real handgun.


----------



## Drm50

Nickel plated pistols are for piano players, Glocks are for Swinet players.


----------



## loweman165

And 1911 are for VERY sensitive guys. BTW it's Swinette.


----------



## ezbite

loweman165 said:


> And 1911 are for VERY sensitive guys. BTW it's Swinette.


Hahahaha c'mon they old and lucky to be able to spell their own name..


----------



## steelheadBob

boatnut said:


> .Trigger on this baby will blow the Glock 17 out of the water.
> View attachment 241555


Dam I love any CZ out there


----------



## steelheadBob

Tbh... 1911 or glocks.... Real men shoot Winchester model 1880 45/70's... Just had to throw it off subject.. Lol


----------



## Drm50

Real men shoot Winchester 1895s in 30-06 the perfect companion gun for 1911 Colt.


----------



## Dovans

Drooling over that one...


----------



## hatteras1




----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> Hahahaha c'mon they old and lucky to be able to spell their own name..


Damn good thing you name only has 3 letters in it.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> And 1911 are for VERY sensitive guys. BTW it's Swinette.


Interesting that you know the proper spelling. Hmmm.


----------



## Drm50

steelheadBob said:


> Tbh... 1911 or glocks.... Real men shoot Winchester model 1880 45/70's... Just had to throw it off subject.. Lol


I forgot to add there is no such thing as Winchester 1880 45/70s. Goes 1885, 1886 and some Win/ Lee in early 1890s. Single Shot, Lever and Straight pull.


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> Interesting that you know the proper spelling. Hmmm.


Hmm, how so?


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> Hmm, how so?


----------



## Drm50

I saw You Tube video of a drop in part to convert Glock into a mini machine gun. I wonder how many rounds before they come apart. All the major military type pistols were made in full auto versions to try to get military contracts. They all are fairly worthless unless they have detachable stock. They still have short life spans if used full auto very much. More Mausers and Astras in full auto were sold than others. Survival rate of them is poor.


----------



## loweman165

Think I posted this hundreds of pages ago.

Or are you talking about those "Roni's" I think thier called that use your glock lower? Turning it into a PCC. I do think one manufacturer you use the whole pistol. Either way they never seemed very well built to me plus I'd rather not have to use one gun to make another, glock should just build a PCC.


----------



## ezbite

“It’s an amazing pistol”


----------



## Drm50

This is like the joke, I don’t want to know who called the piccolo player a —-, I want to know the —- that called him a piccolo player. “Amazing Grace” is a favorite of Glock fans.


----------



## loweman165

Shot a couple relays at the clube Police Pistol Course this morning. Shot a 556/600 -14X with the G34. I used some other crappy Pistol for the second relay and shot a 575/600 -13x. Cant for the life of me remember what Pistol it was but from everything I've read on this thread it sucks.


----------



## jeff rod builder

Of the 2 pistols u shot which one had the most recoil? And which on is more manly?


----------



## fastwater

jeff rod builder said:


> Of the 2 pistols u shot which one had the most recoil? And which on is more manly?


Cant answer your first question about most recoil from reading loweman's post. Don't know the other caliber he was shooting.

As far as your second question goes...
Reading between the lines in loweman's post, I'd say both pistols he shot were Glocks.
So the obvious answer to your question of 'which was most manly'...is...neither.
Glock does not make a 'manly' pistola.


----------



## loweman165

fastwater said:


> Cant answer your first question about most recoil from reading loweman's post. Don't know the other caliber he was shooting.
> 
> As far as your second question goes...
> Reading between the lines in loweman's post, I'd say both pistols he shot were Glocks.
> So the obvious answer to your question of 'which was most manly'...is...neither.
> Glock does not make a 'manly' pistola.


Wrong, only shot one Glock. As far as a manly gun, that only matters to guys born with shortcomings. I don't care if its a pretty pink Ruger LCP, if your on the wrong end of it you'd be wetting your pants no matter how "manly " you might think you are.


----------



## hatteras1

Evinrude58 said:


> Was at W****** today and looked at a couple Glocks. Then my sanity returned so I got a real handgun.


----------



## ezbite

hatteras1 said:


> View attachment 372735


how much time did you spend in the panty section of the store getting fitted after you holstered your 1911


----------



## Drm50

You ain’t going to believe this but I just got 3 plastic pistols. Just closed deal they are part of the Boot.
Got a 380-9mm-40cal all NIB S&Ws. I will handle with mask and gloves when I pick up. Those little piggies will go directly into trade pile, do not stop, do not pass go. I bet I won’t have them a week before I trade them for real guns. I’m sure with all the negative PR on 1911s and Revolvers some guys are just itching to own a plastic fantastic.


----------



## hatteras1

ezbite said:


> how much time did you spend in the party section of the store getting fitted after you holstered your 1911


----------



## ezbite

No.. PANTY section.. bobk hold your “sox”?


----------



## hatteras1

I have a Colt 1911 stainless and it's not my carry weapon, but 35 years ago, it was always with me. The 1911 is a Beautiful piece of history, and I would never part with it. It's timeless as is the B17, another Beautiful, functional piece of history, both, in a class all their own.
My Ruger SR40c is mostly plastic, and my Springfield XDS-40 is my chosen ccw. It's like shooting an (Angry) Cheese grater, but it is a small little Bas***d with a mean bite. The composite guns are here to stay and truth is, almost all of us have them.. My PT92 magazine (15cap) fully loaded weighs about the same as my loaded XDS. Lets be honest, Carrying a brick all day is uncomfortable.... IMO


----------



## ezbite

hatteras1 said:


> I have a Colt 1911 stainless and it's not my carry weapon, but 35 years ago, it was always with me. The 1911 is a Beautiful piece of history, and I would never part with it. It's timeless as is the B17, another Beautiful, functional piece of history, both, in a class all their own.
> My Ruger SR40c is mostly plastic, and my Springfield XDS-40 is my chosen ccw. It's like shooting an (Angry) Cheese grater, but it is a small little Bas***d with a mean bite. The composite guns are here to stay and truth is, almost all of us have them.. My PT92 magazine (15cap) fully loaded weighs about the same as my loaded XDS. Lets be honest, Carrying a brick all day is uncomfortable.... IMO


I agree, 1911 should be left in the range bag and carry a GLOCK for edc or similar polymer pistol.. i know a secret.. bobbyK boy carries a plastic ruger when he’s at home tromping around southern Ohio. NOt a 1911 Oooh


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> I agree, 1911 should be left in the range bag and carry a GLOCK for edc or similar polymer pistol.. i know a secret.. bobbyK boy carries a plastic ruger when he’s at home tromping around southern Ohio. NOt a 1911 Oooh


That's no secret susie.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> No.. PANTY section.. bobk hold your “sox”?


I got something you can hold.


----------



## Bprice1031

bobk said:


> I got something you can hold.


A real gun??????


----------



## Drm50

There is a shortage of HD type guns for first time buyers. They are mostly younger crowd that don’t what to spend big bucks and are more into plastic guns. This is because of movies and video games. LGS told me he is doing well but can’t get replacement stock for what he is selling.


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> That's no secret susie.


Not now sally


----------



## bobk

Bprice1031 said:


> A real gun??????


He’d drop a real gun. Susan has delicate hands.


----------



## Drm50

I’m still looking for carry piece. Perfect would be Commander 45acp. When I don’t want certain models I get flooded with them. When I want one they dry up. People have been calling me wanting HD guns. I’m going to put a couple cheap 30” pumps under the saw this weekend. Handguns I have nothing under $750 and I think it’s gone. People are all wound up about SHF. It may happen but it won’t happen in small towns News has got people cranked. I wish I had a bunch of cheap stuff right now. That’s what I get for dealing in fine firearms. Had I been into plastics I could have made a killing.


----------



## hatteras1

What came first... The plastic gun or the rubber bullet??.. And that brings up an interesting question.. If you shoot a rubber bullet out of a plastic glock, will it squeak??


----------



## Drm50

I like the idea of rubber bullets. I you could catch the bad guys running down a hallway, 5 quick rubber buckshot loads should beat them to death.


----------



## hatteras1

Drm50 said:


> I like the idea of rubber bullets. I you could catch the bad guys running down a hallway, 5 quick rubber buckshot loads should beat them to death.


(Butt shot).. stings like a B****


----------



## Drm50

Took delivery of my S&W plastics today. This is a stain on my reputation,







but took them on a deal. Will waste no time dealing them off. All new in cases 380 9mm & 40S&W. Already I feel sleezy like I should be dealing them behind the dumpster at a Taco Bell. When you do manual of arms with these you don’t hold at high port, you hold at high Ripple.


----------



## hatteras1

Use a Sharpie and put a big (G) on side for EZ


----------



## Dovans

Only ammo I see at Gun stores is 40 S&W. Bought box of 9 today at FFF for 20 bucks. Pissed me off. Was only allowed to buy one box. Did buy the 147 gr though. No woosie 115 for my 9mm.s


----------



## jeff rod builder

Just blame buying them on the Covid and it caused you to make a poor choice


----------



## Dovans

jeff rod builder said:


> Just blame buying them on the Covid and it caused you to make a poor choice


I figure out there's an average price... I mean I have quite few rounds of 9mm, this one box of 9 at 20 bucks not moving the overall average I've paid for 9mm.


----------



## hatteras1

Dovans said:


> Only ammo I see at Gun stores is 40 S&W. Bought box of 9 today at FFF for 20 bucks. Pissed me off. Was only allowed to buy one box. Did buy the 147 gr though. No woosie 115 for my 9mm.s


147's a hot load.. That's what i shoot in my Ruger, but only a few left. Need to call my reloading friend 








Can't find my bullet!!


----------



## bobk

hatteras1 said:


> 147's a hot load.. That's what i shoot in my Ruger, but only a few left. Need to call my reloading friend
> 
> View attachment 374855
> 
> Can't find my bullet!!


I had 1,000 rounds ordered to be reloaded. I was told it probably won't happen now because brass is getting hard to find. Damn chinese.


----------



## Drm50

I just recently gave several hundred 9mm brass away. I’ve got truckloads of other brass, new and 1x. Going to start clearing it out. I don’t have but a few hundred 9mm bullets. Still have plenty of factory Win and PMC ammo. If a guy wanted 9mm brass I would check Cast Boolits a forum. There is always brass for 9mm, 223 and other para military stuff real cheap and 1x.


----------



## hatteras1

bobk said:


> I had 1,000 rounds ordered to be reloaded. I was told it probably won't happen now because brass is getting hard to find. Damn chinese.


I still have my 1991 early version of the 147 gr. Ranger SXT (same exact thing)... but won't use them. I was told the casings were stainless. (savin them for rainy day)


----------



## bobk

Got some honey badgers for the rainy day.


----------



## Dovans

Was told that Primers were getting expensive and hard to find..


----------



## loweman165

Think this threads is how awesome the Glock pistol is. The ammo thread is down one.


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> I had 1,000 rounds ordered to be reloaded. I was told it probably won't happen now because brass is getting hard to find. Damn chinese.


Why you buying ammo? You don’t shoot sally..


----------



## ezbite

Drm50 said:


> Took delivery of my S&W plastics today. This is a stain on my reputation,
> View attachment 374723
> but took them on a deal. Will waste no time dealing them off. All new in cases 380 9mm & 40S&W. Already I feel sleezy like I should be dealing them behind the dumpster at a Taco Bell. When you do manual of arms with these you don’t hold at high port, you hold at high Ripple.


Gay.. and a copy cat of striker fired


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> Why you buying ammo? You don’t shoot sally..


I don’t even own a gun. I just like to buy ammo.


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> Gay.. and a copy cat of striker fired


U R right, these are the S&Ws that Glock sued to have production stopped. Glock Won, I think it depends on how you look at it. Anyway S&W had to cease manufacture.


----------



## Dovans

Drm50 said:


> U R right, these are the S&Ws that Glock sued to have production stopped. Glock Won, I think it depends on how you look at it. Anyway S&W had to cease manufacture.


interesting did not know that


----------



## jeff rod builder

So r the S&W in the pics collectors edition items?


----------



## Drm50

Not really, It is just one of hundreds of guns not made anymore. They are just run of the mill plastic pistols. The only way they would be worth anything down the road is for them to remain unfired. They would be 1st generation S&W plastics.


----------



## Drm50

Anyone been to a Cabelas? Wonder how they are fixed for pistols, popular ammo and components? I have better than a case of Winchester 115gr Target 9mm. The rest of my 9mm stash is a few boxes of this and that. Mostly acquired with guns on trade. 40cal I only have a box. Only have a few boxes of smaller auto pistol ammo. 45acp is no problem got lots of it and load it and most revolver ammo as well as casting bullets. Primers, powder and brass out the kazoo. Shotgun and rifle stacked. Have emergency ammo stashed in GI ammo cans.


----------



## ezbite

That is a pretty pistola


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> That is a pretty pistola
> View attachment 377339


I like it but you just ruined a couple jealous haters friday.


----------



## hatteras1

Drm50 said:


> I like the idea of rubber bullets. I you could catch the bad guys running down a hallway, 5 quick rubber buckshot loads should beat them to death.


(Great in theory) but you would need to visually check the barrel after every shot. Not practical


----------



## hatteras1

ezbite said:


> That is a pretty pistola
> View attachment 377339


It does blend perfectly, the camo at the top blends with the hills, and the bottem blends well with dog poop..


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> I like it but you just ruined a couple jealous haters friday.


Come on now . It takes a whole lot more than a "pretty" picture of a glock to ruin my Friday. Only thing that would ruin today would be if tomorrow was Monday.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Drm50 said:


> Not really, It is just one of hundreds of guns not made anymore. They are just run of the mill plastic pistols. The only way they would be worth anything down the road is for them to remain unfired. They would be 1st generation S&W plastics.


Picked a Smith up once...plastic...terrible trigger. Glock triggers are like fine wine


----------



## Drm50

Saugeye Tom said:


> Picked a Smith up once...plastic...terrible trigger. Glock triggers are like fine wine


Yea, Glocks are like fine wine, It’s called Ripple.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Drm50 said:


> Yea, Glocks are like fine wine, It’s called Ripple.


lol you from the hood?? Maddog


----------



## Evinrude58

I was thinking Blue Nun and about as scary.


----------



## hatteras1

Fine wine😂


----------



## ezbite




----------



## ezbite

I still like 1911..


----------



## ezbite

19 her shoe size,, 11” down her... whoa .. still shoots a 1911


----------



## ezbite

Girls??


----------



## Drm50

Ok, arful quiet over her in Glock land. I want you guys to know, don’t be fooled. The Democrats do consider Glocks to be firearms. So if you guys are out helping Biden dig worms for “de bate” , stop and desist. They want you Glocks too. 😂 😂 😂


----------



## hatteras1

Hope they're Flame Retardant😅


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 456746
> Girls??


Correct! Glocks are for girls.


----------



## Drm50

The official pistol of the Rainbow Crowd.


----------



## ezbite

very interesting


----------



## Drm50

LMO, looks like somebody stole it off the Star Wars movie set. Sorry Charlie it’s still a Glock and that particular rig outlawed. ATF coming after wrist braces and reclassified as NFA short barreled rifle. A real one can be had from Hi-Point.


----------



## hatteras1

ezbite said:


> View attachment 456746
> Girls??


----------



## ezbite

I’m willing to bet that’s legal and hi-point?? That’s some quality steel right there


----------



## Drm50

There is ruling going on right now on wrist supports. Something else too, can’t remember what, something to do with AR/ AK type weapons classified as pistols. For 50 cent I’ll let you hold my
new .45


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> View attachment 457655
> 
> very interesting


Remember old Indian sayin...
... " you can put silk socks on chicken...but it still chicken"


----------



## ezbite

fastwater said:


> Remember old Indian sayin...
> ... " you can put silk socks on chicken...but it still chicken"


Oh funny


----------



## ezbite

Drm50 said:


> There is ruling going on right now on wrist supports. Something else too, can’t remember what, something to do with AR/ AK type weapons classified as pistols. For 50 cent I’ll let you hold my
> new .45
> View attachment 457661


I’m pretty sure the guy you want to hold your steel is bobk 😂


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> I’m pretty sure the guy you want to hold your steel is bobk 😂


You coming down this way shotgun or ml season?


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> Oh funny


I seem to remember one about wrapping a sock around your Glock, can’t remember how it goes.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> I’m pretty sure the guy you want to hold your steel is bobk 😂


Hater


----------



## Evinrude58

Hey guys, there is a time and a place for even a glock, the place is the bottom of an outhouse and the time is as soon as you buy it. 😁 😁 😁


----------



## hatteras1

Woof-Woof


----------



## Dovans

I just looked at a Glock 29 today. He wanted to much for it. (500.00) Got to be pretty manly to control one of those...


----------



## Drm50

I had 44automag, LAR Grizzly 45mg, 50 desert Eagle, 445 super mag DW, 454 Casul. Not fun to shoot. If I can’t fetch it with a 44mg It needs to be left alone.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Just thought I'd drop by to see if anyone has the glock 50 cal yet. All you 1911 fan boys will see the ultimate gun soon...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

0


----------



## RMK




----------



## Drm50

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 457866
> 0


----------



## Drm50

I wondered why Glock guys needed so many shots. Their old ladies are on the prowl looking for real men who carry real guns.


----------



## ezbite

went to the gun shop yesterday to get my .350 and while we were waiting for the transfer to come thru I mosey over to the striker fired cabinet to see what GLOCK pistols were in stock.. ONE!! He said they have plenty of S&W plenty of Springfield and so on but they can’t keep GLOCK in stock... I told him I’m not surprised everyone wants the best pistol in the world. That’s the only new GLOCK he had in stock on the bottom shelf, right hand side.


----------



## hatteras1

Maybe that's cause he only stocks 1 on the shelf. Usually plastic toys are kept in a toybox


----------



## Drm50

Glock news is like CNN , Fake News. How many Colt 1911s were in stock? I bet 0, not counting clones. But I will have to say although I like neither S&W is market leaders because of the lower prices. Ruger close second for same reason.


----------



## ezbite

hatteras1 said:


> Maybe that's cause he only stocks 1 on the shelf. Usually plastic toys are kept in a toybox


Huhuhuhuhuu....


----------



## Drm50

A couple weeks back I had 3 plastic S&Ws. The Sigma models, 380-9mm-40cal. I thought I made a mistake by dealing them. They were all NIB. I took them to a show and didn’t have them 15 minutes.
I could have used a sack full of plastic pistols that day.


----------



## jeff rod builder

The gun store may only have one on the shelf for profiling purposes only. Since he probably has steel guns instead of legos


----------



## hatteras1

You need a real shelf for metal guns. You don't need a big shelf for plastic guns, as they stack like Tupperware.


----------



## fastwater

hatteras1 said:


> You need a real shelf for metal guns. You don't need a big shelf for plastic guns, as they stack like Tupperware.
> View attachment 458138


Was prolly cleaning day at the gun store.
Should have looked in the dishwasher.


----------



## Drm50

I’m excited, my new Colt 1911 coming in tomorrow. Shipping out 586 S&W too. Sold 83/8” m27 and last m19 61/2”. Now only have one 357 left out of 9. Kept one to play with. Next up I will be into the 45 calls.


----------



## Dovans

plastic sells


----------



## loweman165

Excited about a 1911? I'm guessing you still drive a Model T.


----------



## Drm50

Feast your eyes on perfection in a 10mm pistol. Kimber. Trigger like silk and really nice easy to see sights. Would you believe it’s made out of real metal!


----------



## loweman165

^^^^^


----------



## Evinrude58

Of course it is made of real metal it isn't a Glock.


----------



## jeff rod builder

Were are the 2011 race guns that that the glocks envy https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/p...uAo48nWdG7KPFHSFtH84Dd9YtQv51Fgv7Ig9WwBBK6k10


----------



## Drm50

FN HP comp 9mm


----------



## hatteras1

Drm50 said:


> Feast your eyes on perfection in a 10mm pistol. Kimber. Trigger like silk and really nice easy to see sights. Would you believe it’s made out of real metal!
> View attachment 458322


(Beautiful Gun)......I can only afford a picture of one.😆


----------



## Evinrude58

hatteras that pic would still be a better gun than a Glock.😂😂😂


----------



## hatteras1

Yea.......and just as flammable!!!


----------



## ezbite

loweman165 said:


> Excited about a 1911? I'm guessing you still drive a Model T.


you mean a Fred Flintstone car


----------



## hatteras1

ezbite said:


> you mean a Fred Flintstone car


Yea, but the Flintstone car would make a Glock look like Earl the Dead Cat.. A 1911 would be just like a speed bump


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> ^^^^^
> View attachment 458323


Hey look who's back to help susan


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> Hey look who's back to help susan


I didn't leave, just waiting for you guys to say something funny.
BTW, I'm still waiting.


----------



## Drm50

This is like the Holy Cross that protects against Vampires and such. These with protect you against Gastons Glocks. Just hold in front of you and







the ghost of JM Browning will keep you safe.


----------



## loweman165

Drm50 said:


> This is like the Holy Cross that protects against Vampires and such. These with protect you against Gastons Glocks. Just hold in front of you and
> View attachment 458506
> the ghost of JM Browning will keep you safe.


Nice swastika.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> I didn't leave, just waiting for you guys to say something funny.
> BTW, I'm still waiting.


Come now, everything we say about glocks is funny.


----------



## Evinrude58

Actually everything we say about Glocks is true, but I agree it isn't all funny some of it is quite scary. 😂 😂 😂


----------



## loweman165

What are you 1911 guys doing today besides scrubbing rust off your outdated pistols.


----------



## Drm50

Hark, do you here a noise! OH, it’s Mini Me gobbling about something. Me Im headed to Cambridge to do a little trading and selling. Got to be careful I don’t get in higher tax bracket. Don’t know if I should take ammo & components or not. Might test the waters with some 7.62Nato & 7.62 Commie. Taking handguns but I won’t be giving them away. Really to bad that a $200-$300 plastic pistol can be traded and get boot for nice shotguns and rifles. Before this panic started I would have laughed in a guys face over such. Trouble is unless you want those nice hunting guns for yourself the market is glutted with them. Everything must go and it ain’t going to get cheaper.o


----------



## loweman165

^^some of us play with guns, and some of us actually shoot them^^


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> View attachment 458623
> 
> What are you 1911 guys doing today besides scrubbing rust off your outdated pistols.


We were kinda close to you shooting walleye though.


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> We were kinda close to you shooting walleye though.
> View attachment 458725
> View attachment 458726


Bob im curious, do you throw your anchor overboard empty or do you need the added weight of the 7 rounds and a magazine to hold your boat over the fish?


----------



## Evinrude58

I am confused, I was under the impression that bobk didn't have a Glock. I thought he had a real handgun. 😁 😁 😁


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> Bob im curious, do you throw your anchor overboard empty or do you need the added weight of the 7 rounds and a magazine to hold your boat over the fish?


Oh I throw it over with a full magazine. The autopilot holds the boat over the fish. The brilliant 1911 is what gets us our limit. The awesome 1911 pistol dumps a mag and we just stand on the bow and net the fish as they float to the surface.


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> We were kinda close to you shooting walleye though.
> View attachment 458725
> View attachment 458726


Oh sally finally catches some fish..


----------



## ezbite

Sorry girls, that’s not a 1911


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 458750
> View attachment 458750
> 
> Sorry girls, that’s not a 1911


Dang you glock boys play with all kinds of plastic stuff. Susan, get some new material. You’ve posted the plastic boobs chick several times now. Stalker.


----------



## bobk

1911’s don’t need silicone to make them look good.


----------



## Evinrude58

So if you buy a toy(gun) a girl comes with it. 😁 😁 😁

Or is it in order to get you buy a Glock a girl comes with every purchase?


----------



## Dovans

Evinrude58 said:


> So if you buy a toy(gun) a girl comes with it. 😁 😁 😁
> 
> Or is it in order to get you buy a Glock a girl comes with every purchase?


if thats the case I am off to buy a glock now...


----------



## Evinrude58

It would be he only way to get most people to buy one. That or you get a free 70" tv with every purchase.😁😁😁


----------



## bobk

Dovans said:


> if thats the case I am off to buy a glock now...


You’re going to tick off that little pig if you bring her home.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> You’re going to tick off that little pig if you bring her home.


And at least the lil pig is already house broke. 
He'll have to start over house breakin her if'n he brings her home.


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> We were kinda close to you shooting walleye though.
> View attachment 458725
> View attachment 458726


who let you take a picture of their cooler sally?


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> Dang you glock boys play with all kinds of plastic stuff. Susan, get some new material. You’ve posted the plastic boobs chick several times now. Stalker.


ooh i forgot how you GUYS like to hold each others steel pistol...


----------



## ezbite

Dovans said:


> if thats the case I am off to buy a glock now...


me too


----------



## ezbite

L








we went thru the safe today and were shocked!! Shocked!! We need more GLOCK pistols..


----------



## ezbite




----------



## ezbite

The new 30 mm GLOCK


----------



## Evinrude58

Finally a Glock that can be considered a deadly weapon. If you throw it at them.🤣🤣🤣


----------



## bobk

Real men don’t have that much extra room in their pants. I can see how this would work for Susan though. 😲


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Real men don’t have that much extra room in their pants. I can see how this would work for Susan though. 😲



Plus...most of them glock fellars like to wear them skin tight, hip huggin Daisey dukes and they still have plenty a room fer that huge hunk a plastic.


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> Plus...most of them glock fellars like to wear them skin tight, hip huggin Daisey dukes and they still have plenty a room fer that huge hunk a plastic.


Lol, that’s ez for sure. No wonder he gets cold in less than an hour. He also is very upset when he can’t plug in that piece of plastic in his pants.


----------



## loweman165

If Ez dressed like you old farts he'd never pull the ladies he does. I've seen the pics he post. I believe every one of them.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> If Ez dressed like you old farts he'd never pull the ladies he does. I've seen the pics he post. I believe every one of them.


Lmao, he’s a stalker. Only ladies he pulls are from Facebook.


----------



## loweman165

I feel like I did when someone first told me there was no Santa...


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> I feel like I did when someone first told me there was no Santa...


What? No Santa?


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> Lmao, he’s a stalker. Only ladies he pulls are from Facebook.


just remember sally, I’m like the new Ruger AR 350

a legend!!


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Lmao, he’s a stalker. Only ladies he pulls are from Facebook.





loweman165 said:


> I feel like I did when someone first told me there was no Santa...





bobk said:


> What? No Santa?


WHAT!!!
Already had a horrible day goin on.
Then I get home from work and find out there's no Santa...PLUS that EZ, an OGF Icon whom I had up there with Elvis, is nothin but an Internet stalker.
Just cant take no more...I'M GOIN TO BED...


----------



## jeff rod builder

The glock fan boys probably think the 30mm is heavy artilary


----------



## Lil' Rob

So glad to see both sides taking jabs at each other again...this thread was too quiet for too long...I so much enjoy reading you guys taking shots at each other.


----------



## bobk

Lil' Rob said:


> So glad to see both sides taking jabs at each other again...this thread was too quiet for too long...I so much enjoy reading you guys taking shots at each other.
> 
> 
> ezbite said:
> 
> 
> 
> just remember sally, I’m like the new Ruger AR 350
> 
> a legend!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s new, so it can’t be a legend yet Susan. I’m glad to help you out with your “legend” status regarding the ruger though. Your new nickname is spike. Long live Susan the spike slayer.
Click to expand...


----------



## fastwater

> ezbite said:
> just remember sally, I’m like the new Ruger AR 350
> 
> a legend!!





bobk said:


> It’s new, so it can’t be a legend yet Susan. I’m glad to help you out with your “legend” status regarding the ruger though. *Your new nickname is spike. Long live Susan the spike slayer.*


 
"Susan the spike slayer" !!!
I tell ya...This is better than Comedy Central.


----------



## hatteras1

ezbite said:


> The new 30 mm GLOCK
> View attachment 460191
> View attachment 460191


 You'll shoot your **** off !!


----------



## ezbite

fastwater said:


> "Susan the spike slayer" !!!
> I tell ya...This is better than Comedy Central.


made some pretty tasty jerky


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> made some pretty tasty jerky
> View attachment 460243


Looks good too...


----------



## ezbite

fastwater said:


> Looks good too...


Bobk is just a hater because his jerky taste like under cooked turkey burger..


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> Bobk is just a hater because his jerky taste like under cooked turkey burger..


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> made some pretty tasty jerky
> View attachment 460243


Is that a summer or winter tread pattern in that jerky? Looks suspiciously like Road Kill. 😂 😂 😂


----------



## hatteras1

ezbite said:


> made some pretty tasty jerky
> View attachment 460243


----------



## ironman172

.........

.




.


----------



## Drm50

That’s snack food jerky. Real jerky made in real smoke house. That’s when you take a steak and jerk it. You can cut off pieces and chew it or cook in skillet with a little salt water to bring it back. We always get Low Landers to cut a big chunk. The more they chew the bigger it gets. They are fun to watch when their eyes start to bulge and they don’t know what to do. Same effect as taking a big chunk of plug tobacco. It literally grows on you.


----------



## ezbite

my kind of case


----------



## ironman172

Absolutely, thought of matching up my glock with the kel Tec 40 ..... love it using same mags
Wish the ruger pc9 was the 40 ..... oh well
Nice case


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ezbite said:


> View attachment 460448
> 
> my kind of case


NICE I picked up a couple 15 round mads for my 43x edc....cant wait till i get em


----------



## loweman165

Remember, Glocks don't accidentally shoot people. Stupid people accidentally shoot people.


----------



## Drm50

Picking up my Colt 1911 45 tomarrow. Will try it out on way home tomarrow.


----------



## fastwater

Drm50 said:


> Picking up my Colt 1911 45 tomarrow. Will try it out on way home tomarrow.


Hey DRM50,
You don't happen to have a Sig 1911-22 in your sale pile do ya?
Friend of mine wife is looking for one for him for Christmas. Have looked all over but like many guns, they seem to be scarce as hens teeth.


----------



## Drm50

No, don’t have Sig 1911 22. I’ve got a beef with Sig on the Mosquito 22 auto. It’s the only reason I don’t have a new Sig 210. Not being funny I think Glocks are not for rookies and casual shooters. There seems to be a lot of accidents with them. I don’t think it’s failure of the gun. Some people should not be given anything more technical than a bowling ball. Glock is simple to use, maybe to simple. I may be wrong. It may only be because large percent of people have Glocks.


----------



## fastwater

Don't blame ya about the Sig Mosquito 22 beef.
Think a lot of people still have a long standing issue with Sig over that pistol.


----------



## loweman165

No plastic being shot today. Sad when we can shoot 30-06 for damn near the same price as 9mm.


----------



## Drm50

Sold my M1 and 1903a3 couple yrs ago. I found a bunch of GI military ammo, some in clips and some Tracers. Still have clips too. Guy at Cambridge gun show had M1 clipped ball for [email protected] and was doing alright selling them. I’ve got a good bit of 7.62 NATO ball too. I have don’t have any Military rifles left. Got m70 308 & m95 30/06.


----------



## ezbite

Drm50 said:


> Sold my M1 and 1903a3 couple yrs ago. I found a bunch of GI military ammo, some in clips and some Tracers. Still have clips too. Guy at Cambridge gun show had M1 clipped ball for [email protected] and was doing alright selling them. I’ve got a good bit of 7.62 NATO ball too. I have don’t have any Military rifles left. Got m70 308 & m95 30/06.


How much did you get for the 1903? I have 2 I think I’d like to sell


----------



## Drm50

Mine was not collector grade but good shooter. I got $750 for it. There are different 03s like GI 1911s make sure you find out what you got before selling. People are nuts on WW2 stuff these days.


----------



## loweman165

My son paid $750 for his at the CMP at Perry last month. He made sure it had a 1943 barrel. Receiver was a '45 and the bolt a '39. He wanted something from that time period over anything else. Barrel wasn't bad, 2+ on the muzzle and 2 at the throat. Shot great. If someone wants to buy one, CMP is the ONLY way to go. Price is 50% higher anywhere else.


----------



## ironman172

Got my Garand on here from a member so many years ago, amazed me the lack of recoil with no butt padding ..... unlike a old 30remington from a uncle , shoulder was kinda sore after slugs , but that finished the job and shot great both guns..... if ever hog hunting out of state I believe the 30 Remington would make the trip


----------



## cincinnati

loweman165 said:


> My son paid $750 for his at the CMP at Perry last month. He made sure it had a 1943 barrel. Receiver was a '45 and the bolt a '39. He wanted something from that time period over anything else. Barrel wasn't bad, 2+ on the muzzle and 2 at the throat. Shot great. If someone wants to buy one, CMP is the ONLY way to go. Price is 50% higher anywhere else.


Seems like a bargain, but CMP’s website isn’t very encouraging = not many available & getting a real “shooter” sounds a little doubtful. ☹

Thoughts?


----------



## loweman165

cincinnati said:


> Seems like a bargain, but CMP’s website isn’t very encouraging = not many available & getting a real “shooter” sounds a little doubtful. ☹
> 
> Thoughts?


Make the drive to Camp Perry. The CMP store there is closed until January. You have to make an appointment although we did because we were there for a shoot and just popped in. Had to wait a bit though to be let in. They had plenty to choose from unless like some guys your looking for some rare serial numbers. They range from $650-1100.
If its a shooter your after $1100 gets you a new barrel & new wood but the receiver, trigger group and other components are GI surplus.


----------



## Drm50

I got no use for CMP. There is still enough good stuff in woodwork to kick out. The best WW2 stuff was short stroked before it went overseas. Liberated by guys stateside Quartermasters. The best M1s and 1911s came from such guys or their heirs. There were thousands of guns released in 50s by DCM. Krags, 03s, Enfields, 1917 revolvers. We’re $10- 20 back then and they are still out there in attics and garages.


----------



## ezbite

Classiest photo I’ve seen in a while


----------



## Drm50

You can’t buy class Charlie.


----------



## Evinrude58

Ez if that is the classiest photo you have seen in awhile I think you need to look at more pics. Like maybe a pic of a city dump to see something classier than that pic.🤣🤣🤣


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 461136
> Classiest photo I’ve seen in a while


I see you went shopping at toysrus again.


----------



## Drm50

I bet it takes a long time to pick out a Glock. You got to make sure you get the one with the prettiest grips!😂😂😂


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> View attachment 461136
> Classiest photo I’ve seen in a while


I'll take these. I'm not Barney Fife enough for those wheel guns.


----------



## hatteras1

Buddy's Ex gave him a Glock-G43.. He asked if I will go to the range with him.







Ready to go!!!


----------



## Evinrude58

That should be enough padding to stop you from getting hurt if he shoots you. Now if he throws the Glock that might hurt a bit more. 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## Popspastime

* Pure Sex!*


----------



## loweman165

Popspastime said:


> View attachment 461172
> 
> 
> * Pure Sex!*


You don't get out much do you.


----------



## Popspastime

loweman165 said:


> You don't get out much do you.


You've got a lot of gettin to catch up on youngunn..


----------



## fastwater

Popspastime said:


> You've got a lot of gettin to catch up on youngunn..


Tell it like it is Pops!!!


----------



## loweman165

Popspastime said:


> You've got a lot of gettin to catch up on youngunn..


I keep forgetting alot of you guys remember the release of the 1911. Did they have Shot Show back then? Or did you find out by carrier pigeon?


----------



## Popspastime

loweman165 said:


> I keep forgetting alot of you guys remember the release of the 1911. Did they have Shot Show back then? Or did you find out by carrier pigeon?


Yes, they had a shot show back then, you showed it then shot it. We didn't shoot at paper back then. ...j/k


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> I keep forgetting alot of you guys remember the release of the 1911. Did they have Shot Show back then? Or did you find out by carrier pigeon?


The world wars were a pretty good shot show.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> I'll take these. I'm not Barney Fife enough for those wheel guns.


Them Barney guns will shoot better and bring a whole lot more coins than those Ron Popeil toys will. 🔫


----------



## $diesel$

Drm50 said:


> You can’t buy class Charlie.
> View attachment 461139
> View attachment 461140
> View attachment 461141


I didn't know one could post such sexually explicit photo's on here.


----------



## Drm50

loweman165 said:


> I'll take these. I'm not Barney Fife enough for those wheel guns.


Tell you what, dig up a good Barney gun and I got plastic to trade. Any old S&W or Colt, even a Ruger. I think before it’s over plastic pistols will be sold in bubble packs. They will be preloaded and when empty you just throw them away. 😂 😂 😂


----------



## loweman165

Got to admit it, he does look bad ass with one:


----------



## hatteras1

Remember these??
We would shoot the ref. on tv when he made a bad call


----------



## ezbite

Drm50, where did you get that pretty flower holster? San Francisco? im sure bobk would like the info so he can get a few too...


----------



## ezbite

hatteras1 said:


> Remember these??
> We would shoot the ref. on tv when he made a bad call


about as powerful as a 1911 .45 too


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> Drm50, where did you get that pretty flower holster? San Francisco? im sure bobk would like the info so he can get a few too...


I’m sorry to say that I just sold that carved holster for $100. Would like to have another one for $40.
Holsters are a lot like Glocks today. Poured out of plastic or stitched up out of synthetics. No class at all. In fact I’m looking for leather 1911 holster right now. Just got another 1911.


----------



## ironman172

Never cared for all the hype about a glock, till I read the reviews on them what they could go through and still function.... my woods carry gun for a short time was one of the 1911's and every time I would feel it bump something working in the woods it needed replaced so why not a glock, something that is donated to the woods carry gun and don't care what it might go through (not that I'm hard on any gun owned) it's rarely not on my side at the cabin & woods


----------



## hatteras1

ezbite said:


> about as powerful as a 1911 .45 too


Was thinking of getting a G42.. I can shoot it or use it as a bobber


----------



## Drm50

Biggest part of members are Buckeyes. I can see you flatlanders from around cities carrying a gun of appropriate caliber to deal with social menaces. What do you do with a center fire auto loading pistol in the woods? I have always found a 22 to be more useful but it has to be accurate too. I have shot and owned hundreds of handguns. Other than specialized Target Guns a 1911 is just as useless in the woods as a Glock.


----------



## Popspastime

Thats your opinion but here's a woods walker for you. Fire power and capacity. As far as I'm concerned a .357 mag is the best pistol cartridge ever produced.


----------



## Drm50

Popspastime said:


> Thats your opinion but here's a woods walker for you. Fire power and capacity. As far as I'm concerned a .357 mag is the best pistol cartridge ever produced.
> 
> Reguardless of what ones opinion of best caliber or best pistol, what are you going to shoot in Ohio woods with a 357mag.


----------



## Popspastime

Anything I want..lol.


----------



## ezbite

Popspastime said:


> Thats your opinion but here's a woods walker for you. Fire power and capacity. As far as I'm concerned a .357 mag is the best pistol cartridge ever produced.
> View attachment 461236


.357 is a weak cartridge now, like that weak ass pistol


----------



## $diesel$

I've stayed out of this conversation for the most part, BUT i gotta agree with pops on this one, .357 is a more than efficient round. .357, in fact, is my preferred all around caliber.
I'm down to just three 357's now as i've slowly sold off most of my guns.
Anyway, keep this thread going, i get a real kick out of it. And EZ, you got big shoulders pal.


----------



## cincinnati

ez has big shoulders from the incredible time he spends futilely washing & waxing a BLACK vehicle!


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> Drm50, where did you get that pretty flower holster? San Francisco? im sure bobk would like the info so he can get a few too...


----------



## Drm50

I’ve just about sold out my 357s. I had 9 S&Ws. M19s, M28s and M27s, all P&Rs. I also had some others that were just passing through. Now only have a M27-2 left out of collection. I found that I shot the 41mg the least and 357 was second. I was shooting 38sp in M14 and 45 Colt in m25s the most. I have sold all my 41mgs already. I deer hunt with 44mg so will keep one of them. Actually hunt deer with 44mg and small game with 22, the rest punch paper & plink. I have shot a few squirrel with 357, they don’t charge when wounded.


----------



## bobk

Oh look! Ez got a new drum mag for his plastic pistol


----------



## ironman172

My eyes ....can't unsee that ....dang you


----------



## bobk




----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> Oh look! Ez got a new drum mag for his plastic pistol
> 
> View attachment 461779


I figured you might frequent websites that would contain such pictures.


----------



## Dovans

Huh... EZ lost some weight... Good for him


----------



## cincinnati

bobk said:


> Oh look! Ez got a new drum mag for his plastic pistol
> 
> View attachment 461779


Day-um, Bob! That post should come w/pre-viewing warning.


----------



## jeff rod builder

How are we suppose to sleep now after seeing that


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> I figured you might frequent websites that would contain such pictures.


You’ll have to take that up with your glock fan boy. He sent me the picture.


----------



## hatteras1

loweman165 said:


> I figured you might frequent websites that would contain such pictures.


----------



## ezbite

Just wow


----------



## bobk

weak


----------



## hatteras1

ezbite said:


> Just wow


EZ Speechless........That's one for the books


----------



## bobk

hatteras1 said:


> EZ Speechless........That's one for the books


I think he’s embarrassed at his picture.


----------



## Drm50

I’m staying out off this, I’m only in this thread for intellectual purposes.😂😂😂


----------



## ironman172

Going for a thread record .?? 160 pages ....3196 post


----------



## hatteras1




----------



## ezbite

hatteras1 said:


> EZ Speechless........That's one for the books


oh I’m not speechless, just don’t want to get old cranky going.. you know how those old gray haired 1911 fanboys hold grudges


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> oh I’m not speechless, just don’t want to get old cranky going.. you know how those old gray haired 1911 fanboys hold grudges


I hope I'm not that cranky when I get old.


----------



## cincinnati

Mom always used to say "They pick on you because they like you," but sometimes, I'm not so sure....


----------



## loweman165

cincinnati said:


> Mom always used to say "They pick on you because they like you," but sometimes, I'm not so sure....


Mine said "because thier jealous AF of your Glock".


----------



## hatteras1

loweman165 said:


> Mine said "because thier jealous AF of your Glock".


----------



## ezbite




----------



## Popspastime

Must be starting a recycling facility.


----------



## bobk




----------



## ironman172

Very impressive, always wanted the top left

Guess any pics can be found 




__





German military hand gun pictures - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## hatteras1

ezbite said:


> View attachment 462751


(Photoshop)


----------



## Drm50

I’ve had several Lugers in my life. When I was a teenager in 60s I more or less built my collection out of WW2 war trophies. I would get 22 pistols, new, and trade them for bring homes. The Lugers, P38s and such would go to Ohio Gun Collectors show, at that time in Columbus. I would sell them and buy stuff I wanted. At that time I had little use for handguns and most guns didn’t. People just didn’t have the money to play with center fire pistols, but everyone wanted a 22. I got a lot of guns for H&R revolvers on the cheap. Some of the tougher nuts I had to break down and trade them a Ruger auto. That was $37.50 gold backed dollars, about twice a H&R.


----------



## hatteras1

Luger is just a cool looking gun!!


----------



## cincinnati

I see 2 guys who are begging for a boating accident!


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> View attachment 462765


Raided the grandkids cap gun collection.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> Raided the grandkids cap gun collection.


 Nothing but the best for the kids.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> View attachment 462765


Hi, I'd like to talk with a salesperson please.


----------



## ezbite

Be drinking my gin-n-juice in style now


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> View attachment 462835
> Be drinking my gin-n-juice in style now


----------



## jeff rod builder

Is that cup from recycled glocks?


----------



## bobk

jeff rod builder said:


> Is that cup from recycled glocks?


Yep, strictly a cold beverage cup. Put coffee in that things and it’s going to melt.


----------



## hatteras1

ezbite said:


> View attachment 462835
> Be drinking my gin-n-juice in style now


So if your Glock fails and blows up, you can send it back and they'll memorialize it into a mug?.... How cool is that??


----------



## loweman165

hatteras1 said:


> So if your Glock fails and blows up, you can send it back and they'll memorialize it into a mug?.... How cool is that??


Not a valid question, its not going to fail.


----------



## fastwater

^^^^^
It's morning and you're still dreaming...time to wake up now...


----------



## loweman165

fastwater said:


> ^^^^^
> It's morning and you're still dreaming...time to wake up now...


You got me confused with the grandpa's here. I was sitting in the seat of the dozer already for that one.


----------



## fastwater

loweman165 said:


> You got me confused with the grandpa's here. I was sitting in the seat of the dozer already for that one.


Hmmm...must be nice...the job I retired from would fire ya for sleeping on the job.
Stay warm....


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> You got me confused with the grandpa's here. I was sitting in the seat of the dozer already for that one.


Bring that dozer down here and trade me some work for a glock I have.


----------



## hatteras1

loweman165 said:


> Not a valid question, its not going to fail.
> 
> View attachment 462884
> View attachment 462885


Meanwhile..... Over at the Glock Range....


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Bring that dozer down here and trade me some work for a glock I have.


...and when you get done there...head my way.
Have one in the safe as well collecting dust.
Will even stick it in the dishwasher so it's nice and clean when you get it.


----------



## loweman165

hatteras1 said:


> Meanwhile..... Over at the Glock Range....
> View attachment 462921


At least photo shop a Glock in the picture. Thats just not even trying anymore.


----------



## ironman172

Neighbor needs a little dozer work done


----------



## Popspastime

My dog wouldn't touch one as a chewy toy.


----------



## hatteras1

loweman165 said:


> At least photo shop a Glock in the picture. Thats just not even trying anymore.


You mean this one??


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> ...and when you get done there...head my way.
> Have one in the safe as well collecting dust.
> Will even stick it in the dishwasher so it's nice and clean when you get it.


----------



## loweman165

hatteras1 said:


> You mean this one??
> View attachment 462923


Is that in the picture? Doesn't look like it. They must be wearing armor cuz a woman's shooting.


----------



## hatteras1

loweman165 said:


> Is that in the picture? Doesn't look like it. They must be wearing armor cuz a woman's shooting.


😆 I reversed it and it's smaller (photoshop)
My friend in Ca. is a great shot with a 9mm. First time she ever shot one. I was impressed...


----------



## loweman165

fastwater said:


> ...and when you get done there...head my way.
> Have one in the safe as well collecting dust.
> Will even stick it in the dishwasher so it's nice and clean when you get it.


Companies Dozer, not mine or I'd take you up on it.


----------



## Drm50

Dam, I need some dozer work too. I just traded the two Glocks I had to neighbor kid for a decent pistol. The little creep wanted $20 boot for candy money. How dumb does he think I am. Candy only cost $2 bucks. I pruned him proper.


----------



## hatteras1

Time to clean my Colt Double Eagle
"American made Stainless Steel"
"No BPA or BPS!!"


----------



## Evinrude58

I thought they made the Glocks from old plastic cups that failed, not the other way around.


----------



## fastwater

Evinrude58 said:


> I thought they made the Glocks from old plastic cups that failed, not the other way around.


Nope...they make Glocks out of old used stretched out, weak prophylactics.
That's the reason they blow up so easy.


----------



## jeff rod builder

Are glocks Organic?


----------



## berkshirepresident

jeff rod builder said:


> Are glocks Organic?


They must be.....because those terrible factory sights need to be recycled as soon as you buy one.


----------



## ezbite

loweman165 said:


> Not a valid question, its not going to fail.
> 
> View attachment 462884
> View attachment 462885


I remember that video, I couldn’t believe it just kept going and going


----------



## Drm50

I got a deal cooking this weekend for a 1960s vintage Colt 1911. Still no Commander coming out of woodwork. No hurry I’ll get one.


----------



## berkshirepresident

Drm50 said:


> I got a deal cooking this weekend for a 1960s vintage Colt 1911. Still no Commander coming out of woodwork. No hurry I’ll get one.


Civilian model....or something that could have served in Vietnam?
Good luck regardless.


----------



## $diesel$

My son found one in his wife's, mother's, house, cleaning it out after her passing. His wife said she never seen it or knew it was there. He found it in the attic somewhere. She said it was all his as she is afraid of guns.
We looked up this old colt and found it was MADE IN 1911.
According to the Colt site, it was in with a thousand that was going to our Navy. The serial number on it is in the low 10,000's. 
It's not in great shape, but it's all there. I believe the grips were changed at one time, but i know nothing about the old 1911's. I believe the grips are bakolite, but i'm not sure. 
I'll have to get a photo of it to show you guys, it's a very cool old gun.


----------



## Drm50

berkshirepresident said:


> Civilian model....or something that could have served in Vietnam?
> Good luck regardless.


Deal fell through, Drat. Was a commercial job. One of those deals a third party screwed up because he wasn’t going to get it.


----------



## ironman172

........


----------



## bobk




----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> View attachment 463942


Lies.. nothing but lies..


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bobk said:


> View attachment 463942


stolen


----------



## hatteras1

ezbite said:


> Lies.. nothing but lies..


Yea I agree, not a Civic, but more like a Dodge Omni... 
Everything else is spot on!!!


----------



## Drm50

Says Yugo, to me.


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> stolen


Borrowed.


----------



## Drm50

Dripping with class.


----------



## hatteras1




----------



## Evinrude58

I was thinking Ford Pinto as they use to explode on impact but Yugo is a good choice too for comparing to a Glock.😁😁😁


----------



## Popspastime

bobk said:


> View attachment 463942


Fact Checkers have determined Everything found here is true.


----------



## loweman165

Popspastime said:


> Fact Checkers have determined Everything found here is true.


The same ones that fact checked a certain election were not allowed to speak of here I'm shure.


----------



## Dovans

Drm50 said:


> Says Yugo, to me.


good lord who remembers those... showing your age DM<


----------



## loweman165

Dovans said:


> good lord who remembers those... showing your age DM<


Old 1911 guys that's who.


----------



## Drm50

I just meet a member Monday. He came down and meet me at my branch office, the stop and go at 800 exit of I-70. I would disclose his name but he is the proud owner of a NIB K-38. According to him his first serious revolver. He looked a little drawn but in good spirits. Might have been the 12 step program he was in to kick the Plastic habit.


----------



## berkshirepresident

Drm50 said:


> I just meet a member Monday. He came down and meet me at my branch office, the stop and go at 800 exit of I-70. I would disclose his name but he is the proud owner of a NIB K-38. According to him his first serious revolver. He looked a little drawn but in good spirits. Might have been the 12 step program he was in to kick the Plastic habit.


Admitting you have a problem is usually the first/hardest step.......


----------



## jeff rod builder

No one is perfect some like molded plastic while others prefer wood and deep shiny blue barrels


----------



## loweman165

jeff rod builder said:


> No one is perfect some like molded plastic while others prefer wood and deep shiny blue barrels


Also some people treat guns like fine art or a baby. Some treat them like tools like a hammer or a dozer. If I can't take it into the field or wear it to work without fear of scratching my precious baby, I don't need it taking up space in the safes.


----------



## Drm50

The Glock boys


----------



## ezbite

Perfection


----------



## loweman165

Let me think, I gotta go work in the ghettos of Cleveland or Columbus (which I did both last week). Do I take 7 rounds in a brick? Or 17 in something I barely know is on the belt?🤔
Well its definitely not a BBQ where I'm gonna try to impress my friends with my purdy gun so G17 it is.


----------



## Drm50

I worked in Cleveland in 80s on power lines. Some of the neighborhoods were so bad the hired off duty cops to watch over us. I carried a S&W 357 in a shoulder holster everyday, no permit. The type of punks that would give you trouble are not interested in shoot outs.


----------



## ezbite

It figures he got his patent on a GIRLY holiday


----------



## loweman165

Drm50 said:


> I worked in Cleveland in 80s on power lines. Some of the neighborhoods were so bad the hired off duty cops to watch over us. I carried a S&W 357 in a shoulder holster everyday, no permit. The type of punks that would give you trouble are not interested in shoot outs.


I resorted to open carry in Columbus. The woods we are developing was a tent city for homeless and druggie. Was right on the Scioto River. Every time I got out of the dozer someone would approach me for something. They started getting too familiar with me. Once I started open carry they'd turn around and walk away. I didn't want to become an easy opportunity for them for a quick buck since I was out numbered all the time. Made it worse is the old garage on site that the city wouldn't let us demo for the longest time. Was a hotbed for odd activities. I have alot of stories. Was glad to finally knock it down.















All stolen crap.


----------



## loweman165

Bet you didn't know Komatsu dozers come with LC9s holsters.


----------



## berkshirepresident

jeff rod builder said:


> No one is perfect some like molded plastic while others prefer wood and deep shiny blue barrels


No worries. This thread is 164 pages of b*ll busting....for the most part.
It doesn't matter who's right, wrong, or indifferent. This is just some old school, non-PC, no participation trophy issued....fun.


----------



## hatteras1

150M people under winter advisories as 'unprecedented' storm stretches across 25 states; Texas sees power outages 









Send in all your old Glocks for recycle.........Texas needs snow scrapers⛄


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> Bet you didn't know Komatsu dozers come with LC9s holsters.
> View attachment 464144


Wth! Where’s the 17 rounds plastic pistola that you choose over those old 1911’s? Heck that’s 7 rounds just like them bricks.


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> Wth! Where’s the 17 rounds plastic pistola that you choose over those old 1911’s? Heck that’s 7 rounds just like them bricks.


I carry both. The 17 stays in the lock box in the truck since the fence went up around the 22 acre site. In my defense I shoot the lc9s alot and I'm awful good out to 25 yards. It weighs far less than one of those steel things too. Your sharp tho, I was waiting for that response.


----------



## ezbite

Now Nathan is a smart man, he is getting rid of his junk 1911 and gonna rely on perfection..


----------



## Drm50

I see the passage of the Stimulus has already started burning a hole in someone’s pocket. 😂😂😂
That’s cash money, you can buy real guns with that.


----------



## berkshirepresident

If Nathan was actually a smart man looking for a compact or sub-compact 9MM carry gun, he would have bought a SIG P365......and wouldn't have to change his sights and would actually have a trigger that doesn't suck.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 465842
> 
> Now Nathan is a smart man, he is getting rid of his junk 1911 and gonna rely on perfection..


Well Nathan is a wiener so what did you expect.


----------



## Drm50

I think maybe Nathan is somebody’s imaginary friend. 😂🤣😅


----------



## berkshirepresident

I think Nathan is a real person....and that he plays bass from time to time.
EZ has been around the shooting block a few times and would never have posted something like that.
He's misguided towards the polymer from Austria....but he's got plenty of shooting experience, me thinks.

p.s. - that gun new is probably selling for 600 bucks or more these days.


----------



## bobk

berkshirepresident said:


> I think Nathan is a real person....and that he plays bass from time to time.
> EZ has been around the shooting block a few times and would never have posted something like that.
> He's misguided towards the polymer from Austria....but he's got plenty of shooting experience, me thinks.
> 
> p.s. - that gun new is probably selling for 600 bucks or more these days.


He’s got shooting experience no doubt. It’s the hitting the target experience that he is lacking.


----------



## berkshirepresident

Ouch, BobK. This place is rough today.


----------



## hatteras1

ezbite said:


> View attachment 465842
> 
> Now Nathan is a smart man, he is getting rid of his junk 1911 and gonna rely on perfection..


 Shoot, I thought this was an ad for a new phone


----------



## hatteras1




----------



## bobk

berkshirepresident said:


> Ouch, BobK. This place is rough today.


Ole Ez just soaks this crap up. He knows I’m right.


----------



## ezbite

while you gals are at work, I’m out shooting man guns..


----------



## ezbite

brass a flying


----------



## berkshirepresident

Was great weather for three days or so to be at an outside range. Well done, EZ!!


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> View attachment 465955
> 
> brass a flying


Do any of those holes in roof have your name on em?


----------



## Drm50

These are what you call man’s guns, not to be mistaken for the PVC variety.


----------



## ironman172

Where you getting the ammo .?


----------



## loweman165

1911 guys sure show alot of pictures of thier guns laying on velvet but NEVER at the range...wierd. Thank God Ez shows us how it's done. Keep those 1911s safe and clean boys. Better yet, keep them in the bottom of the safe. The extra weight will keep the bad guys from carrying it away.


----------



## Drm50

What’s a range. Down here in the hills we don’t have any stinking ranges. Our range is where ever the brass hits the ground.


----------



## berkshirepresident

When things normalize, you should all try one of these at some point. Truly glorious, Blue!!


----------



## ironman172

My range is off my cabin porch (50yrd) good enough for me , if i need longer i have places close by


----------



## hatteras1

I'm not a big Taurus fan, but I came across this PT99AF about 30 years ago. It's a fabulous gun to shoot. Dead on accurate and no flip up even with 140gr. When I'm instructing someone, this is the one I use. It's one of my favorite at the range..


----------



## berkshirepresident

hatteras1 said:


> I'm not a big Taurus fan, but I came across this PT99AF about 30 years ago. It's a fabulous gun to shoot. Dead on accurate and no flip up even with 140gr. When I'm instructing someone, this is the one I use. It's one of my favorite at the range..
> View attachment 465975


When you copy a good gun, it's easy to get good results. 
The 92 platform doesn't carry well b/c of it's size/weight....but it's size/weight make it so much fun/rewarding to shoot.


----------



## ezbite

Drm50 said:


> These are what you call man’s guns, not to be mistaken for the PVC variety.
> View attachment 465957


Are those battle axes from the Bronze Age?


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> Are those battle axes from the Bronze Age?


They do look cozy snuggled up on their blanky.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 465955
> 
> brass a flying


Buy a pair of plastic safety glasses to go with your plastic toys Susan.


----------



## Dovans

Man's Gun... Lets be clear..


----------



## Drm50

Dovans said:


> View attachment 465979
> 
> 
> Man's Gun... Lets be clear..


What beauty and class. You will have no goods lining up begging to be shot with such a piece.


----------



## loweman165

Dovans said:


> View attachment 465979
> 
> 
> Man's Gun... Lets be clear..


Limp wrist resistant.


----------



## Drm50

A few 45ACPs with class for you viewing pleasure. I should charge $1 just to look at them, but I’m feeling generous today.


----------



## hatteras1

The (Original) 9mm



Dovans said:


> View attachment 465979
> 
> 
> Man's Gun... Lets be clear..


----------



## berkshirepresident

loweman165 said:


> Limp wrist resistant.


Like my prom date...............


----------



## ezbite

Drm50 said:


> A few 45ACPs with class for you viewing pleasure. I should charge $1 just to look at them, but I’m feeling generous today.
> View attachment 465981


more crap from the Bronze Age..


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> more crap from the Bronze Age..


The difference between these Bronze Age beauties and a Glock is like comparing a Swiss Watch to a Pogo Stick. 😂 😂 😂


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ezbite said:


> more crap from the Bronze Age..


Hey, got my shield arms 15 round mags for the 43 x. Lovem


----------



## ezbite

Drm50 said:


> The difference between these Bronze Age beauties and a Glock is like comparing a Swiss Watch to a Pogo Stick. 😂 😂 😂


comparing a Glock to a Swiss watch is really nice of you, Austria is a European country just like Sweden..


----------



## $diesel$

I'm with Mr. Dovans 110%.
And mr. Drm50.🤙


----------



## loweman165

APRIL 3RD, PISTOL POP-UP SHOOT AT CAMP PERRY!!! OPEN TO THE PUBLIC!!!
Every year I post this and invite the 1911s to go up against the Glocks for bragging rights and all I get are crickets and excuses. We we'll be out there again in a couple weeks so I'll try again.
By the way, the pistols actually have to leave their safes and blankys to attend.


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> comparing a Glock to a Swiss watch is really nice of you, Austria is a European country just like Sweden..


Sweden is one of the Nordic countries where Vikings come from. Austria is land of Bohunks where their best accomplishment is sausages. They made a pretty fair sausage. They should demand their sausage presses back from Gaston Glock.


----------



## berkshirepresident

loweman165 said:


> APRIL 3RD, PISTOL POP-UP SHOOT AT CAMP PERRY!!! OPEN TO THE PUBLIC!!!
> Every year I post this and invite the 1911s to go up against the Glocks for bragging rights and all I get are crickets and excuses. We we'll be out there again in a couple weeks so I'll try again.
> By the way, the pistols actually have to leave their safes and blankys to attend.
> 
> View attachment 466008


I've not heard of this...but it sounds incredibly fun.
Do you simply sign up in the AM? Does everyone get just one 40 shot run per day....or can you go multiple times and just be charged accordingly? (I assume that's what each relay means?)
Not that it matters to me at all, but is there some type of scoring system involved? Or is it "you hit X out of 40 pop up targets"?
Sincere thanks for posting this!


----------



## loweman165

berkshirepresident said:


> I've not heard of this...but it sounds incredibly fun.
> Do you simply sign up in the AM? Does everyone get just one 40 shot run per day....or can you go multiple times and just be charged accordingly? (I assume that's what each relay means?)
> Not that it matters to me at all, but is there some type of scoring system involved? Or is it "you hit X out of 40 pop up targets"?
> Sincere thanks for posting this!


You don't need to register beforehand. Show up at 7:30 or 8, you can sign up for at least 3 relays. They start shooting at 9. Your scored as hits or misses. Target silhouettes pop up from 7 to 30 meters, sometimes 2 at a time. If you hit them they fall. Think their up for 3 seconds. After the 40 targets the relays over and you get your score.


----------



## berkshirepresident

loweman165 said:


> You don't need to register beforehand. Show up at 7:30 or 8, you can sign up for at least 3 relays. They start shooting at 9. Your scored as hits or misses. Target silhouettes pop up from 7 to 30 meters, sometimes 2 at a time. If you hit them they fall. Think their up for 3 seconds. After the 40 targets the relays over and you get your score.


In some of the videos I watched today, shooters are occasionally taken second shots on a target if they have missed. Is this allowable?
I never knew this event took place. It looks like a LOT of fun.
Now, I just need the Tax Deadline moved so I can partake.


----------



## loweman165

berkshirepresident said:


> In some of the videos I watched today, shooters are occasionally taken second shots on a target if they have missed. Is this allowable?
> I never knew this event took place. It looks like a LOT of fun.
> Now, I just need the Tax Deadline moved so I can partake.


Your only supposed to take one shot but they don't hold you to it. It's more of a "for fun" event.


----------



## hatteras1

loweman165 said:


> APRIL 3RD, PISTOL POP-UP SHOOT AT CAMP PERRY!!! OPEN TO THE PUBLIC!!!
> Every year I post this and invite the 1911s to go up against the Glocks for bragging rights and all I get are crickets and excuses. We we'll be out there again in a couple weeks so I'll try again.
> By the way, the pistols actually have to leave their safes a


Glock boys always gotta show off!!









(unrelated... but funny!)
Late last nite I was breaking down boxes, and was trying to break one of those hard cell styrofoam strips from a tv I had recently purchased. I bent on that thing and it was tough to break. D*** thing finally broke, and it was so loud, like a rifleshot... Dogs started barking and I saw a porch lights coming on. I ran inside and shut the lights off before the cops showed up!!!


----------



## Lil' Rob

Drm50 said:


> Sweden is one of the Nordic countries where Vikings come from. Austria is land of Bohunks where their best accomplishment is sausages. They made a pretty fair sausage. They should demand their sausage presses back from Gaston Glock.


I don't have a dog in this debate...and I don't particularly lean either way...but this comeback really made made laugh...keep it up guys...I just really enjoy reading the back and forth-all in fun-banter.


----------



## bobk

Lil' Rob said:


> I don't have a dog in this debate...and I don't particularly lean either way...but this comeback really made made laugh...keep it up guys...I just really enjoy reading the back and forth-all in fun-banter.


Come on Rob you know that the 1911 is far superior. Go ahead and say it. 

I agree on Drm’s comeback. That one had me laughing out loud.


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> I agree on Drm’s comeback. That one had me laughing out loud.


of course you do, you old guys need to rely on each other for support and help lifting those iron anvils you call pistols out of the bottom of the safe.. team work lol


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> of course you do, you old guys need to rely on each other for support and help lifting those iron anvils you call pistols out of the bottom of the safe.. team work lol


Hmm, my anvils are on the doors. Don’t have to bend over that way.


----------



## cincinnati

bobk said:


> Hmm, my anvils are on the doors. Don’t have to bend over that way.


Attaboy! Work smarter, not harder!


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> Hmm, my anvils are on the doors. Don’t have to bend over that way.


Just don't open the door all the way or all that added, unneeded weight is sure to tip that safe over on top of you. I'd hate for you to have to use your Life Call pendant to call for help.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> Just don't open the door all the way or all that added, unneeded weight is sure to tip that safe over on top of you. I'd hate for you to have to use your Life Call pendant to call for help.


It’s a bracelet not a pendant.


----------



## bobk

berkshirepresident said:


> In some of the videos I watched today, shooters are occasionally taken second shots on a target if they have missed. Is this allowable?
> I never knew this event took place. It looks like a LOT of fun.
> Now, I just need the Tax Deadline moved so I can partake.


Ez must have been shooting video. I’m sure the guy with all the second shots was him.


----------



## hatteras1

If all I had was Glock's, I wouldn't even need a gun safe.








Tupperware stacks!!


----------



## Drm50

bobk said:


> Ez must have been shooting video. I’m sure the guy with all the second shots was him.


What is the range on these pop ups? Are these military type that go down on any hit? All the ones I have seen have keyed on speed. Nobody would miss if you took your time. So high cap mags and light recoiling pistol is a plus at that game.


----------



## berkshirepresident

Drm50 said:


> What is the range on these pop ups? Are these military type that go down on any hit? All the ones I have seen have keyed on speed. Nobody would miss if you took your time. So high cap mags and light recoiling pistol is a plus at that game.


Hope to find out.....but 30 meters with a handgun in a timed environment is not necessarily a gimme....especially when two targets pop up at once.
It's got to be more fun that shooting paper at 7-15 yards that doesn't move, me thinks.


----------



## Drm50

berkshirepresident said:


> Hope to find out.....but 30 meters with a handgun in a timed environment is not necessarily a gimme....especially when two targets pop up at once.
> It's got to be more fun that shooting paper at 7-15 yards that doesn't move, me thinks.


Anything is more fun than punching paper. My dad was a trap shooter and he always told me he could teach anyone to bust clays. What he couldn’t do is to teach them the concentration it takes to bust 100 straight. That concentration is hard to keep when you are bored. All the games start out as practical and end up tricked out with gimmicks and equipment.


----------



## hatteras1

We used to shoot blue tip matches just to stay sharp


----------



## Drm50

hatteras1 said:


> We used to shoot blue tip matches just to stay sharp


My Bro did too. He stuck them in his Red Rider and shot them at sidewalk.


----------



## hatteras1

We used the matches for targets, so there was no doubt when you hit it. We also shot them out of our Daisy BB guns. They would ignite when they hit the skin, and sting like a B****. Sometimes they would ignite going down the barrel and flame came out the end like a shooting star.


----------



## ezbite

I’m always drawn to the best section in the store..


----------



## berkshirepresident

Hey EZ: that store have any ammo?


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> View attachment 466372
> 
> I’m always drawn to the best section in the store..


Funny, I've never seen a 1911 section....probably because their OUTDATED!!


----------



## Drm50

Im expanding into Colt 1911s. Even series 80s now. Two reasons; there is going to be major Gun Control passed. It won’t hold up in SCOTUS but will cause pistol panic. Colt being bought by CZ will put premium on Colts built in US. I don’t figure they will for long. I’m going to deal up a few this weekend. I know where some are at because I turned them down in recent past during my quest for Series 70 originals or older. The bottom line is a lot of guys want a quality firearm and there will be no more genuine Colts to be had. I


----------



## loweman165

^^speechless ^^


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> View attachment 466372
> 
> I’m always drawn to the best section in the store..


I know somebody that needs an intervention. It must be the polymer vapors being trapped by the mask. There is nothing worse than hyper ventilating on these fumes. Once they are addicted it’s hard to break them. It’s easy to pick them out of a crowd. They get black rings around their eyes from shooting up Amoral.


----------



## ezbite

berkshirepresident said:


> Hey EZ: that store have any ammo?


12 20 28 gauge, tons of slugs. Lots of 450 bushmaster, lots of AK and some bulk 308 didn’t see any 223


----------



## hatteras1

ezbite said:


> View attachment 466372
> 
> I’m always drawn to the best section in the store..


Would that be the (Repair Parts) Section??


----------



## berkshirepresident

ezbite said:


> 12 20 28 gauge, tons of slugs. Lots of 450 bushmaster, lots of AK and some bulk 308 didn’t see any 223


223/5.56 is scarcer than Virgin Kardashian girls......


----------



## jeff rod builder

I don’t understand why a glock would need replacement parts since supposedly they are perfection


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> Funny, I've never seen a 1911 section....probably because their OUTDATED!!


No need for a 1911 section. They are made of steel and don’t fall apart like glocks do. What generation is glock on now?


----------



## ezbite

jeff rod builder said:


> I don’t understand why a glock would need replacement parts since supposedly they are perfection


there is NO NEED, but just like a dragster, everything can be customized. You know like wire brushing the rust off a 1911 and putting more grease on it..


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> No need for a 1911 section. They are made of steel and don’t fall apart like glocks do. What generation is glock on now?


the “don’t rust” generation


----------



## ezbite

I photo I snuck of the bobk anchor, I bet it takes an electric windlass to pull that off the bottom of the pond when hes done catching bluegills with his snoopy rod


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 466415
> 
> 
> I photo I snuck of the bobk anchor, I bet it takes an electric windlass to pull that off the bottom of the pond when hes done catching bluegills with his snoopy rod


How did you know I went fishing. Darn swim baits always catch junk.


----------



## ezbite

Difference between our 2 photos Susan is that... that Glock will still shoot..


----------



## hatteras1

ezbite said:


> but just like a dragster,


(but just like a dragster, Glocks blow up too!!)


----------



## berkshirepresident

ezbite said:


> View attachment 466415
> 
> 
> I photo I snuck of the bobk anchor, I bet it takes an electric windlass to pull that off the bottom of the pond when hes done catching bluegills with his snoopy rod


Looks like the hammer was back on this 1911. Wonder if this was lost in battle?
I don't think (emphasis on "think") you could carry "cocked and locked" in the Miltary/Service......but I could be 100% wrong.
Or is this the newest 1911 from CZ, made during the pandemic?


----------



## Drm50

berkshirepresident said:


> Looks like the hammer was back on this 1911. Wonder if this was lost in battle?
> I don't think (emphasis on "think") you could carry "cocked and locked" in the Miltary/Service......but I could be 100% wrong.
> Or is this the newest 1911 from CZ, made during the pandemic?


You’re right, no cocked and locked in military. That stuff all started with combat matches and such. You ain’t going to make fast draws out of a GI flap holster or shoulder rig.


----------



## berkshirepresident

That rusty 1911 just screams WWII Allied Service Pistol to me....that may have gone done in action.
I hope its holder had a better fate.
Then again, it could have been from WWI and was buried at the bottom of a trench for 80-100 years.


----------



## ezbite

berkshirepresident said:


> That rusty 1911 just screams WWII Allied Service Pistol to me....that may have gone done in action.
> I hope its holder had a better fate.
> Then again, it could have been from WWI and was buried at the bottom of a trench for 80-100 years.


 Yea right, that’s from some gang banger who was trying to shoot another gang banger and it kept going “click, click, click” so he threw it at the other guy As he ran away, He missed and the anvil fell into a sewer where a sanitation Worker found it while cleaning out the gutter..


----------



## berkshirepresident

ezbite said:


> Yea right, that’s from some gang banger who was trying to shoot another gang banger and it kept going “click, click, click” so he threw it at the other guy As he ran away, He missed and the anvil fell into a sewer where a sanitation Worker found it while cleaning out the gutter..


I'd believe this story if an alligator and Bernadette Peters were involved..................


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> Yea right, that’s from some gang banger who was trying to shoot another gang banger and it kept going “click, click, click” so he threw it at the other guy As he ran away, He missed and the anvil fell into a sewer where a sanitation Worker found it while cleaning out the gutter..


We didn’t always need a pistol while setting in the mud. When we did it was a 1911, they went bang every time.


----------



## berkshirepresident

Sadly, the M-16 didn't go bang every time at first.

Did you serve over there, DRM?


----------



## Drm50

Yes and never had M16 fail either, kept clean they would run till red hot.


----------



## berkshirepresident

Drm50 said:


> Yes and never had M16 fail either, kept clean they would run till red hot.


Sincere thanks for your Service.....some 50 or so years ago.
My FIL was drafted by the Army out of Cathedral Latin High School. So, he outsmarted the Draft Board and enlisted in the USMC. He arrived in Country in December of '67, just before Tet. Spent a lot of time in the Hill Country.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> Yea right, that’s from some gang banger who was trying to shoot another gang banger and it kept going “click, click, click” so he threw it at the other guy As he ran away, He missed and the anvil fell into a sewer where a sanitation Worker found it while cleaning out the gutter..


You’re drunk already?


----------



## jeff rod builder

ezbite said:


> there is NO NEED, but just like a dragster, everything can be customized. You know like wire brushing the rust off a 1911 and putting more grease on it..


I know nothing of needing a wire brushing the rust off a 1911 or any gun I have since they are cleaned every time they are shot. Besides every now in then it’s good to shoot a timeless classic like the 1911. Were will glocks be when they turn 100?


----------



## berkshirepresident

jeff rod builder said:


> since they are cleaned every time they are shot.


You're cleaning your guns too often, then.


----------



## loweman165

jeff rod builder said:


> I know nothing of needing a wire brushing the rust off a 1911 or any gun I have since they are cleaned every time they are shot. Besides every now in then it’s good to shoot a timeless classic like the 1911. Were will glocks be when they turn 100?


Who cares, I won't be here.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> Yea right, that’s from some gang banger who was trying to shoot another gang banger and it kept going “click, click, click” so he threw it at the other guy As he ran away, He missed and the anvil fell into a sewer where a sanitation Worker found it while cleaning out the gutter..


Gang bangers use glocks and you know it. They can’t afford a fine true pistol like the 1911.


----------



## bobk

jeff rod builder said:


> I know nothing of needing a wire brushing the rust off a 1911 or any gun I have since they are cleaned every time they are shot. Besides every now in then it’s good to shoot a timeless classic like the 1911. Were will glocks be when they turn 100?


100 years? They will already have been through the recycling plants twice. LEGO’s and sippy cups by then.


----------



## Popspastime

bobk, you gotta give um some credit, the ammo is still cheap and available for those Glockers
.


----------



## loweman165

Popspastime said:


> bobk, you gotta give um some credit, the ammo is still cheap and available for those Glockers
> .
> View attachment 466503


Whats wrong, wife doesn't let you buy real guns? Your using those BBs in something.


----------



## Popspastime

loweman165 said:


> Whats wrong, wife doesn't let you buy real guns? Your using those BBs in something.


Real men teach their wife's how to reload for their real steel guns, you should try some.


----------



## bobk

Popspastime said:


> bobk, you gotta give um some credit, the ammo is still cheap and available for those Glockers
> .
> View attachment 466503


----------



## ezbite

Lookie here, it’s the men’s magazine rack, no 1911 gals allowed to browse..


----------



## Drm50

This is what you call the Spray & Pray Dept. With a quality American made steel firearm like a 1911 Colt one shot per customer is sufficient. Its Green friendly and doesn’t leave a big carbon foot print.
I just got another 1911 and got 8 shot mags with it. I don’t like them and there is not need for that extra cartridge. The Colt 1911 is what you call perfection, a Glock is what you call a perversion.😂😂


----------



## loweman165

Ask any of those poor bastards on the front line in WW2 if they want 7 rounds or 17-33 and what do you think they'd say? If you say 7 then it'll prove your a fan boy. It's do different than when the Pacific theater soldiers were stuck with the 03s early on and the Europe guys had Garands. They botched for a reason.
And by the way, I've handled a couple 1911s from the first round of CMP sales last year, ABSOLUTELY nothing "fine" about them.


----------



## Drm50

Only a goof would buy a GI 1911 from CMP. They are all parts guns that were in the system. The only good 1911s are those that were liberated by the guys that were issued them new or ones boosted by supply personal before they were issued. Officers use to be able to take their sidearm with them when getting out. These are the good ones. The ones guys found in there duffle bags from RVn were already beat to death. They would function and provide the amount of accuracy needed as intended use. Handguns play very small role in combat. When SHF the last thing you are thinking about is a pistol.


----------



## loweman165

All parts guns? Your wrong on that. Maybe some. The rack gradea they want $850 for. The $1050 service grades were not parts guns. These are the pistols that were in the field until they were retired. I personally wouldn't buy one because there too far overpriced for what they are. I do buy the Garands tho.
I think when some people think of a military 1911 they got a picture of a Colt Gold Cup national match in their head. That's just not the case. They were mass produced, low tolerance rattle traps.


----------



## Drm50

No you are wrong. Show me a Govt 1911 from CMP that is all matching serial numbers. In theory there could be one. I never saw one and it’s been 52 years since I got out. All weapons from WW2 were reconditioned for Korea. The same as for RVN. It would have been exception not a rule for gun to make it intact through its life in US Military. Just the field stripping though all the cycles of use puts wear on them. The thousands of rounds of use on training ranges. In armories they cleaned guns together. Parts is parts. The better CMP guns would be pistols fired very little in service outfits but would still have parts replaced. Most often slides are not original to guns.


----------



## loweman165

Ah if your talking about mis matched parts than yes your right. But that's all service weapons. There all in and out of the armory. I thought you were implying that they were guns USED for parts. Be tough to find all matching parts unless it was a ww2 bring back. I'm sure by the Korean War most of the Garands and 1911 had missed matched parts.


----------



## Drm50

They are parts guns, just like I said. It doesn’t matter if that is all service weapons, they are still parts guns. They never DXed a weapon unless the receiver or frame was damaged. Just like the ATF today only recognizes the serial numbered frame/ receiver as the weapon, which has to be registered. Everything else is just parts. When US was pulling out of RVN they dumped millions of small arms parts into the ocean. Along with other military equipment.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

Check this one out EZ.......sorry i thought of this thread when i read the article

Im not a hater as i have mannnnnnny of the glocks too









Police seize real gun disguised as Nerf toy in North Carolina drug raid | CNN


Police in North Carolina found a real gun disguised as a Nerf toy while conducting a drug raid in Catawba County, north of Charlotte, this week.




www.cnn.com


----------



## ezbite

FOWL BRAWL said:


> Check this one out EZ.......sorry i thought of this thread when i read the article
> 
> Im not a hater as i have mannnnnnny of the glocks too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police seize real gun disguised as Nerf toy in North Carolina drug raid | CNN
> 
> 
> Police in North Carolina found a real gun disguised as a Nerf toy while conducting a drug raid in Catawba County, north of Charlotte, this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com


i saw that a couple days ago.. people will do just about anything.


----------



## Drm50

Dopers will do anything. Everytime there is bust around here the cops lay out the dope, money and guns they seized. Those guns are mostly stolen in break ins. Guns are used like money in dope trade. That or there is someone buying them all up, knowing they are stolen.


----------



## hatteras1

ezbite said:


> View attachment 466372
> 
> I’m always drawn to the best section in the store..


EZ....You left your glasses on the gun counter


----------



## ezbite

A 12 year old photo, I had great taste in handguns even back then.. what a stud..


----------



## hatteras1

Only good 12 year old photo i want to see


----------



## hatteras1

"A 12 year old photo, I had great taste in handguns even back then.. what a stud.."

Too bad your good taste didn't involve your hat!!"


----------



## ezbite

you can hate the mighty GLOCK all you want, you hate the buffalokey you cross a line..


----------



## hatteras1

Buff-a-what-the-f???y


----------



## jeff rod builder

ezbite said:


> View attachment 466832
> 
> A 12 year old photo, I had great taste in handguns even back then.. what a stud..


Good thing Bigfoot didn’t see you actin tough in the woods


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> View attachment 466832
> 
> A 12 year old photo, I had great taste in handguns even back then.. what a stud..


We herd you went up to the city to become a stud and was sent home in a snow tire. 😂 😂 😂


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 466832
> 
> A 12 year old photo, I had great taste in handguns even back then.. what a stud..


Do not bring the ugly hat or the plastic toys when you come for turkey season.


----------



## ironman172

bobk said:


> Do not bring the ugly hat or the plastic toys when you come for turkey season.


He Bought the 410 for duck/geese & maybe turkey too


----------



## hatteras1

ironman172 said:


> He Bought the 410 for duck/geese & maybe turkey too


Never seen a plastic 410 before........


----------



## ironman172

hatteras1 said:


> Never seen a plastic 410 before........


Plenty of plastic shot guns out there.... plus others


----------



## hatteras1

"Pocket Shotgun!!"


----------



## ironman172

Yep my new one is steel.... not worth much except real close ..... now the 45 colt shoots ok just tried it at 50yrds, 

I'll learn to leave these back and forth threads alone one day! Dang


----------



## bobk

ironman172 said:


> Yep my new one is steel.... not worth much except real close ..... now the 45 colt shoots ok just tried it at 50yrds,
> 
> I'll learn to leave these back and forth threads alone one day! Dang


They are way to much fun to leave alone.


----------



## loweman165

And they say Glocks are fugly.


----------



## Drm50

loweman165 said:


> View attachment 467006
> 
> And they say Glocks are fugly.


That’s a class piece. I had one of those m38 I think it was. You could carry it in a heavy shirt pocket. 
You can cock it too, which some of the other S&W that are hammerless you can’t. Don’t fire +P in these or it may damage gun. You are right though, Glocks are fugly.


----------



## ezbite

loweman165 said:


> View attachment 467006


if a pistol could lick windows, THIS is a window licker..


----------



## Drm50

Since when did Glock fan boys become art critics? 😂


----------



## hatteras1

Drm50 said:


> Since when did Glock fan boys become art critics? 😂











Vincent van go


----------



## loweman165

Raising them right. A little practice this morning before next Saturdays pistol pop up shoot at Perry, I know you'll all be there.


----------



## ezbite

just as good as a 1911, probably better..


----------



## Drm50

Here we go with the negative waves again. The “ your grandma wears army boots Syndrome.” You Glock boys give me nothing to work with.


----------



## hatteras1

That reminds me...........Need a part for my ceiling fan.


----------



## loweman165

Pop up Pistol shoot is Saturday ladies. Scrub the surface rust off those 1911s and bring them out.
I think the best part of the shoot for me is afterwards when the guys with 1911s walk down to the beautiful beach of Mother Erie and hurl their once treasured possessions
as far as they can into her icy cold waters. Punishment for making them look so foolish in front of so many.


----------



## Drm50

loweman165 said:


> Pop up Pistol shoot is Saturday ladies. Scrub the surface rust off those 1911s and bring them out.
> I think the best part of the shoot for me is afterwards when the guys with 1911s walk down to the beautiful beach of Mother Erie and hurl their once treasured possessions
> as far as they can into her icy cold waters. Punishment for making them look so foolish in front of so many.


You must be smoking some bad mushrooms causing you to hallucinate.


----------



## jeff rod builder

Sorry shooting super sporting this weekend with a real gun with a wood stock


----------



## loweman165

^^^^^^you mean this??^^^^^


----------



## jeff rod builder

More like this


----------



## Drm50

What is nicer than a 45acp? Two all steel and wood, American made firearms in 45acp. 🍒


----------



## loweman165

Their cherry because they've probably never seen a round chambered.


----------



## Drm50

S&W I just got few weeks ago. It is unfired. The 1911 has seen many down the pipe. I do have another unfired NIB. I’m just fixing to load 500 45ar for my 25-2s. Not going to shoot the unfired one. Dealing on another as we speak.


----------



## ezbite

Drm50 said:


> S&W I just got few weeks ago. It is unfired. The 1911 has seen many down the pipe. I do have another unfired NIB. I’m just fixing to load 500 45ar for my 25-2s. Not going to shoot the unfired one. Dealing on another as we speak.


nice, you can never have enough boat anchors with the spring fishing season upon us...


----------



## hatteras1

Just imagine this conversation 155 years ago!!


----------



## loweman165

Drm50 said:


> S&W I just got few weeks ago. It is unfired. The 1911 has seen many down the pipe. I do have another unfired NIB. I’m just fixing to load 500 45ar for my 25-2s. Not going to shoot the unfired one. Dealing on another as we speak.


We have a couple unfired guns in the collection. From what I've heard you can't really prove it so it doesn't add value? What do think.


----------



## Drm50

loweman165 said:


> We have a couple unfired guns in the collection. From what I've heard you can't really prove it so it doesn't add value? What do think.


Those who will pay the premium for unfired gun know what they are looking at, and will buy NIB guns. They also look for NIB guns that haven’t been handled. I’ve seen NIB guns that have been handled so much they have wear lines, having never been shot. Then again it depends on what the gun is. If really scarce it makes a big difference, if common it makes little difference. The gun with its original box is always worth more. Myself I’ll shoot the good mechanical condition gun and save the NIB for collectors. I’m dealing in S&Ws mostly from 50-80s. Many of these have been fired one box or never. Switching hands for 50yrs living in a box.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> Pop up Pistol shoot is Saturday ladies. Scrub the surface rust off those 1911s and bring them out.
> I think the best part of the shoot for me is afterwards when the guys with 1911s walk down to the beautiful beach of Mother Erie and hurl their once treasured possessions
> as far as they can into her icy cold waters. Punishment for making them look so foolish in front of so many.


we all know that ruger 1911 saved your butt. You’re not fooling anyone with all the 1911 tough talk.

Have a good shoot.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> And they say Glocks are fugly.


You have finally come around. Your statement is spot on.


----------



## Drm50

Since I branched out to 1911s, original series 70 or older, they are harder to find than S&Ws. They also are selling higher. Back in 70 I was off on vacation and I sent my dad a letter asking him to buy me a good 9mm pistol and send it to me. He went to LSG ( with my check book ) and checked out a Colt Commander, Browning HP and S&W m39. After conferring with owner, who we claimed as a dependent on our taxes they decided if I was there I would buy all three. We did qualify for a discount. Dad bought all three. Out the door the 3 new pistols were $328 and change. I don’t remember individual prices but I know Colt 1911 was around $100 retail and it was cheapest of the three. A m17 or m14 S&W at the time was about the same. Today the S&W NIB is $1K and the Colt series 70 NIB starts at $1500, but try finding one for that. Just shooter grades are going for that.


----------



## loweman165

Where was everyone this morning? Too cold? Yeah it was a bit cold at Perry this morning but still fun. Since my boys went with me a good dad let's them shoot the Glocks. And shoot them they did. Shot up the 9mm ammo like it was free but some day they'll be too busy to go with me so what the hell. I was stuck with a lousy 1911, and tho I shot a 30/30 and 29/30 with it, I still tossed it into the lake...Just kidding, I got a door out of level at home that I need something heavy to hold it open with.


----------



## $diesel$

Good job, loweman 165. I love to see young dads spend time with their kids. Keep it up, brother. 🤙


----------



## Drm50

I’m not sure about this. Should a Dad let his sons shoot Glocks? I guess it’s OK if you got nothing better. It’s the thought that counts. You can always tell them someday we will get real guns and you won’t have to be ashamed of your old man. Don’t make a big deal out of it, could scar kids for life. 😂 😂 😂


----------



## loweman165

Drm50 said:


> I’m not sure about this. Should a Dad let his sons shoot Glocks? I guess it’s OK if you got nothing better. It’s the thought that counts. You can always tell them someday we will get real guns and you won’t have to be ashamed of your old man. Don’t make a big deal out of it, could scar kids for life. 😂 😂 😂


Best part of these type shoots open to everyone is the variety of pistols. Probably 99% bone stock. Interesting to see different malfunctions and such. Only saw 2 yesterday, a SR9 with light primer strikes and a 1911 that wasn't picking up a round of the mag evey time. In the pistols defense, it was a very old shooter that chose a tea cup grip. The muzzle flip almost hit him in the forehead with every shot.


----------



## Drm50

Several years ago I was at a range with a buddy. I had my Browning HP Comp 9mm that day. Some friends of buddy were there and guy ask me if I would let his wife try my 9mm. Her shooting experience had been 22 & 38 revolvers. She fire one shot with my Browning and it stove piped. I never had this gun stove pipe or jam. I cleared gun and she shot again. Another stove pipe. I cleared gun and ran it empty, no stoppage. The ammo was fresh US GI. Girl shot again and again it stove piped. It was then I figured out it wasn’t the gun, magazine or ammo. It was the females grip on the pistol. This is only time I came across this. Most of the time jams are related to magazine problems or shabby hand loads.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

re: malfunction when someone else uses your weapon

loweman165, Drm50,

In the 70s and early 80s I had a custom gun shop, focused primarily on Practical Pistol Combat revolvers and combat comp 1911s. I shot local competition along with handloading 1000 rounds a week .45acp ball (230 grn hard lead rn/6.5 grn Unique). Performance was the best sales tool as folks would come to me after winning a match and ask about my 1911A1 Series 70. Some would then order modifications to their weapons. I made it a point to put 50 rounds thru and shoot a match in public with every sidearm I built, no matter how small the bill.

So this young guy joins the Wednesday night winter league, and everybody knew he was funded by his rich wife. He bought every gun and gizmo at will, shot new box ammo for practice, and never placed in a match. Came to me and said, "Build me a duplicate of your 1911." When I locked it open and handed it to him and strongly suggested he run a box thru he fiercely objected and said, "No, that's exactly what I want, here's $500 up front" and went to the sales counter and bought a new Colt 1911A1 Series 70 and handed it to me.

I gave him exactly what he asked for on that weapon. New National Match barrel and solid bushing, lowered ejection port, 22-lb spring kit, Bomar sights, extended mag release and slide lock, flat mai spring housing checkered, stippled front frame, squared stippled trigger guard, Pachmayr grips (no front web), thinned hammer, extended adjustable match trigger, polished, throated, accurized. Shot 50 thru it for function, grouped 7 inside a nickel at 25 yards, and shot and won the match that night with it in front of him. He was drooling all over to get it in his hands.

After the match I asked if I could demo the weapon and let him shoot it, and the range owner agreed. I gave it to him, stood beside while he loaded and fired the first round, stovepipe. Second round, stovepipe, same for all 7. He says, in front of all the club, "This pos doesn't work and I'm not paying for it."

I took it from him, loaded the same mag, and put 7 rounds into the x so fast the first case hadn't hit the ground before the last round hit the target. Ejected the mag, locked it back and slapped it into his hand, saying "while you're watching TV every night you need to be taking a ten pound bag if sugar in each hand and working those slinky wrists up and down, now I'll take the money."

Everybody in the club saw him pay up.


----------



## $diesel$

I seen that happen to a young lady with a 9mm. I believe they call that "limp wristing" the gun.


----------



## hatteras1

Drm50 said:


> I’m not sure about this. Should a Dad let his sons shoot Glocks? I guess it’s OK if you got nothing better. It’s the thought that counts. You can always tell them someday we will get real guns and you won’t have to be ashamed of your old man. Don’t make a big deal out of it, could scar kids for life. 😂 😂 😂


Don't see why not... Aren't Glocks just a Hi-power Nerf Gun


----------



## ezbite

Drm50 said:


> Several years ago I was at a range with a buddy. I had my Browning HP Comp 9mm that day. Some friends of buddy were there and guy ask me if I would let his wife try my 9mm. Her shooting experience had been 22 & 38 revolvers. She fire one shot with my Browning and it stove piped. I never had this gun stove pipe or jam. I cleared gun and she shot again. Another stove pipe. I cleared gun and ran it empty, no stoppage. The ammo was fresh US GI. Girl shot again and again it stove piped. It was then I figured out it wasn’t the gun, magazine or ammo. It was the females grip on the pistol. This is only time I came across this. Most of the time jams are related to magazine problems or shabby hand loads.


C'MON, you know in this story, your buddy is YOU and you are the GIRL stove piping

its the "it was the females grip on the pistol" that gave it away to me, i actually thought you were talking about bobk at first


----------



## Drm50

Here we go again. The “ your mother wears army boots stuff”. All you can do is by them books and send them to school hoping they will absorb some smarts. The Glock boys are pretty well a lost cause. Them plastic Glock fumes can do lasting damage it the subject keeps sneaking out with the Glocks.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> C'MON, you know in this story, your buddy is YOU and you are the GIRL stove piping
> 
> its the "it was the females grip on the pistol" that gave it away to me, i actually thought you were talking about bobk at first


Na


----------



## hatteras1

Just curious.. What is the cheapest Glocks you can get?? I need some new planer boards.......


----------



## Drm50

Ez would be the one to ask 😂 cheap women, booze and guns. What more could a guy want? Now there is a problem. With rising cost how you going to feed the girl friend and the Glock? Ammo keeps going up and they will give you a Glock with each purchase.😂😂😂


----------



## bobk

Drm50 said:


> Ez would be the one to ask 😂 cheap women, booze and guns. What more could a guy want? Now there is a problem. With rising cost how you going to feed the girl friend and the Glock? Ammo keeps going up and they will give you a Glock with each purchase.😂😂😂


Ez’s girlfriend feeds just fine. She hasn’t changed much.


----------



## loweman165

There isn't one of you old dudes that wouldn't trade 2 1911s for one night with her.


----------



## Drm50

I don’t believe I could handle 15 cent worth of that. I’ve herd of tying pork chops around the neck of ugly girls, so the dogs would play with them. This is a new twist, fat and ugly girls stick a couple Glocks in their pants and the Glock boys are all over them.


----------



## hatteras1

bobk said:


> Ez’s girlfriend feeds just fine. She hasn’t changed much.
> View attachment 467990


----------



## jeff rod builder

That there fellas is plastic surgery


----------



## Lil' Rob

It's been a little quiet here...enjoy the back and forth, playful jabbing at each other from both sides...figured I stir the pot with this little item I came across recently...keep it clean...


----------



## bobk

Looks like the same color as a dirty diaper. Got to be a glock.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> There isn't one of you old dudes that wouldn't trade 2 1911s for one night with her.


So that’s why you only have 1 1911 left. Was she worth it?


----------



## ezbite

That kid is going to great places..


----------



## Drm50

This is extreme case of child abuse. Most likely no father or grandfather to set the kid straight. You can forget the fact poor little booger got short stroked with a low quality fire arm. The chances of a rash caused by plastic on babies bare skin is enormous.


----------



## TOS

boatnut said:


> .
> View attachment 241521





boatnut said:


> .
> View attachment 241521


Yep CZ75. Best gun ever. 9mm and i have the 22 cal conversion kit too.


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> That kid is going to great places..


Yep...poor fellar headed straight to the ER for either that horrendous rash DRM50 is talkin about or a hole in his butt cheeks.


----------



## loweman165

He's clearly online making fun of old 1911 huggers.


----------



## jeff rod builder

Poor kid didn’t even have a chance


----------



## loweman165

In before the ban!
Didn't need anymore BUT figured I can't have too many.


----------



## Bprice1031

Only someone shooting a Glock would need 33 rounds to hit a target. 🤣🤣


----------



## loweman165

^^correction, 33 targets ^^


----------



## hatteras1

Bprice1031 said:


> Only someone shooting a Glock would need 33 rounds to hit a target. 🤣🤣


----------



## jeff rod builder

Maybe they need a 33 round magazine to absorb the recoil?


----------



## bobk

Did you glock fanboys see the body cam footage from the Columbus hospital shooting this week. That’s some glock “perfection” right there. Cop could have got himself killed with that perfection.


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> Did you glock fanboys see the body cam footage from the Columbus hospital shooting this week. That’s some glock “perfection” right there. Cop could have got himself killed with that perfection.


Operator error. Your not one of those Monday morning quarterbacks are you? Should of, would of, could of??


----------



## fastwater

^^^Yea...watching that footage of the pistol jamming and the officer trying to clear the jam in the heat of the moment really sent chills down the ole spine.



loweman165 said:


> Operator error. Your not one of those Monday morning quarterbacks are you? Should of, would of, could of??


Have a few other glock LE 'operator error' sagas for ya documented by department armorers but you prolly wouldn't believe them either.
Fact is...just like anything else mechanical...Glocks fail just like any other pistol.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> Operator error. Your not one of those Monday morning quarterbacks are you? Should of, would of, could of??


Shoulda, woulda, coulda bought a 1911!


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> Shoulda, woulda, coulda bought a 1911!


Most law enforcement agencies won't even let thier officers carry a 1911. Wonder why?????


----------



## fastwater

loweman165 said:


> Most law enforcement agencies won't even let thier officers carry a 1911. *Wonder why?????*


Meeting spec requirements + budget and low bid most often ='s winner winner contract dinner when it comes to spending tax payer $'s.


----------



## hatteras1

I have friends in CDP. They told me they can drop off their firearm and it is serviced (every night) if they choose too. Very possibly an ammo issue...and budget (or lack of)... Just Saying


----------



## loweman165

fastwater said:


> Meeting spec requirements + budget and low bid most often ='s winner winner contract dinner when it comes to spending tax payer $'s.


Nope. None of the above. It's because when they ran, the ridiculous weight of the 1911 pulled thier pants down.


----------



## hatteras1

loweman165 said:


> Nope. None of the above. It's because when they ran, the ridiculous weight of the 1911 pulled thier pants down.


What weighs more.. A 1911, or 10- (33 round clips) so they don't miss


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> Meeting spec requirements + budget and low bid most often ='s winner winner contract dinner when it comes to spending tax payer $'s.


Yep, some of the small town officers that I see in my travels have 1911’s. Departments that don’t have a firearm budget are permitted to pick what they want to carry. Many use the 1911. Smart cops.


----------



## loweman165

hatteras1 said:


> What weighs more.. A 1911, or 10- (33 round clips) so they don't miss


I know you didn't just call it a 33 round "clip".
Ugh, just shows you they'll let even the beginners buy those chunks of steel.


----------



## Drm50

I like to call magazines Clips and stocks grips just to pull the string of the gun expert class. Where I come from magazines have fold outs and stock is what’s grazing on back 40.


----------



## loweman165

Drm50 said:


> I like to call magazines Clips and stocks grips just to pull the string of the gun expert class. Where I come from magazines have fold outs and stock is what’s grazing on back 40.


I'll bet you fellas call a barrel a pipe? Or semi auto "fully automatic "?? That's the language of a certain administration I cannot mention.


----------



## fastwater

Yep...'send a few down the ole pipe'. 
Can also remember when it was forensically correct to refer to a revolver as a pistol....which I still do.


----------



## Drm50

6 pills in the wheel ready to go down the pipe of yer pistol. Might not be right but everyone knew what you were talking about. That’s all that counts. I’ll leave being politically correct to the Glock boys.


----------



## fastwater

Drm50...to be fair...with the invention of the glock..some of the new fangled jargon was a necessity though.
'Spray and pray' comes to mind.


----------



## loweman165

fastwater said:


> Drm50...to be fair...with the invention of the glock..some of the new fangled jargon was a necessity though.
> 'Spray and pray' comes to mind.


Ashland Lake Gun Club has a Police Pistol Course shoot tomorrow at 12. 60 rounds per relay, Open to the public. I kept inviting everyone out to these shoots but you all keep hiding behind your keyboards. Come on out, we'll see about spray and pray.


----------



## fastwater

Make sure you have them new 30 rd'ers cleaned, stoked and ready.


----------



## loweman165

fastwater said:


> Make sure you have them new 30 rd'ers cleaned, stoked and ready.


Can't. Only 6 rounds a MAG. Damn just had a thought, if I only shoot one relay tomorrow that would be more rounds than you talkers put through your safe queens in 5 years.


----------



## Drm50

Where I come from I have to drive about 35mi to club range I belong to. I only belong to it because of NRA sanction for CMP purchases. Here we don’t need any stinking range. We shoot off the porch. I usually shoot something everyday. Lately I have been doing a study on Starlings and the damage they do to bird feeders. It looks like they have been hit with a 45acp. These birds are highly intelligent. They only do their damage when the wife is not home.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> Can't. Only 6 rounds a MAG. Damn just had a thought, if I only shoot one relay tomorrow that would be more rounds than you talkers put through your safe queens in 5 years.


Plenty of shooting around here. I’ve got a range out my front door so it’s tough to justify giving up a whole day to drive that far. Good luck today. Don’t forget your ruger.


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> Plenty of shooting around here. I’ve got a range out my front door so it’s tough to justify giving up a whole day to drive that far. Good luck today. Don’t forget your ruger.


It's also about hanging out with a good group of friends.


----------



## fastwater

Was fortunate and grew up...and much of my adult life as well until about mid 40's was spent as a range rat traveling all over the tri state areas handgun shooting. Enjoyed every minute.
Today, like both DRM50 and Bobk...have my own place to shoot and though I admittedly don't 'sling as much handgun lead'(yep...went there and used one of them old sayins ) as I used to, still try and sling enough to keep that edge...especially with the CCW.
What I'd much rather do today is spend the day playing with the ml'ers rather than shooting modern ammo. Just more enjoyable for me.
Almost as enjoyable as messing with you 'spray and pray' tupperware pistol fellars.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> It's also about hanging out with a good group of friends.


Absolutely, we have a group of guys that get together and shoot. Sometimes it’s just the wife and myself as well. Now when ezbite shows up most people run!


----------



## $diesel$

I can shoot out the back door, but not the front. The township/village line runs right through my rear driveway.
STARLINGS, i hates them critters, as Yosemite Sam use to say. They don't last real long around my feeder. 🙄


----------



## loweman165

Shot fairly well first round. Shot the SR1911 first because I've got more trigger time on it this year. Had my first malfunction in years with any pistol!! Odd one too. The round went halfway into the chamber and stopped. Racked another round and it went right of the chamber and got stuck. Dropped the mag, couldn't move the slide back enough to clear it so I jammed the bullet with my thumb, it went home, put the loose round in the mag and tried it again. To problems after that. Still got all my shots of in the allotted time frame and ended up with 560 out of 600 with 13x. No fun if things go perfect. Not sure what caused it but clearing a malfunction under pressure is good practice. In a rain delay now, Glock 34 next.


----------



## jeff rod builder

Now how many glock fan boys shoot gangsta style


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> Absolutely, we have a group of guys that get together and shoot. Sometimes it’s just the wife and myself as well. Now when ezbite shows up most people run!


sounds like I'm going to have to bring the big boy rifle with me...


----------



## ezbite

my new EDC 30+1


----------



## loweman165

Don't bring that around the jealous crowd here, the massive length and girth of that thing will surely embarrass the hell out of them.


----------



## cueman

ezbite said:


> View attachment 468805
> 
> my new EDC 30+1


If you appendix carry that thing, you'll get alot of attention from the ladies! Lol


----------



## ezbite

cueman said:


> If you appendix carry that thing, you'll get alot of attention from the ladies! Lol


anytime the ladies see my GLOCK it gets a lot of attention..


----------



## Bprice1031

ezbite said:


> anytime the ladies see my GLOCK it gets a lot of attention..



Probably something like this.


----------



## hatteras1

ezbite said:


> View attachment 468805
> 
> my new EDC 30+1


Looks like it oughta have a carbeerater attached somewhere!!


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> anytime the ladies see my GLOCK it gets a lot of attention..


Good thing yours is concealed. I’m not sure you could handle all the laughter from the ladies.


----------



## jeff rod builder

Does that come with a tripod adapter? That thing is a boat anchor and is not balenenced


----------



## loweman165

Not glock related but if any of you milsurp guys haven't been to Axsis Arms in Newark, it's worth a trip. Not many places like it anymore.


----------



## Dovans

been meaning to go there...


----------



## hatteras1




----------



## jeff rod builder

hatteras1 said:


> View attachment 469039


One always need a back up gun


----------



## hatteras1

jeff rod builder said:


> One always need a back up gun


----------



## ironman172

I miss Zanes gun rack , he had some amazing stuff in his personal collection


----------



## jeff rod builder

hatteras1 said:


> View attachment 469138


Now that’s a gun with class and style. I wondering what the trigger pull is rated at


----------



## bobk

jeff rod builder said:


> Now that’s a gun with class and style. I wondering what the trigger pull is rated at


612 lbs.


----------



## loweman165

- YouTube


Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




youtube.com





Class and style.


----------



## ezbite

yep.. perfection!


----------



## bobk

All looks and no skills. Shooting skills that is. Damn you sure are glock stalker Susan.


----------



## Dovans

*Michelle Viscusi* is a National Guard veteran and national champion pistol shooter for Team GLOCK.

She can guard me anytime..


----------



## ezbite

I promised bobk I wouldn’t post this, but he showed me this When he took it outta his gun safe a few weeks ago and I just can’t help myself.. Nice Glock sally..


----------



## jeff rod builder

Ok I give. Where is the trigger?


----------



## ezbite

jeff rod builder said:


> Ok I give. Where is the trigger?


bobk hasnt installed it yet, hes taking his time, told me he wants to be really "PROUD" of his build when its done..


----------



## bobk

Oh please. We all know who the glock fan boys are hear. There is no trigger because Ezbite take it into the shower each night.


----------



## hatteras1

Here we go again...........


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> Oh please. We all know who the glock fan boys are hear. There is no trigger because Ezbite take it into the shower each night.


What does that even mean? Is that like a 1911 thing with you old gals.. ohh let me soap up my 1911 aaaah


----------



## ironman172

.


----------



## hatteras1




----------



## Popspastime

bobk said:


> Oh please. We all know who the glock fan boys are hear. There is no trigger because Ezbite take it into the shower each night.


Nooooooooo now I can't unthink what that picture would look like..


----------



## jeff rod builder

I’ve thought a little more about that pistol if it was a 10mm that may make a yuppie a good deer gun


----------



## Drm50

I did some dealing this AM. Picked up this plastic case, there was something inside it but I didn’t want to touch it. Picked it up with a stick and flipped it into the G-can.


----------



## loweman165

That's a "G" not a "C".


----------



## loweman165

One of you tactic-cool guys here must have bought this at auction today. It'll still never compete with a Glock.
Went for $600 BTW.


----------



## Drm50

That looks like a case of a Fool and his Money are soon parted. A handgun should not be a platform to hang accessories on. Once you start with that bling it’s no longer a handgun. If you want that stuff you would be better off with a carbine. That stuff looks like video gamer stock.


----------



## loweman165

Started off an H&R. They call it a short barrel rifle now.


----------



## $diesel$

Was watching a video on the new military Sig as compared to previous military issue. When the guy came to the glock, he just laughed and tossed it aside.
I'm not in this "ball-bust" but i truely seen that this morning........just say'n.


----------



## loweman165

Let me guess, you were watching youtube?


----------



## bobk

No, it was the military channel.


----------



## $diesel$

Yes, on youtube.


----------



## Drm50

I saw on military channel Glock and others were suing for patent infringements. We’ll see where that goes. The selling point of Glock is the lite weight. Exactly why it didn’t get military contract. Weight is a trade off for durability.


----------



## ezbite

Drm50 said:


> I saw on military channel Glock and others were suing for patent infringements. We’ll see where that goes. The selling point of Glock is the lite weight. Exactly why it didn’t get military contract. Weight is a trade off for durability.


Pssss..


----------



## ezbite




----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> View attachment 470158
> That’s what is known as Photo Shopping. When this poor girl finds she has been victimized, she may take legal action. She can claim damages to her reputation. She has been violated.


----------



## ezbite

$diesel$ said:


> Was watching a video on the new military Sig as compared to previous military issue. When the guy came to the glock, he just laughed and tossed it aside.
> I'm not in this "ball-bust" but i truely seen that this morning........just say'n.


yea... the "guy" "tossed" it... a man would of holstered it..


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 470158


you just keep proving how butt ugly glocks are by having to attach boobs to each ugly glock.


----------



## Bprice1031

ezbite said:


> View attachment 470158


I think those a probably more silicone than plastic.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

Bprice1031 said:


> I think those a probably more silicone than plastic.


the weapon or the padding?


----------



## bobk

Ol' Whiskers said:


> the weapon or the padding?


both, ez said so. He's a plastic/silicone professional.


----------



## bobk

The newest glock gen 56. Ez already ordered one.


----------



## ironman172

bobk said:


> both, ez said so. He's a plastic/silicone professional.


I guess 24 hrs in a blind you learn a lot about someone


----------



## bobk

ironman172 said:


> I guess 24 hrs in a blind you learn a lot about someone


No doubt. I also learned he sleeps all the time.


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> The newest glock gen 56. Ez already ordered one.
> View attachment 470166


Dohohohohohooo


----------



## ezbite

notice that’s not a 1911 chunk of rusty pot metal.


----------



## Drm50

I think we have some serious human trafficking going on. These young ladies being forced to pose with Glocks will be scared for life.


----------



## Bprice1031

ezbite said:


> View attachment 470177
> 
> notice that’s not a 1911 chunk of rusty pot metal.





Drm50 said:


> I think we have some serious human trafficking going on. These young ladies being forced to pose with Glocks will be scared for life.



I didn't even see the gun at first glance.


----------



## Drm50

Beware of this stance. The Glock Fan Boys assume this position just before they draw their piece.


----------



## $diesel$

Hahahaha


----------



## hatteras1




----------



## night vision

According to California Lawmaker David Chui Glocks now come in clam packs.


----------



## loweman165

Nobody said you had to be smart to be a lawmaker.


----------



## jeff rod builder

But is the average glock buyer smart enough to open it on there own


----------



## loweman165

jeff rod builder said:


> But is the average glock buyer smart enough to open it on there own


Glock owners know it's spelled thier NOT there. 
Sorry, had to...


----------



## hatteras1

(Their)


----------



## loweman165

hatteras1 said:


> (Their)


Damn then I misspell it lol.


----------



## hatteras1

YEP


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Glock....THERE IS NO OTHER 57 million military, police and private citizens cannot be wrong.....I made the number up a little


----------



## Drm50

I know how we will settle this, have a Spelling Bee. The 1911 guys against the Glock Fan Boys. We won’t give them any hard ones like “is”.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

Drm50 said:


> I know how we will settle this, have a Spelling Bee. The 1911 guys against the Glock Fan Boys. We won’t give them any hard ones like “is”.


and we wll do the same by not giving you gals "a"


----------



## Popspastime

Can you use "a" in a sentence please?


----------



## loweman165

Popspastime said:


> Can you use "a" in a sentence please?


I can try.
"A" 1911 belongs in "a" nursing home.


----------



## ezbite

I know this won’t interest any of you old farts that carry rusty iron, but it’s for team perfection anyhow..


----------



## ezbite

And that’s perfection....


----------



## $diesel$

Saugeye Tom said:


> Glock....THERE IS NO OTHER 57 million military, police and private citizens cannot be wrong.....I made the number up a little



Neither can, how many million soldiers who carried the 1911's through world war 2 and the Korean conflict, not to mention Vietnam.
No made up numbers here. 🤙


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> Glock....THERE IS NO OTHER 57 million military, police and private citizens cannot be wrong.....I made the number up a little


blah blah blah


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> And that’s perfection....


I see you drank the box of wine again.


----------



## loweman165

$diesel$ said:


> Neither can, how many million soldiers who carried the 1911's through





bobk said:


> blah blah blah


Is that all you got? Hang in there guys, we're winning this debate!


----------



## $diesel$

All i got, brother. Just say'n


----------



## hatteras1

Approximately 3 million 1911's were made just for the Military alone
1911- present... That's (110 years) for you Glock fans

Glock 1982-present............. Do the Math


----------



## ezbite

Please...


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> Is that all you got? Hang in there guys, we're winning this debate!


what debate?


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> what debate?


Figures the old men already forgot what the threads been about...


----------



## ya13ya03

Any of you fellas tell me what this is worth. I'm not a pistol guy at all. Kid at work sold it to me for $400 with 200 fmj and 40 hollow points. Glock 19 gen 4 w/ 4 mags. I don't think it was shot. Has trijicon sights and a stipple job. I was worried the stippling hurts the value but I think I got a good deal.


----------



## loweman165

ya13ya03 said:


> Any of you fellas tell me what this is worth. I'm not a pistol guy at all. Kid at work sold it to me for $400 with 200 fmj and 40 hollow points. Glock 19 gen 4 w/ 4 mags. I don't think it was shot. Has trijicon sights and a stipple job. I was worried the stippling hurts the value but I think I got a good deal.
> View attachment 470589
> View attachment 470590


Not a bad deal. In today's prices the ammo is worth $190. If you look at it that way the gun and mags come in at $210. 
Home stipple jobs in my experience does degrade the value. In my opinion even a professional stipple job hurts the value but that's just me. I'd have picked it up at that price.


----------



## hatteras1




----------



## ezbite

hatteras1 said:


> View attachment 470599


That’s search results, not failure results, those would be nearly zero


----------



## jeff rod builder

__





glock failures - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## loweman165

Guess we can do this all night.








SUNDAY GUNDAY: 7 Heartbreaking 1911 Pistol Fails


These 1911 pistol fails will certainly give you quite the shock.




www.wideopenspaces.com


----------



## ezbite

Here’s one for bobk, eggplant is his favorite..


----------



## loweman165

^^that one's hard to defend. ^^


----------



## bobk

I’d wear a rubber glove if touching that fugly thing too.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> I’d wear a rubber glove if touching that fugly thing too.


Yep...hard tellin where all that recycled plastic came from.


----------



## $diesel$

That,......thing, is absolutely you, EZ.
I even believe your little woman would love that!


----------



## bobk

$diesel$ said:


> That,......thing, is absolutely you, EZ.
> I even believe your little woman would love that!


That pistol is the exact reason he doesn’t have a little woman.


----------



## Drm50

Do it come with batteries, or is it rechargeable?


----------



## Drm50

Big selling point is the vibrator mode. BYOB.


----------



## ezbite

Did another mod...


----------



## ezbite

Still looks better than a 1911


----------



## Drm50

The ultimate in class, the 1911 Commander. You don’t have to be embarrassed anywhere you whip it out. It’s like a work of art in steel. A Glock on the other hand has the class of a lead pipe.


----------



## loweman165

Drm50 said:


> The ultimate in class, the 1911 Commander. You don’t have to be embarrassed anywhere you whip it out. It’s like a work of art in steel. A Glock on the other hand has the class of a lead pipe.
> View attachment 470750


I'll give you this one IF I see some wood grips panels on her. And I don't mean any of those GI plastic jobs.


----------



## Drm50

Ordered Colt checkered walnut with logos. Faux ivory like holding onto a banana.


----------



## loweman165

Drm50 said:


> Ordered Colt checkered walnut with logos. Faux ivory like holding onto a banana.


Post a pic of that when you get them. If there's one thing I like is a mirror like blued finish. Wish all manufacturer's still did it this way instead of cheap coatings.


----------



## hatteras1

ezbite said:


> View attachment 470641
> Here’s one for bobk, eggplant is his favorite..


Bet it comes with a dollhouse


----------



## ezbite

hatteras1 said:


> Bet it comes with a dollhouse


He already has one


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> He already has one


And you were the one hunting out of it.


----------



## hatteras1




----------



## ezbite

stalker


----------



## ezbite

Even miss Arkansas shoots the best.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 471055
> Even miss Arkansas shoots the best.


Holstering your pistol with the slide open. Yep, perfection.


----------



## Drm50

It’s a clear case of Human Trafficking. They have to dope these young ladies up to pose with Glocks. 
Then they extort them with threats to show pictures publicly. It’s a never ending cycle that takes intervention and support of friends and family to break.


----------



## hatteras1

Maybe EZ is just trying to show us that Glocks are for Girls!!!


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> Holstering your pistol with the slide open. Yep, perfection.


Sally sally sally, some ranges require that when you’re not on the firing line and have a pistol in the holster when checking targets.. C’mon man...


----------



## ezbite

clarissa little John.. Easy old 1911 boys, go look at some oatmeal so you don’t have a stroke..


----------



## ironman172

Seems in ez's world it's only women, that sport a glock


----------



## loweman165

ironman172 said:


> Seems in ez's world it's only women, that sport a glock


What do you want him to look at? A dude holding a Glock?


----------



## ezbite

Incase you 1911 old ladies forgot what a man with a mans pistol looked like..


----------



## loweman165

LOL 😆🤣😂^^^


----------



## ezbite

seriously looks like bobk


----------



## loweman165

I just bought the 1911s WW2 replacement. Picking it up tomorrow or Friday from my FFL. Will post a picture.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> Sally sally sally, some ranges require that when you’re not on the firing line and have a pistol in the holster when checking targets.. C’mon man...


Naw


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 471109
> 
> seriously looks like bobk


Rewind


----------



## bobk

hatteras1 said:


> Maybe EZ is just trying to show us that Glocks are for Girls!!!


Bingo!!!


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> Bingo!!!


That’s all you got? And bingo was his nameo.. 😢


----------



## MagicMarker

Guess I’ll swipe it


----------



## Drm50

Here is what Glockers look like after meeting a gentleman with a quality firearm made of steel. Note the 1911 in guy on lefts hand.


----------



## loweman165

^^ clearly a poor photo shop job.^^^


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> Sally sally sally, some ranges require that when you’re not on the firing line and have a pistol in the holster when checking targets.. C’mon man...


I guess those ranges also require anyone shooting a glock to wear body armor in case the plastic explodes.


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> I guess those ranges also require anyone shooting a glock to wear body armor in case the plastic explodes.


No, flying plastic shrapnel only hurts the sissy 1911ers. We're used to it, Bounces right off.


----------



## ezbite

Drm50 said:


> Here is what Glockers look like after meeting a gentleman with a quality firearm made of steel. Note the 1911 in guy on lefts hand.
> View attachment 471118


Also notice how low the left side of his body is compared to his right side... must be a heavy heavy anchor in his left hand... 😂


----------



## ezbite

Nothing truer than the truth..


----------



## loweman165

I thought about another 1911 BUT then I said hey, why not buy the gun they built to replace the 1911 during WW2. The military knew that thing was not much good in combat. It did look nice at the officers BBQ however.


----------



## Drm50

M1 carbine was to issue troops other than infantry so they had a serious weapon that could be used with minimum of training. In the big picture pistols play very small role in combat. Any handgun is a toy against rifles and SMGs.


----------



## loweman165

Drm50 said:


> M1 carbine was to issue troops other than infantry so they had a serious weapon that could be used with minimum of training. In the big picture pistols play very small role in combat. Any handgun is a toy against rifles and SMGs.


( I know, I'm just bust'in tomatoes here)


----------



## hatteras1

ezbite said:


> View attachment 471188
> Nothing truer than the truth..


No one cares to look at family photo's EZ


----------



## ezbite

I’ve been looking for an m1 carbine for years to go with my collection of us military weapons


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> I’ve been looking for an m1 carbine for years to go with my collection of us military weapons


This came from that mass shipment Midway Usa got from Italy a couple months ago. In since early 50s and never rebuild after the war. Way over priced but I had to have it for the collection. So much history in it.


----------



## Drm50

I would like to have all the M1 carbines back, that I had when teenager. Guys bought them from DCM with cheap ammo. When they got done playing with them they were in all used racks. They always did go for more than a 1903. Everyone thinks they need one until they get one. It is better than a handgun for most people. Last 30carbine I had was a Marlin lever gun.


----------



## ezbite

I have a couple 1903’s and I’d gladly trade one for a carbine


----------



## hatteras1

ezbite said:


> I have a couple 1903’s and I’d gladly trade one for a carbine


I have a VCR.... It comes with the cable


----------



## $diesel$

I have an original M1 that was my FIL's during his stint in S.E. Asia during ww2. I also have several clips and original ammo for it. Some of the extra clips are still wrapped in cosmoline paper.
The rifle has an "infantry" stamp, on i believe, the starboard stock and is stamped 1942 on the barrel.
A fella at a gun show in Warren, Ohio told me years ago, that it was the rarest of all the manufacturers and tried like hell to get it from me, but it was obviously not for sale.
I know pretty much nothing about these rifles, so he was probably b.s.ing me.
Maybe you guys might know, it was made by National Postal Meter? if i have that right. I'll have to look and see if i got any pics of it. The gun is like new, and i have fired it several times with recently bought ammo.
Sweet little rifle and i love the way the action feels like it's moving in slow motion.


















Good info there, Mr. loweman, thanx.


----------



## loweman165

Mines a National Postal as well. They were right in the middle of the road when it comes to numbers made. What makes them worth a little more is if thier in thier original war time condition. The one I have has no arsenal stamps so it was never rebuilt aftethe war BUT its hard to say if it has its original parts because no manufacturer made all of thier own. Even new these rifles were a mix of parts from multiple manufacturers.
There is one, Commercial Control, that only made a few so their very rare and also most forged. Irwin Petersons are probably second.
I could go on forever because there's a million things that make them worth or not worth money but at the end of the day it's the story a particular gun that's special like yours.
Mines a '43 receiver with a '43 barrel. Has the push button safely, type ll stock before they upgrade, no bayonet lug and all the parts are first run design. It has no rearsinal stamps. It's PROBABLY close to its original ww2 configuration so to ME that's special. I'm sure I over paid for it like thousands did for these Italian returns but thier getting hard to come by in a pristine ww2 condition. To me it was worth every penny.
By the way, check this site out for info on the carbine, one of the best.




__





The U.S. Caliber .30 Carbines - Site Map


U.S. Carbine Site Map



www.uscarbinecal30.com


----------



## $diesel$

Wow, nice site. When i get some time, i'm going to look at this site very closely.
This gun means a lot to me cuz the wife gave it to me after her father passed.


----------



## loweman165

Bear with me Ez, I know this thread is about the greatness of the almighty Glock HOWEVER after 4 1/5 hours of break down and extensive cleaning then relubing and assembly, I shot my Carbine this evening. Past my expectations. 70 rounds with zero issues between my son and I. Plus for a Carbine it's pretty accurate. 3" group at 100 yards. Barrel must have some life left in it.
Cool to fire that thing the first time and think it could have been 80 years since it was fired last.


----------



## $diesel$

I really like the fact that you have your boy out there with you regardless of what your shoot'n.
Good job, loweman. 🤙


----------



## Drm50

It’s to bad the M1 Carbine doesn’t make the grade at .30cal for Ohio deer legal rifle. It’s no long range rifle but would scuff 90% of the deer shot in this area. I used a M1 Carbine one morning in WVa. The host of camp was fascinated with my Rem #8 Rifle. His grandpa had one. I told him to use it, I had brought a extra rifle. He insisted I use Carbine he boosted from WW2. Later that day, fork buck, 30yd one shot dead. 
I had a Winchester that had the full meal deal done to it by Williams Gunsight Company. It was suppose to be a sales piece. Had mannlicher stock, superb blue job and a Williams scope and mount.
It shot around 3” so not much improvement as far as accuracy. My kids shot a sack full of Ghogs around gardens with it. Loaded with Speer Varmiter 110gr HPs. Problem with such rifles is brass loss.
It’s bad enough on range, in field it’s next to impossible.


----------



## loweman165

Yeah it would be a nice gun for deer out to 50 yards for sure. I'm sure it'd do it at 100 with the right load. I know of some hotter commercial loads being made now but I don't think I'd run them in this. Now for groundhogs, that would be fun.


----------



## loweman165

$diesel$ said:


> I really like the fact that you have your boy out there with you regardless of what your shoot'n.
> Good job, loweman. 🤙


He's 20 now (still think of him as a kid) and he bought some of our surplus collection. He's all about ww2 history. High-school grad gift was a trip to the Bovington tank museum in England. World's largest collection. So He's into probably more than I am and the reason for my continued collecting. They'll all be his and he's brothers some day.


----------



## loweman165

Now to get back into the spirit of this thread, there isn't one person here that doesn't think THIS would have been a winning combination back in 1943!


----------



## Drm50

Let’s not get side tracked, Glocks still Suck. If they had them in 43 you wouldn’t be buying them from CMP. ( that rhymes) They would have turned to sheep snot by now.


----------



## ezbite

Drm50 said:


> Let’s not get side tracked, Glocks still Suck. If they had them in 43 you wouldn’t be buying them from CMP. ( that rhymes) They would have turned to sheep snot by now.


Turned to sheep snot" ???what are we back in 1911


----------



## Drm50

Yea, sheep snot, you know what happens to Twister Tails when they get in a compartment with a plug? The chemical reaction that occurs when you don’t open the tackle box for a couple years. Everything is a gooey mess.


----------



## $diesel$

loweman165 said:


> He's 20 now (still think of him as a kid) and he bought some of our surplus collection. He's all about ww2 history. High-school grad gift was a trip to the Bovington tank museum in England. World's largest collection. So He's into probably more than I am and the reason for my continued collecting. They'll all be his and he's brothers some day.


That's still good you spend time shooting together. 20 is still an impressionable age, i think.
My son is 43 and i still call him my boy......lol


----------



## ezbite

What shotgun?


----------



## loweman165

Ezbite, you might want to post a warning or something before posting anymore pictures like this. You keep on surprising some of the guys on this thread with such pictures and your gonna stop a heart sooner or later.


----------



## hatteras1

loweman165 said:


> Ezbite, you might want to post a warning or something before posting anymore pictures like this. You keep on surprising some of the guys on this thread with such pictures and your gonna stop a heart sooner or later.


Where do you buy all those pics EZ??


----------



## ezbite

Traded a lawn mower for this sweet 1911 it’s even got a GRIP safety oooh


----------



## ezbite

hatteras1 said:


> Where do you buy all those pics EZ??


They pose for free when they see my GLOCK..


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> View attachment 471463
> 
> Traded a lawn mower for this sweet 1911 it’s even got a GRIP safety oooh


Damn!! Now that's the nicest one I've seen.


----------



## hatteras1

ezbite said:


> View attachment 471463
> 
> Traded a lawn mower for this sweet 1911 it’s even got a GRIP safety oooh


What kind of Weedeater was it??


----------



## ezbite

Yep I want one..


----------



## Dovans

You want a Hellcat or you want the Grips? Also what is on the front of the barrel? I have a Hellcat and its very nice carry. I do not have the optics though.


----------



## ezbite

coyote..


----------



## joebertin

It appears that color doesn't matter with a Glock...


----------



## ezbite

joebertin said:


> It appears that color doesn't matter with a Glock...


Why??


----------



## ezbite

yar..


----------



## loweman165

Ezbite, this day and age we absolutely can not be so one sided! We MUST include everyone or feelings get hurt! That being said:


----------



## ezbite

Lookie here another fine 1911 clone


----------



## ezbite

Just a chew toy


----------



## Drm50

If Fido chews on that 1911 very long he won’t be able to do anything to a Glock, except gum and slobber on it. He will wear his teeth down to nubs on a fine all steel firearm.


----------



## fastwater

^^^Yep...best order a set of dentures for that pup...


----------



## ezbite

The new brushless Glock


----------



## TomC

Whats the red metal mag extension? Who makes it?


----------



## ezbite




----------



## hatteras1

"Scraping the bottom of the barrel I see"...... Here's something for ya
Big Lots: Weekly Ad


----------



## jeff rod builder

Here is the latest glock I’m sure there is a line for ithttps://www.popularairsoft.com/sites/default/files/inline-images/culper_block19_02.jpg


----------



## ezbite

Lookie here, I can get a pallet of natty light or a 1911.. id rather have the beer


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> Lookie here, I can get a pallet of natty light or a 1911.. id rather have the beer


That makes perfect sense to me. Glocks and cheap brew go together like bread & butter. In more formal settings a fine wine like Ripple will do.


----------



## ezbite

What a full size 1911 looks like in the hand of a GLOCK man..


----------



## Drm50

I


ezbite said:


> What a full size 1911 looks like in the hand of a GLOCK man..
> View attachment 473074


It just goes to show you how cheap brew affects your vision. Most 1911 guys drink real beer like Rolling Rock. This is one of your premium beers made from pure mountain spring water. Not that swill made from the water they wash out long necks from name brand suds.


----------



## hatteras1

Save the pallets, they're made with better material than your Gluck.......


----------



## Drm50

Even the Hood Rats drink Colt 45, Malt Liquor. It do have side effects. Studies show this is the reason they hold their Glocks sideways when robbing Liquor Stores.


----------



## ironman172

Molson XXX is my preferred , when I actually drink a beer or 2 ..... not any of that watered down piss water


----------



## TM-1

Do they still make Rolling Rock? Haven't had one of them in 30 to 40 years.


----------



## $diesel$

I drank the rock for 25 years, back in the day. Just had one last week and it tasted completely different, too smooth and common.


----------



## Drm50

I think Budweiser bought Rolling Rock. I don’t know if it’s still brewed in Latrobe, Pa. The taste of it did change.


----------



## hatteras1

Who remembers??....Still available, Cincinnati Ohio


----------



## Drm50

hatteras1 said:


> Who remembers??
> View attachment 473118


The owner of bar I used to frequent gave me a Little King on the house when they came out. I drank them a couple nights until barmaids rebelled. I was wearing them out running from cooler to cash register. I remember in High School we use to drink Duke Ales, 15 cents.


----------



## TM-1

Definitely remember the Little Kings. Didn't the caps say Cincinnati's Finest.


----------



## hatteras1

I may be at Riverfront this fall and will stock up If I'm there


----------



## Dovans

I've been in the mood for some Little Kings.


----------



## hatteras1

Drm50 said:


> The owner of bar I used to frequent gave me a Little King on the house when they came out. I drank them a couple nights until barmaids rebelled. I was wearing them out running from cooler to cash register. I remember in High School we use to drink Duke Ales, 15 cents.


......Yea, 2 sips and I need another. We Just bought it by the case's
Irony.. Just got an email from Riverbend Music Center... Too funny


----------



## ezbite

Found Drm50 secret 1911


----------



## hatteras1

Don't even want to know.........


----------



## Drm50

That’s the one I reserve for use on the Glock Fan Boys. They are always going south when they run into a 1911 guy. Don’t need sights, it’s the Rambutt model.


----------



## ezbite




----------



## Drm50

More dirty pool, EZ knows I got circulation problems and if I get “excited” I might pass out.


----------



## hatteras1




----------



## ezbite

hatteras1 said:


> View attachment 473714
> 
> View attachment 473715
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta suck being a hater all the time 😂


----------



## hatteras1

Will trade used Atari for a Gluck with ammo
Please include picture of ammo


----------



## jeff rod builder

What games come with the Atari and do the controllers still work?


----------



## hatteras1

jeff rod builder said:


> What games come with the Atari and do the controllers still work?


......Nope


----------



## ezbite

Lea says..


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> Lea says..
> View attachment 475573


Lea says “ I’d trade both these plastic pistols for one Colt 1911, made from real American steel.
The kind men carry that don’t snivel about a few ozs of weight.


----------



## loweman165

Drm50 said:


> Lea says “ I’d trade both these plastic pistols for one Colt 1911, made from real American steel.
> The kind men carry that don’t snivel about a few ozs of weight.


Unfortunately Colt can't turn a profit and seems to enjoy filling bankruptcy. Glock on the other hand 🤑


----------



## hatteras1

Drm50 said:


> Lea says “ I’d trade both these plastic pistols for one Colt 1911, made from real American steel.
> The kind men carry that don’t snivel about a few ozs of weight.


When's the last time you read this on a label??.......(Made from real American Plastic.)


----------



## Drm50

Man, we are in trouble if we ever have to go to war with the plastic pistol generation. What they gonna do when they have to hump 45lb pack, water, ammo and rifle. Cry babies.


----------



## 9Left

Saugeye Tom said:


> 2 of the best
> View attachment 248371


Way to protect the environment tom! Carrying plastic and driving aluminum!


----------



## hatteras1

Field testing...... The New GLOCK Fishing Lure


----------



## jeff rod builder

So what did they catch? And are the using plastic hooks?


----------



## loweman165

jeff rod builder said:


> So what did they catch? And are the using plastic hooks?


They limited out on jealousy. Courtesy of our resident 1911 crowd.


----------



## NEOHIO25

If it's good enough for Gunny, then it's good enough for me.


----------



## fastwater

NEOHIO25 said:


> If it's good enough for Gunny, then it's good enough for me.


You must be talkin about Brian"Gunny" Zins:


----------



## NEOHIO25

fastwater said:


> You must be talkin about Brian"Gunny" Zins:
> View attachment 476878


Was referring to R. Lee Ermey but yeah, him too lol


----------



## Drm50

fastwater said:


> You must be talkin about Brian"Gunny" Zins:
> View attachment 476878


Look close, that ain’t a Glock in his paws.


----------



## loweman165

Drm50 said:


> Look close, that ain’t a Glock in his paws.


What's his other hand covering? His junk because of the inevitable malfunction and most likely flying of shrapnel from the "fine" 1911 pistola?


----------



## fastwater

Drm50 said:


> Look close, that ain’t a Glock in his paws.


I know...and what he's got in his hand I believe he won about 12 National Championships with.
Try tellin that 'Gunny' a 1911 isn't accurate and won't run right.


----------



## Drm50

loweman165 said:


> What's his other hand covering? His junk because of the inevitable malfunction and most likely flying of shrapnel from the "fine" 1911 pistola?


What he is trying to get across is his gun, 1911 is for fighting - the other is for fun.


----------



## fastwater

DP


----------



## fastwater

loweman165 said:


> *What's his other hand covering? His junk* *because* of the inevitable malfunction and most likely flying of shrapnel from the "fine" 1911 pistola?


...prolly a guy in the next lane shootin one of them plastic hand grenades.

There...fixed it for ya.


----------



## hatteras1

Hey EZ.... What color is your cat??


----------



## Drm50

ARful quite over here in Glocksville! Hope you boys ainted been in unventilated area and passed out from plastic vapors. Open them windows up and get some air moving. Prolonged exposure can cause brain damage.


----------



## hatteras1

Has been kinda quiet................


----------



## loweman165

hatteras1 said:


> Has been kinda quiet................
> 
> View attachment 477293


Cool idea on the fire extinguisher, that way when I light up someone's a$$ with it I can put out the flames.


----------



## ezbite

Still can’t hit anything with it


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> Still can’t hit anything with it


Where you been EZ? was worried about you. Though they would find you curled up behind a Taco Bell overcome by plastic vapors.


----------



## ezbite

Drm50 said:


> Where you been EZ? was worried about you. Though they would find you curled up behind a Taco Bell overcome by plastic vapors.


just working a lot, saving up for a monkey..


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> just working a lot, saving up for a monkey..


Yer wasting your time. Herd Uncle Joe is going to give out free monkeys.


----------



## hatteras1

ezbite said:


> just working a lot, saving up for a monkey..


Target has em.... 15.99
It's Plastic...and it glows too!!


----------



## Drm50

I don’t even want to know what EZ and Glock Fan Boys are doing with their monkeys. 😂😂


----------



## jeff rod builder

If we new what they would do with their monkeys most of us would need therapy


----------



## Drm50

jeff rod builder said:


> If we new what they would do with their monkeys most of us would need therapy


This is a prime example of where the “ don’t ask, don’t tell “ policy is wise. 😂 😂😂😂😂


----------



## ezbite

no I didn’t forget about you my love 😂


----------



## loweman165

^^ wherever she's at I'm guessing its cold^^


----------



## ezbite

Even Michelle likes to load up my GLOCK..


----------



## Popspastime

So this weapon is concidered a womans pistol. I got it now.  A girly gun.. Seems we been saying that all along.


----------



## Drm50

OK, OK, after viewing these last two pictures I’m convinced there is enough circumstantial evidence that Monkey Abuse is taking place. We must notify PETA to investigate the Glocksters. There is more I could say on the subject but we will wait till investigation is completed.


----------



## fastwater

Drm50 said:


> OK, OK, after viewing these last two pictures I’m convinced there is enough circumstantial evidence that Monkey Abuse is taking place. We must notify PETA to investigate the Glocksters. There is more I could say on the subject but we will wait till investigation is completed.


Agree!
After looking closely at the sad expression on the woman's face in the last pic., it's very evident that she is being forced to load those mags. against her will.
You can almost sense what she is thinking...
"it's soooo painful to be forced to load these Gluck mags when I would feel all warm and fuzzy inside and gladly load 1911 mags".


----------



## Drm50

Investigators have talked to ma monkey. They are now sure she is not involved in monkey trafficking.
Agent said ma monkey was shocked and appalled at the accusations of monkey abuse at the hands of the Glock fan Boys. The authorities say case is far from over.


----------



## $diesel$

That looks a lot like my x-wife


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

ouch!


----------



## ezbite

here kitty kitty


----------



## Drm50

Glock Club House raided this weekend. No arrests made but Miss Monkey was found. She is being questioned but so far nothing incriminating has turned up. Some think she is suffering from Stockholm Syndrome and won’t rat out the guilty parties.


----------



## Bprice1031

ezbite said:


> View attachment 479477
> 
> 
> here kitty kitty


What the he// is that and why would you buy something that looked like that?


----------



## jeff rod builder

That thing is only interested in young guys that don’t know better


----------



## loweman165

All you 1911 nuts had to do is post this picture and I'd have been speechless:








God Dang it's purdy!!


----------



## joebertin

It's great, but you need to get one of Ez's girls to pose with it. Even better.


----------



## Drm50

Well the accusations of monkey abuse in the Glock Fan Boy Club have went cold. Pa monkey had a case of red butt over the inaction of authorities. Pa is threatening to go after the perpetrators himself.
That ain’t no Glock in his paws.


----------



## 9Left

ezbite said:


> View attachment 478943
> 
> no I didn’t forget about you my love 😂


Lotta plastic in that pic....


----------



## ezbite

Just in case any of you 1911 ladies want to get me a Christmas gift.. I’d like mine in black perfection..


----------



## jeff rod builder

You should give the other colors a chance. That’s racist. Lol


----------



## Popspastime

All recycled items are black, especially in poloyfart.


----------



## Drm50

joebertin said:


> It's great, but you need to get one of Ez's girls to pose with it. Even better.


Ezee’s girls would pose with a 1911 for free, when they find out he’s squirreling all his money away for a monkey.


----------



## ezbite

Accurate out to 1700 yards..


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> View attachment 480261
> 
> Accurate out to 1700 yards..


Ezee, do that rig come with an ankle holster?


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## ironman172




----------



## ezbite

ironman172 said:


> View attachment 480472


That anchor could hold a battleship


----------



## ezbite

Look at that gay thing on the top right, something bobk would carry for sure..


----------



## ironman172

Got a couple similar items.... to each their own , what's in your safes ..... putting on target is what counts no matter the tool


----------



## ezbite

He said TOOL 😂


----------



## ironman172

Ok weapon..... like tools made and used for different things.....


----------



## Drm50

Just because it’s the Christmas Season and I’m feeling generous with give you Glock Fans a chance to feast your eyes on ultimate class in firearms.


----------



## cueman

Drm50 said:


> Just because it’s the Christmas Season and I’m feeling generous with give you Glock Fans a chance to feast your eyes on ultimate class in firearms.
> View attachment 480622
> View attachment 480623


That's some good old American steel right there!


----------



## bobk

ironman172 said:


> Got a couple similar items.... to each their own , what's in your safes ..... putting on target is what counts no matter the tool


There’s no doubt Ironman. He is a special kind of tool.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> Look at that gay thing on the top right, something bobk would carry for sure..
> View attachment 480616
> View attachment 480616


This coming from the “person” that rides a walk through electric bike. Heck, I bet you even have a basket on the front of it. Right on Gaylord.


----------



## ezbite

the basket is on the back sally...


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> View attachment 480748
> 
> 
> the basket is on the back sally...


Work a couple extra shifts and you can buy a set of streamers and a bell.😂


----------



## jeff rod builder




----------



## ironman172

Drm50 said:


> Work a couple extra shifts and you can buy a set of streamers and a bell.😂


Cloths pin and some playing cards , no over time needed
I'd have to up grade the seat for sure..... wonder if it would get up my hill ..... that might be for flat ground mainly


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 480748
> 
> 
> the basket is on the back sally...


So the battery is between your legs? That makes perfect sense. No mud or blood on that toy. You must sleep with it.


----------



## Drm50

The electro-magnetic field will end the gene pool.


----------



## ironman172

No fenders , good luck with that on the damp/wet trails


----------



## ezbite

ironman172 said:


> No fenders , good luck with that on the damp/wet trails


i like it muddy and i aint afraid to get dirty like you 1911 gals..


----------



## One guy and a boat

jeff rod builder said:


> View attachment 480756


That was funny.

Kip


----------



## ezbite

Or a 1911


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## ezbite

You old rusty boys can’t stop the THiNG.. see if you can find where I carry my G43, bet ya can’t


----------



## cincinnati

ezbite said:


> View attachment 480791
> 
> You old rusty boys can’t stop the THiNG.. see if you can find where I carry my G43, bet ya can’t


I’ll cut you a little slack if you want to brag about your plastic gun, but a battery-powered bike??
😂


----------



## ezbite

cincinnati said:


> I’ll cut you a little slack if you want to brag about your plastic gun, but a battery-powered bike??
> 😂


Haters gonna hate, I bet you like those old rusty dumbbell guns too


----------



## loweman165

Im trying to come to Ezbites defense but I've been stricken down with the Vid. Repel the haters Ez!!


----------



## cincinnati

ezbite said:


> Haters gonna hate, I bet you like those old rusty dumbbell guns too


I prefer rusty old dumbbell guns, but I don't hate Glocks. I even own ONE & find it dead reliable, easy to shoot but not very








accurate for me. (Terrible sights.)

But that battery powered bike sucks.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> Im trying to come to Ezbites defense but I've been stricken down with the Vid. Repel the haters Ez!!


Speedy recovery for ya.


----------



## ezbite

cincinnati said:


> I prefer rusty old dumbbell guns, but I don't hate Glocks. I even own ONE & find it dead reliable, easy to shoot but not very
> View attachment 480818
> 
> accurate for me. (Terrible sights.)
> 
> But that battery powered bike sucks.


No it doesn’t, that skinny bike seat you have there does. I know I rode one to for about 30 years..


----------



## cincinnati

ezbite said:


> No it doesn’t, that skinny ass bike seat you have there does. I know I rode one to for about 30 years..


Whatever doesn't kill you, only makes you stronger! Wife rides a seat like yours....  

Happy New Year, ez!


----------



## ezbite




----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> It should be a “Lucky New Year”. I appreciate the sentiment but if you run Glocks you will need luck to survive another year. 😂 😂
> View attachment 480930


----------



## ezbite

That ain’t no 1911 rusty steel


----------



## Drm50

Talk about a boat anchor. If you fall in the creek with that rig you will drown.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## ironman172

Drm50 said:


> Talk about a boat anchor. If you fall in the creek with that rig you will drown.


This is a boat anchor hurts my neck still hunting with it one time ..... it stays at home now..... it would get the job done for sure on bambi
Use to go as my backup, till this year when I picked up the 350 legend


----------



## jeff rod builder

ezbite said:


> View attachment 481071
> 
> That ain’t no 1911 rusty steel


We’re is the fork knife and spoons and screw driver to make it a Swiss Army knife?
Oh and suppressor


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## ezbite

That’s not a 1911 she’s hiding in that jacket..


----------



## dcool

ezbite said:


> View attachment 481859
> 
> That’s not a 1911 she’s hiding in that jacket..


What jacket?


----------



## loweman165

Got milk?


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> View attachment 481859
> 
> That’s not a 1911 she’s hiding in that jacket..


Dirty Pool


----------



## Popspastime

Thats for sure... It's 2 - 45's..


----------



## ezbite

More 1911 than GLOCK


----------



## ezbite




----------



## Drm50

Oh, Yes! I can see why the Glock Fan Boys jump right on that one. Read fine print, sound and VIBRATION! I just got back from Pitts. I wasn’t allowed anything but water for tests. Just started on a pot of coffee and back on my game. 
Passed pressure tests with flying colors. Ezee shooting dirty pool trying to wipe out opposition. Posting those pictures to mess with my pressure. Diabolical attempt to divert blood flow and cause me to black out.


----------



## loweman165

Drm50 is busy trying to figure out how many of those ancient Wheelies he's gonna have to trade for one of those bad boys.


----------



## Bprice1031

ezbite said:


> View attachment 481859
> 
> That’s not a 1911 she’s hiding in that jacket..


I never saw a gun in the picture. 🤔🤔


----------



## Drm50

I won’t have to trade anything for a pair of those. Down here in the hills we just grin them into the sack.


----------



## Moo Juice

I think it's sad really. Obviously, she was suffering from a inferiority complex that she thought could be fixed by turning to synthetic compounds to boost her inadequate feelings. Fact of the matter is, you can't improve on that which was created perfectly the first time.


----------



## fastwater

Moo Juice said:


> I think it's sad really. Obviously, she was suffering from a inferiority complex that she thought could be fixed by turning to synthetic compounds to boost her inadequate feelings. Fact of the matter is, you can't improve on that which was created perfectly the first time.


Yep...from lips to hips...and apparently ponytail to pockets...poor girl has become a 'plastic addict' for sure.


----------



## Tony Bologna




----------



## ezbite

Correct..


----------



## Drm50

One good thing about a Glock, nobody is going to beat you up and take from you. They will feel sorry and maybe give you a few bucks or a Hi-Point.


----------



## loweman165

I didn't need it but a co-worker need money and it's NIB. I also remembered you can NEVER have too many of the very best pistols ever made by the the most highly advanced Pistol manufacturer in history.


----------



## jeff rod builder

loweman165 said:


> I didn't need it but a co-worker need money and it's NIB. I also remembered you can NEVER have too many of the very best pistols ever made by the the most highly advanced Pistol manufacturer in history.
> View attachment 482619


Ugh so we’re the 1911?


----------



## Drm50

loweman165 said:


> I didn't need it but a co-worker need money and it's NIB. I also remembered you can NEVER have too many of the very best pistols ever made by the the most highly advanced Pistol manufacturer in history.
> Poor guy probably took a beating on that one. Maybe for the best. When he gets back on his feet maybe he can get into a Hi-Point.
> View attachment 482619


----------



## Harry1959

Hmmm didn’t realize that Glock is more advanced than John Moses Browning was.


----------



## Drm50

Harry1959 said:


> Hmmm didn’t realize that Glock is more advanced than John Moses Browning was.


It’s the vapors from the plastic that causes this “plastic pistol syndrome “. Very hard to cure. Many times they relapse and are found sniffing Fischer Price Toys, to get a high. Sad but true.


----------



## ASJ

I have nothing against big, square, plastic guns but I carry 1911's.


----------



## cincinnati

Is there any re-sale value in a Glock? (Other than to ez, of course!). 😉


----------



## loweman165

Oh by the way, if you don't like this Glock you might by anti-American too.


----------



## ezbite

Harry1959 said:


> Hmmm didn’t realize that Glock is more advanced than John Moses Browning was.


Now you do...


----------



## ezbite

ASJ said:


> I have nothing against big, square, plastic guns but I carry 1911's.


So you walk with a limp?


----------



## ASJ

ezbite said:


> So you walk with a limp?


The trick is shooting the bad guys toes. I mean, if you need 17 rounds it's probably a practice problem.


----------



## fastwater

cincinnati said:


> Is there any re-sale value in a Glock? (Other than to ez, of course!). 😉


Depends on what recycled plastic is going for at the scrap yard.


----------



## ezbite

Fastwaters sweet 1911 😂


----------



## fastwater

Lol...nah...that's a Glock in drag.
Better known as a 'glock starter kit'


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> View attachment 482801
> 
> Fastwaters sweet 1911 😂


Shhhh Don't tell him, it takes a very trained, experienced eye to tell the difference between a Highpoint and a 1911. Don't break his heart.


----------



## fastwater

loweman165 said:


> Shhhh Don't tell him, it takes a very trained, experienced eye to tell the difference between a Highpoint and a 1911. Don't break his heart.


It's not nice to pull tricks on an old blind guy.


----------



## loweman165

fastwater said:


> It's not nice to pull tricks on an old blind guy.
> https://www.google.com/url?q=[URL]h...QtwJ6BAgMEAE&usg=AOvVaw33WU1gHatN35TKjVlnH5Kz[/URL]


Much like the 1911 the link won't load properly.


----------



## fastwater




----------



## ezbite

Nickel plated sissy pistol = 1911


----------



## Popspastime

ezbite said:


> Spoken by a guy who chases ghosts with a sweeper..
> View attachment 482909
> 
> Nickel plated sissy pistol = 1911


----------



## Drm50

Don’t say anything to rile up the Glock Fan Boys. Their President is on the way at the head of the







pack.


----------



## $diesel$

^ ^ ^

Hahahahaha.....too, funny


----------



## Drm50

Awful quiet over here in Glockville. The president of club was seen sneaking away hoping to not run into a citizen toting a real American made firearm made of steel. Just to mention a few, 1911, 1911, 1911…..ect. Nuff Said.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## ezbite

It’s ok to stare..


----------



## fastwater

The resemblance is uncanny...


----------



## ezbite

Missy is packin’ again.. a GLOCK of course


----------



## ezbite

She just sent me this photo from a CCF class..


----------



## ezbite

She’s at it again


----------



## Drm50

Come on Eze, do some text. I got a quart of coffee down my neck. Got to have something to work with.


----------



## bobk

Drm50 said:


> Come on Eze, do some text. I got a quart of coffee down my neck. Got to have something to work with.


Silicone and plastic is all you get to work with.


----------



## jeff rod builder

She just does not look satisfied with it


----------



## bobk

jeff rod builder said:


> She just does not look satisfied with it


How could she be. Stalker ez won’t leave her alone.


----------



## hatteras1




----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> Silicone and plastic is all you get to work with.


HEY.... lookie here OLD RUSTY has risen😩


----------



## ezbite

jeff rod builder said:


> She just does not look satisfied with it


Psssss.... she looks extremely satisfied and excited to be holding a big GLOCK


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> How could she be. Stalker ez won’t leave her alone.



I can’t help it they keep sending me these pictures, don’t be jealous sally.


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> I can’t help it they keep sending me these pictures, don’t be jealous sally.


They only get jealous because the only pics they get are of other old men holding their outdated 1911. Try being a little more understanding.😁


----------



## loweman165

Incase the Glocks advanced technology is too mysterious and scary for the older folks. This animation might calm some of your fears.


----------



## ezbite

That’s a GREAT video


----------



## hatteras1

ezbite said:


> That’s a GREAT video


You need to get out more often!


----------



## Drm50

Squeezing out another Glock.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> I can’t help it they keep sending me these pictures, don’t be jealous sally.


Not jealous at all. Got all I need at home and hers are real just like the 1911.


----------



## Drm50

Good news for the Glock Fanboys. Due to popular request for a more compact Glock, the R&D engineers are hard at work. They have a working prototype as we speak. They hope to have it on the market soon. Soon as they get the worms out of production staff.


----------



## jmsgryk008

Saugeye Tom said:


> what a organizem
> View attachment 241539


Saugeye, what do you like for C&C of your Glock 43x?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

jmsgryk008 said:


> Saugeye, what do you like for C&C of your Glock 43x?


Owb. Sas holsters..kydex


----------



## ezbite

Drm50 said:


> Good news for the Glock Fanboys. Due to popular request for a more compact Glock, the R&D engineers are hard at work. They have a working prototype as we speak. They hope to have it on the market soon. Soon as they get the worms out of production staff.
> View attachment 484155


Lol 😂 I know a lot of effort went into this.. kinda like bobk trying to load that whole 7 round mag..


----------



## berkshirepresident

ezbite said:


> View attachment 483650
> 
> She just sent me this photo from a CCF class..


I'm not into Glocks or fake Ta-Tas......but that picture on the left with her in the glasses is VERY impressive.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> Lol 😂 I know a lot of effort went into this.. kinda like bobk trying to load that whole 7 round mag..


I just load one round. Wife does the rest.


----------



## bobk

Happy International Woman’s day. Ezbite.


----------



## ezbite

Lookie there.. GLOCK even flies you around the world... 1911’s anchor the boat. Hahahahahaha





__





GLOCK Aviation - Fly Global


GLOCK Aviation - Fly Global ✈ Charter your private jet now!




www.glock-aviation.at


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> Happy International Woman’s day. Ezbite.


right back at you sally.. and trickle water too


----------



## Drm50

Remember EZees old flame, the Thing that Ate Cleveland, load her on that chopper and watch the props burn on lift off.    That’s why Ezee is working all that overtime, to pay feed bill.


----------



## berkshirepresident

Some pictures scar you for life.......


----------



## berkshirepresident

ezbite said:


> View attachment 484546
> 
> Lookie there.. GLOCK even 92flies you around the world... 1911’s anchor the boat. Hahahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLOCK Aviation - Fly Global
> 
> 
> GLOCK Aviation - Fly Global ✈ Charter your private jet now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.glock-aviation.at


ESPN 8....The Ocho....is reporting that she was flying from Austria to Italy....and then to Tennessee....to get a proper Beretta 92.


----------



## ezbite

there goes that GLOCK reliability, right down the drain...


----------



## jeff rod builder

Drm50 said:


> Remember EZees old flame, the Thing that Ate Cleveland, load her on that chopper and watch the props burn on lift off.    That’s why Ezee is working all that overtime, to pay feed bill.
> View attachment 484567


Was this picture taken without glock glasses? Or is it after the glock helicopter ride?


----------



## hatteras1

ezbite said:


> View attachment 484546
> 
> Lookie there.. GLOCK even flies you around the world... 1911’s anchor the boat. Hahahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLOCK Aviation - Fly Global
> 
> 
> GLOCK Aviation - Fly Global ✈ Charter your private jet now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.glock-aviation.at


Right about now, they should be playing that James Bond Theme Song!!


----------



## hatteras1

berkshirepresident said:


> Some pictures scar you for life.......


Can't unsee that image


----------



## bobk

Drm50 said:


> Remember EZees old flame, the Thing that Ate Cleveland, load her on that chopper and watch the props burn on lift off.    That’s why Ezee is working all that overtime, to pay feed bill.
> View attachment 484567


Lmao, I know he was with her last week. Sent me a text wanted to know where the next Golden Corral was. 


ezbite said:


> View attachment 484573
> 
> 
> there goes that GLOCK reliability, right down the drain...


Why? It says glock so it’s got to be good. Right?


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> Why? It says glock so it’s got to be good. Right?


because it says 1911 and that’s bad BAD!! A jammer special..


----------



## berkshirepresident

Sure looks that helicopter is made out of metal.....FWIW.
Oh....the irony.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> because it says 1911 and that’s bad BAD!! A jammer special..


How’s the Tito’s?


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> How’s the Tito’s?


It’s a few steps above the crap you drink sally..


----------



## Drm50

The caption for this picture: You should not have brought a Glock to a Gunfight.


----------



## berkshirepresident

Between the girl, the gun, the leather pants, and the car in the background....that's one hell of a picture!


----------



## loweman165

I don't know what stinks worse, the pistol she's holding or what's gotta be going on under leather pants.


----------



## Drm50

Well here’s one with some cross ventilation for those who worry about trivia.


----------



## fastwater

Drm50 said:


> Well here’s one with some cross ventilation for those who worry about trivia.
> View attachment 484682


And I believe every bit of that is real.


----------



## bobk

berkshirepresident said:


> Between the girl, the gun, the leather pants, and the car in the background....that's one hell of a picture!


Yep, all steel and real in that picture. No plastic or silicone was involved in the making of that picture.


----------



## berkshirepresident

bobk said:


> Yep, all steel and real in that picture. No plastic or silicone was involved in the making of that picture.


'Merica!!!


----------



## ezbite

one for your morning coffee


----------



## Drm50

The Glock Fanboy President , trying to skip town after they lost the rumble with the Hi-Point Gang.


----------



## bobk

Drm50 said:


> The Glock Fanboy President , trying to skip town after they lost the rumble with the Hi-Point Gang.
> View attachment 484838


Looks like ez had his thumb in the wrong place.


----------



## jeff rod builder

Yep that just happened


----------



## Drm50

Two more happy members of Glock Fan Boys, just received their membership cards. Entitles them to all special privileges of a certified member.


----------



## ezbite

jeff rod builder said:


> View attachment 484920
> Yep that just happened


talk about a FAKE photo, if that poor thing was really holding up those anchors she’d have to have a beer gut and facial hair like a goood old 1911 gal...


----------



## hatteras1

ezbite said:


> talk about a FAKE photo, if that poor thing was really holding up those anchors she’d have to have a beer gut and facial hair like a goood old 1911 gal...


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> about as powerful as a 1911 .45 too





ezbite said:


> talk about a FAKE photo, if that poor thing was really holding up those anchors she’d have to have a beer gut and facial hair like a goood old 1911 gal...


You realize Denise will be putting a severe ass whooping on you for that comment. I’m showing her now. What weekend you coming down?


----------



## Drm50

The new Glock Fan Boys are on the way to National headquarters where they will be sworn







in and take the pledge. They want to get there early for the cocktail hour so they are leaving now. Festivities start July 15th.


----------



## ezbite

the most reliable watch on the planet


----------



## Drm50

Us 1911 guys don’t need no stinking fancy watch.


----------



## hatteras1

Yep... I remember my first Timex


----------



## berkshirepresident

ezbite said:


> View attachment 485100
> 
> 
> the most reliable watch on the planet


Looks like a Swatch Watch from the 1980s.
Did you also get a McDLT with that?


----------



## ezbite

berkshirepresident said:


> Looks like a Swatch Watch from the 1980s.
> Did you also get a McDLT with that?


you and bobk have the same agent?


----------



## loweman165

FYI scrap steel prices are up about as high as they've been in years. No sense holding onto those steel bricks any longer, time to take them to the scrap yard and make some real money. Dump enough of them maybe buy yourself a Glock.


----------



## berkshirepresident

ezbite said:


> you and bobk have the same agent?


Nah. I'm actually a Beretta and Ruger guy.
I just come to this thread to socialize with the Cool Kids.


----------



## loweman165

berkshirepresident said:


> Nah. I'm actually a Beretta and Ruger guy.
> I just come to this thread to socialize with the Cool Kids.


Well there's strikes 2 and 3.


----------



## bobk

berkshirepresident said:


> Nah. I'm actually a Beretta and Ruger guy.
> I just come to this thread to socialize with the Cool Kids.


Another pistol far superior to the gluck.


----------



## fastwater

loweman165 said:


> Well there's strikes 2 and 3.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Another pistol far superior to the gluck.
> View attachment 485159


What a beautiful pistola.
Such superiority in every way.


----------



## loweman165

And by the way, let's make one think perfectly clear; if the 1911 was such a fantastic war fighter then why did the Army have to build millions of these:








The weak and inaccurate 1911s replacement. 
From what I've heard the Army would have completely done away with the 1911 after the introduction of the M1 Carbine except the officers said the M1 didn't look as flashy at the BBQs they attended miles away from the front line.


----------



## berkshirepresident

loweman165 said:


> And by the way, let's make one think perfectly clear; if the 1911 was such a fantastic war fighter then why did the Army have to build millions of these:
> View attachment 485160
> 
> The weak and inaccurate 1911s replacement.
> From what I've heard the Army would have completely done away with the 1911 after the introduction of the M1 Carbine except the officers said the M1 didn't look as flashy at the BBQs they attended miles away from the front line.


Because a rifle is far superior to a pistol, all else equal.


----------



## berkshirepresident

loweman165 said:


> Well there's strikes 2 and 3.


Both my Ruger P97 and P345 are far superior to the Glock 30 that I sold after owning it for about year....after upgrading the awful factory sights and still hating the 3 million pound trigger pull. (Went to a Sig 365 for EDC. Much better firearm than the Glock.)
The single action pull of any Beretta 92 is excellent.
The single action pull of my Langdon Tactical will make you and every other guy shooting a striker fired gun change your pants.


----------



## berkshirepresident

Langdon Tactical now offers a custom trigger job....for the plastic guns from Austria.
However, by the time you pay for that and the custom sights everybody eventually gets, it gets spendy fast.
All kidding aside, if you're a Glock Fan Boy, I'd look into it.


----------



## bobk




----------



## berkshirepresident




----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> View attachment 485162


I'll sell another one of my 1911s and now I guess a Ruger or two and pre order one today! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## loweman165

berkshirepresident said:


> View attachment 485163


And they say Glocks are ugly...


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> I'll sell another one of my 1911s and now I guess a Ruger or two and pre order one today! Thanks for the heads up!


I’ll let you know when the gen 7 is ready.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> And by the way, let's make one think perfectly clear; if the 1911 was such a fantastic war fighter then why did the Army have to build millions of these:
> View attachment 485160
> 
> The weak and inaccurate 1911s replacement.
> From what I've heard the Army would have completely done away with the 1911 after the introduction of the M1 Carbine except the officers said the M1 didn't look as flashy at the BBQs they attended miles away from the front line.


1911- pistol 
M1 - rifle 
Class is dismissed. 😁


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> And they say Glocks are ugly...


I agree. Glocks are ugly. Finally we agree on something. 🤔


----------



## loweman165

berkshirepresident said:


> Both my Ruger P97 and P345 are far superior to the Glock 30 that I sold after owning it for about year....after upgrading the awful factory sights and still hating the 3 million pound trigger pull. (Went to a Sig 365 for EDC. Much better firearm than the Glock.)
> The single action pull of any Beretta 92 is excellent.
> The single action pull of my Langdon Tactical will make you and every other guy shooting a striker fired gun change your pants.


I don't put much money in any pistol or rifle other than mags and such. I think people put too much emphasis on "trigger pull" although maybe 28 years in the construction field has given me strong hands. 
The 365s are pretty nice, my brother just bought one. Not nice enough for me to buy one, a bit overpriced as all guns are now plus I don't need anymore carry guns. If I had none, I'd consider one petty hard tho.


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> I agree. Glocks are ugly. Finally we agree on something. 🤔


Kinda like women, the ugly ones seem to be the most faithful.


----------



## berkshirepresident

loweman165 said:


> I don't put much money in any pistol or rifle other than mags and such. I think people put too much emphasis on "trigger pull" although maybe 28 years in the construction field has given me strong hands.
> The 365s are pretty nice, my brother just bought one. Not nice enough for me to buy one, a bit overpriced as all guns are now plus I don't need anymore carry guns. If I had none, I'd consider one petty hard tho.


Trigger pull is why I prefer SA over striker fired guns. But to each their own.
The S&W Shield Plus is getting some good press lately....but there's no way I'd trade in my Sig for one.
Speaking of S&W, anyone remember the Sigma....which was pretty much a Glock rip off? I think Glock actually took them to court and won, IIRC. This was probably mid-to-late 1990s.......


----------



## cincinnati

loweman165 said:


> And by the way, let's make one think perfectly clear; if the 1911 was such a fantastic war fighter then why did the Army have to build millions of these:
> View attachment 485160
> 
> The weak and inaccurate 1911s replacement.
> From what I've heard the Army would have completely done away with the 1911 after the introduction of the M1 Carbine except the officers said the M1 didn't look as flashy at the BBQs they attended miles away from the front line.


Sergeant Major Plumley might disagree.


----------



## hatteras1

I'm also a lifelong Ruger fan


----------



## Drm50

1st of the Gen 7 Glocks coming of assembly line.


----------



## hatteras1

hatteras1 said:


> I'm also a lifelong Ruger fan
> View attachment 485174


It's probably been some 15 years or so. I was standing next to my pond with my 10/22, and lined up on an elusive Ground Hog, squeezed the trigger, and "Click"....nothing..... except for subtle splash of the magazine. It took me several hours to fish it out as it was about 6 feet down. The only time I did not have the mag locked in.


----------



## ezbite

hatteras1 said:


> I'm also a lifelong Ruger fan
> View attachment 485174


Ruger P-85 was the first legal pistol I owned, then I shot a GLOCK and the rest is history. I still own the P-85 too


----------



## berkshirepresident

ezbite said:


> Ruger P-85 was the first legal pistol I owned, then I shot a GLOCK and the rest is history. I still own the P-85 too


Wasn't that the gun that Antonio Banderas used in the movie _Desperado_? Might have been the P90. I can't remember off the top of my head.
The P series evolved over time. The P95 and P97 switched to a hard, polymer frame.....but are very nice guns for the money. The P345 is probably the best version of the P Series....and my personal favorite.
Then Ruger came up with a 1911...and the P Series was no more.
Arnold carried a P345 in _True Lies_.....in case you find that cool....and want to carry one while driving a 1962 Corvette.
I had a P944....and hated it. Jammed frequently....almost always a stove pipe.
I've got thousands of rounds through a P95, P97, and P345 each with zero malfunctions.


----------



## Drm50

One of Ruger P series was rumored to be the true winner of the trials that got us the 92 Berretta. The State Dept wanted to throw Italy a bone so Military ended up with 92 and the Brass got gift certificates to Olive Garden.


----------



## berkshirepresident

Drm50 said:


> One of Ruger P series was rumored to be the true winner of the trials that got us the 92 Berretta. The State Dept wanted to throw Italy a bone so Military ended up with 92 and the Brass got gift certificates to Olive Garden.


I own and have shot plenty of both.....but the Beretta 92 is the better/nicer handgun.
They cost more than a Ruger....but you get what you pay for. And I love Ruger.
The trigger on the Beretta is lighter, smoother, and most importantly....more consistent. (The trigger is probably the weak point in the P series. Part of that is cost-cutting. Part of that is the Clinton/Gore era lawsuits that were taking place in the late '90s that scared manufacturers into not making/selling too light of a trigger.)
The open slide on the 92 and 96 guns make stove piping essentially impossible. People who limp wrist other pistols often see that problem disappear on a Beretta 92.
Don't tell EZ.....but I'm pondering a Ruger 1911 when Great Lakes has them on sale again. Shh.....!!!!


----------



## Drm50

I don’t own either at present. I’ve bought two new Barrettas back in 90s. First one wasn’t anything to write home about in accuracy Dept. Sold it and bought another, thinking I got a lemon. Second one was the same. Ok for combat shooting but not good enough for a field gun. Ruger was basically the same in accuracy Dept. I had them in 9mm & 45. The 45 would out shoot the 9mm both Ruger and Berrreta. The 9mm to judge others from is Browning HP. Neither Ruger nor Berretta would shoot equal to a HP. Many other 9mm military pistol shoot about the same.


----------



## berkshirepresident

Drm50 said:


> I don’t own either at present. I’ve bought two new Barrettas back in 90s. First one wasn’t anything to write home about in accuracy Dept. Sold it and bought another, thinking I got a lemon. Second one was the same. Ok for combat shooting but not good enough for a field gun. Ruger was basically the same in accuracy Dept. I had them in 9mm & 45. The 45 would out shoot the 9mm both Ruger and Berrreta. The 9mm to judge others from is Browning HP. Neither Ruger nor Berretta would shoot equal to a HP. Many other 9mm military pistol shoot about the same.


Well....if you're ever up in NE Ohio....I'm happy to meet you at a range with my LTT 92 for you to try. See if I can't convert you.
I can't do so....but really good shooters are able to get 1.0 - 1.5 inch groups at 25 yards on a rest with the LTT and Wilson Performance versions. I'm nowhere near that good.
I'm actually heading out near EZ tomorrow night...near Vienna, OH....but will be unarmed.


----------



## Drm50

berkshirepresident said:


> Well....if you're ever up in NE Ohio....I'm happy to meet you at a range with my LTT 92 for you to try. See if I can't convert you.
> I can't do so....but really good shooters are able to get 1.0 - 1.5 inch groups at 25 yards on a rest with the LTT and Wilson Performance versions. I'm nowhere near that good.
> I'm actually heading out near EZ tomorrow night...near Vienna, OH....but will be unarmed.


Near EZee? That would be unarmed and unharmed, unless he drops his Glock.


----------



## winguy7

loweman165 said:


> Kinda like women, the ugly ones seem to be the most faithful.


If that's what you have to tell yourself!!


----------



## ezbite

Drm50 said:


> Near EZee? That would be unarmed and unharmed, unless he drops his Glock.


Oh you got jokes..


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> Oh you got jokes..


Yes, it’s always been a burden to have been born handsome and intelligent.


----------



## ezbite

Drm50 said:


> Yes, it’s always been a burden to have been born handsome and intelligent.


Yea, bobk is a pretty guy 😩


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> Yea, bobk is a pretty guy 😩


Aren’t you going down for a visit at Bobk’s? Trying to butter him up so he don’t make you sleep in the barn?


----------



## loweman165

Drm50 said:


> Aren’t you going down for a visit at Bobk’s? Trying to butter him up so he don’t make you sleep in the barn?


Ez sleeps in the barn by choice. He'd NEVER sleep under the same roof of a 1911 collector.


----------



## ezbite

loweman165 said:


> Ez sleeps in the barn by choice. He'd NEVER sleep under the same roof of a 1911 collector.


I wish this was true, But I Have to Have pity on them Old 1911 gals and grace them with my perfection, someday the perfection will sink in...


----------



## ezbite

too much old mans?? 😂


----------



## berkshirepresident

And she's a patriot!!


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> I wish this was true, But I Have to Have pity on them Old 1911 gals and grace them with my perfection, someday the perfection will sink in...


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> Ez sleeps in the barn by choice. He'd NEVER sleep under the same roof of a 1911 collector.


Yep, nothing but the best for plastic boy. He even said he would paint it for me.


----------



## ezbite

You can bet he carries a 1911. looks a lot like sweetwater Or bobk


----------



## $diesel$

ezbite said:


> View attachment 485759
> 
> You can bet he carries a 1911. looks a lot like sweetwater Or bobk


Now that's a REAL shoot'n iron.


----------



## ezbite

see there 1911 boys, that’s Kathrin GLOCK, she is basically running the company now..

I hope your Old 1911 heads don’t explode..


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> View attachment 485762
> 
> 
> see there 1911 boys, that’s Kathrin GLOCK, she is basically running the company now..
> 
> I hope your Old 1911 heads don’t explode..


Mine did.


----------



## Drm50

The Glock Fan Boys have just voted on admitting the new members. They are having a formal swearing in ceremony. Cocktails will be served prior, Pink Squirrels for all, bottoms up.


----------



## ezbite

C’mon man step up yer game.. that’s bobk kinda replies..


----------



## ezbite

What the master mind looks like... Gaston GLOCK for you fuddy duddys.. this man changed the world..


----------



## ezbite

And by the way, I gave bobk one of those GLOCK knives and he cherishes it..


----------



## hatteras1

ezbite said:


> View attachment 485776
> 
> What the master mind looks like... Gaston GLOCK for you fuddy duddys.. this man changed the world..


Kinda looks like this guy!!! Hahahaha..


----------



## ezbite

We know what Gaston looks like how about foxy kathrin.. too much old men?!


----------



## hatteras1

bobk said:


> Yep, nothing but the best for plastic boy. He even said he would paint it for me.
> View attachment 485367


(Broad side of a barn)... For you Glock Boyz


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> We know what Gaston looks like how about foxy kathrin.. too much old men?!


Actually I don’t know what gaston looks like. Can you post a picture of her too?


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> And by the way, I gave bobk one of those GLOCK knives and he cherishes it..


Tell the truth. You paid me 50.00 to take the butter knife.


----------



## Moo Juice

What's funny is, Gaston is like 92 years old, Kathrin is 41. Hmmm......... Gold digger? Vegan, animal rights activist. Good thing they don't make hunting guns. Hot only works on an attractive personality.


----------



## ezbite

Moo Juice said:


> What's funny is, Gaston is like 92 years old, Kathrin is 41. Hmmm......... Gold digger? Vegan, animal rights activist. Good thing they don't make hunting guns. Hot only works on an attractive personality.


Haters gonna hate


----------



## Moo Juice

No hating at all. In fact, I was going to give you credit for finally posting a picture of a Glock that might be fun to handle. I just read a little farther to see if the book was as good as the cover. I don't believe it is. In fact, if that ends up controlling the company, you might be in trouble.


----------



## ezbite

Moo Juice said:


> No hating at all. In fact, I was going to give you credit for finally posting a picture of a Glock that might be fun to handle. I just read a little farther to see if the book was as good as the cover. I don't believe it is. In fact, if that ends up controlling the company, you might be in trouble.


😂 😂 😂 😂....


----------



## $diesel$

She's too skinny and looks like she could be a real pain in the a$$


----------



## berkshirepresident

Moo Juice said:


> What's funny is, Gaston is like 92 years old, Kathrin is 41. Hmmm......... Gold digger? Vegan, animal rights activist. Good thing they don't make hunting guns. Hot only works on an attractive personality.


I could tolerate her for at least a weekend....regardless of personality.
That's a VERY attractive woman.


----------



## ezbite

I bet it’ll still jam...


----------



## berkshirepresident

ezbite said:


> View attachment 485955
> 
> I bet it’ll still jam...


Would be fun to empty that....at least once.
Balance would have to suck....but I kind of admire the engineering behind it.
Somewhere on YouTube, someone has probably posted a video on how that exact set up is good for Every Day Carry.......


----------



## Lil' Rob

Saying from a co-worker from many years ago...I wouldn't kick her out for eating crackers in bed.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


----------



## bobk

berkshirepresident said:


> I could tolerate her for at least a weekend....regardless of personality.
> That's a VERY attractive woman.


Fatal Attraction


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> Fatal Attraction


I thought that was his daughter....gold digger much?? Can only imagine the changes she'll make.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> I thought that was his daughter....gold digger much?? Can only imagine the changes she'll make.


I did too at first. Who is attracted to a person 50 years older than you except for the big piles of money. She’s a strange duck. Go get her berky😀


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> I did too at first. Who is attracted to a person 50 years older than you except for the big piles of money. She’s a strange duck. Go get her berky😀


From what I understand she was his nurse at some point in his life? She was also about 200 pounds, funny what money can do. I look at it this way, she cant do much worse than Colt management, they went bankrupt how many times?


----------



## loweman165

Like I said, funny what money can do. God bless that old fart. (OK maybe she wasn't 200lbs)


----------



## bobk

Her “once in a lifetime “. Lmao, once in a lifetime chance for millions is what she should have said. Colt has been a train wreck to watch for sure.


----------



## Drm50

I wish I had a lot of Colts. I look for them to jump again in price. The sleepers will be the common service grade revolvers. They don’t share in Colt mania. They go for less than their opposite in S&W line.


----------



## ezbite

loweman165 said:


> Can only imagine the changes she'll make.


why change perfection??


----------



## Drm50

This morning caught this while crappie fishing. Never saw anything like it. Looked it up and found it was an invasive species called the Glocksucker. Not to be returned to water.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## berkshirepresident

Fellas....you're missing the point.
If you're 75-80 years old and extremely wealthy, do you want to date someone you went to Kindergarten with?
Or would you rather date the hottest piece of tail you have a connection with.....who is half your age?
This has been happening for thousands of years.
This is the Way..........


----------



## ezbite

wth is this crap?


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> View attachment 486071
> 
> 
> wth is this crap?


That's what you call" tuned up".


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 486071
> 
> 
> wth is this crap?


That tailgate is definitely crap.


----------



## berkshirepresident

Several Olympics ago....before I became utterly disgusted with them....I couldn't believe what I saw in competitive bow shooting. The equipment modifications were shocking.....to the point of the bows becoming almost unrecognizable.
"Race guns" have become much the same, IMHO. I'm not sure what they're shooting any more.....but it is so physically different from what you can purchase at a gun store that I don't even consider them guns anymore. 
They're more....odd tools of some kind.


----------



## $diesel$

Ain't nut'n perddier than a shinny new REVOLVER!


----------



## loweman165

^^ 😴 ^^


----------



## ezbite

even her grip is perfection...


----------



## ezbite

ezbite said:


> View attachment 486071
> 
> 
> wth is this crap?


**** son you ain’t TOYOTA worthy, don’t be a hater on the mighty 4Runner sally..


----------



## berkshirepresident

ezbite said:


> View attachment 486105
> 
> 
> even her grip is perfection...


Think she shoots with those sunglasses on?


----------



## jeff rod builder

It’s for show just like her hearing protection. Also not sure if that plastic toy gun has trigger the n it


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> **** son you ain’t TOYOTA worthy, don’t be a hater on the mighty 4Runner sally..


Mighty this , mighty that. You sure are mighty full of it.


----------



## Moo Juice

jeff rod builder said:


> It’s for show just like her hearing protection. Also not sure if that plastic toy gun has trigger the n it


Yup, out on the front lawn for a photo op then back in for a tofurkey burger and put the old man down for a nap.


----------



## hatteras1

Glock Who???


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Drm50

Here’s a few nice pairs for Gaston to fantasize over.


----------



## Popspastime

Gluck where??


----------



## hatteras1

I Love my 357, but the ringing in the ears sux!! (Even with plugs and headset). IMO... Wheel guns are always louder. My friend shot it and said nothing to it..... but it was loaded with 38 spl target.. Changed it up and it scared the crap out of him..* His exact words... "Holy SH*"


----------



## bobk

Drm50 said:


> Here’s a few nice pairs for Gaston to fantasize over.
> View attachment 486145


Careful, the old man’s wife might take those two on the top to play with.


----------



## $diesel$

My idea of a gun girl










and she weighs more than 50 pounds


----------



## Popspastime

ezbite said:


> View attachment 486105
> 
> 
> even her grip is perfection...


Some old pole dancing, glitter make-up, dollar getter, platform shoes, baby mama holding a ghetto hammer. Go figure..


----------



## ezbite

$diesel$ said:


> My idea of a gun girl
> 
> View attachment 486215
> 
> 
> and she weighs more than 50 pounds


Oh I’ve seen her too, she favors the flavor of dung.. just saying I wouldn’t ever kiss that.. yuck..


----------



## hatteras1




----------



## Drm50

$diesel$ said:


> My idea of a gun girl
> And at least you won’t have to roll her in corn meal to find a wet spot.
> View attachment 486215
> 
> 
> and she weighs more than 50 pounds


----------



## 9Left

ironman172 said:


> I'd have to up grade the seat for sure..... wonder if it would get up my hill .....


naahhh... glock boys prefer to ride their bikes without the seat...


----------



## ezbite

Looks good compared to a rusty old 1911 a.k.a “granny gun”


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> View attachment 486460
> 
> Looks good compared to a rusty old 1911 a.k.a “granny gun”


Ez you might want to let up on the cute girls, I don't think the 1911 crowd is into them. You got one apparently hung up on Pee Wee Herman and now we got one with fantasies about dudes riding bikes with no seats? Its 2022 and you have to include EVERYONE! That means all genders, even if they are confused.


----------



## ezbite

loweman165 said:


> Ez you might want to let up on the cute girls, I don't think the 1911 crowd is into them. You got one apparently hung up on Pee Wee Herman and now we got one with fantasies about dudes riding bikes with no seats? Its 2022 and you have to include EVERYONE! That means all genders, even if they are confused.


HAHAHAHAHA..... great post and you speak a lot of truth...


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

odd sort of bluing in that last pic?


----------



## Popspastime

loweman165 said:


> Ez you might want to let up on the cute girls, I don't think the 1911 crowd is into them. You got one apparently hung up on Pee Wee Herman and now we got one with fantasies about dudes riding bikes with no seats? Its 2022 and you have to include EVERYONE! That means all genders, even if they are confused.


Cute? You mean the one with Easter Egg nails holding a crayolla colored plastic thing. Let me show you a backstrap, iron slinging, genuine, 1911 girl. Take those throwbacks and send them back.


----------



## fastwater

Now THAT my friends...is perfection!!!


----------



## Popspastime

fastwater said:


> Now THAT my friends...is perfection!!!


Was saving the perfect weapon, best till last.


----------



## fastwater

Popspastime said:


> Was saving the perfect weapon, best till last.


Yep...that one won't be topped.
Just like the working of a 1911...perfect timing.


----------



## berkshirepresident

Popspastime said:


> Cute? You mean the one with Easter Egg nails holding a crayolla colored plastic thing. Let me show you a backstrap, iron slinging, genuine, 1911 girl. Take those throwbacks and send them back.
> View attachment 486492


She might strip at Club 1911.....but I really don't care. Very hot.........


----------



## ezbite

fastwater said:


> Now THAT my friends...is perfection!!!


those rusty anchors are so heavy they are making her poor back arch.. better get her some Advil


----------



## Popspastime

ezbite said:


> those rusty anchors are so heavy they are making her poor back arch.. better get her some Advil


My name is "Advil"


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> those rusty anchors are so heavy they are making her poor back arch.. better get her some Advil


You know good and well you would give anything to oil those 1911's down.



Popspastime said:


> My name is "Advil"



Yes sir...whatever the need is...sign me up.


----------



## hatteras1

I have a VCR.


----------



## Lil' Rob

ezbite said:


> those rusty anchors are so heavy they are making her poor back arch.. better get her some Advil


I think two "something else's" are making her back arch!!!


----------



## fastwater

Lil' Rob said:


> I think two "something else's" are making her back arch!!!


Nah...just like the perfection of those 1911's...she just has perfect posture.

Just all around total perfection I tell ya. 
Many will try to duplicate...but even with all the custom shaped plastics...still fall short.


----------



## Drm50

The girls who shoot 1911 can only be described as wholesome, like the girl next door. Not to be confused with paid models.


----------



## loweman165

Why did this thread turn into who has the hottest girl holding a pistol? Bunch of dirty old men.


----------



## berkshirepresident

loweman165 said:


> Why did this thread turn into who has the hottest girl holding a pistol? Bunch of dirty old men.


What other reason is there to looking forward to being a dirty old man one day?


----------



## loweman165

berkshirepresident said:


> What other reason is there to looking forward to being a dirty old man one day?


True. I know pacemakers aren't designed for this kind of work load. Hate to see anything bad happen to anyone, who would be left to tease?


----------



## ezbite

loweman165 said:


> Why did this thread turn into who has the hottest girl holding a pistol? Bunch of dirty old men.


ok ok.. I give.. here’s one for you 1911 cake eating “fellas”.


----------



## ezbite

Drm50 said:


> The girls who shoot 1911 can only be described as wholesome, like the girl next door. Not to be confused with paid models.
> View attachment 486569


am I the only one that sees the safety issues here?? Hope she don’t pull that trigger and get a hot casing in her face..

if that’s your idea of a model 1911 gal.. I don’t even ever need to post again.. WOW!!


----------



## Popspastime

loweman165 said:


> Why did this thread turn into who has the hottest girl holding a pistol? Bunch of dirty old men.


So finally here we go.. The Plasti-gun crowd had to put a label on it, seen it coming. I guess thats what happens when you've played all your cards with those piggly-wiggly's and call us "Dirty Old Men" for sharing "Fine Art". I knew they'd play that tune once that Easter Egg looking thing came out. Drm played a bluff with that ATI pic and plasti-boys ate the bait. Face it Plasti-bunch.. the 1911, like the fine art that wears it will go on forever, unlike the plasti-gun that melts at the site of a burn pit. At least their good for Easter decor. 😁😁


----------



## Lil' Rob

I'm just wondering whether that multi-colored cake was in EZ's frig or he happened upon it at the grocery store?


----------



## Popspastime

Lil' Rob said:


> I'm just wondering whether that multi-colored cake was in EZ's frig or he happened upon it at the grocery store?


If you were to see what was so conveniently cropped out over top of the "Happy Cake", you'd see it was a Gluck "Parts Counter" with some pin-up Weir Wolf selling..


----------



## loweman165

Popspastime said:


> So finally here we go.. The Plasti-gun crowd had to put a label on it, seen it coming. I guess thats what happens when you've played all your cards with those piggly-wiggly's and call us "Dirty Old Men" for sharing "Fine Art". I knew they'd play that tune once that Easter Egg looking thing came out. Drm played a bluff with that ATI pic and plasti-boys ate the bait. Face it Plasti-bunch.. the 1911, like the fine art that wears it will go on forever, unlike the plasti-gun that melts at the site of a burn pit. At least their good for Easter decor. 😁😁


It was the "dirty old men" comment that triggered you right? 🤣 I still got it!!


----------



## jeff rod builder

I can’t even comment on the cake without getting banned

why do the plastic gun guys get to make the rules


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> Why did this thread turn into who has the hottest girl holding a pistol? Bunch of dirty old men.


That would be ez stalker.


----------



## bobk

jeff rod builder said:


> I can’t even comment on the cake without getting banned
> 
> why do the plastic gun guys get to make the rules


They don’t. We just let them think they do. Sensitive bunch.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> ok ok.. I give.. here’s one for you 1911 cake eating “fellas”.
> View attachment 486575


Ate some acid didn’t ya.


----------



## ezbite

Lil' Rob said:


> I'm just wondering whether that multi-colored cake was in EZ's frig or he happened upon it at the grocery store?


I keep that **** on hand all the time incase bobk or slackwater come over


----------



## hatteras1

ezbite said:


> ok ok.. I give.. here’s one for you 1911 cake eating “fellas”.
> View attachment 486575


Oh, I'm sorry. Didn't know it was your Birthday EZ


----------



## ezbite

hatteras1 said:


> Oh, I'm sorry. Didn't know it was your Birthday EZ


It must be because that’s about the funniest thing I’ve ever seen you post.. 😂 😂 😂


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> ok ok.. I give.. here’s one for you 1911 cake eating “fellas”.
> I don’t know anyone that would eat that piece of cake. No 1911 shooter for sure. Would have to be one of the pink squirrel crowd.
> View attachment 486575


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> ok ok.. I give.. here’s one for you 1911 cake eating “fellas”.
> View attachment 486575











yup, I thought your cake reminded me of a Glock.


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> View attachment 486632
> 
> yup, I thought your cake reminded me of a Glock.


And yet it would still outsell your outdated steel brick.


----------



## loweman165

Top selling pistols of 2021:








Sorry ladies. But atleast you were #9, ignore the 3 Glocks ahead of you.


----------



## Drm50

loweman165 said:


> Top selling pistols of 2021:
> 
> This just proves a better class of people buy 1911s over the Hood Rats and the new Yuppie 1st time buyers.
> View attachment 486633
> 
> Sorry ladies. But atleast you were #9, ignore the 3 Glocks ahead of you.


----------



## Popspastime

Besides the great pistols being twice the price. You have to pay for quality.


----------



## bobk

The best is hardly ever the top seller. Not everyone wants to pay for the quality of a good 1911.


----------



## bobk

It’s definitely the uneducated first time buyers that jumped the golock over the far better sig320.


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> It’s definitely the uneducated first time buyers that jumped the golock over the far better sig320.


LIES ALL LIES!!!


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

It's an instant gratification versus long term quality issue in the popularity rankings shown. Not many are equipped to discern lasting quality, much less overall value, gonna do something and want one right frigging now! Same with plastic cars, plastic clothes, plastic teeth...


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> LIES ALL LIES!!!





https://nssfpdf.s3.amazonaws.com/OnlineSalesViewJune2020.pdf



Easy now. I only lie on Monday's to get out of work.


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> https://nssfpdf.s3.amazonaws.com/OnlineSalesViewJune2020.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Easy now. I only lie on Monday's to get out of work.


I don't see a 1911 on the 50-99 list at all unless you want to consider a Kimber a real 1911


----------



## berkshirepresident

Funny how most of the list are CCW guns........
Not surprising, though.


----------



## ezbite

the mighty GLOCK even comes in rubber for slapping the crap outta some Rusty old 1911 bank robber during a training exercise..


----------



## ezbite

loweman165 said:


> I don't see a 1911 on the 50-99 list at all unless you want to consider a Kimber a real 1911


Only sissy’s carry kimber..


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> Only sissy’s carry kimber..


And you know that makes up 90% of the 1911 community.


----------



## cincinnati

Am I the only 1 who noticed that the Brooklyn Subway Shooter had a Glock....& it jammed?


----------



## jeff rod builder

cincinnati said:


> Am I the only 1 who noticed that the Brooklyn Subway Shooter had a Glock....& it jammed?


Be careful what you say about the glocks the glocks kids are very sensitive about there plastic


----------



## loweman165

cincinnati said:


> Am I the only 1 who noticed that the Brooklyn Subway Shooter had a Glock....& it jammed?


No I'm suprised these guys missed it. I don't think it "jammed" as our firearm wise media stated. The picture of his supposed weapon shows the bullet too far down in the magwell to have happened while a mag was inserted. You can see the top of the bullet. It's one of those new fangled phillips head screw driver looking bullets. I think he boched a reload. "33 rounds" fired as they claim was probably a 33 round mag.








A bullet can't fit in the gun like that with a mag inplace. But then again I expect the 1911 guys to believe everything the media spoon feeds them, they believed their pistol was the best when they were told that too.


----------



## loweman165

I also want to know how they found the brass to all 33 rounds, I shoot a 7 round mag and can't find half of it.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 486840
> 
> 
> the mighty GLOCK even comes in rubber for slapping the crap outta some Rusty old 1911 bank robber during a training exercise..


Of course it does. Training with a golock includes how to slap with it after jams. Plus those of you that sleep with it enjoy the rubber toy before being tucked in for the night.


----------



## cincinnati

loweman165 said:


> I also want to know how they found the brass to all 33 rounds, I shoot a 7 round mag and can't find half of it.


Take a crew of crime scene techs the next time you shoot inside a subway car.


----------



## jeff rod builder

ezbite said:


> View attachment 486840
> 
> 
> the mighty GLOCK even comes in rubber for slapping the crap outta some Rusty old 1911 bank robber during a training exercise..


When they are done with training they take it to the local recycling center.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> And you know that makes up 90% of the 1911 community.





https://blog.refactortactical.com/blog/top-5-most-popular-1911s-2020-edition/


Looks like your sissy ruger sells better than the kimber. 🤔 Don’t be so hard on yourself. We won’t call you a sissy though.


----------



## bobk

Looks like the guy was shooting honeybadger rounds. They will won’t to ban those now.


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> https://blog.refactortactical.com/blog/top-5-most-popular-1911s-2020-edition/
> 
> 
> Looks like your sissy ruger sells better than the kimber. 🤔 Don’t be so hard on yourself. We won’t call you a sissy though.


Couldn't get the link to load but
I'm fine with that, I got alot of those too. My first pistol was MK2 pops got me for xmas when I was 12 or 13.


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> https://blog.refactortactical.com/blog/top-5-most-popular-1911s-2020-edition/
> 
> 
> Looks like your sissy ruger sells better than the kimber. 🤔 Don’t be so hard on yourself. We won’t call you a sissy though.


what you carry is a choice... just sayin’


----------



## Drm50

We have got to admit, the Glock is the #1 favorite among Hood Rats. The high 90 degree presentation is ideal for shooting over counters in Stop & Goes.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> what you carry is a choice... just sayin’


Really? No insult. I’m shocked.


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> Looks like the guy was shooting honeybadger rounds. They will won’t to ban those now.


Idk if they should ban them but they should stop making them, all the people hit and NO fatalities. I mean thank God BUT doesn't say much for their effectiveness. I suppose that's Glocks fault too 😜.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> Idk if they should ban them but they should stop making them, all the people hit and NO fatalities. I mean thank God BUT doesn't say much for their effectiveness. I suppose that's Glocks fault too 😜.


That’s was I was thinking as soon as I saw that picture. Supposed to be a defensive round yet no fatalities. Like you said that is a good thing! Just makes you wonder how effective they are. I’m guessing the worthless piece of crap was just spraying with his eyes closed. Dude is a freak. Whole lot of hate in that guy.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## cincinnati

Drm50 said:


> We have got to admit, the Glock is the #1 favorite among Hood Rats. The high 90 degree presentation is ideal for shooting over counters in Stop & Goes.


Ghetto Hammer!


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> View attachment 486840
> 
> 
> the mighty GLOCK even comes in rubber for slapping the crap outta some Rusty old 1911 bank robber during a training exercise..


Should be a law that one of these rubber thingys have real steel inside and come with every real Glock so when the Glock that is supposed to fire doesn't...the yellow one can be used as a club.


----------



## $diesel$

Drm50 said:


> We have got to admit, the Glock is the #1 favorite among Hood Rats. The high 90 degree presentation is ideal for shooting over counters in Stop & Goes.


Here ya go, DRM50


----------



## hatteras1

So.......If you Conceal Carry a Glock, would that be considered a (Glock Strap)???


----------



## Drm50

The latest Glock accessory is “ The Switch “, turns yo Glock into a moshine gun. The ATF must be asleep at the Switch. Over the years they have outlawed several guns that could possibly be made full auto. Although there wouldn’t have been much demand or even criminal use for those particular models. They waste their time on junk like Bump Stocks and other useless stuff to get PR from the Anti Gun idiots.


----------



## ezbite

Don’t be jealous boys, it’ll be at my door soon..


----------



## hatteras1

ezbite said:


> View attachment 486981
> Don’t be jealous boys, it’ll be at my door soon..


...............Finally a Glock that won't blow up in your face...


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> View attachment 486981
> Don’t be jealous boys, it’ll be at my door soon..


Watch out Ezee, You’ll put your eye out!


----------



## 9Left

be careful lifting that up... it has a CO2 cartridge in it… It's probably a lot heavier than a real glock


----------



## Drm50

Ezee, lucky for you an American Company that makes quality firearms made of ‘Merican Steel makes ammo for your Ralphy Glock.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 486981
> Don’t be jealous boys, it’ll be at my door soon..


----------



## loweman165

^^THIS KID GETS IT!!!^^


----------



## ezbite




----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> View attachment 486981
> Don’t be jealous boys, it’ll be at my door soon..


Like the mags...Trigger assembly interchangeable with all Glocks.


----------



## Drm50

If one of them Porch Pirates steals you package don’t get excited. Look on your porch next morning.
Once they open it they will feel sorry for you and take up a collection to buy you a Hi-point.


----------



## ezbite

Drm50 said:


> If one of them Porch Pirates steals you package don’t get excited. Look on your porch next morning.
> Once they open it they will feel sorry for you and take up a collection to buy you a Hi-point.


funny story, years ago I ordered a 3.5 connector for the mighty Glock 23 my 40 caliber, the FBI gun, waited for it, never showed up.. weeks after the purchase I was walking my dog and saw a cardboard box on the side of the road, went over, picked it up and my name was in that box, inside was my connector.. idiot thieves had no idea the treasure they stole off my porch.. anyhow, that connector is in my G23 as I type..


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 487019





ezbite said:


> View attachment 487019


9 rounds.


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> 9 rounds.


Yea if you carry 2 in you coin purse..


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> Yea if you carry 2 in you coin purse..


Stick to your plastic toys Susan. I’ll count the bullets in a magazine for you sometime before you have your milk and cookies at recess.


----------



## hatteras1

I kinda wonder if they (Did) see what was in the box... "Oh God... Glock Parts!!"


----------



## 9Left

hatteras1 said:


> I kinda wonder if they (Did) see what was in the box... "Oh God... Glock Parts!!"


very plausible… They could've seen it was Glock parts… And just threw it out of the car as they drove down the road...


----------



## jeff rod builder

They probably realized there is no market for recycled plastic and need good American steel


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## ezbite

You gals are hurting my feelings with all these insults 😂


----------



## hatteras1

ezbite said:


> funny story,..........................
> I wonder what causes that???


----------



## Drm50

I’ve been conducting an experiment. I take a Glock case and put into it some kind of fine American made steel firearm. For this experiment we used a Colt 19ll a flashy one that would draw attention. I leave it on park benches and other public places. The Glock logo on case is better than having an expensive gun vault. I’ve had homeless people return it to me. They won’t accept a reward, they figure you are in worse situation than them. They don’t even bother to open case and see the shiny Colt.


----------



## loweman165

Drm50 said:


> I’ve been conducting an experiment. I take a Glock case and put into it some kind of fine American made steel firearm. For this experiment we used a Colt 19ll a flashy one that would draw attention. I leave it on park benches and other public places. The Glock logo on case is better than having an expensive gun vault. I’ve had homeless people return it to me. They won’t accept a reward, they figure you are in worse situation than them. They don’t even bother to open case and see the shiny Colt.
> View attachment 487338
> View attachment 487339


Just come out of the Glock closet already, we don't judge 🤥.


----------



## $diesel$

Drm50 said:


> I’ve been conducting an experiment. I take a Glock case and put into it some kind of fine American made steel firearm. For this experiment we used a Colt 19ll a flashy one that would draw attention. I leave it on park benches and other public places. The Glock logo on case is better than having an expensive gun vault. I’ve had homeless people return it to me. They won’t accept a reward, they figure you are in worse situation than them. They don’t even bother to open case and see the shiny Colt.
> View attachment 487338
> View attachment 487339



Hahahahaha......lmfao!


----------



## ezbite

loweman165 said:


> Just come out of the Glock closet already, we don't judge 🤥.


Yea, I bet he has many of those perfect cases laying around


----------



## ezbite

Drm50 said:


> I’ve been conducting an experiment. I take a Glock case and put into it some kind of fine American made steel firearm. For this experiment we used a Colt 19ll a flashy one that would draw attention. I leave it on park benches and other public places. The Glock logo on case is better than having an expensive gun vault. I’ve had homeless people return it to me. They won’t accept a reward, they figure you are in worse situation than them. They don’t even bother to open case and see the shiny Colt.
> View attachment 487338
> View attachment 487339


total folklore.. they DO look inside, but return it because it’s to heavy for them to be Hauling around..


----------



## Drm50

Bean, James Bean. Gimme a Pink Squirrel, stirred not shaken.


----------



## loweman165

Drm50 said:


> Bean, James Bean. Gimme a Pink Squirrel, stirred not shaken.
> View attachment 487697


I didn't think that guy could be any cooler!!


----------



## berkshirepresident

Who wants to tell Beam to take his finger off the trigger?
Even with its 30 pound trigger pull, that Glock will eventually fire..............


----------



## loweman165

berkshirepresident said:


> Who wants to tell Beam to take his finger off the trigger?
> Even with its 30 pound trigger pull, that Glock will eventually fire..............


Hows he supposed to shoot you if his fingers OFF the trigger??


----------



## berkshirepresident

loweman165 said:


> Hows he supposed to shoot you if his fingers OFF the trigger??


Ask Alec Baldwin.......


----------



## Drm50

With the upcoming summer vacation season coming up, warnings have been issued to all the Amusement Parks. They are to be on the look out for shady looking individuals trying to extort the security guards with BB guns that look like Glock pistols. The head of security at one park said they could at least picked a model that looked like a fine American made steel firearm. Law enforcement has asked the public for help. If you know anyone who fits this description call it in. If you see something say something. It’s Ezeeee to do.


----------



## ironman172

You mean like these fine specimens


----------



## ezbite

ironman172 said:


> You mean like these fine specimens
> View attachment 487918


Are those from the 60’s 😂


----------



## ezbite

Here’s a modern reliable air pistol..


----------



## cincinnati

What? No big breasted babe to hold that thing?


----------



## joebertin

Cincinnati has a point. A good photo needs a point of interest, which is certainly not a Glock. Come on Susan, keep the pics interesting.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> Here’s a modern reliable air pistol..
> View attachment 487933


Tell me you didn’t waste your money on that thing. Matches your deck though.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Tell me you didn’t waste your money on that thing. Matches your deck though.


I was thinkin it was a wise purchase for him to make Bob.
Prolly cheaper than a glock that shoots real bullets and since it has the same mushy trigger assy. ...would be a great dry fire tool for trigger control practice.


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> I was thinkin it was a wise purchase for him to make Bob.
> Prolly cheaper than a glock that shoots real bullets and since it has the same mushy trigger assy. ...would be a great dry fire tool for trigger control practice.


He definitely needs the practice. 😁


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> He definitely needs the practice. 😁


That's what your neighbor with the holes in his house said too.


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> That's what your neighbor with the holes in his house said too.


my neighbor still won’t talk to me.


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> my neighbor still won’t talk to me.


Can’t blame him for that 😂


----------



## jeff rod builder

Did you get shooting glasses with that so u don’t shoot your eye out?


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> Here’s a modern reliable air pistol..
> View attachment 487933
> 
> [/QUOTEhow about a true report on function and accuracy?]


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> Can’t blame him for that 😂


Nope, I blame you. 🤔


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> my neighbor still won’t talk to me.


Hey I'd invite Ez over, I got a couple nieghbors that I wish would leave me alone.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> Hey I'd invite Ez over, I got a couple nieghbors that I wish would leave me alone.


He will fix that issue for ya.


----------



## ezbite

You gals must be extremely jealous


----------



## berkshirepresident

Introducing the Glock 11.....by EZ.


----------



## ezbite

Perfection


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 488079
> 
> Perfection


That’s nasty.


----------



## bobk

berkshirepresident said:


> Introducing the Glock 11.....by EZ.


What? They skipped gen 6-10?


----------



## Drm50

EZ how about the range report on the Modern Air pistol that runs on C02.


----------



## berkshirepresident

bobk said:


> What? They skipped gen 6-10?


Nope. EZ just happened to have 11 Glocks in his safe.


----------



## berkshirepresident

ezbite said:


> View attachment 488079
> 
> Perfection


I'd buy that for a dollar!!!


----------



## bobk

berkshirepresident said:


> Nope. EZ just happened to have 11 Glocks in his safe.


That’s not his safe. Fake news. His picture would have a couple of those poop colored glucks in it.


----------



## Drm50

I can’t post any Glock pictures. I just had one, still have the case though. I ripped off the kid next door.
I got into trade with him. I won’t lie to make myself look good I did give him Glock and $5 boot but look what I got.


----------



## ezbite

Drm50 said:


> EZ how about the range report on the Modern Air pistol that runs on C02.


going to take it to bobs next week, I’ll let him give the perfection report..


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> going to take it to bobs next week, I’ll let him give the perfection report..


Do you think it will float? 😁


----------



## bobk




----------



## loweman165

Drm50 said:


> I can’t post any Glock pictures. I just had one, still have the case though. I ripped off the kid next door.
> I got into trade with him. I won’t lie to make myself look good I did give him Glock and $5 boot but look what I got.
> View attachment 488093


Did you ever think that much like our commander and chief that you could me loosing your marbles??


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> going to take it to bobs next week, I’ll let him give the perfection report..


I’ll be waiting. I have a Benjamin pump up. I need something better for cat problem. My wife gets mad when she has to clean cat off siding. Besides I’m in the doghouse over a bird feeder. Woodpeckers leave damage that looks just like a 38, so you know who got the blame.


----------



## fastwater

berkshirepresident said:


> Nope. EZ just happened to have 11 Glocks in his safe.


Yep...that's a whole lotta recycled condoms in that there safe.


----------



## jeff rod builder

How many glocks does it take to change a lightbulb?


----------



## ironman172

Drm50 said:


> I’ll be waiting. I have a Benjamin pump up. I need something better for cat problem. My wife gets mad when she has to clean cat off siding. Besides I’m in the doghouse over a bird feeder. Woodpeckers leave damage that looks just like a 38, so you know who got the blame.


22 rifle with cci cb longs does the trick for me in the city


----------



## Drm50

44s & 45s are my go to cat guns for close range. I don’t care about noise but it gets messy.


----------



## Tony Bologna

Hehe


----------



## 9Left

ezbite said:


> View attachment 488079
> 
> Perfection


yup... The Mason did a good job on that Stonewall


----------



## Lil' Rob

Tony Bologna said:


> Hehe
> View attachment 488195


The only thing missing from that picture are "man buns"...

I hate that phase!


----------



## hatteras1

The new Glock/Tupperware Gun Safes.... Locking devices included


----------



## ezbite

hatteras1 said:


> View attachment 488228
> 
> The new Glock/Tupperware Gun Safes.... Locking devices included


ill take 10


----------



## loweman165

I like my plastic and steel so much I picked this up today to compliment my Glocks.








Now go ahead and post more pictures of "boys" ya wierdos.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> I like my plastic and steel so much I picked this up today to compliment my Glocks.
> View attachment 488314
> 
> Now go ahead and post more pictures of "boys" ya wierdos.


Did ya shoot it?


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> Did ya shoot it?


Not yet, tomorrow after a PPC shoot at the club.


----------



## ezbite

GLOCK water bottle for ME, purse and tissue for all the manly 1911 owners 😂


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> View attachment 488354
> 
> 
> GLOCK water bottle for ME, purse and tissue for all the manly 1911 owners 😂


I see you are doing a little online shopping for some more stylish garments. Make sure the tops don’t clash with your shoes. 😂🤣


----------



## Moo Juice

You mean the manly ones who don't cross their legs?


----------



## loweman165

Moo Juice said:


> You mean the manly ones who don't cross their legs?


If his legs are crossed its because you guys make him feel like he needs to protect himself.


----------



## ezbite

Those aren’t my legs, I got that photo from a 1911 owner


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> Those aren’t my legs, I got that photo from a 1911 owner


You’re so full of pooo


----------



## jeff rod builder

Word on the street is that you live in an alternate universe and only see unicorns and have issues accepting reality I’m disappointed that is not a glock purse I’m sure there is a market for them


----------



## 9Left

loweman165 said:


> I like my plastic and steel so much I picked this up today to compliment my Glocks.
> View attachment 488314
> 
> Now go ahead and post more pictures of "boys" ya wierdos.


Hey at least that sucker has a knife on the end… Now you've got a fairly good chance of actually killing something at close range


----------



## fastwater

9Left said:


> Hey at least that sucker has a knife on the end… Now you've got a fairly good chance of actually killing something at close range


Prolly more of a shank made out of a plastic picnic knife.


----------



## jeff rod builder

fastwater said:


> Prolly more of a shank made out of a plastic picnic knife.


It’s actually recycled glock plastic


----------



## loweman165

fastwater said:


> Prolly more of a shank made out of a plastic picnic knife.


Hey that's a real deal M-7 bayonet from the CMP. 1976 vintage. Only reason it's on there is ammo is so GD expensive.


----------



## ezbite

Good thing I didn’t buy more Tupperware, GLOCKware is where it’s at


----------



## ezbite

jeff rod builder said:


> It’s actually recycled glock plastic


 No such thing


----------



## ezbite

Kathrin patiently waiting for me to take her shooting... I’m coming baby, I’m coming..


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> View attachment 488643
> 
> Kathrin patiently waiting for me to take her shooting... I’m coming baby, I’m coming..


Looks like she's waiting for you cuz she caught you cheating.


----------



## ironman172

You do have a imagination EZ, I'll say that


----------



## Drm50

It’s the vapors off the plastic causing hallucinations. This is serious stuff and requires a intervention.
They usually lock patients in a small camping trailer directly under the exhaust fan at Taco Bell for 30 days. 🤣 🤣


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> View attachment 488643
> 
> Kathrin patiently waiting for me to take her shooting... I’m coming baby, I’m coming..


I've seen better heads on iodine bottles.


----------



## bobk

ironman172 said:


> You do have a imagination EZ, I'll say that


He’s eating some mushrooms left over from a Grateful Dead concert.


----------



## Bprice1031

ezbite said:


> View attachment 488643
> 
> Kathrin patiently waiting for me to take her shooting... I’m coming baby, I’m coming..



You wish! She's outta your league!


----------



## bobk

Bprice1031 said:


> You wish! She's outta your league!


93 yr old billionaire kinda gets in his way.


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> 93 yr old billionaire kinda gets in his way.


Although I haven't met either man in person, I'm fairly confident Ez can take him. If he lost he'd have to delete his account here that's for sure.


----------



## Drm50

I don’t know, if it escalated into a gunfight Gaston would most likely whip out an old Colt 1911 and put Ezee out of the mood. Leaving him standing there with his Glock in his hand. 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> Although I haven't met either man in person, I'm fairly confident Ez can take him. If he lost he'd have to delete his account here that's for sure.


My emphasis was on the billionaire part. He can whip the old dude but she isn't leaving all the money.


----------



## Drm50

Ezee could shut the old goat down. If he started buying fine Merican firearms made of Merican steel old Gaston would soon be broke.  🤣  🤣


----------



## jeff rod builder

Wz been drinking to much and now has the ability to provide picture the way he thinks he see them. But when he sobers up this is what he sees. https://ksr-ugc.imgix.net/assets/01...ame=1&q=92&s=daa21ee995b386511efa959e2da5878a


----------



## ezbite

loweman165 said:


> Although I haven't met either man in person, I'm fairly confident Ez can take him. If he lost he'd have to delete his account here that's for sure.


Me and Gaston are cool, he’s a swinger and doesn’t mine me taking her to “the range” 😝


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> Me and Gaston are cool, he’s a swinger and doesn’t mine me taking her to “the range” 😝


Yea, as long as you don’t get out of range.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> Me and Gaston are cool, he’s a swinger and doesn’t mine me taking her to “the range” 😝


Holy sheep dip. Head to the hospital pronto. You are seriously ill. Guessing you will be admitted to the loony wing.


----------



## Popspastime

Somebody bumped their head...hard..


----------



## bobk

Popspastime said:


> Somebody bumped their head...hard..


I think it was more than once.


----------



## fastwater

Popspastime said:


> Somebody bumped their head...hard..


Nope...someone used him for a basketball.


----------



## 9Left

ezbite said:


> Me and Gaston are cool, he’s a swinger and doesn’t mine me taking her to “the range” 😝


cute... watcha gna do with a plastic 5" barrell?


----------



## ezbite

9Left said:


> cute... watcha gna do with a plastic 5" barrell?


5” who you been talking too??


----------



## Tony Bologna




----------



## Drm50

I have no futher need to be jealous of the Glocksters. I now got myself a plastic pistol. Not a Glock but close enough, a Walther P22. Now got to figure out what to do with some of these heavy old 6 guns.
I emptied out one complete level in pistol cabinet to make room for my new plastic fantastic.


----------



## joebertin

Bad decision...


----------



## $diesel$

I'd happily take those old heavy 6 guns off your hands, Drm50.
I think, after looking at your last photo, that we are alike in our revolver taste, all black ones and no stainless.
At one time, i had 8 to 10 stainless .357's. I have none, now. I believe the only stainless gun i own today, is a Ruger 10/22.


----------



## Drm50

Would you believe I just now gave the Walther p22 away? “ Gave “, maybe able to write it off as loss for taxes. Friends just moved out of town they lived to place on a state hiway. No gun so we shot a box through P22 and I sent it home with them, with another box of ammo.


----------



## Drm50

$diesel$ said:


> I'd happily take those old heavy 6 guns off your hands, Drm50.
> I think, after looking at your last photo, that we are alike in our revolver taste, all black ones and no stainless.
> At one time, i had 8 to 10 stainless .357's. I have none, now. I believe the only stainless gun i own today, is a Ruger 10/22.


I should get a picture of all them but it’s too much trouble. Taking ones out of boxes and cases, wiping them all off again, ect. Maybe getting one scratched against another. I had old buddy come by and had a bunch of S&Ws out. Buddy & Bro left me collection of finger prints to wipe. You can’t ignore guns. If you have a bunch of them in Ohio’s climate you best keep check on them. Humidity, temp change, ect. I had a Savage 24 ruined by a bug. Crawled in barrel and died. Caused bad rust and pitting in one spot. 
No doubt the Glock boys will gloat over real guns rusting.


----------



## loweman165

Drm50 said:


> I should get a picture of all them but it’s too much trouble. Taking ones out of boxes and cases, wiping them all off again, ect. Maybe getting one scratched against another. I had old buddy come by and had a bunch of S&Ws out. Buddy & Bro left me collection of finger prints to wipe. You can’t ignore guns. If you have a bunch of them in Ohio’s climate you best keep check on them. Humidity, temp change, ect. I had a Savage 24 ruined by a bug. Crawled in barrel and died. Caused bad rust and pitting in one spot.
> No doubt the Glock boys will gloat over real guns rusting.


I don't think you left us anything to gloat about, you pretty much summed it up for us. And very well I might add.


----------



## $diesel$

Drm50 said:


> I should get a picture of all them but it’s too much trouble. Taking ones out of boxes and cases, wiping them all off again, ect. Maybe getting one scratched against another. I had old buddy come by and had a bunch of S&Ws out. Buddy & Bro left me collection of finger prints to wipe. You can’t ignore guns. If you have a bunch of them in Ohio’s climate you best keep check on them. Humidity, temp change, ect. I had a Savage 24 ruined by a bug. Crawled in barrel and died. Caused bad rust and pitting in one spot.
> No doubt the Glock boys will gloat over real guns rusting.


Absolutely. I much rather have to clean it often than worry about the plastic falling apart.


----------



## ezbite

Now you just need a mans hat like mine.. 😆


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> I don’t want a Glock hat. That would identify me as a Soft target in the crowd.
> View attachment 489451
> 
> Now you just need a mans hat like mine.. 😆


----------



## hatteras1

ezbite said:


> View attachment 488423
> 
> Good thing I didn’t buy more Tupperware, GLOCKware is where it’s at


(What..... the car???)


----------



## hatteras1

Enough said!!


----------



## jeff rod builder

I think I would rathe have this hat and a bowl of soup.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 489451
> 
> Now you just need a mans hat like mine.. 😆


Ranger hat looks better than that Gaylord thing.


----------



## loweman165




----------



## hatteras1

loweman165 said:


> View attachment 489525


We've reached a new (Low!)


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> View attachment 489525


Photoshopped! You know that said glock on that fancy hat.


----------



## ezbite

How’s you get this photo of bobk?


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> How’s you get this photo of bobk?
> View attachment 489536


It fell out of drm50s wallet.


----------



## ezbite

loweman165 said:


> It fell out of drm50s wallet.


oh we all know that’s true..


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> How’s you get this photo of bobk?
> View attachment 489536


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> View attachment 489591


C’mon buddy, you know the resemblance is uncanny, especially the suspenders 😂


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> C’mon buddy, you know the resemblance is uncanny, especially the suspenders 😂


Here I thought it was the hat.


----------



## hatteras1

Glock testing for the new G48


----------



## ezbite

Even Melissa knows perfection


----------



## Moo Juice

ezbite said:


> View attachment 489666
> 
> Even Melissa knows perfection


Yup, her T shirt says it all.


----------



## jeff rod builder

She’s only holding the can it just happens to be attached to a piece of plastic because she’s be paid to do so


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 489666
> 
> Even Melissa knows perfection


At least she’s a real hunter. Most of them double holding plastic chicks are clueless except for the plastic surgeons they just love.


----------



## joebertin

Yeah, but they make the guns look real good.


----------



## ezbite

the new GLOCK blunder bust BOOM..


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> View attachment 489842
> 
> 
> the new GLOCK blunder bust BOOM..


I'm not sure how I'm gonna defend this


----------



## cincinnati

loweman165 said:


> I'm not sure how I'm gonna defend this


Yeah, ez’s ego just put you in a tough spot….


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> View attachment 489842
> 
> 
> the new GLOCK blunder bust BOOM..


I know it's not sayin much but will prolly be the best glock made to date.
FWIW...bobk is a very patient fellar...but I would NOT show up in Hocking Co. with that thing.


----------



## hatteras1

loweman165 said:


> I'm not sure how I'm gonna defend this











"Danger Danger Will Robinson!!"


----------



## cincinnati

New gun control bill, HR 7910, will outlaw magazine capacity of more than 10 & gun components that are not metal!!

Big trouble, ez!


----------



## ezbite

fastwater said:


> I know it's not sayin much but will prolly be the best glock made to date.
> FWIW...bobk is a very patient fellar...but I would NOT show up in Hocking Co. with that thing.


Aw he’ll shoot it for sure, he’ll swear me to secrecy, but he’ll shoot it 😆


----------



## ezbite

There she is on a Sunday, hard at work making me money 🤣


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> View attachment 489893
> 
> There she is on a Sunday, hard at work making me money 🤣


I'm sure those monitors are off and she's calling to make a hair or nails appointment.😁


----------



## Moo Juice

She's on the phone with her lawyer trying to file a suit against Kanye West for royalties to the song Gold Digger.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> I'm not sure how I'm gonna defend this


It’s time for you to come over to the common sense side.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 489893
> 
> There she is on a Sunday, hard at work making me money 🤣


You poor poor mislead fellow.


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> It’s time for you to come over to the common sense side.


No, it's too hard to find something bad to say about the almighty Glock. I like easy targets.


----------



## Popspastime

The 2 main cleaning fluids in a Gluckster gun cabinet is Vinyl Seat cleaner, and ArmorAll wipes. She's on the phone to Amazon ordering more cleaner and wipes.


----------



## ezbite

Kathrin patiently waiting my arrival.. 😆


----------



## hatteras1

ezbite said:


> I remember my first BEER!!
> View attachment 490246
> Kathrin patiently waiting my arrival.. 😆


----------



## cincinnati

Anybody else beginning to worry about our pal, ez, & his fascination for these pictures? I’ve heard some fellers from across the Pond, use “arrival” as a substitute for another term of a sexual nature…. 😲


----------



## jeff rod builder

cincinnati said:


> Anybody else beginning to worry about our pal, ez, & his fascination for these pictures? I’ve heard some fellers from across the Pond, use “arrival” as a substitute for another term of a sexual nature…. 😲


The plastic vapors are getting to him and you can clearly see it’s affecting his mind.


----------



## Popspastime

I'm telling you fella's. those Vinyl seat cleaner vapors will make your mind do funny things.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 490246
> Kathrin patiently waiting my arrival.. 😆


Only thing she is waiting on is the old coot to burp dirt.


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> Only thing she is waiting on is the old coot to burp dirt.


You can't tell me she's never hovered a pillow over the old fellas face while he slept.


----------



## jeff rod builder

She’s actually daydreaming of when she can go out a buy a 1911 with all her glock money after Gaston passes on


----------



## cincinnati

bobk said:


> Only thing she is waiting on is the old coot to burp dirt.


You talking about ez? 🤭


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> You can't tell me she's never hovered a pillow over the old fellas face while he slept.


I’ve read some stuff on him. He’s a strange one. Pretty big lawsuit from his ex with big accusations of bad dealings.


----------



## cincinnati

Plastic guns! How bad could he be?


----------



## hatteras1

bobk said:


> I’ve read some stuff on him. He’s a strange one. Pretty big lawsuit from his ex with big accusations of bad dealings.


"Melted down all her Tupperware!"


----------



## cueman

Moo Juice said:


> She's on the phone with her lawyer trying to file a suit against Kanye West for royalties to the song Gold Digger.


Or, she's calling to file a restraining order against EZ! Lol


----------



## ezbite

Yes Michelle, I shoot white box too and that G23


----------



## ezbite

Go figure it’s a .45 too


----------



## hatteras1

Let me guess.. A Glock with a Stock!!
"Is a sweet gun though"


----------



## jeff rod builder

Nice piece of wood. Did lady Gaston have a restraining order placed on your person?


----------



## ezbite

now there’s a Benjamin I think we can all get on board with.


----------



## hatteras1

Let us know how that works out for ya...


----------



## Bprice1031

ezbite said:


> View attachment 490405
> 
> Yes Michelle, I shoot white box too and that G23





ezbite said:


> View attachment 491042
> 
> Go figure it’s a .45 too


Never even noticed a gun in the pictures!


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> View attachment 491052
> 
> 
> now there’s a Benjamin I think we can all get on board with.


Defacing U.S. currency is against the law.
Complete desecrating of currency THAT badly should be a felony in the 1st.


----------



## ezbite

yes baby, I’m thinking about you too ❤


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 491268
> 
> 
> yes baby, I’m thinking about you too ❤


Bull****, she’s wondering if she needs to spike the oatmeal with a little more bye bye juice for sugar daddy.


----------



## RossN

Glocks have the worst ergonomics of about any pistol I've tried.

They just don't feel right in my hand. I don't care how "reliable" they are supposed to be.

I'll keep my SIG, my Colt, my S&W, even a Bersa.

I do own a Taurus 1911, but the only Taurus parts left are the barrel, slide, and frame.


----------



## loweman165

RossN said:


> Glocks have the worst ergonomics of about any pistol I've tried.
> 
> They just don't feel right in my hand. I don't care how "reliable" they are supposed to be.
> 
> I'll keep my SIG, my Colt, my S&W, even a Bersa.
> 
> I do own a Taurus 1911, but the only Taurus parts left are the barrel, slide, and frame.


Yeah they don't fit dainty hands very well, need a large man sized hand.


----------



## ezbite

loweman165 said:


> Yeah they don't fit dainty hands very well, need a large man sized hand.


HAHAHA.. exactly what I was thinking too..


----------



## fastwater

loweman165 said:


> Yeah they don't fit dainty hands very well, need a large man sized hand.


"Yeah they don't fit dainty hands very well, need a large man sized hand 'with hairy palms'."

There fixed it for ya LM.


----------



## ezbite

Happy Birthday Mr. GLOCK


----------



## hatteras1

Getting Stale.......


----------



## OhioMadMan

RossN said:


> Glocks have the worst ergonomics of about any pistol I've tried.
> 
> They just don't feel right in my hand. I don't care how "reliable" they are supposed to be.
> 
> I'll keep my SIG, my Colt, my S&W, even a Bersa.
> 
> I do own a Taurus 1911, but the only Taurus parts left are the barrel, slide, and frame.


I never liked the grip on glocks myself.glock. I bought a PSA Dagger. It is a copy of a glock, made by PSA
Just like a glock but, with a different grip angle.The best part is they start out at $300 brand new.
I`ve put about 700 rounds threw mine without one hic up.


https://palmettostatearmory.com/psa-dagger-compact-9mm-pistol-with-extreme-carry-cuts-flat-dark-earth.html?utm_medium=email&utm_source=daily_deals&utm_campaign=20220622&utm_term=morning&utm_content=DG01-51655128741


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 491717
> 
> Happy Birthday Mr. GLOCK


Have you seen a recent picture of him? She’s almost free. Then she can play with her 12.5 million dollar horse. 🤔


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Have you seen a recent picture of him? She’s almost free. Then she can play with her 12.5 million dollar horse. 🤔


Yep...thinkin that 'special' bye bye juice is doing its job.
Heard she's been spending time with 'Brucita' Jenner (or whatever its new name is). Rumor has it when the old man is gone she's gonna close down the glock business and use all the left over plastic and go in business making plastic lingerie and body part extensions.


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> Yep...thinkin that 'special' bye bye juice is doing its job.
> Heard she's been spending time with 'Brunita' Jenner (or whatever its new name is). Rumor has it when the old man is gone she's gonna close down the glock business and use all the left over plastic and go in business making plastic lingerie and body part extensions.


Lol, funny and sad!!


----------



## hatteras1

fastwater said:


> Yep...thinkin that 'special' bye bye juice is doing its job.
> Heard she's been spending time with 'Brucita' Jenner (or whatever its new name is). Rumor has it when the old man is gone she's gonna close down the glock business and use all the left over plastic and go in business making plastic lingerie and body part extensions.


She can always open (The Glock House) and have (Ghost Tours).


----------



## ezbite

Drm50 probably had something to do with the torture rapid fire Rachael had to put up with holding this thing...


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> View attachment 491813
> 
> 
> Drm50 probably had something to do with the torture rapid fire Rachael had to put up with holding this thing...


Even in my weakened state I would help her hold it up.


----------



## hatteras1

Drm50 said:


> Even in my weakened state I would help her hold it up.


..Oh sorry, read that wrong. Thought it said "she would help you hold it up!"


----------



## ezbite

Won’t be long before it’s my lap she‘s sitting on and I’ll have an unlimited supply of perfection... haha!!


----------



## MagicMarker

Coffee anyone?


----------



## Yeada

ezbite said:


> View attachment 491813
> 
> 
> Drm50 probably had something to do with the torture rapid fire Rachael had to put up with holding this thing...











used to have one too


----------



## Drm50

Yeada said:


> View attachment 492106
> 
> used to have one too


That cap gun is the exact pistol I cut my first gun deal with. I was pestering my old man over this cap gun that was a big deal on TV at the time. The OM finally succumbed and bought it for me to shut me up. Soon as it was out of package I was hauling butt to buddies house on my tricycle. Buddy was jealous of my new piece. His old man was the Presbyterian Preacher, tighter than the bark on a pignut.
Buddy was hacking on his OM to buy him one. OM told him he had something better. Took us in basement where he pulled a break top 38 S&W out of a fruit cake tin. Put some pine plugs in cylinder and hands gun to buddy. Buddy’s gun went click, mine went bang. Buddy liked mine, I liked his- we swapped. Back down the block I went home where my old man was on porch. He sees my new S&W and takes me back to buddies house. Calls out Preach, he was fine with trade. Buddy was happy with his new cap gun. My old man was happy with his new 38, he confiscated from me. I was left with a grin on my face and a thumb in my butt. That how it happened back in 55’.


----------



## ezbite

Bet yer old 1911 can’t do that 😆


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> Bet yer old 1911 can’t do that 😆


I almost posted the same video last night! I was afraid of making the old timers jealous , apparently EZ doesnt mind.😝


----------



## Bprice1031

ezbite said:


> Bet yer old 1911 can’t do that 😆


Was this invented because the plastic fumes make you forget how to count?


----------



## 9Left

Bprice1031 said:


> Was this invented because the plastic fumes make you forget how to count?


lol... You're actually giving credit to the Glock crowd for knowing how to count in the first place...🙄
... It probably has an air-conditioner and a radio on it also… I mean, how else you gonna sell a gun like that without fancy bells and whistles on it?


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## loweman165

Hey anyone can count to 7. It's hard to keep track of 17-33. And don't tell me you only need 7, you bums don't take those queens out of the safes anyway.


----------



## Drm50

Gaston has a backup plan. He is trying to market a Glock featuring artificial intelligence. Then it struck him that artificial intelligence might get out of hand and people would stop buying the Glock line. So as a counter measure he had his R&D dept. come up with a sure fire model that would sell.
As Ezee would say, Glock Perfection


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

I have to think that round counter display would be very distracting from a sight picture, especially in a confrontation. Is it electable, that is can you turn it on and off? Not thati want one, mind you!


----------



## hatteras1

Drm50 said:


> Gaston has a backup plan. He is trying to market a Glock featuring artificial intelligence. Then it struck him that artificial intelligence might get out of hand and people would stop buying the Glock line. So as a counter measure he had his R&D dept. come up with a sure fire model that would sell.
> As Ezee would say, Glock Perfection
> View attachment 492533


Just a matter of time, and Glock would get on board!!


----------



## hatteras1

ezbite said:


> View attachment 492101
> 
> Won’t be long before it’s my lap she‘s sitting on and I’ll have an unlimited supply of perfection... haha!!


Caption time!!!
"That sure is a little weapon!!"


----------



## fastwater

Ol' Whiskers said:


> I have to think that round counter display would be very distracting from a sight picture, especially in a confrontation. Is it electable, that is can you turn it on and off? Not thati want one, mind you!


When you're used to the 'spray and pray' method...sight picture really doesn't come into the equation.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

even a shotgun well aimed is considerably more effective


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> Bet yer old 1911 can’t do that 😆


That’s pretty sad that you need a tool to count all your misses.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> That’s pretty sad that you need a tool to count all your misses.


Your neighbor with the shot up house can count em for him.


----------



## $diesel$

hatteras1 said:


> Caption time!!!
> "That sure is a little weapon!!"


That's what she said.


----------



## ezbite

yes baby, you can empty my magazine..


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> View attachment 492687
> 
> yes baby, you can empty my magazine..


Got Dirty Girl written all over her.


----------



## jeff rod builder

bobk said:


> That’s pretty sad that you need a tool to count all your misses.


If one could shoot one wouldn’t need the tool or a 33 round magazine and would only need a 7 round mag or a good 6 shooter


----------



## Drm50

New model Glock is updating the round count display. It floats to top dead center so it can be better viewed from the High Horizontal presentation.


----------



## 9Left

ezbite said:


> View attachment 492687
> 
> yes baby, you can empty my magazine..


What the hell is wrong with her pointer finger?
Did it get cut off when that plastic thing misfired and broke?


----------



## jeff rod builder

Drm50 said:


> New model Glock is updating the round count display. It floats to top dead center so it can be better viewed from the High Horizontal presentation.


Will this new counter be like a fish counter but mounted on a picany rail?
{\rtf1\ansi\ansicpg1252\cocoartf2580
\cocoatextscaling1\cocoaplatform1{\fonttbl\f0\fnil\fcharset0 Roboto-Regular;}
{\colortbl;\red255\green255\blue255;\red33\green37\blue41;\red255\green255\blue255;}
{\*\expandedcolortbl;;\cssrgb\c12941\c14510\c16078;\cssrgb\c100000\c100000\c100000\c90196;}
\deftab720
\pard\pardeftab720\partightenfactor0

\f0\fs28 \cf2 \expnd0\expndtw0\kerning0
\outl0\strokewidth0 \strokec2 \pard\pardeftab720\partightenfactor0
\cf2 \cb3 \strokec2 \
\
}


----------



## ezbite

9Left said:


> What the hell is wrong with her pointer finger?
> Did it get cut off when that plastic thing misfired and broke?


She’s like you now 😂


----------



## 9Left

ezbite said:


> She’s like you now 😂


😂😂😂


----------



## ezbite

can’t blame her, if I had to shoot that piece of rusty junk, I’d shoot myself too... I’m surprised she can hold it up..


----------



## 9Left

ezbite said:


> View attachment 493003
> 
> can’t blame her, if I had to shoot that piece of rusty junk, I’d shoot myself too... I’m surprised she can hold it up..


Well not quite… She's using It because she knows the job will be completed thoroughly… I'd say she was more afraid of using the glock and suffering non-life-threatening injuries.


----------



## hatteras1

Mama... Don't let your baby grow up to be Cowgirls!!


----------



## loweman165

^^Worst photo shop EVER!!!!!^^


----------



## Drm50

Come on Bullet, squeeze out one more Glock and Gaston will let us go on break.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

9Left said:


> What the hell is wrong with her pointer finger?
> Did it get cut off when that plastic thing misfired and broke?


Look whose 😂 talking


----------



## Drm50

I thought I’d seen It all. This AM saw ad for a Custom Glock 19. A list of stuff guy had done by “Bowie”? Gun 200rd count $700, with bunch of extra mags, accessories, ect. Custom Glocks, what will they think of next?


----------



## loweman165

Idk I know I guy here that spends an awful lot of time and money "tuning " 1911s so I guess to each his own.


----------



## Drm50

loweman165 said:


> Idk I know I guy here that spends an awful lot of time and money "tuning " 1911s so I guess to each his own.


No so much money but fine tuning is in order when you have a pistol that is of the quality to benefit from it. The only way a conventional pistol can be improved is by reducing tolerances. Target pistols do not make good combat weapons. Throw a high dollar 1911 in a mud puddle and there is a good chance it’s not going to fire more than once. Govt. is made to do it. It’s apples and oranges even though both are 1911s.


----------



## loweman165

Well when you explain it like that it takes the funny right out of my joke.


----------



## Drm50

loweman165 said:


> Well when you explain it like that it takes the funny right out of my joke.


Don’t feel bad, I ain’t had no fun since my old lady found out Turkey Shoots don’t last 3 days.


----------



## ezbite

I’ve never been much of a wrist watch kinda guy, but now that there’s one that runs to perfection l might just start wearing one..


----------



## hatteras1

ezbite said:


> View attachment 493286
> 
> I’ve never been much of a wrist watch kinda guy, but now that there’s one that runs to perfection l might just start wearing one..


(A Pink One??)


----------



## 9Left

Hey, look at it this way, at least it will be accurate twice a day.


----------



## Drm50

Here is perfection in a time piece, don’t be fooled by expensive gadgets. You can’t fool Mother Nature.


----------



## jeff rod builder

Hmmm. Must be made from the scrap of recycled legos. I heard you also get a free hat with it.


----------



## RJH68

Do those watches come in mens sizes or just women and children?


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> View attachment 493286
> 
> I’ve never been much of a wrist watch kinda guy, but now that there’s one that runs to perfection l might just start wearing one..


Thanks I was looking for a new watch!


----------



## Drm50

Employees talking strike at the Glock plant. Gaston is trying to feed them vegetable based synthetic meat. Contract calls for beef.


----------



## ezbite

Drm50 said:


> Here is perfection in a time piece, don’t be fooled by expensive gadgets. You can’t fool Mother Nature.
> View attachment 493290


Works just like a 1911


----------



## hatteras1

ezbite said:


> Works just like a 1911


Careful there EZ.. First sundial was 1500bc.. and still going strong...


----------



## ezbite

Oh look.. 1911 gen 1


----------



## joebertin

Yes Susan, pictures of Glocks must have babes to be interesting, or credible.


----------



## loweman165

Well it's finally happening!! They can't sell enough 1911s anymore with their old a$$ design so now they've "enhanced" them with double stack magazines and POLYMER grips!!. Just buy the damn Glock already and be done! We know Colt won't make the good financial decision to change, they enjoy digging out of bankruptcy too much.


----------



## ezbite

It was just a matter of time


----------



## ezbite

Kathrin just patiently waiting for me, but I gotta fish..


----------



## 9Left

ezbite said:


> View attachment 494353
> Kathrin just patiently waiting for me, but I gotta fish..


Actually I think she's looking for the glock that was dropped off the boat during the ride… Because ya' know… It'll be floating


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> View attachment 494353
> Kathrin just patiently waiting for me, but I gotta fish..


Definitely has a better rear view. No offense to your girl of course.


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> View attachment 494353
> Kathrin just patiently waiting for me, but I gotta fish..


Auditioning for lead roll of Robin Hood in sequel movie ' Men in Tights 5'.


----------



## ezbite

Didn’t mean to almost stroke you 1911 fellas out with kathrins hotness, here’s one more up your alley 😂


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> View attachment 494361
> 
> Didn’t mean to almost stroke you 1911 fellas out with kathrins hotness, here’s one more up your alley 😂


Granny's pic deserves a big...


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> Definitely has a better rear view. No offense to your girl of course.


His girl? Lmao. Fireball!


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> Well it's finally happening!! They can't sell enough 1911s anymore with their old a$$ design so now they've "enhanced" them with double stack magazines and POLYMER grips!!. Just buy the damn Glock already and be done! We know Colt won't make the good financial decision to change, they enjoy digging out of bankruptcy too much.
> View attachment 494331


There’s no way I’d waste money on a glock compared to that fine piece. No way!


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> There’s no way I’d waste money on a glock compared to that fine piece. No way!


Oh it's a fine piece alright, a fine piece if overpriced 💩.


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> There’s no way I’d waste money on a glock compared to that fine piece. No way!


Now who is drinking fireball??


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> Now who is drinking fireball??


That would still be you.


----------



## ezbite

kathrin just happy to see me today..


----------



## Bprice1031

ezbite said:


> View attachment 494353
> Kathrin just patiently waiting for me, but I gotta fish..





ezbite said:


> View attachment 494516
> 
> kathrin just happy to see me today..


What kind of drugs are you on?


----------



## hatteras1

ezbite said:


> View attachment 494516
> 
> kathrin just happy to see me today..


"Then I woke up."


----------



## loweman165

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









And no, the band-aid on her finger isn't from her Glock exploding. She was in a hurry spoon feeding her husband and got her finger too close to his mouth. Something about trying to get him down for his nap fast cuz ezbite was on his way over is what I'm told.


----------



## loweman165

SENSITIVE CONTENT!!! It's a picture of her hand!!!!! Lol. For Pete's sake....


----------



## M R DUCKS

But it’s a close-up


----------



## hatteras1

😂😂


----------



## cincinnati

Come on, ez! Post some Reality Video: 10 shots @ 40 yards!


----------



## ezbite

Bprice1031 said:


> What kind of drugs are you on?


Drugs of love.:


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 494516
> 
> kathrin just happy to see me today..


I just love the handicap toilet rail mounted to the top of the desk. That just screams HOT.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> View attachment 494526
> 
> And no, the band-aid on her finger isn't from her Glock exploding. She was in a hurry spoon feeding her husband and got her finger too close to his mouth. Something about trying to get him down for his nap fast cuz ezbite was on his way over is what I'm told.


You’re both sniffing plastic solvents.


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> I just love the handicap toilet rail mounted to the top of the desk. That just screams HOT.


It would if you knew how her and ez used it.


----------



## ezbite

That’s right... GLOCK O’clock


----------



## loweman165

Glock, even their hats are awesome!!


----------



## Drm50

Kate ain’t stupid. She’s putting something in the plastic that is addictive. The Glocksters are helplessly hooked.


----------



## loweman165

P.S. shot a 581/600 19X with the G34. Amazing what these guns will do when you actually shoot them and don't leave them locked in a safe....yes I'm talking about the 1911 safe queens. Beat 2 of those today too.


----------



## jeff rod builder

Drm50 said:


> Kate ain’t stupid. She’s putting something in the plastic that is addictive. The Glocksters are helplessly hooked.



Kool aid?


----------



## fastwater

loweman165 said:


> P.S. *shot a 581/600 19X with the G34. *Amazing what these guns will do when you actually shoot them and don't leave them locked in a safe....yes I'm talking about the 1911 safe queens. Beat 2 of those today too.


Wow!!!
That's some impressive shooting.
Thinkin that If'n you shot a good pistola you might be able to turn Pro.


----------



## ezbite

Yes baby, welcome to the pleasure dome..


----------



## Popspastime

The "Bunny Shoe Stalker"..


----------



## Drm50

I believe some of that and a glass of water would be the end of Ezee.


----------



## Popspastime

Drm50 said:


> I believe some of that and a glass of water would be the end of Ezee.


The 1911 boys been getting some of that a long time now.... that plastic wears out quick.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 495262
> 
> Yes baby, welcome to the pleasure dome..


You need help. Lots of help.


----------



## cincinnati

Not enough therapy in the world to fix it….


----------



## Tony Bologna

Look out Kate. Here comes








Alex with her 1911😍


----------



## loweman165

Tony Bologna said:


> Look out Kate. Here comes
> View attachment 495601
> 
> Alex with her 1911😍


Kate could buy and sell her and her old pistol 100x.


----------



## fastwater

loweman165 said:


> Kate could buy and sell her and her old pistol 100x.



Alex ='s ALL woman.
But like a glock...Kate prolly comes with a lot of extra plastic parts.


----------



## Drm50

Seems like Ezee goes from one extreme to the other. The skinny broad will allow him to cut back on the over time. Cost less to feed Kate. It’s the economy stupid!


----------



## ezbite

Tony Bologna said:


> Look out Kate. Here comes
> View attachment 495601
> 
> Alex with her 1911😍


Notice how she’s all sweaty? That’s from trying using all her strength and using both hand to lift that rusty boat anchor, keep trying lady, keep trying..


----------



## Moo Juice

ezbite said:


> Notice how she’s all sweaty? That’s from trying using all her strength and using both hand to lift that rusty boat anchor, keep trying lady, keep trying..


Notice how she actually has muscle tone and pigment in her skin? As opposed to that blue skinned, see through, limp wristed mannequin you seem to have an unhealthy attraction to.


----------



## Jim white

Tony Bologna said:


> Look out Kate. Here comes
> View attachment 495601
> 
> Alex with her 1911😍


Nothing like a woman that knows what she's doin 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## bobk

Moo Juice said:


> Notice how she actually has muscle tone and pigment in her skin? As opposed to that blue skinned, see through, limp wristed mannequin you seem to have an unhealthy attraction to.


Oh my! Lmao!!!!!!!


----------



## Jim white

bobk said:


> Oh my! Lmao!!!!!!!


That is funny ain't it Bob 🤣


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> Kate could buy and sell her and her old pistol 100x.


And she would still be an ugly freaking gold digger.


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> And she would still be an ugly freaking gold digger.


Be honest, you'd marry him for his money too. Don't be a hater.


----------



## hatteras1

Can see I haven't missed anything. The Glock Saga continues. 
Now this Lady... 







She could sell me a Glock or even Bug Spray.. 
Don't much matter to me..


----------



## fastwater

^^^...all that and a Beretta too???
I'm in love.


----------



## hatteras1

fastwater said:


> ^^^...all that and a Beretta too???
> I'm in love.


My Model 92 is my favorite gun at the range. Fun to shoot, low recoil and high capacity.. It's a Beautiful gun.


----------



## fastwater

hatteras1 said:


> My Model 92 is my favorite gun at the range. Fun to shoot, low recoil and high capacity.. It's a Beautiful gun.


Have two 92's and a 96. 
With 100's of rds down the pipes of all three...have never had one single issue with any of them.
Just an absolute pleasurable pistol to shoot.


----------



## MIGHTY




----------



## hatteras1

fastwater said:


> Have two 92's and a 96.
> With 100's of rds down the pipes of all three...have never had one single issue with any of them.
> Just an absolute pleasurable pistol to shoot.


I had a box of 140Gr Black Talons. They woke it up!!!


----------



## Popspastime

There was a good reason why the US picked the 1911 for combat all those years.


----------



## Jim white

Then they went to the 9mm 😳


----------



## ezbite




----------



## joebertin

Jim white said:


> Then they went to the 9mm 😳


But not a Glock.


----------



## Jim white

joebertin said:


> But not a Glock.


That's right they never have lol


----------



## ezbite

she looks cold and needing me to warm her up.


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> View attachment 496263
> 
> that’s ma girl..


She looks mad at ya, what did you do?


----------



## Moo Juice

loweman165 said:


> She looks mad at ya, what did you do?


Uh? He keeps stalking her?


----------



## hatteras1




----------



## Bprice1031

ezbite said:


> View attachment 496263
> 
> she looks cold and needing me to warm her up.



You know you're not old enough for her nor do you have enough money.


----------



## ezbite

loweman165 said:


> She looks mad at ya, what did you do?


OR what i didnt do....


----------



## Jim white

ezbite said:


> View attachment 496263
> 
> she looks cold and needing me to warm her up.


ezbite she doesn't look like the type of woman any one could please. Just straight up B- - - - 
Lmao


----------



## hatteras1

Says it all!!!


----------



## cincinnati

Old saying: “Show me a smoking hot woman & I’ll show you a guy who’s tired of sleeping w/her.”


----------



## loweman165

BREAKING: GLOCK Carbine - CONFIRMED -


There have been rumours of a Glock carbine for a number of years but the photos that recently surfaced are our first good look at it.




www.thefirearmblog.com





Ezbite what's your lady know about this?


----------



## ezbite

loweman165 said:


> BREAKING: GLOCK Carbine - CONFIRMED -
> 
> 
> There have been rumours of a Glock carbine for a number of years but the photos that recently surfaced are our first good look at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thefirearmblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ezbite what's your lady know about this?


It’s true, but won’t be for sale in the USA (for a while).


----------



## ezbite




----------



## bobk

cincinnati said:


> Old saying: “Show me a smoking hot woman & I’ll show you a guy who’s tired of sleeping w/her.”


Ez will never and I mean never sleep with her. Pictures of her in his bed….. probably so


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> BREAKING: GLOCK Carbine - CONFIRMED -
> 
> 
> There have been rumours of a Glock carbine for a number of years but the photos that recently surfaced are our first good look at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thefirearmblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ezbite what's your lady know about this?


His lady? You Lego boys sure drink the Hawaiian Punch together don’t ya. Lamo.


----------



## $diesel$

EZ, your obsession with this far to skinny and far, far to young lady is bad for your health...lol


----------



## MIGHTY

This one’s for you EZ. They’re all mine, even the one in the middle…….


----------



## loweman165

MIGHTY said:


> View attachment 496409
> This one’s for you EZ. They’re all mine, even the one in the middle…….


Takes 5 1911s to equal 1 Glock? Sounds about right.


----------



## fastwater

MIGHTY said:


> View attachment 496409
> This one’s for you EZ. They’re all mine, even the one in the middle…….


If'n that was a Picasso painting...obviously one would have to wonder why Picasso chose to paint five beautiful roses then paint a big ugly TURD right in the middle.


----------



## MIGHTY

Lol. Figured I better get on the 9mm train since it’s way cheaper to shoot than 45. Only glock I had ever shot was the 21 years ago and I hated it. Couple months back at the range a buddy let me try his 43. I’m a fan of thinner pistols and the 43 felt pretty good in the hand so I just figured what the hell and bought the 43x. It’s a heck of a lot of fun to shoot I must say. I’m not very big so it’s way easier to conceal in the warmer months but the 1911 still gets winter duty.


----------



## Moo Juice

fastwater said:


> If'n that was a Picasso painting...obviously one would have to wonder why Picasso chose to paint five beautiful roses then paint a big ugly TURD right in the middle.


Every rose has it's thorns........


----------



## fastwater

Moo Juice said:


> Every rose has it's thorns........


IN this case...worse than thorns... these five beautiful roses are tainted with fecal matter.


----------



## Popspastime

Here's one for ya Plasti- pack Gluck owners.. Did Ya Know..?? Fact.. The 1911 was the only pistol in history to shoot down a Zero in WW !! with One shot...? Put that in your Gluck Fact Checkers and see.Top that..


----------



## loweman165

Popspastime said:


> Here's one for ya Plasti- pack Gluck owners.. Did Ya Know..?? Fact.. The 1911 was the only pistol in history to shoot down a Zero in WW !! with One shot...? Put that in your Gluck Fact Checkers and see.Top that..


So now we're just telling lies to try and defend the steel brick? That story's BS. You didn't actually believe it did you? Lol. Well you believe in that chunk of out dated scrap iron so....


----------



## $diesel$

loweman165 said:


> Takes 5 1911s to equal 1 Glock? Sounds about right.


Hahahaha......you gotta be on some nasty pharmaceutical


----------



## Popspastime

loweman165 said:


> So now we're just telling lies to try and defend the steel brick? That story's BS. You didn't actually believe it did you? Lol. Well you believe in that chunk of out dated scrap iron so....


You Plasti-people really need to learn a bit..








This pilot shot down an enemy fighter with his 1911


When Army Air Forces bomber pilot Owen Baggett was trying to take out a bridge in WWII at Burma, he ended up having to bail out in the skies over the bridge. He landed in the history books. In March 1943, Baggett and other airmen in his B…




www.wearethemighty.com


----------



## bobk

MIGHTY said:


> View attachment 496409
> This one’s for you EZ. They’re all mine, even the one in the middle…….


Nice collection Mighty. What’s that butt ugly thing in the middle doing in the presence of greatness? Kinda like group pictures of the cheerleading squad. Always an ugly one in the bunch.


----------



## MIGHTY

Lol I’m telling ya fellas, it’s a pretty fun little gun to shoot. It’s easier for me to carry in the warmer months being 5’9” and 160 pounds. Plus I mostly only carry when I’m going to my brothers shop (3-4 times a week after work) and I can toss it into a tool box or on a tool cart and not have to worry about beating it up since it’s never going to be worth anything. The weathers starting to change though so one of the 1911’s will get thrown back in the mix


----------



## ezbite

G24 old reliable


----------



## loweman165

Popspastime said:


> You Plasti-people really need to learn a bit..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pilot shot down an enemy fighter with his 1911
> 
> 
> When Army Air Forces bomber pilot Owen Baggett was trying to take out a bridge in WWII at Burma, he ended up having to bail out in the skies over the bridge. He landed in the history books. In March 1943, Baggett and other airmen in his B…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wearethemighty.com


I know the "story". Right now I got work to do but later I'll break it down and punch holes in it.


----------



## loweman165

Ok so this is a clip of the story your trying to feed me. And of course I have my doubts. 
So this guy's bomber gets shot down. The Zeros are circling around to finish them off. Fine so far, happened all the time. Then things get fishy. 
So he sees a zero headed his way at 150mph give or take and hatches a plan to play dead and retrieve his trusty 1911. Somehow the zero slows down to stall speed(70mph for a zero) because the pilot, in the heat of battle, wants to OPEN HIS CANOPY and take a good look at this dead American who oh by the way is falling at 22 feet a second. 
So he draws and fires 4 rounds and scores a head shot. A head shot on a guy, in a plane going at least 70mph from left to right (or vise versus) while HE'S falling at 22 feet a second. Not to mention allowing for the incredible drop and slow spead of a 45 bullet because I'm shure were dealing with a range of atleast 50 yards.
So he kills him and the plane "spirals into the ground"(I'm sure we've all seen enough ww2 film to know what that looks like) and he lands and gets captured and is a pow 
While in captivity, he meets another pow who was shot down during the same bombing run. This guy claims that when he landed he stumbled apon a jap zero that had crashed. The pilot was "thrown clear" of a plane full of fuel and hitting the ground at 200mph and was in such good shape that he could see a 45acp wound to the head. How he could distinguish a 45 wound from shrapnel or any other foreign object while being behind enemy lines and worried about certain death is beside the point. The body would have been vaporized. And this is how they confirm the made up story. A guy who didn't hear the story, finds the exact same pilot and says "by golly he was shot with a 45". I believe in ghosts and I don't believe that story. 
What are you gonna tell us next, Kennedy way killed with one bullet?


----------



## MIGHTY

loweman165 said:


> View attachment 496527
> 
> Ok so this is a clip of the story your trying to feed me. And of course I have my doubts.
> So this guy's bomber gets shot down. The Zeros are circling around to finish them off. Fine so far, happened all the time. Then things get fishy.
> So he sees a zero headed his way at 150mph give or take and hatches a plan to play dead and retrieve his trusty 1911. Somehow the zero slows down to stall speed(70mph for a zero) because the pilot, in the heat of battle, wants to OPEN HIS CANOPY and take a good look at this dead American who oh by the way is falling at 22 feet a second.
> So he draws and fires 4 rounds and scores a head shot. A head shot on a guy, in a plane going at least 70mph from left to right (or vise versus) while HE'S falling at 22 feet a second. Not to mention allowing for the incredible drop and slow spead of a 45 bullet because I'm shure were dealing with a range of atleast 50 yards.
> So he kills him and the plane "spirals into the ground"(I'm sure we've all seen enough ww2 film to know what that looks like) and he lands and gets captured and is a pow
> While in captivity, he meets another pow who was shot down during the same bombing run. This guy claims that when he landed he stumbled apon a jap zero that had crashed. The pilot was "thrown clear" of a plane full of fuel and hitting the ground at 200mph and was in such good shape that he could see a 45acp wound to the head. How he could distinguish a 45 wound from shrapnel or any other foreign object while being behind enemy lines and worried about certain death is beside the point. The body would have been vaporized. And this is how they confirm the made up story. A guy who didn't hear the story, finds the exact same pilot and says "by golly he was shot with a 45". I believe in ghosts and I don't believe that story.
> What are you gonna tell us next, Kennedy way killed with one bullet?


Still got the shovel….


----------



## 9Left

ezbite said:


> View attachment 496500
> 
> G24 old reliable


we appreciate the pics of all the hot girls EZ.... But the bottom line is… Putting that glock in the hands of a hot chick is the only way to make that gun look good.


----------



## joebertin

Hot chicks don't make the Glock look good, but do make the picture interesting. Glock is universally accepted as the ugly, red-headed, step-child of the pistol world.


----------



## Popspastime

Jealousy will get you know where.. Your sniffin too much diesel.. lol.


----------



## Bprice1031

9Left said:


> we appreciate the pics of all the hot girls EZ.... But the bottom line is… Putting that glock in the hands of a hot chick is the only way to make that gun look good.


I got it. Guys buy Glocks thinking that they will end up with a hot woman like the ones holding the ugly things in all of EZ's pictures. WAKE UP GUYS, IT'S NOT GOING TO HAPPEN!!!


----------



## ezbite

Bprice1031 said:


> I got it. Guys buy Glocks thinking that they will end up with a hot woman like the ones holding the ugly things in all of EZ's pictures. WAKE UP GUYS, IT'S NOT GOING TO HAPPEN!!!


this IS NOT why I buy mighty GLOCK handguns, it’s a byproduct...


----------



## hatteras1

9Left said:


> we appreciate the pics of all the hot girls EZ.... But the bottom line is… Putting that glock in the hands of a hot chick is the only way to make that gun look good.


* "The Sisterhood of the traveling Glock!"*


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 496500
> 
> G24 old reliable


Great tool for cutting jeans.


----------



## hatteras1

Gluck Glue..


----------



## ezbite

hatteras1 said:


> View attachment 496619
> Gluck Glue..


fake news


----------



## hatteras1

ezbite said:


> fake news


----------



## MIGHTY

Quick trip to the range today to test out the rifle. I still think I shoot the 1911 a hair better than the 43x but I’ve only owned it a couple months. Great day to be outside


----------



## loweman165

Hard to beat a 1911 with a 43. If I want to outshoot my 1911s I gotta use the G34 but even then It's probably 50/50.


----------



## MIGHTY

Oh for sure. We had a couple milk jugs and 2 liters set up at about 30-45 yards that I was shooting 357 at with the rifle since I just tinkered on it. Then just for the heck of it I decided to start shooting the pistols at them. I’m only used to practicing with the 43x inside of 12 or so yards. Wasn’t having much trouble punching holes in the plastic with either one.


----------



## $diesel$

I watched a video on the 1911's yesterday.
They said that when the army test fired the Colt1911 against other pistols, that they did not mention the makers, they fired it 6000 times in two days with out any problems.
What got me was, they stated that the gun got so hot, they had to dunk it in a bucket of water to cool it down and it kept on firing flawlessly.
Amazing.


----------



## Popspastime

The big reason it ran and ran is because of the ammo they used. Ball ammo will run and run without a problem, thats all they used during wartime. Today there's an array of projectiles that don't play well in a lot of pistols. Because of that they say it has problems.. well BS.. the ammo used is causing the problems. They ran that pistol in the mud, in the snow, in the sand, and it kept on operating, all with ball ammo.


----------



## Jim white

If it works why not use it 👍


----------



## loweman165

$diesel$ said:


> I watched a video on the 1911's yesterday.
> They said that when the army test fired the Colt1911 against other pistols, that they did not mention the makers, they fired it 6000 times in two days with out any problems.
> What got me was, they stated that the gun got so hot, they had to dunk it in a bucket of water to cool it down and it kept on firing flawlessly.
> Amazing.


They had to dunk it in water huh?


----------



## loweman165

Glock saves the day again!!!









Why you should carry in the woods


Paradisefirearmsmerch.com




youtube.com


----------



## bobk

Except he missed both times. He was lucky he didn’t get eaten.


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> Except he missed both times. He was lucky he didn’t get eaten.


Hey I said the Glock saved the day. I never said he knew how to use it. He does however know how to hold up a phone and a pistol at the same time so that's something I guess.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> Hey I said the Glock saved the day. I never said he knew how to use it. He does however know how to hold up a phone and a pistol at the same time so that's something I guess.


lmao, pretty stupid if you ask me. People and their phones. I would have dropped the phone and got a 2 handed grip and got that thing leaking.


----------



## Safety1st

Not to referee⚽ here but 6000rds in 2 days for an old workhorse is great!
1200+ rds thru fantastic plastic, full auto as fast as possible with a predicted melt, fix, and kept running isn't bad either.

Wish they could've had the toss the 1911 out a plane pick it up shoot it test such as glock did. Does. Drag it behind a vehicle pick it up shoot it test, etc. Take parts out of the action, still shoots test

Imagine following the aero. Look! An impact crater! haha


CHOOT'EM 'LIZABETH !!🦎

....Ok, back to banter, jab, verbal parry trust LoL


----------



## $diesel$

loweman165 said:


> They had to dunk it in water huh?


I never said the glock was a bad gun, i just talked about the 1911.
Your video was good and the glock was impressive, but thats not 6000 rounds "flawlessly" and the 1911 test was 100 and some years ago. I just don't understand why some of you guys are so hard on that old gun.
I really shouldn't be running my mouth about this topic at all as i am a revolver guy all the way. But, i do own a 1911 because i think they are a beautiful and effective, old style, weapon.
Also, my father carried a 1911 from Morocco to Germany all those years ago, so i guess there's a bit of nostalgia involved as well.
I'm an old timer and it just don't sit well with me carrying a plastic gun. That's kinda like drive'n a glass truck.


----------



## fastwater

$diesel$ said:


> I never said the glock was a bad gun, i just talked about the 1911.
> Your video was good and the glock was impressive, but thats not 6000 rounds "flawlessly" and the 1911 test was 100 and some years ago. I just don't understand why some of you guys are so hard on that old gun.
> I really shouldn't be running my mouth about this topic at all as i am a revolver guy all the way. But, i do own a 1911 because i think they are a beautiful and effective, old style, weapon.
> Also, my father carried a 1911 from Morocco to Germany all those years ago, so i guess there's a bit of nostalgia involved as well.
> I'm an old timer and it just don't sit well with me carrying a plastic gun. *That's kinda like drive'n a glass truck.*


...or like drinkin your favorite ice cold draft beer out of a kids plastic sippy cup.
You really don't want to use it but If'n all your buddies are already using all the manly frosted mugs and the sippy cup is all that's left...well...sippy cup it is.


----------



## loweman165

$diesel$ said:


> I never said the glock was a bad gun, i just talked about the 1911.
> Your video was good and the glock was impressive, but thats not 6000 rounds "flawlessly" and the 1911 test was 100 and some years ago. I just don't understand why some of you guys are so hard on that old gun.
> I really shouldn't be running my mouth about this topic at all as i am a revolver guy all the way. But, i do own a 1911 because i think they are a beautiful and effective, old style, weapon.
> Also, my father carried a 1911 from Morocco to Germany all those years ago, so i guess there's a bit of nostalgia involved as well.
> I'm an old timer and it just don't sit well with me carrying a plastic gun. That's kinda like drive'n a glass truck.


You know I'm not offended, just keeping the spirit of the thread 😉


----------



## $diesel$

I know that, brother, all in fun.


----------



## ezbite

One of my NAVY brothers sent me a photo of the new aircraft carriers anchor, that’ll hold thru a typhoon...


----------



## MIGHTY

Lotta money in that photo….. I’d love to get my hands on that container


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> One of my NAVY brothers sent me a photo of the new aircraft carriers anchor, that’ll hold thru a typhoon...
> View attachment 497041


Had no idea a can of cranberries was that strong.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Had no idea a can of cranberries was that strong.


Had no idea either.
Must be the jelly the cranberries are in.
Either that...or there is lead in them there cranberries.
On a side note...the Navy sure goes top shelf with their combat pistolas


----------



## $diesel$

That can of .45's would make a great Christmas present for me.......oh, and you can keep the cranberry's.


----------



## ezbite

My girl at our range..


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> My girl at our range..
> View attachment 497115


Might want to start feeding her, looking a little thin.


----------



## Bprice1031

loweman165 said:


> Might want to start feeding her, looking a little thin.


I agree with you on this one. surprised the recoil doesn't knock her over.


----------



## Moo Juice

That's what a good vegan diet will do for you.


----------



## Popspastime

Olive Oil..with a Powder white Cake-on makeup and over sized boots. Oh yea, a real beauty.


----------



## Jim white

Skinny gun for a skinny woman 🤪 She needs to eat some beans and potatoes 😁


----------



## bobk

Bprice1031 said:


> I agree with you on this one. surprised the recoil doesn't knock her over.


I seriously doubt that pasty pale, gold digging anorexic thing shot that pistol.


----------



## Popspastime

Here's the real Gluck, Gluck girl..


----------



## bobk

Popspastime said:


> Here's the real Gluck, Gluck girl..
> View attachment 497162


Just think, some dumb*** even took the picture while “it” had its finger on the trigger.


----------



## ezbite

that’s NOT a 1911 on her hip..


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> My girl at our range..
> View attachment 497115


Is she standin on a chicken???


----------



## ezbite

fastwater said:


> Is she standin on a chicken???


What?


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> What?


Legs so skinny she looks like she's standin on a chicken.


----------



## CFIden

Popspastime said:


> Here's the real Gluck, Gluck girl..
> View attachment 497162


Daddy must be proud!


----------



## CFIden

ezbite said:


> My girl at our range..
> View attachment 497115


She would make me look like John Holmes. Look guys, it's as big as her leg!


----------



## loweman165

Popspastime said:


> Here's the real Gluck, Gluck girl..
> View attachment 497162


A list of the pervs that "liked" her picture:








Am just pointing it out....


----------



## One guy and a boat

loweman165 said:


> A list of the pervs that "liked" her picture:
> View attachment 497177
> 
> Am just pointing it out....


Hell yeah. Popspastime got a good zinger in there lol

Kip


----------



## ezbite

loweman165 said:


> A list of the pervs that "liked" her picture:
> View attachment 497177
> 
> Am just pointing it out....


You knew bobk was on that list 😂


----------



## joebertin

Yep, bony and bad attitude. The look on her face says that after she shoots you, she'll have the desire to plant an ice pick in your eye. A lot of ladies get that look on a regular basis.

Give her some steak and a 1911. Her curves will develop, and she'll have a real pistol, which will put a smile on her face as she shoots you, and plants an ice pick in your eye,

Might as well be mistreated by a curvy, smiling lady... with a real gun.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> A list of the pervs that "liked" her picture:
> View attachment 497177
> 
> Am just pointing it out....





loweman165 said:


> A list of the pervs that "liked" her picture:
> View attachment 497177
> 
> Am just pointing it out....


lol, nice try.


----------



## Popspastime

bobk said:


> Just think, some dumb*** even took the picture while “it” had its finger on the trigger.


"It" actually has the "Deer hunting clip" in it as well. Thought for sure you'd notice that...


----------



## bobk

Popspastime said:


> "It" actually has the "Deer hunting clip" in it as well. Thought for sure you'd notice that...


I did see that. I’ve seen it so many times on ez’s plastic toy that I’m sorta used to it. He always has one when he’s hunting. Needs the mag dump feature or he’d never hit anything.


----------



## $diesel$

Correct me if i'm wrong, but i can see a butt cheek there.
That isn't the same girl, is it, EZ?


----------



## bobk

$diesel$ said:


> Correct me if i'm wrong, but i can see a butt cheek there.
> That isn't the same girl, is it, EZ?


No, it’s his latest pen pal from Ukraine.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> No, it’s his latest pen pal from Ukraine.


And she even comes with the customary 'gold bling' glock starter kit and face tat.
'Almost'...the complete perfect glock mate package for sure.
She just needs a few pointers from her glock admirer on the proper sideways lean hold of a glock.


----------



## Moo Juice

fastwater said:


> And she even has the customary 'gold bling' glock starter kit and face tat.
> Almost...complete package for sure.
> She just needs a few pointers from her glock pen pal on the proper sideways lean hold of a glock.


I think they're referring to the hot blonde, fasty.


----------



## fastwater

Moo Juice said:


> I think they're referring to the hot blonde, fasty.


Oh...my bad!
Thanks MJ.
Since we all know the hot blonde pic is obviously photoshopped...Just figured that the other one fit the bill of a real glock babe so much that the true glocketeers here were still awestruck and talking about her.


----------



## Moo Juice

What's really funny is, I looked up the ingredients in the bottle "gangstabilly's" holding and it's to prevent nausea and vomiting!😂 Probably has to give everyone she meets a shot!😂


----------



## Popspastime

[QUOTE="Moo Juice, post: 3180760, member: Probably has to give everyone she meets a shot!😂
[/QUOTE]
Starting with Queen white face skinny legs.


----------



## One guy and a boat

Moo Juice said:


> What's really funny is, I looked up the ingredients in the bottle "gangstabilly's" holding and it's to prevent nausea and vomiting! Probably has to give everyone she meets a shot!


And then follow up shots after meeting her. 

Kip


----------



## ezbite

Looks like the old fellas got their morning coffee 😆


----------



## cincinnati

ezbite said:


> Looks like the old fellas got their morning coffee 😆


 And your time is right around the corner, regardless how practiced your 1-handed typing gets….


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> Looks like the old fellas got their morning coffee 😆


I forgot. How old are you Susan?


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> I forgot. How old are you Susan?


That’s personal info, don’t you know you don’t share that online?? Plenty of commercials on tv you can watch About it at 1am,2am,3am,4am,5am when you get up to pee 😂


----------



## ezbite

yankee rose - Google Search


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> That’s personal info, don’t you know you don’t share that online?? Plenty of commercials on tv you can watch About it at 1am,2am,3am,4am,5am when you get up to pee 😂


Speaking from your life experience’s I see.


----------



## ezbite




----------



## joebertin

Sorry Susan, now I understand. Your schnauzer is cute...


----------



## ezbite

joebertin said:


> Sorry Susan, now I understand. Your schnauzer is cute...











isn’t he?


----------



## 9Left

hey now... ez may be confused on his choice of gun... but there will be no crap talking the dog…

That's a good looking pup ya got there EZ


----------



## Bprice1031

ezbite said:


> View attachment 497413
> 
> isn’t he?



Great looking dog EZ. How many schnauzers does he eat a day?


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 497413
> 
> isn’t he?


Looks like he doesn’t like the fancy new dog house.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 497291


I’m calling bs! No way you had that many woman friends in 2020. Of course I guess you could be counting glock owners as girls I reckon.


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> Looks like he doesn’t like the fancy new dog house.


my construction crew went on strike and Im having trouble betting roofing materials right now.


----------



## hatteras1

Say What!!!!


----------



## bobk

hatteras1 said:


> Say What!!!!
> 
> View attachment 497455


Hillary


----------



## Drm50

Cut Ezee some slack, in a few years the dog will get use to him. Then he won’t have to hang a pork chop around his neck so the dog will play with him. I can see the Glock owners need for such a dog.
It’s called self defense.


----------



## joebertin

ezbite said:


> View attachment 497413
> 
> isn’t he?


Yes! I like dogs, and he's a real dog. Much better looking than the emaciated Glock Babe.

You're half way there, add a real pistol to complete your new macho image.

There is hope...


----------



## Drm50

I never thought about it before but have you noticed a lot of Glocksters have big dogs. Us that pack steel pistols just have regular dawgs.


----------



## loweman165

Drm50 said:


> I never thought about it before but have you noticed a lot of Glocksters have big dogs. Us that pack steel pistols just have regular dawgs.
> View attachment 497560


Nothing small about that dog. I can tell tho that it wishes it had a cooler owner. One that owns a glock.


----------



## hatteras1

Maybe if they weren't made out of recycled dog toys!!


----------



## bobk

hatteras1 said:


> Maybe if they weren't made out of recycled dog toys!!
> View attachment 497562


Poor dog of ez’s. Always surrounded by plastic.


----------



## hatteras1

bobk said:


> Poor dog of ez’s. Always surrounded by plastic.


" Yea......Poor Puppy


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

dog wont get indigestion from steel!


----------



## cincinnati

Drm50 said:


> I never thought about it before but have you noticed a lot of Glocksters have big dogs. Us that pack steel pistols just have regular dawgs.
> View attachment 497560


Compensating for their short-comings in other areas.


----------



## ezbite

cincinnati said:


> Compensating for their short-comings in other areas.


Listen, just because you and Paris Hilton share the same taste in “dogs” (and probably make-up) is no reason to insinuate I Own any 1911’s...


----------



## cincinnati

You must have me confused w/some anorexic, plastic gun owner.


----------



## fastwater

My lil puppy eats Glocks for breakfast:


----------



## loweman165

I can't believe we got our dogs involved in this.🤦‍♂️


----------



## ezbite

The very first GLOCK P80 aka G17 submitted by the queen 👑


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> View attachment 497649
> The very first GLOCK P80 aka G17 submitted by the queen 👑


Warn these guys to check their pace maker batteries before posting such a picture.


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> View attachment 497649
> The very first GLOCK P80 aka G17 submitted by the queen 👑


Her fav. holiday is coming up at the end of this month.
No doubt has her broom parked close by.

What she really looks like without all the makeup:


----------



## fastwater

loweman165 said:


> I can't believe we got our dogs involved in this.🤦‍♂️


You're right LM...
After this pic:









...we shoulda been posting our scarecrow pics


----------



## loweman165

fastwater said:


> You're right LM...
> After this pic:
> View attachment 497655
> 
> 
> ...we shoulda been posting our scarecrow pics


Hey she's a skinny gold digger but I wouldn't kick her out of bed, that's a lottery ticket you can do more with than just scratch.


----------



## $diesel$

Sorry, glocky's, it looks like a dude with long hair.


----------



## Drm50

I wish I could take credit for this, but it’s not mine. To good not to pass on. Guy says he looks at pistols like food. There is no food he doesn’t like. He hasn’t tried a Glock yet. But says he ain’t eaten a worm yet either. This guy puts all them ancient philosophers to shame, except maybe Will Rodgers and Mark Twain.


----------



## fastwater

loweman165 said:


> *Hey she's a skinny gold digger *but I wouldn't kick her out of bed, that's a lottery ticket you can do more with than just scratch.


SKINNY???

Found this pic of her dressed in casual wear:


----------



## ezbite

$diesel$ said:


> Sorry, glocky's, it looks like a dude with long hair.


I thought you 1911 dudes really dig that 😂 😂


----------



## jeff rod builder

I was wondering what EZs mistress was going to dress up as for Halloween but then I realized she was already dressed up and no costume was needed


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 497649
> The very first GLOCK P80 aka G17 submitted by the queen 👑


The queen of ugly. Elmers glue has better color than her.


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> The queen of ugly. Elmers glue has better color than her.


Put down the crown and go to bed, your vision is blurred sally..


----------



## Drm50

I know why she has those big bulky boots on. It keeps her from getting stuck in cracks in sidewalks.


----------



## cincinnati

A change of pace for ez....


----------



## Drm50

Taurus is a step up from a Glock but not enough to get excited about.


----------



## bobk

Drm50 said:


> Taurus is a step up from a Glock but not enough to get excited about.


I don't think cinci is excited about the taurus.


----------



## Drm50

bobk said:


> I don't think cinci is excited about the taurus.


You got a point, if she goes for Taurus, she would go for anything.


----------



## ezbite

Drm50 said:


> You got a point, if she goes for Taurus, she would go for anything.


That is one confused woman for sure..


----------



## cincinnati

ezbite said:


> That is one confused woman for sure..
> View attachment 497978


Post up some links of your crush shooting....


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## ezbite

nuthin’ wrong with a custom handgun..


----------



## fastwater

What handgun_?_


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> View attachment 498323
> 
> nuthin’ wrong with a custom handgun..


----------



## Lil' Rob

Looks like some-things else may be custom...not original.


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> What handgun_?_


It’s all about the guns with plastic boy. He loves a pair of guns even if they are plastic or silicone. None of them gals can shoot. They just point things.


----------



## bobk

Good looking and great shooting. 1911 rules.


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> Good looking and great shooting. 1911 rules.
> View attachment 498370
> View attachment 498371


She don’t even know your name sally..


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> She don’t even know your name sally..


Unlike you I never said she did. You claim to be dating all those plastic gals. Get back on your meds.


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> Unlike you I never said she did. You claim to be dating all those plastic gals. Get back on your meds.


If it’s on the internet it must be true..


----------



## hatteras1

ezbite said:


> If it’s on the internet it must be true..


 (Yep!)


----------



## ezbite

rachael says She loves the G42 which is a very compact.380 (yes I have one).


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> View attachment 498634
> 
> rachael says She loves the G42 which is a very compact.380 (*yes I have one).*


You have a Rachael...or a G42 ???


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 498634
> 
> rachael says She loves the G42 which is a very compact.380 (yes I have one).


Dig the man hands.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Dig the man hands.


You know what they say about big hands...


----------



## RodsInTheMud

fastwater said:


> You know what they say about big hands...


Makes your Glock look smaller?


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> You know what they say about big hands...


Makes perfect sense why he likes him then. 😬


----------



## ezbite

Now that is SWEET!!


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 498968
> 
> Now that is SWEET!!


It’s not too bad. Could use some stain then it would be a really nice fence.


----------



## hatteras1

Glock-Zippo Edition


----------



## Bprice1031

ezbite said:


> View attachment 498968
> 
> Now that is SWEET!!


What am I looking at??? Chromed plastic?


----------



## jeff rod builder

That yard needs attention not sure what is sweet in that picture


----------



## ezbite

An oldie but goodie for the haters..

put em upppppp..


----------



## bobk

I like that movie.


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> I like that movie.


Isn’t that you sally?


----------



## hatteras1

ezbite said:


> View attachment 499046
> 
> An oldie but goodie for the haters..
> 
> put em upppppp..











(Disclaimer) No Glocks were hurt during filming of this Movie.


----------



## loweman165

hatteras1 said:


> View attachment 499074
> 
> (Disclaimer) No Glocks were hurt during filming of this Movie.


Ah, now I finally understand. You guys believe everything you see on TV and the internet. 1911s shooting down Zeros now taking out tanks. It's a sure sign of old age, you old coots are being taken for your life saving all the time with a simple phone call.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> Isn’t that you sally?


You’re jealous I made the big screen.


----------



## hatteras1

loweman165 said:


> Ah, now I finally understand. You guys believe everything you see on TV and the internet. 1911s shooting down Zeros now taking out tanks. It's a sure sign of old age, you old coots are being taken for your life saving all the time with a simple phone call.


Truth is, My Stepdad is still alive today (WWII) Veteran, and It was the 1911 that saved so many of those guys, so I guess I'm impartial. 👏


----------



## Jim white

hatteras1 said:


> Truth is, My Stepdad is still alive today (WWII) Veteran, and It was the 1911 that saved so many of those guys, so I guess I'm impartial. 👏


 If it works it works 👍


----------



## ezbite

hatteras1 said:


> Truth is, My Stepdad is still alive today (WWII) Veteran, and It was the 1911 that saved so many of those guys, so I guess I'm impartial. 👏


Aw good for you 😆


----------



## ezbite

look at that, the queen even teaches music..


----------



## Drm50

She’s not teaching music, she is teaching little girl to loose weight so she can hide behind a clarinet, just like her.


----------



## hatteras1




----------



## cincinnati

The Queen HOLDS music, like a stand. There’s a difference….


----------



## bobk

hatteras1 said:


> View attachment 499560


Where did you find the school picture of Susan playing the flute?

That mouthpiece is probably plastic too. Making perfect sense now. Ezbite’s been sucking and blowing on plastic his whole life.


----------



## joebertin

It is a better picture of her, she's smiling, and the black outfit against the dark sofa hides her anorexia. But the biggest asset to the picture is no nerf gun. Good job Susan.


----------



## ezbite

happy Birthday to the queen, long live the queen!!!


----------



## night vision

13 Warning Signs Of Being Obsessed With Someone (bonobology.com)


----------



## Drm50

I think Ezee ought to rent a room before they put him in a rubber one.


----------



## fastwater

I've seen better heads on iodine bottles...


----------



## One guy and a boat

ezbite said:


> View attachment 499649
> 
> happy Birthday to the queen, long live the queen!!!


That's a terrible picture of her. This is what I see 
Edited to add- She looks good in most pics, that one just looked odd to me. 









Kip


----------



## Moo Juice

Those eye brows scream mental illness.


----------



## joebertin

Another good one Susan... no nerf gun again. I think her eyebrows are OK.


----------



## hatteras1

"And it goes Pow-Pow-Pow!"


----------



## loweman165

I only wish she ran her company more like Colt. You know, go bankrupt, come back from it and then sell the company to the Czechs.

Colt CZGroup lol. They got any hot ladies running that? It is the Czech Republic so I'm kinda thinking no?


----------



## Drm50

The UAW ran Colt out of business years ago. That along with bad business decisions is why Colts are now junk. They have been for at least 40yrs. I won’t look at a Colt made after about 1975. I think last 1911 I bought new was a 71 or 72 Gold Cup and in revolvers a couple Diamond Backs bought around same time. S&W is same way it just took them longer to get there. I’m not interested in one dam thing they make as a new purchase. To be equal opportunity, that goes for Winchester, Remington and Browning too. I can’t think of one American made gun of any kind that I would be interested in. The bottom line is they can not make a quality firearm from traditional materials and methods to sell at a reasonable price. So they make junk out of synthetic materials by hi tech processes. I don’t think Colt is going to last long even under CZ. Their new revolvers are nothing like the old ones.


----------



## loweman165

Drm50 said:


> The UAW ran Colt out of business years ago. That along with bad business decisions is why Colts are now junk. They have been for at least 40yrs. I won’t look at a Colt made after about 1975. I think last 1911 I bought new was a 71 or 72 Gold Cup and in revolvers a couple Diamond Backs bought around same time. S&W is same way it just took them longer to get there. I’m not interested in one dam thing they make as a new purchase. To be equal opportunity, that goes for Winchester, Remington and Browning too. I can’t think of one American made gun of any kind that I would be interested in. The bottom line is they can not make a quality firearm from traditional materials and methods to sell at a reasonable price. So they make junk out of synthetic materials by hi tech processes. I don’t think Colt is going to last long even under CZ. Their new revolvers are nothing like the old ones.


You didn't mention Ruger. I have quite a few Ruger revolvers, autos and rifles (22lr&223).
Most revolvers are 1970s manufacture. Couple P series, SRs and LC9Ss. Have an SP101 made before they started with the MIM parts, always liked that one. They've slowly went down hill with parts quality AND quality control. 
Only plus side with them, IF it is a plus, is they use customers for QC and pay to have guns shipped back and repaired for free. I've sent 4 that I can remember back over the years. All newer production (year 2000 and newer).


----------



## Drm50

loweman165 said:


> You didn't mention Ruger. I have quite a few Ruger revolvers, autos and rifles (22lr&223).
> Most revolvers are 1970s manufacture. Couple P series, SRs and LC9Ss. Have an SP101 made before they started with the MIM parts, always liked that one. They've slowly went down hill with parts quality AND quality control.
> Only plus side with them, IF it is a plus, is they use customers for QC and pay to have guns shipped back and repaired for free. I've sent 4 that I can remember back over the years. All newer production (year 2000 and newer).


I did forget Ruger. I was one of Rugers greatest cheerleaders back in 60s. By the time I was a Senior in hi school I had at least one of each caliber SA and at least one of each other guns they made. Today you couldn’t haul them in a truck. They lost me with New Models. I tried the Security-6, GP-100
RedHawks, SPs and P series autos. Bill died and stuff got cheap. I don’t believe they have anything I want either.


----------



## MIGHTY

…….I’ve kinda been kicking around the idea of getting a mini 14 or 30 recently. Don’t ask me why. I’ve always liked those rifles


----------



## Drm50

MIGHTY said:


> …….I’ve kinda been kicking around the idea of getting a mini 14 or 30 recently. Don’t ask me why. I’ve always liked those rifles


I had good luck with Mini 14 & 30. In 80s I sold several mini 14 Stainless. They functioned fine but didn’t shoot very well. 2 were sent back to Ruger who promptly rebarreled and returned. Still was below what I call acceptable accuracy. There were other Ruger rifles in Stainless which were also having accuracy issues. There was scuttlebutt going around at time that Ruger was just starting to make their own SS barrels and hadn’t got bugs out. I did have occasion to view a stainless mini barrel and it was full of stress cracks from button rifling process. I don’t know if fault was with the alloy or process. Made a believer out of me, I don’t like SS guns.


----------



## joebertin

Over the past 30 years I've had warranty experience with Winchester, Smith & Wesson, Kimber, Ruger, and Bushnell. All were spectacularly helpful. I believe that in many cases, the way you approach the rep will determine the quality of the interaction, and reputation you spread.

Every manufacturer produces good and bad products, it's not limited to firearms. Every manufacturer has great reps, and a$$holes. 

Any purchase is a roll of the dice, and it is what it is.


----------



## loweman165

MIGHTY said:


> …….I’ve kinda been kicking around the idea of getting a mini 14 or 30 recently. Don’t ask me why. I’ve always liked those rifles


I have newer model mini 14 stainless. It went make once because of constant failure to ejects. Stovepipes mostly. It would throw brass 25 yards and destroy in the process. Also was beating the hell out of the bolt face. It cycled violently. Got it back It wasnt much better. did some digging and ended up changing the .83 gas bushing to a .45 and that made all the difference. They come over gassed. They claim for reliability but mine is completely reliable now and it only throws brass 6' and doesn't dent it in the process. 
Any other rifle I'd have dumped years ago but for some reason, much like the Glock, I can't let it go. I figure it's because I grew up watching The A-Team in the 80s.


----------



## MIGHTY

Lol I’ve shot a couple in the past and those suckers do send those casings flying!! I’ve read/heard a lot about their accuracy issues too. I can’t believe what they’re selling for these days.


----------



## berkshirepresident

loweman165 said:


> I only wish she ran her company more like Colt. You know, go bankrupt, come back from it and then sell the company to the Czechs.
> 
> Colt CZGroup lol. They got any hot ladies running that? It is the Czech Republic so I'm kinda thinking no?


There are a LOT of blonde haired, blued eyed girls in the Czech Republic.....in case you're into that....like I am.


----------



## berkshirepresident

Drm50 said:


> I did forget Ruger. I was one of Rugers greatest cheerleaders back in 60s. By the time I was a Senior in hi school I had at least one of each caliber SA and at least one of each other guns they made. Today you couldn’t haul them in a truck. They lost me with New Models. I tried the Security-6, GP-100
> RedHawks, SPs and P series autos. Bill died and stuff got cheap. I don’t believe they have anything I want either.


Picked up a 7 shot GP-100 in .357 last year. Gun is a tank and QC seems excellent.
Picked up a 45LC/45ACP convertible Blackhawk that I haven't shot yet....but initial QC seems quite good.
I have three Ruger P-Series pistols. Each has several thousand rounds through them with ZERO malfunctions. (Sold a P944 that stove-piped a lot.) The trigger and some grittiness are the only thing you can fault on those P-Series guns....but they were priced accordingly. At least they're DA/SA triggers....so even those are better than the typical trigger in a polymer, striker fired handgun that is made today. I won't touch Ruger's Glock rip-offs/polymer guns....but I've got my eye on one of their SR 1911s.
I have several 92/96s from Beretta. All were made in the USA. All are outstanding firearms. I think one is hard pressed to find a nicer/better 9mm than a current Langdon Tactical 92 with their trigger job and spartan sights. It's every bit the equal to custom 1911s and really nice Browning Hi-Powers.....if not better.
What's my point? While some brands that used to manufacture here now suck, there are still several excellent options out there that are Hecho en USA. 'Merica!!
The secret is to still manufacture here in the States...and keep Private Equity out...and prevent idiots from running the firearm's company.....if possible.


----------



## hatteras1

MIGHTY said:


> …….I’ve kinda been kicking around the idea of getting a mini 14 or 30 recently. Don’t ask me why. I’ve always liked those rifles


They're just a cool looking gun. The movies love them. I've had min about 20 years. Wanting to make a Mahogany stock for mine...


----------



## Drm50

I sold my mini about 2yrs ago. It was blue/ laminated stock. Good shooter only thing it was a little on the heavy side because of stock.


----------



## ezbite

Enough of the bla bla bla, back to the greatest handgun ever invented.. now that’s CCW baby..


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 499836
> 
> Enough of the bla bla bla, back to the greatest handgun ever invented.. now that’s CCW baby..


Better odds with a toothpick.


----------



## Drm50

Spies just use a cyanide capsule, lighter to carry and less painful.


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> View attachment 499836
> 
> Enough of the bla bla bla, back to the greatest handgun ever invented.. now that’s CCW baby..


See how smart Glock is, they finally made a pistol designed for the 1911 crowd. Nice and small for their soft, tiny, girly hands.


----------



## joebertin

ezbite said:


> View attachment 499836
> 
> Enough of the bla bla bla, back to the greatest handgun ever invented.. now that’s CCW baby..


Need to put a grip on that thing...


----------



## hatteras1

ezbite said:


> View attachment 499836
> 
> Enough of the bla bla bla, back to the greatest handgun ever invented.. now that’s CCW baby..



Where do the batteries go in??
Probably says Mattel


----------



## loweman165

hatteras1 said:


> Where do the batteries go in??
> Probably says Mattel
> View attachment 499856


You set yourself up for such a good wife joke. If I knew you better I'd zing ya with it.


----------



## Moo Juice

loweman165 said:


> You set yourself up for such a good wife joke. If I knew you better I'd zing ya with it.


I was thinking it set up a good Katherine joke.🤣


----------



## loweman165

Moo Juice said:


> I was thinking it set up a good Katherine joke.🤣


She don't need plastic and batteries, she's got Ez.


----------



## Drm50

That thing looks like a Communist plot for birth control. With all the Glock accidental discharges I wouldn’t be running around with that monstrosity in my pocket. One little bump and you won’t need gender reassignment surgery, you’ll need a tourniquet. ( and another pronoun )


----------



## hatteras1

Is it about Concealment size, or actual weight of the gun?? My S&W XD 40 is small enough, and seeing that 40 caliber hole looking at you is intimidating enough. Don't need no micro-gun made for Girlscouts..😂


----------



## ezbite

Rachel is packing some heat today


----------



## loweman165

^^what'd that engagement ring set ya back?^^


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> View attachment 499959
> 
> Rachel is packing some heat today


Hey...I know her.
She has always packed heat.


----------



## Bprice1031

EZ just wishes he could get into her pants like that.


----------



## joebertin

Girls and guns with plastic parts are... girls and guns with plastic parts.

How about, arguably the greatest handgun design ever?

Oh yeah:


----------



## hatteras1

Here we go again!!


----------



## loweman165

joebertin said:


> Girls and guns with plastic parts are... girls and guns with plastic parts.
> 
> How about, arguably the greatest handgun design ever?
> 
> Oh yeah:


We could argue that point but it's like trying to arguing why the model T is better than the 2022 Tundra.


----------



## joebertin

The Model T didn't see that many years of service. John Moses Browning was one hell of a firearms engineer, and his
Ma Deuce has a track record, as well as many other of his prolific designs. You still see the old 1911 in competition today.

Yeah the 1911 is old technology... from a man way ahead of his time.


----------



## cincinnati

loweman165 said:


> ^^what'd that engagement ring set ya back?^^


The ring was payment for obviously endangering delicate body parts.


----------



## ezbite

what the inside of a REAL weapon looks like


----------



## $diesel$

Talking about Browning, the often praised, FN firearms are also J M Brownings. I discovered this last week while watching a documentary about him.
"FN" or Fabric Nationale, was started by his creative ventures in France. I found that quite intriguing.


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> View attachment 500034
> 
> what the inside of a REAL weapon looks like


Eggzactly why the 1911 is a superior pistol. Let me count the parts, Glock almost has more springs than 1911 has parts. And may I add the parts in 1911 are much more substantial.


----------



## loweman165

I'll admit the 1911 trumps the glock in two categories: wieght and low round capacity. 
And now that I think about, how can a pistol wiegh 33% MORE than a Glock 17 and carry 10 LESS rounds still be a viable option?


----------



## bobk




----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> ^^what'd that engagement ring set ya back?^^


Cost him 10 seconds to copy and paste.


----------



## cincinnati

bobk said:


> Cost him 10 seconds to copy and paste.


Whoa, stop the bus! You mean that's not really ez's squeeze??

Shocked, I tell ya. Just shocked.


----------



## ezbite

Michelle says hey


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> View attachment 500125
> Michelle says hey


She frightens me. I got a feeling she could break any one of us.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

loweman165 said:


> She frightens me. I got a feeling she could break any one of us.


Snap you like a twig with them man hands…. 😵


----------



## cincinnati

(Edit for fat fingers & a treacherous iPhone....)


----------



## cincinnati

You guys have been watching too many episodes of Super Models With Guns.


----------



## loweman165

cincinnati said:


> You guys have been watching too many episodes of Super Models With Guns.





cincinnati said:


> You guys have been watching too many episodes of Super Models With Guns.


Hey Michelle's the real deal, although she jost left team Glock. Shes no Lena Miculek when it comes to shooting but she does alright.


----------



## ezbite

loweman165 said:


> She frightens me. I got a feeling she could break any one of us.


And that makes me feel all warm and fuzzy.. kinda when I’m carrying my GLOCK..


----------



## ezbite

loweman165 said:


> Hey Michelle's the real deal, although she jost left team Glock. Shes no Lena Miculek when it comes to shooting but she does alright.


Don’t waste your time bro, these 1911 boys sleep with one hand open, the other ..


----------



## jdlovejoy4

I had a problem with Glocks at one point I had 60 of them now I have about 12 Besty. I’m gonna make


----------



## ezbite

more reliable than a Swiss watch


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 500543
> 
> more reliable than a Swiss watch


That explains why you didn’t get out of bed until 2 pm.


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> View attachment 500543
> 
> more reliable than a Swiss watch


I can see it now; Colt, opps pardon me, CZColt is going see this and think they better get on the bandwagon. They'll come out with a 1911 with a clock built into the grip panel, call it a special addition and sell a ton of them. Then we'll have to listen to the guys here arguing with us how CZColt is ahead of its time with their new design. It'll make them forget all about John Browning.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> I can see it now; Colt, opps pardon me, CZColt is going see this and think they better get on the bandwagon. They'll come out with a 1911 with a clock built into the grip panel, call it a special addition and sell a ton of them. Then we'll have to listen to the guys here arguing with us how CZColt is ahead of its time with their new design. It'll make them forget all about John Browning.


The 1911 is timeless. It doesn’t need a watch.


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> The 1911 is timeless. It doesn’t need a watch.


And rusty


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> View attachment 500543
> 
> more reliable than a Swiss watch


Guaranteed to be right twice a day...


----------



## ezbite

fastwater said:


> Guaranteed to be right twice a day...


Doohuhuhu…


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> Doohuhuhu…


What's this about yours being right at 2am and 2pm?


----------



## joebertin

ezbite said:


> And rusty


...and still shooting well.


----------



## ezbite

fastwater said:


> What's this about yours being right at 2am and 2pm?


Lies… all lies


----------



## Drm50

Hope that thing is water proof. Won’t really make any difference. If you fall out of boat with that on your wrist you gonna drown. You ain’t going to be around trying to get a refund.


----------



## ezbite

Drm50 said:


> Hope that thing is water proof. Won’t really make any difference. If you fall out of boat with that on your wrist you gonna drown. You ain’t going to be around trying to get a refund.


It’s got an inflatable PFD inside, save your azz every time, just like the reliable pistol that comes from the same factory..


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> It’s got an inflatable PFD inside, save your azz every time, just like the reliable pistol that comes from the same factory..


THEIR talking about having a heavy object strapped to your body and falling overboard lol.


----------



## hatteras1

He was talking about the Box. The Timex isn't bad either..


ezbite said:


> View attachment 500543
> 
> more reliable than a Swiss watch
> It's also a chronograph, but you can only use it one time


----------



## bobk




----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> It’s got an inflatable PFD inside, save your azz every time, just like the reliable pistol that comes from the same factory..


Hey, at least your hand will be above water so you can wave goodbye to everyone.


----------



## Drm50

ezbite said:


> It’s got an inflatable PFD inside, save your azz every time, just like the reliable pistol that comes from the same factory..


I glad to hear your wrist won’t drown.


----------



## fastwater

Drm50 said:


> Hope that thing is water proof. Won’t really make any difference. If you fall out of boat with that on your wrist you gonna drown. You ain’t going to be around trying to get a refund.


Maybe with all the spray and pray tactics of glock users....Kathrin figured most glock owners can't see very well so the watch had to be as big as a wall clock.


----------



## Bprice1031

ezbite said:


> View attachment 500543
> 
> more reliable than a Swiss watch


That is as ugly as the guns they make.


----------



## $diesel$

I'll take Miss Tanfoglio all the way.
BTW, whos the dude in the Glock photo?


----------



## Drm50

Just in time for Christmas Hollidays there is a trade in deal on Glock. For your Glock and $50 you can get one of these prime examples of inter city Americana. No plastic used in construction. For those Glock owners who can’t afford the $50, they have the Tiny Tim option. They will let you stroke if for $5


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

isn't that the .410 version?


----------



## Drm50

It’s multi caliber, laser is an option.


----------



## Yeada

Drm50 said:


> Just in time for Christmas Hollidays there is a trade in deal on Glock. For your Glock and $50 you can get one of these prime examples of inter city Americana. No plastic used in construction. For those Glock owners who can’t afford the $50, they have the Tiny Tim option. They will let you stroke if for $5
> View attachment 500876


I think you found my catalytic converter


----------



## loweman165

Drm50 said:


> Just in time for Christmas Hollidays there is a trade in deal on Glock. For your Glock and $50 you can get one of these prime examples of inter city Americana. No plastic used in construction. For those Glock owners who can’t afford the $50, they have the Tiny Tim option. They will let you stroke if for $5
> View attachment 500876


Hey you found the picture of the new CZColt. Looks like they upgraded the old 1911 design. And you old guys thought it couldn't be done.


----------



## Jim white

loweman165 said:


> Hey you found the picture of the new CZColt. Looks like they upgraded the old 1911 design. And you old guys thought it couldn't be done.


Who you calling old 🤔


----------



## loweman165

Jim white said:


> Who you calling old 🤔


Anyone born pre 1972. That's the cutoff. If you were born in 1972 (like myself) or after, your still hip and cool and most likely have a minimum of 3 Glocks in the safe.


----------



## Drm50

loweman165 said:


> Anyone born pre 1972. That's the cutoff. If you were born in 1972 (like myself) or after, your still hip and cool and most likely have a minimum of 3 Glocks in the safe.


I had to turn in my 1911 the year before you were born.


----------



## fastwater

loweman165 said:


> Anyone born pre 1972. That's the cutoff. If you were born in 1972 (like myself) or after, your still hip and cool and most likely have a minimum of 3 Glocks in the safe.


Anyone born 1972 or after are elite members of 'the throw away' society. 
Hence the glock was born....


----------



## hatteras1

What is the cheapest clock you can buy? I'm thinking of getting a new chew toy for my dog for Christmas..


----------



## One guy and a boat

Instead of throw away, I wonder if this will work with Glocks









Kip


----------



## Moo Juice

fastwater said:


> Anyone born 1972 or after are elite members of 'the throw away' society.
> Hence the glock was born....


Hear now. I resemble that remark and I don't throw anything away. Just ask my wife.🤣


----------



## $diesel$

I've got britch's older than you


----------



## M R DUCKS

You must be old, you used the word britches…😯


----------



## ezbite

All I got to say is underwood solid copper and the reliability of the G40 will be dropping one of bobk’s pet deer this weekend…. That’s a 40 yard group..


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

nice group. I I may inquire, What are you loading to what velocity and what sort of expansion is typical?


----------



## Jim white

loweman165 said:


> Anyone born pre 1972. That's the cutoff. If you were born in 1972 (like myself) or after, your still hip and cool and most likely have a minimum of 3 Glocks in the safe.


 Now wait a minute I was born in 67 who came up with this cut off date 🤪 No glocks 1 1911 2 6 shooters a shotgun and a 4 wheel drive lmfao


----------



## Drm50

Do you draw the circles after you shoot, or before?


----------



## ezbite

Ol' Whiskers said:


> nice group. I I may inquire, What are you loading to what velocity and what sort of expansion is typical?


Factory ammo, 150 solid copper at 1450fps


----------



## ezbite

Drm50 said:


> Just in time for Christmas Hollidays there is a trade in deal on Glock. For your Glock and $50 you can get one of these prime examples of inter city Americana. No plastic used in construction. For those Glock owners who can’t afford the $50, they have the Tiny Tim option. They will let you stroke if for $5
> View attachment 500876


Looks like a John browning 1911 prototype


----------



## 9Left

ezbite said:


> View attachment 500931
> 
> All I got to say is underwood solid copper and the reliability of the G40 will be dropping one of bobk’s pet deer this weekend…. That’s a 40 yard group..


sooo... 40 yards... what do you need a rangefinder for? You need to figure out the drop at 40 yards for that plastic slingshot ya call a gun? 😂😂


----------



## cincinnati

ezbite said:


> All I got to say is underwood solid copper and the reliability of the G40 will be dropping one of bobk’s pet deer this weekend…. That’s a 40 yard group..


Have you warned his neighbors to stay indoors, away from the windows?


----------



## cincinnati

loweman165 said:


> Anyone born pre 1972. That's the cutoff. If you were born in 1972 (like myself) or after, your still hip and cool and most likely have a minimum of 3 Glocks in the safe.


Old age & treachery will always beat youth & exuberance.

Now get off my lawn!


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> View attachment 500931
> 
> All I got to say is underwood solid copper and the reliability of the G40 will be dropping one of bobk’s pet deer this weekend…. That’s a 40 yard group..





cincinnati said:


> Have you warned his neighbors to stay indoors, away from the windows?


Bob had to buy all the neighbors flak jackets....


----------



## ezbite

9Left said:


> sooo... 40 yards... what do you need a rangefinder for? You need to figure out the drop at 40 yards for that plastic slingshot ya call a gun? 😂😂


To be perfect, just like to pistol


----------



## RodsInTheMud

cincinnati said:


> Old age & treachery will always beat youth & exuberance.
> 
> Now get off my lawn!


----------



## $diesel$

M R DUCKS said:


> You must be old, you used the word britches…😯


 I am, M R Ducks, i sure am.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 500931
> 
> All I got to say is underwood solid copper and the reliability of the G40 will be dropping one of bobk’s pet deer this weekend…. That’s a 40 yard group..


Same crap. High right. You gonna do another mag dump on my pets aren't ya?


----------



## ezbite

the Queen is standing guard, we are all safe now!!


----------



## Popspastime

Bet she can't hit the lake..! The manikin hair gets in the way.


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> View attachment 501020
> 
> the Queen is standing guard, we are all safe now!!


Only thing she's guarding is her dump truck (Gaston Glock) $ making sure there's not some young good looking honey coming after it.


----------



## jeff rod builder

your queen has a serious dandruff problem. And I don’t think head and shoulders will fix it.


----------



## Darbydug

Now that is good!!!


----------



## loweman165

If it's good enough for Hasbulla, it's good enough for me. And before you say anything, prove what an old geezer you are by asking "who's Hasbulla?"


----------



## cincinnati

Someone w/poor trigger control....


----------



## fastwater

loweman165 said:


> View attachment 501093
> 
> If it's good enough for Hasbulla, it's good enough for me. *And before you say anything, prove what an old geezer you are by asking "who's Hasbulla?"*


Three things grown men don't have time to follow:
1) Social media stars...especially foreign ones.
2) TikToc
3) Instagram


----------



## loweman165

fastwater said:


> Three things grown men don't have time to follow:
> 1) Social media stars...especially foreign ones.
> 2) TikToc
> 3) Instagram


Aw who ya kidding? Your nose is in your phone all night. Took you 45 minutes to respond to my post lol.


----------



## loweman165

cincinnati said:


> Someone w/poor trigger control....


It's kinda hard for him to fire his fine pistol into the air at the beach WITHOUT his finger on the trigger.


----------



## fastwater

loweman165 said:


> Aw who ya kidding? Your nose is in your phone all night. Took you 45 minutes to respond to my post lol.


Lol!
Just tuned in to OGF and saw your post.
As far as the phones concerned...look at them just like I do my CCW.
A king size PITA...but in this day and age...sure enough a necessity.


----------



## fastwater

loweman165 said:


> It's kinda hard for him to fire his fine pistol into the air at the beach WITHOUT his finger on the trigger.


Well...it does look like he's gripping that glock like most grip them.
I'm thinkin him and Kathrine will make a great couple once the ole geezer passes.


----------



## loweman165

fastwater said:


> Lol!
> Just tuned in to OGF and saw your post.
> As far as the phones concerned...look at them just like I do my CCW.
> A king size PITA...but in this day and age...sure enough a necessity.


I was gonna be mean and say you responded in 5 minutes but it took 20 minutes to look him up and another 20 for you to one finger stab your keyboard typing your response. But then I remembered it is almost Christmas.


----------



## fastwater

loweman165 said:


> I was gonna be mean and say you responded in 5 minutes but it took 20 minutes to look him up and another 20 for you to one finger stab your keyboard typing your response. But then I remembered it is almost Christmas.


Thank you for your kindness.
Merry Christmas to you as well.
And you are correct...I did have to look him up.


----------



## ezbite

loweman165 said:


> Aw who ya kidding? Your nose is in your phone all night. Took you 45 minutes to respond to my post lol.


You know he googled it


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> You know he googled it


I did at that!
Again...the first thing I thought about after googling him was what a perfect match for Katherine he would be.
If'n they had pups...pups would be as beautiful as Glocks.
Speaking of Glocks...were you able to make yours go 'twang' this weekend at bobk's?


----------



## bobk

I heard a shot back where he is. He’ll be bragging soon if he got one. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> I heard a shot back where he is. He’ll be bragging soon if he got one. 🤦‍♂️


If'n you heard 'a shot'...most likely not him.
If'n you heard somethin resembling a gattlin gun and all your neighbor's ran past your house...prolly him.


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> If'n you heard 'a shot'...most likely not him.
> If'n you heard somethin resembling a gattlin gun and all your neighbor's ran past your house...prolly him.


Well I did tie the deer to a tree 10 ft from the blind. It could possibly be him.


----------



## ezbite

Since you asked


----------



## ezbite




----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> I heard a shot back where he is. He’ll be bragging soon if he got one. 🤦‍♂️


Only one? So disappointed in him. Glock protocol is empty the mag. Our training tells us to "shoot the threat to the ground", doesn't matter it it's 2 or 4 legged.


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> View attachment 501128


Nice job!! Now time to sit back and laugh at all the jealous comments.


----------



## ezbite

loweman165 said:


> Nice job!! Now time to sit back and laugh at all the jealous comments.


Haters gonna hate and carry 1911’s


----------



## bobk

Oh the secrets I could tell.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> Only one? So disappointed in him. Glock protocol is empty the mag. Our training tells us to "shoot the threat to the ground", doesn't matter it it's 2 or 4 legged.


LIke I said it was 10 ft away. Even tonka toys can hit that.


----------



## Jim white

ezbite said:


> View attachment 501128


Nice shot an some good eating there doesn't matter what gun it is as long as you can shoot it 👍


----------



## loweman165

Damn EZ, you got Kathrin trained! She gonna skin that for ya?


----------



## fastwater

loweman165 said:


> View attachment 501134
> 
> Damn EZ, you got Kathrin trained! She gonna skin that for ya?


My...what a big head you have Kathrine!!!


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> View attachment 501134
> 
> Damn EZ, you got Kathrin trained! She gonna skin that for ya?


That’s scary


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> That’s scary





fastwater said:


> My...what a big head you have Kathrine!!!


I knew I didn't put as much time into my s#!tty photo shop job as I should have for this group of perfectionists but you all get the point.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> I knew I didn't put as much time into my s#!tty photo shop job as I should have for this group of perfectionists but you all get the point.


The 1911 owners of perfection will forgive you.


----------



## $diesel$

Damn nice shot, EZ


----------



## Saugeye Tom

EZ we need a private thread for us glocksters. These boyz dont know perfection when they see it....Tom


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> EZ we need a private thread for us glocksters. These boyz dont know perfection when they see it....Tom


You’re drunk.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bobk said:


> You’re drunk.


im at work unlike you rich guys


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> View attachment 501128


Ez explain something to me, we've post pictures of our Glocks with dead deer, our Glocks at the range, our Glocks at shooting events at Camp Perry and multiple gun clubs. We've posted this MULTIPLE times. So why is it we've NEVER seen a pic of these guys with their mighty 1911s doing anything? No range days, shooting matches, or with dead anything. Why is it that all we get are pics of their oily bricks of steel laying on velvet or under glass in a case? 
Oh but wait, to be fair they have given us great tails of their guns shooting down Jap aircraft while parachuting or even better about the time in a MOVIE a soldier took out a German Tank on a bridge with one (Saving Privet Ryan) 🤣🤣.
Idk, I'm on vacation the next 2 weeks so I have time to ponder this kind of nonsense.


----------



## bobk

ponder away.


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> View attachment 501200
> 
> ponder away.


Very nice! See that wasn't so hard. It does answer one question for me; I always wondered if you had to paint one of those things to keep them from rusting in the field. I see you chose green. Looks good.😝


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> View attachment 501200
> 
> ponder away.


Photoshopped


----------



## ezbite

That deer was sleeping when Bob snuck up and set that anchor on her, she tried to get up and run but was so exhausted from all the weight she just laid there while Bob took the photo. You don’t see any bullet holes, do you?


----------



## RJH68

Just as Bob described it.


----------



## bobk

Oh that’s good. ^^^^^.


----------



## cincinnati

ezbite said:


> That deer was sleeping when Bob snuck up and set that anchor on her, she tried to get up and run but was so exhausted from all the weight she just laid there while Bob took the photo. You don’t see any bullet holes, do you?


Isn't that the bullet hole, right off the muzzle of the gun? Same location as yours?


----------



## ironman172

Ez would look great sporting this piece


----------



## ezbite

ironman172 said:


> Ez would look great sporting this piece
> View attachment 501274


id rock that!!


----------



## ezbite

cincinnati said:


> Isn't that the bullet hole, right off the muzzle of the gun? Same location as yours?


all i see is a poor deer that dies of exhaustion, thats not a hole, thats a slice.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> id rock that!!


Matches your skirt well.


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> id rock that!!


I get it. Real men aren't afraid of pink or purple guns. We're confident in our masculinity. HOWEVER, when you carry a purdy "BBQ gun" like the infamous 1911, your always worried about whether or not people see you as light in the loafers. Some of these fellas here have proved that multiple times in the last 234 pages of this topic.


----------



## Jim white

loweman165 said:


> I get it. Real men aren't afraid of pink or purple guns. We're confident in our masculinity. HOWEVER, when you carry a purdy "BBQ gun" like the infamous 1911, your always worried about whether or not people see you as light in the loafers. Some of these fellas here have proved that multiple times in the last 234 pages of this topic.


 I wear pink and purple shirts but no way I'm buying a pink or purple gun for myself lol 🤣
Just not my cup of tea but hey to each their own 🤪


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> I get it. Real men aren't afraid of pink or purple guns. We're confident in our masculinity. HOWEVER, when you carry a purdy "BBQ gun" like the infamous 1911, your always worried about whether or not people see you as light in the loafers. Some of these fellas here have proved that multiple times in the last 234 pages of this topic.


Hey you 2. They were talking about fruitcake in the general discussion forum. Better get on over there join in.


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> Matches your skirt well.


This coming from a guy with a purple couch


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Hey you 2. They were talking about fruitcake in the general discussion forum. Better get on over there join in.
> View attachment 501321


 Just spit coffee all over...


----------



## loweman165

fastwater said:


> Just spit coffee all over...


*_deleted *_
As funny as I thought my come back was, some might have found it "over the line" lol. The vacation Wednesday Vodka/Cranberry got the best of me. 😁


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> This coming from a guy with a purple couch


I’ll let her know you made fun of her couch. You’re screwed the next time you visit.


----------



## winguy7

Jim white said:


> I wear pink and purple shirts but no way I'm buying a pink or purple gun for myself lol 🤣
> Just not my cup of tea but hey to each their own 🤪


I might buy a purple gun...there's not gonna be any witnesses. But a pink or purple shirt, well I'm gonna need my purple gun.😁


----------



## Jim white

winguy7 said:


> I might buy a purple gun...there's not gonna be any witnesses. But a pink or purple shirt, well I'm gonna need my purple gun.😁


What are you scared of it's just a 
shirt 🤪 like I said to each their own lol


----------



## jeff rod builder

Matching your color of shorts to the gun. Oh gosh or grief. Is there a festive parade near by with rainbows and unicorns? 1911 guys aren’t worried if they are matching correctly to there gun and or accessories


----------



## loweman165

I wish I had a half dozen of these to to sell here. I'd mark them up 50% and still sell them out by noon. You fellas would look good at the range limp wristing these. Holster with rainbow emblem sold separately.


----------



## Jim white

loweman165 said:


> View attachment 501388
> 
> I wish I had a half dozen of these to to sell here. I'd mark them up 50% and still sell them out by noon. You fellas would look good at the range limp wristing these. Holster with rainbow emblem sold separately.


😂 🤣🤣 my daughters would love them lol but I've already got them a pistol one Glock an one S&W 👍


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> View attachment 501388
> 
> I wish I had a half dozen of these to to sell here. I'd mark them up 50% and still sell them out by noon. You fellas would look good at the range limp wristing these. Holster with rainbow emblem sold separately.


Nope, you would lose money on that plan. Now I bet people that drink liquor with cranberry juice would buy them though.


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> Nope, you would lose money on that plan. Now I bet people that drink liquor with cranberry juice would buy them though.


I'd look right at home sipping it on your purple couch.


----------



## joebertin

The EMP is reliable, accurate, small, expensive, and a pleasure to shoot. 

It replaced my Kimber Ultra Carry for EDC.

If you haven't shot one, you probably should. 

They are surprisingly good.

I prefer the standard color to the fruit punch...


----------



## ezbite

loweman165 said:


> I'd look right at home sipping it on your purple couch.


He’s not allowed to sit on it 🚫


----------



## ezbite

loweman165 said:


> View attachment 501388
> 
> I wish I had a half dozen of these to to sell here. I'd mark them up 50% and still sell them out by noon. You fellas would look good at the range limp wristing these. Holster with rainbow emblem sold separately.


even being pink that thing looks heavy and unreliable, I doubt that could bring down a zero


----------



## ezbite

now that’s a pistol


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 501424
> 
> now that’s a pistol


Purple trigger. How fitting. I see why you like it.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> He’s not allowed to sit on it 🚫


Either are you.


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> Purple trigger. How fitting. I see why you like it.


It’s eggplant


----------



## RodsInTheMud

ezbite said:


> It’s eggplant


----------



## $diesel$

bobk said:


> Nope, you would lose money on that plan. Now I bet people that drink liquor with cranberry juice would buy them though.


Hahahaha...... 🤭


----------



## loweman165

$diesel$ said:


> Hahahaha...... 🤭











What does a 6'1, 190 pound, dozer operating Pollock like to drink? What ever the [email protected]#! He wants lol. Our Xmas party had 100 of the most hard core construction grunts you ever saw shooting whiskey and drinking beer. I had my Vodka/Cranberry. Very secure in my manhood, ARE YOU? 🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Drm50

Why carry a piece of plastic that is not much more than ammo storage. A fine American made firearm of steel, walnut and craftsmanship is all that is required. They don’t leave harmful PCBs floating around in our water supply.


----------



## Popspastime

loweman165 said:


> View attachment 501471
> 
> What does a 6'1, 190 pound, dozer operating Pollock like to drink? What ever the [email protected]#! He wants lol. Our Xmas party had 100 of the most hard core construction grunts you ever saw shooting whiskey and drinking beer. I had my Vodka/Cranberry. Very secure in my manhood, ARE YOU? 🤔🤔🤔



Thats a toy.. not a Dozer.. A nose heavy one to boot. Like the Glucks..


----------



## loweman165

Popspastime said:


> Thats a toy.. not a Dozer.. A nose heavy one to boot. Like the Glucks..


Nose heavy? Like the Glocks I see you know NOTHING about dozers sir. The 61exi is the best "D6" size dozer ever built!


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

sounds like a different thread coming up


----------



## Moo Juice

Looks like only a few can afford 1911's and Cat's. The rest settle for Glocks and komatsu's.🤣


----------



## hatteras1




----------



## loweman165

Moo Juice said:


> Looks like only a few can afford 1911's and Cat's. The rest settle for Glocks and komatsu's.🤣


You should stop talking, much like a certain President I know you discredit yourself with every sentence. 😁


----------



## Moo Juice

Sorry, my kid is trying to choose which direction he wants to follow in heavy equipment Mechanic's. Cat is willing to pay for his schooling. We haven't come across that particular komatsu program yet.😁


----------



## loweman165

Moo Juice said:


> Sorry, my kid is trying to choose which direction he wants to follow in heavy equipment Mechanic's. Cat is willing to pay for his schooling. We haven't come across that particular komatsu program yet.😁


Honestly Local 18 (Operating Engineers)started a mechanics program in their apprenticeship. Might want to check it out.


----------



## 9Left

loweman165 said:


> View attachment 501471
> 
> What does a 6'1, 190 pound, dozer operating Pollock like to drink? What ever the [email protected]#! He wants lol. Our Xmas party had 100 of the most hard core construction grunts you ever saw shooting whiskey and drinking beer. I had my Vodka/Cranberry. Very secure in my manhood, ARE YOU? 🤔🤔🤔


6'1 190lb..,. that's actually a pretty scrappy guy 😛


----------



## bobk

9Left said:


> 6'1 190lb..,. that's actually a pretty scrappy guy 😛


Even a bigger fish. I didn't know pollock got that big. I've never seen a fish run a bulldozer.


----------



## hatteras1

9Left said:


> 6'1 190lb..,. that's actually a pretty scrappy guy 😛


View attachment 501471
Odd looking Dozer. Looks like a Giant Yellow Turtle...


----------



## Drm50

Did you ever hear about the DNR program to develop a hybrid fish from Coho-Walleye-Musky? They called it the Cowalsky. They claim the breeding was a success the only thing they have to work on is teaching them to swim.


----------



## $diesel$

I rerailed all types of rail cars for a living at a local steel mill.
The only loaders we had were Cats. I used to get the guys in the 988's to help with the rerailing. Now those behemoths could lift those rail cars like they were toys.
I'm 6'1" and could stand in the bucket barely touching my head.


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> Even a bigger fish. I didn't know pollock got that big. I've never seen a fish run a bulldozer.


You gonna beat me up over an extra "L"and an "A"? Ok, I'm sorry about the purple couch joke. Feel better? Lol.
P.s. I'm not editing it just to drive the spelling police CRAZY!!


----------



## loweman165

You can all eat it!!! Lol

Merry Christmas ya bunch of bullies!!


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> View attachment 501558
> 
> You can all eat it!!! Lol
> 
> Merry Christmas ya bunch of bullies!!


Eat what? Pollock?
Now that’s funny stuff you calling someone else a bully. 🤔 Merry Christmas to you as well.


----------



## ezbite

look at that.. the queen wearing a blouse made in the same building bobk couch was made, she said they had extra fabric.. hahahaha!!


----------



## jeff rod builder

Yeah but she’s not spreading Christmas cheer


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 501582
> 
> look at that.. the queen wearing a blouse made in the same building bobk couch was made, she said they had extra fabric.. hahahaha!!


Dream on ez. You never talked to her and never will. I’ve got a good lawyer to help you with your stalker charges that are pending.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

ezbite said:


> View attachment 501582
> 
> look at that.. the queen wearing a blouse made in the same building bobk couch was made, she said they had extra fabric.. hahahaha!!


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> Dream on ez. You never talked to her and never will. I’ve got a good lawyer to help you with your stalker charges that are pending.


Extra fabric hahahaha..


----------



## Bprice1031

ezbite said:


> View attachment 501582
> 
> look at that.. the queen wearing a blouse made in the same building bobk couch was made, she said they had extra fabric.. hahahaha!!



Not much of a compliment telling your lady she looks like bobk's couch. I'm just saying.


----------



## Bprice1031

All kidding aside Merry Christmas all.


----------



## ezbite

Bprice1031 said:


> Not much of a compliment telling your lady she looks like bobk's couch. I'm just saying.


I Never, ever said I didn’t like it.. get on board man..


----------



## ezbite

how does a 115 pound Doberman sleep at night you ask?? Securely knowing papa has a G35

Merry Christmas my OGF brothers, this thread is exactly what I wanted when I started it, keep your skin thick, your alertness ever present and of course, one in the chamber..


----------



## ironman172

Finally something I can agree with



ezbite said:


> Merry Christmas my OGF brothers, keep your skin thick, your alertness ever present and of course, one in the chamber..


----------



## bobk

Bprice1031 said:


> All kidding aside Merry Christmas all.


Right on. Merry Christmas to all. Glock girls too. 😁


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 501605
> 
> how does a 115 pound Doberman sleep at night you ask?? Securely knowing papa has a G35
> 
> Merry Christmas my OGF brothers, this thread is exactly what I wanted when I started it, keep your skin thick, your alertness ever present and of course, one in the chamber..


Well planned backup for when that plastic fails. Merry Christmas brother.


----------



## ironman172

The pups are my first line of defence, I just back them up..... amazing how they hear,, or sence when someone's coming around


----------



## loweman165




----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Well planned backup for when that plastic fails. Merry Christmas brother.


Yup...that good lookin pup will surely have ez's back when the g35 goes twang...instead of bang.
Merry Christmas all....


----------



## $diesel$

Merry Christmas all my brothers. May you and your'n have a blessed day.
To my Glock brothers, keep those Glocks warm so the plastic doesn't crack on ya.
To my 1911 brothers, just lay em anywhere, you know they won't crack and they'll fire if need be.....lol
Have a good as day as possible. 😁


----------



## Popspastime

Doesn't make a pimple on a D-6's @ss..lol Besides I been running iron well before your mom had you.


----------



## loweman165

Popspastime said:


> Doesn't make a pimple on a D-6's @ss..lol Besides I been running iron well before your mom had you.


I'm afraid this doesn't count grandpa:








Hey where'd you keep you 1911 on that thing?


----------



## Popspastime

Up there behind my seat in my lunchbox. 


loweman165 said:


> Nose heavy? Like the Glocks I see you know NOTHING about dozers sir. The 61exi is the best "D6" size dozer ever built!


Up there behind my seat in my lunchbox, thats where I keep it.


----------



## 9Left

loweman165 said:


> I'm afraid this doesn't count grandpa:
> View attachment 501713
> 
> Hey where'd you keep you 1911 on that thing?


dang loweman...i think he's got ya on this one... his dozer craps bigger than yours ... thats a freaking behemoth ya got there pops


----------



## bobk

Popspastime said:


> Up there behind my seat in my lunchbox.
> 
> Up there behind my seat in my lunchbox, thats where I keep it.
> View attachment 501729


Dang! The trails you could make with that monster. I couldn't even afford the fuel that would eat per hour.


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> Dang! The trails you could make with that monster. I couldn't even afford the fuel that would eat per hour.


Lol yeah that's possible. However, I wasn't gonna say anything BUT since you brought it up, usually when you take a pick with a machine you actually run, your in work clothes. You know like boots, not sneakers.
Kinda like this:








All kidding aside it's probably his machine and it's a big one at that.
Can we quit hijacking EZs thread now with dozer nonsense? You don't want to be on his bad side, just ask Bobk


----------



## Popspastime

Boots in the bed of the truck, on my way home. The 1911 Grandpa's need some iron to help carry them around. Looks a lot better then the cake face, money grabbin, bow legged, bunny tipped, manican hair, Gluck girl he's stalkin.


----------



## ezbite

Popspastime said:


> Boots in the bed of the truck, on my way home. The 1911 Grandpa's need some iron to help carry them around. Looks a lot better then the cake face, money grabbin, bow legged, bunny tipped, manican hair, Gluck girl he's stalkin.


that’s just 😪


----------



## ezbite

Popspastime said:


> Besides I been running iron well before your mom had you.


HA!!! I been running iron well before your mom had you AHHHH 😂 😂 😂

Unless you’re 80 I don’t think so


----------



## Popspastime

ezbite said:


> HA!!! I been running iron well before your mom had you AHHHH 😂 😂 😂
> 
> Unless you’re 80 I don’t think so


That burnt Plasti smell must have got to you, or was it the bowl legs of your woman..? Gonna be pushin on the 80 mark soon enough thank you for reminding me. 1911's matter .


----------



## ironman172

ezbite said:


> HA!!! I been running iron well before your mom had you AHHHH 😂 😂 😂
> 
> Unless you’re 80 I don’t think so


Coming from someone in his 50's and a wild imagination with most everything


----------



## Moo Juice

I never even found this thread interesting until we started talking about dozers.🤔


----------



## $diesel$

Cat, (the best loaders) used to be all American made steel, don't know these days, though.
The steel mill where i retired from, WCI, (old republic steel) used to make 100 and 70 something types of steel. And that was back in the 90's.


----------



## Moo Juice

Republic steel in Canton?


----------



## $diesel$

No sir, Warren and Youngstown


----------



## hatteras1

Moo Juice said:


> I never even found this thread interesting until we started talking about dozers.🤔


"I can see it now...Sexy women and Dozers..Spin-off from the EZ Bimbo Show!!"


----------



## ezbite

ironman172 said:


> Coming from someone in his 50's and a wild imagination with most everything


Just because I might be in my 50’s doesn’t mean I’m imagining that the mighty GLOCK is more reliable than the old rusty


----------



## ezbite

A fine work of art


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

bobk said:


> Eat what? Pollock?
> Now that’s funny stuff you calling someone else a bully. 🤔 Merry Christmas to you as well.


Could be the cranberry juice talking. My wife seems to be bitchy when she drinks it.


----------



## loweman165

Hawg Wobbler 52 said:


> Could be the cranberry juice talking. My wife seems to be bitchy when she drinks it.


That's wierd, she's usually an angel while we're having a drink.


----------



## 9Left

ezbite said:


> View attachment 501833
> 
> A fine work of art


yup... should be on display at the downtown arts theater… Right next to all the other plastic murals. 😉


----------



## Jim white

Hawg Wobbler 52 said:


> Could be the cranberry juice talking. My wife seems to be bitchy when she drinks it.


I had a woman like that lol. 4 she was fine after 8 she wanted to fight lol. damn could she _ _ _ _ well you know 🤗


----------



## Bprice1031

ezbite said:


> View attachment 501833
> 
> A fine work of art


What's with the bling?


----------



## bobk

ironman172 said:


> Coming from someone in his 50's and a wild imagination with most everything


Late 50’s. He’s old.


----------



## bobk




----------



## Jim white

bobk said:


> View attachment 501891


 That will get them going 🤣


----------



## bobk

Jim white said:


> That will get them going 🤣


It’s so easy.


----------



## ezbite

No caption needed


----------



## hatteras1

Didn't know they made a Big Glock
Happy New Years to you and all the other polyethylene Terephthalate guys, and especially all the Loyal Steel fans out there!


----------



## jeff rod builder

When is lady Gaston going to send EZ some plastic New Years kisses to get him all hot and bothered?


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 502016
> 
> No caption needed


You keep telling yourself that.


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> View attachment 502016
> 
> No caption needed





bobk said:


> You keep telling yourself that.


Kathrin can't read a tape measure either...


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> Kathrin can't read a tape measure either...


She’s working on a snubnose glock. It will be called …… so sad ez glock gen 1.2”


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> She’s working on a snubnose glock. It will be called …… so sad ez glock gen 1.2”


And it will prolly misfire all the time too


----------



## ezbite

jeff rod builder said:


> When is lady Gaston going to send EZ some plastic New Years kisses to get him all hot and bothered?











she did but I Didn’t think you rusty guys were worthy of a photograph of beauty


----------



## One guy and a boat

Gen 1.2" that's good 

Kip


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 502023
> 
> she did but I Didn’t think you rusty guys were worthy of a photograph of beauty


----------



## jeff rod builder

ezbite said:


> View attachment 502023
> 
> she did but I Didn’t think you rusty guys were worthy of a photograph of beauty


You cannot un see that. Creepy


----------



## fastwater

jeff rod builder said:


> You cannot un see that. Creepy


It forgot to shave the lil Hitler mustache all the way off on the right side


----------



## Moo Juice

fastwater said:


> It forgot to shave the lil Hitler mustache all the way off on the right side


Oh my Goodness, you're right.


----------



## ezbite

fastwater said:


> It forgot to shave the lil Hitler mustache all the way off on the right side


You’re so full of ****


----------



## loweman165

Last day of vacation kids, looks like you'll have to find someone else to hurt your feelings all day long.
Oh and by the way, it's 2023, the design of your crapy pistol is now 112 years old.


----------



## Jim white

loweman165 said:


> View attachment 502075
> 
> Last day of vacation kids, looks like you'll have to find someone else to hurt your feelings all day long.
> Oh and by the way, it's 2023, the design of your crapy pistol is now 112 years old.


 For a crappy pistol it's still hanging in there for 112 years 🤗


----------



## One guy and a boat

Kathrin Glock is a supporter of animal welfare and a vegan. She supports animal rights organizations like the animal sanctuary Gut Aiderbichl in Henndorf, as well as smaller animal welfare organisations. Since 2017, the Gaston and Kathrin Glock Private Foundation have been prize donors of the Kärntner Tierschutzpreis, which awards events, associations and private individuals for their achievements in animal protection.

I wonder if she cooked EZ's doe 

Kip


----------



## bobk

Makes perfect sense. That pasty looking, mustache toting thing is a vegan.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> View attachment 502075
> 
> Last day of vacation kids, looks like you'll have to find someone else to hurt your feelings all day long.
> Oh and by the way, it's 2023, the design of your crapy pistol is now 112 years old.


Not yet cranberry kid. Valentine’s Day was the patent.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> You’re so full of ****


You know you looked. It’s ok.


----------



## ezbite

One guy and a boat said:


> Kathrin Glock is a supporter of animal welfare and a vegan. She supports animal rights organizations like the animal sanctuary Gut Aiderbichl in Henndorf, as well as smaller animal welfare organisations. Since 2017, the Gaston and Kathrin Glock Private Foundation have been prize donors of the Kärntner Tierschutzpreis, which awards events, associations and private individuals for their achievements in animal protection.
> 
> I wonder if she cooked EZ's doe
> 
> Kip


I already known this..


----------



## One guy and a boat

ezbite said:


> I already known this..


A stalker should know 

Seriously though, I do hope she cooks it for you. It's your fantasy so you deserve it. 

Kip


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> I already known this..


Remembering that good relationships are based on honesty...does she know you used one of her plastic products to cause a poor innocent deer to have a heart attack and die?


----------



## bobk




----------



## Tony Bologna

She looks like she has as much plastic in her as the Glocks. Lololo.


----------



## cincinnati

bobk said:


> Makes perfect sense. That pasty looking, mustache toting thing is a vegan.


"Give me the Glock, so I can go shoot some lettuce for dinner!"


----------



## jeff rod builder

See with all that plastic that she and glocks have all you need is a heat gun for both and you can reconfigure to your liking for that moment in time and change in a short time. Look at this way her hitler mustache can be turned to a pencil thin mustache with a heat gun


----------



## hatteras1

One guy and a boat said:


> Kathrin Glock is a supporter of animal welfare and a vegan. She supports animal rights organizations like the animal sanctuary Gut Aiderbichl in Henndorf, as well as smaller animal welfare organisations. Since 2017, the Gaston and Kathrin Glock Private Foundation have been prize donors of the Kärntner Tierschutzpreis, which awards events, associations and private individuals for their achievements in animal protection.
> 
> I wonder if she cooked EZ's doe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kip


She probably thought it was a Turkey..


----------



## hatteras1

loweman165 said:


> View attachment 502075
> 
> Last day of vacation kids, looks like you'll have to find someone else to hurt your feelings all day long.
> Oh and by the way, it's 2023, the design of your crapy pistol is now 112 years old.


That's a fact... If it's not broke, don't fix it!!
(often copied never Equalled)


----------



## One guy and a boat

hatteras1 said:


> She probably thought it was a Turkey..


Only if it was tofurky 

Kip


----------



## hatteras1

One guy and a boat said:


> I wonder if she cooked EZ's doe
> 
> Kip


----------



## M R DUCKS

A Spam lamb and ouzo….classic!


----------



## bobk

Geez after a few days she really needs to shave. Nasty!


----------



## loweman165

bobk said:


> Geez after a few days she really needs to shave. Nasty!
> View attachment 502315


Come on man, put a little effort into it.


----------



## 9Left

missed a few...


----------



## One guy and a boat

You guys posting these terrible pics of her. Thought I'd help EZ out and put a better one on. 









Kip


----------



## 9Left

Well hell… Might as well go one step further and check her out in her skivvies!


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> Come on man, put a little effort into it.


It was all I could stand to do that much. She’s scary looking.


----------



## ezbite

Took a few shots to walk it over, but now I’m dialed in at 80 yards and ready to pop one of bobk pets this weekend. I know it’s not as exciting as GLOCKING one, but it’s close


----------



## RodsInTheMud

ezbite said:


> View attachment 502337
> 
> Took a few shots to walk it over, but now I’m dialed in at 80 yards and ready to pop one of bobk pets this weekend. I know it’s not as exciting as GLOCKING one, but it’s close


That’s a sweet looking rig there EZ! And that Metallica hat rules! 🤘


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 502337
> 
> Took a few shots to walk it over, but now I’m dialed in at 80 yards and ready to pop one of bobk pets this weekend. I know it’s not as exciting as GLOCKING one, but it’s close


Shoot 6 rounds and circle the closes 2. Nice method.


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> Shoot 6 rounds and circle the closes 2. Nice method.


You know better than that sally, now you’re sounding like fastwawa 😆


----------



## Popspastime

bobk said:


> Shoot 6 rounds and circle the closes 2. Nice method.


Thats great for 20 ft.


----------



## loweman165

ezbite said:


> View attachment 502337
> 
> Took a few shots to walk it over, but now I’m dialed in at 80 yards and ready to pop one of bobk pets this weekend. I know it’s not as exciting as GLOCKING one, but it’s close


Just wound the deer with the rifle so you can finish it off with the glock. That'd be exciting.


----------



## ezbite

Popspastime said:


> Thats great for 20 ft.


you been taking funny guy lessons??


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> You know better than that sally, now you’re sounding like fastwawa 😆


you're right.. My bad it was 8 rounds.


----------



## bobk




----------



## hatteras1

bobk said:


> Shoot 6 rounds and circle the closes 2. Nice method.


Which came first.. The Chicken or the egg??


----------



## Popspastime

ezbite said:


> you been taking funny guy lessons??


I'm sorry, was it less?..


----------



## ironman172

ezbite said:


> View attachment 502337
> 
> Took a few shots to walk it over, but now I’m dialed in at 80 yards and ready to pop one of bobk pets this weekend. I know it’s not as exciting as GLOCKING one, but it’s close


Where's the deer picture you got today?


----------



## jeff rod builder

I heard there are only deer pics with glocks after frau Kathryn approves the pic to be posted


----------



## cincinnati

jeff rod builder said:


> I heard there are only deer pics with glocks after frau Kathryn approves the pic to be posted


Is that like lying about which bait caught the big’un?


----------



## bobk

ironman172 said:


> Where's the deer picture you got today?


If ya can’t kill a deer at least eat good.


----------



## ezbite

ironman172 said:


> Where's the deer picture you got today?


Nothing today… except lobster and peach margaritas on the eggplant couch.. man I’m so close to buying a 1911..


----------



## ironman172

ezbite said:


> Nothing today… except lobster and peach margaritas on the eggplant couch.. man I’m so close to buying a 1911..


I have both..... love fresh caught lobster grilled out on the boat in the keys..... nothing fresher
Guess you can't kill what you don't see


----------



## bobk

He loves the purple couch. No wonder he didn’t shoot anything.


----------



## RodsInTheMud




----------



## ironman172

bobk said:


> View attachment 502472
> He loves the purple couch. No wonder he didn’t shoot anything.


He sure has that man spread on


----------



## bobk

RodsInTheMud said:


> View attachment 502481


True!


----------



## bobk

ironman172 said:


> He sure has that man spread on


He didn’t want anyone else sitting on his favorite couch.


----------



## hatteras1

ezbite said:


> Nothing today… except lobster and peach margaritas on the eggplant couch.. man I’m so close to buying a 1911..


----------



## jeff rod builder

bobk said:


> View attachment 502472
> He loves the purple couch. No wonder he didn’t shoot anything.


I thought frau Kathryn was getting him a new juice box


----------



## Muddy

It looks like EZ claimed the purple velvet couch as his spot. Does he usually finally leave on his own accord, or do you have to force him out the door?


----------



## hatteras1

bobk said:


> View attachment 502472
> He loves the purple couch. No wonder he didn’t shoot anything.


 ( Prince Rogers Nelson Garage Sale)


----------



## bobk

Muddy said:


> It looks like EZ claimed the purple velvet couch as his spot. Does he usually finally leave on his own accord, or do you have to force him out the door?


My wife kicked him out😆


----------



## loweman165

I invision the Rick James skit from the Chappell Show. I realize most won't get the reference but I laughed and that's all that matters. (Goggle Rick James on Eddie Murphys couch) 😜


----------

